# Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Updated 02/16/2016)



## Insan1tyOne

Hello OCN,

*PLEASE READ THE DISCLAIMERS & ANNOUNCEMENTS SECTION BELOW THE BENCHMARKS & STATISTICS SECTION!*
Quote:


> *Updated Changelog For 02/16/2016:*
> 
> *gupsterg:*
> 
> Revised BIOS files for cards using SAMSUNG memory modules. Please see the "BIOS Guide:" section below for more information.


Quote:


> *Introduction:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Note On BIOS Modding:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I will do a short explanation here of how exactly the BIOS files were modded. I like to think about it this way:
> 
> *1.) There are two types of BIOS "mods".*
> a. Soft Mods - Simple modifications like changing core clocks, memory clocks, voltage table, idle voltage, etc. These are done with HawaiiBiosReader.
> b. Hard Mods - More complicated modifications that must be done from a Hex Editor. These include things like changing stock core voltage / voltage offset, changing memory from 8GB to 4GB, editing memory timings / straps, etc.
> 
> *2.)* To "change" an R9 390X BIOS to an R9 290X BIOS all that needed to be done was change the memory from 8GB down to 4GB and edit the "Device ID" if necessary. To "change" an R9 390 BIOS to an R9 290 BIOS you would do the exact same thing. An 8GB R9 390X BIOS file will flash to an 8GB R9 290X just fine, but it causes issues with most 4GB cards and the same goes for the R9 390 to R9 290.
> 
> *3.)* Unfortunately I do not currently have the knowledge to "Hard Mod" any BIOS files using a Hex Editor. I have been doing all the mods posted here with the help of @Lard (who has been doing the memory timing mods) and the HawaiiBiosReader program. I would *really* like to learn how to use a Hex Editor to go deeper into modding the BIOS files so I could make more for you all but unfortunately there aren't really any good guides out there yet as people are still doing research on this topic.
> 
> *4.)* BIOS modding is all about trial and error (within reason). So if you want to try to mod and flash an R9 390 BIOS file to an R9 290 I think you should go for it! The more people that work on this stuff to see what works and what doesn't, the more fun it is for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for the purpose of testing the new R9 390X BIOS modified to work with our R9 290/290X cards. As of right now the BIOS is modified for 4GB cards and is confirmed working on reference and near-reference PCBs ONLY. If you have a custom PCB there is no harm in trying but it may not work.


Quote:


> *BIOS Images:*
> 
> *R9 290 Stable Version 1.8 (947 / 1250 MHz): (Now with STOCK and MOD voltage tables!)*
> 
> 
> 
> *R9 290X Stable Version 1.8 (1000 / 1250 MHz): (Now with STOCK and MOD voltage tables!)*


Quote:


> *Benchmarks & Statistics:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290 Performance Examples (NO MOD)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I have done a few more tests to compare the stock XFX Core Edition 290 Bios to the 390X NOMOD Bios.
> 
> *All tests were performed at 1080p with 1100mhz core clock and 1350mhz mem clock +50 power +75mV core +19mV aux in AB.*
> 
> DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Valley / ExtremeHD / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Valley / ExtremeHD / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrike / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrike / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Just to note these tests were with the v1.3 NOMOD for 290 Bios.
> 
> RESULT - A nice little performance boost well worth having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290 Performance Examples (MEM MOD)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I have re-ran the tests with the 390 MEM-MOD 1.4 Elpida Bios flashed to my 290 for comparison.
> 
> Again all tests were performed at 1080p with 1100mhz core clock and 1350mhz mem clock +50 power +81mV core +25mV aux in AB. As you can see I had to boost the voltage a little for stability in some tests but even with +100mV core I couldn't get Metro LL benchmark to complete without a blackscreen at these clocks.
> 
> DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Valley / ExtremeHD / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrike / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7840880
> 
> Looks like these games don't benefit from the tighter timings but the benchmarks have gained a little. Finally cracked 13K on FireStrike = RESULT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> *Disclaimers & Announcements:*
> 
> 
> Please be sure UNINSTALL your AMD drivers AND disable crossfire (if applicable) before flashing to a new BIOS as this will help you avoid many possible errors!
> Some of these BIOS files WILL report what type of GPU Memory you have _incorrectly_ once flashed. Please be sure to check what GPU memory-type you have PRIOR to flashing!
> Some users may experience "black screens", crahses, or no-boots when using any "MEM MOD" BIOS. If this occurs just verify you are using the BIOS with the correct memory-type for your card. If that still does not solve the issue then just use the "NO MOD" BIOS.
> After you flash a modified BIOS, ALWAYS monitor your card with a program like GPU-Z for safety reasons until you are sure that the BIOS is safe. If everything goes smoothly and no temps are too high, etc. feel free to do some benching and comparisons with the new BIOS and your STOCK BIOS and post them here!
> A lot of users are reporting that the "MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING" BIOS file does not work correctly and locks the voltage control. I am not sure anything can be done about this until an R9 390X Lightning is released so that we can investigate its BIOS. So for now, use that BIOS at your own risk and report back to us with results.
> If you are unsure of which BIOS file to use / test on your card please refer to the "BIOS Guide:" below.
> If you are unsure of HOW to flash a new BIOS to your card please refer to the "Flashing Guide:" below.


Quote:


> *Guides:*
> 
> *BIOS Guide:*
> 
> *1.) R9 290 Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290 card that you wish to flash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290 BIOS FOLDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has HYNIX memory modules.
> 
> - "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG _FD_: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has SAMSUNG memory modules.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FS
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG _FS_: ONLY use this folder if your R9 290 card has SAMSUNG memory modules and is an Sapphire Tri-X 290/X New Edition model with the 8+8 PCI-E power connectors. (Revised PCB)
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NO MOD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] NO MOD
> 
> - "290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.)R9 290X Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290X card that you wish to flash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290X BIOS FOLDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has HYNIX memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING: ONLY use this folder if your R9 290X card is an MSI R9 290X Lightning model.
> 
> - "290X_LIGHTNING_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_LIGHTNING_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from the latest MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG _FD_: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has SAMSUNG memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FS
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG _FS_: ONLY use this folder if your R9 290X card has SAMSUNG memory modules and is an Sapphire Tri-X 290/X New Edition model with the 8+8 PCI-E power connectors. (Revised PCB)
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NO MOD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] NO MOD
> 
> - "290X_NOMOD_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flashing Guide:*
> 
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DO NOT KNOW HOW TO FLASH THE BIOS ON YOUR CARD:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ATIFlash From DOS Guide:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: BEFORE FLASHING BE SURE TO DISABLE ULPS AND CROSSFIRE IF YOU HAVE MULTIPLE GPUS AND ARE GOING TO BE FLASHING MULTIPLE GPUS.
> 
> *The Setup:*
> 
> 1) Create a bootable MSDOS (Win98) USB KEY by following this guide HERE.
> 2) Download ATIFLASH.EXE and unzip it to your boot USB from HERE. BE SURE TO RENAME the ATIFLASH.exe program to "atiflash" or it will not work correctly!
> 3) Before attempting to flash ANY BIOS files to your card be sure to use GPU-Z to save a back-up of your current file in-case the flash does not work.
> 4) Create a backup folder on your machine. Store a copy of all the BIOS files that you have saved. Do not edit or change your "stock" BIOS files.
> 5) Save / rename the new BIOS file that you wish to flash as 0_NEW.ROM on to your MSDOS USB. Notice we append _NEW to the filename. Do that for any additional BIOS Files on your USB stick. Not overwriting them.
> 
> *Booting To ATIFlash:*
> 
> 1) Reboot your computer that has the Graphics cards attached and press F10 or similar to bring up a boot choice menu. Select the MSDOS USB drive you just created. You will see the CMD prompt from Win98.
> 
> *Completing The Flash:*
> 
> 1) TYPE the following into the CMD: "ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 0_NEW.ROM" (gpu slot 0).
> 2) The first number in the command is the PCIE SLOT number of your first card. So if you have a card in your top PCIE SLOT the number will be 0. If you have a motherboard with 4 PCIE slots the numbers will be 0-3. So just make sure to know what slot your card(s) are in while flashing.
> 3) You can do this for other cards attached (Crossfire) also as follows:
> 
> ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 1 1_NEW.ROM (gpu slot 1)
> ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 2 2_NEW.ROM (gpu slot 2)
> And so on...
> 
> 4) Wait for the confirmation message which will display various details about your card.
> 5) ATIFlash will tell you to reboot. Go ahead and flash any other cards using the correct name for their files. (Ex. 1_NEW.ROM)
> 6) After rebooting back into Windows your screen may flash a few times, do not worry, this is normal. The card is just completing it's BIOS update.
> 7) After the screen is done flashing be sure to check CCC and make sure that none of your settings have reset as for some reason CCC likes to do that after you flash the BIOS.
> 8) You are done!


Quote:


> *Acknowledgements:*
> 
> Last but not least, I would just like to say thank you to *Plug2k* over at the Guru3D forms for making the previous roms in the beginning and introducing me to Hawaii Bios Editor. You can follow the R9 390X BIOS Thread over at Guru3D here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=400050.
> 
> I would also like to thank *Lard* for injecting the memory mods for all of these BIOS files and *The Stilt* for creating the memory modifications in the first place. And *Synyster Gates* for fixing the R9 290 ID mis-match.
> 
> Lastly, my biggest thanks goes out to *gupsterg* for all of his various research and for his work on V1.8 of these BIOS files. He has really been going above an beyond with this project. Be sure to check out all the work he has done over in the Hawaii Bios Editing thread I posted above.
> 
> _Remember, whenever you flash a modified BIOS or any other BIOS to your card you are doing so at your own risk. *I, nor anyone else, will be responsible for any damage that may occur to your card.*_


Quote:


> *Downloads:*
> 
> *Mirror 1:* http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181
> 
> *Mirror 2:* http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=65269910157663628118


Enjoy Everyone!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## simsin

im also looking to flash my reference r9 290s, not sure what I should flash them to.

Bump for the best reference 290 bios.

(im watercooled btw)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsin*
> 
> im also looking to flash my reference r9 290s, not sure what I should flash them to.
> 
> Bump for the best reference 290 bios.
> 
> (im watercooled btw)


Glad to see Im not the only one!


----------



## tx12

Atiflash -i to get cards info.
Atiflash -s N backupN.rom to backup current bios.
Atiflash -p N new.rom to flash new bios.
N = 0, 1, ... n - card number.
If you'll experience issues with cards other than 0, disable ULPS or flash from dos.
Good windows version of ati flash is in Asus gpu tweak.

Do not use customized bios in reference card. It may or may not work.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Atiflash -i to get cards info.
> Atiflash -s N backupN.rom to backup current bios.
> Atiflash -p N new.rom to flash new bios.
> N = 0, 1, ... n - card number.
> If you'll experience issues with cards other than 0, disable ULPS or flash from dos.
> Good windows version of ati flash is in Asus gpu tweak.
> 
> *Do not use customized bios in reference card. It may or may not work.*


Thank you very much for posting this! So it is the general consensus that any vBIOS made for a "reference" PCB will work with any other reference PCB regardless of manufacturer, and that any vBIOS made for a "custom" PCB will most likely not work with a reference PCB?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Thank you very much for posting this! So it is the general consensus that any vBIOS made for a "reference" PCB will work with any other reference PCB regardless of manufacturer, and that any vBIOS made for a "custom" PCB will most likely not work with a reference PCB?


It's very hard to say about reference PCB and custom PCB BIOS interoperability.

As a general rule, BIOSes must not be mixed between different cards, sometimes even between different revisions of the same card. But in reality most models share the same crucial components, what's why mixed BIOSes usually do work. This also differs greatly between GPU models. For example, Tahiti-based cards like HD7970 / R280X are much more diverse than Hawaii-based R9290's. With Tahiti you can probably brick or even burn the card by flashing it with alien BIOS due to many different VRMs used. For R9 290 VRM design is usually the same, so most BIOSes are working. Even R9 390X BIOS works in R9 290, despite supporting totally different memory type and size.

As for reference PCB interoperability, possible caveats are memory type and fan profile because same PCBs could be equipped with different memory chips and cooling solutions.

I think the main differences in BIOSes are:
- VRM type - you can brick or burn the card with alien VRM's BIOS;
- display connector set - some connectors may fail with alien BIOS;
- memory type - some incompatibility is possible here;
- fan type and control - wrong fan speeds are possible.

As a general rule its always preferable to use the original BIOS intended for your card model and revision. But, usually nothing goes really wrong with mixed BIOSes.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> It's very hard to say about reference PCB and custom PCB BIOS interoperability.
> 
> As a general rule, BIOSes must not be mixed between different cards, sometimes even between different revisions of the same card. But in reality most models share the same crucial components, what's why mixed BIOSes usually do work. This also differs greatly between GPU models. For example, Tahiti-based cards like HD7970 / R280X are much more diverse than Hawaii-based R9290's. With Tahiti you can probably brick or even burn the card by flashing it with alien BIOS due to many different VRMs used. For R9 290 VRM design is usually the same, so most BIOSes are working. Even R9 390X BIOS works in R9 290, despite supporting totally different memory type and size.
> 
> As for reference PCB interoperability, possible caveats are memory type and fan profile because same PCBs could be equipped with different memory chips and cooling solutions.
> 
> I think the main differences in BIOSes are:
> - VRM type - you can brick or burn the card with alien VRM's BIOS;
> - display connector set - some connectors may fail with alien BIOS;
> - memory type - some incompatibility is possible here;
> - fan type and control - wrong fan speeds are possible.
> 
> As a general rule its always preferable to use the original BIOS intended for your card model and revision. But, usually nothing goes really wrong with mixed BIOSes.






The more I dig around it seems that this vBIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155514/msi-r9290-4096-140218.html is the newest revision for "reference" R9 290 PCBs. All of the other later revisions are for non-reference PCBs.

I wish that I could get my hands on a modified 4GB version of the reference R9 390 bios. The R9 390 is the same card as the R9 290 and the R9 390 bios's have build dates that are very recent where as the newest build date for an reference R9 290 bios is back in January of 2014.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did you end up flashing your cards?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you end up flashing your cards?


I did indeed! I used this guide: https://www.reddit.com/r/ScryptMiningRigs/comments/1xi194/bios_flash_guide_r9_270_and_270x/
and was able to flash this BIOS to both cards:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155092/gigabyte-r9290-4096-140119.html.
It worked out great! No issues so far.

Now that I know I can do it fairly easily I am going to go grab the modified R9 390X BIOS from Guru3D and try to put that on the cards. Everyone that can get it to flash to their cards is reporting lower temperatures / power consumption and higher bench scores. Should be a good adventure!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you end up flashing your cards?
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed! I used this guide: https://www.reddit.com/r/ScryptMiningRigs/comments/1xi194/bios_flash_guide_r9_270_and_270x/
> and was able to flash this BIOS to both cards:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155092/gigabyte-r9290-4096-140119.html.
> It worked out great! No issues so far.
> 
> Now that I know I can do it fairly easily I am going to go grab the modified R9 390X BIOS from Guru3D and try to put that on the cards. Everyone that can get it to flash to their cards is reporting lower temperatures / power consumption and higher bench scores. Should be a good adventure!
Click to expand...

I see you posted in the guru3d forum and got some new 390x BIOS to try. Have you done any tests with those compared to the original BIOS? This is a bit interesting. I already need to flash one of my cards, but if this flashing to a 390x BIOS is a thing, with free performance, that would be cool.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see you posted in the guru3d forum and got some new 390x BIOS to try. Have you done any tests with those compared to the original BIOS? This is a bit interesting. I already need to flash one of my cards, but if this flashing to a 390x BIOS is a thing, with free performance, that would be cool.


Haha you saw that did you? As a matter of fact I am indeed testing those two new bioses that were created for me. The first one has a more aggressive powerplay profile with stock clocks of 1050/1250. The second one has a lower powerplay profile with stock clocks of 947/1250. I am testing the 1050/1250 version first.

Here is how I test:

1.) First I see if it can even flash to the GPU. If not, it is a no go.
2.) If it flashes successfully I then test for 2D "Desktop / Web Surfing" and 3D "Gaming / Benching" Stability all while monitoring temps, etc.
3.) If it is a "stable" bios with acceptable temps I then move on to over-clocking to see if that has improved at all.
4.) If all of the above (give or take over-clocking) pass then it is a keeper. If not, continue the search for the perfect BIOS.

I will keep you posted here and I will post my findings in the Guru3D thread as well.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Alright







I will watch both threads then.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will watch both threads then.


Alright, here is my post from Guru3D.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Hello Plug2k,
> 
> I have completed my testing of the BIOS posted above. I see no reason to go back and test the other BIOS you created with lower 3D clocks and power limit because this BIOS is *95%* stable! I will post the tests I ran on it down below.
> 
> 2D Tests:
> 1.) Surfing the web and watching Youtube / HTML5 based videos was smooth.
> 2.) Running Microsoft Office and various other programs posed no issues at all.
> 
> 3D Tests:
> 1.) Ran Unigene Valley on max settings at 3440 x 1440p for 30 minutes + a benchmark run after the 30 minutes was up. Score Link: http://www.filedropper.com/valleybenchmark
> 2.) Ran 3DMark11. Score Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10056450
> 3.) Ran the full suite of 3DMark. Score Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7771999
> *4.)* Played some random games from my steam library. (Modded Fallout 3, Battlefield 4, Etc.) Now this test is where things get curious. See the paragraph below.
> 
> *REGARDING 3D TEST #4:* Some of the games actually would cause a light crash in which I had to close the game via. Task Manager. I solved this issue by going into MSI AB and setting the PowerLimit from 0% to 50% and adding +50mv to the Core Voltage. Now I'm sure that is probably over-kill so I will do some testing with lowering it. But as it stands now it seems that this BIOS does not allow the R9 290 enough voltage to run 1050/1250 at stock. Could this issue be fixed somehow?
> 
> All of these tests went flawlessly except 3D test number 4. The temperatures on the core and VRM were not an issue either. I should also note that I am forcing constant voltage through MSI AB and have ULPS disabled. But other than that I hadn't done anything special.
> 
> So in the end, due to 3D Test #4 I believe that this BIOS is not quite stable for all reference R9 290/290X users just yet. With a few minor changes / updates it very well could be though! Plus another important piece of information that I am lacking is what memory-types this BIOS is compatible with. As far as I know Stock R9 290/290X BIOSes are compatible with:
> 
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2
> 
> And are NOT compatible with:
> 
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Samsung K4G20325FD
> 
> So if you could offer any insight on that front that would be amazing. I know my Reference HIS cards have the Hynix memory but beyond that I'm not sure. Thanks again for the BIOS though. If you end up creating any newer / better revisions of it please let me know as I will be more than happy to test it.
> 
> -Insan1tyOne






So with this, you should be able to flash this BIOS to your cards with only minor issues if you are comfortable with MSI AB. Just make sure you know what memory-type you have on them first and make sure that you know if the PCB is a reference PCB or not. Also, make sure the cards have ample cooling headroom as this BIOS does raise the temps across the board by 2-5C. Hopefully we can get an even more stable version created in the near future though!

Good Luck!









Edit: I received an updated BIOS late last night. I will be testing it today to see if it is more stable at stock clocks. Stay tuned!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will watch both threads then.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, here is my post from Guru3D.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Plug2k,
> 
> I have completed my testing of the BIOS posted above. I see no reason to go back and test the other BIOS you created with lower 3D clocks and power limit because this BIOS is *95%* stable! I will post the tests I ran on it down below.
> 
> 2D Tests:
> 1.) Surfing the web and watching Youtube / HTML5 based videos was smooth.
> 2.) Running Microsoft Office and various other programs posed no issues at all.
> 
> 3D Tests:
> 1.) Ran Unigene Valley on max settings at 3440 x 1440p for 30 minutes + a benchmark run after the 30 minutes was up. Score Link: http://www.filedropper.com/valleybenchmark
> 2.) Ran 3DMark11. Score Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10056450
> 3.) Ran the full suite of 3DMark. Score Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7771999
> *4.)* Played some random games from my steam library. (Modded Fallout 3, Battlefield 4, Etc.) Now this test is where things get curious. See the paragraph below.
> 
> *REGARDING 3D TEST #4:* Some of the games actually would cause a light crash in which I had to close the game via. Task Manager. I solved this issue by going into MSI AB and setting the PowerLimit from 0% to 50% and adding +50mv to the Core Voltage. Now I'm sure that is probably over-kill so I will do some testing with lowering it. But as it stands now it seems that this BIOS does not allow the R9 290 enough voltage to run 1050/1250 at stock. Could this issue be fixed somehow?
> 
> All of these tests went flawlessly except 3D test number 4. The temperatures on the core and VRM were not an issue either. I should also note that I am forcing constant voltage through MSI AB and have ULPS disabled. But other than that I hadn't done anything special.
> 
> So in the end, due to 3D Test #4 I believe that this BIOS is not quite stable for all reference R9 290/290X users just yet. With a few minor changes / updates it very well could be though! Plus another important piece of information that I am lacking is what memory-types this BIOS is compatible with. As far as I know Stock R9 290/290X BIOSes are compatible with:
> 
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2
> 
> And are NOT compatible with:
> 
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Samsung K4G20325FD
> 
> So if you could offer any insight on that front that would be amazing. I know my Reference HIS cards have the Hynix memory but beyond that I'm not sure. Thanks again for the BIOS though. If you end up creating any newer / better revisions of it please let me know as I will be more than happy to test it.
> 
> -Insan1tyOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with this, you should be able to flash this BIOS to your cards with only minor issues if you are comfortable with MSI AB. Just make sure you know what memory-type you have on them first and make sure that you know if the PCB is a reference PCB or not. Also, make sure the cards have ample cooling headroom as this BIOS does raise the temps across the board by 2-5C. Hopefully we can get an even more stable version created in the near future though!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I received an updated BIOS late last night. I will be testing it today to see if it is more stable at stock clocks. Stay tuned!
Click to expand...

Nice work, didn't you say your cards were really terrible overclockers also? So maybe that is partially why you needed to bump up the core voltrage and power limit?

Also can you post your before/after 3dmark numbers? Firestrike would be nice, since I can relate to that one easily. 17xxx is a pretty nice score but I don't know what you came up from to judge.

If you get into any more heavy testing of the card I would like to see some game benchmarks run. There is an AVP benchmark here, Farcry 2 had a benchmark utility if you own that game, I think one or both Metro games have benchmarks available as well. They would be good to test different fps gains. Apparently all of these games have some type of built in benchmark available too:
BioShock Infinite Metro 2033 Metro: Last Light Shadow of Mordor Thief Tomb Raider Sleeping Dogs Batman: Arkham City Dirt 3 HAWX 2 Crysis 3 Grand Theft Auto 5 (run the benchmark in-game after completing the prologue). Lol I think most of those are AMD evolved titles.

Realistically, unless the cards perform noticeably better, the extra heat may not be worth switching from a stock BIOS. This is still pretty interesting though, funny these 290/x cards have such a huge lifetime and still going strong. I think drivers can keep them relevant for quite a while yet.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice work, didn't you say your cards were really terrible overclockers also? So maybe that is partially why you needed to bump up the core voltrage and power limit?
> 
> Also can you post your before/after 3dmark numbers? Firestrike would be nice, since I can relate to that one easily. 17xxx is a pretty nice score but I don't know what you came up from to judge.
> 
> If you get into any more heavy testing of the card I would like to see some game benchmarks run. There is an AVP benchmark here, Farcry 2 had a benchmark utility if you own that game, I think one or both Metro games have benchmarks available as well. They would be good to test different fps gains. Apparently all of these games have some type of built in benchmark available too:
> BioShock Infinite Metro 2033 Metro: Last Light Shadow of Mordor Thief Tomb Raider Sleeping Dogs Batman: Arkham City Dirt 3 HAWX 2 Crysis 3 Grand Theft Auto 5 (run the benchmark in-game after completing the prologue). Lol I think most of those are AMD evolved titles.
> 
> Realistically, unless the cards perform noticeably better, the extra heat may not be worth switching from a stock BIOS. This is still pretty interesting though, funny these 290/x cards have such a huge lifetime and still going strong. I think drivers can keep them relevant for quite a while yet.


Yes, unfortunately my cards do seem to require a lot more voltage than most to push higher clocks. It is a bummer but hopefully with this BIOS I can finally break past that! And as for direct comparison tests with stock BIOS and this modded BIOS that will probably have to wait until I get the BIOS stable on my card first. My goal is to get the BIOS so that my card can do the 1050 / 1250 Mhz clocks without having to bump the voltage in MSI AB. Hopefully the next revision (v1.5) fixes that!

Lastly, while I agree with you on the fact that if the performance gains aren't size-able then the added heat and voltage isn't really worth it, I do have to say that I am not really in this for the added "performance". I really just want the updated BIOS. I mean if you think about it, the original BIOS I had on my reference card this whole time was compiled back in September of 2013. This new BIOS was compiled in June of 2015. I think having all of the internal improvements to the card that must have been made over that 2-year span is what is important even if we can't necessarily "see" their effects like we can with boosted stock clocks and such.

But hey, if this BIOS increases the over-clocking ability and the over-all stability of my cards along with the other internal updates that is just a nice bonus on the side.









*Edit: Just got the latest revision of the BIOS (v1.5) from Plug2k. I will be eager to test this out tonight. Hopefully I will no longer need to use MSI AB at all and maybe even achieve higher clocks than 1050 / 1250 Mhz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> The more I dig around it seems that this vBIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155514/msi-r9290-4096-140218.html is the newest revision for "reference" R9 290 PCBs. All of the other later revisions are for non-reference PCBs.


Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC edition bios is ref PCB. The one I owned had the silk screen AMD logo near PCI-Express fingers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Version 015.044.000.011.000000 , UEFI & Non UEFI roms, this has +25mv GPU Core Voltage preset, these roms have not been modded in any way.

SapphireR9290TriXOCBIOS.zip 378k .zip file


MD5 Checksum: E66CB84DACF5D10687960E3533D366AB

This rom supports Hynix AFR & BFR.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC edition bios is ref PCB. The one I owned had the silk screen AMD logo near PCI-Express fingers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 015.044.000.011.000000 , UEFI & Non UEFI roms, this has +25mv GPU Core Voltage preset, these roms have not been modded in any way.
> 
> SapphireR9290TriXOCBIOS.zip 378k .zip file
> 
> 
> MD5 Checksum: E66CB84DACF5D10687960E3533D366AB


Hey nice find @gupsterg! I'm glad to see that there is an even newer "reference" BIOS floating around out there. That might be the one I fall back to if this whole R9 390X BIOS thing doesn't work out. But hopefully it does, I mean 015.044.000.011.000000 (Reference 290) vs 015.049.000.000.000000 (R9 390X) is still a pretty big leap forward!


----------



## Lard

If you really want a good update, you should use better memory timings.








The 390X memory timings looks like they are slower.
I moded the Hynix memory timings from The Stilts MLU BIOS into your BIOS.

r9_390x_4gb_1.33v_TEST345Stilt.zip 99k .zip file


You can compare them with OpenClMembench, or CompuBench









oclmembench.zip 174k .zip file


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> If you really want a good update, you should use better memory timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 390X memory timings looks like they are slower.
> I moded the Hynix memory timings from The Stilts MLU BIOS into your BIOS.
> 
> r9_390x_4gb_1.33v_TEST345Stilt.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can compare them with OpenClMembench, or CompuBench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oclmembench.zip 174k .zip file


Holy cow! You modded tighter memory timings into the latest v1.5 BIOS? That is awesome! I am going to continue my tests tonight with this version then instead of the default version. Hopefully the altered memory timings don't cause any flashing issues or instability though! Thanks for this!


----------



## gupsterg

That rom I've had since Jan 15, IIRC is on TPU, I gained via Sapphire forum. Members share updated roms from Sapphire Support via PM as you can't post them there.

I sort of get why people wish to flash to 390 / X but for me it doesn't float my boat, for various reasons. Some the The Stilt has posted here and other forums.

I had that card for roughly 6mths with that rom, that card was one of the best Hawaii out of the 3 I've owned.

It did 1100 / 1475 on +25mv all day long, I had many hours of gaming / benching and even had several 48hrs plus [email protected] sessions with it and never a black screen, artifact or a hitch.

Damn I wish I'd never sold it at times.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That rom I've had since Jan 15, IIRC is on TPU, I gained via Sapphire forum. Members share updated roms from Sapphire Support via PM as you can't post them there.
> 
> I sort of get why people wish to flash to 390 / X but for me it doesn't float my boat, for various reasons. Some the The Stilt has posted here and other forums.
> 
> I had that card for roughly 6mths with that rom, that card was one of the best Hawaii out of the 3 I've owned.
> 
> It did 1100 / 1475 on +25mv all day long, I had many hours of gaming / benching and even had several 48hrs plus [email protected] sessions with it and never a black screen, artifact or a hitch.
> 
> Damn I wish I'd never sold it at times.


Wow that is awesome. I think I might try out that BIOS after I'm done playing around with the 390X BIOS. Although I am still convinced that my cards are lemons.

Have you seen my posts in the Guru3D thread? My cards need 1.328(mV) on the core with maxed out Power-Limit just to be stable with a 103 Mhz core overclock and NO memory overclock at all with the modded R9 390X BIOS. That is definitely not how it should be.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Holy cow! You modded tighter memory timings into the latest v1.5 BIOS? That is awesome! I am going to continue my tests tonight with this version then instead of the default version. Hopefully the altered memory timings don't cause any flashing issues or instability though! Thanks for this!


Don't worry, they are not very tight, someone already tried out The Stilts 1250 MHz memory strap with 1500MHz, without artifacts.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Don't worry, they are not very tight, someone already tried out The Stilts 1250 MHz memory strap with 1500MHz, without artifacts.


Nice! That is good to know. Now... If only my cards could do 1500MHz on the memory...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Wow that is awesome. I think I might try out that BIOS after I'm done playing around with the 390X BIOS. Although I am still convinced that my cards are lemons.


Only my opinion from have played around with differing roms from manufacturer for the Sapphire Tri-X 290 , Asus DCUII 290X and Vapor-X 290X.

A rom may improve slightly stability for an OC but it will not make a GPU that can't do 1100 start doing it, only what I found and could be wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Have you seen my posts in the Guru3D thread? My cards need 1.328(mV) on the core with maxed out Power-Limit just to be stable with a 103 Mhz core overclock and NO memory overclock at all with the modded R9 390X BIOS. That is definitely not how it should be.


I'm probably gonna not make you feel so great by what I'm typing next ....

The Tri-X 290 I owned was a STD edition it came with 957MHz GPU 1250MHz RAM ...

It was silicon lottery that it did what it did at such low offset ...

TBH never tried giving it more volts as was happy with that OC for 24/7 use ...


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only my opinion from have played around with differing roms from manufacturer for the Sapphire Tri-X 290 , Asus DCUII 290X and Vapor-X 290X.
> 
> A rom may improve slightly stability for an OC but it will not make a GPU that can't do 1100 start doing it, only what I found and could be wrong.
> I'm probably gonna not make you feel so great by what I'm typing next ....
> 
> The Tri-X 290 I owned was a STD edition it came with 957MHz GPU 1250MHz RAM ...
> 
> It was silicon lottery that it did what it did at such low offset ...
> 
> TBH never tried giving it more volts as was happy with that OC for 24/7 use ...


Ah I see... Maybe that is just the case then. Maybe some R9 290's are just not mean't (or made) to be pushed very far at all. Oh well though, I am still having a good bit of fun playing around with all of these different roms.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC edition bios is ref PCB. The one I owned had the silk screen AMD logo near PCI-Express fingers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 015.044.000.011.000000 , UEFI & Non UEFI roms, this has +25mv GPU Core Voltage preset, these roms have not been modded in any way.
> 
> SapphireR9290TriXOCBIOS.zip 378k .zip file
> 
> 
> MD5 Checksum: E66CB84DACF5D10687960E3533D366AB


My apologies for the double post, but I just thought I would let you know that I attempted to flash the .U44 version of this BIOS and that made my card not bootable. Interesting. What version did you use to flash? The .O44 instead?

*Edit: Just tried to flash the .O44 version and that caused my card to be unable to boot as well. Odd. Oh well, back to the BIOS drawing board!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> If you really want a good update, you should use better memory timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 390X memory timings looks like they are slower.
> I moded the Hynix memory timings from The Stilts MLU BIOS into your BIOS.
> 
> r9_390x_4gb_1.33v_TEST345Stilt.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can compare them with OpenClMembench, or CompuBench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oclmembench.zip 174k .zip file


I tried to flash this BIOS you made with the updated memory timings but it made my card not bootable as well. Hmm, could there be an typo or an issue of some kind that you missed while making the updates? Just figured I would let you know.


----------



## The Stilt

If you use over 1.3V for the GPU (which certainly isn´t recommended), do yourself a favor and DO NOT run Furmark.

The VRM can provide around 360A of current without burning, and a GPU running at >1.3V might just exceed it in Furmark (depending on leakage). The higher your "ASIC Quality" (GPU-Z) is the higher your leakage level is and vice versa. Higher leakage means the GPU will require less voltage to operate, however it´s maximum safe voltage level is lower at the same time. Lower leakage parts require higher voltages, however their break down voltage is slightly greater too.

Note that the VRM current capability is completely temperature dependant, so don´t expect it to survive at high temperatures.
It can provide 360A at 25°C, but it can still burn with <150A load at 110°C.

High ASIC "Quality" (Leakage) = Lower operating voltage, larger current draw, hotter, less energy efficient (due higher losses)
Low ASIC "Quality" = Higher operating voltage, lower current draw, cooler, more energy efficient

Unless you are using LN2 you definitely want the leakage to be as low as possible.
Even under LN2 the high leakage characteristics are only desired because the difference in voltage scaling.
All ASICs despite the leakage have some sort of design specific absolute voltage limit. The low leakage ASIC might run into this limit prior reaching the maximum clocks.

You can use this software the check the default, leakage dependant voltage of your CPU specimen: http://1drv.ms/1Hln01F

The software must be run at *default settings* (as it came from the factory; clocks, voltages), otherwise the results will be invalid.

Unless your default voltage is greater than 1.250V you should never exceed 1.300V.

Also never trust the VDDC voltage reading displayed GPU-Z or Afterburner.
Even at stock the voltage reads around 56mV too low and the discrepancy only increases with the increased current draw (higher clocks and voltage).


----------



## Lard

The 390X memory timings was a mess.
It has a additional 1425 MHz strap, but also two 1250 MHz straps.
After I copied the whole block, it ends up with two 1750 MHz straps.
Sorry about that, now it should be working.

I leave the 1425 MHz strap in there, also the last 2000 MHz strap.
The rest is 290X memory timings, including the two modified straps (1250, 1375) from The Stilt.

r9_390x_4gb_1.33v_TEST345Stilt3.zip 99k .zip file

LOL, forget to set the right recognition.
Now its good.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If you use over 1.3V for the GPU (which certainly isn´t recommended), do yourself a favor and DO NOT run Furmark.
> 
> The VRM can provide around 360A of current without burning, and a GPU running at >1.3V might just exceed it in Furmark (depending on leakage). The higher your "ASIC Quality" (GPU-Z) is the higher your leakage level is and vice versa. Higher leakage means the GPU will require less voltage to operate, however it´s maximum safe voltage level is lower at the same time. Lower leakage parts require higher voltages, however their break down voltage is slightly greater too.
> 
> Note that the VRM current capability is completely temperature dependant, so don´t expect it to survive at high temperatures.
> It can provide 360A at 25°C, but it can still burn with <150A load at 110°C.
> 
> High ASIC "Quality" (Leakage) = Lower operating voltage, larger current draw, hotter, less energy efficient (due higher losses)
> Low ASIC "Quality" = Higher operating voltage, lower current draw, cooler, more energy efficient
> 
> Unless you are using LN2 you definitely want the leakage to be as low as possible.
> Even under LN2 the high leakage characteristics are only desired because the difference in voltage scaling.
> All ASICs despite the leakage have some sort of design specific absolute voltage limit. The low leakage ASIC might run into this limit prior reaching the maximum clocks.
> 
> You can use this software the check the default, leakage dependant voltage of your CPU specimen: http://1drv.ms/1Hln01F
> 
> The software must be run at *default settings* (as it came from the factory; clocks, voltages), otherwise the results will be invalid.
> 
> Unless your default voltage is greater than 1.250V you should never exceed 1.300V.
> 
> Also never trust the VDDC voltage reading displayed GPU-Z or Afterburner.
> Even at stock the voltage reads around 56mV too low and the discrepancy only increases with the increased current draw (higher clocks and voltage).






Never fear, that BIOS with the super high voltage was not even stable for me in games at the stock settings so it is back to the drawing board. I am currently working on a custom BIOS that uses the R9 390X BIOS as a base. It is proving to be very stable in games for me so far, but I still have more tweaking to do. But you are correct, that 1.33(mV) BIOS was basically suicide.

This is a photo of the custom BIOS that I am working on. With these settings is plays VERY nicely with my reference R9 290:



While you are here though The Stilt I do have a quick question to run by you. Could you elaborate on what the risks and possible rewards are of increasing the "TDP MAX, Power limit, and TDC limit" of the BIOS? More specifically, is it more dangerous to increase the TDC limit if your PCB is reference versus a custom PCB that has more power phases? Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> The 390X memory timings was a mess.
> It has a additional 1425 MHz strap, but also two 1250 MHz straps.
> After I copied the whole block, it ends up with two 1750 MHz straps.
> Sorry about that, now it should be working.
> 
> I leave the 1425 MHz strap in there, also the last 2000 MHz strap.
> The rest is 290X memory timings, including the two modified straps (1250, 1375) from The Stilt.
> 
> r9_390x_4gb_1.33v_TEST345Stilt3.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> LOL, forget to set the right recognition.
> Now its good.


Thanks for patching that up. Although the BIOS you modded that into still has the 1.33(mV) voltage and ridiculously high Power Limit and TDP Max. If you wouldn't mind waiting a day or two I am working on a pretty solid version of the R9 390X BIOS with Hawaii BIOS Editor that I would really like to have you insert the updated memory timings into. Do you think that is do-able?


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Thanks for patching that up. Although the BIOS you modded that into still has the 1.33(mV) voltage and ridiculously high Power Limit and TDP Max. If you wouldn't mind waiting a day or two I am working on a pretty solid version of the R9 390X BIOS with Hawaii BIOS Editor that I would really like to have you insert the updated memory timings into. Do you think that is do-able?


Yes, no prob, it's just copy and paste.


----------



## Blameless

Lard, are you familar with the memory timings on the non-reference 290X parts using Samsung ICs?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Yes, no prob, it's just copy and paste.


Sweet! I can't wait to see the results of that. Here, this is an early version of the custom BIOS I am working on. Want to give it a shot? I will test this one first thing tomorrow.









DOWNLOAD: http://www.filedropper.com/r9390xstable10

*Edit: Updated OP with "preview" version of the BIOS.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Lard, are you familar with the memory timings on the non-reference 290X parts using Samsung ICs?


Since there are no modded memory timings for Samsung, the only way to make them tighter is to change the MHz presets, like I did it for the HD 7970:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1554360/tahiti-memory-timings-patch-for-hynix-vram
I'm using The Stilts 1250 MHz strap with 1700 MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Sweet! I can't wait to see the results of that. Here, this is an early version of the custom BIOS I am working on. Want to give it a shot? I will test this one first thing tomorrow.


Here you go:

R9_390X_Stable1.0mem.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> My apologies for the double post, but I just thought I would let you know that I attempted to flash the .U44 version of this BIOS and that made my card not bootable. Interesting. What version did you use to flash? The .O44 instead?


U44 = UEFI rom
O44 = Non UEFI

I think there is a TXT from Sapphire support in the zip stating this.

Why it didn't work IMO is that rom defaults to 1000MHz GPU 1300 RAM as that is what Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC edition is , IIRC you can't do that RAM figure? if so use HawaiiReader to mod bios.


----------



## braincracking

So my 2 290s are under water and do 1100Mhz @max power limit and an additional +17Mv all day long. Would I benefit from a custom bios? I am asking because I like pushing these things to the limit lol. The memory for my cards is a bit iffy do, even if I touch it minimally the cards will artifact. Just wonder if I could be doing better with a custom bios.

Cheers.


----------



## Gumbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> So my 2 290s are under water and do 1100Mhz @max power limit and an additional +17Mv all day long. Would I benefit from a custom bios? I am asking because I like pushing these things to the limit lol. The memory for my cards is a bit iffy do, even if I touch it minimally the cards will artifact. Just wonder if I could be doing better with a custom bios.
> 
> Cheers.


Is that +17mv on top of stock voltage? Or just plain plus 17mv? If the latter, you have good chips! My 290 VaporX has plus 25mv at stock and does 1100mhz at that.

It will howevwr only do an extra 50mhz on memory for 1450mhz before artifacting. The thing is, you need core voltage to keep memory stable with Hawaii chips. I can do 1175/1650 at plus 75mv.

You can pump 100mv through those cards all day asyyou're under water, so do that, and determine your best memory and core overcclocks using that voltage.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> U44 = UEFI rom
> O44 = Non UEFI
> 
> I think there is a TXT from Sapphire support in the zip stating this.
> 
> Why it didn't work IMO is that rom defaults to 1000MHz GPU 1300 RAM as that is what Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC edition is , IIRC you can't do that RAM figure? if so use HawaiiReader to mod bios.


Good call. I didn't think to attempt to edit this BIOS with HawaiiReader. I'll try that again later. But yes I did read the TXT file that was included from Sapphire although it wasn't very full of information.









**Edit:* I renamed both files to .rom and was able to open them with HawaiiReader. Everything looks great in this BIOS except it has a TDC Limit of 216A. Reference R9 290 PCBs generally have a TDC Limit of 200A in their BIOS. Are you sure this BIOS was for a reference PCB @gupsterg? If so, how much can you increase the TDC Limit on a reference PCB while still being "safe"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> So my 2 290s are under water and do 1100Mhz @max power limit and an additional +17Mv all day long. Would I benefit from a custom bios? I am asking because I like pushing these things to the limit lol. The memory for my cards is a bit iffy do, even if I touch it minimally the cards will artifact. Just wonder if I could be doing better with a custom bios.
> 
> Cheers.


Wow so your cards do 1100 / 1250 MHz with only +50% Power Limit and +17(mV) in MSI AB or whatever program you use? I would say that is pretty good! With the cards under water I would say push the voltage and aux. voltage to +100(mV) and see where you can get the core clock to! You should be perfectly safe to push high voltages, especially with water cooling.

For you I don't think there is any reason to update to a newer BIOS but It may be worth a shot. It is an easy process to do and un-do especially if you use ATIFLASH from a DOS boot-stick. Which is the recommended way because if you get a bad flash you can just flip the switch to the good BIOS, boot into DOS, flip the switch back to the bad BIOS and then just flash over it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Since there are no modded memory timings for Samsung, the only way to make them tighter is to change the MHz presets, like I did it for the HD 7970:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554360/tahiti-memory-timings-patch-for-hynix-vram
> I'm using The Stilts 1250 MHz strap with 1700 MHz.
> Here you go:
> 
> R9_390X_Stable1.0mem.zip 99k .zip file


Hey @Lard, I just got around to trying the latest BIOS you gave me with the modified memory timings and it still was a no go. It seems either my card just does not like the timings or it conflicts with the R9 390X BIOS somehow. You can take a deeper look into it if you want. For now I have just uploaded the next revision of my R9 290 stable (390X) BIOS.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm curious to see if people who are flashing their 290's to the 390 BIOS are getting improved VRAM overclocking....

I don't expect anyone to see an improvement in core clocking.... old silicon is old silicon.

There were some improvements in the manufacturing process for Hawaii, that helped these cards run at higher clocks on less voltage. However, it didn't necessarily help the maximum OC ceiling, as it still seems to be in the 1175-1200 range on air.... Ithey just seems to get there on 50-100mv now, instead of needing to push 150-200 on Trixx.

There were always some golden samples from the 200 series that would do that too though, so nothing earth shattering.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hey @Lard, I just got around to trying the latest BIOS you gave me with the modified memory timings and it still was a no go. It seems either my card just does not like the timings or it conflicts with the R9 390X BIOS somehow. You can take a deeper look into it if you want. For now I have just uploaded the next revision of my R9 290 stable (390X) BIOS.


Like I wrote, your BIOS has two 1250 MHz straps, the second one is replacing the 1500 MHz strap.
I fixed that, so you have proper 390X timings, and then I replaced this time only your 1250 MHz strap with The Stilts memory timings.
If this is not working, I have no clue, because on a 290X BIOS its not a problem.
If its working, we can try to replace other straps with 290X memory timings, if you want.

R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Like I wrote, your BIOS has two 1250 MHz straps, the second one is replacing the 1500 MHz strap.
> I fixed that, so you have proper 390X timings, and then I replaced this time only your 1250 MHz strap with The Stilts memory timings.
> If this is not working, I have no clue, because on a 290X BIOS its not a problem.
> If its working, we can try to replace other straps with 290X memory timings, if you want.
> 
> R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem.zip 99k .zip file


I will test this one momentarily then. I hope this one functions properly as I think the problem was the 1500 MHz strap. Now that it is 1250 MHz it should be much more compatible. Thanks again!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So is the general census that 390 uses different IC's altogether, or just different timings?

Are they loosening timings for higher clocks, or using better IC's that hit higher clocks with tighter timings?


----------



## The Stilt

390X cards have 8GB of memory, which means the module density is higher than on 4GB cards (4Gb vs. 2Gb).
The 4Gb ICs are completely different beasts than the 2Gb ones due the density alone. The 4Gb modules on 390X cards are Hynix AJR (Polaris Die) while the 2Gb modules on 290X cards are Hynix AFR (Gemma Die), which is significantly older design and made on older manufacturing process.

Generally using timings intended for different density ICs, let alone completely different design is a pretty bad idea.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 390X cards have 8GB of memory, which means the module density is higher than on 4GB cards (4Gb vs. 2Gb).
> The 4Gb ICs are completely different beasts than the 2Gb ones due the density alone. The 4Gb modules on 390X cards are Hynix AJR (Polaris Die) while the 2Gb modules on 290X cards are Hynix AFR (Gemma Die), which is significantly older design and made on older manufacturing process.
> 
> Generally using timings intended for different density ICs, let alone completely different design is a pretty bad idea.


Hmm, so Stilt are you saying that using the R9 390X BIOS on the 290/290X is a bad idea to to memory timing compatibility or are you just saying that trying to force the R9 290X memory timings into the R9 390X BIOS is a bad idea?


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I will test this one momentarily then. I hope this one functions properly as I think the problem was the 1500 MHz strap. Now that it is 1250 MHz it should be much more compatible. Thanks again!


Maybe the differend 290X and 390X memory timings interfering each other, and don't work at all.
In this BIOS version, I get completely rid of the 390X memory timings:

R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem2.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

Using 290 timings in 390 bios is absolutely the right thing, if you´re going to flash the end product in 290 card








There is just absolutely no point in flashing 390 bios in 290.

The effect is exactly the same as painting stripes on your car, it won´t make it go any faster.

Just use the 4Gb IC timings and configuration on 390 cards, and 2Gb IC timings and configuration on 290 cards as you are supposed to.

Also like I´ve said before, the memory modules themselves are capable reaching high speeds on Hawaii based cards while the memory controllers themselves are definitely not. Even at loose stock timings the memory controllers start producing EDC (ECC) errors at < 1500MHz speeds unless the card runs exceptionally cool. The EDC errors are not visible until there is millions of them, obviously because they are being corrected. On the timing set I´ve made for Hynix example the memory will start failing around 1450MHz since the timings are extremely tight. Clocking the memory above 1375MHz is completely futile and potentially (definitely) produces errors.

To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios).
So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Using 290 timings in 390 bios is absolutely the right thing, if you´re going to flash the end product in 290 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is just absolutely no point in flashing 390 bios in 290.
> 
> The effect is exactly the same as painting stripes on your car, it won´t make it go any faster.
> 
> Just use the 4Gb IC timings and configuration on 390 cards, and 2Gb IC timings and configuration on 290 cards as you are supposed to.
> 
> Also like I´ve said before, the memory modules themselves are capable reaching high speeds on Hawaii based cards while the memory controllers themselves are definitely not. Even at loose stock timings the memory controllers start producing EDC (ECC) errors at < 1500MHz speeds unless the card runs exceptionally cool. The EDC errors are not visible until there is millions of them, obviously because they are being corrected. On the timing set I´ve made for Hynix example the memory will start failing around 1450MHz since the timings are extremely tight. Clocking the memory above 1375MHz is completely futile and potentially (definitely) produces errors.
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios).
> So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


Ah I see! So long story short, forcing the 290X memory timings into the 390X BIOS is indeed the way to go. Thank you for all the extra information Stilt.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Maybe the differend 290X and 390X memory timings interfering each other, and don't work at all.
> In this BIOS version, I get completely rid of the 390X memory timings:
> 
> R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem2.zip 99k .zip file


Alright I will test this one instead then. Having a 390X BIOS with complete 290X memory timings is the way to go I believe. Leaving behind any traces of the 390X memory timings has the potential to cause errors, as it is my belief that mixing the 390X and 290X memory timings together is what causes the BIOS to make the card un-bootable.

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Maybe the differend 290X and 390X memory timings interfering each other, and don't work at all.
> In this BIOS version, I get completely rid of the 390X memory timings:
> 
> R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem2.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks for sharing, just a quick test before I go to bed.

I can confirm this BIOS is at least working on my ref 290.

I edited the idle (and boot?) voltage before I tried it though, 900mv seemed a bit optimistic









Completed a couple of Firestrike Extreme runs and everything seems to be in order so far, but no like for like comparisons to report yet.


----------



## gijs007

I'd like to give these a try on my 290 (non X) since the stilts bios/any X version bios causes a black screen for me.

To avoid confusion: Is the R9 290 Stable Version 1.1b (Beta) that is linked to in the first post UEFI and does it have stilts tighter timings?

Update; just tried these, but just like any other X bios it doesn't work. The card seems to not be detected (I get a bios beep error and the screen stays black)
Any chance of getting a 390 (non-X bios) for a 290 4GB, modified with The Stillt's timing tweaks?







(uefi plox)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> I'd like to give these a try on my 290 (non X) since the stilts bios/any X version bios causes a black screen for me.
> 
> To avoid confusion: Is the R9 290 Stable Version 1.1b (Beta) that is linked to in the first post UEFI and does it have stilts tighter timings?
> 
> Update; just tried these, but just like any other X bios it doesn't work. The card seems to not be detected (I get a bios beep error and the screen stays black)
> Any chance of getting a 390 (non-X bios) for a 290 4GB, modified with The Stillt's timing tweaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (uefi plox)


Unfortunately no one has done an R9 390 BIOS yet. I would just keep your eyes and ears open!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Maybe the differend 290X and 390X memory timings interfering each other, and don't work at all.
> In this BIOS version, I get completely rid of the 390X memory timings:
> 
> R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem2.zip 99k .zip file


Hmm... Seems that this BIOS still will not work on my card... The even stranger part is that I am currently running stable with @The Stilt's 1075/1250 MHz MLU BIOS with the tighter timings. I wonder why my cards do not like the R9 390X BIOS with the memory mods? They run the R9 390X BIOS just fine without the memory mods. Strange...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Thanks for sharing, just a quick test before I go to bed.
> 
> I can confirm this BIOS is at least working on my ref 290.
> 
> I edited the idle (and boot?) voltage before I tried it though, 900mv seemed a bit optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed a couple of Firestrike Extreme runs and everything seems to be in order so far, but no like for like comparisons to report yet.


So the R9 390X BIOS with @Lard's R9 290X memory timing mod worked on your R9 290? And the plot thickens... It's a bummer it won't work on my cards... I will be curious to see some benches / comparisons from you though!









*Edit: Updated OP with "final" version for both R9 290 users and R9 290X users.

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> [/ATTACHMENT]
> You can compare them with OpenClMembench, or CompuBench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oclmembench.zip 174k .zip file


Is it normal for the oclmembench to report the last 1GB of my card at only 4,9GB/s? I thought only a certain Nvidia card had that problem? or is this program faulty?
I've found that for the rest of my memory I get 240GB/s (unless I clock the card at more than 1500MHz, it suddenly gets a 20GB/s drop if I do that.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Unfortunately no one has done an R9 390 BIOS yet. I would just keep your eyes and ears open!


There is one here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173026/powercolor-r9390-8192-150527.html
Not sure if Powercolor used the reference design..
If they did then we just need someone to make it compatible with 4GB cards and add the modified timings.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Thanks for sharing, just a quick test before I go to bed.
> 
> I can confirm this BIOS is at least working on my ref 290.
> 
> I edited the idle (and boot?) voltage before I tried it though, 900mv seemed a bit optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed a couple of Firestrike Extreme runs and everything seems to be in order so far, but no like for like comparisons to report yet.


Thanks for trying, at least it's working and I'm not incompetent.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hmm... Seems that this BIOS still will not work on my card... The even stranger part is that I am currently running stable with @The Stilt's 1075/1250 MHz MLU BIOS with the tighter timings. I wonder why my cards do not like the R9 390X BIOS with the memory mods? They run the R9 390X BIOS just fine without the memory mods. Strange...
> So the R9 390X BIOS with @Lard's R9 290X memory timing mod worked on your R9 290? And the plot thickens... It's a bummer it won't work on my cards... I will be curious to see some benches / comparisons from you though!


I think The Stilt's BIOS is a better choice for a reference card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> Is it normal for the oclmembench to report the last 1GB of my card at only 4,9GB/s? I thought only a certain Nvidia card had that problem? or is this program faulty?
> I've found that for the rest of my memory I get 240GB/s (unless I clock the card at more than 1500MHz, it suddenly gets a 20GB/s drop if I do that.)
> There is one here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173026/powercolor-r9390-8192-150527.html
> Not sure if Powercolor used the reference design..
> If they did then we just need someone to make it compatible with 4GB cards and add the modified timings.


Yes, it's normal if you run oclmembench without disabling Desktop Window Manager and in headless mode.
The Powercolor is not a reference design.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> So the R9 390X BIOS with @Lard's R9 290X memory timing mod worked on your R9 290? And the plot thickens... It's a bummer it won't work on my cards... I will be curious to see some benches / comparisons from you though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Updated OP with "final" version for both R9 290 users and R9 290X users.
> 
> -Insan1tyOne


The Bios that I quoted worked yes (R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem2.zip), I bumped all mentions of 900mv in Hawaii Bios Reader up to 1008, try doing the same?

Hopefully that didn't screw with Lard's memory edits though rending the whole test pointless?

I will attach

390testForInsan1tyOne.zip 99k .zip file
Bios if it helps either of you figure out what your issue is.


----------



## gatygun

So what's the profit that you get out of it? with flashing it on a 290?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> The Bios that I quoted worked yes (R9_390X_Stable_V1.1bmem2.zip), I bumped all mentions of 900mv in Hawaii Bios Reader up to 1008, try doing the same?
> 
> Hopefully that didn't screw with Lard's memory edits though rending the whole test pointless?
> 
> I will attach
> 
> 390testForInsan1tyOne.zip 99k .zip file
> Bios if it helps either of you figure out what your issue is.


Unfortunately this BIOS still did not work for me. Same black-screen-on-boot as the past four R9 390X BIOS files that had R9 290X Memory timings. Such a shame...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> So what's the profit that you get out of it? with flashing it on a 290?


There isn't really a "huge" profit performance wise but performance also increases slightly. One good note is that with these BIOS files your card can operate at much lower idle voltages and temperatures. This could make your PC a lot quieter at idle.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Unfortunately this BIOS still did not work for me. Same black-screen-on-boot as the past four R9 390X BIOS files that had R9 290X Memory timings. Such a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't really a "huge" profit performance wise but performance also increases slightly. One good note is that with these BIOS files your card can operate at much lower idle voltages and temperatures. This could make your PC a lot quieter at idle.


And you are on a reference card?

I vaguely recall some motherboards had problems booting with mismatched vender IDs or something similar - could that be your issue?

"Fixing the Black Screen until Windows is Booted Error (not showing POST) (Click to hide)"
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/0_60


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Unfortunately this BIOS still did not work for me. Same black-screen-on-boot as the past four R9 390X BIOS files that had R9 290X Memory timings. Such a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't really a "huge" profit performance wise but performance also increases slightly. One good note is that with these BIOS files your card can operate at much lower idle voltages and temperatures. This could make your PC a lot quieter at idle.


'
Aha interesting.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

First of all I'd like to say a big thanks to Insan1tyOne for uploading these 390X bios's as they have been very beneficial in my case.

My card is a reference XFX R9 290 Core Edition. I bought it cheap off ebay as faulty in the hope that I could fix it. The problem was screen flickering at idle and it was quite bad constantly flickering when clicking things on the desktop (opening folders and programs basically anything clicked would trigger major flickering).

First thing I tried was boosting the voltage in Afterburner to +19mV which to my joy instantly cured the card with no flickering at all... so it was just a matter of finding a compatible bios with extra voltage. I tried quite a few bios with differing clock speeds etc in the hopes one would fix it with no luck, so I ended up flashing the PT1 rom which fixed the flickering problem but caused very high idle temps of aroung 60c on the desktop due to full clocks/voltage at all times.

I haven't really done much else with the card since and haven't used that rig much either due to the high idle temps.

After reading this thread and the first post in Hawaii Bios editing thread I decided to try editing the original xfx core edition bios for higher idle volts which did increase the idle voltage up to 1050mV is the highest I tried but to my suprise this did not fix the flickering so decided to give the Sapphire TriX bios posted in this thread a try as it was mentioned it had +25mV stock and was also reference PCB (I edited it first before flashing for 1250mhz mem instead of 1300mhz) but with same results as Insan1ty, it bricked the card.

Finally I tried flashing the OP's 390X bios (NOMOD version) on the off chance it might fix it and I'm very happy to say it is completely fixed... no flickering at idle whatsoever and tried a quick run of valley and half an hour GTAV and 3D clocks are ok too. Have plenty more testing to do but it's looking very good for this card now and this is with +0mV in ab and it's now idling at 40ish instead of +60c.

It is definately the vram at fault with this card and weather it's the 390X loose timings or something else I'm not sure but great result either way, curiously the idle voltage is now less than with the original xfx core bios, so that must not have been the problem. Only other thing I noticed different was the vrm voltage went from 1.001v in the xfx core bios to 1.039v with the 390X bios so I'm suspecting this or probably less tight timings to be the fix.

I tried a quick OC:

1000core 1300mem some minor flickering loading the game due to the poor vram
1000core 1250mem no flicker at all and stable in GTAV for half and hour









I obvioustly can't OC the mem much but the card runs as it should now... +rep op and thanks again.


----------



## fyzzz

WOW this bios impressed me. 14226 gpu score at 1180/1700 on my 290 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7817076?


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> WOW this bios impressed me. 14226 gpu score at 1180/1700 on my 290 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7817076?


Indeed WOW that sure is an epic graphics score for a non-X







I think I'm scoring around mid 11's at stock with this bios.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> And you are on a reference card?
> 
> I vaguely recall some motherboards had problems booting with mismatched vender IDs or something similar - could that be your issue?
> 
> "Fixing the Black Screen until Windows is Booted Error (not showing POST) (Click to hide)"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/0_60


Yes I know how to flash-back my BIOS after getting black screens. I have had to do it with every revision of the MEM-MOD bios that I have created. None of them seem to work on my card which is a serious bummer as I would really like to take advantage of the tighter timings on my card. But oh well I guess, beggars can't be choosers.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> First of all I'd like to say a big thanks to Insan1tyOne for uploading these 390X bios's as they have been very beneficial in my case.
> 
> My card is a reference XFX R9 290 Core Edition. I bought it cheap off ebay as faulty in the hope that I could fix it. The problem was screen flickering at idle and it was quite bad constantly flickering when clicking things on the desktop (opening folders and programs basically anything clicked would trigger major flickering).
> 
> First thing I tried was boosting the voltage in Afterburner to +19mV which to my joy instantly cured the card with no flickering at all... so it was just a matter of finding a compatible bios with extra voltage. I tried quite a few bios with differing clock speeds etc in the hopes one would fix it with no luck, so I ended up flashing the PT1 rom which fixed the flickering problem but caused very high idle temps of aroung 60c on the desktop due to full clocks/voltage at all times.
> 
> I haven't really done much else with the card since and haven't used that rig much either due to the high idle temps.
> 
> After reading this thread and the first post in Hawaii Bios editing thread I decided to try editing the original xfx core edition bios for higher idle volts which did increase the idle voltage up to 1050mV is the highest I tried but to my suprise this did not fix the flickering so decided to give the Sapphire TriX bios posted in this thread a try as it was mentioned it had +25mV stock and was also reference PCB (I edited it first before flashing for 1250mhz mem instead of 1300mhz) but with same results as Insan1ty, it bricked the card.
> 
> Finally I tried flashing the OP's 390X bios (NOMOD version) on the off chance it might fix it and I'm very happy to say it is completely fixed... no flickering at idle whatsoever and tried a quick run of valley and half an hour GTAV and 3D clocks are ok too. Have plenty more testing to do but it's looking very good for this card now and this is with +0mV in ab and it's now idling at 40ish instead of +60c.
> 
> It is definately the vram at fault with this card and weather it's the 390X loose timings or something else I'm not sure but great result either way, curiously the idle voltage is now less than with the original xfx core bios, so that must not have been the problem. Only other thing I noticed different was the vrm voltage went from 1.001v in the xfx core bios to 1.039v with the 390X bios so I'm suspecting this or probably less tight timings to be the fix.
> 
> I tried a quick OC:
> 
> 1000core 1300mem some minor flickering loading the game due to the poor vram
> 1000core 1250mem no flicker at all and stable in GTAV for half and hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obvioustly can't OC the mem much but the card runs as it should now... +rep op and thanks again.






No problem! I'm glad that this BIOS was able to solve the issues with your R9 290.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> WOW this bios impressed me. 14226 gpu score at 1180/1700 on my 290 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7817076?


Wow that is a nice score indeed, and NICE clocks for an R9 290! If I may, what cooling and card model are you using to achieve those clocks? 1700 MHz on memory is insane!


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes I know how to flash-back my BIOS after getting black screens. I have had to do it with every revision of the MEM-MOD bios that I have created. None of them seem to work on my card which is a serious bummer as I would really like to take advantage of the tighter timings on my card. But oh well I guess, beggars can't be choosers.


Apologies, wasn't suggesting you could edit Bioses yet couldn't figure out how to flash them









Slightly better link regarding what I was talking about:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/2700_60#post_21729625


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Apologies, wasn't suggesting you could edit Bioses yet couldn't figure out how to flash them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly better link regarding what I was talking about:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/2700_60#post_21729625


Ah I see! But unfortunately I do not think mismatched ID's is my issue. I have flashed many different manufacturer and R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 390X and mostly never had a "black-screen" on boot issue.

Only three BIOS files have given me that issue:

1.) MSI R9 290X Gaming 8GB
2.) MSI R9 290 4GB FAN
3.) MEM MOD R9 390X

Thanks!

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Wow that is a nice score indeed, and NICE clocks for an R9 290! If I may, what cooling and card model are you using to achieve those clocks? 1700 MHz on memory is insane!


I have a xfx 290 dd on air, soon on water. Here is a updated result at 1185/1750: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5450136


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have a xfx 290 dd on air, soon on water. Here is a updated result at 1185/1750: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5450136


Holy cow! 1185 / 1750 MHz on air on an R9 290? You must have the golden silicon.


----------



## Gumbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Holy cow! 1185 / 1750 MHz on air on an R9 290? You must have the golden silicon.


1750mhz is crazy for a 290. 1175mhz core isn't too crazy though, I have 1175mhz core at 75mv on my 290 Vapor X... And 1650mhz memory.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gumbi*
> 
> 1750mhz is crazy for a 290. 1175mhz core isn't too crazy though, I have 1175mhz core at 75mv on my 290 Vapor X... And 1650mhz memory.


True...

Also, everyone be sure to keep an eye out for the next revision of these BIOS files. I have heard that some people are having issues with their cards not being able to operate properly at the low idle voltage of 900(mV) so I will be increasing that as well as doing some tweaks to the Voltage Table as well for increased stability.


----------



## fyzzz

1185 not too high for 290? I agree, but here i have a run on extreme with tess tweak at 1260/1715: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5230619. I just can't get that high on the core with the modified 390 bios, but that doesn't matter since the score is so high anyways. Sure the 1260 run was with heavy artifacts, but it got through ON AIR.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes I know how to flash-back my BIOS after getting black screens. I have had to do it with every revision of the MEM-MOD bios that I have created. None of them seem to work on my card which is a serious bummer as I would really like to take advantage of the tighter timings on my card. But oh well I guess, beggars can't be choosers.


Do you have perhaps Elpida VRAM? Because you wrote:
Quote:


> As far as I know the BIOS supports Hynix and Elpida memory but NOT Samsung.


This BIOS supports only Hynix H5GC4H24AJR GDDR5, and I modded Hynix 290X memory timings.
For Elpida, you need of course Elpida 290X memory timings.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 1185 not too high for 290? I agree, but here i have a run on extreme with tess tweak at 1260/1715: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5230619. I just can't get that high on the core with the modified 390 bios, but that doesn't matter since the score is so high anyways. Sure the 1260 run was with heavy artifacts, but it got through ON AIR.


1260 / 1715 is so good for an R9 290. If only you could have those clocks stable 24/7. That would be a pretty big performance increase!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Do you have perhaps Elpida VRAM? Because you wrote:
> This BIOS supports only Hynix H5GC4H24AJR GDDR5, and I modded Hynix 290X memory timings.
> For Elpida, you need of course Elpida 290X memory timings.


Lard, thanks for letting me know! I did not know that the timings you modded in / this R9 390X BIOS specifically only supported HYNIX memory. I will update the OP to reflect that. I wonder if we could get an Elpida memory BIOS created though? I'm not sure if any R9 390X cards have been made with Elpida?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> **Edit:* I renamed both files to .rom and was able to open them with HawaiiReader. Everything looks great in this BIOS except it has a TDC Limit of 216A. Reference R9 290 PCBs generally have a TDC Limit of 200A in their BIOS. Are you sure this BIOS was for a reference PCB @gupsterg? If so, how much can you increase the TDC Limit on a reference PCB while still being "safe"?


Sorry for delayed response ...

Link:- 4K res front PCB shot of Sapphire Tri X 290 OC

Link:- Rear PCB shot

Link:- PCB shot of Sapphire Tri X 290X OC

Note the silk screen and PCB P/N , other than the inductors being different manufacturer (IIRC rated same) the mosfets/drivers are the same.

Link:- Ref PCB review with good info on VRM components

Link:- and Sapphire Tri X PCB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Note that the VRM current capability is completely temperature dependant, so don´t expect it to survive at high temperatures.
> It can provide 360A at 25°C, but it can still burn with <150A load at 110°C.


Now if we take this information, IMO Sapphire up TDC due to better cooling. 8% is the increase over stock, I would think the Tri X cooler would allow such an increase vs stock cooler VRM cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Lard, thanks for letting me know! I did not know that the timings you modded in / this R9 390X BIOS specifically only supported HYNIX memory. I will update the OP to reflect that. I wonder if we could get an Elpida memory BIOS created though? I'm not sure if any R9 390X cards have been made with Elpida?


Do you have Elpida? I think the Sapphire Tri-X 290 rom I posted only supports Hynix.

*** edit ***

Edited post 16 to include info on supported RAM in the Sapphire Tri X 290 ROM I posted.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I wonder if we could get an Elpida memory BIOS created though? I'm not sure if any R9 390X cards have been made with Elpida?


I made the 290 and 290X with The Stilt's Elpida memory timings.
I also fixed your both NO MOD BIOS, because they have two 1250 MHz straps, instead of one 1250 MHz and 1500 MHz strap.
So you have flawless 390X straps and timings.

Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.3ElpidiaandFixeddoublestrap.zip 397k .zip file


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I made the 290 and 290X with The Stilt's Elpida memory timings.
> I also fixed your both NO MOD BIOS, because they have two 1250 MHz straps, instead of one 1250 MHz and 1500 MHz strap.
> So you have flawless 390X straps and timings.
> 
> Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.3ElpidiaandFixeddoublestrap.zip 397k .zip file


*Wow* Lard, thank you so much! That is very kind of you to do all this work so I can post it up in the OP of this thread. It is very much appreciated! +Rep to you sir!









*Edit: The OP has been updated with the latest revision (1.4) by me on ALL BIOS FILES. Even the newest Elpida versions that Lard created for us!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> WOW this bios impressed me. 14226 gpu score at 1180/1700 on my 290 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7817076?


Do you have a before comparison with the your original/old BIOS? I'd really like to see same clock settings in a side by side comparison for these different BIOS. Also which driver are you using?

The feedback in here is very nice, overall it seems like the new 390x BIOS is either providing the same or better results than stock BIOS.

I just did a quick bench of my best 290, 13194 graphics score, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7831313?

That's on air, 1170 core, 1600 mem, +100mv, +50 power. It was artifacting but not enough to crash lol (AMD 15.7 driver)

Actually this card had PT1 BIOS when I got it, just flashed that sapphire BIOS posted in here so I could get some sensors back and also so it would downclock as reference should. Under water (previous owner) this card has done much higher clocks during benches, so I'm looking forward to testing it further when I put it under water again.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you have a before comparison with the your original/old BIOS? I'd really like to see same clock settings in a side by side comparison for these different BIOS. Also which driver are you using?


Here you go just tested within 5 mins of each other with same apps running etc.









*XFX Core 290 Bios (015.041) / 947c 1250m / Cat 15.7 / Win8.1*



*390X Bios for 290 (015.049) / 947c 1250m / Cat 15.7 / Win8.1*


----------



## simsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I made the 290 and 290X with The Stilt's Elpida memory timings.
> I also fixed your both NO MOD BIOS, because they have two 1250 MHz straps, instead of one 1250 MHz and 1500 MHz strap.
> So you have flawless 390X straps and timings.
> 
> Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.3ElpidiaandFixeddoublestrap.zip 397k .zip file


Holy cow this thread exploded from a question to all out ressource center....

Im going to try these bios' on my 2 x reference 290


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you have a before comparison with the your original/old BIOS? I'd really like to see same clock settings in a side by side comparison for these different BIOS. Also which driver are you using?
> 
> The feedback in here is very nice, overall it seems like the new 390x BIOS is either providing the same or better results than stock BIOS.
> 
> I just did a quick bench of my best 290, 13194 graphics score, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7831313?
> 
> That's on air, 1170 core, 1600 mem, +100mv, +50 power. It was artifacting but not enough to crash lol (AMD 15.7 driver)
> 
> Actually this card had PT1 BIOS when I got it, just flashed that sapphire BIOS posted in here so I could get some sensors back and also so it would downclock as reference should. Under water (previous owner) this card has done much higher clocks during benches, so I'm looking forward to testing it further when I put it under water again.


I'm using the latest 15.7 driver. I have a comparision between 1200/1700 on a sapphire bios and 1180/1700 on the 390 bios:http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5448546/fs/5360133, not really a great comparision but i shows performance gains.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm using the latest 15.7 driver. I have a comparision between 1200/1700 on a sapphire bios and 1180/1700 on the 390 bios:http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5448546/fs/5360133, not really a great comparision but i shows performance gains.


Did you adjust the clocks for each eight DPM states manually?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm using the latest 15.7 driver. I have a comparision between 1200/1700 on a sapphire bios and 1180/1700 on the 390 bios:http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5448546/fs/5360133, not really a great comparision but i shows performance gains.


An overall plus 3% performance gain by using a BIOS? I don't know about you guys but I'll take it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Did you adjust the clocks for each eight DPM states manually?


I am curious about this as well! (If you did not adjust the DPM states manually are you just using MSI AB or a similar over-clocking utility?)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you have a before comparison with the your original/old BIOS? I'd really like to see same clock settings in a side by side comparison for these different BIOS. Also which driver are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go just tested within 5 mins of each other with same apps running etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XFX Core 290 Bios (015.041) / 947c 1250m / Cat 15.7 / Win8.1*
> 
> 
> 
> *390X Bios for 290 (015.049) / 947c 1250m / Cat 15.7 / Win8.1*
Click to expand...

Perfect, these are the comparisons we should be getting in here. It's looking good for the 390x BIOS, slight gains seem to be possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm using the latest 15.7 driver. I have a comparision between 1200/1700 on a sapphire bios and 1180/1700 on the 390 bios:http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5448546/fs/5360133, not really a great comparision but i shows performance gains.


Very nice, your 290 BIOS even had a 20 mhz core advantage and it still performed worse.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have a 290 Gaming MSI card would this be worth flashing for a boost in perf?


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I have done a few more tests to compare the stock XFX Core Edition 290 Bios to the 390X NOMOD Bios.

*All tests were performed at 1080p with 1100mhz core clock and 1350mhz mem clock +50 power +75mV core +19mV aux in AB.*

DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / XFX Core 290 Bios



DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / NOMOD 390 Bios



GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / XFX Core 290 Bios



GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / NOMOD 390 Bios



Metro Last Light / XFX Core 290 Bios



Metro Last Light / NOMOD 390 Bios



Valley / ExtremeHD / XFX Core 290 Bios



Valley / ExtremeHD / NOMOD 390 Bios



FireStrike / XFX Core 290 Bios



FireStrike / NOMOD 390 Bios



Just to note these tests were with the v1.3 NOMOD for 290 Bios.

RESULT - A nice little performance boost well worth having.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I have done a few more tests to compare the stock XFX Core Edition 290 Bios to the 390X NOMOD Bios.
> 
> *All tests were performed at 1080p with 1100mhz core clock and 1350mhz mem clock +50 power +75mV core +19mV aux in AB.*
> 
> DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Valley / ExtremeHD / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Valley / ExtremeHD / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrike / XFX Core 290 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrike / NOMOD 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Just to note these tests were with the v1.3 NOMOD for 290 Bios.
> 
> RESULT - A nice little performance boost well worth having.






Wow these are some really nice tests! Mind if I add them to the OP to showcase what this BIOS can do?

Note: If there is anyone out there that has a card that supports the MEM - MOD BIOS would you be willing to do some tests like above? I am sure that with the MEM - MOD BIOS you will see even greater performance gains!


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> Wow these are some really nice tests! Mind if I add them to the OP to showcase what this BIOS can do?
> 
> Note: If there is anyone out there that has a card that supports the MEM - MOD BIOS would you be willing to do some tests like above? I am sure that with the MEM - MOD BIOS you will see even greater performance gains!


Thanks and no probs adding to OP









I will try out the MEM-MOD Bios shortly although I have my doubts that it will boot as this particular card has poor vram but we'll see you never know. If it works I will run more tests no probs.

EDIT: I'm happy to report that the MEM-MOD bios has flashed ok and no brick
















I will run some more tests now see if theres any improvement.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Thanks and no probs adding to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try out the MEM-MOD Bios shortly although I have my doubts that it will boot as this particular card has poor vram but we'll see you never know. If it works I will run more tests no probs.
> 
> EDIT: I'm happy to report that the MEM-MOD bios has flashed ok and no brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will run some more tests now see if theres any improvement.


Perfect! I am glad that the MEM-MOD BIOS flashed properly for you! I can't wait to see the results of this. If you wouldn't mind just complete the exact same tests that you did in your previous post! That will give us all the most accurate representation of what each BIOS is capable of!

Also, I added your first round of tests to the OP, thanks again!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Just ran Valley again and got a black screen right at the end of the benchmark @ 1100c 1350m. The NOMOD Bios has been rock solid so the tighter timings must be having an effect on the vram. The score was 65.1 fps 2723 points so very slight gains, just saw it before it black screened.

Dropped back to 1100c 1325m for FireStrike



EDIT: Will try a little more voltage shortly to try and stabilize for the same clocks and re-run the tests.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I have re-ran the tests with the 390 MEM-MOD 1.4 Elpida Bios flashed to my 290 for comparison.

Again all tests were performed at 1080p with 1100mhz core clock and 1350mhz mem clock +50 power +81mV core +25mV aux in AB. As you can see I had to boost the voltage a little for stability in some tests but even with +100mV core I couldn't get Metro LL benchmark to complete without a blackscreen at these clocks.

DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios



GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios



Valley / ExtremeHD / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios



FireStrike / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7840880

Looks like these games don't benefit from the tighter timings but the benchmarks have gained a little. Finally cracked 13K on FireStrike = RESULT.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I have re-ran the tests with the 390 MEM-MOD 1.4 Elpida Bios flashed to my 290 for comparison.
> 
> Again all tests were performed at 1080p with 1100mhz core clock and 1350mhz mem clock +50 power +81mV core +25mV aux in AB. As you can see I had to boost the voltage a little for stability in some tests but even with +100mV core I couldn't get Metro LL benchmark to complete without a blackscreen at these clocks.
> 
> DiRT Rally / Ultra Preset / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> GRID Autosport / Ultra Preset / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Valley / ExtremeHD / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrike / Elpida MEMMOD 1.4 390 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7840880
> 
> Looks like these games don't benefit from the tighter timings but the benchmarks have gained a little. Finally cracked 13K on FireStrike = RESULT.






Wow very nice scores indeed! But yes I would have to agree that the "NO MOD" bios is much more stable for 24/7 usage than any of the "MEM MOD" BIOS files. I'm not sure why this is but it just seems that a lot of cards do not like the altered timings. Oh well, thank you for all of the testing though!

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## lordemperor

Has anyone successfully flashed an ASUS DirectCuII R9 290 (R9290-DC2OC-4GD5)?

(I did search the thread for "Asus")


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordemperor*
> 
> Has anyone successfully flashed an ASUS DirectCuII R9 290 (R9290-DC2OC-4GD5)?
> 
> (I did search the thread for "Asus")


Not that I know of but all R9 290 / 290X cards have a dual BIOS switch so you are safe to try out flashing this BIOS on your card. Worst case scenario if it doesn't work you just re-flash it back to the old BIOS from DOS.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm guessing Plug2k isn't on OCN, only guru3d forum?

I'd like to see his awesome power saving clock/mem speeds be included into the "final" modded BIOS we come up with here. Down to 80mhz core/mem speeds on idle is ridiculous, and also very nice reduction in voltages. They absolutely sip power at such low clocks and voltage lol.


----------



## gijs007

I don't see a download link for the R9 290 Stable, would this bios work on my card or would it still result in the card not being detected since it's based on the XT bios?

Any chance of getting a slight increase in the power limits (if it's safe)? I find that my card hits these limits when I overclock it to 1150+ MHz during 3dmark firestrike (according to Gpu-Z), some corruption is seen when it hits the power limit.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> I don't see a download link for the R9 290 Stable, would this bios work on my card or would it still result in the card not being detected since it's based on the XT bios?
> 
> Any chance of getting a slight increase in the power limits (if it's safe)? I find that my card hits these limits when I overclock it to 1150+ MHz during 3dmark firestrike (according to Gpu-Z), some corruption is seen when it hits the power limit.


The download link is an all-in-one. It comes with every BIOS in the package since they are very small files. You can find the "R9 290 NO MOD" folder inside of the .rar which is the one you are looking for. As for compatibility I cannot be for sure. For most people it is worth a try since if the BIOS does not work with your card it is easy to flash back.

Lastly, the "power limit" and "max TDP" on all of these BIOS files has already been raised to 238 from the stock of 208. 238 is the same as the MSI R9 290X Lightning but if you wish to go higher you can always just use HawaiiReader and edit the BIOS yourself. It is a very easy program to use.


----------



## MrKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordemperor*
> 
> Has anyone successfully flashed an ASUS DirectCuII R9 290 (R9290-DC2OC-4GD5)?
> 
> (I did search the thread for "Asus")


Probably going to try the 390x elpida bios on my 290x dcu2 later, but I'm going to lower the voltages in the bios editor first. No way I'm runing 1.3v on dcu2, card is already hot at stock speeds/volts. If it works I will let you know.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I decided to flash my other 2 R9 290s in my Xfire rig hoping for the performance boost as I think it's worth it. One is a hynix and the other an elpida so I got to try both Mem Mod Bioses. They both flashed ok and have been tested in firestrike individually as well as in Xfire and I can confirm a performance boost with these cards aswell.

Sapphire 290 Card - BEFORE



Sapphire 290 Card - AFTER



HIS 290 Card - BEFORE



HIS 290 Card - AFTER



Xfired - BEFORE



Xfired - AFTER



I have also ran GTA V for a little while and it's performing really well possibly better than I remember, hardly any hitching at all in fact I only noticed about 3 minor really short stutters in a 1 hour game.

With this rig I didn't experience any black screens by using the modified memory bioses even when using my OC of 1100MHz core and 1400MHz mem with the same voltage as I used with the original bioses... so that's a great sign of stability and that the memory timings haven't affected the OC ability.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I decided to flash my other 2 R9 290s in my Xfire rig hoping for the performance boost as I think it's worth it. One is a hynix and the other an elpida so I got to try both Mem Mod Bioses. They both flashed ok and have been tested in firestrike individually as well as in Xfire and I can confirm a performance boost with these cards aswell.
> 
> Sapphire 290 Card - BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire 290 Card - AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 290 Card - BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 290 Card - AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> Xfired - BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> Xfired - AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> I have also ran GTA V for a little while and it's performing really well possibly better than I remember, hardly any hitching at all in fact I only noticed about 3 minor really short stutters in a 1 hour game.
> 
> With this rig I didn't experience any black screens by using the modified memory bioses even when using my OC of 1100MHz core and 1400MHz mem with the same voltage as I used with the original bioses... so that's a great sign of stability and that the memory timings haven't affected the OC ability.






Wow those are some great numbers as well! We are seeing between 300 - 600 point gains in some areas! I'm glad you had success with the BIOS files!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Ganf

I think I'll flash my Lightning over tonight on the second BIOS just to see what happens. I don't think it'll even post though.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I think I'll flash my Lightning over tonight on the second BIOS just to see what happens. I don't think it'll even post though.


AFAIK all Lightning models have Samsung memory so it will likely be a no-go. I wish we had a BIOS file with Samsung memory configuration but unfortunately we do not yet.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> AFAIK all Lightning models have Samsung memory so it will likely be a no-go. I wish we had a BIOS file with Samsung memory configuration but unfortunately we do not yet.


It is Samsung. I'll pass then. I thought the problem would've been power management but that didn't occur to me. Thanks.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> It is Samsung. I'll pass then. I thought the problem would've been power management but that didn't occur to me. Thanks.


No worries! Hopefully we will indeed get a Samsung BIOS file at some point.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> No worries! Hopefully we will indeed get a Samsung BIOS file at some point.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I guess It is up to me again?








Samsung memory timings for 290 and 290X cards:

Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.4SAMSUNG.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I guess It is up to me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung memory timings for 290 and 290X cards:
> 
> Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.4SAMSUNG.zip 199k .zip file


Haha I was hoping you might swoop in and save the day Lard. Amazing work as always. I will add this to the pack in the OP right away. Thanks again!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## MrKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordemperor*
> 
> Has anyone successfully flashed an ASUS DirectCuII R9 290 (R9290-DC2OC-4GD5)?
> 
> (I did search the thread for "Asus")


Ok, just flashed my Asus 290x DCU II with the 390x elpida mod bios.


*Now some things I noticed:*
-With the Asus DCU2 cooler temps were high even on stock. Now with this bios with higher voltage, they are even higher (68C core, 79C vrm with fan at 80% - very loud , at stock fan setting they easy pass 100C on VRM and 80-90 on core)
-I noticed some throttling at the middle of valley benchmark, during the rain/storm part , not sure if related to bios or some kind of bottleneck.
-Idle voltage is higher too, was ~0.980v before now its ~1.023v
-Was stable enough to run one full valley benchmark, but probably it is stable for daily use. Didn't tested further.

I will go back to stock Asus bios to run some benchmarks, then I will switch again to this, and run benchmarks again so I can compare scores. Maybe I will post them later.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKZ*
> 
> Ok, just flashed my Asus 290x DCU II with the 390x elpida mod bios.
> 
> 
> *Now some things I noticed:*
> -With the Asus DCU2 cooler temps were high even on stock. Now with this bios with higher voltage, they are even higher (68C core, 79C vrm with fan at 80% - very loud , at stock fan setting they easy pass 100C on VRM and 80-90 on core)
> -I noticed some throttling at the middle of valley benchmark, during the rain/storm part , not sure if related to bios or some kind of bottleneck.
> -Idle voltage is higher too, was ~0.980v before now its ~1.023v
> -Was stable enough to run one full valley benchmark, but probably it is stable for daily use. Didn't tested further.


Thats toasty! I have been using Insan1ty's v1.3 BIOS as it has less voltage and I'm not confident enough to start playing around with the voltage tables myself, other than the lowest (idle) values I haven't touched anything else in Hawaii Bios Reader.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKZ*
> 
> I will go back to stock Asus bios to run some benchmarks, then I will switch again to this, and run benchmarks again so I can compare scores. Maybe I will post them later.


Please do, be interesting to see the results of a non-ref card.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKZ*
> 
> Ok, just flashed my Asus 290x DCU II with the 390x elpida mod bios.


You can mod yourself this 390x DCU2 bios.
I've tested it on my WF3, works fine with 1050/1250 & 968 DPM0.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Thats toasty! I have been using Insan1ty's v1.3 BIOS as it has less voltage and I'm not confident enough to start playing around with the voltage tables myself, other than the lowest (idle) values I haven't touched anything else in Hawaii Bios Reader.


Hmm... Yes I think I may have set up the voltage table a little TOO aggressively. I am strongly considering going back and replacing the voltage table with a stock R9 290X or maybe a Vapor-X or Lightning model. At that time I will also most likely decrease the idle voltages to around 925 MHz as that seems to be the "sweet spot" for most people.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hmm... Yes I think I may have set up the voltage table a little TOO aggressively. I am strongly considering going back and replacing the voltage table with a stock R9 290X or maybe a Vapor-X or Lightning model. At that time I will also most likely decrease the idle voltages to around 925 MHz as that seems to be the "sweet spot" for most people.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Cool, sounds like a plan. Is the v1.3 untouched in voltages from a 390X and is it less at full load than a Stock 290X? thanks.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Cool, sounds like a plan. Is the v1.3 untouched in voltages from a 390X and is it less at full load than a Stock 290X? thanks.


They probably have different Leakage IDs, so it can be even higher...
Mine 290x bios has 1.2 V, but this XFX 390x has ~1.3 V


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Cool, sounds like a plan. Is the v1.3 untouched in voltages from a 390X and is it less at full load than a Stock 290X? thanks.


As far as I remember the v1.3 I did has the stock voltage table from the R9 290X with an idle voltage of 900(mV), and I believe that by default the 390X bios has more voltage supplied at full load than an stock R9 290X voltage but less voltage at idle than a stock R9 290X. I could be wrong on that though as I am not 100% sure.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Ok thanks for the info guys... I think I will stick with the 1.3 for now as it plays nice with my cards with the lower voltage... no sign of instability at all even on my "faulty" card lol.

Is it easy to adjust the load volts or does it scale with the idle voltage change? Complete noob here with hawaii bios... I remember editing the Fermi bioses back in the 580 days, it looked a lot less complicated.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Ok thanks for the info guys... I think I will stick with the 1.3 for now as it plays nice with my cards with the lower voltage... no sign of instability at all even on my "faulty" card lol.
> 
> Is it easy to adjust the load volts or does it scale with the idle voltage change? Complete noob here with hawaii bios... I remember editing the Fermi bioses back in the 580 days, it looked a lot less complicated.


I'm not quite sure about adjusting the voltage at full load. I am still working on my BIOS modding skills as well. People like @Lard still have way more experience than me.









*UPDATE:*

I just uploaded the latest version of the modded R9 390X BIOS files. Version 1.5 Includes:

- Much lower idle voltages of 900(mV) down from 993(mV).
- A reworked voltage table based on an MSI R9 390X Gaming 8GB.
- Reworked Power Limit, TDP, TDC Limit.

Hopefully you all enjoy this new revision as it should bring lower temperatures overall. I hope to see some tests from you all soon. Enjoy!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## MrKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I'm not quite sure about adjusting the voltage at full load. I am still working on my BIOS modding skills as well. People like @Lard still have way more experience than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I just uploaded the latest version of the modded R9 390X BIOS files. Version 1.5 Includes:
> 
> - Much lower idle voltages of 900(mV) down from 993(mV).
> - A reworked voltage table based on an MSI R9 390X Gaming 8GB.
> - Reworked Power Limit, TDP, TDC Limit.
> 
> Hopefully you all enjoy this new revision as it should bring lower temperatures overall. I hope to see some tests from you all soon. Enjoy!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Well, that's very nice. Gonna test later or tomorrow.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I'm not quite sure about adjusting the voltage at full load. I am still working on my BIOS modding skills as well. People like @Lard still have way more experience than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I just uploaded the latest version of the modded R9 390X BIOS files. Version 1.5 Includes:
> 
> - Much lower idle voltages of 900(mV) down from 993(mV).
> - A reworked voltage table based on an MSI R9 390X Gaming 8GB.
> - Reworked Power Limit, TDP, TDC Limit.
> 
> Hopefully you all enjoy this new revision as it should bring lower temperatures overall. I hope to see some tests from you all soon. Enjoy!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Good stuff.

I have just had a black screen running Road to Gehenna using the v1.3 NO MOD BIOS at clocks of 1000c 1250m +0mV but this is with the iffy XFX card.

Will flash the new v1.5 today and see how it goes.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hey man, I decided to try the Mem MOD Hynix bios (was on Stilts MLU +25mV 1075/1375) for my 2x 290x's (unlocked 290's w/Hynix). Temps do seem a bit cooler, and the cards run fine in GTA V with crossfire enabled. I see about .938V @idle in GPU-Z for VDDC, and around 1.23-1.258V @load in GTA V. Thanks again for the efforts.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Hey man, I decided to try the Mem MOD Hynix bios (was on Stilts MLU +25mV 1075/1375) for my 2x 290x's (unlocked 290's w/Hynix). Temps do seem a bit cooler, and the cards run fine in GTA V with crossfire enabled. I see about .938V @idle in GPU-Z for VDDC, and around 1.23-1.258V @load in GTA V. Thanks again for the efforts.


Glad to hear that the BIOS files are working out for you!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Been running the v1.5 for a few hours now and the XFX card has ran flawlessly in Talos Road to Gehenna for 2 1/2 to 3 hours without exiting or pausing the game. Great work and thanks


----------



## MrKZ

Ok, did some tests.

*Asus 290x DirectCU2, running 1050/1250 on both stock and 390x bios.

3DMark Firestrike - Asus stock bios*



*3DMark Firestrike - 390x 1.5 bios w/ Elpida mod*



*Valley benchmark - Asus stock bios*



*Valley benchmark - 390x 1.5 bios w/ Elpida mod*



*And something interesting:* It seems that the 390x bios has a higher voltage drop than the Asus one. I copy-pasted every voltage value from asus bios power table to the 390x power table before I flashed and in load I got 50-60mV lower voltages. I switched back to asus bios just because of this


----------



## Harry604

so is it worth flashing 390x bios with samsung memory on my 290x lightning


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> so is it worth flashing 390x bios with samsung memory on my 290x lightning


Go for it! If it doesn't work / you don't like it then you can always just flash it back! Plus we haven't had anyone report back on the compatibility of the Samsung BIOS yet so that would be nice to hear as well.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm going to try and jump into this testing as well, maybe not this week but probably next









I got both my 290's prepped for a reflash


----------



## Jahara

Neither of my non-reference PCS+ 290s work with this BIOS. I tried all combinations (NOMOD, MEMMOD) for the specific RAM types. One of the cards has Hynix and the other Samsung memory.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahara*
> 
> Neither of my non-reference PCS+ 290s work with this BIOS. I tried all combinations (NOMOD, MEMMOD) for the specific RAM types. One of the cards has Hynix and the other Samsung memory.


Hmm that is very strange indeed... Although the PCS+ models do have a very customized PCB (especially the new revision) so if it has moved far enough away from the design of the reference PCB I would not be surprised if that is the reason why it did not work. Do you have your PCS+ running on the latest BIOS? If you can't use the R9 390X BIOS you might as well use the latest PCS+ BIOS. It is almost as new as this R9 390X BIOS anyways though. I will link do it down below.

Latest PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ BIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/168095/powercolor-r9290-4096-150104.html

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Damn it, you guys are screwing up the 3dmark results database!!


----------



## Jahara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Do you have your PCS+ running on the latest BIOS? If you can't use the R9 390X BIOS you might as well use the latest PCS+ BIOS. It is almost as new as this R9 390X BIOS anyways though.


Yeah, that is the one that I'm using on the PCS+ with Samsung memory.

btw, there is a 390 PCS+ BIOS that I have flashed which mostly worked for the Hynix memory card (there was some minor artifacting).

It's available here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5101652&postcount=141

Would it be possible to mod this one?


----------



## Lard

I used The Stilt's wrong BIOS without his modified 1375 MHz strap, only the 1250 MHz strap was modified.
He used the same memory timings for both straps.
I also modded the other straps, now they are a little bit tighter.

*The modded Hynix and Elpida 290(X) straps:*

1126-1250 MHz - The Stilt 1250 MHz Timings
1251-1375 MHz - The Stilt 1375 MHz Timings
1376-1500 MHz - Stock 1375 MHz Timings
1501-1625 MHz - Stock 1500 MHz Timings
1626-1750 MHz - Stock 1625 MHz Timings
1751-max. MHz - Stock 1750 MHz Timings

Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.5mem.zip 397k .zip file


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I used The Stilt's wrong BIOS without his modified 1375 MHz strap, only the 1250 MHz strap was modified.
> He used the same memory timings for both straps.
> I also modded the other straps, now they are a little bit tighter.
> 
> *The modded Hynix and Elpida 290(X) straps:*
> 
> 1126-1250 MHz - The Stilt 1250 MHz Timings
> 1251-1375 MHz - The Stilt 1375 MHz Timings
> 1376-1500 MHz - Stock 1375 MHz Timings
> 1501-1625 MHz - Stock 1500 MHz Timings
> 1626-1750 MHz - Stock 1625 MHz Timings
> 1751-max. MHz - Stock 1750 MHz Timings
> 
> Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.5mem.zip 397k .zip file


Ah very interesting, thanks for updating this Lard! What about those with Samsung memory modules? Or does this not apply to them?

*Edit: Updated the downloadable package in the OP with these tweaked files. Also incremented the version from 1.5 --> 1.5a to reflect this change.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Ah very interesting, thanks for updating this Lard! What about those with Samsung memory modules? Or does this not apply to them?


The Stilt didn't do any modification for Samsung memory timings.


----------



## gamerr1245

Hi. Firstly i want thanks Insan1tyOne, Lard and Stilt for this great bios. I gained about 250 graphic score with NO-MOD bios and almost 500 graphic score with Hynix-Mod bios. However i have some questions, please explain me this because im lost.

1. What timings are used in 390x no-mod bios ? untouched 390x timings or stock 290x timings ?
2. What timings are used in hynix-mod bios ? As fas as i understand The Stilt modifications are only on two straps 1250 and 1375, right ? If so then why after oc memory to 1500mhz my gpu score is still better on mem-mod bios compare to no-mod bios ?
3. Lard, you said "The Stilt didn't do any modification for Samsung memory timings.". Then whats the difference between NO-MOD and Samsung-MOD bios. What modifications Samsung-MOD contain ?

Overall what's the difference between a no-mod bios and mem-mod bios in straps higher than 1375 (e.g 1500mhz) ??

From what I understand other straps (1376-1500 and higher ) on mem-mod bios are also modified , but not with Stilt's timings ??

1050/1500
290 bios - 12200 gpu score
Insan1tyOne 390x no mod bios - 12450 gpu score
Insan1tyOne 390x mem-mod - 12700 gpu score

Lard, Stilt or anyone else please explain, Thanks !


----------



## polishoak

Yes - exactly !
If you make o/c over 1375mhz clock to memory - timings returns to based value (like in stock bioses)
Stilt`s timings works only 1250 to 1375 range

ofc we need 1500mhz bioses with best timings)
But I have other question - can be posible makes bios without Vdrop ?? - like famed PT3!!
becouse that realy incresed more O/C ability and stability
But i canot found values in hex -


----------



## gamerr1245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polishoak*
> 
> Yes - exactly !
> If you make o/c over 1375mhz clock to memory - timings returns to based value (like in stock bioses)


Not sure. Look again at mine average scores I did plenty benchmarks and MEM-MOD bios always gave +200 score. ALWAYS, even if i oc above 1375 value.
Only the first score is from untouched reference bios.

1050/*1500*
stock 290 reference bios - 12200 gpu score
Insan1tyOne 390x no-mod bios - 12450 gpu score
Insan1tyOne 390x mem-mod bios - 12700 gpu score

Definitely after oc memory above 1375mhz on mem-mod bios they are not back to "stock" 290 bios timings.

I still hope that Lard or Stilt answer me.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerr1245*
> 
> Hi. Firstly i want thanks Insan1tyOne, Lard and Stilt for this great bios. I gained about 250 graphic score with NO-MOD bios and almost 500 graphic score with Hynix-Mod bios. However i have some questions, please explain me this because im lost.
> 
> 1. What timings are used in 390x no-mod bios ? untouched 390x timings or stock 290x timings ?
> 2. What timings are used in hynix-mod bios ? As fas as i understand The Stilt modifications are only on two straps 1250 and 1375, right ? If so then why after oc memory to 1500mhz my gpu score is still better on mem-mod bios compare to no-mod bios ?
> 3. Lard, you said "The Stilt didn't do any modification for Samsung memory timings.". Then whats the difference between NO-MOD and Samsung-MOD bios. What modifications Samsung-MOD contain ?
> 
> Overall what's the difference between a no-mod bios and mem-mod bios in straps higher than 1375 (e.g 1500mhz) ??
> 
> From what I understand other straps (1376-1500 and higher ) on mem-mod bios are also modified , but not with Stilt's timings ??
> 
> 1050/1500
> 290 bios - 12200 gpu score
> Insan1tyOne 390x no mod bios - 12450 gpu score
> Insan1tyOne 390x mem-mod - 12700 gpu score
> 
> Lard, Stilt or anyone else please explain, Thanks !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerr1245*
> 
> Not sure. Look again at mine average scores I did plenty benchmarks and MEM-MOD bios always gave +200 score. ALWAYS, even if i oc above 1375 value.
> Only the first score is from untouched reference bios.
> 
> 1050/*1500*
> stock 290 reference bios - 12200 gpu score
> Insan1tyOne 390x no-mod bios - 12450 gpu score
> Insan1tyOne 390x mem-mod bios - 12700 gpu score
> 
> Definitely after oc memory above 1375mhz on mem-mod bios they are not back to "stock" 290 bios timings.
> 
> I still hope that Lard or Stilt answer me.


1. It uses untouched 390X timings, the MODs however 290X timings.
2. For 1500 MHz, I'm using 1375 MHz timings instead of 1500 MHz timings, which are tighter.
3. The Samsung-MOD contains stock Samsung 290X memory timings.
Each manufacturer uses different memory timings for their GDDR5 chips.


----------



## gamerr1245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> 1. It uses untouched 390X timings, the MODs however 290X timings.
> 2. For 1500 MHz, I'm using 1375 MHz timings instead of 1500 MHz timings, which are tighter.
> 3. The Samsung-MOD contains stock Samsung 290X memory timings.
> Each manufacturer uses different memory timings for their GDDR5 chips.


Thanks for answer and explanation. Once more thank you guys for your work. With this modded bios and latest 15.7 whql drivers my reference 290 card gained a new life and beats 390 and even gtx970 in most games. In Fire Strike my score went up +1000 gpu score (+500 with your mod bios and ~+500 with latest driver).

This is just awesome.


----------



## superkeest

Hey Guys, I have a HIS 290x iceq x2 (not the turbo) anyway it appears to use the hynix memeory. I tired both the memory mod and the unmodded versions. But i cant make it through a run of heaven without it locking up and crashing. GTA seems to run better, but just normal desktop use seems to crash the drivers. Do i need to install 390x drivers after the mod? or does my card just not like these bios? thanks.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> And you are on a reference card?
> 
> I vaguely recall some motherboards had problems booting with mismatched vender IDs or something similar - could that be your issue?
> 
> "Fixing the Black Screen until Windows is Booted Error (not showing POST) (Click to hide)"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/0_60
> 
> Slightly better link regarding what I was talking about:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/2700_60#post_21729625


I DO have this issue, with both these and the MLU BIOSs, Is there an easy fix?

Otherwise, great job, yet another small boost over Stilts BIOS at the same clocks.

BTW mine is a reference Gigabyte 290


----------



## Maticb

I have 2 Sapphire reference 290s, one with Elpida and one with Hynix memory, so I can use the "NO MOD" one on both of them right (Kinda noob at flashing, all I ever flashed was a Radeon 5850)?


----------



## skyrrd

hello, i just tested your bios on my new sapphire r9 290 TRI-X (NEW EDITION), it does boot and run without issues and gpu-z shows grenada-bios but still r9 200 as name of graphics adapter. is this normal or should it say r9 300 series?

btw can someone tell me why the graphics card is listed as engineering sample? is this a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> I have 2 Sapphire reference 290s, one with Elpida and one with Hynix memory, so I can use the "NO MOD" one on both of them right (Kinda noob at flashing, all I ever flashed was a Radeon 5850)?


Yes, the "NO MOD" BIOS should be able to be flashed to any card. I have seen people with Hynix and Elpida memory flash the "NO MOD" BIOS successfully. I am not sure about Samsung memory though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> hello, i just tested your bios on my new sapphire r9 290 TRI-X (NEW EDITION), it does boot and run without issues and gpu-z shows grenada-bios but still r9 200 as name of graphics adapter. is this normal or should it say r9 300 series?
> 
> btw can someone tell me why the graphics card is listed as engineering sample? is this a good or a bad thing?


Yes it is normal for GPU-Z to still report the card as an "R9 200 Series." My GPU-Z does that as well. As for the "Engineering-Sample" issue I am not sure about that... Maybe you got ahold of an ES card somehow?









- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

At least not intentionally... ;-) buoght the card as retail from a local vendor.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> btw can someone tell me why the graphics card is listed as engineering sample? is this a good or a bad thing?


"engineering sample" shows up under certain AMD beta drivers; Particularly, some of the early Win10 drivers.


----------



## skyrrd

OK got it ;-) it's win10&drivers then. Thanks for the info


----------



## skyrrd

I gave it a try yesterday and i got no performance increase in Valley benchmark. Almost seems like modified 390 BIOS has lower performance. I already checked but it's not throtteling... Running 995-1000 in core clock (beside changing scenes wheree it falls slightly in both bioses) will try firestrike and gaming today."


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> Hey Guys, I have a HIS 290x iceq x2 (not the turbo) anyway it appears to use the hynix memeory. I tired both the memory mod and the unmodded versions. But i cant make it through a run of heaven without it locking up and crashing. GTA seems to run better, but just normal desktop use seems to crash the drivers. Do i need to install 390x drivers after the mod? or does my card just not like these bios? thanks.


It's possible that card is not a reference design. I think most/all of these BIOS are intended for reference design cards only. Once you get into custom designed parts, all kinds of things can change so it would be a lot harder or impossible to create a BIOS for each vendor's custom designs.


----------



## superkeest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's possible that card is not a reference design. I think most/all of these BIOS are intended for reference design cards only. Once you get into custom designed parts, all kinds of things can change so it would be a lot harder or impossible to create a BIOS for each vendor's custom designs.


Ahh ok, thats probably it, i think this card is already tweked by the mfg. That stinks. When it was running, i was getting about 5 extra fps in gta V


----------



## Harry604

anyone get it working on 290x lightning


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> anyone get it working on 290x lightning


I'm not sure anyone has tried yet. But it definitely doesn't hurt to try! Start out flashing the "MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG" BIOS and if that does not work then flash the "NO MOD" BIOS. If neither work then we can confirm that flashing this BIOS to Lightning models does not work due to the heavily modified PCB.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## th3illusiveman

What do you gain from doing this if you already use overclocking software?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> What do you gain from doing this if you already use overclocking software?


Most people report slight gains at the base-line. Which means that the card gets more performance without being over-clocked. This means that if you flash this BIOS and then achieve the same over-clock on your card then you should be getting slightly better performance over your card on the stock bios with the same over-clock.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mirzet1976

Is max gpu clock in mmod bios set to 1250mhz i cant go higher system freez


----------



## Harry604

flashed my 290x lightning with the samsung 1.4 bios

ran gpuz and it said i have hyphinx memory

core clock was 1000 and 1250 on memory

so flashed it back


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> flashed my 290x lightning with the samsung 1.4 bios
> 
> ran gpuz and it said i have hyphinx memory
> 
> core clock was 1000 and 1250 on memory
> 
> so flashed it back


The 1.4 BIOS is an older revision. I recommend that you download and attempt to flash the latest 1.5a 290X "MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG" BIOS file your Lightning as the Lightning models were all made with Samsung memory chips. As for the 1000 / 1250 MHz clocks on my 290X BIOS files that is due to those being the "stock clocks" on a reference R9 290X. The stock clocks on your Lightning model are 1080 / 1250 MHz so that explains the difference there as well.

I have included a 1.5a "MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG" BIOS file with the core clock changed to 1080 MHz as well as the increased TDC Limit of 230 to match the original 290X Lightning. Please try this file next and report back on your findings.



*390X BIOS MOD R9 290X Lightning Edition:* http://www.filedropper.com/r9390xstablev15memsamsunglightning

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Harry604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> The 1.4 BIOS is an older revision. I recommend that you download and attempt to flash the latest 1.5a 290X "MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG" BIOS file your Lightning as the Lightning models were all made with Samsung memory chips. As for the 1000 / 1250 MHz clocks on my 290X BIOS files that is due to those being the "stock clocks" on a reference R9 290X. The stock clocks on your Lightning model are 1080 / 1250 MHz so that explains the difference there as well.
> 
> I have included a 1.5a "MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG" BIOS file with the core clock changed to 1080 MHz as well as the increased TDC Limit of 230 to match the original 290X Lightning. Please try this file next and report back on your findings.
> 
> 
> 
> *390X BIOS MOD R9 290X Lightning Edition:* http://www.filedropper.com/r9390xstablev15memsamsunglightning
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


thank you so much ill give it a go


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> thank you so much ill give it a go


Have you had a chance to try this out yet? I am curious to see some benchmark comparisons of this BIOS file versus the stock R9 290X Lightning BIOS file at the same clocks.

Note: Some other R9 290X Lightning owners should try this out as well!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Harry604

what benchmark should i use i just flashed it


----------



## Harry604

i cant add voltage on this bios


----------



## Harry604

got it working

stock 290x lightning bios 1080 core 1250 mem firestrike score 10229
390x bios 1080 core 1250 mem firestrike score 10474


----------



## Synyster Gates

Thanks for your work Insan1tyOne, you kick ass !

And for those who have a 290 (especially the Asus R9 290 DCU II) and faced the black-screen till desktop issue, I've made some changes in the bios and it boots up as it should now !

Best of luck !

R9290.zip 398k .zip file


----------



## skyrrd

Also working for Samsung RAM? Im browsing mobile now and cant look at the files ATM ;-)


----------



## Synyster Gates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> Also working for Samsung RAM? Im browsing mobile now and cant look at the files ATM ;-)


No, I've only modded the Elpida one, but I'll try mod the other ones and upload here.

Edit: I've updated the file with all the R9 290's memory types Bios. Try it and post here the results.


----------



## skyrrd

Thanks a lot. Will try in a few hours ;-)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synyster Gates*
> 
> Thanks for your work Insan1tyOne, you kick ass !
> 
> And for those who have a 290 (especially the Asus R9 290 DCU II) and faced the black-screen till desktop issue, I've made some changes in the bios and it boots up as it should now !
> 
> Best of luck !
> 
> R9290.zip 398k .zip file


Hmm... The "MEM MOD -- Elpida" BIOS file seems to be the only one you really changed, unless I am missing something. You bumped up the core clock to 1000 and the memory clock to 1260, reset the TDP max, Power limit, and TDC limit to the DCU II's defaults, and raised the idle voltage to 990(mV). Does this really allow the DCU II to boot without the black-screen issue? If so I can create a BIOS file specifically modded for the R9 290 DCU II just like I did with the R9 290X Lightning.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Synyster Gates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hmm... The "MEM MOD -- Elpida" BIOS file seems to be the only one you really changed, unless I am missing something. You bumped up the core clock to 1000 and the memory clock to 1260, reset the TDP max, Power limit, and TDC limit to the DCU II's defaults, and raised the idle voltage to 990(mV). Does this really allow the DCU II to boot without the black-screen issue? If so I can create a BIOS file specifically modded for the R9 290 DCU II just like I did with the R9 290X Lightning.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Oh man, I uploaded the wrong file for the Elpida then







. The only thing I changed in order for the card to boot up was the PCI ID inside the bios hex. I'll update the file again. Sorry.

*Edit: File updated, open the bios in hex and search for the following hex value: B1 67, the original one was B0 67, which is from the 290x, some motherboards won't boot up the device if a mismatched PCI is detected (something like that).


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synyster Gates*
> 
> Oh man, I uploaded the wrong file for the Elpida then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only thing I changed in order for the card to boot up was the PCI ID inside the bios hex. I'll update the file again. Sorry.
> 
> *Edit: File updated, open the bios in hex and search for the following hex value: B1 67, the original one was B0 67, which is from the 290x, some motherboards won't boot up the device if a mismatched PCI is detected (something like that).


Ah I see, so you just fixed the mis-matched ID's for the R9 290 version of the BIOS. In that case, thank you so much! Mind if I replace the R9 290 BIOS files in the main package with these that you have created? With credit to you of course.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Synyster Gates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Ah I see, so you just fixed the mis-matched ID's for the R9 290 version of the BIOS. In that case, thank you so much! Mind if I replace the R9 290 BIOS files in the main package with these that you have created?
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Sure, no problem. Go ahead.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synyster Gates*
> 
> Sure, no problem. Go ahead.


And... Done.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## rt123

Is it possible to apply the Tighter Samsung Memory timings in a stock 290X Lightning ROM..?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Is it possible to apply the Tighter Samsung Memory timings in a stock 290X Lightning ROM..?


No tighter memory timings for Samsung memory modules have been created. Samsung memory modules are already the "cream of the crop" if you will and can usually reach much higher timings than any Hynix or Elpida modules anyways.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> No tighter memory timings for Samsung memory modules have been created. Samsung memory modules are already the "cream of the crop" if you will and can usually reach much higher timings than any Hynix or Elpida modules anyways.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


That's what I had been thinking.
But then what improvements did your custom BIOS for the Lightning do over the regular BIOS.? I saw on the last page that another user noticed a slight boost in Firestrike. Where does that come from, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's what I had been thinking.
> But then what improvements did your custom BIOS for the Lightning do over the regular BIOS.? I saw on the last page that another user noticed a slight boost in Firestrike. Where does that come from, if you don't mind me asking.


No worries! That is actually a very good question. As for the slight performance increases, I am not sure that there is a "definitive" answer to that question at the moment. I can only assume that this BIOS causes the R9 290/290X to perform better based on the various improvements and refinements that AMD has made to the R9 290/290X PCB and other components associated with it before re-releasing it as the R9 390/390X.

The R9 290/290X released in October of 2013 and the R9 390/390X released in June of 2015. That is around 20 months of time to work on the polish for the R9 290/290X to be re-released as the R9 390/390X. So I am just standing by my assumption that all of the BIOS updates, firmware updates and PCB revisions over that time allowed this latest R9 390X BIOS to be created that squeezes out just a bit more performance from the older 200 series cards.

But other noteworthy upgrades that my BIOS offers are things like a tweaked voltage table with significantly lower idle voltages which results in much lower idle temperatures and power consumption.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Tempted to give this a go on my spare card. Haven't flashed an AMD card for a couple of years (currently using GTX970), is it still possible to do it from within windows with ATIWinFlash and using command prompt? Also which BIOS is best to use with an MSI 290 Gaming? Any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> No worries! That is actually a very good question. As for the slight performance increases, I am not sure that there is a "definitive" answer to that question at the moment. I can only assume that this BIOS causes the R9 290/290X to perform better based on the various improvements and refinements that AMD has made to the R9 290/290X PCB and other components associated with it before re-releasing it as the R9 390/390X.
> 
> The R9 290/290X released in October of 2013 and the R9 390/390X released in June of 2015. That is around 20 months of time to work on the polish for the R9 290/290X to be re-released as the R9 390/390X. So I am just standing by my assumption that all of the BIOS updates, firmware updates and PCB revisions over that time allowed this latest R9 390X BIOS to be created that squeezes out just a bit more performance from the older 200 series cards.
> 
> But other noteworthy upgrades that my BIOS offers are things like a tweaked voltage table with significantly lower idle voltages which results in much lower idle temperatures and power consumption.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Thanks for the explanation.
+ Rep.


----------



## skyrrd

Wit the new BIOS for 290 with Samsung ram i See bootpromp etc and Windows Logo but then black screen. In the 1.5 BIOS i has black screen until i was in Windows. Any idea?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Tempted to give this a go on my spare card. Haven't flashed an AMD card for a couple of years (currently using GTX970), is it still possible to do it from within windows with ATIWinFlash and using command prompt? Also which BIOS is best to use with an MSI 290 Gaming? Any help appreciated, thanks!


It is recommend to flash using an DOS USB bootstick. As that way if you get a bad flash you can easily flash over the "bricked" BIOS from DOS. If you get a bad flash while using ATIWinFlash then you would have to resort to the DOS method to reclaim the bricked BIOS anyways. I actually just wrote a brief guide on flashing from DOS that I will post below and in the OP for reference.

And I believe that the MSI R9 290 Gaming models all use Hynix memory so I would recommend using the R9 290 "MEM MOD -- HYNIX" BIOS file on your card. If that one does not work you can always check the memory type with a program like GPU-Z or try the "NO MOD" BIOS file.



Spoiler: ATIFlash From DOS Guide:



Note: BEFORE FLASHING BE SURE TO DISABLE ULPS AND CROSSFIRE IF YOU HAVE MULTIPLE GPUS AND ARE GOING TO BE FLASHING MULTIPLE GPUS.

*The Setup:*

1) Create a bootable MSDOS (Win98) USB KEY by following this guide HERE.
2) Download ATIFLASH.EXE and unzip it to your boot USB from HERE.
3) Before attempting to flash ANY BIOS files to your card be sure to use GPU-Z to save a back-up of your current file in-case the flash does not work.
4) Create a backup folder on your machine. Store a copy of all the BIOS files that you have saved. Do not edit or change your "stock" BIOS files.
5) Save / rename the new BIOS file that you wish to flash as 0_NEW.ROM on to your MSDOS USB. Notice we append _NEW to the filename. Do that for any additional BIOS Files on your USB stick. Not overwriting them.

*Booting To ATIFlash:*

1) Reboot your computer that has the Graphics cards attached and press F10 or similar to bring up a boot choice menu. Select the MSDOS USB drive you just created. You will see the CMD prompt from Win98.

*Completing The Flash:*

1) TYPE the following into the CMD: "ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 0_NEW.ROM" (gpu slot 0).
2.) The first number in the command is the PCIE SLOT number of your first card. So if you have a card in your top PCIE SLOT the number will be 0. If you have a motherboard with 4 PCIE slots the numbers will be 0-3. So just make sure to know what slot your card(s) are in while flashing.
3) You can do this for other cards attached (Crossfire) also as follows:

ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 1 1_NEW.ROM (gpu slot 1)
ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 2 2_NEW.ROM (gpu slot 2)
And so on...

4) Wait for the confirmation message which will display various details about your card.
5) ATIFlash will tell you to reboot. Go ahead and flash any other cards using the correct name for their files. (Ex. 1_NEW.ROM)
6) After rebooting back into Windows your screen may flash a few times, do not worry, this is normal. The card is just completing it's BIOS update.
7) After the screen is done flashing be sure to check CCC and make sure that none of your settings have reset as for some reason CCC likes to do that after you flash the BIOS.
8) You are done!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> + Rep.


Anytime, and thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> Wit the new BIOS for 290 with Samsung ram i See bootpromp etc and Windows Logo but then black screen. In the 1.5 BIOS i has black screen until i was in Windows. Any idea?


Have you tried the latest "MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG" 1.6 version for R9 290? That should have fixed the whole black-screen before Windows issue. If that doesn't work I recommend using a program like GPU-Z to confirm what type of memory your R9 290 actually has. The only R9 290's that I know of that have Samsung memory are the Powercolor PCS+ models. You could always try the "NO MOD" BIOS as well and see what happens there!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

Yes its the tri-x New edition with Samsung chips, im sure about that. I thought the Samsung Version is not modded since there are no modded timings? Anyway on 1.5 i had black screen before Windows login screen. With 1.6 i have black screen AFTER the Windows loading screen.

Edit: gpuz Screenshot with 1.5 BIOS
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-modified-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-higher-compatibility-for-all/120#post_24219822

Just AS an confirmation ;-)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> Yes its the tri-x New edition with Samsung chips, im sure about that. I thought the Samsung Version is not modded since there are no modded timings? Anyway on 1.5 i had black screen before Windows login screen. With 1.6 i have black screen AFTER the Windows loading screen.
> 
> Edit: gpuz Screenshot with 1.5 BIOS
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-modified-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-higher-compatibility-for-all/120#post_24219822
> 
> Just AS an confirmation ;-)


Hmm, that is very odd indeed. All of the information I could find on the "New Edition" of the Sapphire Tri-X OC states that it has Hynix memory modules. I could not find a BIOS file on TechPowerUp that showed that this card had Samsung memory modules either. But I guess the GPU-Z confirms it. Just out of curiosity, do you get the same black-screen issue if you use the "NO MOD" BIOS file or the "Hynix" BIOS file? The only reason I suggest this is that your GPU-Z also reports your card as an "Engineering Sample" so it could just be reporting the memory incorrectly as well.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

Wait a sec, i'll give it a try


----------



## nX3NTY

Thanks for the modded BIOS, I get higher 3DMark scores even on stock 290X speeds than my original OC BIOS







The voltage is higher though by around ~25mV but that's easily fixed with BIOS editor.


----------



## skyrrd

sooo









I have tried following:

1.5a Samsung -> blackscreen while booting, working fine in windows
1.6 Samsung -> working while boot, blackscreen in windows
1.6 hynx mod -> not working at all
1.6 nomod -> working while booting, blackscreen in windows

btw i did make a backup of my stock bios with gpu-z but am unable to flash it (gives me some mismatches) so i have my legacy bios as bios 1 left and am testing other bioses as secondary.

anybody knows how to get my uefi vbios backup back on the card ?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Thanks for the modded BIOS, I get higher 3DMark scores even on stock 290X speeds than my original OC BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is higher though by around ~25mV but that's easily fixed with BIOS editor.


Glad you are enjoying the BIOS files!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> sooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried following:
> 
> 1.5a Samsung -> blackscreen while booting, working fine in windows
> 1.6 Samsung -> working while boot, blackscreen in windows
> 1.6 hynx mod -> not working at all
> 1.6 nomod -> working while booting, blackscreen in windows
> 
> btw i did make a backup of my stock bios with gpu-z but am unable to flash it (gives me some mismatches) so i have my legacy bios as bios 1 left and am testing other bioses as secondary.
> 
> anybody knows how to get my uefi vbios backup back on the card ?


Are you using ATIWinFlash from within Windows or ATIFlash from DOS to flash these BIOS files? If you are using ATIFlash from DOS then if you use the correct command "atiflash.exe -f -p 0 0_NEW.rom" it should force your old BIOS back on with no problems or mis-matches. But if you are using ATIWinFlash from within Windows you probably won't be able to get past this problem. I always recommend using ATIFlash from DOS when flashing BIOS files for times like this. If you are unsure of how to do that be sure to check my guide in the OP.

As for the BIOS files giving a black screen from WITHIN Windows I find that very odd... I have not heard of someone experiencing this issue before... Would you mind uploading the "stock" bios from your card to http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ (preferably) or somewhere else and posting a link to it here? I am curious to what the settings of your "stock" BIOS are. Maybe if I can get a look at it I can make a custom BIOS for this model of card and see if that works better for you?

*Edit: The easiest way to upload your "stock" BIOS is, switch to your "legacy" BIOS and then open GPU-Z and use the "extract and upload" feature. That should put it straight to TechPowerUp.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

sure i'll do that









i use atiflash with boot from usbstick, i'll upload a picture of the error here in a moment.
as for the stock uefi bios itself is it possible that the error is creating the backup with gpuz (or was it sapphire's trixx, not sure anymore







) ?

anyway i'll upload the stock non-uefi that's still on my card


----------



## skyrrd

The error i geht. Should i force skip ssid check or am i risking to brick the GPU with that command?

GPU-Z tells me the bios is already in the database (170580.rom) and won't upload.
the bios version is 015.049.000.040.000000 btw so seems to be newer than on

290trixnew.zip 84k .zip file


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> 
> 
> The error i geht. Should i force skip ssid check or am i risking to brick the GPU with that command?
> 
> GPU-Z tells me the bios is already in the database (170580.rom) and won't upload.
> the bios version is 015.049.000.040.000000 btw so seems to be newer than on
> 
> 290trixnew.zip 84k .zip file


No you will not brick the GPU with a force command. You can always flash over a bricked BIOS. The correct command that you should be running is "atiflash -f -p 0 HAWAII.rom". That should solve your error issue and get you your UEFI Bios back and remove the bricked one. Make sure you have the switch on the bricked BIOS when you are flashing back the UEFI one though. And thanks for the upload, I will check them out.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

Sure and thanks for your answer ;-)


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I have the Sapphire 290X Tri-X new version with Samsung GDDR5. I will try the bios to see if it works with my card.


----------



## Harry604

i got 200 points higher in firestrike with my 290x lightning flashed to 390x bios running same clocks


----------



## skyrrd

Btw have there been changes in core idle voltage for 1.6? I know that my card is allergic to oced vram and low idle voltage. Maybe even stock memory clock and low voltage give me black screen?


----------



## polishoak

It suggest check results score in another benchmarks/games
my private comparsions - stilt`s bios vs bios 390x from this thread

390x - litle better score in most benchmark/games - like max 1% preformacne often less







but card consume 60wat more!!!
Same Clock and voltage - per to per
Dont know why??

In my opinion Stilts bios offer best preformance and stability


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> i got 200 points higher in firestrike with my 290x lightning flashed to 390x bios running same clocks


Awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> Btw have there been changes in core idle voltage for 1.6? I know that my card is allergic to oced vram and low idle voltage. Maybe even stock memory clock and low voltage give me black screen?


The stock idle voltage for an R9 290 is 993(mV). My custom R9 390X BIOS files have their idle voltage set to 900(mV). Most cards do not have a problem with this, but you can easily increase the idle voltage of my custom BIOS files with HawaiiBiosReader.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polishoak*
> 
> It suggest check results score in another benchmarks/games
> my private comparsions - stilt`s bios vs bios 390x from this thread
> 
> 390x - litle better score in most benchmark/games - like max 1% preformacne often less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but card consume 60wat more!!!
> Same Clock and voltage - per to per
> Dont know why??
> 
> In my opinion Stilts bios offer best preformance and stability


I will agree that The Stilt's BIOS files are much more refined than mine, but mine are still a work in progress too. The R9 390X series of cards generally have more voltage applied in all areas than the R9 200 Series cards. This is how they achieve the higher core and memory clocks out of the box. If The Stilt's BIOS files work better for you then by all means use them as I am a fan of The Stilt's work too.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

I just tried higher idle voltage (set to 988 like in my stock BIOS) but didnt work. Seems like the fix for black screen until Windows die break it for me ;-)


----------



## fyzzz

This bios intresting, not only does card perform better it runs cooler. My temp dropped by like 20c on core and like 10c on vrm1, which to me seems crazy. I have also changed the voltages.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> This bios intresting, not only does card perform better it runs cooler. My temp dropped by like 20c on core and like 10c on vrm1, which to me seems crazy. I have also changed the voltages.


I'm doing some tests right now, and seeing similar results. My cards are actually running cooler. I'm using the 390X MEM BIOS, on both of my cards (290s). 100% full load on Firestrike, looks like both cards are 10C less on the core, that's pretty substantial.

Going to run full battery of tests and post my conclusion here, hopefully later today.


----------



## mirzet1976

Guys wenn i use this modded bios i have some limit at gpu 1250mhz if i go higher pc restarts it self, and with my orig. bios i cango up 1300mhz and bench but this modded 1250mhz ar same or better than 1300mhz in 3DM . This is my results http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3812224/fs/5523318


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Guys wenn i use this modded bios i have some limit at gpu 1250mhz if i go higher pc restarts it self, and with my orig. bios i cango up 1300mhz and bench but this modded 1250mhz ar same or better than 1300mhz in 3DM . This is my results http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3812224/fs/5523318


This bios performs so well that it doesn't need to oc as high as original bios in order to get same/better score. I have trouble getting to 1200 on this bios, while on original bios I can do well above 1200.


----------



## superkeest

I have a his iceq x2 290x, this is not a reference card, but would it be possible to flash the his iceq x2 390x bios to mine? I have already tried the bios posted in this thread, and while i can successfully flash them, my drivers crash often. I assume it would work i would just have to modify the bios?


----------



## spyshagg

Modded both my 290x with mem mod elpida bios

They need a bit more voltage to reach the same stability at the same clocks, but at the same time they run cooler by ~3º maybe. But the performance gains are unquestionable. So far, very good. Congrats








Now Lets test for stability

Left: modded
right: original



Edit: BF4 gained ~12 fps standing still on the test range.

Edit2: Just had my first black screen ever after exiting BF4. Also, with trixx overclock profile enable, this bios shows artifacts while on desktop when viewing the browser battlelog (which raises the mem speed to the overclocked speeds but not the voltage I would guess)


----------



## Faster_is_better

I got a solid 2%+ increase on 3dmark Firestrike. See here http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5499511/fs/5574577

2x 290s with stock BIOS (1 card had an OC bios) compared to 2x 290s with 390x MEM MOD BIOS (1 card clocked same OC as original test).

I'll have to test some actual games to determine stability, and I did do quite a few other benches but will post them later after I go through all the numbers.

So far, looking good


----------



## ultraex2003

i run memod bios for elpida 1.6 and now the gpu-z says i have hynix memory but my mem is elpida !!! run cooler 4-5 degrees idle !!


----------



## Kalistoval

Is it possible to, for example I have a R9 390 Asus DCUII would it be possible to "unlock" it into a 390x If I have both the bios for both cards of the same vendor?.


----------



## spyshagg

Had a bunch of blackscreens with Elpida mod bios last night. I think its the ram that gets unstable.

Anyway, Just flashed the "no-mod" bios which has looser timmings to confirm.

So far, with this bios Firestrike graphics score dropped ~350 points


----------



## fyzzz

This bios is nice and all, with it's lower temps, better scores and so on. But overclocking on this bios is a nightmare.


----------



## Farih

Tryed to flash a Sapphire 290x Tri-x (New EUFI version) but get black screens on both the MEM MOD and NO MOD BIOS









Oh and for the lazy people (like me) you can succesfully flash with atiwinflash in Windows to.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Tryed to flash a Sapphire 290x Tri-x (New EUFI version) but get black screens on both the MEM MOD and NO MOD BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for the lazy people (like me) you can succesfully flash with atiwinflash in Windows to.


Black screen on POST or on desktop?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Is it possible to, for example I have a R9 390 Asus DCUII would it be possible to "unlock" it into a 390x If I have both the bios for both cards of the same vendor?.


Check this thread


----------



## xobust

I'm currently using the p1t1 boos on my 290 reference card(with elphida memory). However i do not like that the frequency is constantly at 1000hz (the fan is always at high rpm)
Do these bioses have speed-step enabled (lower frequency / volt on idle)?

Also will the 290 reference cooler be able to handle the extra heat?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Black screen on POST or on desktop?


On Desktop.
Sometimes instantly when i log in to Windows.
Sometimes a few minutes later.

This card can OC to 1210/1525mhz so it must be the Vram timings i think.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> On Desktop.
> Sometimes instantly when i log in to Windows.
> Sometimes a few minutes later.


This rom has 900mV idle volt, thats why u're getting black screens on desktop.
Try to change it to something like 968.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> This rom has 900mV idle volt, thats why u're getting black screens on desktop.
> Try to change it to something like 968.


This card idle's to 0.992V stock.
Idle's 1.063V on my 24/7 OC (1150/1450mhz)

Ill try quickly with MSI AB.
If it works i can change the BIOS maybe.


----------



## airisom2

Unfortunately, I can't get this bios to work on my PCS+ 290X (Hynix Mem mod/No mod). The drivers won't install. Here are the bios dumps from my card if someone would like to look around.

PCS290XPerformanceQuiet.zip 198k .zip file


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> This card idle's to 0.992V stock.
> Idle's 1.063V on my 24/7 OC (1150/1450mhz)
> 
> Ill try quickly with MSI AB.
> If it works i can change the BIOS maybe.


For my card, this 390x bios has low idle and high load voltage (900 vs 968 and ~1200 vs ~1300) so check it before using that +100 mV MSIAB offset (You want to change 900 to 990, right?







) or you can burn your card


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> For my card, this 390x bios has low idle and high load voltage (900 vs 968 and ~1200 vs ~1300) so check it before using that +100 mV MSIAB offset (You want to change 900 to 990, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or you can burn your card


I coudnt get driver installed, black screen as soon as it installs the driver itself (not the audio driver and CCC) so i couldnt try with just MSI AB.

I then tryed to change the bios.
First few on the voltage table up to 0.968~0.992

Still black screens everytime it wants to install the driver









No black screens when running without a driver.....


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Tried the modded hynix and no mod BIOS on my MSI R9 290 Gaming (100% Hynix memory according to GPU-Z/Hawaii Info), and both result in black screen on the desktop if I let Windows Install AMD drivers.

Is it easy to mod the BIOS to allow higher idle voltage?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Tried the modded hynix and no mod BIOS on my MSI R9 290 Gaming (100% Hynix memory according to GPU-Z/Hawaii Info), and both result in black screen on the desktop if I let Windows Install AMD drivers.
> 
> Is it easy to mod the BIOS to allow higher idle voltage?


Same problem as me it seems.

You can open and change the BIOS with Hawaii Bios Editor.
You just change the "voltage table" from 0.900V to 0.968 (or something similar)

Upping idle voltage didnt work for me though


----------



## polishoak

Insan1tyOne

I have request








Can you change in this bios Core Voltage and make two version - 25mv and -50mv (defualt is 0mv)
my bios - http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/kiLlZdf3/file.html

Big Thx for You


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Same problem as me it seems.
> 
> You can open and change the BIOS with Hawaii Bios Editor.
> You just change the "voltage table" from 0.900V to 0.968 (or something similar)
> 
> Upping idle voltage didnt work for me though


Because you need to change those values:


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Because you need to change those values:


Ohw....
I changed the voltage table only.

Ill change the others you pointed out when i am back at that PC.

Thanks in advance allready


----------



## SouthEastBlue

I tried changing only the low voltage tables also, so guess I will try again with the above!


----------



## Dynamo11

So uh, figured I may as well try flashing my wc'd 290x to 390x, but all that's happened is now I can't boot up with it powered on/plugged in. I hope to god I haven't bricked it, I swore I did everything right (including checking what mem chips I have: Elpida). I can boot up fine using the Intergrated Graphics but as soon as I try to boot up with my GPU it just won't boot at all. Without it being able to be on when I boot I can't see how I can flash it with my old working BIOS which I made sure to save just in case.

So any ideas? Serves me right for forever tinkering with stuff when it's working fine


----------



## spyshagg

I have come to the veredict that

1 - At the same speeds/voltages you had with the original bios, there are now some pattern artefact flashes but nothing serious.

2- If you up the voltages to accommodate the patterns, the cards will eventually black screen. Its like they reach a limit and shutdown for safety or something. The elpida bios blackscreens much sooner even with lower voltages.

I will now try to reduce my overclock by a bit.

my load temps went never above 48ºc


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> So uh, figured I may as well try flashing my wc'd 290x to 390x, but all that's happened is now I can't boot up with it powered on/plugged in. I hope to god I haven't bricked it, I swore I did everything right (including checking what mem chips I have: Elpida). I can boot up fine using the Intergrated Graphics but as soon as I try to boot up with my GPU it just won't boot at all. Without it being able to be on when I boot I can't see how I can flash it with my old working BIOS which I made sure to save just in case.
> 
> So any ideas? Serves me right for forever tinkering with stuff when it's working fine


boot with the onboard, do atiflash -i to list all ati gpus. flash the gpu! did it many times










edit: make sure your motherboard bios/uefi gives priority to the igpu and it will boot.


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> boot with the onboard, do atiflash -i to list all ati gpus. flash the gpu! did it many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: make sure your motherboard bios/uefi gives priority to the igpu and it will boot.


Yes! Thank you dude, yeah it was just my Mobo reset to give the Integrated Graphics priority when I cleared the CMOS after I borked it first time around. All good now, flashed the old Rom then re-flashed the 390x Rom and it boots fine. Now for the real fun: benchmarks!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> I'm currently using the p1t1 boos on my 290 reference card(with elphida memory). However i do not like that the frequency is constantly at 1000hz (the fan is always at high rpm)
> Do these bioses have speed-step enabled (lower frequency / volt on idle)?
> 
> Also will the 290 reference cooler be able to handle the extra heat?


Yes these BIOS have the speed step, they clock down to 300mhz on idle. Initial tests with the 390x MEM MOD BIOS on my 290s, they were actually running cooler with reference cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> So uh, figured I may as well try flashing my wc'd 290x to 390x, but all that's happened is now I can't boot up with it powered on/plugged in. I hope to god I haven't bricked it, I swore I did everything right (including checking what mem chips I have: Elpida). I can boot up fine using the Intergrated Graphics but as soon as I try to boot up with my GPU it just won't boot at all. Without it being able to be on when I boot I can't see how I can flash it with my old working BIOS which I made sure to save just in case.
> 
> So any ideas? Serves me right for forever tinkering with stuff when it's working fine


This is where the BIOS switch comes in handy also, switch it to the working BIOS on boot, then when you get to atiflash, move the physical switch on the card to the bad BIOS position and reflash, should work.


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This is where the BIOS switch comes in handy also, switch it to the working BIOS on boot, then when you get to atiflash, move the physical switch on the card to the bad BIOS position and reflash, should work.


I legit forgot about the dual-BIOS switch on the 290xs. Playing around with some benchies and the 390x BIOS is giving me a lot more stable memory than I had previously. Will keep playing with it but pretty happy so far with it at 1180/1350 +151mv


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I'm glad everyone is having a good time in here. If you are all interested I would be more than happy to create a BIOS file with stock "idle" voltages to see if that solves any of your problems. I can also add stock R9 290/290X voltage tables to those BIOS files as well. The current version 1.6 of my BIOS files are using an R9 390X voltage table so that could potentially be the cause of the minor instabilities.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## spyshagg

That would be great







could the vmem be increase a little bit in the elpida mod? You think it could help those tighter timmings?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am currently working on a new revision of the BIOS files that will include files for each card with the stock voltage table and idle voltage. Hopefully this will solve some of the oddities that some of you have been experiencing. I will be leaving behind the files with the modified voltage tables and lower idle voltage as well. I should hopefully have these up by later today.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I tried the Samsung bios on my Sapphire 290X (New Edition) and it black screens. The card does not use the reference design so I would need to use a modded Sapphire 390X bios. I'm going to try flashing my XFX card with Hynix next.


----------



## xalakx

Hi Insan1tyOne!

Registered now to thank you for your work and the others.

I'm using the 1.5a in mine R9 290 Gaming 4G and till now everything is fine.

I had a slightly improvement on the benchs for about 2/3% and a better temperature in about 3º.

Thank you


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I tried the Samsung bios on my Sapphire 290X (New Edition) and it black screens. The card does not use the reference design so I would need to use a modded Sapphire 390X bios. I'm going to try flashing my XFX card with Hynix next.


Yes, compatibility with non-reference PCBs is a complete shot in the dark. It may work or it may not. It is a shame really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xalakx*
> 
> Hi Insan1tyOne!
> 
> Registered now to thank you for your work and the others.
> 
> I'm using the 1.5a in mine R9 290 Gaming 4G and till now everything is fine.
> 
> I had a slightly improvement on the benchs for about 2/3% and a better temperature in about 3º.
> 
> Thank you


Great! I am glad to hear that you are benefiting from it! Be sure to check out the latest revision as well!

*ATTENTION:*

I have just updated the BIOS files to version 1.7! Head back to the OP and give them a try. The newest revision includes:


Added "STOCK" BIOS files to each category. These BIOS files contain the STOCK idle voltage and voltage tables of an R9 290 or R9 290X depending on which BIOS you use.
Enjoy!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## spyshagg

I'll have to wait till the weekend to test them but thanks once again









Is the vmem voltage adjustment out of the question? With stock bios the vmem voltage is adjustable in afterburner, but with your Bios this option disappears :\


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I'll have to wait till the weekend to test them but thanks once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the vmem voltage adjustment out of the question? With stock bios the vmem voltage is adjustable in afterburner, but with your Bios this option disappears :\


Hmm, I can't say that I have ever seen an R9 290 / 290X with an adjustable "vmem" in the first place. The only two voltage options that you should be able to adjust are the "Aux. Voltage" and the "Core Voltage" plus the "Power Limit" slider. By default Aux and Core voltage can go up to +100(mV) and Power Limit up to +50%.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## skyrrd

Thanks mate, i'll take a look at the 1.7 BIOS then


----------



## skyrrd

long story short: with my non-reference-pcb the blackscreen-fix broke it for me.
i can boot each samsung 290 non-x bios as long as i edit device-id to 290x one. with this i get blackscreen on boot but working in windows

with original device-id i get working boot prompt but blackscreen in windows, regardless of voltagetable and so on.

what exactly did you do to mod the bios from 390 for 290? i might see if there's a similar 390 with non-reference pcb similar to my 290 maybe modding that bios would work for me XD


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> long story short: with my non-reference-pcb the blackscreen-fix broke it for me.
> i can boot each samsung 290 non-x bios as long as i edit device-id to 290x one. with this i get blackscreen on boot but working in windows
> 
> with original device-id i get working boot prompt but blackscreen in windows, regardless of voltagetable and so on.
> 
> *what exactly did you do to mod the bios from 390 for 290?* i might see if there's a similar 390 with non-reference pcb similar to my 290 maybe modding that bios would work for me XD


Okay I will do a short explanation here of how exactly the BIOS files were modded. I like to think about it this way:

*1.) There are two types of BIOS "mods".*
a. Soft Mods - Simple modifications like changing core clocks, memory clocks, voltage table, idle voltage, etc. These are done with HawaiiBiosReader.
b. Hard Mods - More complicated modifications that must be done from a Hex Editor. These include things like changing stock core voltage / voltage offset, changing memory from 8GB to 4GB, editing memory timings / straps, etc.

*2.)* To "change" an R9 390X BIOS to an R9 290X BIOS all that needed to be done was change the memory from 8GB down to 4GB and edit the "Device ID" if necessary. To "change" an R9 390 BIOS to an R9 290 BIOS you would do the exact same thing. An 8GB R9 390X BIOS file will flash to an 8GB R9 290X just fine, but it causes issues with most 4GB cards and the same goes for the R9 390 to R9 290.

*3.)* Unfortunately I do not currently have the knowledge to "Hard Mod" any BIOS files using a Hex Editor. I have been doing all the mods posted here with the help of @Lard (who has been doing the memory timing mods) and the HawaiiBiosReader program. I would *really* like to learn how to use a Hex Editor to go deeper into modding the BIOS files so I could make more for you all but unfortunately there aren't really any good guides out there yet as people are still doing research on this topic.

*4.)* BIOS modding is all about trial and error (within reason). So if you want to try to mod and flash an R9 390 BIOS file to an R9 290 I think you should go for it! The more people that work on this stuff to see what works and what doesn't, the more fun it is for everyone!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## xobust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes these BIOS have the speed step, they clock down to 300MHz on idle. Initial tests with the 390x MEM MOD BIOS on my 290s, they were actually running cooler with reference cooler.


Thanks for the info, my card is running much more cool and silent now. I'm using the mem mod bios and I haven't been having any problems with the stock voltages.
I carelessly bumped up the frequency to 1000MHz and it's still stable. I haven't done much GPU overclocking but I am thinking of doing a light overclock ( one that the stock cooler can handle).









Here are some results, I am using a 2500k clocked at 4,5 GHz


Spoiler: Valey Benchmark



*290x p1t1 bios (locked at 1GHz)*

*390X bios with Elphida mem mod v1.5 @ 947Mhz*

*390X bios with Elphida mem mod v1.5 @ 1Ghz*






Spoiler: 3Dmark












The 290 bios benchmark is from windows 7



I have two questions, do you need to raise the power limit to change the gpu frequency?
what is the best after-market cooler that cools both the core and the vrms (and pcb) ?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> Thanks for the info, my card is running much more cool and silent now. I'm using the mem mod bios and I haven't been having any problems with the stock voltages.
> I carelessly bumped up the frequency to 1000MHz and it's still stable. I haven't done much GPU overclocking but I am thinking of doing a light overclock ( one that the stock cooler can handle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some results, I am using a 2500k clocked at 4,5 GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valey Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> *290x p1t1 bios (locked at 1GHz)*
> 
> *390X bios with Elphida mem mod v1.5 @ 947Mhz*
> 
> *390X bios with Elphida mem mod v1.5 @ 1Ghz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3Dmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 290 bios benchmark is from windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> *I have two questions, do you need to raise the power limit to change the gpu frequency?*
> what is the best after-market cooler that cools both the core and the vrms (and pcb) ?


Yes for sure, max it out or it throttles card

*Edit:* I think I know the answer to this but I'll ask any way, After flashing Bios do I have to start overclocking from scratch or do I just push the current overclock further?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yes for sure, max it out or it throttles card
> 
> *Edit:* I think I know the answer to this but I'll ask any way, After flashing Bios do I have to start overclocking from scratch or do I just push the current overclock further?


I always recommend starting from scratch. You should be resetting your over-clocks to default before flashing the BIOS anyways.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I always recommend starting from scratch. You should be resetting your over-clocks to default before flashing the BIOS anyways.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo







I wanted to see how far i could go with the Stock bios b4 switching over to the modded
It may be a while b4 I get to the modded since i just started
Has any tried the lightning yet? I really need to see if that LN2 Bios kicks butt


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see how far i could go with the Stock bios b4 switching over to the modded
> It may be a while b4 I get to the modded since i just started
> Has any tried the lightning yet? I really need to see if that LN2 Bios kicks butt


Who says that you cannot see how far you can push your "stock" BIOS and then reset the over-clocks, then flash the new BIOS, then set the over-clocks back to their "max" on your stock BIOS on continue on testing from there?

It is just recommended to "reset" the over-clock back to default while flashing the BIOS to avoid potential conflicts.









Also, I have updated the OP and thread title with some relevant information on BIOS modding. You should all give it a read! (Location: The spoiler at the very top of the post.)

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## diggiddi

Ok







I got that from your previous post though


----------



## Unknownm

Hello Insan1tyOne. Thanks for the thread I have flash both my XFX r9 290 DD (non-reference) to r9 390

BIOS: 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom

Before the BIOS flash this is what cuinfo reported
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> 
> *Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295*
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8800005 / 00000000 [...x.......]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> *Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295*
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.


After flashing *(Remember cards switched PCI-e slots after flashing new BIOS)*
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9395
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> 44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9395
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8800005 / 00000000 [...x.......]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


Fresh install of 15.7.1 Fury Win10 64-bit drivers. Valley benchmark runs without problems

My question is how come the r9 390 (non X) bios unlocked my card? I thought r9 390 is the same core configuration as the r9 290.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> My question is how come the r9 390 (non X) bios unlocked my card?


That is 390x bios with 290's clocks.


----------



## spyshagg

Ok I had little time but I installed them yesterday.

The elpida bios works well on my Reference ASUS 290x
The elpida bios black screens almost instantly on my Asus DCII 290x. But the no-mod bios seems to run fine.

Heres the run down:

eplida 1.6 + elpida 1.6 = 28234 graphics score
no-mod 1.6 + no mod 1.6 = 27876 graphics score
eplida 1.7 + no mod v1.7 = 27527 graphics score

Strange that crossfiring one card with eplida with one card with no-mod results in lower score.

Early days. Will test each card thoroughly this weekend.


----------



## mus1mus

Whats your reference cards' memory?

I achieved a few hundred points in FS using Hynix-no mod bios. Might try other men configs tomorrow.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Interesting results all around from the latest 1.7 batch of files. I like where this is going!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Interesting results all around from the latest 1.7 batch of files. I like where this is going!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Indeed.

15.7 + your latest bios made me climb to 11K in FS from an all AMD system.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835

Only gripe is the need to lower my OC from PT1T. Maybe due to a lower VCore at load than I usually have the card into. Still, huge improvement.

Thanks man.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 15.7 + your latest bios made me climb to 11K in FS from an all AMD system.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835
> 
> Only gripe is the need to lower my OC from PT1T. Maybe due to a lower VCore at load than I usually have the card into. Still, huge improvement.
> 
> Thanks man.


uhm we might need a PT1T 390X bios mod!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whats your reference cards' memory?
> 
> I achieved a few hundred points in FS using Hynix-no mod bios. Might try other men configs tomorrow.


The memory check application told me I had Elpida before I flashed the card. After the flashes it tells me I have hynix lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> *uhm we might need a PT1T 390X bios mod!!*


Good idea. Maybe even PT1 for all out benching?


----------



## fyzzz

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5623280/fs/5623070 difference between mem mod and no mem mod.


----------



## Streetdragon

Hmm do i need for my r9 290 Vapor-X a special Rom or something?
Because the most of you here are trying to mod the Referenc Modell only


----------



## skyrrd

the r9 290 Vapor-X should have hynx memory chips so try the 290 hynx mem-mod or the no-mod, both should be compatible with your vram, but: i can't tell you if this bios is working with your card since it's a non-reference-design









my advice: make a backup of secondary bios, flash one of the hynx-versions to your secondary bios slot, try it and if it fails just flash the backup and your good


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> *The memory check application told me I had Elpida before I flashed the card. After the flashes it tells me I have hynix lol*


I have experienced this too. It makes me want to flash back to my stock BIOS and confirm what memory I actually have. I'm not sure why this happens though!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> the r9 290 Vapor-X should have hynx memory chips so try the 290 hynx mem-mod or the no-mod, both should be compatible with your vram, but: i can't tell you if this bios is working with your card since it's a non-reference-design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my advice: make a backup of secondary bios, flash one of the hynx-versions to your secondary bios slot, try it and if it fails just flash the backup and your good


Sounds good but where can i find the roms? Cant find them^^

nevermind. The download is a pack of all roms......


----------



## skyrrd

first post below the second image is the download link


----------



## grifers

Thanks so much!!. This Modded bios is very good. I have 2 290x reference in crossfire, but one freeze my pc with 1450 MHz memory. Im wait another revisión of this fantastic moded bios.

P.D - "XFX 390x with powerplay" bios is completely stable at 1450 MHz memory, but with that bios I have 10º degrees more. Im wait your moded bios with new revisión. The card cause me freeze at 1450 MHz memory have "Elpida" memory, only in 3 minutes of unigine valley, repeat my pc freeze no black screen

P.D 2- Sorry my language im not english XD. I hope understand me







. Anyway thanks so much for this fantastic bios.


----------



## Harry604

whats better the lightning 1.7 mod or stock bios


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Thanks so much!!. This Modded bios is very good. I have 2 290x reference in crossfire, but one freeze my pc with 1450 MHz memory. Im wait another revisión of this fantastic moded bios.
> 
> P.D - "XFX 390x with powerplay" bios is completely stable at 1450 MHz memory, but with that bios I have 10º degrees more. Im wait your moded bios with new revisión. The card cause me freeze at 1450 MHz memory have "Elpida" memory, only in 3 minutes of unigine valley, repeat my pc freeze no black screen
> 
> P.D 2- Sorry my language im not english XD. I hope understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway thanks so much for this fantastic bios.


Glad to hear that you are enjoying the BIOS files!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> whats better the lightning 1.7 mod or stock bios


Why don't you give it a shot and find out? We haven't really had any solid Lightning comparison tests yet.









- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Harry604

I did try the first lightning bios you made got 200ish points higher in Firestrike at stock clocks

Just wondering what's the difference between the 2 lightning bios


----------



## grifers

Forgive my last post, the problem isnt the memory, IS A CORE!!!. This bios for me is unstable for 1080 mhz of core in one of my card (asus reference 290x with 73% asic), cause a freeze with 3 minutes of valley!!! Insanity please, can you make the same bios memmod 1.7 for hynix and elpida memory but with a little more vcore pleaseee???

Thanks anyway for this brilliant bios, i get more performance and better temps!! But i have this problem with the core. I dont know how to use "hawaii bios reader"







. Thanks and sorry my language again


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I can't complete the flash It keeps giving me Bad command or file name error what am I doing wrong? help!


----------



## mus1mus

Rename it to shorter file names with the .rom extension. i.e, MODDED.rom

Make sure you show hidden files in explorer.


----------



## Harry604

i flash to the bios 1.7 but in msi afterburner i cant add voltage its shaded out grey.. i have unlock voltage checked already


----------



## mus1mus

Rebooted too?

Verify if the card runs like it should with GPU-Z.


----------



## Harry604

i flashed the 1.7 modified lightning bios only wrong thing i see is under memory it says i have hypnix


----------



## madalin3

Firstly, thank you OP!

Yesterday I started playing with my Gigabyte R9 290 windforce 3x OC, and it run like this:
1. Flashed latest Gigabyte r9 290x bios which had the same bios version as my card but it didn't unlock the shaders and lowered default freqency to 947Mhz.
2. Flashed the ASUS Bios from the zip in the 290->290x thread and that unlocked the shaders but apps like GPU-Z were blurry and lost 500 points in 3dmark.
3. Flashed Elpida with mem mod but it froze my pc the second it hit desktop.
4. Flashed Elpida without mem mod and it was very bad. My memory was recognised as Hynix and got pretty horrible stutters and artefacting in Unigine Valley.
5. Flashed the second to latest Gygabyte r9 290x bios and it worked like a charm.
With the card running at 1040/1250 both times, I got 800 more points in 3dmark with the 290x bios, BUT the card is crazy hot in the sense that the fan doesn't really go above 65% with stock bios, but goes above 80% with the 290x bios.

Is there a problem with the Elpida no mem mod bios? Will these bioses continue to be improved upon?


----------



## mus1mus

My card benches at 20C max on this BIOS at 1.34ish Volts on the core. A far cry from previous BIOS (PT1T) that isles at 30C.

So I think, cooling is your problem. (lack of it)

Memory types when mixed with a different BIOS will give you the issues you mentioned.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hey Everyone,

Sorry for my late replies I have been quite busy lately, but I am doing my best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> I did try the first lightning bios you made got 200ish points higher in Firestrike at stock clocks
> 
> Just wondering what's the difference between the 2 lightning bios


The difference between the "MODDED" Lightning BIOS and the "STOCK" Lightning BIOS in the 1.7 revision is that the MODDED version has an R9 390X voltage table and the STOCK version has the stock R9 290X Lightning voltage table. I have seen better temps / performance on the R9 390X voltage table but YMMV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I can't complete the flash It keeps giving me Bad command or file name error what am I doing wrong? help!


Yes, be sure that you RENAME the BIOS file that you are flashing to a short name such as "NEW.rom" or something like that. Also make sure you are running the correct flashing command using the "-f" (force) switch in ATIFLASH. Take a look at my guide in the OP for more information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> i flashed the 1.7 modified lightning bios only wrong thing i see is under memory it says i have hypnix


This is an issue that I cannot solve as that is just how the BIOS reports the "memory name" it may report that you have "Hynix" memory but if you flash the "MEM -- MOD Elpida" BIOS file that BIOS file has the memory timings and information for Elpida Memory even if the name is reported incorrectly. I have added a disclaimer about this to the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Firstly, thank you OP!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I started playing with my Gigabyte R9 290 windforce 3x OC, and it run like this:
> 1. Flashed latest Gigabyte r9 290x bios which had the same bios version as my card but it didn't unlock the shaders and lowered default freqency to 947Mhz.
> 2. Flashed the ASUS Bios from the zip in the 290->290x thread and that unlocked the shaders but apps like GPU-Z were blurry and lost 500 points in 3dmark.
> 3. Flashed Elpida with mem mod but it froze my pc the second it hit desktop.
> 4. Flashed Elpida without mem mod and it was very bad. My memory was recognised as Hynix and got pretty horrible stutters and artefacting in Unigine Valley.
> 5. Flashed the second to latest Gygabyte r9 290x bios and it worked like a charm.
> With the card running at 1040/1250 both times, I got 800 more points in 3dmark with the 290x bios, BUT the card is crazy hot in the sense that the fan doesn't really go above 65% with stock bios, but goes above 80% with the 290x bios.
> 
> *Is there a problem with the Elpida no mem mod bios? Will these bioses continue to be improved upon?*


It is odd that you had those issues even with the "NOMOD" BIOS file. It could just be because the Windforce 3X OC is a non-reference PCB design. As for improving these BIOS files I am not sure what all is left to improve on, that is why there has not been another revision in a few days. At this point they either work on your card or they do not. But I am always open to suggestions for improvements!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Spacebug

Thanks guys for this!
Flashed my 290 reference with the elpida mem mod bios, great success!
Gained performance as well as 100mhz more on the mem clock.
Previously on stock bios and pt1t I had performance drop going over 1500 mem and lost display over 1600.
Now I gain performance all the way to 1600, seemingly stable, still losing display over 1600 though....

However, the bios seems to have about 100mV less core voltage than my stock bios and pt1t, need to whack +200mV with trixx to get 1200mhz stable core clock, something which only took +100mV with AB on the previous bioses.

Tried quickly to edit the voltage tables with Hawaii bios reader but no dice, perhaps I screwed up somewhere?
Will try again later.

Anyhow, if we could get a modded version of pt1t it would be great, or a modded 390 bios with all the breaks removed like pt1t, but if it could have 2d clock state to save power it would be great too


----------



## Streetdragon

I have one more question befor i try to flash my R9 290 vapor to a 390.....
The non Vapor cards have other Power lanes or? i red that the Vapor hase more lanes or something like that. Could that be a problem?
I would try out the 290 HYNIX roms


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I have one more question befor i try to flash my R9 290 vapor to a 390.....
> The non Vapor cards have other Power lanes or? i red that the Vapor hase more lanes or something like that. Could that be a problem?
> I would try out the 290 HYNIX roms


The R9 290X Vapor-X models do indeed have more "power phases" than a stock R9 290X reference PCB. This should not be a problem when flashing this BIOS as the only thing that can be increased (and benefit from) more "power phases" is the TDC Limit. I have only slightly increased the TDC Limit on these BIOS files but it is still below that of the R9 290X Vapor-X model.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Sorry for my late replies I have been quite busy lately, but I am doing my best!
> The difference between the "MODDED" Lightning BIOS and the "STOCK" Lightning BIOS in the 1.7 revision is that the MODDED version has an R9 390X voltage table and the STOCK version has the stock R9 290X Lightning voltage table. I have seen better temps / performance on the R9 390X voltage table but YMMV.


Is that true for the 290 Elpida mem mod Mod vs Stock bios as well?
I do feel stupid in that case, will try the Elpida mem stock bios instead then and see if I can get more vcore that way.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Is that true for the 290 Elpida mem mod Mod vs Stock bios as well?
> I do feel stupid in that case, will try the Elpida mem stock bios instead then and see if I can get more vcore that way.


Yes, it is true for all of the BIOS files in the 1.7 package. The "MODDED" files all have an R9 390X voltage table and the "STOCK" files all have either a stock R9 290 voltage table or a stock R9 290X voltage table depending on what card they are for. Although I am unsure what the stock voltage of your R9 290 card was, I find it very hard to believe that it is +100(mV) higher than the stock R9 390X BIOS. As most people report getting better performance with the R9 390X voltage table.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

Flashed both of my cards and the voltage is lower. 100MV lower!

And my CCC went! have to reinstall it^^

i made 2 Firestrikes.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5633619/fs/5633521

You can see that the modded firestrike scored better!
Now i need a Bios with the same ofsett Voltage like the vapor and maybe i can hit the 1200^^ nice nice!

one more edit. Tried ti run Firestrike at 4K. I get a message with a hardware failure. (didnt made a screenshot....)

And i had to reinstall the Drivers one more time!


----------



## diggiddi

Arggh! renamed to to NEW.rom still no dice!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Arggh! renamed to to NEW.rom still no dice!


Alright then, let's break this down:

1.) Did you read the post labelled "ATIFlash From DOS Guide" underneath the spoiler in the OP? If not you should start off by doing that.
2.) If you are using ATIWinFlash from Windows and not ATIFlash from DOS see #1. Do not use ATIWinFlash.
3.) It is possible that you are trying to flash the "locked" BIOS on your card. Flip the BIOS switch to the opposite position and try flashing again.
4.) It is possible that you are not executing the commands correctly inside of ATIFlash. If that is the case see #1.
5.) Can you post a screenshot or photo of the exact error that you are getting if none of the above solves the issue for you?

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Alright then, let's break this down:
> 
> 1.) Did you read the post labelled "ATIFlash From DOS Guide" underneath the spoiler in the OP? If not you should start off by doing that.
> 2.) If you are using ATIWinFlash from Windows and not ATIFlash from DOS see #1. Do not use ATIWinFlash.
> 3.) It is possible that you are trying to flash the "locked" BIOS on your card. Flip the BIOS switch to the opposite position and try flashing again.
> 4.) It is possible that you are not executing the commands correctly inside of ATIFlash. If that is the case see #1.
> 5.) Can you post a screenshot or photo of the exact error that you are getting if none of the above solves the issue for you?
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Yeah I followed the guide in the OP
Used Atiflash from DOS installed on USB
I switched to LN2 Bios
TYPE the following into the CMD: "ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 0_NEW.ROM" (gpu slot 0).
I left space in between .exe and -f and -p removed spaces too, renamed it to NEW.rom tried 0 NEW.rom 1 NEW.rom
Just kept telling me error bad command line
I'll try the whole process from scratch later on and post what happens


----------



## mirzet1976

Wy 0_NEW.rom if the bios name is just NEW.rom. Gpu slot is irrelevant if yoz have just one gpu and than is allways atiflash.exe -f -p *0* new.rom


----------



## diggiddi

I has a 7950 in last slot running 2nd monitor and I used that command when bios name was 0_New.rom


----------



## blue1512

Can someone plz rehost the BIOS in the OP? The link just refuses to work on me


----------



## Streetdragon

the downloaded atiflashtool.exe has not the correct name. you must rename it to only "atiflashtool.exe" delete the version number! had teh same trouble^^


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> the downloaded atiflashtool.exe has not the correct name. you must rename it to only "atiflashtool.exe" delete the version number! had teh same trouble^^


LOL you are right I'll give it a try









Edit: And it worked now to see how it is +rep congrats on first rep


----------



## nX3NTY

The new V1.7 works great but I wanted to ask whether can the memory timings be tighter? I wanted to use only 1000MHz but with tighter timings since at that frequency I can massively reduce the core voltage thus reducing temperature and noise. I want my card to consume as little power as GTX 960 but a lot more powerful







At stock 1250MHz I could lower it to around -30mV and it doesn't even reach 170A TDC limit I set in Hawaii BIOS editor. at 1000MHz I could lower it to -96mV, with tighter timing I could achieve faster performance without the need of increasing the clock or voltage.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Can someone plz rehost the BIOS in the OP? The link just refuses to work on me


I added a "Mirror" download link in the OP. Give that a try!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> the downloaded atiflashtool.exe has not the correct name. you must rename it to only "atiflashtool.exe" delete the version number! had teh same trouble^^


What do you mean? Is this something that I can fix in the download package? I have my ATIFlash named "atiflash" on my boot USB and it works just fine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> LOL you are right I'll give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And it worked now to see how it is +rep congrats on first rep


Glad you finally were able to get it to work! Enjoy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> The new V1.7 works great but I wanted to ask whether can the memory timings be tighter? I wanted to use only 1000MHz but with tighter timings since at that frequency I can massively reduce the core voltage thus reducing temperature and noise. I want my card to consume as little power as GTX 960 but a lot more powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At stock 1250MHz I could lower it to around -30mV and it doesn't even reach 170A TDC limit I set in Hawaii BIOS editor. at 1000MHz I could lower it to -96mV, with tighter timing I could achieve faster performance without the need of increasing the clock or voltage.


As far as creating a BIOS with different memory straps / timings you would have to ask @The Stilt or @Lard. Unfortunately I do not have experience doing that yet even though I would really like to learn how. My apologies.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I added a "Mirror" download link in the OP. Give that a try!
> What do you mean? Is this something that I can fix in the download package? I have my ATIFlash named "atiflash" on my boot USB and it works just fine?
> Glad you finally were able to get it to work! Enjoy!
> As far as creating a BIOS with different memory straps / timings you would have to ask @The Stilt or @Lard. Unfortunately I do not have experience doing that yet even though I would really like to learn how. My apologies.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Yeahhh in your pack the name is right. I downloaded it from the Guide xD there is the name wrong xD My fault^^

BTW!!!!!!!!
AFTER you flashed the Bios. Uninstall you AMD driver with "Display Driver Uninstaller" and do a fresh install! So you can prevent errors of the driver, like i had.


----------



## Spacebug

I played around some today with the bios reader and managed to get voltage changes to work.
Will play some more to get my usual 1200mhz core stable.
Pondering about if I should just ditch afterburner and just make an oc bios


----------



## Streetdragon

290_HYNX_VMOD.zip 99k .zip file
Little Update:
i testet a bit and gave with Trixx 200mv more to the core(Should be the voltage from stockbios + 100mv from MSI AB)



On the right side is the Modded Bios and left a ols bench (with some artefacts) Its faster and i can push the memory of the cards much higher now! 1600 arent a probelm!

Now i just need a bios with a higher ofset of the voltage of +100. That would be awesome xD

Edit:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8093311?
Final run. just AWESOME! faster and colder! on both cards. realy nice wörk









in the attachment is a modded rom from me builded on the 290_HYNX_MOD.rom
@Insan1tyOne cann you pls check, if i made everything right on the rom? dont wanna kill my cards or crash. When i set +100mv on MSIAB i can run this clocks. Wanna have it as standart in the bios.
So pls check it for errors^^ (modded with the HawaiiBiosReader.exe)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Yeahhh in your pack the name is right. I downloaded it from the Guide xD there is the name wrong xD My fault^^
> 
> BTW!!!!!!!!
> AFTER you flashed the Bios. Uninstall you AMD driver with "Display Driver Uninstaller" and do a fresh install! So you can prevent errors of the driver, like i had.


Thanks for notifying me of this issue! I updated the flashing guide in the OP and updated the disclaimer as well to reflect what you have found.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> I played around some today with the bios reader and managed to get voltage changes to work.
> Will play some more to get my usual 1200mhz core stable.
> Pondering about if I should just ditch afterburner and just make an oc bios


Once you have completed over-clocking with MSI AB or TRIXX and know that your OC is 100% stable 24/7 I would say that making an OC BIOS and eliminating the need for over-clocking programs is, without a doubt, the way to go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 290_HYNX_VMOD.zip 99k .zip file
> Little Update:
> i testet a bit and gave with Trixx 200mv more to the core(Should be the voltage from stockbios + 100mv from MSI AB)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right side is the Modded Bios and left a ols bench (with some artefacts) Its faster and i can push the memory of the cards much higher now! 1600 arent a probelm!
> 
> Now i just need a bios with a higher ofset of the voltage of +100. That would be awesome xD
> 
> Edit:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8093311?
> Final run. just AWESOME! faster and colder! on both cards. realy nice wörk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the attachment is a modded rom from me builded on the 290_HYNX_MOD.rom
> @Insan1tyOne cann you pls check, if i made everything right on the rom? dont wanna kill my cards or crash. When i set +100mv on MSIAB i can run this clocks. Wanna have it as standart in the bios.
> So pls check it for errors^^ (modded with the HawaiiBiosReader.exe)


I did a thorough check of the BIOS you made and you did miss a few things. I have fixed all of the errors though so this BIOS should be running just find for you now. Just make sure that you have proper cooling on your cards! I would like to see some benches off of this BIOS as well though! Can you go any higher on the core clock?









290_HYNIX_VMOD.zip 99k .zip file


- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

Let me try it first.









here's what 1.7 did

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5643036


----------



## skyrrd

I "unfixed" the 1.7 Samsung BIOS (290x device id) for 290 card and am able to run @ 1200/1500 with +225mv

Maybe even a bit higher when it gets cooler (36 degrees here -.- that gives me 87/95/60 in core/v1/vrm2)

I'll See if i can make a little comparison chart about performance and scaling later this evening

Anything you would want me to test? Btw can you add tighter timings to Samsung?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let me try it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what 1.7 did
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5643036


Simply stunning... I WISH that my reference HIS R9 290's could clock ANYWHERE close to 1197 / 1720. Those are some mind numbing clocks! You even made #1 in your bracket. That is great!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> I "unfixed" the 1.7 Samsung BIOS (290x device id) for 290 card and am able to run @ 1200/1500 with +225mv
> 
> Maybe even a bit higher when it gets cooler (36 degrees here -.- that gives me 87/95/60 in core/v1/vrm2)
> 
> I'll See if i can make a little comparison chart about performance and scaling later this evening
> 
> Anything you would want me to test? *Btw can you add tighter timings to Samsung?*


Unfortunately no "tighter timings" for Samsung memory modules has been made by @The Stilt. I'm not even sure that tighter timings on Samsung memory would even improve its performance by much as it is already the "cream of the crop" if you will.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh, my card? it's a ref MSI. It does 1735 before very heavy coruption.

Core is a little timid though. 1235 / 1735 was the previous best using PT1T. 1.7 can only sustain 1200 / 1700 but scores better. Dont worry about the clocks.









Reporting back: Card goes into a blackscreen as soon as it gets detected by the Driver.
Prolly, too much Voltage or anything.


----------



## fyzzz

I can run upto 1760 on the memory on this bios and 1180+ on the core. But the real benchmarking will begin in a few days when the watercooling stuff has arrived.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I can run upto 1760 on the memory on this bios and 1180+ on the core. But the real benchmarking will begin in a few days when the watercooling stuff has arrived.


Here's the real man on VRAM OC!









Your card is very special.


----------



## skyrrd

I know it's OT but what are your voltages to achive such aggressive overclocks on the mem??


----------



## diggiddi

I installed both Lightning mods but no joy, the modded bios had voltage control disabled and the regular bios would not change settings on card


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> I know it's OT but what are your voltages to achive such aggressive overclocks on the mem??


maxed out +200 on Trixxx. Due to droop on ver 1.7, it nets around 1.344ish


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, my card? it's a ref MSI. It does 1735 before very heavy coruption.
> 
> Core is a little timid though. 1235 / 1735 was the previous best using PT1T. 1.7 can only sustain 1200 / 1700 but scores better. Dont worry about the clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting back: Card goes into a blackscreen as soon as it gets detected by the Driver.
> Prolly, too much Voltage or anything.


So the bios i changed and got fixed by Insan1tyOne isnt working? hmm i will try it xD


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry, I should have made it clearer.

My card blacks out as soon as I log-on to Windows.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> So the bios i changed and got fixed by Insan1tyOne isnt working? hmm i will try it xD


Really? Seems odd that it wouldn't be. I will post a screen shot of it below so you can compare to your original modded BIOS @Streetdragon:



Adjusted Features:


Adjusted stock clock and DPM states to a default core clock of 1050 Mhz as well as updated the stock memory clock to 1600 Mhz.
Adjusted default idle voltage to 1000(mV).
Raised every value on the voltage table by +100(mV).

I just changed the BIOS so that it was more of a "factory" over-clock. Should not have affected the card in any way.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

i tryed it and my cards show nothing. Black like the night! and the leds on the cards. Only 2 of them where on all the time and the 3th didnt flashed


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i tryed it and my cards show nothing. Black like the night! and the leds on the cards. Only 2 of them where on all the time and the 3th didnt flashed


Interesting... The cards were not affected by the voltage changes before I made some changes to the BIOS assuming that you ran your original modded BIOS successfully on the cards. I guess I did not ask that, were you able to run your original custom BIOS on your cards with that modded voltage table? If that is the case I will re-examine this BIOS and see what went wrong.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

i didnt even tryed my own rom without your checking^^ Was my first try in rom modding sooooooo i dont wanted to risk my cards with my noob skills xD


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i didnt even tryed my own rom without your checking^^ Was my first try in rom modding sooooooo i dont wanted to risk my cards with my noob skills xD


Ahh I see, so this leads me to believe that the voltage table is what is causing the issues here. I had a hunch when I first saw your BIOS but I went and double checked just to be sure. Adding more "core voltage" to the BIOS file by default is a much more involved process than just bumping up all of the voltage table values and cannot be completed from HawaiiBiosReader. As I have said before I wish I knew how to do this but I do not at the moment.

Also a side note here, I am fairly sure that none of the values in the "voltage table" in HawaiiBiosReader corresspond to the "core voltage" or "aux. voltage" that you see in MSI AB or TRIXX. I wish that editing core voltage and aux. voltage could be added to HawaiiBiosReader though.

If you really want to dive deeper into BIOS modding I would look to @gupsterg and his thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x. My apologies for not being of more assistance.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Ahh I see, so this leads me to believe that the voltage table is what is causing the issues here. I had a hunch when I first saw your BIOS but I went and double checked just to be sure. Adding more "core voltage" to the BIOS file by default is a much more involved process than just bumping up all of the voltage table values and cannot be completed from HawaiiBiosReader. As I have said before I wish I knew how to do this but I do not at the moment.
> 
> Also a side note here, I am fairly sure that *none of the values in the "voltage table" in HawaiiBiosReader corresspond to the "core voltage" or "aux. voltage" that you see in MSI AB or TRIXX*. I wish that editing core voltage and aux. voltage could be added to HawaiiBiosReader though.
> 
> If you really want to dive deeper into BIOS modding I would look to @gupsterg and his thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x. My apologies for not being of more assistance.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I think some do.

I have run it at first try with Trixx. And it has a core Voltage of 1.375ish


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think some do.
> 
> I have run it at first try with Trixx. And it has a core Voltage of 1.375ish


Hmm interesting... Maybe some of those values do indeed correspond to actual core and aux. voltage values? I'm sure if @gupsterg was in here he could shed some light on the subject.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

Hawaii1.zip 198k .zip file


i tried to do a new one. now i copied only the voltage table form the stock vapor bios and the Limit Table. Can you look if i made a mistake? mabye it was the first time wrong because i didnt changed the limit table


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hawaii1.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> 
> i tried to do a new one. now i copied only the voltage table form the stock vapor bios and the Limit Table. Can you look if i made a mistake? mabye it was the first time wrong because i didnt changed the limit table


Yes I would say that this looks much more correct.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes I would say that this looks much more correct.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


ahhhh windows wont boot. i give up. I like C# more^^

edit but it showed me that windows has some error. So i had a screen......


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> ahhhh windows wont boot. i give up. I like C# more^^
> 
> edit but it showed me that windows has some error. So i had a screen......


Haha that is how the cookie crumbles with BIOS file editing. Sometimes they work but most of the time they do not. It is frustrating though, I feel your pain.

I think the best bet for now is to just stick with the stock V1.7 files and just use TRIXX or MSI AB to add voltage. At least until HawaiiBiosReader makes more progress or until someone can find a bullet proof way to add more core / aux voltage to the BIOS files themselves.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

Would require a bit of experiment IMO. Creating a Voltage Table and testing with monitoring.

Interesting. Might try the PTs.

I did a bit of tries that gave a bit more stable runs.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5645518/fs/5645483/fs/5645452

The voltages I set were still below the levels of the PT1T.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Would require a bit of experiment IMO. Creating a Voltage Table and testing with monitoring.
> 
> Interesting. Might try the PTs.
> 
> I did a bit of tries that gave a bit more stable runs.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5645518/fs/5645483/fs/5645452
> 
> The voltages I set were still below the levels of the PT1T.


Interesting... As far as I know the PT1T BIOS files all have 100% no limits and super high voltages which make temps (especially at idle) much higher than they need to be. Also, the PT1T BIOS files can be quite dangerous to inexperienced users as your really can push your cards until they burn using a BIOS like that. It is still fun though if you are using them in a mindful manner.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Spacebug

When I did my voltage mods on the bios I could not get it to work before i put in the actual voltages in mV in the GPU freq and Mem freq tables (took the limit tables as well for good measures).
That is to replace the "65288" and so on garbage in those tables with say 1281 for 1281mV Vcore.
Just editing the voltages in the voltage table didn't do anything, still stock voltages for the bios no matter what I typed in...

After the suitable voltages was replaced in all 6 tables GPUZ showed just about exact the values in the bios, before Vdroop.
Made a bios with highest 3D voltage across all p-statesjust ty try , in my case 1281mV, and GPUZ showed a Vcore of 1.282ish on light loads like watching a youtube video.
Running a 3d game or bench introduces Vdroop and it settles around 1.244 ...

My guess is that those modded bioses with upped voltage table and 1600 Vram blackscreens cause it still gets stock Vcore (not changed) and 1600 mem is too high for stock Vcore...


----------



## fyzzz

Don't touch the voltage table is the wrong thing to edit if you want higher voltage, also 1600 mhz on the memory is probably to high. I know how to change voltage in a bios and i thought i just could up the memory clock and be all good, but no. To overclock the memory you need a offset. I know that you could add an offset in a bios and then it might work, but i don't know how to do that (I migh investigate more on that). I can only change the 'base' voltage and with that only the core can be raised (atleast in my case).


----------



## skyrrd

Did they change anything since latest AMD driver in terms of device ID check vor sth linke that? Now i cant even use 1.5a anymore which did work with previous driver...


----------



## Derion

Hi guys,

Whenever I try to run (by double-clicking) MemoryInfo 1005 or cuinfo16, the exe would immediately crash, with an "APPCRASH" error, I have full admin rights and disabled ULPS.
Got any ideas on this issue?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> Did they change anything since latest AMD driver in terms of device ID check vor sth linke that? Now i cant even use 1.5a anymore which did work with previous driver...


1.7 is the BEST


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hmm interesting... Maybe some of those values do indeed correspond to actual core and aux. voltage values? I'm sure if @gupsterg was in here he could shed some light on the subject.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


RE voltage table Link:- http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5120204&postcount=582

I think DDSZ & Oneb1t have still left it in Hawaiireader for the reason if it's there perhaps someone changing values will discover their role. I recall Oneb1t doing some tests with it and initially it seemed edits worked but then he realised they didn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I know that you could add an offset in a bios and then it might work, but i don't know how to do that (I migh investigate more on that). I can only change the 'base' voltage and with that only the core can be raised (atleast in my case).


You may recall in PM I sent you an image of what I call the "directory of tables" in rom, this required editing due to how when new addition data is added to a rom offset locations for beginning of a table change. For example when you add the 4 hex values to create gpu core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo table all offset locations for data / command tables after it will shift by 4. Plus you would need to edit the first hex value of that table to account for the increase in data and also 7th value (only viewed 290/X roms, may differ in 390/390X). Then also you must remove 4 empty hex values in the padding area after command tables to keep the rom the right size.

Atomdis orders tables differently to how they are located in rom, you need to place the data / command tables in order of offset so then you know which ones will shift. Then there is also this unknown table in command tables that atomdis does not list, it maybe due to old version of atomdis or it could be a feature to hide that table. From several roms that I viewed it is always located between the command tables shown in image.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Lard has created a batch file which makes editing quicker but you still need to do the rest. Also so far no one has deciphered how the voltageobjectinfo table works and as it's to do with the VRM you could potentially cause damage to card.

I currently only edit roms which have gpu core voltage offset already to what I require.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> To overclock the memory you need a offset.


Not necessarily, why I use a rom with a GPU core voltage offset is then in MSI AB (other apps) you get a clear indication that the rom has extra voltage. For example in the rom I use for my card it has a gpu core voltage offset of 37.5mv which applies to all states, I then lower voltage in DPM 0 - 5 below stock so when the offset is added it becomes 1 step higher then stock.

ie DPM 0 stock is 0.96875V , in my rom I set it to 0.93750V, with offset it becomes 0.97500V ( 0.93750V + 0.03750V).

For DPM 6 - 7 I leave values set to 65287 and 65288 , which is EVV stock plus gpu core voltage offset.

IMO even with low gpu freq I think the IMC just starts needing more juice for higher freq ram. Rather than a gpu core voltage offset in rom just set voltage higher for each dpm state.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hawaii1.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> 
> i tried to do a new one. now i copied only the voltage table form the stock vapor bios and the Limit Table. Can you look if i made a mistake? mabye it was the first time wrong because i didnt changed the limit table


Why you are not getting the same voltages is due to the Vapor-X rom having a gpu core voltage offset, this is not shown in hawaiireader. The XFX 390X rom does not have a gpu core voltage offset.

I would assume some people will get differing voltages with the XFX 390X rom if their voltage controller chip has a preprogrammed gpu core voltage offset.


----------



## virpz

Alright guys.

My card is the 290x, hynix mem, reference pcb, NON UEFI bios.
http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=489#Specification

Can I still flash with the 290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ?


----------



## Streetdragon

i would say; yes, just try it! But follow the guide, so you dont do anything wrong or forget a step


----------



## SouthEastBlue

I have tried every BIOS on my MSI 290 Gaming 4G card (Hynix memory) and none of them will display a picture after I install the drivers, it just black screens although I think Windows is still running in the background.

Card runs good clocks on stock voltage, actually I can run 1150Mhz core with negative voltage on the 290 BIOS, so not sure what is stopping it from displaying a picture with the 390 BIOS.









EDIT: Just wondered, I think I had my card on the legacy BIOS switch (left side) when it maybe should of been on the right for hybrid BIOS? Would this make any difference?


----------



## Harry604

anyone figure out why when flashing lightning bios i cant add voltage in afterburner


----------



## diggiddi

I don't believe those bios flash works on the lightning, I lost all kinds of functionality with both Bioses I couldn't even change the frequency


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> anyone figure out why when flashing lightning bios i cant add voltage in afterburner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I don't believe those bios flash works on the lightning, I lost all kinds of functionality with both Bioses I couldn't even change the frequency


Have you tried rebooting twice after flashing? I don't have a lightning but these issues seem to be innate with BIOS flashing.
Get the Driver to initiate or detect the card and reboot.


----------



## Cyclops

The reference 290s in my racing rig do 1600 MHz on the memory quite easily. I don't think tightening the timing on those chips would be a good idea







.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you tried rebooting twice after flashing? I don't have a lightning but these issues seem to be innate with BIOS flashing.
> Get the Driver to initiate or detect the card and reboot.


Oh I see I'll try that later


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> The reference 290s in my racing rig do 1600 MHz on the memory quite easily. I don't think tightening the timing on those chips would be a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It iz
 click me


----------



## spyshagg

hey @Insan1tyOne thanks for the Bios









No tricks. Genuine score with only your Bios and some Volts http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5662841


cheers


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It iz
> click me


Well, I care more about gaming performance and stability. is that 1750 totaly stable? Probably not.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Well, I care more about gaming performance and stability. is that 1750 totaly stable? Probably not.


Nope.








1700 is. But yeah, you are right. With the improvements on the driver, these tweaks might give you little improvement. But, I'm seeing even cooler temps on water.


----------



## Streetdragon

Dont know. Maybe isee something taht isnt there or it is because of the VSR in CCC(downsampling) but from time to time i see some graphic glitches. Nothing big. Some small wrong shadows and something like that. (290-Hynxe Mod bios without overclock) on Crysis2 and Crysis 3 too.
But im not sure... Someone here that has the same "feeling"?


----------



## kizwan

Anyone using Secure Boot & modded 390 BIOS from here?


----------



## Dynamo11

Just had my first black screen whilst exiting ArmA3, kinda surprised it's taken this long with the upped volts I'm pushing through the card so I'm thinking maybe it was a one-off. ArmA3 is such an intensive game when everything is happening all at once and this is the first time I've tried it since flashing my 290x. I'll see if I can replicate the black screen and back off on the mem clock a little


----------



## Archea47

Any reason Not to run this bios on my ~referrnce hynix 290Xs over Stilt's MLU bios?


----------



## Streetdragon

A small info. If you have a r9 290 Vapor-x DONT use it. It killed one of my cards.. and my motherboard. No smells or something. A fast death.. RIP


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> A small info. If you have a r9 290 Vapor-x DONT use it. It killed one of my cards.. and my motherboard. No smells or something. A fast death.. RIP


it really killed it wow just some basic stuff i'm sure you know if your card has an dual bios switch switching it to the second one will change the bioses back and even with you second card the kittey wont boot (assuming it your sig rig)


----------



## PRSCU24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> A small info. If you have a r9 290 Vapor-x DONT use it. It killed one of my cards.. and my motherboard. No smells or something. A fast death.. RIP


Vapor-X don't use the reference PCB, of course it could damage the card.


----------



## Streetdragon

no risk no fun^^ Hopefully i can get a RMA. If not... wayne^^


----------



## spyshagg

both my 290x's are running fine with 1.5 memod elpida bios. It needs a little bit move vcore to handle the stock mem speeds but thats a non issue.

As you guys seen above, one of my 290x's hit the 15K firestrike with the 1.5 memod and no cheats.

I did find though, this time for sure, that blackscreens are caused either by the gpu memory controller or the lack of power from the PSU side of things.

All in all, happy with the cards and the mem-modded bios.


----------



## thebaltar

I have a 290x Gigabyte Windforce. Should i change for 390x bios?
What version i supposed to use?
Thaaanks!


----------



## fyzzz

I went back to a standard 290 bios. The stability is just not there with the 390 bios. I miss the performance and low temps, but i rather take stability over it. Random red screen and blackscreens (blackscreen only occured under high overclocks, but still). Maybe the standard 390 bios would work better for me, after all the timings is optimized for hynix afr and i have hynix bfr. Just a wild guess, but i think some difference it must be.
UPDATE: Changed to 290 timings in the 390 bios and voltages closer to a 290. It should be close to a 290 bios now i would think. Let's see how this works.


----------



## fyzzz

390test.zip 99k .zip file
 Here is a bios that i have been working on. It is the 390 bios modded for the 290, but what i have done is that i have copied over the 290 timings and the voltageobjectinfo table into the 390 bios and changed some voltages in Hawaii bios reader. This bios gives me the same idle and load voltage as a normal 290 bios. I thought i would upload the bios here if someone would want to take look. UPDATE:No blackscreen under high overclock, time to tweak it a little more and see where this leads.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 390test.zip 99k .zip file
> Here is a bios that i have been working on. It is the 390 bios modded for the 290, but what i have done is that i have copied over the 290 timings and the voltageobjectinfo table into the 390 bios and changed some voltages in Hawaii bios reader. This bios gives me the same idle and load voltage as a normal 290 bios. I thought i would upload the bios here if someone would want to take look. UPDATE:No blackscreen under high overclock, time to tweak it a little more and see where this leads.


Nice going @fyzzz! I will be very interested to see where you end up with this modified 390 BIOS. I assume that the Voltage Object Info you copied over to it was from a reference R9 290? As for the timings, do you know which brand of memory timings you copied over? I'll be curious to take a look at this after you complete your final tweaks.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Nice going @fyzzz! I will be very interested to see where you end up with this modified 390 BIOS. I assume that the Voltage Object Info you copied over to it was from a reference R9 290? As for the timings, do you know which brand of memory timings you copied over? I'll be curious to take a look at this after you complete your final tweaks.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I just copied things over from a sapphire trix bios that i used to run on this card since it worked well for me(not the new trix bios, the old one that was closer to a reference 290). Will fiddle around with voltages and benchmark some more.


----------



## fyzzz

Will stick to the first bios i made for now. I will try the modded timings also and see how that works. The second i made that i was going to bench on had not enough performance and the graphics card started to make funny noises (maybe a bit too much voltage







).


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 390test.zip 99k .zip file
> Here is a bios that i have been working on. It is the 390 bios modded for the 290, but what i have done is that i have copied over the 290 timings and the voltageobjectinfo table into the 390 bios and changed some voltages in Hawaii bios reader. This bios gives me the same idle and load voltage as a normal 290 bios. I thought i would upload the bios here if someone would want to take look. UPDATE:No blackscreen under high overclock, time to tweak it a little more and see where this leads.


290x versión please?







. Insanity bios gave me problems, freeze my pc in 2 minutes of valley


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> 290x versión please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Insanity bios gave me problems, freeze my pc in 2 minutes of valley


Okay if you want it so. I can try make a 290x version and see how that works for you. If so what memory do you have?


----------



## Geoclock

How cool and OC cababilities will have reflashed XFX DD r9 290x ?
I have high temps and thinking to might try if its worth.
Did i made mistake dont buying Gigabyte 970 G1 ?
They have even with 20% OC cool and powerful card.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geoclock*
> 
> How cool and OC cababilities will have reflashed XFX DD r9 290x ?
> I have high temps and thinking to might try if its worth.
> Did i made mistake dont buying Gigabyte 970 G1 ?
> They have even with 20% OC cool and powerful card.


I got about 10c off with this bios (I'm on water btw). Oc cababilities are not as high as a normal 290 bios, but the 390 bios performs better, so in the end the 390 bios still performs better. There can be some issues with this bios (you have to see on your own). I have modded my own version of this bios with timings and voltage info from a regular 290 bios and for me that works great.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Nice going @fyzzz! I will be very interested to see where you end up with this modified 390 BIOS. I assume that the Voltage Object Info you copied over to it was from a reference R9 290? As for the timings, do you know which brand of memory timings you copied over? I'll be curious to take a look at this after you complete your final tweaks.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just copied things over from a sapphire trix bios that i used to run on this card since it worked well for me(not the new trix bios, the old one that was closer to a reference 290). Will fiddle around with voltages and benchmark some more.
Click to expand...

I'm using the old Tri-X 290 BIOS too. I'm interested to test your BIOS but I'm using Secure Boot, don't know whether that'll affect anything. How much gain in percentage you got from 290 BIOS to 390 modded BIOS, in benching (running at same clocks)?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm using the old Tri-X 290 BIOS too. I'm interested to test your BIOS but I'm using Secure Boot, don't know whether that'll affect anything. How much gain in percentage you got from 290 BIOS to 390 modded BIOS, in benching (running at same clocks)?


At 947/1250 on this 390 bios i get 11 400 and on stock 290 bios it would give just over 11 000. Pretty decent considering i used the 290 timings in the 390 bios. I don't really know about the secure boot thing, i guess you have to try and see if it works. The bios i made may need voltage tweaking. I tweaked the voltages to fit my card and i don't really now what voltages other cards get, but i get the exact voltages as a 290 bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> At 947/1250 on this 390 bios i get 11 400 and on stock 290 bios it would give just over 11 000. Pretty decent considering i used the 290 timings in the 390 bios. I don't really know about the secure boot thing, i guess you have to try and see if it works. The bios i made may need voltage tweaking. I tweaked the voltages to fit my card and i don't really now what voltages other cards get, but i get the exact voltages as a 290 bios.


I tried your BIOS a while ago but wasnt able to finish an FS run. But it's not your BIOS. It's my driver.

Gotta try it later with a fresh Driver.


----------



## DimebagECI

Hi to everyone!

I'm DimebagECI, forum moderator from "elchapuzasinformatico" forum, in spain.
Few days ago I was looking through our forum for a mod-bios update for my GPU, and I saw a *post* where they were talking about flashing the 290/x to 390/x, and some users told me that here I can download one.

I have the *SAPPHIRE R9 290X 8GB Vapor-X OC* model, and I want to know if anyone have the same gpu or what bios can I use (because I found bios for 4GB 290x but not for 8GB model).

I think that my PCB is almost the same that uses the 390x model. My card is that one:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, some users told me that I could ask for help to @Insan1tyOne , in order to look for a bios that work in my gpu.

Anyone have a bios that can work in a 8GB 290x gpu?









Cheers!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimebagECI*
> 
> Hi to everyone!
> 
> I'm DimebagECI, forum moderator from "elchapuzasinformatico" forum, in spain.
> Few days ago I was looking through our forum for a mod-bios update for my GPU, and I saw a *post* where they were talking about flashing the 290/x to 390/x, and some users told me that here I can download one.
> 
> I have the *SAPPHIRE R9 290X 8GB Vapor-X OC* model, and I want to know if anyone have the same gpu or what bios can I use (because I found bios for 4GB 290x but not for 8GB model).
> 
> I think that my PCB is almost the same that uses the 390x model. My card is that one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some users told me that I could ask for help to @Insan1tyOne , in order to look for a bios that work in my gpu.
> 
> Anyone have a bios that can work in a 8GB 290x gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Wait with flashing your Vapor-X card. It's not reference pcb and this bios is experimental.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> A small info. If you have a r9 290 Vapor-x DONT use it. It killed one of my cards.. and my motherboard. No smells or something. A fast death.. RIP


----------



## DimebagECI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Wait with flashing your Vapor-X card. It's not reference pcb and this bios is experimental.


But, I saw 290x with no reference pcb and also can use 390x bios, or not? (maybe I'm wrong...).
I thought that VAPOR X 8GB PCB is the same that uses the sapphire 390x (in general): same gpu, same memos, 2x8pin connector...

How awful...


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimebagECI*
> 
> But, I saw 290x with no reference pcb and also can use 390x bios, or not? (maybe I'm wrong...).
> I thought that VAPOR X 8GB PCB is the same that uses the sapphire 390x (in general): same gpu, same memos, 2x8pin connector...
> 
> How awful...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimebagECI*
> 
> But, I saw 290x with no reference pcb and also can use 390x bios, or not? (maybe I'm wrong...).
> I thought that VAPOR X 8GB PCB is the same that uses the sapphire 390x (in general): same gpu, same memos, 2x8pin connector...
> 
> How awful...


The bios we edit is a xfx bios. I don't think there is a sapphire 390x bios somewhere that you could download. Yes a non reference pcb 290(x) can run a 390x bios. It is also possible to edit a 390 bios closer to a 290. I could edit in vapor-x voltage info and timings and such into a normal 390x bios and then it maybe would be safer. I don't know this very experimental.


----------



## DimebagECI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The bios we edit is a xfx bios. I don't think there is a sapphire 390x bios somewhere that you could download. Yes a non reference pcb 290(x) can run a 390x bios. It is also possible to edit a 390 bios closer to a 290. I could edit in vapor-x voltage info and timings and such into a normal 390x bios and then it maybe would be safer. I don't know this very experimental.


mmm...understood.
So, maybe it's easier if we could get one 390x vapor bios, and adapt it to a 290x vapor?

Thanks for your responses!!!


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 390test.zip 99k .zip file
> Here is a bios that i have been working on. It is the 390 bios modded for the 290, but what i have done is that i have copied over the 290 timings and the voltageobjectinfo table into the 390 bios and changed some voltages in Hawaii bios reader. This bios gives me the same idle and load voltage as a normal 290 bios. I thought i would upload the bios here if someone would want to take look. UPDATE:No blackscreen under high overclock, time to tweak it a little more and see where this leads.


today i make some bench with your mod bios bro !!!!
i think is very cool and fast !! show far !!

290 trix (Hynix mem) with 3570k @ 4.500 mem @ 2200 10-11-10-27



after a run 947/1250 from firestrike



skor


1050/1250 nothing else same voltage
skor


and last 1100/1375 same voltage (artifacts freeeeeeee)


skor


thanks a lot !! i will try with bigger clocks !!
stay tuned !!


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Okay if you want it so. I can try make a 290x version and see how that works for you. If so what memory do you have?


Hi. I have 2 reference cards, one with elpida memory and the other have hynix.

Sorry my language is not good







.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> today i make some bench with your mod bios bro !!!!
> i think is very cool and fast !! show far !!
> 
> 290 trix with 3570k @ 4.500 mem @ 2200 10-11-10-27
> 
> 
> 
> after a run 947/1250 from firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> skor
> 
> 
> 1050/1250 nothing else same voltage
> skor
> 
> 
> and last 1100/1375 same voltage (artifacts freeeeeeee)
> 
> 
> skor
> 
> 
> thanks a lot !! i will try with bigger clocks !!
> stay tuned !!


Glad someone tried it and gave feedback and i am glad to hear it's working too!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Hi. I have 2 reference cards, one with elpida memory and the other have hynix.
> 
> Sorry my language is not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Okay i can try and make a bios for you and see if it works. I can send you pm when done


----------



## superkeest

If i have a non reference model 290x and I can get a copy of the bios for the same model 390x would it be able to be modified for the 290x?


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Okay i can try and make a bios for you and see if it works. I can send you pm when done


Ok. Thanks. I will be glad to test your bios







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Hi. I have 2 reference cards, one with elpida memory and the other have hynix.
> 
> Sorry my language is not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i can try and make a bios for you and see if it works. I can send you pm when done
Click to expand...

PM me the Elpida one too. I also have Elpida & Hynix cards.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Have you guys been finding that the modded BIOS' are improving performance per clock, but limiting your overall overclock ceiling compared to your original 290 BIOS??

So far the 390's are not breaking 1200MHz anywhere I've seen, however they are clocking higher on "lesser" volts than the older cards seem to, and I want to know if it's a characteristic of the "improved silicon" or if it's revisions to the tuning of the BIOS itself.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Have you guys been finding that the modded BIOS' are improving performance per clock, but limiting your overall overclock ceiling compared to your original 290 BIOS??
> 
> So far the 390's are not breaking 1200MHz anywhere I've seen, however they are clocking higher on "lesser" volts than the older cards seem to, and I want to know if it's a characteristic of the "improved silicon" or if it's revisions to the tuning of the BIOS itself.


The funny thing is that this bios still performs better even with 290 timings. Since i managed to get rid off the blackscreen issues my max is about 1245 (1200+ stable) and that is near what it can clock on a 290 bios. 1245/1750 gives about 15 000 gpu score in fs and that is far higher score than a 290 bios would give.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The funny thing is that this bios still performs better even with 290 timings. Since i managed to get rid off the blackscreen issues my max is about 1245 (1200+ stable) and that is near what it can clock on a 290 bios. 1245/1750 gives about 15 000 gpu score in fs and that is far higher score than a 290 bios would give.


What voltage and cooling to get the 1200 stable, and the 1245 bench clocks?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What voltage and cooling to get the 1200 stable, and the 1245 bench clocks?


Watercooling,150mv for 1200mhz which gives about 1.25v under load (i know that's stable and haven't tested lower) and 200mv for 1245 which gives about 1.289v under load.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 390test.zip 99k .zip file
> Here is a bios that i have been working on. It is the 390 bios modded for the 290, but what i have done is that i have copied over the 290 timings and the voltageobjectinfo table into the 390 bios and changed some voltages in Hawaii bios reader. This bios gives me the same idle and load voltage as a normal 290 bios. I thought i would upload the bios here if someone would want to take look. UPDATE:No blackscreen under high overclock, time to tweak it a little more and see where this leads.


Flashed & tested with only firestrike so far. Running same clocks I did get performance boost, graphics score higher than the score with Tri-X 290 BIOS. However, offset voltage I need is a lot higher though. I'm going to log voltage for comparing it with Tri-X 290 BIOS.

After I found stable base voltage for my card, can you help me increase the base voltage in BIOS?


----------



## sinnedone

I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but what is the general consensus?

If someone flashes the BIOS's in the first post will your cards still be stable or is it still a crapshoot?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but what is the general consensus?
> 
> If someone flashes the BIOS's in the first post will your cards still be stable or is it still a crapshoot?


The general consensus is that these BIOS files run very well on REFERENCE or very close to reference PCBs. As such, flashing these BIOS files to any PCB that is custom / non-reference is a complete gamble and could potentially damage your card although this is only speculation. If you have a reference PCB card I would consider these files to be very safe, if not, proceed with caution even though you always should when flashing a non-stock BIOS.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> The general consensus is that these BIOS files run very well on REFERENCE or very close to reference PCBs. As such, flashing these BIOS files to any PCB that is custom / non-reference is a complete gamble and could potentially damage your card although this is only speculation. If you have a reference PCB card I would consider these files to be very safe, if not, proceed with caution even though you always should when flashing a non-stock BIOS.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Thank you for that.

I personally have 2 saphire r9 290's. One reference and the other a tri-x that is reference pcb as well. When I have enough time i'll try to flash the bios files you posted to test. ITs probably going to take a while to collect all the data. Pretty much the reason for my questions, so my lazy butt doesn't have to put all the time in . lol


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 390test.zip 99k .zip file
> Here is a bios that i have been working on. It is the 390 bios modded for the 290, but what i have done is that i have copied over the 290 timings and the voltageobjectinfo table into the 390 bios and changed some voltages in Hawaii bios reader. This bios gives me the same idle and load voltage as a normal 290 bios. I thought i would upload the bios here if someone would want to take look. UPDATE:No blackscreen under high overclock, time to tweak it a little more and see where this leads.


On which bios version/vendor are the timings and the voltageobjectinfo based?
I'm using 015.043.000.001 (Tri-X) at the moment, as i was having some problems with the 390 bios.
Can you make a 390 bios mod based of that bios?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Flashed & tested with only firestrike so far. Running same clocks I did get performance boost, graphics score higher than the score with Tri-X 290 BIOS. However, offset voltage I need is a lot higher though. I'm going to log voltage for comparing it with Tri-X 290 BIOS.
> 
> After I found stable base voltage for my card, can you help me increase the base voltage in BIOS?


Can help you with that yes. Can let your card choose it's own voltage too. but i don't know where it ends up then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> On which bios version/vendor are the timings and the voltageobjectinfo based?
> I'm using 015.043.000.001 (Tri-X) at the moment, as i was having some problems with the 390 bios.
> Can you make a 390 bios mod based of that bios?


The voltageinfo and timings was copied from this bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155941/sapphire-r9290-4096-140121.html


----------



## ZealotKi11er

When you install 390X Bios on 290X will PC read it as 390X or still 290X?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> When you install 390X Bios on 290X will PC read it as 390X or still 290X?


It will be still recognized as 290x.


----------



## fyzzz

I have now modded in 290 stock timings and voltage table into 390(x) Elpida and 390(x) Hynix. They *Should* work, mistakes can easily happen along the way. voltage tweak may be needed.

390xBioses.zip 396k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have now modded in 290 stock timings and voltage table into 390(x) Elpida and 390(x) Hynix. They *Should* work, mistakes can easily happen along the way. voltage tweak may be needed.
> 
> 390xBioses.zip 396k .zip file


Thanks! May I know what is the difference between the 390test you shared earlier & the new one?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks! May I know what is the difference between the 390test you shared earlier & the new one?


Nothing, just changed name and made more bioses. All timings and voltageinfo is taken from a reference 290(x) bios. (there are multiple bioses in the 390(x) zip)


----------



## mus1mus

Hey mate, love what you are doing in here. Big props!

If I may request though, PT1T works best for me but with these 3XX Bioses, I scrapped it for the gains and temps going for the new BIOS.

Wondering if that can be tweaked too.







for benching galore!

+1 for your hard work mate. About time we have people working on bios tweaks on the red side.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have now modded in 290 stock timings and voltage table into 390(x) Elpida and 390(x) Hynix. They *Should* work, mistakes can easily happen along the way. voltage tweak may be needed.
> 
> 390xBioses.zip 396k .zip file


@fyzzz I am pretty intrigued by what you are doing here. I hope that more and more people will start testing your files out and compare them with my 1.7 versions. If you ever get to a point with your files in which you feel like they are "complete" I would love it if you could send me some relevant info on them like what you have edited / changed etc. and then send me the latest versions so that I could add them to the package in the OP, with all credit going to you of course! Keep up the great research, can't wait to see where it goes!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks! May I know what is the difference between the 390test you shared earlier & the new one?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, just changed name and made more bioses. All timings and voltageinfo is taken from a reference 290(x) bios. (there are multiple bioses in the 390(x) zip)
Click to expand...

These are my results with your *390test* ROM. So far I need to bump the voltage to *+6mV* to prevent my card from black screening when idle. I never have black screen before, probably the idle voltage is slightly lower in *390test* ROM.


Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 015.042.000.000.000000 vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W8









Spoiler: XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT 947/1250 (add)6mV









Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)0mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)37mV) 1000/1300



*Note: Probably just need +6mV for this test. I just drag the voltage slider for this test.*

*TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*


*XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*


*Comparison*






Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)37mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)62mV) 1100/1300



*Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*

*TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*


*XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*


*Comparison*






Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)93mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)125mV) 1100/1600



*Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*

*TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*

*XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*

*Comparison*


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> These are my results with your *390test* ROM. So far I need to bump the voltage to *+6mV* to prevent my card from black screening when idle. I never have black screen before, probably the idle voltage is slightly lower in *390test* ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 015.042.000.000.000000 vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT 947/1250 (add)6mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)0mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)37mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Probably just need +6mV for this test. I just drag the voltage slider for this test.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)37mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)62mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)93mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)125mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> *Comparison*


Nice to see some results! Could you also try this one?

390MOD.zip 99k .zip file
 this bios have higher voltage and the tighter timings.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> These are my results with your *390test* ROM. So far I need to bump the voltage to *+6mV* to prevent my card from black screening when idle. I never have black screen before, probably the idle voltage is slightly lower in *390test* ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 015.042.000.000.000000 vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT 947/1250 (add)6mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)0mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)37mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Probably just need +6mV for this test. I just drag the voltage slider for this test.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)37mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)62mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)93mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)125mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see some results! Could you also try this one?
> 
> 390MOD.zip 99k .zip file
> this bios have higher voltage and the tighter timings.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I will try this & let you know.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have now modded in 290 stock timings and voltage table into 390(x) Elpida and 390(x) Hynix. They *Should* work, mistakes can easily happen along the way. voltage tweak may be needed.
> 
> 390xBioses.zip 396k .zip file


I tried editing the core and mem clocks but after hex editing i can't fix the checksum.
The tool gives this error:Bios length does not match!
I wanna have my 1000/1300 stock clocks.
Do you know how i can change them in your modded bios?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> I tried editing the core and mem clocks but after hex editing i can't fix the checksum.
> The tool gives this error:Bios length does not match!
> I wanna have my 1000/1300 stock clocks.
> Do you know how i can change them in your modded bios?


Use hawaii bios reader
https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/raw/master/ReleaseBin/HawaiiBiosReader.exe


----------



## SRV

I also have Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC with reference PCB (Sapphire made custom PCB for this model later) and I wonder what modded BIOS would be best for it. I already know my card can't be unlocked, even though I didn't tried it, I used some tool that was available before.

I'm not sure I understood it correctly, Hawaii Bios Reader can also edit bios settings? This would mean I could transfer same clocks/voltage settings from stock R9 290 Tri-X OC bios I have, as well as same fan curve settings? I just want new memory timings, and possibly higher Vcore in order to reach higher memory clocks without black screens, which occur with any memory overclock that requires Vcore raise. Vcore raise in tools like MSI Afterburner always leads to problems for example when waking computer from sleep.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimebagECI*
> 
> Hi to everyone!
> 
> I'm DimebagECI, forum moderator from "elchapuzasinformatico" forum, in spain.
> Few days ago I was looking through our forum for a mod-bios update for my GPU, and I saw a *post* where they were talking about flashing the 290/x to 390/x, and some users told me that here I can download one.
> 
> I have the *SAPPHIRE R9 290X 8GB Vapor-X OC* model, and I want to know if anyone have the same gpu or what bios can I use (because I found bios for 4GB 290x but not for 8GB model).
> 
> I think that my PCB is almost the same that uses the 390x model. My card is that one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some users told me that I could ask for help to @Insan1tyOne , in order to look for a bios that work in my gpu.
> 
> Anyone have a bios that can work in a 8GB 290x gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I would say: dont do it. The Vapor has a different board than the other R9 290 cards. The layout ´has a huge different!
One of my card died with a modded Rom. The danger for the Vapor cards is much higher then for a card with a "normal" layout. Just a friendly warining









lol one day to late^^ damn lag


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> These are my results with your *390test* ROM. So far I need to bump the voltage to *+6mV* to prevent my card from black screening when idle. I never have black screen before, probably the idle voltage is slightly lower in *390test* ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 015.042.000.000.000000 vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT 947/1250 (add)6mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)0mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)37mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Probably just need +6mV for this test. I just drag the voltage slider for this test.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)37mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)62mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)93mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)125mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see some results! Could you also try this one?
> 
> 390MOD.zip 99k .zip file
> this bios have higher voltage and the tighter timings.
Click to expand...

Successfully flashed but when booting into windows, I got BSOD. Successfully booting into windows after re-flashed to 390test.rom. I'm using Win 10, trying to find the BSOD dump file but not found yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimebagECI*
> 
> Hi to everyone!
> 
> I'm DimebagECI, forum moderator from "elchapuzasinformatico" forum, in spain.
> Few days ago I was looking through our forum for a mod-bios update for my GPU, and I saw a *post* where they were talking about flashing the 290/x to 390/x, and some users told me that here I can download one.
> 
> I have the *SAPPHIRE R9 290X 8GB Vapor-X OC* model, and I want to know if anyone have the same gpu or what bios can I use (because I found bios for 4GB 290x but not for 8GB model).
> 
> I think that my PCB is almost the same that uses the 390x model. My card is that one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some users told me that I could ask for help to @Insan1tyOne , in order to look for a bios that work in my gpu.
> 
> Anyone have a bios that can work in a 8GB 290x gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say: dont do it. The Vapor has a different board than the other R9 290 cards. The layout ´has a huge different!
> One of my card died with a modded Rom. The danger for the Vapor cards is much higher then for a card with a "normal" layout. Just a friendly warining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol one day to late^^ damn lag
Click to expand...

290 Vapor-X have dual-BIOS switch. You can easily switch to good BIOS. With this feature you should be able to re-flash the bad BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Successfully flashed but when booting into windows, I got BSOD. Successfully booting into windows after re-flashed to 390test.rom. I'm using Win 10, trying to find the BSOD dump file but not found yet.


Are you up to the part where you should be logging in when it BSOD?

And by secure boot, do you mean UEFI?

I cant log on to Win 10 for some reason. It just a black screen but BIOS screen and Win booting is on.

Another modded 390 BIOS gave me errors on my debug LED. Hmmm?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Successfully flashed but when booting into windows, I got BSOD. Successfully booting into windows after re-flashed to 390test.rom. I'm using Win 10, trying to find the BSOD dump file but not found yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you up to the part where you should be logging in when it BSOD?
> 
> And by secure boot, do you mean UEFI?
> 
> I cant log on to Win 10 for some reason. It just a black screen but BIOS screen and Win booting is on.
> 
> Another modded 390 BIOS gave me errors on my debug LED. Hmmm?
Click to expand...

Is this with 390MOD.rom too?

Mine BSOD after boot screen appear, before login screen appear. It may BSOD-ed when windows should logging in.

Secure boot is enabled in the BIOS, can't turn it off. When I installed Win 10 in UEFI mode, Win 10 automatically use secure boot. While using Win 7 UEFI before, it doesn't use secure boot because Win 7 is not secure boot-aware OS. I'm looking for the BSOD debug file to check what is going on. I'm trying to avoid from using Microsoft debug tool since I need to download the tool. Using limited quota line here.









The other modded BIOS, did you mean fyzzz's 390test.rom or the BIOS from the fyzzz's 390xBIOSes for both Elpida & Hynix?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is this with 390MOD.rom too?
> 
> Mine BSOD after boot screen appear, before login screen appear. It may BSOD-ed when windows should logging in.
> 
> Secure boot is enabled in the BIOS, can't turn it off. When I installed Win 10 in UEFI mode, Win 10 automatically use secure boot. While using Win 7 UEFI before, it doesn't use secure boot because Win 7 is not secure boot-aware OS. I'm looking for the BSOD debug file to check what is going on. I'm trying to avoid from using Microsoft debug tool since I need to download the tool. Using limited quota line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other modded BIOS, did you mean fyzzz's 390test.rom or the BIOS from the fyzzz's 390xBIOSes for both Elpida & Hynix?


I didnt have much luck on @fyzzz's bioses. No offense intended.

I guess it's a Win 10 on UEFI mode thing. I think I had the same issue on a non-UEFI bios. Can't remember well.

The other bios that I have tried is taken from this forum. Not this thread. Gave me a GPU initialization error on my board.

I guess the best thing to do right now is to just learn the trick and modify your own BIOS.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Use hawaii bios reader
> https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/raw/master/ReleaseBin/HawaiiBiosReader.exe


Thanks it worked.

But the bios did not work because i didn't get any output after flashing.
I didn't change anything but the clocks, so i don't know what the problem could be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I didnt have much luck on @fyzzz's bioses. No offense intended.
> 
> I guess it's a Win 10 on UEFI mode thing. I think I had the same issue on a non-UEFI bios. Can't remember well.
> 
> The other bios that I have tried is taken from this forum. Not this thread. Gave me a GPU initialization error on my board.
> 
> I guess the best thing to do right now is to just learn the trick and modify your own BIOS.


Yeah indeed, it's time to read the thread of @gupsterg.

After that i'm gonna try my own, the bios that @fyzzz made should be a good example.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Nice to see some results! Could you also try this one?
> 
> 390MOD.zip 99k .zip file
> this bios have higher voltage and the tighter timings.


When I compare 390test.rom & 390Hynix.rom using Hawaii Bios Reader, I unable to spot any difference. But when comparing both using HEX editor, there's difference between the two. I'm interested to know what they are for.

390test.rom vs. 390Hynix.rom diff


I also compare your 390test.rom vs. Insan1ty's 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom. I detect some differences between them.



Sorry fyzzz, I hope you did not misunderstand me. I'm not calling you out but I just want to learn about your mod.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is this with 390MOD.rom too?
> 
> Mine BSOD after boot screen appear, before login screen appear. It may BSOD-ed when windows should logging in.
> 
> Secure boot is enabled in the BIOS, can't turn it off. When I installed Win 10 in UEFI mode, Win 10 automatically use secure boot. While using Win 7 UEFI before, it doesn't use secure boot because Win 7 is not secure boot-aware OS. I'm looking for the BSOD debug file to check what is going on. I'm trying to avoid from using Microsoft debug tool since I need to download the tool. Using limited quota line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other modded BIOS, did you mean fyzzz's 390test.rom or the BIOS from the fyzzz's 390xBIOSes for both Elpida & Hynix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have much luck on @fyzzz's bioses. No offense intended.
> 
> I guess it's a Win 10 on UEFI mode thing. I think I had the same issue on a non-UEFI bios. Can't remember well.
> 
> The other bios that I have tried is taken from this forum. Not this thread. Gave me a GPU initialization error on my board.
> 
> I guess the best thing to do right now is to just learn the trick and modify your own BIOS.
Click to expand...

Too bad it doesn't work for you. The fyzzz's 390test.rom works really well for me. I just need to remember to add +6mV everytime booting my computer to prevent black screen crash.

Did you test Insan1ty's BIOS? Just in case your card voltage hungry like mine, use the ones with stock voltage table. The one with mod voltage table have too low voltage for my cards. I didn't test Insan1ty's BIOSes yet.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When I compare 390test.rom & 390Hynix.rom using Hawaii Bios Reader, I unable to spot any difference. But when comparing both using HEX editor, there's difference between the two. I'm interested to know what they are for.
> 
> 390test.rom vs. 390Hynix.rom diff
> 
> 
> I also compare your 390test.rom vs. Insan1ty's 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom. I detect some differences between them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry fyzzz, I hope you did not misunderstand me. I'm not calling you out but I just want to learn about your mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it doesn't work for you. The fyzzz's 390test.rom works really well for me. I just need to remember to add +6mV everytime booting my computer to prevent black screen crash.
> 
> Did you test Insan1ty's BIOS? Just in case your card voltage hungry like mine, use the ones with stock voltage table. The one with mod voltage table have too low voltage for my cards. I didn't test Insan1ty's BIOSes yet.


Well the bios I made works fantastic on my side, im also on Win 10. It's really simple what I have done to the 390 bios really. I will probably dive into bios modding more, this 390 bios is fun to experiment on. I have no issues no more with this bios, no red screen and no black screen under benching.


----------



## fyzzz

Just look in the hawaii bios editing thread if you want to know more. There's plenty of helpful information and pictures.


----------



## Recursion

Thanks, I have tried already the earlier version from guru.com. Does this mod also fix the huge power draw of my card?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Just look in the hawaii bios editing thread if you want to know more. There's plenty of helpful information and pictures.


Thanks. I'll just use the available BIOS. I'll leave the BIOS modding job to the experts.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. I'll just use the available BIOS. I'll leave the BIOS modding job to the experts.


Well i'm far away from expert, just doing this for fun and hopefully more discoveries will be found. Glad some of my bioses are working for some people.


----------



## mus1mus

@kizwan

Yep, I have tried that rom and it worked very well. I used the stock hynix actually. The modded hynix seemed to produce some errors on my card.

@fyzzz

I would really love to get my issues solved as well. Imma catch you up.







if I can.









I'm gonna delve on modifying the PT1T if I can get some time and know-how to do so.









Great work gentlemen!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Yep, I have tried that rom and it worked very well. I used the stock hynix actually. The modded hynix seemed to produce some errors on my card.
> 
> @fyzzz
> 
> I would really love to get my issues solved as well. Imma catch you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna delve on modifying the PT1T if I can get some time and know-how to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work gentlemen!


I would like to fiddle around with the PT1T aswell, but my card can't run that bios because i have hynix bfr. I know that vram info can be changed, but i don't know how.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5780378 oh and also take look at that my highest score yet. At 1245/1750 no problems.


----------



## DimebagECI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I would say: dont do it. The Vapor has a different board than the other R9 290 cards. The layout ´has a huge different!
> One of my card died with a modded Rom. The danger for the Vapor cards is much higher then for a card with a "normal" layout. Just a friendly warining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol one day to late^^ damn lag


But it has two bios (legacy and uefi), Can't it be recovered if you switch the bios to the other one?

How awful, I was looking to flash my 290x to a 390x







:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. I'll just use the available BIOS. I'll leave the BIOS modding job to the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm far away from expert, just doing this for fun and hopefully more discoveries will be found. Glad some of my bioses are working for some people.
Click to expand...

Just a heads up, your 390X BIOSes for Elpida & Hynix, including the 390MOD BIOS are missing 4 bytes. Seems they're deleted. They should be at offset AED2h to AED5h.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Just a heads up, your 390X BIOSes for Elpida & Hynix, including the 390MOD BIOS are missing 4 bytes. Seems they're deleted. They should be at offset AED2h to AED5h.


Hhm good that you're pointing that out. Will look into it soon. As said mistakes can easily happen during bios modding and when being very tired.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> These are my results with your *390test* ROM. So far I need to bump the voltage to *+6mV* to prevent my card from black screening when idle. I never have black screen before, probably the idle voltage is slightly lower in *390test* ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 015.042.000.000.000000 vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT 947/1250 (add)6mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)0mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)37mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Probably just need +6mV for this test. I just drag the voltage slider for this test.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)37mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)62mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003 ((add)93mV) vs. XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT ((add)125mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: These are correct voltages needed for stable run.*
> 
> *TRI-X OC 113-E285FOC-X003*
> 
> *XFX390 113-GRENADA_XT*
> 
> *Comparison*


@Insan1tyOne,

I flashed my card with 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom. I'm surprise that I can still gain some fps.


Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)37mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)0mV) 1000/1300



*Note: Probably just need +6mV with 390test.rom. I just drag the voltage slider, randomly choose the voltage.*

*390test.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782419


*290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307308?


*Comparison*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782419/fs/5796828






Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)62mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)68mV) 1100/1300



*390test.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782729


*290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307479?


*Comparison*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782729/fs/5796963






Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)125mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)87mV) 1100/1600



*390test.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782882


*290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307741?


*Comparison*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782882/fs/5797154


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Insan1tyOne,
> 
> I flashed my card with 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom. I'm surprise that I can still gain some fps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)37mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)0mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Probably just need +6mV with 390test.rom. I just drag the voltage slider, randomly choose the voltage.*
> 
> *390test.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782419
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307308?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782419/fs/5796828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)62mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)68mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *390test.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782729
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307479?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782729/fs/5796963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)125mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)87mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *390test.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782882
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307741?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782882/fs/5797154


Probably because of timings.EDIT could you try this one

390MOD2.zip 99k .zip file
 i run that one daily and now that it works it has tighter timings and higher voltages.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> could you try this one
> 
> 390MOD2.zip 99k .zip file
> i run that one daily and now that it works it has tighter timings and higher voltages.


Is this still based on ypur previous Bios?

Any info on the VDDCI? And if it can be tweaked a bit higher off the bios?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Probably because of timings.EDIT could you try this one
> 
> 390MOD2.zip 99k .zip file
> i run that one daily and now that it works it has tighter timings and higher voltages.


Thanks. I'll test this & let you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> could you try this one
> 
> 390MOD2.zip 99k .zip file
> i run that one daily and now that it works it has tighter timings and higher voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still based on ypur previous Bios?
> 
> Any info on the VDDCI? And if it can be tweaked a bit higher off the bios?
Click to expand...

I believe this is based on 390test.rom.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> could you try this one
> 
> 390MOD2.zip 99k .zip file
> i run that one daily and now that it works it has tighter timings and higher voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still based on ypur previous Bios?
> 
> Any info on the VDDCI? And if it can be tweaked a bit higher off the bios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is based on 390test.rom.
Click to expand...

Cool. This is very weird. I was able to log in after flash but after a reboot, things go black.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool. This is very weird. I was able to log in after flash but after a reboot, things go black.


To answer your first question yes I do believe the vddci can be further tweaked. Wierd that you get a black screen...works perfect on my side. But that's how it is sometimes with bios modding.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> To answer your first question yes I do believe the vddci can be further tweaked. Wierd that you get a black screen...works perfect on my side. But that's how it is sometimes with bios modding.


Cool. Imma try clearing my Driver in a bit. That may be causing the issue.

So yeah., VDDCI and moar Core maybe.







I am seeing 1.35ish Core under load. I am contemplating 1.4ish.







Maybe 1.2ish VDDCI


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Insan1tyOne,
> 
> I flashed my card with 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom. I'm surprise that I can still gain some fps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)37mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)0mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Probably just need +6mV with 390test.rom. I just drag the voltage slider, randomly choose the voltage.*
> 
> *390test.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782419
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307308?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782419/fs/5796828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)62mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)68mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *390test.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782729
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307479?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782729/fs/5796963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fyzzz's 390test.rom ((add)125mV) vs. 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom ((add)87mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *390test.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782882
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307741?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5782882/fs/5797154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because of timings.EDIT could you try this one
> 
> 390MOD2.zip 99k .zip file
> i run that one daily and now that it works it has tighter timings and higher voltages.
Click to expand...

Flashed & tested. I also having the same problem like *mus1mus* have. But I did managed to run firestrike bench where I reboot my computer for each tests. Only after I finished running the tests I got black screen crash on next boot. Also black screen crash while plugging HDMI cable to second card (the Hynix card which I tested the ROMs).

I say neck and neck with 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 ROM.










Spoiler: 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom vs. fyzzz's 390MOD2.rom ((add)0mV) 1000/1300



*290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307308?


*390MOD2.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8318392?


*Comparison*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5796828/fs/5804726






Spoiler: 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom vs. fyzzz's 390MOD2.rom ((add)68mV) 1100/1300



*290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307479?


*390MOD2.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8318467?


*Comparison*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5796963/fs/5804786






Spoiler: 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom vs. fyzzz's 390MOD2.rom ((add)87mV) 1100/1600



*290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307741?


*390MOD2.rom*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8318530?


*Comparison*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5797154/fs/5804836


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Flashed & tested. I also having the same problem like *mus1mus* have. But I did managed to run firestrike bench where I reboot my computer for each tests. Only after I finished running the tests I got black screen crash on next boot. Also black screen crash while plugging HDMI cable to second card (the Hynix card which I tested the ROMs).
> 
> I say neck and neck with 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom vs. fyzzz's 390MOD2.rom ((add)0mV) 1000/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307308?
> 
> 
> *390MOD2.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8318392?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5796828/fs/5804726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom vs. fyzzz's 390MOD2.rom ((add)68mV) 1100/1300
> 
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307479?
> 
> 
> *390MOD2.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8318467?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5796963/fs/5804786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom vs. fyzzz's 390MOD2.rom ((add)87mV) 1100/1600
> 
> 
> 
> *290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8307741?
> 
> 
> *390MOD2.rom*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8318530?
> 
> 
> *Comparison*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5797154/fs/5804836


Thanks for testing, probably the tighter timings that causing the problems, personally i don't have any problems with this bios, i did my 1245/1750 15k run on firestrike with no blackscreen on this bios. I believe the hynix_stock bios you tested has the tighter timings aswell and therefore they performe the same. The hynix_stock bios uses different voltages and therefore it's more stable. My bios has quite low voltages, but that works on my card.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Thanks for testing, probably the tighter timings that causing the problems, personally i don't have any problems with this bios, i did my 1245/1750 15k run on firestrike with no blackscreen on this bios. I believe the hynix_stock bios you tested has the tighter timings aswell and therefore they performe the same. The hynix_stock bios uses different voltages and therefore it's more stable. My bios has quite low voltages, but that works on my card.


Yeah, my card probably can only handle certain voltages. Your voltages more tuned but my card seem unable to handle it properly. +rep


----------



## mus1mus

Guys,

I have tried just modifying the PT1T's memory strap.

It works a bit but I am getting Black Screens (normal on Benching) but scoring lower than a 390 Bios. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5806078

Now, I want to delve on the 390 Bios using maybe the Voltages of a PT1T. Anything to get me started?

What will I look for?

Thanks guys,


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have tried just modifying the PT1T's memory strap.
> 
> It works a bit but I am getting Black Screens (normal on Benching) but scoring lower than a 390 Bios. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5806078
> 
> Now, I want to delve on the 390 Bios using maybe the Voltages of a PT1T. Anything to get me started?
> 
> What will I look for?
> 
> Thanks guys,


Thinking about this aswell, but haven't gotten anywhere. The 390 bios seems sensitive to voltage too.


----------



## kizwan

@Insan1tyOne,

I flashed my primary card which have Elpida memory with 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 ROM. After flashing, GPU-Z reported it have Hynix memory, not Elpida anymore. Is this normal?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Insan1tyOne,
> 
> I flashed my primary card which have Elpida memory with 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 ROM. After flashing, GPU-Z reported it have Hynix memory, not Elpida anymore. Is this normal?


It is a normal thing that happens,for example when the early version of this bios only supported 8gb and you flashed it on your 290 it would show that you had 8gb.


----------



## bobloadmire

Is there any information for those of use that flash a 290 to 290x unlock? I searched and could figure out if I could flash my 290 to a 390x.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> Is there any information for those of use that flash a 290 to 290x unlock? I searched and could figure out if I could flash my 290 to a 390x.


If your 290 is unlockable and you flash a 390x bios it will probably unlock the shaders, but it will still not be recognized as 390x. It will be still be a 290(x)


----------



## bobloadmire

w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> If your 290 is unlockable and you flash a 390x bios it will probably unlock the shaders, but it will still not be recognized as 390x. It will be still be a 290(x)


so it sounds like there is no real reason to flash this then for me? Its good and stable at the 2800 core unlock, so i shouldn't mess with it for no gains.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> w
> so it sounds like there is no real reason to flash this then for me? Its good and stable at the 2800 core unlock, so i shouldn't mess with it for no gains.


The 390(x) bios actually runs colder it seems like and it performes a bit better and even better if you flash a bios that has tighter timings, if your card can handle that.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The 390(x) bios actually runs colder it seems like and it performes a bit better and even better if you flash a bios that has tighter timings, if your card can handle that.


Are you water cooling?

One of my cards has hynix and the other elpidia. Are either memory types better at handling the tighter timings?


----------



## mus1mus

The Stilt created some memory timings for both Hynix and Elpida. And I believe both timings were utilized by the Bioses in the OP.


----------



## gijs007

Are there still no 390 bioses for stock PCB's?
Isn't the Sapphire Nitro using the stock PCB?


----------



## sinnedone

Quick question, do drivers/overclocking tools need to be un installed before flashing?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quick question, do drivers/overclocking tools need to be un installed before flashing?


Normally I open my over-clocking tool of choice and reset all settings to defaults. Then I completely un-install any AMD drivers (using a program like DDU) before completing the flash. After flashing I then re-install the latest AMD drivers. Which, by the way, I strongly recommend these drivers as they are much newer than AMD 15.7.1.

Doing all of this seems very annoying / laborious but when flashing a new BIOS sometimes the AMD drivers tend to get a little wonky for no apparent reason.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Normally I open my over-clocking tool of choice and reset all settings to defaults. Then I completely un-install any AMD drivers (using a program like DDU) before completing the flash. After flashing I then re-install the latest AMD drivers. Which, by the way, I strongly recommend these drivers as they are much newer than AMD 15.7.1.
> 
> Doing all of this seems very annoying / laborious but when flashing a new BIOS sometimes the AMD drivers tend to get a little wonky for no apparent reason.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Thank you for the clarification.









I guess i'll have to disable crossfire and flash one card at a time to see if there are any compatibility issues.


----------



## yodazb

Apologies if this has been asked but I've read through the first 23 pages and frankly my eyes are about to fall out. Has anyone tested this mod in crossfire with a stock 290? I run a configuration that's pretty rare: R9 295x2 tri-fired with a R9 290 that's got an AIO water cooler on it with VRM cooling 'front and back'. The outcomes of testing this mod in crossfire with a stock 290 should give me the same or at least a similar answer for functionality as having someone just try the 290 flashed with a 390 bios running with a 295x2. Also Has anyone used one of the BIOS's with a Gygabyte Windforce 290? I can get you guys the stock BIOS for my windforce 290 if you would like.

Regards,


----------



## crazycrave

This is the Sapphire Tri X 290x New Edition without overclocking ..

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5593252

and a 30Mhz bump on gpu without changing voltage.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5829224


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Normally I open my over-clocking tool of choice and reset all settings to defaults. Then I completely un-install any AMD drivers (using a program like DDU) before completing the flash. After flashing I then re-install the latest AMD drivers. Which, by the way, *I strongly recommend these drivers as they are much newer than AMD 15.7.1.*
> 
> Doing all of this seems very annoying / laborious but when flashing a new BIOS sometimes the AMD drivers tend to get a little wonky for no apparent reason.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


How is the new driver working for ya?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'll have to disable crossfire and flash one card at a time to see if there are any compatibility issues.


Yes, I believe it has been said before but ALWAYS be sure to disable Cross-Fire before flashing any BIOS files.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yodazb*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked but I've read through the first 23 pages and frankly my eyes are about to fall out. Has anyone tested this mod in crossfire with a stock 290? I run a configuration that's pretty rare: R9 295x2 tri-fired with a R9 290 that's got an AIO water cooler on it with VRM cooling 'front and back'. The outcomes of testing this mod in crossfire with a stock 290 should give me the same or at least a similar answer for functionality as having someone just try the 290 flashed with a 390 bios running with a 295x2. Also Has anyone used one of the BIOS's with a Gygabyte Windforce 290? I can get you guys the stock BIOS for my windforce 290 if you would like.
> 
> Regards,


I run two reference R9 290's in crossfire with Corsair HG10 AIO cooling and run these BIOS files just fine on both cards. Just be sure to follow the proper flashing procedure. I will be curious to see if your R9 295X2 still plays nice with the R9 290 after flashing the BIOS on the R9 290 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How is the new driver working for ya?


The new driver has been working great! Been running it for awhile now, and it offers slightly better performance and more stability across the board. Although rumor is that AMD Catalyst 15.8 is on the horizon with the R9 Fury Nano launching tomorrow anyways.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> The new driver has been working great! Been running it for awhile now, and it offers slightly better performance and more stability across the board. Although rumor is that AMD Catalyst 15.8 is on the horizon with the R9 Fury Nano launching tomorrow anyways.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Nice one. Thanks for the info

+_1


----------



## frasderp

So guys, I have a pair of 290x reference cards. I want to have a crack at this.

One card is Elpida and one card is Hynix.

Can you clarify, do I just download the BIOS in the OP and it will work on both, or do I need to track down two separate BIOS?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frasderp*
> 
> So guys, I have a pair of 290x reference cards. I want to have a crack at this.
> 
> One card is Elpida and one card is Hynix.
> 
> Can you clarify, do I just download the BIOS in the OP and it will work on both, or do I need to track down two separate BIOS?


The download contains bioses for all memory types. You need to flash a hynix bios to one card and elpida bios to the other card.


----------



## yodazb

Insan would you be able to hit the bios switch on one of your 290s to run the stock bios then try and boot up with 1 with its stock bios and one with the 390 bios and let me know if it will Run crossfire still?

Regards,


----------



## sinnedone

So I tried the elpidia modded bios 1.7 on my secondary r9 290. It booted up just fine and enabled crossfire. One positive is that it definitely ran about 5 degrees cooler on water. The vrm stayed the same temperature though.

I ran firestrike a couple of times and played a couple of games and would get the odd skip/stutter in games visually. I could also see it in gpuz that the usage would come down a bit and not stay fully used like my primary 290. I tried bumping up the voltage +25mv over stock but still the same thing. (at 947/1250)

I then went back to stock bios and the stuttering stopped.

Do you think I needed to add more voltage, or is it possible that card simply doesnt like that bios? I am going to try the no mod one to see how that works it, but that might not be for a couple of days.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So I tried the elpidia modded bios 1.7 on my secondary r9 290. It booted up just fine and enabled crossfire. One positive is that it definitely ran about 5 degrees cooler on water. The vrm stayed the same temperature though.
> 
> I ran firestrike a couple of times and played a couple of games and would get the odd skip/stutter in games visually. I could also see it in gpuz that the usage would come down a bit and not stay fully used like my primary 290. I tried bumping up the voltage +25mv over stock but still the same thing. (at 947/1250)
> 
> I then went back to stock bios and the stuttering stopped.
> 
> Do you think I needed to add more voltage, or is it possible that card simply doesnt like that bios? I am going to try the no mod one to see how that works it, but that might not be for a couple of days.


Probably because the tighter timing, your card memory can't handle it.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Probably because the tighter timing, your card memory can't handle it.


.

So the "no mod" version would probably make things worse? I installed the "mod" version of r920 elpidia first.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> .
> 
> So the "no mod" version would probably make things worse? I installed the "mod" version of r920 elpidia first.


Try the no mod, it should have looser timings.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Probably because the tighter timing, your card memory can't handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So the "no mod" version would probably make things worse? I installed the "mod" version of r920 elpidia first.
Click to expand...

The mod ones contain memory timing modification (I believe tighter timing) & the non-mod ones doesn't. You can try the non-mod one. BTW, which one did you test, the ELPIDA_STOCK or ELPIDA_MOD? If the latter, you can try STOCK. The difference between the two is voltages.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Try the no mod, it should have looser timings.


ok thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The mod ones contain memory timing modification (I believe tighter timing) & the non-mod ones doesn't. You can try the non-mod one. BTW, which one did you test, the ELPIDA_STOCK or ELPIDA_MOD? If the latter, you can try STOCK. The difference between the two is voltages.


I tried the "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" for the r9 290. (in the MEM MOD -- ELPIDA folder)

I'll try the "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" one then to see how it works out. Should I expect to have to add more voltage to simply run at stock clocks using the stock one? I currently run both cards at 1050/1300 no extra voltage needed.

So the "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" in the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" folder is simply the 390 bios with 290 memory timings?

What is the difference with the 2 bios in the "NO MOD" folder? Do these ones use different voltages? (290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7/290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7)


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> ok thank you
> I tried the "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" for the r9 290. (in the MEM MOD -- ELPIDA folder)
> 
> I'll try the "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" one then to see how it works out. Should I expect to have to add more voltage to simply run at stock clocks using the stock one? I currently run both cards at 1050/1300 no extra voltage needed.
> 
> So the "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" in the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" folder is simply the 390 bios with 290 memory timings?
> 
> What is the difference with the 2 bios in the "NO MOD" folder? Do these ones use different voltages? (290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7/290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7)


I believe the 290 no mod uses stock 390 timings(atleast in the hynix version), correct me if i'm wrong. The no mod mod uses the 390's tdp/tdp/pl limit and voltage table. The no mod stock uses the 290's pl/tdc/tdp limit and voltage table. (I believe also that the voltage table in Hawaii bios reader doesn't change anything.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The mod ones contain memory timing modification (I believe tighter timing) & the non-mod ones doesn't. You can try the non-mod one. BTW, which one did you test, the ELPIDA_STOCK or ELPIDA_MOD? If the latter, you can try STOCK. The difference between the two is voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" for the r9 290. (in the MEM MOD -- ELPIDA folder)
> 
> I'll try the "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" one then to see how it works out. Should I expect to have to add more voltage to simply run at stock clocks using the stock one? I currently run both cards at 1050/1300 no extra voltage needed.
> 
> So the "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" in the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" folder is simply the 390 bios with 290 memory timings?
> 
> What is the difference with the 2 bios in the "NO MOD" folder? Do these ones use different voltages? (290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7/290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7)
Click to expand...

ELPIDA/HYNIX_MOD_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + voltages modification

ELPIDA/HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + stock voltages

The "NO MOD" folder contains 390 BIOS without memory timing modification. The _MOD & _STOCK same with the above, regarding voltages.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ELPIDA/HYNIX_MOD_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + voltages modification
> 
> ELPIDA/HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + stock voltages
> 
> The "NO MOD" folder contains 390 BIOS without memory timing modification. The _MOD & _STOCK same with the above, regarding voltages.


(the voltage table doesn't change voltages in hawaii bios reader)


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ELPIDA/HYNIX_MOD_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + voltages modification
> 
> ELPIDA/HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + stock voltages
> 
> The "NO MOD" folder contains 390 BIOS without memory timing modification. The _MOD & _STOCK same with the above, regarding voltages.


So the bios that have "voltage modifications" have higher or lower voltage?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So the bios that have "voltage modifications" have higher or lower voltage?


it should be no difference,since the voltage table in hawaii bios reader seems to do nothing.


----------



## Lord Venom

I've got a spare ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC 4GB (with Elpida memory) card that I feel like playing with. Which BIOS would be the best (and most stable) to try with this card?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So the bios that have "voltage modifications" have higher or lower voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> it should be no difference,since the voltage table in hawaii bios reader seems to do nothing.
Click to expand...

Actually it does. I did tested two BIOSes from you with low & high idle voltage, 390TEST & 390MOD2. Both have different idle voltage.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Actually it does. I did tested two BIOSes from you with low & high idle voltage, 390TEST & 390MOD2. Both have different idle voltage.


No that's because i changed the 6 dpm 0 states, they change idle voltage. The 390test had 988 and the 390MOD2 i increased to 1000


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

It seems that we have some confusion about what BIOS files contain what modifications. I will try and make it very apparent below by breaking down the individual folders and files:

*1.) R9 290 Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290 card that you wish to flash.*



Spoiler: R9 290 BIOS FOLDERS






Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA



[*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has ELPIDA memory modules.

- "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.





Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX



[*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has HYNIX memory modules.

- "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.





Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG



[*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has SAMSUNG memory modules.

- "290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.





Spoiler: NO MOD



[*] NO MOD

- "290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.






*2.)R9 290X Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290X card that you wish to flash.*



Spoiler: R9 290X BIOS FOLDERS






Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA



[*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has ELPIDA memory modules.

- "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.





Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX



[*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has HYNIX memory modules.

- "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.





Spoiler: MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING



[*] MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING: ONLY use this folder if your R9 290X card is an MSI R9 290X Lightning model.

- "290X_LIGHTNING_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_LIGHTNING_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from the latest MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING BIOS.





Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG



[*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has SAMSUNG memory modules.

- "290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.





Spoiler: NO MOD



[*] NO MOD

- "290X_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.






*Please Note:*


Every BIOS file in my package is based off of the original "leaked" XFX R9 390X BIOS file. This means that, even with altered voltage tables / idle voltages, the final load voltages and temperatures WILL BE DIFFERENT than your original R9 290 / 290X BIOS file that you used to have.
There is not / probably will not be a revision of these BIOS files based off of an R9 390 BIOS file created by me. If you would like to create one yourself and share it with me / the community though, then by all means, please do! I would also be more than happy to post it in the OP of this thread with your permission.
In the end, these BIOS files were mostly created just for fun, and it is a COMPLETE crap-shoot whether or not they will work / be stable on your card even if it is a reference model. These BIOS files ARE NOT guaranteed to work on any card but do work with a lot. If they work for you and you can use them 24/7 then great, if they don't, then don't fret over it too much. There are many other BIOS files out there for you to try as well!
Thank you all! I hope my post was very informative and could help you figure out which BIOS file would work best for your card. If you have any more questions / suggestions please let me know and I can either update this post or answer them for you.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It seems that we have some confusion about what BIOS files contain what modifications. I will try and make it very apparent below by breaking down the individual folders and files:
> 
> *1.) R9 290 Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290 card that you wish to flash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290 BIOS FOLDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has HYNIX memory modules.
> 
> - "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has SAMSUNG memory modules.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NO MOD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] NO MOD
> 
> - "290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.)R9 290X Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290X card that you wish to flash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290X BIOS FOLDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has HYNIX memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING: ONLY use this folder if your R9 290X card is an MSI R9 290X Lightning model.
> 
> - "290X_LIGHTNING_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_LIGHTNING_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from the latest MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has SAMSUNG memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NO MOD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] NO MOD
> 
> - "290X_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please Note:*
> 
> 
> Every BIOS file in my package is based off of the original "leaked" XFX R9 390X BIOS file. This means that, even with altered voltage tables / idle voltages, the final load voltages and temperatures WILL BE DIFFERENT than your original R9 290 / 290X BIOS file that you used to have.
> There is not / probably will not be a revision of these BIOS files based off of an R9 390 BIOS file created by me. If you would like to create one yourself and share it with me / the community though, then by all means, please do! I would also be more than happy to post it in the OP of this thread with your permission.
> In the end, these BIOS files were mostly created just for fun, and it is a COMPLETE crap-shoot whether or not they will work / be stable on your card even if it is a reference model. These BIOS files ARE NOT guaranteed to work on any card but do work with a lot. If they work for you and you can use them 24/7 then great, if they don't, then don't fret over it too much. There are many other BIOS files out there for you to try as well!
> Thank you all! I hope my post was very informative and could help you figure out which BIOS file would work best for your card. If you have any more questions / suggestions please let me know and I can either update this post or answer them for you.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Thanks for all of this information. But I have a suggestion couldn't you add in the 290 voltage table (not the one in hawaii bios reader,but the one in the bios) and the 290 timings in the no mod stock? In my opinion that would be closer to a 290. I could help you with that if so. Thanks again for making this interesting thread.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Thanks for all of this information. But I have a suggestion couldn't you add in the 290 voltage table (not the one in hawaii bios reader,but the one in the bios) and the 290 timings in the no mod stock? In my opinion that would be closer to a 290. I could help you with that if so. Thanks again for making this interesting thread.


@fyzzz I think adding the "true" timings and voltages from within the BIOS to BOTH version of the NO MOD BIOS (R9 290 and R9 290X) would be a great advancement. That way, what we would create would basically be an R9 290 / R9 290X BIOS but with all of the "PCB" or "unnoticeable" improvements that the R9 390X BIOS adds.

But alas, as I have said before, my skills only extend to that of Hawaii BIOS Reader. I would really like to learn how to do the "in the BIOS" editing but I just can't figure out how. So if you would like to lend a helping hand, or possibly write up a brief guide then that would be awesome! Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Insan1tyOne so in the end of the day what are the benefits of flashing 290X Reference for example? I have mine WaterCooled.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Insan1tyOne so in the end of the day what are the benefits of flashing 290X Reference for example? I have mine WaterCooled.


Most users have reported seeing lower temperatures and lower idle voltages. Those two facts are a given because they are programmed into the BIOS. Moving forward, various tests by the users here have also shown that these BIOS files can also offer increased over-clocking ability and higher bench-marking scores. Beyond that I am not so sure what else these BIOS files have to offer. A small handful of people have reported that these BIOS files make their cards more "stable" but that has yet to be proven via. any form of testing.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It seems that we have some confusion about what BIOS files contain what modifications. I will try and make it very apparent below by breaking down the individual folders and files:
> 
> *1.) R9 290 Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290 card that you wish to flash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290 BIOS FOLDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has HYNIX memory modules.
> 
> - "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG: Use this folder if your R9 290 card has SAMSUNG memory modules.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NO MOD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] NO MOD
> 
> - "290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.)R9 290X Folder: Use this folder if you have an R9 290X card that you wish to flash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290X BIOS FOLDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has HYNIX memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING: ONLY use this folder if your R9 290X card is an MSI R9 290X Lightning model.
> 
> - "290X_LIGHTNING_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_LIGHTNING_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from the latest MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG
> 
> 
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has SAMSUNG memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NO MOD
> 
> 
> 
> [*] NO MOD
> 
> - "290X_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains the DEFAULT memory straps / timings that came with the original R9 390X BIOS, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please Note:*
> 
> 
> Every BIOS file in my package is based off of the original "leaked" XFX R9 390X BIOS file. This means that, even with altered voltage tables / idle voltages, the final load voltages and temperatures WILL BE DIFFERENT than your original R9 290 / 290X BIOS file that you used to have.
> There is not / probably will not be a revision of these BIOS files based off of an R9 390 BIOS file created by me. If you would like to create one yourself and share it with me / the community though, then by all means, please do! I would also be more than happy to post it in the OP of this thread with your permission.
> In the end, these BIOS files were mostly created just for fun, and it is a COMPLETE crap-shoot whether or not they will work / be stable on your card even if it is a reference model. These BIOS files ARE NOT guaranteed to work on any card but do work with a lot. If they work for you and you can use them 24/7 then great, if they don't, then don't fret over it too much. There are many other BIOS files out there for you to try as well!
> Thank you all! I hope my post was very informative and could help you figure out which BIOS file would work best for your card. If you have any more questions / suggestions please let me know and I can either update this post or answer them for you.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of this information. But I have a suggestion couldn't you add in the 290 voltage table (not the one in hawaii bios reader,but the one in the bios) and the 290 timings in the no mod stock? In my opinion that would be closer to a 290. I could help you with that if so. Thanks again for making this interesting thread.
Click to expand...

All I know both stock 290's & 390's BIOS voltage table contain EVV voltages (dpm 1 to 7) except the idle voltage (dpm 0) which is fixed. Your modded BIOSes have fixed voltages from dpm 1 to 7. Is this what you mean? If yes, setting them to fixed voltages will be bad idea because it may only work with some cards. IMO of course.


----------



## givmedew

Hi,

When I originally read this I thought that the modified ram timings meant that someone had taken the 290X bios modified it to work with 4GB of ram and then on top of that modified it to work better for the 290X Hynix or Elipida ram. Then reading a few posts up it seems that the ram timings are timings from the 390X...

Is that the case?

Doesn't anyone remember people ruining their 6950 from running an unmodified 6970 bios simply because the ram timings where different and so it slowly destroyed the cards. Cards would run fine but slowly start having issues. The bios change was to get the extra shaders.

So what are these timings from?

Would could we ask about possibly getting the 290X factory timings put into these BIOSes?

It is totally possible that the faster benchmarks are from running tighter timings and although you might not expect that to ruin the ram because it wouldn't ruin the ram on a PC that is apparently not the case for GDDR5 as like I just mentioned it has ruined 6950s... it was completely possible to instead modify a 6950 bios to get the shaders and leave the timings alone BUT this time around thats not going to be the case. TOO MUCH is different in the 390 bios for anyone to have a CLUE what AMD really did. So IMO the absolute best bet is to change as much as possible to match up with the stock 290X bios. Timings, voltages, GPU speeds, even idle speeds and voltages...

If AMD actually improved this bios in truly special ways then we shouldn't need to keep voltages, timings and idle things from the 390 bios... those shouldn't be what make the BIOS BETTER since those are things that are simple enough to change with the current bios editors anyways.

IF there are any actual bios improvements by AMD that matter to us they are not found in those settings.

ALSO

You asked about if anyone had a guide to modifying these BIOSes... It seams one certainly does exist.

Right now I am dealing with both of my grandparents being recently diagnosed with cancer and I have to drive them back and fourth between appointments and procedures so this is not something I have time to read over and experiment with. BUT THIS IS THE LINK

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/0_20

From what little I have read through this is NOT hard at all BUT you need to pay attention!!! Especially with the voltages because verbally the rules that they explain contradict each other on accident (just not written well ie they knew what they where talking about but wrote it down wrong).

This is something where if your not very very careful about getting stuff in the correct spot and the correct way that you can get lost and confused very quickly and unfortunately I am quite certain that a mistake or two in these bioses is not going to cause the card to stop working... instead it will just cause very hard to diagnose tiny little issues or performance problems since much of this stuff is dynamic.

IF you have the time to set up the virtual machine and play around with this and possibly collaborate with others I would highly recommend that you work on 2 bioses.

One with the stock IDLE and LOAD speeds and voltages as well as stock memory timings from a reference 290X as well as one that has enhanced voltages that would allow people to overclock there GPUs simply by bumping up the speed and power target in CCC and not have to mess with voltage from MSI Afterburner.

I have not had time to really read through and debate with the guys who devised the memory timings but I just don't see timings as something safe to play with. To my knowledge AMD never made different bioses for elpida and hynix ram and given the issues that occured in the 6950s i don't feel it is safe to mess with the timings UNLESS someone knows what it was about those timings that destroyed the cards and knows how to avoid that issue with the 290X mods.


----------



## fyzzz

@givmedew The 'mod' bios is a bios that has improved 290 timings and then there's the 'stock' bios which has stock 390 timings. Insan1ty went through all of these bioses on the previous page. I'm going to mod in the 290 timings and voltage table into the 390 bios and give them to insan1ty. I have already done it and can confirm that it works great as a middle ground. You have some interesting fact about 6950 - 6970's, some we might need to take in consideration. The 390 bios with the 290 timings and voltage table, still outperforms the stock 290 and runs cooler.


----------



## frasderp

Can anyone offer some advice?

I can't seem to flash my second card, using WInflash, it gives me a subsystem ID error.

Then when I force the flash, I get Error 0FL01? Quite frustrating







Both cards are reference and should be fine.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frasderp*
> 
> Can anyone offer some advice?
> 
> I can't seem to flash my second card, using WInflash, it gives me a subsystem ID error.
> 
> Then when I force the flash, I get Error 0FL01? Quite frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards are reference and should be fine.


Dont use Winflash.


----------



## fyzzz

Comparison between 390_NOMOD_STOCK bios vs Sapphire Tri-x bios vs 390 bios w/ 290timings.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5841423/fs/5841262/fs/5840024


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Comparison between 390_NOMOD_STOCK bios vs Sapphire Tri-x bios vs 390 bios w/ 290timings.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5841423/fs/5841262/fs/5840024


So the 290 timings bios has the stock voltage tables and ram timings as the saphire tri-x bios?

If so it looks like that might be the way to go. Are you running that bios right now fizzy? How's it looking temperature wise and overclocking ability? Can you overclock the same as stock or higher?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So the 290 timings bios has the stock voltage tables and ram timings as the saphire tri-x bios?
> 
> If so it looks like that might be the way to go. Are you running that bios right now fizzy? How's it looking temperature wise and overclocking ability? Can you overclock the same as stock or higher?


I will run some more test on that bios. Will post more info soon.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I will run some more test on that bios. Will post more info soon.


Nice, let me know when you finish as I'd like to try these on my R9 290's and it seems this way would be the safest way.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice, let me know when you finish as I'd like to try these on my R9 290's and it seems this way would be the safest way.


Stock Speed Heaven Score at extreme preset 1080p:1317
Temperatures at 24.2c ambient:

Custom loop with 2x Alphacool st30 240 radiators, fans running at full speed
Firestrike Score at 1225/1750: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5841701 no artifacts. (my max with the improved 290 timings is 1240/1750 and 15 036 gpu score, small artifacting) This bios with the stock 290 timings could probably get to the same, but i went for a no artifacts run and obviously it scores worse because of the timings, but still way over 14k. I feel like i have less issues with this bios than the 390 bios with the mem mod, probably once again thanks to the timings.


----------



## sinnedone

How are your temperatures compared to stock 290 bios with this latest one you are working on?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> How are your temperatures compared to stock 290 bios with this latest one you are working on?


The 390 bios gives about 5-7c drop on the core and the vrm are about the same.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The 390 bios gives about 5-7c drop on the core and the vrm are about the same.


Oh nice I could use that.







Definitely let me know if it proves to be stable.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Stock Speed Heaven Score at extreme preset 1080p:1317
> Temperatures at 24.2c ambient:
> 
> Custom loop with 2x Alphacool st30 240 radiators, fans running at full speed
> Firestrike Score at 1225/1750: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5841701 no artifacts. (my max with the improved 290 timings is 1240/1750 and 15 036 gpu score, small artifacting) This bios with the stock 290 timings could probably get to the same, but i went for a no artifacts run and obviously it scores worse because of the timings, but still way over 14k. I feel like i have less issues with this bios than the 390 bios with the mem mod, probably once again thanks to the timings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I will run some more test on that bios. Will post more info soon.


Need testers?
Looks like a good bios once again too bad i couldn't run the last one.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The 390 bios gives about 5-7c drop on the core and the vrm are about the same.


That is on Water? 5-7C less?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is on Water? 5-7C less?


Yup on water and yes about 5-7 less on the core, but vrm seems to be about the same. (could be wrong i don't care so much about temps now on water as when i was on air)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yup on water and yes about 5-7 less on the core, but vrm seems to be about the same. (could be wrong i don't care so much about temps now on water as when i was on air)


Well in some games i hit high 50s with 2 cards. Could use 5C lower temps.


----------



## TrixX

So just going on what this was initially, is an R9 290 Tri-X OC running 1100MHz Core and 1475MHz VRAM considered a good OC when there's zero addition to Power Limit or additional mV??

Also running an older BIOS than the one Gupsterg posted for a 290 Tri-X OC on pg2 (015.042.000.000.000000 vs Gupsterg's 015.044.000.011.000000).


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> So just going on what this was initially, is an R9 290 Tri-X OC running 1100MHz Core and 1475MHz VRAM considered a good OC when there's zero addition to Power Limit or additional mV??
> 
> Also running an older BIOS than the one Gupsterg posted for a 290 Tri-X OC on pg2 (015.042.000.000.000000 vs Gupsterg's 015.044.000.011.000000).


That's a nice oc without any voltage add. But i think the 290x/290 owners club thread would be more appropriate to post this question.


----------



## sinnedone

So.... is the original xfx r9 390x the only bios that can be modded?

Could you take say the R9 290 Saphire Nitro version and modd that, or it really doesn't matter which Bios you start with?


----------



## frasderp

Thanks gents, got the bios flashed today using atiflash, winflash did not work...

Used the mod bios, all running sweet, and a little cooler! Although on water so wasn't too worried.

So, what's the next step to get the most benefit from these? Start OC'ing i suppose?


----------



## SRV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> So just going on what this was initially, is an R9 290 Tri-X OC running 1100MHz Core and 1475MHz VRAM considered a good OC when there's zero addition to Power Limit or additional mV??


That is fantastic overclock. What is your ASIC quality value? You can checkout that in GPU-Z tool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So.... is the original xfx r9 390x the only bios that can be modded?
> 
> Could you take say the R9 290 Saphire Nitro version and modd that, or it really doesn't matter which Bios you start with?


I think it is irrelevant which R9 390 bios is used provided that it is from reference PCB card. Saphire R9 390 Nitro has custom PCB and thus would not be compatible to reference cards which are majority of R9 290/290X cards.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ELPIDA/HYNIX_MOD_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + voltages modification
> 
> ELPIDA/HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 ==> memory timing modification + stock voltages
> 
> The "NO MOD" folder contains 390 BIOS without memory timing modification. The _MOD & _STOCK same with the above, regarding voltages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> (the voltage table doesn't change voltages in hawaii bios reader)


Link:- info on voltage table

The other info I have is you can regard those values as a table of stock voltages. Group voltages together as sets of 3, first is low leakage asic (ie low asic quality) , second is mid leakage (there is more to this but this is what I'll just call it) and last one is high leakage (again more to it).

So far editing those values does not seem to have any effect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> So just going on what this was initially, is an R9 290 Tri-X OC running 1100MHz Core and 1475MHz VRAM considered a good OC when there's zero addition to Power Limit or additional mV??
> 
> Also running an older BIOS than the one Gupsterg posted for a 290 Tri-X OC on pg2 (015.042.000.000.000000 vs Gupsterg's 015.044.000.011.000000).


I'd be happy with that for no increase over stock voltages, does your bios 015.042.000.000.000000 show a GPU core voltage offset of 0mv in MSI AB?

Bios 015.044.000.011.000000 has a +25mv offset , I did not place in that rom but it is like that from Sapphire Support.


----------



## TrixX

ASIC Quality is 71.9%

AB says it's 0mv though AB seems to have fubar'd and won't return to it's stock settings at the moment XD

It does run a bit warm at idle due to the OC via AB, but it never gets above 75°C under stress.

Going to see if I can unlock the other four CU's as any extra performance is helpful.


----------



## SRV

The is similar ASIC quality to mine card (mine is 70%), but I cannot go further than 1050/1350. 1400MHz for memory without Vcore raise means instant black screen. Both you and I have Hynix memory ans similar ASIC quality but nevertheless their overclock ability is very different.

What Vcore value does GPU-Z report in idle? For me it is 0.984V.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> AB says it's 0mv though AB seems to have fubar'd and won't return to it's stock settings at the moment XD


I'd uninstall MSI AB saying no to keeping settings or delete the file which it records defaults/settings for a card to force re-detection.

I would also do the above after flashing a new rom, if a new rom has a varying gpu core voltage offset programmed in it or it has none and one out of voltage control chip is used then MSI AB can show anomalies.


----------



## katemis

hi
i just flashed the bios to my 290x lightning..what drivers should i put?
the 3xx series or it doesn't matter?<

error 404

msi after burner has locked voltage..should i reinstall this too? (the v of msi ab is 4.1.1.7625)
msi AB after reinstall didn't unlock the voltage

update:
this bios is not working with my lightning...i put the mod bios for lightning
after a while it goes black screen and return,then the card is working 100% core and load (the memory stays at normal 150mhz)


----------



## SRV

It does not matter since they are the same drivers for R9 200 and 300 series. Only at 300 series launch there were different (better) drivers to make the gap look bigger.


----------



## Harry604

anyone figure out when flashing a 290x lightning with the lightning bios why voltage cant be added


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is it hard to edit the fan % scale? I need to get mine to have a range from 0-100% instead of default start at 25%

If someone can do it easily, I am using the 390X mem mod bios (working great) the cards are now watercooled, but I'm using the PWM signal to control radiator fans, they can be quieter than this









If it's not to hard to adjust myself then that would be cool, I may ultimately want them to start at 10% for long term, but ability to turn fans completely off would be nice for testing for a while at least.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd uninstall MSI AB saying no to keeping settings or delete the file which it records defaults/settings for a card to force re-detection.
> 
> I would also do the above after flashing a new rom, if a new rom has a varying gpu core voltage offset programmed in it or it has none and one out of voltage control chip is used then MSI AB can show anomalies.


Re-installed AB and got voltage monitoring active. Runs at 1219mV when idle which actually drops when under stress a bit to around 1180mV when GPU load is ~90-100%.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Re-installed AB and got voltage monitoring active. Runs at 1219mV when idle which actually drops when under stress a bit to around 1180mV when GPU load is ~90-100%.


VDDC of 1219mV @ idle is way to high, is it the same in GPU-Z?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it hard to edit the fan % scale? I need to get mine to have a range from 0-100% instead of default start at 25%


Fan editing is easy enough, setting 0% as minimum doesn't work as either rom or driver has a restriction on minimum fan speed as 20%.

There are 390 / X which do stop fans on low loads, perhaps it is due to driver? I've asked in a few threads where people flash 390 / X roms to 290/ X if they notice their fans stop at low loads and no one gives any info.

My Vapor-X 290X will stop 2 outer fans on low load but this is a hardware feature AFAIK.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to drop in quick and let you all know that I have done a slight overhaul to the OP and it now includes a lot more relevant / updated information. Please head on over and have a quick read before you continue posting! It will most likely answer a lot of your questions. If not then... Post away!

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Krahll

Did someone already got a bios for Sapphire 290 Tri-X new edition working?, or would it be better to get a 390 Nitro and mod from that?

I've tested the bioses at the OP pack (290 Tri-X new edition, Samsung ram), and the only one that lets me boot into windows is the 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7 but wont let me install drivers, either got black screen or install ends and after reboot it tells me "no amd gpu detected" or "driver not installed" so I think for this custom pcb at least they are not working.

If someone have a different experience it would be nice to read about that.

Regards.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VDDC of 1219mV @ idle is way to high, is it the same in GPU-Z?


Yes, it's the same in GPU-Z. I set it back to stock and it's running at 984mV idle.

Seeing as I'm not altering the Power Limit at all I don't get why the voltage is spiking so high.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it hard to edit the fan % scale? I need to get mine to have a range from 0-100% instead of default start at 25%
> 
> 
> 
> Fan editing is easy enough, setting 0% as minimum doesn't work as either rom or driver has a restriction on minimum fan speed as 20%.
> 
> There are 390 / X which do stop fans on low loads, perhaps it is due to driver? I've asked in a few threads where people flash 390 / X roms to 290/ X if they notice their fans stop at low loads and no one gives any info.
> 
> My Vapor-X 290X will stop 2 outer fans on low load but this is a hardware feature AFAIK.
Click to expand...

Ah I see, 20% may be an alright minimum. Hmm, I'll have to think on it, to see if it is even worth reflashing with only a 5% drop. If it's Driver limited and not ROM limited, couldn't I gain full control with MSI Afterburner? That overrides the GPU drivers doesn't it?

Thanks for info


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> Did someone already got a bios for Sapphire 290 Tri-X new edition working?, or would it be better to get a 390 Nitro and mod from that?


I have 390X Tri X Nitro rom, I can change device id to 390 or 290 and you could try it if you wanted? the roms in post 1 are XFX 390X with device id edits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Yes, it's the same in GPU-Z. I set it back to stock and it's running at 984mV idle.
> 
> Seeing as I'm not altering the Power Limit at all I don't get why the voltage is spiking so high.


Hmm strange, for example if you set say +25mv in MSI AB @ idle you should see about 0.99x IMO not 1.2xx , regardless of power limit settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah I see, 20% may be an alright minimum. Hmm, I'll have to think on it, to see if it is even worth reflashing with only a 5% drop. If it's Driver limited and not ROM limited, couldn't I gain full control with MSI Afterburner? That overrides the GPU drivers doesn't it?
> 
> Thanks for info


No worries on info, try it and see.

For me when testing via MSI AB on Sapphire Tri X 290 , Vapor-X 290X and Asus DCUII 290X fans would not go below 20%, stock factory roms on each card.

Wish I'd kept the Sapphire Tri X 290 as it was ref PCB for more tests like 390 roms but sadly sold it to get the Vapor-X 290X.


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have 390X Tri X Nitro rom, I can change device id to 390 or 290 and you could try it if you wanted? the roms in post 1 are XFX 390X with device id edits.


That would be awesome!!!, I volunteer to test it and post if actually works.


----------



## RCornell

*Insan1tyOne*
Please, if you is not difficult, to add in the BIOS *voltage tables*, from MOD voltage tables R9 290 Stable Version 1.7, and *memory timings*, from Optimized memory timings for SKHynix 2Gb AFR and Elpida / Micron 2Gb BBBG from the BIOS images of The Stilt.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmm strange, for example if you set say +25mv in MSI AB @ idle you should see about 0.99x IMO not 1.2xx , regardless of power limit settings.
> No worries on info, try it and see.


I can't have OC with powerplay active in AB it just has a hissy fit and crashes the computer. I also don't have voltage change active. When I do an OC with Power Limit set to 0% it automatically increases the voltage to 1219mV at idle as it permanently runs the card at max clockspeed and memory speed (hence my need to edit the bios). When the card goes to full clocks at stock settings it hits 1156mV most of the time with a Max of 1219mV which is usually at half core clock during 3D transitions (between maps etc...).

I wonder if that Tri-X bios that's newer than mine will work ok and whether I can fully unlock all cores...


----------



## fyzzz

There is so much potential in this 390 bios, but the blackscreens are getting on my nerves. One moment it can be fine and suddenly blackscreen! I thought it helped to mod in the 290 voltage table, but it just want to blackscreen at 1200+ mhz. It is so sad because this bios performs crazy good, i mean 15k gpu score at 1245/1750 and i know my card can reach higher, but this bios just gives me the blackscreen.


----------



## katemis

i believe the memory timings make the big difference in the bios of the 390-390x
i had 14800 gpu score with my 290x lightning at 1280-1640 and now 290 with this bios can hit 15k??..omg
i'm waiting for a good bios to see the real power of lightning









something i forgot..
with the 390x bios the memory at gpuz are showing as hynix..this is normal right?the mem are samsung originally


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katemis*
> 
> i believe the memory timings make the big difference in the bios of the 390-390x
> i had 14800 gpu score with my 290x lightning at 1280-1640 and now 290 with this bios can hit 15k??..omg
> i'm waiting for a good bios to see the real power of lightning


Here's proof:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5780378. A 290x could probably come a bit more over 15k, especially the lightining. But i feel like this bios needs more refinement, if possible. My max on 390 bios is 1245/1750 and on a normal 290 bios it can do around 1270/1750. (i have pushed it to 1300 but it was a bit too unstable)


----------



## katemis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Here's proof:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5780378. A 290x could probably come a bit more over 15k, especially the lightining. But i feel like this bios needs more refinement, if possible. My max on 390 bios is 1245/1750 and on a normal 290 bios it can do around 1270/1750. (i have pushed it to 1300 but it was a bit too unstable)


thanks for the info..i thought the 390 bios help the mem to go higher,but now i see you could hit 1750 with the original.
great score


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katemis*
> 
> thanks for the info..i thought the 390 bios help the mem to go higher,but now i see you could hit 1750 with the original.
> great score


It just stops at 1750, i can go higher than that on the 390 bios around 1770 i think, but the score goes down.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> There is so much potential in this 390 bios, but the blackscreens are getting on my nerves. One moment it can be fine and suddenly blackscreen! I thought it helped to mod in the 290 voltage table, but it just want to blackscreen at 1200+ mhz. It is so sad because this bios performs crazy good, i mean 15k gpu score at 1245/1750 and i know my card can reach higher, but this bios just gives me the blackscreen.


same here.

Broke 15K at 1233/1620 150mv without any effort. Some artifacts and no black screens. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5662841 Great potential for gaming, i thought!

not quite.

I realized I can benchmark at 1080P (my screen resolution) @ 1200/1600 137mv without artifacts or blackscreens.
But then I realized my card blackscreens *instantly* if I try to game at 3k or 4k resolution with these clocks.

So, I decreased my memory clocks until it stopped blackscreening at 4K, but it never stopped blackscreening.
So, I decreased my GPU clocks until it stopped blackscreening at 4K, but it kept blackscreening.
That's when I realized my card will blackscreen at 4K if I use more than ~110mv on the core. Bummer.

So, I fixed the vcore at 100mv and reached 1200mhz on the GPU Stable at 4K
Next, I tried to overclock the memory but I found I could only reach 1350mhz stable at 4K.

No blackscreens.

For added stability, I game at 1190/1345. No Issues the entire weekend.


----------



## Harry604

What bios are you guys using for 290x Lightning

I tried a bunch but I can't add voltage with afterburner it's shaded grey


----------



## katemis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> What bios are you guys using for 290x Lightning
> 
> I tried a bunch but I can't add voltage with afterburner it's shaded grey


not working for me also


----------



## allindaze

Do I need anything special to flash a 390X bios on my relatively new (locked) XFX R9 290 DD?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah I see, 20% may be an alright minimum. Hmm, I'll have to think on it, to see if it is even worth reflashing with only a 5% drop. If it's Driver limited and not ROM limited, couldn't I gain full control with MSI Afterburner? That overrides the GPU drivers doesn't it?
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> 
> 
> No worries on info, try it and see.
> 
> For me when testing via MSI AB on Sapphire Tri X 290 , Vapor-X 290X and Asus DCUII 290X fans would not go below 20%, stock factory roms on each card.
> 
> Wish I'd kept the Sapphire Tri X 290 as it was ref PCB for more tests like 390 roms but sadly sold it to get the Vapor-X 290X.
Click to expand...

You know what, I just discovered that you can actually control 0-100% with Afterburner!! You have to use the custom fan curve, you can set it however you like. I have full control, just stopped my fans and adjusted them below 25% no problem























It's very strange you can't adjust them manually via the slider, that has 25% minimum, but just set them to Auto and create your own fan curve and off you go! Super excited, I can make this totally silent now I bet.


----------



## Geoclock

Should i have more success to reflash XFX r9 290x 8GB version to 390x BiOS ?
Will it reduce heat and perform better than regular 290x ?


----------



## fyzzz

Decided to give this bios another go, now when i have solved psu problems. I decided to stick max 100mv and see where i could get to. I got to1180/1570 (memory could probably go higher) and at this frequency it even outperforms my 1240/1650 clock on normal 290 bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Which BIOS ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which BIOS ?


The one with the stilt timings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The one with the stilt timings.


Thanks mate. Gotta try it again with the new driver.


----------



## fyzzz

Hit 14,7k on a stock sapphire 290 bios at 1270/1780 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883857. 300 points from the 390 bios at 1245/1750, it would be fun to hit the same on the 390 bios. I hope there's still room for improvment, but until then i think i will stick to 290 bios.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hit 14,7k on a stock sapphire 290 bios at 1270/1780 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883857. 300 points from the 390 bios at 1245/1750, it would be fun to hit the same on the 390 bios. I hope there's still room for improvment, but until then i think i will stick to 290 bios.


That's impressive memory clocks.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's impressive memory clocks.


I want to hit 1800 mhz







. I can run with 1800 and pass the first test and can run a bit of the second test until it blackscreens, maybe with a little more voltage?. Fun thing at 1780 the bandwidth goes up to 455,7 gb/s, pretty close to fury's 512 gb/s...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I want to hit 1800 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can run with 1800 and pass the first test and can run a bit of the second test until it blackscreens, maybe with a little more voltage?. Fun thing at 1780 the bandwidth goes up to 455,7 gb/s, pretty close to fury's 512 gb/s...


Well try 1750 and see if you get better score. for 290/290X the only clocks you should run are:

1250
1375
1500
1625
1750
1875


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well try 1750 and see if you get better score. for 290/290X the only clocks you should run are:
> 
> 1250
> 1375
> 1500
> 1625
> 1750
> 1875


I have been benchmarking at 1750 before and haven't bother with higher than that before. But today when i tried 1780 again the score seems so high, so i don't think the score would go up at 1750, i have to test more with this theory. UPDATE:Got 70 score less actually at 1750.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well try 1750 and see if you get better score. for 290/290X the only clocks you should run are:
> 
> 1250
> 1375
> 1500
> 1625
> 1750
> 1875


Why those specific memory clocks?

My stock saphire tri-x come at 1300 memory stock.


----------



## OneB1t

because on this clocks there is change in timings


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Why those specific memory clocks?
> 
> My stock saphire tri-x come at 1300 memory stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> because on this clocks there is change in timings


Yeah exactly that. Your 1300MHz OC might be slower then 1250MHz. You could try and see.


----------



## SRV

I tried testing that. In games 1300MHz is still faster than 1250MHz, but I remember in mining it wasn't the case. 1250MHz was noticeably faster than 1300.


----------



## OneB1t

its also bios dependant








as some bios have 1000-1500 with linear increase and some have drop on 1251


----------



## TrixX

Well after messing with the 290 Tri-X BIOS from Gupsterg, my card's memory has had a bit of a **** fit. Not liking any OC above 1400 at the moment









My older bios doesn't have the +25mV built in either, however I can get higher OC without that and not voltage modding at all or Power Limit adjustment.

Tried a full unlock of the cores, but looks like the HW lock is pretty solid too









SO now back at 1100/1375 instead of the 1100/1475 I was running before XD


----------



## Eliovp

Hello,

Can someone share a Sapphire Tri-x 390X 8G bios?
I have 2 Sapphire Tri-x 290X 8G cards, so that would come in handy









Thank you in advance!

Greetings


----------



## adamdbz

I have a Sapphire 290 reference with Hynix mem.

How much performance will I gain from Flashing?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I have a Sapphire 290 reference with Hynix mem.
> 
> How much performance will I gain from Flashing?


In the OP there are some comparison benchmarks, but overall I think synthetic benchmarks showed 1-3% gains or so.


----------



## adamdbz

So do you recommend it?
I mean are there any drawbacks? or I just get more performance for free with no ill effect?


----------



## PRSCU24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> So do you recommend it?
> I mean are there any drawbacks? or I just get more performance for free with no ill effect?


There can be "ill effects". For instance, the driver would always crash on my reference R9 290X with the 390X bioses. Guess it had to do with the voltages being too low. Didn't try to edit them. Anyway, you got two bioses on your card in case something goes wrong. Just flip the switch and reflash.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> So do you recommend it?
> I mean are there any drawbacks? or I just get more performance for free with no ill effect?


So far it seems like overclocks with the 390 BIOS are somewhat gimped compared to stock 290/x BIOS. One of my cards that I could get 1180-1190 core clock on Air is now only stable at 1170 core under water. I'm pretty sure the card would go over 1200 underwater (previous owner even had it over 1200 at some point).

fyzzz seems to have the same issues on his card. If you read back the last 5-10 pages in this thread I think it has the most information about it, benchmarks and tests etc.

BTW, @fyzzz it seems like you tested these BIOS the most, which one is giving best actual performance for you? I tried reading through your responses here, it seems like currently you are running a custom 390 BIOS with 290 timings/voltage and overall this is the best performing?

It's a lot of work to do all these tests, it is very much appreciated by the enthusiasts here









I'm a bit sad about my max OC's at least one of my cards I knew could make it over 1200 core but now it seems to be stable at only about 1170 core. So far I've only used +100mv and will see if any additional voltage helps either card. If a lower overclock produces better performance though, I'd take it


----------



## adamdbz

Can i kill my card? or is it worst case re-flash the stock bios?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> Can i kill my card? or is it worst case re-flash the stock bios?


It would be hard to kill these cards, they have the dual BIOS switch. If your flash failed completely you can switch to the backup BIOS and reflash again. Just pay attention to the instructions well and choose the right BIOS.

Also it depends what card you have, all/most of these new modified BIOS are intended for reference designed cards and certain VRAM types (hynix/elpida/samsung) so you have to flash according to which VRAM type you have as well.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> So do you recommend it?
> I mean are there any drawbacks? or I just get more performance for free with no ill effect?


The modified BIOS, specifically 290_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 & 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7, works great for me. So far I have not experiencing any problem or crash or BSOD or black screen with this BIOSes. The slightly performance boost only noticeable in benching but that's enough for me to use for gaming.

Ill effect? So far I didn't experiencing anything bad but there's always risk when using modded BIOS & what happen to your card is your responsibility. So keep this is mind. Theoretically, the modded BIOS doesn't unlock anything, like unlocking shaders or unlocking disabled cores, so it shouldn't have any ill effect to your card.


----------



## Captaincaveman

This might help a few people:

I've update the bios for all 4 GPUs using the guide in the OP (to the 290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom)
I encountered some stability issues and decided to give the STOCK variant a try.
When I tried to boot using the USB I got a blank screen.
I then tried using atiwinflash and the PC froze.
Next I tried using atiwinflash from command prompt running as administrator and using the exact same command mentioned in the OP except changing atiflash.exe to atiwinflash.exe and it worked just fine








I know about the bios switch, but it's hidden beneath the waterblock/waterblock bridge and I cannot reach it.


----------



## SRV

I am pretty happy with 390 bios but I still need to overclock with software tool. Which causes blackscreens when waking up from sleep.

It's all about memory on these cards, 90% of problems are due to memory voltage. Even some stock cards had too low Vcore (which is what memory voltage relies on).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You know what, I just discovered that you can actually control 0-100% with Afterburner!! You have to use the custom fan curve, you can set it however you like. I have full control, just stopped my fans and adjusted them below 25% no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very strange you can't adjust them manually via the slider, that has 25% minimum, but just set them to Auto and create your own fan curve and off you go! Super excited, I can make this totally silent now I bet.


I tried that way on my cards (when had others) they had stock rom and even under custom profile not work, which rom are you using? cheers for info







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> Did someone already got a bios for Sapphire 290 Tri-X new edition working?, or would it be better to get a 390 Nitro and mod from that?
> 
> I've tested the bioses at the OP pack (290 Tri-X new edition, Samsung ram), and the only one that lets me boot into windows is the 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7 but wont let me install drivers, either got black screen or install ends and after reboot it tells me "no amd gpu detected" or "driver not installed" so I think for this custom pcb at least they are not working.


The 390X Nitro rom does not have Samsung ram support







. I will attach copy of rom which have no modding other than one is edited to 4GB ram.

390XTriX.zip 198k .zip file


If you PM your stock rom Krahll I will edit VRAM table of 390X Tri X rom to support Samsung ram plus edit device id, then you can test if you like?


----------



## Krahll

Just tested the Nitro bios and the system doesn't even post









Not sure if that could be related to the ram, I can do 1115 core and 1400 mem at +0 mv (stock for this card in trixx is +13 mv) and 1150 core 1550 mem at +75 mv fully stable (the card probably could do better in terms of mv used, but I've been busy to deep testing the card), so probably I'm going to need more V for the bios to work.

Regards.


----------



## cyraxus

Hi guys.. İs there any instructions for change to gpu name? i want to change my 290x gpu name to 390x. is it possible?

Thanks..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> Just tested the Nitro bios and the system doesn't even post


Only has Hynix AJR support (H5GC4H24AJR) .

Your factory rom shows Samsung K4G20325FS , IIRC 290Xs with Samsung ram usually have K4G20325FD.

Your stock rom also has Elpida EDW2032BBBG support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> I've tested the bioses at the OP pack (290 Tri-X new edition, Samsung ram), and the only one that lets me boot into windows is the 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7 but wont let me install drivers, either got black screen or install ends and after reboot it tells me "no amd gpu detected" or "driver not installed" so I think for this custom pcb at least they are not working.


Besides the custom PCB I think now looking at your rom it may also be due to the differing Samsung IC from usual 290X with Samsung.


----------



## manuhr

Hello, I need help, well first english is not my languange, sorry for my mistakes

I have msi r9 290 gaming 4 with Hynix memory and this bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155514/msi-r9290-4096-140218.html

First use DDU, reboot and flash gpu, reboot, windows start correctly but when I try install drivers take black screens.

I tried differents bios of hynix memory and the same result.
Can you help me?

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You know what, I just discovered that you can actually control 0-100% with Afterburner!! You have to use the custom fan curve, you can set it however you like. I have full control, just stopped my fans and adjusted them below 25% no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very strange you can't adjust them manually via the slider, that has 25% minimum, but just set them to Auto and create your own fan curve and off you go! Super excited, I can make this totally silent now I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that way on my cards (when had others) they had stock rom and even under custom profile not work, which rom are you using? cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I am using this one: R9_390X_Stable_v1.5MEM_HYNIX

It is the Hynix MEM Mod version for r9 290. Using MSI AB 4.1.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuhr*
> 
> Hello, I need help, well first english is not my languange, sorry for my mistakes
> 
> I have msi r9 290 gaming 4 with Hynix memory and this bios
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155514/msi-r9290-4096-140218.html
> 
> First use DDU, reboot and flash gpu, reboot, windows start correctly but when I try install drivers take black screens.
> 
> I tried differents bios of hynix memory and the same result.
> Can you help me?
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


I think the r9 290 MSI Gaming cards use a non-reference designed layout, so these altered BIOS may not work for you.


----------



## manuhr

Hi!

could my bios be modified?

my bios: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ons70assjz6mm2c/hynix_uefi.rom?dl=0

-without drivers
original uefi:


-with drivers
original uefi


-without drivers
290_hynix_mod_v1.7:


----------



## JooTheNoo

Is VDDCI moded? After flash GPU-Z show 1.031V (should 1.000V). 1.7 elpida stock on DirectCU II. Do you have also VDDCI a little higher after flash?


----------



## SRV

Same for me, VDDCI is 1.031V. I made mistake and had Vcore voltage offset in MSI Afterburner before I modified bios, it now shows me as 1.023V for Vcore. I am not sure it that reading is bugged or Vcore is really higher now. I didn't touch any voltage setting in modded bios. I used R9 390 bios with only different memory timings, with default voltages for R9 290.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JooTheNoo*
> 
> Is VDDCI moded? After flash GPU-Z show 1.031V (should 1.000V). 1.7 elpida stock on DirectCU II. Do you have also VDDCI a little higher after flash?


I think the 1.031 is default for the 390 bios. The vddci is not changed in this bios it is default what the 390 bios has.


----------



## pcrevolution

Not too sure what seems to be the issue: -

I have a Reference 290X using Elpida VRAMs and I used the respective BIOS (mem modded one) but I wasn't able to break 1050Mhz on the core @ +100mV. Memory clocks were untouched at 1250Mhz.

On the contrary, the stock BIOS coupled with MSI AB V4.0.0 voltage tweak to 150mV yielded 1200Mhz on the core.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcrevolution*
> 
> Not too sure what seems to be the issue: -
> 
> I have a Reference 290X using Elpida VRAMs and I used the respective BIOS (mem modded one) but I wasn't able to break 1050Mhz on the core @ +100mV. Memory clocks were untouched at 1250Mhz.
> 
> On the contrary, the stock BIOS coupled with MSI AB V4.0.0 voltage tweak to 150mV yielded 1200Mhz on the core.


Lots of members here reporting a little lower clocks with the new bios. But if you run some benchmarks it seems the new bios provides more performance clock for clock


----------



## cyraxus

i flashed r9 290x elipida moded bios . i am using without problem with 1075 mhz gpu without voltage . My 3d mark gpu score goes 12k to 13k.But vrm temps up to aprox 6 degree..is that safe 80 degree vrm temps?
And i want to ask how can i change gpu id 290x to 390x..

Thanks..


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyraxus*
> 
> i flashed r9 290x elipida moded bios . i am using without problem with 1075 mhz gpu without voltage . My 3d mark gpu score goes 12k to 13k.But vrm temps up to aprox 6 degree..is that safe 80 degree vrm temps?
> And i want to ask how can i change gpu id 290x to 390x..
> 
> Thanks..


80c is perfectly fine, tho on the hotter side. Sounds strange too. For me the vrm stayed about the same and the core went down a little. I think the id is the same between the 390x and 290x, a quick google search could verify that.I don't think there is a way to trick a 290x thinking it's a 390x and there's no point in it either.


----------



## manuhr

hi,could someone help me? could someone modify my bios?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-stock-and-modded-voltage-tables/530#post_24383065

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-stock-and-modded-voltage-tables/530#post_24384197

thank you so much


----------



## cyraxus

Well i tested 1 days full(with moded and standart 290x voltages) and i got sometimes black screen(Playing games sometimes 30 minutes sometimes 60 minutes later) and computer cant respond even i reset.After unplug power connection and plug again. computer is booting.. what cause of this problem?Voltage regulators?and any solutions?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyraxus*
> 
> Well i tested 1 days full(with moded and standart 290x voltages) and i got sometimes black screen(Playing games sometimes 30 minutes sometimes 60 minutes later) and computer cant respond even i reset.After unplug power connection and plug again. computer is booting.. what cause of this problem?Voltage regulators?and any solutions?


When it happened to me, it happened because of the voltage is too low. Adding voltage solve the problem though. I don't know about yours because mine 100% fine with stock voltage ROM.


----------



## cyraxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When it happened to me, it happened because of the voltage is too low. Adding voltage solve the problem though. I don't know about yours because mine 100% fine with stock voltage ROM.


i compered with HBR stock bios and moded 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 voltage tables and looks same..Maybe memory voltages caused this or vrm unstable i dont know..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyraxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When it happened to me, it happened because of the voltage is too low. Adding voltage solve the problem though. I don't know about yours because mine 100% fine with stock voltage ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> i compered with HBR stock bios and moded 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 voltage tables and looks same..Maybe memory voltages caused this or vrm unstable i dont know..
Click to expand...

The modded memory timings maybe causing the issue you're having.


----------



## fyzzz

There is so much confusing going around about the voltage table in hawaii bios reader and i can't stress this enough it doesn't change anything, there's plenty of information out there about this. There is however a voltage table inside the bios itself that you can mod with a hex editor, that changes voltages. Sorry if I am being repetitive, but there is so much confusion over this.


----------



## kizwan

I'm actually referring to your 390test ROM that I tested myself. It does lower the voltage than the stock ROM which causing the black screen. Adding voltage did solved the issue for me.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pcrevolution*
> 
> Not too sure what seems to be the issue: -
> 
> I have a Reference 290X using Elpida VRAMs and I used the respective BIOS (mem modded one) but I wasn't able to break 1050Mhz on the core @ +100mV. Memory clocks were untouched at 1250Mhz.
> 
> On the contrary, the stock BIOS coupled with MSI AB V4.0.0 voltage tweak to 150mV yielded 1200Mhz on the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of members here reporting a little lower clocks with the new bios. But if you run some benchmarks it seems the new bios provides more performance clock for clock
Click to expand...

This modification is overclocking your memory in a way by tightening the timings. Your core clock to memory clock ratio is no longer the same. I'm sure you are already aware but on a stock card as you overclock the clock you must overclock the ram at a somewhat constant ratio that YOUR card likes different cards will have different ratios. This ratio is so important that say for example that a card could be unstable at 1050/1350 but stable at 1120/1374... make no sense at first until you read about this ratio theory. Well that ratio is BLOWN out the water by changing your timings... just like with your main system memory as you increase the speed of the memory you must loosen the timings.

I would venture to say that anyone who had an excellent core and memory clock figured out (one that was in the upper 90th percentile) probably won't see an increase in performance between these bioses but thats just a guess without looking into the data. Again though I'm saying people who really did the work or got lucky to nail their settings. I for one am someone who hasn't nailed their settings.
]
Anyways just trying to explain that in your case and the case of other people it is NO surprise that tighter timings = better performance per mhz.


----------



## thebaltar

Can i use 1.7 bios Hynix on my Gigabyte 290x windforce?


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Gentlemen, i have a Vapor-X 290x 8GB card. I WANT to help. What can i do?

Also is the consensus for Vapor cards ; to wait it out till a 390x Vapor-x is released?


----------



## JooTheNoo

As I understood only mod verssion mod timings, nomod verssion has stock timings and a little performance boost


----------



## SRV

No, MOD version has modded voltages. Both MOD and NOMOD versions have modded memory timings and thus give slight performance increase.


----------



## semencmoz

successfully flashed my sapphire r9 290 vapor x oc with hynix modded rom from OP post.
did no benchmarks, my flash wos on purpose to fix my bf4 issue.
default rom:

modded rom

modded rom with slight oc


----------



## SRV

Well, I'd advise against that, because Vapor-X cards have custom PCB. It could destroy your card since VRMs are completely different.


----------



## Archea47

Dear Mister Fyzzz, think we can get the latest version of your awesome bios?







Been seeing the benchmarks ... !


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Dear Mister Fyzzz, think we can get the latest version of your awesome bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been seeing the benchmarks ... !


Well maybe. First the bios i made are very customized to fit just my card and I bet many cards can't handle it, but surely some can. Second my main computer will be down for a couple of weeks, so I can't upload the bios anyways. But I have to consider it when I get things running again.


----------



## nX3NTY

The BIOS worked great on my card, it gets higher scores than my pre-overclocked original BIOS (vs stock 290X speeds of this BIOS) but somehow it really dislike I overclocked the memory even slightly. But overclocking memory gives little gain anyway so it's not a big loss. I get lower temps too, well maybe that's because I change the fan profile


----------



## cyraxus

Finally stable for me with this voltages and clockes


----------



## Jackalito

Guys, no matter what ROM I choose to flash my Sapphire TRIX 290X, as soon as I try to launch a Cryengine 3 powered application, both a game like Crysis 3 or a tech demo, the driver (Catalyst 15.8 Beta) is stopped and restarted with the application crashing. Any workaround to this? Is there anyone else experiencing the same issue?

Thanks in advance!
Cheers!


----------



## Ashraaf

Just now created an account to thanks op for this awesome bios, working great on my r9 290 tri-x oc. Can i request a bios with 'powerplay' disabled?, the reason is because on desktop with nothing running, my gpu will turn off my pc and reboot with 'no signal' if i leave it for a while. Adding +50mv core voltage didn't work, even on stock sapphire bios which +25mv core voltage didn't help, and i suspect my card can't handle 2d and 3d clock/voltage switch(powerplay).
Thank you.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> Just now created an account to thanks op for this awesome bios, working great on my r9 290 tri-x oc. Can i request a bios with 'powerplay' disabled?, the reason is because on desktop with nothing running, my gpu will turn off my pc and reboot with 'no signal' if i leave it for a while. Adding +50mv core voltage didn't work, even on stock sapphire bios which +25mv core voltage didn't help, and i suspect my card can't handle 2d and 3d clock/voltage switch(powerplay).
> Thank you.


So you want it running full speed? That's a quick and easy fix. Can help.


----------



## Ashraaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> So you want it running full speed? That's a quick and easy fix. Can help.


You can make it?!, nice!!, i rather pay extra electric bill than have my pc dying on me whenever left alone, so no need to make 2d profile in ccc or use afterburner right?, just flash it and 24/7 full speed?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> You can make it?!, nice!!, i rather pay extra electric bill than have my pc dying on me whenever left alone, so no need to make 2d profile in ccc or use afterburner right?, just flash it and 24/7 full speed?


Yup can make it run full speed, but which bios do you want it apply to?


----------



## Ashraaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yup can make it run full speed, but which bios do you want it apply to?


290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7 , and i did try flashing 390x on my 290 tri-x oc and it can boot, even got higher score on metro benchmark, the only downside is it temp higher 2-3 degree on idle, (38/39 on 390 bios, 40/41 on 390x), will it damage my card if i use 390x bios on my 290?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7 , and i did try flashing 390x on my 290 tri-x oc and it can boot, even got higher score on metro benchmark, the only downside is it temp higher 2-3 degree on idle, (38/39 on 390 bios, 40/41 on 390x), will it damage my card if i use 390x bios on my 290?


no probably not. so you have the new trix? I made one for 290x and one for 290, these should run at full speed.

390biosfullspeed.zip 198k .zip file


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> no probably not. so you have the new trix? I made one for 290x and one for 290, these should run at full speed.
> 
> 390biosfullspeed.zip 198k .zip file


Fyzzz, do you know a good thread to read on doing all this? I have a reference 290 and a reference pcb tri-x and they're not really feeling the 390x bios'. I'd like to have the 390 bios with my stock voltages and memory timings to hopefully have better compatibility.


----------



## Ashraaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> no probably not. so you have the new trix? I made one for 290x and one for 290, these should run at full speed.
> 
> 390biosfullspeed.zip 198k .zip file


its the old one on gpu-z it said revision 0, anyway, thank you for the bios, i will flash it and give a feedback later.


----------



## Ashraaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> no probably not. so you have the new trix? I made one for 290x and one for 290, these should run at full speed.
> 
> 390biosfullspeed.zip 198k .zip file


It said samsung on the bios name, no issue with my hynix card?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Fyzzz, do you know a good thread to read on doing all this? I have a reference 290 and a reference pcb tri-x and they're not really feeling the 390x bios'. I'd like to have the 390 bios with my stock voltages and memory timings to hopefully have better compatibility.


You can read this http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/300_50#post_24422274. I myself have made many versions of the 390 bios, including stock 290 timings and voltagetable etc. I love tinkering with bioses, but unfortunatley my 290 rig is down at the moment, because i am waiting for some parts.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> It said samsung on the bios name, no issue with my hynix card?


Wait so you have a hynix card? Why did you try the samsung variant then? There is a hynix bios too.


----------



## Ashraaf

Didn't flash it yet, the zip you uploaded only have 2 bios file, both of them are named 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7.rom and 290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7.rom


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> Didn't flash it yet, the zip you uploaded only have 2 bios file, both of them are named 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7.rom and 290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7.rom


But you said to me that you used the samsung one. Do you want a hynix one now instead?


----------



## Ashraaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> But you said to me that you used the samsung one. Do you want a hynix one now instead?


sorry, its my mistake, i did requested samsung chip last night despite knowing my card use hynix chip, don't know what wrong with me, maybe because its already 3.00am here when i requested it, hah., im really sorry.


----------



## ylledjur

Has anyone managed to get any bios version working on MSI 290x Gaming cards? Flashing works fine for me but as soon as the driver is being installed my screen goes black. I know these cards have custom PCB:s (which I guess is why it does not work) but is there any chance of modifying a 390x Gaming bios? I am completely clueless about bios modification myself.


----------



## bolder

Thanks for the great bios. Results fire strike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6132556







vga GIGABYTE GV-R929WF3-4GD


----------



## gijs007

When will we see a 290 bios based on a 390 bios (instead of using the X bios)?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yodazb*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked but I've read through the first 23 pages and frankly my eyes are about to fall out. Has anyone tested this mod in crossfire with a stock 290? I run a configuration that's pretty rare: R9 295x2 tri-fired with a R9 290 that's got an AIO water cooler on it with VRM cooling 'front and back'. The outcomes of testing this mod in crossfire with a stock 290 should give me the same or at least a similar answer for functionality as having someone just try the 290 flashed with a 390 bios running with a 295x2. Also Has anyone used one of the BIOS's with a Gygabyte Windforce 290? I can get you guys the stock BIOS for my windforce 290 if you would like.
> 
> Regards,


What kind of vrm cooling do you have, any pics available?


----------



## Talon720

I used the memory modded ones on my 2 elpidas and Hynix. It seems to work pretty well. Though I do need a slight voltage bump to not blackscreen, but I didn't do a lot of testing played on a beta game with shotty crossfire support. Feels great to get to get a free 390x and get my money's worth from these 290x's. Maybe if I'm ambitious enough I'll figure out how to add just a touch of voltage through bios. I always was hoping for this day to come for these cards


----------



## shicedreck

Any luck so far for Sapphire r9 290x Tri-X New Edition owners?

sapphire_r9_290x_tri_x_new_edition.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## xNinja83x

Strange, 0 performance change for me from stock.


----------



## SRV

For me it is about 4% performance increase.


----------



## xNinja83x

After further testing it has been confirmed that I am a moron. I achieved apprx a 3% performance increase clock for clock.


----------



## fyzzz

Hello again i have a bios i want to share. Got a bios from the 390/390x owner's club, an xfx dd 390 non x bios. I wanted to see if it was different to this 'leaked' bios. It allowed me to get to 1260 mhz without blackscreen instead of 1240 mhz and occasionally blackscreens. The result you may ask? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6192783. Let me know if they work. I may do some more tinkering.
I've made two bioses, one for elpida and one for hynix, they use the stilt's timings. I can do a version with stock 290 timings also if anyone wants it. (my personal bios uses tight stock 290 timings)
Anyways feel free to try them and please comment about your experience with this bios







(if they work







).

New390Bios.zip 198k .zip file


----------



## sinnedone

If you can make one for stock 290 Eplidia I'd like to try it out.

I have one hynix card and one elpidia. The elpidia one does not like memory overclocks at all.


----------



## xNinja83x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well try 1750 and see if you get better score. for 290/290X the only clocks you should run are:
> 
> 1250
> 1375
> 1500
> 1625
> 1750
> 1875


Wow, I did not know this. Using these memory timings I am able to reach a much higher memory clock (And score) without atifacting. Are their any specific core clocks l should try? Also AB limits me to 1235 core and 1625 memory. What are you using to go past 1625? Thanks


----------



## xNinja83x

NVM found Trixx


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> I've tested the bioses at the OP pack (290 Tri-X new edition, Samsung ram), and the only one that lets me boot into windows is the 290_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.7 but wont let me install drivers, either got black screen or install ends and after reboot it tells me "no amd gpu detected" or "driver not installed" so I think for this custom pcb at least they are not working.


Sorry for mega delay







, been busy with things.

I have attached a ZIP of modded Tri-X 390X roms , there are 3 versions in ZIP, read versions.txt, I would try V1 first







.

OCNTri-X390.zip 306k .zip file


These roms have a editable GPU core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo table, offset location in TXT and also view Hawaii Bios editing thread post 1 for info.

I would uninstall CCC / MSI AB / TriXX without saving any settings, run DDU and then flash rom in DOS and reinstall CCC / MSI AB / TriXX.

Beware anyone else downloading this rom it only supports RAM ICs Samsung K4G20325FS & Elpida EDW2032BBBG support.


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry for mega delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been busy with things.


Thanks a lot, going to test it and then I'll tell you if it works.

regards.


----------



## gupsterg

Post here or PM if you run into issues







.

If all good then next stage RAM timings tweak







.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry for mega delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been busy with things.
> 
> I have attached a ZIP of modded Tri-X 390X roms , there are 3 versions in ZIP, read versions.txt, I would try V1 first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> OCNTri-X390.zip 306k .zip file
> 
> 
> These roms have a editable GPU core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo table, offset location in TXT and also view Hawaii Bios editing thread post 1 for info.
> 
> I would uninstall CCC / MSI AB / TriXX without saving any settings, run DDU and then flash rom in DOS and reinstall CCC / MSI AB / TriXX.
> 
> Beware anyone else downloading this rom it only supports RAM ICs Samsung K4G20325FS & Elpida EDW2032BBBG support.


This is not for reference pcb 290's correct?


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm .....

The XFX R9 390X ROM is what is used for what's in post 1 and as an early card its using Ref 290/X PCB.

This ROM from the Sapphire R9 390X Tri-X does have a slight PCB difference from the XFX, but its so small like different positions of some components but same VRM phases, etc I think it could work.

*But* this rom supports a Samsung IC used on New Edition 290 / 290X Tri-X which has same PCB as Sapphire 390/X. This post has more info regarding IC.


Spoiler: XFX PCB









Spoiler: Sapphire PCB


----------



## Krahll

After a little testing day, I can tell you that V3 bios doesn't post, the other 2 work flawlessly.

Same as others users, I can tell 390 bios performance is better at same clock and memory speeds, but not by far (at least compared to my stock bios), temps are lower at same voltage and overclock "limit" is lower. I also can get higher memory frequencies, but sometimes I got blackscreens when idle, so it would be nice if someone can tell me if the idle voltage can be moded, so I can confirm that as the problem.

With stock bios I can do 1110 core 1400 mem with stock voltage (+13 in TRIXX), and can do 1150 core 1500 mem with +100

With 390 bios I can do 1050 core 1375 mem at stock voltage and 1150 core 1625 mem with +190 (all with the Tri-x cooler, not water)

Good thing is I reach max 76C gaming with +190mv so I have "good" temps, but no more voltage room for oc (no matter what I do in afterburner even a little oc gives me full artifacts in both stock and 390 bios, so I 'm not going to use it again for AMD cards, with my 970 works fine)

This is V1 vs Stock bios



This is V2 vs Stock bios



and this is the "max" oc I achieved with V1 (differences between V1 and V2 are not significant)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8885372?

So, at least for now, I can tell the 390 bios is really good if you don't need a high OC and you're on air, because you can use a silent profile. It's also good if you can use more than 200mv to OC, going to check if I can do that on TRIXX to see how much I can get from the card, or is a better way to change the offset value at bios to reach something like +300?.

Regards.


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you for detailed results







.

How about now V1 or V2 with tightened RAM timings? would you like for testing?


----------



## Krahll

Sure gupsterg.

I don't think I'm the only one with the "new edition" 390/x and since I'm not good with the tech stuff, it would be nice helping by testing, because there isn't a lot of info about these tri-x.

By now I'm really interested in getting more voltage to OC, and a higher "idle" voltage to test if that is actually the problem with blackscreens. It make sense, since I haven't any problem while gaming, valley or 3dmark, just when the card is doing "nothing".

Regards.


----------



## gupsterg

Idle voltage in 390/X roms is lower than 290/X roms, that would cause black screens at idle.

I will fix that in next release







, it was my mistake







.

I was taking more care to make sure I got VRAM_Info table from your stock rom modded into 390 rom correctly. If that was not done right rom and would not function







.

After you've tested rom with tighter RAM timings I can look into voltage situation as well for OC'ing.


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Idle voltage in 390/X roms is lower than 290/X roms, that would cause black screens at idle.
> 
> I will fix that in next release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it was my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was taking more care to make sure I got VRAM_Info table from your stock rom modded into 390 rom correctly. If that was not done right rom and would not function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> After you've tested rom with tighter RAM timings I can look into voltage situation as well for OC'ing.


I don't think it's a mistake, with stock bios I also got blackscreens sometimes past 1500 mem, that's why I used a profile with 1600 just for benchmark and not for normal use. I think the values for idle are good enough for up to 1500, but not more than that.

Regards.


----------



## Bensam123

So I have a original Saphire R9-290 (with the stock blower). What are the advantage of upgrading to a newer bios? Is it just a overclock?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> So I have a original Saphire R9-290 (with the stock blower). What are the advantage of upgrading to a newer bios? Is it just a overclock?


i think the difference between the 290 and 390 is 100MHz. if you can oc your gpu 100 or higher, then i suggest you do that instead. Flashing a different bios has risks such as blackscreens.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> same here.
> 
> Broke 15K at 1233/1620 150mv without any effort. Some artifacts and no black screens. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5662841 Great potential for gaming, i thought!
> 
> not quite.
> 
> I realized I can benchmark at 1080P (my screen resolution) @ 1200/1600 137mv without artifacts or blackscreens.
> But then I realized my card blackscreens *instantly* if I try to game at 3k or 4k resolution with these clocks.
> 
> So, I decreased my memory clocks until it stopped blackscreening at 4K, but it never stopped blackscreening.
> So, I decreased my GPU clocks until it stopped blackscreening at 4K, but it kept blackscreening.
> That's when I realized my card will blackscreen at 4K if I use more than ~110mv on the core. Bummer.
> 
> So, I fixed the vcore at 100mv and reached 1200mhz on the GPU Stable at 4K
> Next, I tried to overclock the memory but I found I could only reach 1350mhz stable at 4K.
> 
> No blackscreens.
> 
> For added stability, I game at 1190/1345. No Issues the entire weekend.


Any idea what is causing this ?
Blackscreening depending on voltage + resolution ? hmmmmm

I had the same issue with my old card and I was confused why it was happening. Happened only while running displayport...


----------



## fat4l

ok. I found out a very important thing. The blackscreening is related to powertarget. If its 0% no blackscreening. If I set it to 10% or anything else than 0%, blackscreening appears.
Any ideas ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Any idea what is causing this ?
> Blackscreening depending on voltage + resolution ? hmmmmm
> 
> I had the same issue with my old card and I was confused why it was happening. Happened only while running displayport...


Out of the 3 different cards I owned at one point, black screening at say idle occurs due to not enough GPU voltage for the RAM clock set.

If I lowered RAM clock without touching GPU voltage it solves it.

If I don't adjust RAM clock but up GPU voltage solves it.

Only my experience with the cards I had, may help but don't know as all cards can differ how they react to a change







.


----------



## SRV

For me it is the same. Memory is very sensitive to GPU voltage, even in idle.


----------



## Samzzu77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hello again i have a bios i want to share. Got a bios from the 390/390x owner's club, an xfx dd 390 non x bios. I wanted to see if it was different to this 'leaked' bios. It allowed me to get to 1260 mhz without blackscreen instead of 1240 mhz and occasionally blackscreens. The result you may ask? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6192783. Let me know if they work. I may do some more tinkering.
> I've made two bioses, one for elpida and one for hynix, they use the stilt's timings. I can do a version with stock 290 timings also if anyone wants it. (my personal bios uses tight stock 290 timings)
> Anyways feel free to try them and please comment about your experience with this bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if they work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> New390Bios.zip 198k .zip file


Hey fyz, tried your bios (the elpida one) on my r9 290 reference card, and i´m getting blackscreens and driver crashing constantly now







. I didn´t have these problems with the modded bios insanityone made, and i used to use the memorymod version of his bios. Not sure what´s the problem, but upping the core voltage and power limit seems to help, and it stops the driver from crashing







. Any ideas?

Otherwise the bios seems to be good, and stable when gaming


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samzzu77*
> 
> Hey fyz, tried your bios (the elpida one) on my r9 290 reference card, and i´m getting blackscreens and driver crashing constantly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn´t have these problems with the modded bios insanityone made, and i used to use the memorymod version of his bios. Not sure what´s the problem, but upping the core voltage and power limit seems to help, and it stops the driver from crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any ideas?
> 
> Otherwise the bios seems to be good, and stable when gaming


The aux and core voltage is higher in Insan1tyOne's bios. Increasing the core voltage is easy, if you want to try that.


----------



## cyraxus

Hi all. i have powercolor r9 290x and using 1.7 290x stock with these settings


i want to use always stay my gpu and memory clock at 1075- 1250mhz how can i do that?change gpu1 gpu 2 and gpu 3 clock same as 1075- 1250 mhz and dpm7 voltage 1238 enough or change have to all dpm settings?and how can i change device id for full 390x? Sory for my english. i hope i can explained
.


----------



## Samzzu77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The aux and core voltage is higher in Insan1tyOne's bios. Increasing the core voltage is easy, if you want to try that.


I´m now using afterburner to increase the core voltage but my gpu drivers always crash at the startup.







Could you please provide me a version of your bios with the same aux and core voltage that the Insan1tyOne's bios has? I would do it by myself if i could but i really don´t know how, and i didn´t find any proper tutorials etc for this.







Could you please make one? That would make my day. Thanks.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samzzu77*
> 
> I´m now using afterburner to increase the core voltage but my gpu drivers always crash at the startup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please provide me a version of your bios with the same aux and core voltage that the Insan1tyOne's bios has? I would do it by myself if i could but i really don´t know how, and i didn´t find any proper tutorials etc for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please make one? That would make my day. Thanks.


I could make it real quick, but i don't have so much time, but I will make one for you. You just have to wait sorry.


----------



## gyigyo

Hello

I have a XFX 290 (NON-X) with ELPIDA RAMS (its working on 1500 MHz oc AB) can I flash to 390x bios 4gb modded? and its gonna work?
or what if I fail the flash? can I flash back to stock bios without another vga? I have only this vga card have. somebody already have tried with this type of vga card?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## cosita88

Thanks to Insan1ty by the BIOS.
I'm using the Hynix Mem Mod for weeks , the only flaw is the low voltage in 3D mode .
How can I increase the voltage in 3D mode ? My reference 290 is flash BIOS 290 Tri-X is stable with stock voltage to 1100/1400 .

Now I'll try Fyzz BIOS , thanks for your work .

Sorry for my english , I use google translator .

Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have a XFX 290 (NON-X) with ELPIDA RAMS (its working on 1500 MHz oc AB) can I flash to 390x bios 4gb modded? and its gonna work?
> or what if I fail the flash? can I flash back to stock bios without another vga? I have only this vga card have. somebody already have tried with this type of vga card?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


You can try from the BIOS on the 1.7 folder.

Just be ready some reboots and tests on which will work for your card best. I'd suggest you do these:

1. Save your original BIOS via GPU-Z.
2. *Do not* flash both BIOS positions. Will be handy if you wanna roll back or change/flash a bios on the target position.
3. Pick your bios position to flash and try on.
4. Flash a bios onto it. If things work well on that bios position, try out a few things like benching and overclocking. Try out other bios too to pick the best for your card.
5. If things don't go out smooth or problems occur like no post screen, etc. , follow these steps.

1. Turn off PC
2. Flip the Bios switch to the unmodded/unflashed position.
3. Turn the PC back on. Hit "del" to go into Mobo Bios.
4. Boot into your pen drive where atiflash and the bioses are in.
5. MOST IMPORTANT: Dont forget this.

Once you are on the "atiflash" workscreen, flip the bios switch back into the flashing position. And proceed to flashing.

-mus


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hello again i have a bios i want to share. Got a bios from the 390/390x owner's club, an xfx dd 390 non x bios


Well matey how about the PowerColor Devil 390X ROM for your testing with golden 290 you have







.

R9390xdevil.zip 100k .zip file


Rep should go to RWGTROLL for quick share of it







.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well matey how about the PowerColor Devil 390X ROM for your testing with golden 290 you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> R9390xdevil.zip 100k .zip file
> 
> 
> Rep should go to RWGTROLL for quick share of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What does this bios contain? My 290 will be switched over to air again since i bought a 980 ti (already miss the 290). But i will put in my other rig and play with it there, i just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## gupsterg

This is stock rom, 1100 / 1525. Not seen any PCB shots but review on hardwareluxx state 6+1+1 phases on VRM.

Sapphire Nitro , MSI Gaming and PowerColor are same 6+1+1, did you ever try those roms on your card?

Only the XFX (well the roms we're using) have the same phase design as 290/X ref PCB 5+1+1.

I can now sort of understand the reasoning why the 390/X has extra phase.

The Stilt explained higher ASIC quality = higher Leakage ID and as the more leaky chips are used their draw on VRM is larger therefore the extra phase is needed for a few reasons.


----------



## cosita88

How do I raise the voltage in 3D mode?

Thank you


----------



## diggiddi

Afterburne,r Asustweak,CCC or Trixx


----------



## invincible20xx

this question may seem dump but what do you gain when you change the bios to a 390's one instead of your original 290


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> this question may seem dump but what do you gain when you change the bios to a 390's one instead of your original 290


A bit more performance, lower core temps, but one draw back is usually lower overclockability


----------



## cosita88

Using these programs increases voltage in 2D mode.
increase 3D voltage in BIOS?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> A bit more performance, lower core temps, but one draw back is usually lower overclockability


how much lower ? also wondering if this would work with an r9 290 tri-x from sapphire, thanks for the reply mate !

also how much is the performance increase ? doesn't it come just from the higher clocks on the 390's bios ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> how much lower ? also wondering if this would work with an r9 290 tri-x from sapphire, thanks for the reply mate !


I think i got about 5c lower on the core and vrm 1 was about the same, back when i used to run my 290. Which trix do you have the new or old one?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I think i got about 5c lower on the core and vrm 1 was about the same, back when i used to run my 290. Which trix do you have the new or old one?


i use ab also how much is the performance increase also the perf increase comes from the higher clocks right ? i mean i can just oc and get the same 390 bios performance, no ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i use ab also how much is the performance increase also the perf increase comes from the higher clocks right ? i mean i can just oc and get the same 390 bios performance, no ?


Here is a comparison between different bioses. Also note that i didn't include the mod bios, which gives the best performance because of the timings. Compare: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5841423/fs/5841262/fs/5840024 All running the same clocks.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Here is a comparison between different bioses. Also note that i didn't include the mod bios, which gives the best performance because of the timings. Compare: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5841423/fs/5841262/fs/5840024 All running the same clocks.


i see the mod bios included , no ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i see the mod bios included , no ?


No but it gives about ~11400 at 947/1250


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> No but it gives about ~11400 at 947/1250


how so ? does it improve something specific that makes the card perform faster at the same clock speeds ?also is this the bios that you are using now ? is it dangerous to use or something ?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Here is a comparison between different bioses. Also note that i didn't include the mod bios, which gives the best performance because of the timings. Compare: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5841423/fs/5841262/fs/5840024 All running the same clocks.


Rep U


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> how so ? does it improve something specific that makes the card perform faster at the same clock speeds ?also is this the bios that you are using now ? is it dangerous to use or something ?


It is because of tighter timings. The bios that is on my 290 right now is a 390 non x bios, that is very customized to max out the performance of my card. No i don't think it should be dangerous to your card, but it is recommended to only run this bios on reference pcb.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> It is because of tighter timings. The bios that is on my 290 right now is a 390 non x bios, that is very customized to max out the performance of my card. No i don't think it should be dangerous to your card, but it is recommended to only run this bios on reference pcb.


you have the same card as mine, right ? sapphire R9 290 Tri-X, can i have the exact bios that you are running now ?


----------



## mus1mus

Which 290X bios do you guys use from 1.7 on the OP?

I have a 290 that unlocks to 290X but I find it very picky with the Bioses.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> you have the same card as mine, right ? sapphire R9 290 Tri-X, can i have the exact bios that you are running now ?


No i have a xfx dd. I used to run a tri-x bios because it was like the only that supported my memory (hynix bfr). I would say just try one of the bioses on the front page and see how that goes.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> No i have a xfx dd. I used to run a tri-x bios because it was like the only that supported my memory (hynix bfr). I would say just try one of the bioses on the front page and see how that goes.


should i look for a modded one for max performance ? also 11400 is alot more than 10500  can just a bios swap make that much of a difference !!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> should i look for a modded one for max performance ? also 11400 is alot more than 10500  can just a bios swap make that much of a difference !!


Yeah go ahead and try the mod one first. Also if your score is 10500, it will not go to 11400, it is just that my card is a bit special. You will get about 300 points more in firestrike. Here is what i mean that my card is a bit special: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6192783


----------



## mus1mus

It'd be killer if that turned out to be a 290X. For sure.

Look bud, a 290X can't even get close.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6268303


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It'd be killer if that turned out to be a 290X. For sure.
> 
> Look bud, a 290X can't even get close.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6268303


That's a very nice score anyways. Yeah my 290 is locked. Here is what it can do max on stock 290 bios: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883857. Look at the memory speed







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> That's a very nice score anyways. Yeah my 290 is locked. Here is what it can do max on stock 290 bios: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883857. Look at the memory speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha. That's a purty good bump in scores.









Can I please try that BIOS? lol

Though, seriously. Can I test it?

Got 3 290s now. One of them is unlocked to 290X. But meh, the latest cards were all Elpida mems.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yeah go ahead and try the mod one first. Also if your score is 10500, it will not go to 11400, it is just that my card is a bit special. You will get about 300 points more in firestrike. Here is what i mean that my card is a bit special: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6192783


300 points more @ the same clocks ? also how is your card so special ? is it because of the 1740mhz mem clock


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> 300 points more @ the same clocks ? also how is your card so special ? is it because of the 1740mhz mem clock


Yeah i would say about 300 points more at same clock, but you have to test on your own. Yeah i would consider my card special, because it has strangely performed better than most 290's, can manage high memory clocks speeds and has hynix bfr memory instead of the normal afr memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha. That's a purty good bump in scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please try that BIOS? lol
> 
> Though, seriously. Can I test it?
> 
> Got 3 290s now. One of them is unlocked to 290X. But meh, the latest cards were all Elpida mems.


Yeah why not i will soon send you my bios that i did my best run on.


----------



## mus1mus

Because you cannot find any other card that can touch his scores. Unless it's a Very high clocking 290X/390X. That simple.

Mine does tail his' but he can clock higher and accepts better memory clock timings.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5660992


----------



## invincible20xx

i'm kind of really confused shouldn't the R 9 290 pretty much perform in the ball bark of what a 290x/390/390x can do ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i'm kind of really confused shouldn't the R 9 290 pretty much perform in the ball bark of what a 290x/390/390x can do ?


A 290 is about 10% slower than a 290X at same clocks.

390s have better things going for them in clocks, temps, and power delivery. Most of them can do 1700 MHz on the memory too. Which is kind of rare for 290/X series cards. But, someone can correct on this, 300 series cards have relaxed memory timings or straps. Thus these BIOS mods.

300 series BIOS with a 200 series memory timing and Voltage Tables. Getting the best of both.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios).
> So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


I was wondering can this 390 memory block be modded into a normal 290/X rom?

If so any chance of spilling the beans







.


----------



## gupsterg

Well just modding 390X (VRAM_Info) table into my Vapor-X 290X ROM.

Editing RAM size and adding stock 290X timings into straps.

Whilst doing this I have found a 2000MHz strap in 390X Nitro, MSI 390X & XFX 390X ROMs, their VRAM tables are identical.

Hoping then this will have the effect Stilt has highlighted in post I quoted above.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well just modding 390X (VRAM_Info) table into my Vapor-X 290X ROM.
> 
> Editing RAM size and adding stock 290X timings into straps.
> 
> Whilst doing this I have found a 2000MHz strap in 390X Nitro, MSI 390X & XFX 390X ROMs, their VRAM tables are identical.
> 
> Hoping then this will have the effect Stilt has highlighted in post I quoted above.


Okay sounds interesting and what a 2000 mhz strap?? Imagine the bandwidth


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Okay sounds interesting and what a 2000 mhz strap?? Imagine the bandwidth


Indeed, IF we can get the frequency







.

290/X and 295X2 only have 10 straps.

400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz, 1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz,1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz

Each time you go past a frequency/strap end marker next strap timings are applied ie 401MHz uses 800MHz timings

The 390X rom have 12 straps, rather than go in sequence they go like this.

400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz,1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz, 1731MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz, 2000MHz

Now after viewing this god knows if on a stock rom when RAM clock goes 1376MHz+ does it start using the 1731MHz timings or skips that and goes straight to 1500MHz and so. This could be tested.

Lard already knew 390X had extra straps, he fixed the setup, one of his posts highlights this.

He's made the 390X roms used in this thread's post 1 as:-

400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz, 1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz,1750MHz, 1900MHz, 2000MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 390s have better things going for them in clocks, temps, and power delivery. Most of them can do 1700 MHz on the memory too. Which is kind of rare for 290/X series cards.


Perhaps their hitting 1700MHz as their using 1731MHz strap all the way from 1376MHz to 1731MHz plus with what the Stilt has highlighted.


----------



## mus1mus

Can you guys point me how to integrate a certain rom's memory timings and Voltage table into a 390X rom?

I am looking at modding the a stock 390X rom with a Sapphire Tri-X OC 290X. I am getting black screens and stuff.


----------



## gupsterg

Post 1 of linked thread heading *Memory Timings Modding*







.

Are you using manually set voltages in ROM of Sapphire Tri-X OC 290X?

Which ROM are you getting black screens and stuff in?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Post 1 of linked thread heading *Memory Timings Modding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you using manually set voltages in ROM of Sapphire Tri-X OC 290X?
> 
> Which ROM are you getting black screens and stuff in?


Thanks man.

Sapphire Tri-X OC works fine for my card. It's not edited or something. Just playing with Trixxx. My card can go as high as 1250/1600 without artifacting or blackscreening on this BIOS. ELPIDA.

Now if I try any rom from the first page, I get higher scores but black screens happen and cannot go as high as 1550 on the memory before artifacting. Say 290X NO_MOD_MOD.


----------



## gupsterg

290X NO_MOD_MOD

My thinking why you'd be getting *a)* black screens *b)* limited OC on RAM

Firstly it's using default memory timings and straps from 390X bios. Those timings would be for HYNIX H5GC4H24AJR IC, not gonna be particularly compatible with Elpida RAM.

Secondly it's using lower idle voltage of a 390X 900mv vs 968mv 290X, I think when it's stated MODDED voltage table it's using stock 390X values as seen in HawaiiReader which are irrelevant any how.

Why don't you try:-

MEM MOD -- ELPIDA

[*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has ELPIDA memory modules.

- "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 290X NO_MOD_MOD
> 
> My thinking why you'd be getting *a)* black screens *b)* limited OC on RAM
> 
> Firstly it's using default memory timings and straps from 390X bios. Those timings would be for HYNIX H5GC4H24AJR IC, not gonna be particularly compatible with Elpida RAM.
> 
> Secondly it's using lower idle voltage of a 390X 900mv vs 968mv 290X, I think when it's stated MODDED voltage table it's using stock 390X values as seen in HawaiiReader which are irrelevant any how.
> 
> Why don't you try:-
> 
> MEM MOD -- ELPIDA
> 
> [*] MEM MOD -- ELPIDA: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has ELPIDA memory modules.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.
> 
> - "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for ELPIDA memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS.


Yeah man. I found something as well. I think NO MOD roms on the OP have stock 390X timings past 1500MHz.

Anyway, I am looking at modifying a 390X rom with the Tri-X 290X's. I am looking ionto this now. Can I modify a rom using just HEX editor for this?

Edit, was able to get a crack at modding the VRAM table. Wasn't able to solve the Black Screen though. And as soon as I modded another one with the VDDCI Voltage, I can no longer get a proper flashable file.

Save the file from Hex editor > fixed the Checksum by opening the file and saving it via Hawaii Bios Reader > output file =129KB.

Can't flash it coz of the ROM size. Urgh.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6268303/fs/6283085

2nd one has the Tri-X Memory timings. Not sooo bad I say.


----------



## gupsterg

Without more detail on what you did I can't say why your rom size has changed.

There are empty areas in the rom which can be deleted so extra data can be accommodated *but* then near the beginning of the rom is a section that needs editing thus it correctly points to the new beginning offsets of tables. The beginning of tables shifts as data is added or removed, without rom having correct referencing offset locations for tables rom will fail.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Without more detail on what you did I can't say why your rom size has changed.
> 
> There are empty areas in the rom which can be deleted so extra data can be accommodated *but* then near the beginning of the rom is a section that needs editing thus it correctly points to the new beginning offsets of tables. The beginning of tables shifts as data is added or removed, without rom having correct referencing offset locations for tables rom will fail.


I just took the Elpida Mod and changed the Memory straps to default Tri-X OC. Completely deleting the previous Values. Also, I copied the rest of the values from the blanked area up top of the section to the next blanked portion at the bottom of the Memory config. (purely guess work)









By blanked area I meant hex values that are zeroed and not less than 3 lines in Hex editor. Just though, they are there to clearly seperate them configs.









But I will be looking at the details of this in the coming days.

Ohh, yeah. I think I did the same on the Voltage info. (though not soo sure)


----------



## diggiddi

Are the straps the frequencies best suited to the GPU? eg if memory strap is 1650 that is the best frequency for the memory to operate at?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes, in a way.

In ROM last frequency of range is in there and the beginning of each strap is +1 of last one's end.

So range for straps 1625 & 1750 would be :-

- 1501-1625MHz (if 1500 is the lower one below)
- 1626-1750MHz

Now each range / strap has timings. These tend to be slower in stock rom as you go up a strap.

So when you near the end of strap your getting best gains for that strap's timings.

At the beginning of each range your getting least gains for the timings and you maybe better off using the last frequency of strap below.

ie 1625MHz may be better than 1630MHz


----------



## diggiddi

So if I start artifacting at 1660 it will be better to run at 1625?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. That is not the purpose nor the idea of the straps giving you better performance below the defined value.

What he meant was that, the timings for 1625 or maybe 1624 is better as it at the end of the timing spectrum. 1626 is past that and is already handed over to the next set of timings that are looser (take a RAM for example. 2133 CL9 vs 2144 CL10 to maintain stability. You know 2133 will still be better)

With VRAM straps, it may actually happen that you will lose the artifacts by going from a very tight 1625 to a looser timed 1626.


----------



## gupsterg

+REP for expanding on my info share







.


----------



## superkeest

Hello, I have a HIS r9 290x and I have acquired this HIS r9 390x bios, and would like to try to flash it to my card. Would someone be willing to help me modify it before flashing? Or can i attempt to just flash this. See bios attached.

Thanks!

his390x.txt 121k .txt file


----------



## e6800xe

hey, thanks for the bios. ive just flashed the mod bios to my powercolor ref 290x and everythings working great. im at 1200/1500 +168v ek block.

the only thing im having an issue with is random voltage spikes on VDDC. at idle 1.1v, it'll randomly spike to 1.35 or 1.4v using gpuz. is this an issue with gpuz or some kind of sensor error?

also are higher default voltages still a no go? +50mv would be own for those of us on water

edit: kept getting black screens so i had to change bios


----------



## mus1mus

My 290X seem to benefit very little from the modded bioses.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6324704/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504

Unlocked 290Tri-X on 290X Bios vs my 290 on modded Hynix.

Must be something holding my card back aside from memory timings and stuff.


----------



## fat4l

ok so I finished my ROM for 1100MHz/1500MHz.
GPU1- 1212v set in the dpm7
GPU2- 1250v set in the dpm7

Real max voltage is:
GPU1- 1.195v
GPU2- 1.234v

Would be nice to see how much volts ur 290X/390X needs for 1100/1500MHz clocks


----------



## Ironsight

I tried both Hynix roms on my 290X Tri-X and they they could run firestrike fine but blackscreen when trying to playback video fullscreen on youtube. I'm a little confused because the reference voltage table is the same as the one on the stock rom. One thing I noticed different its that the evv at dpm7 for stock is 1.250 but I think it was reading something like 1.23 for the moded. I would like to change that and give it a shot but I don't know where that is.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> I tried both Hynix roms on my 290X Tri-X and they they could run firestrike fine but blackscreen when trying to playback video fullscreen on youtube. I'm a little confused because the reference voltage table is the same as the one on the stock rom. One thing I noticed different its that the evv at dpm7 for stock is 1.250 but I think it was reading something like 1.23 for the moded. I would like to change that and give it a shot but I don't know where that is.


You might need to set Voltages on Hawaii Bios reader for DPM 0 or VCE.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might need to set Voltages on Hawaii Bios reader for DPM 0 or VCE.


That's the thing the DPM values are already identical stock vs modded.

So I assume that the evv readout is specific to the card associated with the bios and doesn't change depending on the voltage tables. I noticed that the Hynix stock and modded have different voltage tables but same evv at DPM 7.


----------



## mus1mus

The voltage value for DPM 7 is card dependent. Not the BIOS' afaik.

You can manually override that with Hawaii Bios Reader.

Also, DPM 7 is not your woes. It's the lower states that causes Youtube Videos to Black Screen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> That's the thing the DPM values are already identical stock vs modded.
> 
> So I assume that the evv readout is specific to the card associated with the bios and doesn't change depending on the voltage tables. I noticed that the Hynix stock and modded have different voltage tables but same evv at DPM 7.


Post a screenie of HawaiiReader Powerplay tab of bios your using.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Post a screenie of HawaiiReader Powerplay tab of bios your using.




Left side is the stock 290x Tri-X OC bios, right is the 290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.7 I tried to use.


----------



## gupsterg

When your stock 290 tri-x bios is flashed to card does MSI AB show a GPU core voltage offset, even though you didn't set it?

Best way to test this:-

i) first delete all files starting with VEN in installation folder \MSI Afterburner\Profiles, (this will force MSI AB to detect cards bios defaults on next run).

ii) flash your stock bios and power down PC fully

iii) switch PC on, run MSI AB, when asked reboot to detect card settings say YES

Why I do above is when testing varying GPU core voltage offsets in a ROM (this is different from DPM voltage) I'd get varying results for default shown in MSI AB, as it can't tell the difference between a different version of ROM unless Vendor/Device ID differs in ROM. Therefore it will go ahead and apply defaults of what it noted before, some things it does pick up and update when ROM changes and redetection isn't done.

When you state this "evv at dpm7 for stock is 1.250" how did you get the information? The Stilts app or other method?


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When your stock 290 tri-x bios is flashed to card does MSI AB show a GPU core voltage offset, even though you didn't set it?
> 
> Best way to test this:-
> 
> i) first delete all files starting with VEN in installation folder \MSI Afterburner\Profiles, (this will force MSI AB to detect cards bios defaults on next run).
> 
> ii) flash your stock bios and power down PC fully
> 
> iii) switch PC on, run MSI AB, when asked reboot to detect card settings say YES
> 
> Why I do above is when testing varying GPU core voltage offsets in a ROM (this is different from DPM voltage) I'd get varying results for default shown in MSI AB, as it can't tell the difference between a different version of ROM unless Vendor/Device ID differs in ROM. Therefore it will go ahead and apply defaults of what it noted before, some things it does pick up and update when ROM changes and redetection isn't done.
> 
> When you state this "evv at dpm7 for stock is 1.250" how did you get the information? The Stilts app or other method?


I used the Stilts app to get 1.250 for the stock rom. I don't see any offset in Afterburner.

Good news is I just tried flashing the modded one bios again and it works, yt doesn't crash anymore. It still says DPM7 is 1.23125 but it is working so I will commence testing.

I noticed that in GPU-Z the idle voltage went up from 0.96v to 1.00v, and the VDDC went up a bit but the gpu is reading a lower temperature at idle. Not quite sure how that makes sense...

*Edit: Well it worked for a bit then froze on me. I think I'm gonna try adjusting the voltage table.


----------



## gupsterg

Don't adjust "Voltage table".

Adjust DPM 7 in all 6 tables to be 1250, as you state a) you don't have global GPU voltage offset using stock rom B) used The Stilts app to get your VID for stock rom GPU clock.

The 6 tables are Gpu Freq. Table and MEM Freq.Table on "PowerPlay" tab, then the 4 you see on "Limit Tables" tab.

Now like mus1mus stated you're getting black screen when using modded bios as EVV (Electronic variable Voltage) maybe too low for your GPU.

How you determine how to set DPM 2-6 is via:-

i) setting MSI AB to same GPU clock as DPM you wanna test. ie if DPM 6 is 977 (plus use corresponding DPM RAM freq.)

ii) check its stability, if required adjust voltage via GPU voltage offset in MSI AB

iii) once you know what offset is stable for x DPM, use GPU-Z "Render Test" (press ? by Bus Interface value box) to get the drooped VDDC.

iv) set DPM voltage manually in ROM, repeat test with GPU-Z "Render Test" to see if you get same drooped VDDC, if not adjust ROM again and check.


----------



## hanaxxaru

hi, my asus reference r9 290 can be fully unlocked to 290x.. can i use the 390x bios mod for 290x into my card?


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Don't adjust "Voltage table".
> 
> Adjust DPM 7 in all 6 tables to be 1250, as you state a) you don't have global GPU voltage offset using stock rom B) used The Stilts app to get your VID for stock rom GPU clock.
> 
> The 6 tables are Gpu Freq. Table and MEM Freq.Table on "PowerPlay" tab, then the 4 you see on "Limit Tables" tab.
> 
> Now like mus1mus stated you're getting black screen when using modded bios as EVV (Electronic variable Voltage) maybe too low for your GPU.
> 
> How you determine how to set DPM 2-6 is via:-
> 
> i) setting MSI AB to same GPU clock as DPM you wanna test. ie if DPM 6 is 977 (plus use corresponding DPM RAM freq.)
> 
> ii) check its stability, if required adjust voltage via GPU voltage offset in MSI AB
> 
> iii) once you know what offset is stable for x DPM, use GPU-Z "Render Test" (press ? by Bus Interface value box) to get the drooped VDDC.
> 
> iv) set DPM voltage manually in ROM, repeat test with GPU-Z "Render Test" to see if you get same drooped VDDC, if not adjust ROM again and check.


Okay, I did this and got it working stable but I don't notice much of a difference over stock benchmark wise.

12962 on stock bios http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9245677? (1120 core 1375 memory +75mv)

13333 on modded bios http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9245520? (1120 core 1375 memory +75mv)

My card is a terrible overclocker anyway so I think I'll just stick to the stock bios and enjoy the slightly better stability.

Thanks for the help though and it was a nice learning experience.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> Okay, I did this and got it working stable but I don't notice much of a difference over stock benchmark wise.
> 
> 12962 on stock bios http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9245677? (1120 core 1375 memory +75mv)
> 
> 13333 on modded bios http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9245520? (1120 core 1375 memory +75mv)
> 
> My card is a terrible overclocker anyway so I think I'll just stick to the stock bios and enjoy the slightly better stability.
> 
> Thanks for the help though and it was a nice learning experience.


You can look for a better BIOS.

I did. And it worked.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10516819

@gupsterg

FF F1 works as well. Pushed my card further.


----------



## fyzzz

So now you found another awesome timing? Great work, impressive core clock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> So now you found another awesome timing? Great work, impressive core clock.


The fruits are there for the picking.









Still not your card's level but,

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6461753

Excellent improvement. But FS doesn't scale well as 3Dmark11


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The fruits are there for the picking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not your card's level but,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6461753
> 
> Excellent improvement. But FS doesn't scale well as 3Dmark11


That's a nice score either way. Everything over 14k is pretty awesome for a 290. I must see how the ff/f1 thing goes for me, i can atleast contribute with some more testing.


----------



## mus1mus

Maybe you can try EE-E1 first.









Hey, Always follow the semantics. FF FF corrupts the screen


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe you can try EE-E1 first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Always follow the semantics. FF FF corrupts the screen


FF/F1 just made things worse for me. Tried it on a unmodified tri-x bios and it scored bad, couldn't get high memory clock and wasn't very stable (however 250mv fixed that, i get somewhat low voltage under load). So i will try some other different combinations.


----------



## mus1mus

interesting.

What about the core? I can run error free at 1300/1625 at +200. This is the best I can get from the memory. 1626 will be screen corruption.

I think I am done on the core. So improvements on the RAM will be next. Slowly getting there.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6462105


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can look for a better BIOS.
> 
> I did. And it worked.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10516819
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> FF F1 works as well. Pushed my card further.


I think you have a 290X Tri-X like me so would you care to send me off in the right direction?


----------



## mus1mus

What do you need buddy?

I gotta warn you though, what I do is not meant for daily gaming. But you can adapt it.

290 Reference Sapphire.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What do you need buddy?
> 
> I gotta warn you though, what I do is not meant for daily gaming. But you can adapt it.
> 
> 290 Reference Sapphire.


Woah reference 290 that's amazing!

Like I said before I don't think my card is a very good overclocker,
but I would like to see some more performance out of this thing with +100mv.

I'm not sure what bios to try from here besides modding the memory timings in my stock 290x Tri-X bios.

So I guess can you briefly say what you've tried in general to get your bios to where it is now?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> Woah reference 290 that's amazing!
> 
> Like I said before I don't think my card is a very good overclocker,
> but I would like to see some more performance out of this thing with +100mv.
> 
> I'm not sure what bios to try from here besides modding the memory timings in my stock 290x Tri-X bios.
> 
> So I guess can you briefly say what you've tried in general to get your bios to where it is now?


Ahh.

Post your BIOS here. Maybe the DD-D1 will work on you.

Post the stock NOT the modded ones.

Water I think also helped.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> Post your BIOS here. Maybe the DD-D1 will work on you.
> 
> Post the stock NOT the modded ones.
> 
> Water I think also helped.


Can't attach my bios so I'll link to TPU.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151774/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212-1.html (Hynix)

I think water would help my card too because the ASIC is 68.6% but that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> Can't attach my bios so I'll link to TPU.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151774/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212-1.html (Hynix)
> 
> I think water would help my card too because the ASIC is 68.6% but that's not happening anytime soon.


I would prefer your own.









Save your .rom file to the desktop, right click on it, add to archive / zip, attach zip in here.

Or try Fyzz's bios.

Speaking of ASIC, mine's 81%


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would prefer your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save your .rom file to the desktop, right click on it, add to archive / zip, attach zip in here.
> 
> Or try Fyzz's bios.
> 
> Speaking of ASIC, mine's 81%


Kk here it is:

Stock_290X_TriX_OC_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> Kk here it is:
> 
> Stock_290X_TriX_OC_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file


I'll get back on your BIOS tomorrow. Just head home.







just don't keep your hopes high.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll get back on your BIOS tomorrow. Just head home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't keep your hopes high.


Take your time, setting expectations low so I'll be happy with whatever gains I get.


----------



## mus1mus

By the way, so low OC is the only issue?

Can you run FS and 3Dmark 11 at your current max OC so we can get a baseline?

It's not the MHz that counts but your scores.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can look for a better BIOS.
> 
> I did. And it worked.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10516819
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> FF F1 works as well. Pushed my card further.


So which one is the best to use ?
FF F1 or DD D1 or ...EE E1 ? getting confused now


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So which one is the best to use ?
> FF F1 or DD D1 or ...EE E1 ? getting confused now


It depends on what your card responds well to I had no success with ff/f1 and ee/e1, but dd/d1 worked wonderfully. I am now testing 55/51, many combinations that you can do.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> It depends on what your card responds well to I had no success with ff/f1 and ee/e1, but dd/d1 worked wonderfully. I am now testing 55/51, many combinations that you can do.


Well I dont feel confident to adjust hex values by myself and I don't wanna add Gupsterg so much additional work..


----------



## Preed

Will my Asus 290X Matrix Platinum 4GB card work with the 390X BIOS? Gpu-Z says the memory is Elpida, so should I use the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" BIOS from the first post in this thread?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I dont feel confident to adjust hex values by myself and I don't wanna add Gupsterg so much additional work..


lol..

Install HxD
Open your rom.
Hit ctrl-f and search "rgr"
Scroll up till you see the memory timings. Easy Peasy


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By the way, so low OC is the only issue?
> 
> Can you run FS and 3Dmark 11 at your current max OC so we can get a baseline?
> 
> It's not the MHz that counts but your scores.


I took my stock bios and put the Stilt's Hynix AFR timings on 1250, 1375, and 1500 straps.

Here's what I could squeeze out of it with 1135 core 1450 memory and +100mv:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10519476

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9252417?

On a side note if anyone has 3dmark 11 adv. like me I find stability testing much faster using it because it and firestrike seem to error at around the same point.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> I took my stock bios and put the Stilt's Hynix AFR timings on 1250, 1375, and 1500 straps.
> 
> Here's what I could squeeze out of it with 1135 core 1450 memory and +100mv:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10519476
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9252417?
> 
> On a side note if anyone has 3dmark 11 adv. like me I find stability testing much faster using it because it and firestrike seem to error at around the same point.


Dude, those are nice scores already. This is what I am saying that don't think higher MHz is always better.

If you can muster 1200/1625 from the card using that BIOS, I am pretty sure you will get better scores.

What are your issues really?


----------



## battleaxe

subbed for reference.

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dude, those are nice scores already. This is what I am saying that don't think higher MHz is always better.
> 
> If you can muster 1200/1625 from the card using that BIOS, I am pretty sure you will get better scores.
> 
> What are your issues really?


We meet again. LOL


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol..
> 
> Install HxD
> Open your rom.
> Hit ctrl-f and search "rgr"
> Scroll up till you see the memory timings. Easy Peasy


ugh. its rly that easy ?
When I saw the pics it looked very messy to me. Letters and numbers everywhere








I wil lhave to look into it..


----------



## mus1mus

Welcome to this awesome thread.









All credit goes to the OP and the people who started all this.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dude, those are nice scores already. This is what I am saying that don't think higher MHz is always better.
> 
> If you can muster 1200/1625 from the card using that BIOS, I am pretty sure you will get better scores.
> 
> What are your issues really?


I guess I lost my "nice score" reference from watching you and fyzzz.









Anytime I used to apply an OC (using trixx or afterburner) I'd get a split second of weird artifacting.
That's gone now with the stilt's memory timings though.
I always thought 1130 ish was pretty low with +100mv but I guess the benchmark scores are good.

Right now I'm hitting 78c with a max voltage of ~1.328-1.35 on GPU-Z... (fan speed reaches ~50%)








Not sure I'd want to go to +200mv but maybe +150mv is doable?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Welcome to this awesome thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All credit goes to the OP and the people who started all this.


Already +1'd him about 5x


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> I guess I lost my "nice score" reference from watching you and fyzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime I used to apply an OC (using trixx or afterburner) I'd get a split second of weird artifacting.
> That's gone now with the stilt's memory timings though.
> I always thought 1130 ish was pretty low with +100mv but I guess the benchmark scores are good.
> 
> Right now I'm hitting 78c with a max voltage of ~1.328-1.35 on GPU-Z... (fan speed reaches ~50%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd want to go to +200mv but maybe +150mv is doable?


It's nice to stay away from hitting the power limit actually.

What I do is to get the memory to max knowing where each of the straps ends.
Keeping the core at stock first.

1250
1375
1500
1625
1750

If you tend to artifact (it's actually a lock up and a bios dependent trait as well as a card's) in a value in between those straps, go back to the previous one set at max. (performance is better there) then move on to the core.

Also try setting the DPM7 value a bit higher than your VID.

Shoot for the perfect blend of core clock and Voltages to minimize heat.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Already +1'd him about 5x


----------



## jupiterX

Hi!

I have a strange problem - no one of provided BIOS'es working for my card (Black Screen and no POST).
Tried ELPIDA MOD and NO MOD, STOCK MOD and NO MOD - result is the same.
My card iz XFX 290X 4GB Reference with Elpida memory.
Flashing performed through BIOS (atiflash.exe).
Flashing back to stock working as before, so no problem with flash process.

Original bios from my card attached.

Stock_Backup290XHawaii.zip 128k .zip file


If someone know, what could be done with this to successfully flash 390X bios please let me know


----------



## Ironsight

Okay guys I just found something a bit strange.

A while ago I flashed the 390X bios and did a clean install of amd's latest beta drivers.
After playing around with that for a while I decided to go back to stock and just modify the memory timings. *I DID NOT REINSTALL DRIVERS*

At 1060 core and 1375 memory it gives me this score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9254751? 12664.

Now here's the interesting part. After all my messing around I decided to wipe the amd drivers completely and do a clean install.
Look at the score I get with the same settings: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9255159? 12112.

So my score just went down 550 points JUST from doing a clean install of the new beta drivers, both tests were using THE SAME BIOS.
I literally ran the first test, wiped/reinstalled the drivers and ran the 2nd test right after. (ran it twice to confirm)

TLDR: I hypothesize that the amd drivers detect what card you have through your bios, and apply different settings depending if it is 290(x) vs 390(x). So to get a 500 boost in your firestrike score flash a 390(x) bios, install amd drivers, then flash the bios you want to use WITHOUT reinstalling amd drivers. I don't know how this affects stability though


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol..
> 
> Install HxD
> Open your rom.
> Hit ctrl-f and search "rgr"
> Scroll up till you see the memory timings. Easy Peasy


Just installed HxD... looking at my ROM now. Holy shinzu... awesome!

You rock man.









How do you know where the memory timings start? Need a clue here.

Edit: NVM... think I found it. This is cool.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just installed HxD... looking at my ROM now. Holy shinzu... awesome!
> 
> You rock man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know where the memory timings start? Need a clue here.
> 
> Edit: NVM... think I found it. This is cool.


Sorry, didn't meant to send that yet.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/40350_50#post_24602038

Okay here it is.

First thing to do is to look for the stock BIOS and mod it via a HEX Editor. I use HxD


Spoiler: Let's begin







Hit Alt + F to do a search query and type "rgr" this is very close to the memory timings section.

Scroll up till you see these:


Spoiler: Marker, the timings should be above these









Spoiler: Warning: But before that, A little rundown.







Some roms can support two memory types, namely Elpida and Hynix. As shown above.

Now, if you look at the Memory timings section of the rom, you will see the pointers showing 01 and 02. If the card can only support one chip make, it shows 00.
In this rom, as shown by the image above, Hynix memory was listed first. So 01 stands for Hynix and 02 points into the Elpida thing.


Spoiler: Timings section.







It means that, if you have Hynix, you should only mess with the timings that points to Hynix. And Elpida and Samsung. Whatever!

The picture above also shows what @fyzzz and I were talking about DD-D1, 77 71, etc.


Spoiler: She's sooo tight, she said







Final Output.
This is yet to be proven but tightening the timings sometimes bring stability at higher clocks. It does it's magic on mine. So try your luck.
What I did was, copying the timings one step at a time. Say, 1000 for 1250, 1250 for 1375, 1375 for 1500, 1500 for 1625, 1625 for 1750, save the rom. Flash, test, go tighten her more.
If she scored better, I try some more til she won't get to run even 1500 after targeting 1625.

I think I ended up using the timings from 1250 for 1625.











Spoiler: If you spend time with caressing her, she will be tighter







Lastly,

Correcting the Checksum for the rom file.


Spoiler: Checksum: WRONG.


----------



## Aboo154

Hi guys,

Great work here, and thanks to all who contributed to this awesome project.
Any advice on which 390x BIOS to use for my Asus r290 DCU II @ 1000Mhz core and 1260Mhz mem w Elpida memory.
The stock bios on the 1st page only has the reference core @ 947Mhz, and the modded BIOS is probably too high for my card.
Thanks!


----------



## hanaxxaru

hi, i have tried the 390x elpida mod on my asus 290 reference and its working great.. much more cooler, 95c to 65-70c due to more active fan profile and less coil whine.. thanks for the mod!


----------



## mus1mus

You can always OC.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aboo154*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Great work here, and thanks to all who contributed to this awesome project.
> Any advice on which 390x BIOS to use for my Asus r290 DCU II @ 1000Mhz core and 1260Mhz mem w Elpida memory.
> The stock bios on the 1st page only has the reference core @ 947Mhz, and the modded BIOS is probably too high for my card.
> Thanks!


Grab HawaiiReader from this thread to mod the ROM how you require/wish.


----------



## gijs007

Are we going to get a R9 390 BIOS for the R9 290, since the X version doesn't work when the 290 doesn't unlock but isn't laser cut..


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> Are we going to get a R9 390 BIOS for the R9 290, since the X version doesn't work when the 290 doesn't unlock but isn't laser cut..


Well you can still use the 390x bios on your 290, it will just not unlock. But i have a 390 bios (non x) also from xfx that i use and works much better for me. I could make different versions of it with the stilts timings, 290 stock timings etc, if people wants it.


----------



## sinnedone

Definitely.


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well you can still use the 390x bios on your 290, it will just not unlock. But i have a 390 bios (non x) also from xfx that i use and works much better for me. I could make different versions of it with the stilts timings, 290 stock timings etc, if people wants it.


The issue us specifically with it being an X bios. I get a black screen when I use an X bios (290 or 390, it doesn't matter)
I think what happens is that the card supports software unlocks, but the unlocked chips are broken so it doesn't work.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well you can still use the 390x bios on your 290, it will just not unlock. But i have a 390 bios (non x) also from xfx that i use and works much better for me. I could make different versions of it with the stilts timings, 290 stock timings etc, if people wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue us specifically with it being an X bios. I get a black screen when I use an X bios (290 or 390, it doesn't matter)
> I think what happens is that the card supports software unlocks, but the unlocked chips are broken so it doesn't work.
Click to expand...

The black screen probably because your card memory can't handle tighter timings. Which one do you have, Elpida or Hynix? What was your highest memory overclock with stock BIOS?


----------



## fyzzz

In my case this 390x bios doesn't work that well on my card. Blackscreen no matter what and wierd behavior. But with the 390 bios that i got, i have no black screens and it's working very well. I can clock up to 1265 mhz on the core with tight timings and no blackscreen whatsoever. While this 390x bios had random blackscreens and i could 'only' get to 1240mhz on the core. But that's just my experience.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> In my case this 390x bios doesn't work that well on my card. Blackscreen no matter what and wierd behavior. But with the 390 bios that i got, i have no black screens and it's working very well. I can clock up to 1265 mhz on the core with tight timings and no blackscreen whatsoever. While this 390x bios had random blackscreens and i could 'only' get to 1240mhz on the core. But that's just my experience.


If you can create a modded BIOS from 390 with modded memory timings (from Insan1ty's BIOS. stilt's modded timings right?) for both Hynix & Elpida, I'm interested to test. You can put both timings for Hynix & Elpida in one ROM right?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you can create a modded BIOS from 390 with modded memory timings (from Insan1ty's BIOS. stilt's modded timings right?) for both Hynix & Elpida, I'm interested to test. You can put both timings for Hynix & Elpida in one ROM right?


Yep the 'mod' bioses uses stilt timings. Sure i can mod a bios for you/anyone to test. I'm not sure if can put hynix and elpida in same bios, probably, but i think the best way is to make two different versions.


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The black screen probably because your card memory can't handle tighter timings. Which one do you have, Elpida or Hynix? What was your highest memory overclock with stock BIOS?


But the 290X bios has the same timings as the 290 bios, correct?

My card has Hynix memory, I get the best performance at 1440MHz.
I can max it out in MSI afterburner although the performance will go down(due to error correction, I assume)


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Ive been contemplating flashing one of my Lightnings since this posted. I dont think I have the guts to chance it


----------



## mus1mus

Me wants the untouched one.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me wants the untouched one.


Here you go, the 390 bios completely untouched.

XFXR9390DDBios.zip 99k .zip file


I've also made some 390 bioses, if someone want to try them out. All of them have the stilt timings and 1250 in dpm 7 state. The 390 table one uses the 390 bios stock voltage table and has higher vddci and idle voltage and the 290 table one uses stock 290 voltage table, which means lower vddci and lower idle voltage. Hopefully i've got the clockspeeds right, since hawaii can't read them properly in this bios. (they are in wrong order) The zip contains all four of the bioses, 2 for elpida and 2 for hynix.

390Bioses.zip 396k .zip file


----------



## s1ll1

is there mod bios for r9 290x tri-x(New edition) with elpida memory?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1ll1*
> 
> is there mod bios for r9 290x tri-x(New edition) with elpida memory?


I think you could try Insan1ty's elpida bios, should work fine. The new edition seems to not be too different from the old one.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Here you go, the 390 bios completely untouched.
> 
> XFXR9390DDBios.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've also made some 390 bioses, if someone want to try them out. All of them have the stilt timings and 1250 in dpm 7 state. The 390 table one uses the 390 bios stock voltage table and has higher vddci and idle voltage and the 290 table one uses stock 290 voltage table, which means lower vddci and lower idle voltage. Hopefully i've got the clockspeeds right, since hawaii can't read them properly in this bios. (they are in wrong order) The zip contains all four of the bioses, 2 for elpida and 2 for hynix.
> 
> 390Bioses.zip 396k .zip file


Thanks mate. I'll look into it.


----------



## battleaxe

So where do I find the famous Insan1ty BIOS? I looked on the OP, but the link below the pic seems like something I don't want to install on my PC. Looks suspicious.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Here you go, the 390 bios completely untouched.
> 
> XFXR9390DDBios.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've also made some 390 bioses, if someone want to try them out. *All of them have the stilt timings and 1250 in dpm 7 state.* The 390 table one uses the 390 bios stock voltage table and has higher vddci and idle voltage and the 290 table one uses stock 290 voltage table, which means lower vddci and lower idle voltage. Hopefully i've got the clockspeeds right, since hawaii can't read them properly in this bios. (they are in wrong order) The zip contains all four of the bioses, 2 for elpida and 2 for hynix.
> 
> 390Bioses.zip 396k .zip file


English buddy.







j/k

Seriously though what exactly does that mean?


----------



## mus1mus

He meant, he modded the 390 BIOS that natively, uses Hynix Timings from a different chip family. Different capacity as well.

For the BIOS to work on the 200 series card, the timings should adopt the 200 series'. The Stilt modded those timings to be tighter for a bit more performance.

DPM 7 Voltage is also altered according to his card's DPM 7 VID. That's the Voltage the card needs at full 3D clock.

You can easily mod it according to your card's VID using Hawaii Bios Reader.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me wants the untouched one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, the 390 bios completely untouched.
> 
> XFXR9390DDBios.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've also made some 390 bioses, if someone want to try them out. All of them have the stilt timings and 1250 in dpm 7 state. The 390 table one uses the 390 bios stock voltage table and has higher vddci and idle voltage and the 290 table one uses stock 290 voltage table, which means lower vddci and lower idle voltage. Hopefully i've got the clockspeeds right, since hawaii can't read them properly in this bios. (they are in wrong order) The zip contains all four of the bioses, 2 for elpida and 2 for hynix.
> 
> 390Bioses.zip 396k .zip file
Click to expand...

Tried the BIOS with 290 table for Elpida. Unfortunately I don't get any improvement in overclockability. Still can't break 1180/1600. Still FPS at 1180/1600 is equal to FPS at 1200/1625 with 290 BIOS & FF F1 timings in firestrike.

*Edit:* Tried the BIOS with *390* table for Elpida. I can run firestrike at 1200/1600 - with minor artifacts.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6512154


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Tried the BIOS with 290 table for Elpida. Unfortunately I don't get any improvement in overclockability. Still can't break 1180/1600. Still FPS at 1180/1600 is equal to FPS at 1200/1625 with 290 BIOS & FF F1 timings in firestrike.
> 
> *Edit:* Tried the BIOS with *390* table for Elpida. I can run firestrike at 1200/1600 - with minor artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6512154


Thanks for testing and nice result. I'm also thinking about making more versions, since there's so many different timing mods that you can do. The '290 table' one isn't really 100% 290 voltage table since the 390's is larger and i can't copy paste, but i changed a few thing that also lowered the vddci to 290 stock, 1v. I might look into the voltage table thing a bit more and tinker around with it. It is quite fun to mod bioses and see the improvements that you can do. I can do a FF/F1 390 bios, with some different timings if you want to try.


----------



## fat4l

Here is my score for a single card, 1250/1700MHz.
15030 Graphics score


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Tried the BIOS with 290 table for Elpida. Unfortunately I don't get any improvement in overclockability. Still can't break 1180/1600. Still FPS at 1180/1600 is equal to FPS at 1200/1625 with 290 BIOS & FF F1 timings in firestrike.
> 
> *Edit:* Tried the BIOS with *390* table for Elpida. I can run firestrike at 1200/1600 - with minor artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6512154
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for testing and nice result. I'm also thinking about making more versions, since there's so many different timing mods that you can do. The '290 table' one isn't really 100% 290 voltage table since the 390's is larger and i can't copy paste, but i changed a few thing that also lowered the vddci to 290 stock, 1v. I might look into the voltage table thing a bit more and tinker around with it. It is quite fun to mod bioses and see the improvements that you can do. I can do a FF/F1 390 bios, with some different timings if you want to try.
Click to expand...

I definitely want to try FF F1 BIOS. Thanks.


----------



## 0009

hi
I flashed the 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7 on my 290 and it worked. It unlocked the extra cores and i managed to get 10448 on firestrike compared to 9280. The only issue i am having is that every few hours my display drivers will crash even if i am just surfing the net. (no overclocking was applied)
I attempted using DDU and reinstalling drivers but it still seems to happen.

Any suggestions?

GPU XFX 290 (default layout) (watercooled)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0009*
> 
> hi
> I flashed the 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7 on my 290 and it worked. It unlocked the extra cores and i managed to get 10448 on firestrike compared to 9280. The only issue i am having is that every few hours my display drivers will crash even if i am just surfing the net. (no overclocking was applied)
> I attempted using DDU and reinstalling drivers but it still seems to happen.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> GPU XFX 290 (default layout) (watercooled)


Try to flash the 290X stock.


----------



## 0009

managed to get 10509 on firestrike. But when i tryed launching project cars it crashed while loading a level.
There is a folder says no mod with 290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7 is there a point in trying these?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mus1mus

yes. If these won't work, check on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/0_50


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I definitely want to try FF F1 BIOS. Thanks.


Try this one:

290_ELPIDAFF_390TABLE.zip 99k .zip file

390 voltage table and i copied over the timings from mus1mus's bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Hey mate.

I have a set of timings in test right now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10544612

Need a ton Voltage but pretty good on the memory for my card.

This is for Elpida. If you wanna look at the Hynix, (I bet you won't) I will post it tomorrow.


Spoiler: WALL OF TEXT



20 4E 00 02
99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 05 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C

40 9C 00 02
99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 88 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C
99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C

80 38 01 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 8E 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F

90 5F 01 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 90 C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F

A0 86 01 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10

48 E8 01 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11

1C 19 02 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11

F0 49 02 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 19 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12

C4 7A 02 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 1B 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13

98 AB 02 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 1D 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 30 3F 13
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mate.
> 
> I have a set of timings in test right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10544612
> 
> Need a ton Voltage but pretty good on the memory for my card.


Interesting. Wow that clockspeed and that score, nice! I need to start to play around with 3dmark 11, i always run firestrike







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I definitely want to try FF F1 BIOS. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> 290_ELPIDAFF_390TABLE.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 390 voltage table and i copied over the timings from mus1mus's bios.
Click to expand...

Firestrike graphics score lowered a little bit. Re-run a couple of times, reboot before each run & even uninstall-reinstall the drivers.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Firestrike graphics score lowered a little bit. Re-run a couple of times, reboot before each run & even uninstall-reinstall the drivers.


Yeah, because looser timings.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Firestrike graphics score lowered a little bit. Re-run a couple of times, reboot before each run & even uninstall-reinstall the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because looser timings.
Click to expand...

That make sense then. It allowed me to bench with memory up to 1625. Actually not much difference in FPS between the 390-with-390-table & 390-with-390-table-FFF1 at 1200/1600. The difference just in decimal point.


----------



## s1ll1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I think you could try Insan1ty's elpida bios, should work fine. The new edition seems to not be too different from the old one.


I tried that 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 but didn't work. startin install drivers and then blackscreen


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1ll1*
> 
> I tried that 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 but didn't work. startin install drivers and then blackscreen


Hmm that's a bit unfortunate. One way you could increase performance if you want to is tighter timings.


----------



## fat4l

Do u guys have any tighter 1500strap BFR timings ?
I would want to tighten my timings but keep my 1700MHz frequency. Do u know which timings to "play" with first ?
1500 strap timings(BFR):
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16


----------



## s1ll1

yes, i would like to increase performance but the hex editor is bit confusing


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1ll1*
> 
> yes, i would like to increase performance but the hex editor is bit confusing


Yeah i was totally confused in the beginning too, but now it's pretty easy. You could take a look at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/0_50. You could also send me your bios and i will take a look.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to drop back in here and say that I haven't disappeared and that I am glad that everyone is enjoying this thread. I've mostly been lurking but if anyone has any additions / updates / files that they would like me to add to the OP then feel free to let me know!

P.S. - Based on some of the stuff I've seen in here you guys are going way above and beyond anything I ever did with the BIOS files. Keep up the great work!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mate.
> 
> I have a set of timings in test right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10544612
> 
> Need a ton Voltage but pretty good on the memory for my card.
> 
> This is for Elpida. If you wanna look at the Hynix, (I bet you won't) I will post it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WALL OF TEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 20 4E 00 02
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 05 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
> 
> 40 9C 00 02
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 88 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C
> 
> 80 38 01 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 8E 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F
> 
> 90 5F 01 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 90 C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F
> 
> A0 86 01 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
> 
> 48 E8 01 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11
> 
> 1C 19 02 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11
> 
> F0 49 02 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 19 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12
> 
> C4 7A 02 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 1B 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13
> 
> 98 AB 02 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 1D 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 30 3F 13
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13


Are you using voltage tables to modify the volts? or some other way? Hacking AB with a .bat file? I've never seen 1.4v or anywhere near it. So I know you've got to be doing something right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> *Are you using voltage tables to modify the volts? or some other way?* Hacking AB with a .bat file? I've never seen 1.4v or anywhere near it. So I know you've got to be doing something right?


Nope. You can do that by just changing the Voltage value in Hawaii Bios Reader.



Use Trixx or HIS iTurbo for the oomph.

For extreme runs, I have a modded BIOS based off a PT1. Pretty insane but you need tons of cooling to exploit it.

I need a flat 1.4 for extreme runs but the BIOS will ramp the Voltage up with the absence of a load. So risky.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. You can do that by just changing the Voltage value in Hawaii Bios Reader.
> 
> 
> 
> Use Trixx or HIS iTurbo for the oomph.
> 
> For extreme runs, I have a modded BIOS based off a PT1. Pretty insane but you need tons of cooling to exploit it.
> 
> I need a flat 1.4 for extreme runs but the BIOS will ramp the Voltage up with the absence of a load. So risky.


nice. Seldom are things easier than they seem. Ha-ha. I'll have to wait until I get another rad to get the temps lower first. I hit 60 at 1.31 now with two 290xs pulling on this rad. Need moar rad haha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> nice. Seldom are things easier than they seem. Ha-ha. I'll have to wait until I get another rad to get the temps lower first. I hit 60 at 1.31 now with two 290xs pulling on this rad. Need moar rad haha


You better do. Pushing 1.4 on mine will fail a test at 45C.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You better do. Pushing 1.4 on mine will fail a test at 45C.


How much rad on one card?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How much rad on one card?


Gaming will not need that much.

But pushing things further will need to be as cool as you can get it.

I am using a 60mm 360 rad at the moment for the 4970k and the 290. At 20C ambient. I'm thinking to add my other 360 rad though. Might cool it better.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gaming will not need that much.
> 
> But pushing things further will need to be as cool as you can get it.
> 
> I am using a 60mm 360 rad at the moment for the 4970k and the 290. At 20C ambient. I'm thinking to add my other 360 rad though. Might cool it better.


Yeah, after a few hours of gaming both my cards get up to about 55-60c depending on ambient. I have two 290x's on a 60x360mm rad. Alphacool. So seems its just not quite enough for two of them. Benching one card I should be okay, though not totally sure. I'll have to mess around with it. Still need more rad me thinks. The CPU is on a 240 separated to itself right now and its happy enough. I just wish I could get a full cover block for the strong 290x. I thought about having one machined by my friend if nothing else. But I'll prob just upgrade before bothering with all that. Fury's seem to be coming alive now and I can plan better and get a brand that has full blocks


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Voltage control embraced the Fury recently.

Exciting.

You might need better fans for the cards rad.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Voltage control embraced the Fury recently.
> 
> Exciting.
> 
> You might need better fans for the cards rad.


1450 rpm gentle typhoons.


----------



## mus1mus

push-pull?

1850s should've been better.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> push-pull?
> 
> 1850s should've been better.


I wanted it quiet. Single push.


----------



## Emmett

greetings.

I flashed 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 to my two XFX reference 290X cards.
GPUZ shows installed memory as hynix? is this normal with modded bios?
I know when i installed waterblocks that i have elpida.

thanks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> greetings.
> 
> I flashed 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 to my two XFX reference 290X cards.
> GPUZ shows installed memory as hynix? is this normal with modded bios?
> I know when i installed waterblocks that i have elpida.
> 
> thanks.


Yes, that is normal. The 390X BIOS the modded BIOS based on have only one entry for memory which is Hynix. This is why GPU-Z erroneously reported Hynix memory with Elpida card. It shouldn't matter because the modded memory timings are for Elpida memory.


----------



## n3o611

Hey guys,

I never really oc'ed my GPU, but this thread is looking interesting to me. I flashed my cards before using ATIFlash @ DOS, so thats not a problem.

I have read nearly the whole Thread but some things are still not clear to me yet, I am using a "ASUS r9 290 direct CU ii OC" with the newest BIOS provided by ASUS.
I did a backup from my current bios, checked it with "Hawaii Bios Reader" and compared it to different BIOS'es from this thread like the "290_ELPIDA FF_390TABLE.rom".
But the moment I load the Custom Bios into hawaii bios reader it shows weird results in my opinion such like "GPU Max Clock -- 0 MHz" and others(


http://imgur.com/6D0ku

.

My current Goal is to flash my Card to the 390 Bios with the same Speeds as they are right now 1000Mhz/1260Mhz and go on from there.

Thanks everyone, and I hope my text is not too confusing.

Incase it matters:
My System:
i5 2500k @ 4,8Ghz
ASRock z77 Fatal1ty
16GB DD3 1600

Have a nice day!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Ive been contemplating flashing one of my Lightnings since this posted. I dont think I have the guts to chance it


Tried it once, wasn't too successful but I prolly didn't stick with it long enough


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Ive been contemplating flashing one of my Lightnings since this posted. I dont think I have the guts to chance it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Tried it once, wasn't too successful but I prolly didn't stick with it long enough


Personally I'd recommend modding your factory roms to have tighter ram timings. Clock for clock I can beat a 390X for 3dmark FS graphics score by 3% with my modded factory rom, this is also true for Valley, not had time to test other benches.

Your PCBs differ vastly to ref 290/X and 390/X, besides Lightning only Matrix have software memory voltage control, AFAIK no other 290/X or 390/X support this feature.

Reading how Stilt optimised VRM efficiency in his ref PCB 290/X roms (I think in VoltageObjectInfo table) I'd be hesitant to use roms which may not support same design VRM as on PCB. Your cards have got way more phases than 290/X & 390/X, I think my Vapor-X 290X has 10+2+1 and been hesitant to try a 5+1+1 (ref 290/X) or 6+1+1 (most 390/X) ROM.

The only 2 things in a 390/X rom that differ IMO are RAM timings and how the Stilt stated they optimised memory controller via bios to achieve higher RAM frequency. I've modded a complete VRAM_info table from 390X rom into my 290X rom and changed RAM IC timings to what mine are and see no addition headroom in RAM OC frequency.

I also started a compare of command tables from 390X with 290X and so far all I've checked are the same and to me only data tables vary.

Basically why command tables are not varying is:-
Quote:


> There are two sets of tables in ATOM: command tables (basically scripts that execute certain functionality) and data tables (structs that store board/system specific information (type and number of connectors/encoders used on the board, power states, ddc lines, panel info, etc.).


Link:- quote source, view info under heading AtomBios info


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Personally I'd recommend modding your factory roms to have tighter ram timings. Clock for clock I can beat a 390X for 3dmark FS graphics score by 3% with my modded factory rom, this is also true for Valley, not had time to test other benches.
> 
> Your PCBs differ vastly to ref 290/X and 390/X, besides Lightning only Matrix have software memory voltage control, AFAIK no other 290/X or 390/X support this feature.
> 
> Reading how Stilt optimised VRM efficiency in his ref PCB 290/X roms (I think in VoltageObjectInfo table) I'd be hesitant to use roms which may not support same design VRM as on PCB. Your cards have got way more phases than 290/X & 390/X, I think my Vapor-X 290X has 10+2+1 and been hesitant to try a 5+1+1 (ref 290/X) or 6+1+1 (most 390/X) ROM.
> 
> The only 2 things in a 390/X rom that differ IMO are RAM timings and how the Stilt stated they optimised memory controller via bios to achieve higher RAM frequency. I've modded a complete VRAM_info table from 390X rom into my 290X rom and changed RAM IC timings to what mine are and see no addition headroom in RAM OC frequency.
> 
> I also started a compare of command tables from 390X with 290X and so far all I've checked are the same and to me only data tables vary.
> 
> Basically why command tables are not varying is:-
> Link:- quote source, view info under heading AtomBios info


Soooo...Since I have 15 power phases on my Lightning, and it has that Samsung Memory, are you saying that I should try flashing and modding my BIOS? I love tinkering but II do need to sell my Lightnings (I think). I may bring them over into a Skylake build I just started ordering parts for (or maybe I should just get Fury X's). I have this weird sort of respect and admiration for the Lightnings that I dont like to screw with them too much. And right now, since I only have two, there is one that I wont touch because Id like to sell it. Plus, ive never flashed a gpu bios before. So this is me entering n00b City (population: Me). I had a junker/standby Lightning that only did 1200/1550. That wouldve been the perfect card to try it on. On the other hand, Ive always known that the memory on these cards has a little potential that is locked up in the card; the timings most likely being the keeper of the extra performance. Im going to have to think this over. But you guys are working on me!


----------



## caenlen

I really want to take my 290 which is stable at 1200/1500 under water to a 390, it won't unlock to a 290x already tried that... but a 290 is tempting, do I have to make my own new BIOS?

edit: nm don't asnwer me, I actually just decided I am not going to risk it and be happy with my massive OC the way it is lol


----------



## gyigyo

if I mod the bios to 390 then my 290 is gonna have h265 decoding hardware?


----------



## caenlen

my 290x is sapphire reference launch pcb, so i just grab a sapphire reference 390x bios from techpowerup and flash it? that simple really?


----------



## Mercennarius

What BIOS do I need if I have a Saphire 8GB 290X Tri-X with Elpida ram?


----------



## gupsterg

This post is in relation to your PM/above post.

All the 390/X roms I've seen are Hynix AJR IC only (H5GC4H24AJR), you have EDW4032BABG, this is also a differing IC to the Elpida timings placed in the modded roms in post 1.

I created a rom for @Krahll, had Sapphire Tri-X 290 4GB New edition with a Samsung IC (differing IC from 290/X) I modded whole factory rom's VRAM_Info table into a Sapphire 390X Nitro rom; have a read of posts around about page 60 of this thread.

I've added whole VRAM_info table from a 390/X rom to my Vapor-X 290X factory rom and then placed only timings for my IC and it didn't gain me anything. Instead RAM frequency with tightened timings that worked with my factory rom never worked with that modded rom, they artifacted.

Modding a whole table from one rom to another takes more time then usual mods, reason being is if a data shift occurs a section in the rom needs updating so it points correcting to beginning of each table within rom.

My advice again would be mod your factory rom to have tighten timings, this will gain you a stable rom which will match/beat a 390/X clock for clock IMO.


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1ll1*
> 
> yes, i would like to increase performance but the hex editor is bit confusing


Hi. i have the same problem with my reference card 290x, one get black screen (probably timings). When you have a stable bios please send me for testing too. Thanks and sorry my language!!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My advice again would be *mod your factory rom* to have tighten timings, this will gain you a stable rom which will match/beat a 390/X clock for clock IMO.


I like what *gupsterg* said







Any tutor for this?


----------



## gupsterg

Link:- View heading Memory Timings Modding


----------



## Nebulous

Just flashed my 290 with the "MEM MOD" for Hynix ram. I must say I got a really nice performance boost. Cooler temps too!









+Rep!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Link:- View heading Memory Timings Modding


Thanks *gupsterg* for the link








+rep for you.


----------



## REAVER781

Wasn't looking for a performance boost, Black Screen O'Death returned. Flashing to 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7 fixed it! Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I created a rom for @Krahll, had Sapphire Tri-X 290 8GB New edition with a Samsung IC (differing IC from 290/X) I modded whole factory rom's VRAM_Info table into a Sapphire 390X Nitro rom; have a read of posts around about page 60 of this thread.


Mine is the 4g version, so you should not be using those unless the bioses can check you have 8g and use them (or mod the bios if needed). I have some time now, so I'm reading about mods because I want to mod V and timmings to my stock bios and see if that is better than flashing 390 bios. If I have no problems with the mod, I think I'll be uploading some firestrike scores by the weekend.

Regards.


----------



## caenlen

xD worked for me.


----------



## Krahll

I was able to do a couple tests last night with different timmings for ram (everything else stock) at my stock UEFI, and can show you a couple results:



Stock clock and ram timmings vs stock clocks and 1250 strap timmings



1110 core 1500 mem stock timmings vs 1110 core 1375 mem with 1250 timmings (just now realized I forgot to set mem to 1500







)

and this link is 1150 core 1450 mem with 1250 timmings: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6571531

I like to use 1110 fos OC testing because I don't need adding mvolts, so I use it as my normal OC (low temps and good performance on air)

Better timmings improved scores, so next I'm going to mod timmings in the 390 bios @gupsterg made for me to see what happens.

If someone want to try the different UEFI they are as follows:

290_1StrapTimmingsUp.zip 100k .zip file
 Stock UEFI with timmings of the lower strap i.e. 1500 strap timmings for 1625 strap

290_2StrapsTimmingsUp.zip 100k .zip file
 Stock UEFI with timmings of 2 lower straps i.e. 1375 strap timmings for 1625 strap

290_1250strapTimmingsupto1625strap.zip 100k .zip file
 Stock UEFI with 1250 strap timmings up to the 1625 strap

1250 strap has the stock timmings for all the UEFI, timmings changed for both mem types the UEFI uses (Samsung and not sure about the other)

Regards.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> I was able to do a couple tests last night with different timmings for ram (everything else stock) at my stock UEFI, and can show you a couple results:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock clock and ram timmings vs stock clocks and 1250 strap timmings
> 
> 
> 
> 1110 core 1500 mem stock timmings vs 1110 core 1375 mem with 1250 timmings (just now realized I forgot to set mem to 1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and this link is 1150 core 1450 mem with 1250 timmings: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6571531
> 
> I like to use 1110 fos OC testing because I don't need adding mvolts, so I use it as my normal OC (low temps and good performance on air)
> 
> Better timmings improved scores, so next I'm going to mod timmings in the 390 bios @gupsterg made for me to see what happens.
> 
> If someone want to try the different UEFI they are as follows:
> 
> 290_1StrapTimmingsUp.zip 100k .zip file
> Stock UEFI with timmings of the lower strap i.e. 1500 strap timmings for 1625 strap
> 
> 290_2StrapsTimmingsUp.zip 100k .zip file
> Stock UEFI with timmings of 2 lower straps i.e. 1375 strap timmings for 1625 strap
> 
> 290_1250strapTimmingsupto1625strap.zip 100k .zip file
> Stock UEFI with 1250 strap timmings up to the 1625 strap
> 
> 1250 strap has the stock timmings for all the UEFI, timmings changed for both mem types the UEFI uses (Samsung and not sure about the other)
> 
> Regards.


Well from my testing, frequency > timings.
I think you should focus on finding max_mem_frequency and then try to find suitable timings for it.
My mems can do 1750MHz easy with no timing mods.
I tried 1250strap and it was stable till 1520Mhz or so...
Then I moved up, tried 1375 timings, they were stable up to ~1640Mhz(1660 got me blackscreens after 20 mins)
Then I tried 1500 timings and they are stable at 1720Mhz. I use them at 1700MHz and it is giving me the best results.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know that I have completely re-done the entire layout of the OP to make it easier for newcomers to get started. Please feel free to let me know if anything else needs updated / changed.

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thanks *gupsterg* for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you.


No worries, if you get stuck just post and will see if can help







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> Mine is the 4g version, so you should not be using those unless the bioses.


Cheers for posting







, my memory did not serve me correctly







, have edited my post so anyone reading it does not get wrong info.


----------



## TripleR234

I don't know if this is happening with anyone else (my particular 290X (XFX Reference/Elpida RAM) is poop anyways) but updating to the new Radeon Software Crimson drivers completely broke the V1.7 No-Mod BIOS for me. Had a decent 1130/1530 OC going with the last Beta of Catalyst this morning, but after updating to Crimson the card black screens immediately on boot. Uninstalled MSIAB completely but the issue persists with stock clocks. Had to flip over to the ASUS BIOS in order to get a working boot.

Certainly not complaining, just wanted to bring attention to the fact that there might be something in the new Crimson drivers that has a negative impact on this BIOS. I pretty surprised, never once had a black screen boot on this BIOS before updating the drivers, got a much higher memory clock versus the ASUS BIOS as well.


----------



## tenow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripleR234*
> 
> I don't know if this is happening with anyone else (my particular 290X (XFX Reference/Elpida RAM) is poop anyways) but updating to the new Radeon Software Crimson drivers completely broke the V1.7 No-Mod BIOS for me. Had a decent 1130/1530 OC going with the last Beta of Catalyst this morning, but after updating to Crimson the card black screens immediately on boot. Uninstalled MSIAB completely but the issue persists with stock clocks. Had to flip over to the ASUS BIOS in order to get a working boot.
> 
> Certainly not complaining, just wanted to bring attention to the fact that there might be something in the new Crimson drivers that has a negative impact on this BIOS. I pretty surprised, never once had a black screen boot on this BIOS before updating the drivers, got a much higher memory clock versus the ASUS BIOS as well.


This may be the case. I have HIS 290X ref board with Elpida. Flashed 1.7 mod and then no mod for my memory yesterday with the same result. Driver crashing during 3Dmark for no apparent reason. While in furmark everything seemed to be fine. Since it was happening after Crimson release - this is the only driver that I tried and now considering this post I might try to use older driver.
For performance comparison: furmark ran at 130 FPS with old driver on stock bios, 133 FPS with Crimson on stock bios and whopping 144 FPS with Crimson and 1.7 BIOS. No marks 'cos mark crashed as I said


----------



## fat4l

RAM I/O bus voltage mod done!
GPU-z showing 1.047V @VDDCI now








(More info hawaii bios editing thread)


----------



## emperium85

I flashed the 390x NO MOD Hynix bios to my R9 290X and i felt some performance increases in benchmarks and games. However when I switched to an UHD screen via displayport and New AMD Crimson installation the problems started.
After installing drivers everything locks up and I need to do an hard reset to the pc do someting.

When I switch to Original bios everything works fine, except that I had to lower my clocks from .

+100mv
1150
1625

to

+38mv
1100
1400

Using the card with Corsair HG10 A1 + NZXT X61 with max temps of 40 degrees.. very dissapointed.

Otherwise everything start flckering when 3d activated. Is there a fixed bios for people who uses an 4K screen ?


----------



## nj4ck

I just flashed the V1.7 memmod bios on my XFX R9 290 DD. I'm getting about 100 extra points on the Valley benchmark (ultra HD) with the same OC I was running on the stock bios (1100/1350). However I'm noticing that, at least in the Valley benchmark, I need a lot more voltage for everything to be stable. With the stock BIOS I needed +19mV for the 1100/1350 OC, with the memmod BIOS I need +31mV. Not a huge deal as I am watercooling, but I do wonder how and why this is happening. I haven't tried any other benchmarks yet and I am using the crimson drivers, so this may be just a software issue.


----------



## emperium85

Is everything working fine with the new CRIMSON drivers of AMD ?
Mine stuck at Windows loading everytime


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emperium85*
> 
> Is everything working fine with the new CRIMSON drivers of AMD ?
> Mine stuck at Windows loading everytime


It will do that when you have previously applied an OC.

It retains the previous clock prior to shutting down. unfortunately, Voltages revert to stock. Thus the issue.


----------



## fat4l

That's why u should go with bios modding









Anyway, today I did some fraps benchmark of *Crysis 3*, Welcome to the Jungle.
134s Benchmark, Crossfire 290x (ares III).
All max details, 1440p, SMAA MGPU 2x.
My results are:
*Stock clocks, 1030/1250MHz:*
Min: 59
Max: 108
Avg: 71.127

*Overclocked clocks, 1200/1700MHz(1500Timings):*
Min: 62
Max: 132
Avg: 85.517

Difference: 20.2%

*3DMark Firestrike eXtreme:*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6593207/fs/6590481


Difference in Graphics Score: 19.7%

Nice scaling.


----------



## TrixX

Do you have those BIN's as Rom's fat4l?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Do you have those BIN's as Rom's fat4l?


Not sure if I understand you correctly.
Are u asking if I have the modded roms(bioses) for my card ?


----------



## BiruZ

I was able to break the 20k on FS with the new BIOS @ 1150/1350:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9475300?



not for 24/7 use as my VRM temp got up to 100c.

edit: 10k on extreme:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9475699?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> I was able to break the 20k on FS with the new BIOS @ 1150/1350:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9475300?
> 
> 
> 
> not for 24/7 use as my VRM temp got up to 100c.
> 
> edit: 10k on extreme:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9475699?


Maybe you can try lowering the core and increasing the memory clock to 1375 if you can't break into 1500 teritory.

These BIOS, esp the modded ones greatly scale with memory speeds.

Might be helpful in your case where you can tune down the Voltage.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Not sure if I understand you correctly.
> Are u asking if I have the modded roms(bioses) for my card ?


Yeah, the bin format isn't readable by Hawaii bios reader, was wanting to check compatibility with my Sapphire R9 290 OC Tri-X.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Yeah, the bin format isn't readable by Hawaii bios reader, was wanting to check compatibility with my Sapphire R9 290 OC Tri-X.


lol.

Change the file extension to .bin and vice versa.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Yeah, the bin format isn't readable by Hawaii bios reader, was wanting to check compatibility with my Sapphire R9 290 OC Tri-X.


When you select open file in HawaiiReader in next window by where it has open cancel buttons (bottom right) change box above to All Files (*.*). Now you will see *.bin files, select file, once open mod and save as .rom if you like.


----------



## vfdb

Thanks for these Bios, I have been using the 290_NOMOD_Mod version and it has allowed me to get 1050/1375 stable on 0mv+... I don't know how you did it but thanks!!!!









On the stock 290 bios I could only run 1030/1375 and that was with +25mv

R9 290 tri x with an 83.5 ASIC


----------



## mus1mus

That is some serious ASIC Quality. Memory info?


----------



## vfdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is some serious ASIC Quality. Memory info?


Hynix H5GC4H24AJR The memory seems quite good it runs at 1700mhz with +100mv on the core.

The actual core is not that good and will not do over 1150 with +100mv but I like to keep things lower for the heat and noise


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vfdb*
> 
> Hynix H5GC4H24AJR The memory seems quite good it runs at 1700mhz with +100mv on the core.
> 
> The actual core is not that good and will not do over 1150 with +100mv but I like to keep things lower for the heat and noise


Probably a misreading about ajr memory. The 390 bios will report that any card has ajr memory.


----------



## mus1mus

This^

Run Hawaii CUInfo to get the right memory info.

1150 on air. Water will probably raise that.


----------



## vfdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Probably a misreading about ajr memory. The 390 bios will report that any card has ajr memory.


ahhhh yeah you are right, I've just gone back to the old bios and now its saying Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I have completely re-done the entire layout of the OP to make it easier for newcomers to get started. Please feel free to let me know if anything else needs updated / changed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Thanks. Im slowly working up the guts to do this. I have a Lightning in RMA, one left in my system. I think Im going to grab another one just to experiment with. My main card has a weird issue with the LN2 BIOS. Sometimes it shows clocks at zero, nothing can be set or rest, and the framerate graph shows it going from zero to max every 1-2 seconds. So I think when I get the RMA back I should at least reflash that BIOS to get it back to stock and working properly. After that, Im going to try to mod the memory settings to see what I can achieve. Very cool thread. The peeps with the experience are always helpful on OCN. Paying very close attention to everything @gupsterg has been saying. I shouldve never gotten rid of my third/extra Lightning


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Thanks. Im slowly working up the guts to do this. I have a Lightning in RMA, one left in my system. I think Im going to grab another one just to experiment with. My main card has a weird issue with the LN2 BIOS. Sometimes it shows clocks at zero, nothing can be set or rest, and the framerate graph shows it going from zero to max every 1-2 seconds. So I think when I get the RMA back I should at least reflash that BIOS to get it back to stock and working properly. After that, Im going to try to mod the memory settings to see what I can achieve. Very cool thread. The peeps with the experience are always helpful on OCN. Paying very close attention to everything @gupsterg has been saying. I shouldve never gotten rid of my third/extra Lightning


As I said in the OP the Lightning BIOS was just a very rough and quick test BIOS (which has problems) that we whipped up one day for some people that asked for it. Unfortunately 100% of people that have used it have reported those problems to be true. But if you are going to venture into the fray and work on the Lightning BIOS that would be awesome! I can't wait to see what things you might come up with. And yes @gupsterg has a vast wealth of information on this topic. A very well informed guy indeed!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> As I said in the OP the Lightning BIOS was just a very rough and quick test BIOS (which has problems) that we whipped up one day for some people that asked for it. Unfortunately 100% of people that have used it have reported those problems to be true. But if you are going to venture into the fray and work on the Lightning BIOS that would be awesome! I can't wait to see what things you might come up with. And yes @gupsterg has a vast wealth of information on this topic. A very well informed guy indeed!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Yeah Ive been thinking about the problems that everyone else has been having. And thats partly why 1) I want to do it and 2) want to make sure I have an extra card before I begin. Dont worry, you'll be hearing about my experiences!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vfdb*
> 
> Hynix H5GC4H24AJR The memory seems quite good it runs at 1700mhz with +100mv on the core.
> 
> The actual core is not that good and will not do over 1150 with +100mv but I like to keep things lower for the heat and noise


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Probably a misreading about ajr memory. The 390 bios will report that any card has ajr memory.


I'll explain whats going on with the ROMs in post1, Lard has copied timings for each IC as per description of ROM. ie Elpida has Elpida timings but no change has been made to the text that MemoryInfo uses to display IC Name.


Spoiler: I have changed bios P/N & Version to have my name and IC name



http://imgur.com/yFBy9e4

I think the bios version has not changed in Crimson driver due to me having just modded rom and flashed without uninstall and reinstall, but oddly other elements refreshed and GPU-Z + MemoryInfo show all modified text descriptions.





Spoiler: 390X vs My rom vs Stilts MLU






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Paying very close attention to everything @gupsterg has been saying.


Your making me blush!







, I'm another PC enthusiast feeding his hobby. TBH picked up all of this with just online research and delving into ROM with @OneB1t & @DDSZ + @Lard and others of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> And yes @gupsterg has a vast wealth of information on this topic. A very well informed guy indeed!


Blushing even more but if I was honest the skin pigment I have means it's not possible! LOL


----------



## ManofGod1000

Deleted.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you select open file in HawaiiReader in next window by where it has open cancel buttons (bottom right) change box above to All Files (*.*). Now you will see *.bin files, select file, once open mod and save as .rom if you like.


Ah thanks mate


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## vfdb

Is it possible to mod the bios for an R9 290 Tri X so that the fans don't start spinning until 50 degrees?


----------



## SRV

I'm wondering the same thing. But afaik, it is not possible.


----------



## madmanmarz

Hi, is it typical to achieve lower overclocks with the tightened timings? Fallout 4 crashed for me about 10 minutes in but there was an artifact or two after a couple minutes. I am guessing it's the memory clock. I used to run 1150/1650 rather comfortably and can run 1200/1700.

I used the modded 390x bios. This is a Sapphire 290 unlocked to x with Hynix memory.


----------



## Vlad001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It will do that when you have previously applied an OC.
> 
> It retains the previous clock prior to shutting down. unfortunately, Voltages revert to stock. Thus the issue.


Do you have solution for this problem? i have same issue...


----------



## mus1mus

Will have to wait for AMD to update that issue.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlad001*
> 
> Do you have solution for this problem? i have same issue...


I think I figured out something. I'm using Trixx and have been messing with this issue for the last few days. Anyway I set Trixx to load at startup and restore clocks and it has been working just fine.

Why didn't AMD just freakin at a slider to disable overdrive???


----------



## Vlad001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> I think I figured out something. I'm using Trixx and have been messing with this issue for the last few days. Anyway I set Trixx to load at startup and restore clocks and it has been working just fine.
> 
> Why didn't AMD just freakin at a slider to disable overdrive???


This dont work for me







Thakns anyway... i'm back to latest CCC. How can AMD be that much stupid? Its not only this, they have optional downloads with Crimson, chipset driver (for AMD motherboards with amd chipset) and RAIDxpert (for RAID users) and they even can't install...







Why? because they can install only in catalyst environment (CCC instalator). This is simple things damn it...


----------



## GDDR5

Trying 390x mem mod bios on my reference Sapphire R9 290 4GB elpida (locked). Videocard starts fine. Make tests on Futuremark and Heaven. Temperatures are lower and results are higher, but i have small amount of artifacts on stock speed, OCCT found errors. When i trying overclock core speed, more than 1040 mhz will stop driver. Can i do anything to avoid artifacts?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys what Bios do you recommend for Reference card? One is 290X other is 290. Both have Hynix and both can do 1250/1625 stable with +200mV with stock BIOS. I need to beat my current score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9566783?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys what Bios do you recommend for Reference card? One is 290X other is 290. Both have Hynix and both can do 1250/1625 stable with +200mV with stock BIOS. I need to beat my current score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9566783?


I would say mod your original bioses. While the 390 bios may perform better, it can give you alot more headache. The 290 bios was by far the most stable to play around with (in my case).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I would say mod your original bioses. While the 390 bios may perform better, it can give you alot more headache. The 290 bios was by far the most stable to play around with (in my case).


Just want something only for 3DMark, I dont OC for normal gaming. Any Bios I can just download and try?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just want something only for 3DMark, I dont OC for normal gaming. Any Bios I can just download and try?


Okay so a benching bios. You can try the 390 bios i guess. But i could help you mod your 290 bioses if you want to. The hex values that @mus1mus found does wonders to the score and mix the memory timings into that and you are going to demolish your previous score probably.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Okay so a benching bios. You can try the 390 bios i guess. But i could help you mod your 290 bioses if you want to. The hex values that @mus1mus found does wonders to the score and mix the memory timings into that and you are going to demolish your previous score probably.


I am using 290X bios with both my 290s. One Unlocks one does not.

Hawaii.zip 103k .zip file


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am using 290X bios with both my 290s. One Unlocks one does not.
> 
> Hawaii.zip 103k .zip file


Okay good that makes everything easier and that both has hynix. Will look into it.


----------



## mus1mus

We can help you with that.










i'll take a look at your bios and try to mod it.


----------



## fyzzz

Who is going to do it?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am using 290X bios with both my 290s. One Unlocks one does not.
> 
> Hawaii.zip 103k .zip file


I put stock 1250 timings upto 1625 mhz, your cards may or may not be able to handle it, you have to see and i put in a 'middle clock' and of course the tweak to the magic hex values.

Hawaii.zip 103k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

I'll try to add one.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I put stock 1250 timings upto 1625 mhz, your cards may or may not be able to handle it, you have to see and i put in a 'middle clock' and of course the tweak to the magic hex values.
> 
> Hawaii.zip 103k .zip file


I will give 1500MHz a try.


----------



## mus1mus

Try these.

Zealot.zip 311k .zip file


1250 -
1250 to 1750 share 1250 Timings. (I'd try this last







)

1375 -
1375 to 1750 share 1375 Timings.

1500 -
1500 - 1750 share the same Timings.

You will get pretty linear scaling with memory clocks on these but there are clocks that may fail. I know you have the idea of the Memory increments for Hawaii. Try to dial those.

DPM 7 changed to 1287. Ramp them fans.









Try to reach 1500, 1625 or 1750 when you test. If you end up at 1625, try to dial 1650, 1675 etc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I tried Fyzzz Bios and this is the score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9567987? Almost 29K in GPU score.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried Fyzzz Bios and this is the score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9567987? Almost 29K in GPU score.


Nice


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So what difference between 390 memory and 290 memory?


----------



## mus1mus

Some 3XX optimisations really.

Mem tweaks with the 290 can match them. But the 3XX bios makes the card run cooler.

hey, break 30K please.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Some 3XX optimisations really.
> 
> Mem tweaks with the 290 can match them. But the 3XX bios makes the card run cooler.
> 
> hey, break 30K please.


I am under water so Heat is not a problem. What about MLU Bios with memory 1250Mhz timings @ 1625Mhz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x


----------



## mus1mus

You can try that as well.

It gave me issues on Elpida though.

IIRC, the timings were tighter. So going past 1375 gave me issues.

@fyzzz, did you add the magic HEX on your BIOS for Zeal??


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can try that as well.
> 
> It gave me issues on Elpida though.
> 
> IIRC, the timings were tighter. So going past 1375 gave me issues.
> 
> @fyzzz, did you add the magic HEX on your BIOS for Zeal??


Yep i also had no luck with the stilts timings in higher straps. Yes i added 26 50 in the bios. He could try dd/d1, i've had luck with that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yep i also had no luck with the stilts timings in higher straps. Yes i added 26 50 in the bios. He could try dd/d1, i've had luck with that.


What i mean use your timings but his newer BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What i mean use your timings but his newer BIOS.


Try this.

MLU - 50P - !250 Timings from your rom.

50P-X1250.zip 99k .zip file


Let us know what you'd get from this. No Magic HEX yet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I tried the BIOS you posted before. 1625 keep getting RSOD. Flashed the one I ran before @ 1625 multiple time and still RSOD.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Highest score I can get right now.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6693195


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried the BIOS you posted before. 1625 keep getting RSOD. Flashed the one I ran before @ 1625 multiple time and still RSOD.


On which BIOS?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On which BIOS?


Yours gave me about 300 point less then then the first Bios at same clock speeds. I used your 1250.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yours gave me about 300 point less then then the first Bios at same clock speeds. I used your 1250.


Magic HEX were not yet included on those.

Have you tried the MLU-1250?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Magic HEX were not yet included on those.
> 
> Have you tried the MLU-1250?


No. Getting late here. Will try more Saturday.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Link:- View heading Memory Timings Modding


Thanks gupsterg for the link ... I see what I can learn from your thread







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Highest score I can get right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6693195


Do you have single card's benchmark with that clock?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We can help you with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll take a look at your bios and try to mod it.


 Sapphire.R9290.4096.131211.zip 43k .zip file


Please mod my 290 BIOS. This is 290 TRI-X OC BIOS.

- your bestest ELPIDA memory timings

- Stilt's HYNIX memory timings

- DPM7 1.287V


----------



## mus1mus

Benching - Gaming?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Benching - Gaming?


For both.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thanks gupsterg for the link ... I see what I can learn from your thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have single card's benchmark with that clock?


Will try that.


----------



## mus1mus

Okay, I'll mod one.

Roms have both Hynix and Elpida Timings.

*M50-1500.rom*

Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
Power Limit to 999
1287 3D Base Voltage
1500 Strap up to 1750.

*M50-1375.rom*

Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
Power Limit to 999
1287 3D Base Voltage
1375 Strap up to 1750

*M50-1250.rom*

Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
Power Limit to 999
1287 3D Base Voltage
1250 Strap up to 1750

*M50-1250_Bench.rom*

Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
Power Limit to 999
1287 3D Base Voltage
1250 Strap up to 1750
_Special Magic HEX







_

TEST.zip 396k .zip file


TRY. I won't be available til Sunday your time though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

290X - 1275/1625

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9578124?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 290X - 1275/1625
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9578124?


Nice card!

I think a modded PT BIOS can make that fly!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, I'll mod one.
> 
> Roms have both Hynix and Elpida Timings.
> 
> *M50-1500.rom*
> 
> Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
> Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
> Power Limit to 999
> 1287 3D Base Voltage
> 1500 Strap up to 1750.
> 
> *M50-1375.rom*
> 
> Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
> Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
> Power Limit to 999
> 1287 3D Base Voltage
> 1375 Strap up to 1750
> 
> *M50-1250.rom*
> 
> Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
> Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
> Power Limit to 999
> 1287 3D Base Voltage
> 1250 Strap up to 1750
> 
> *M50-1250_Bench.rom*
> 
> Stilt MLU M50 Base 1075/1375
> Asus 290X Timings for both Hynix and Elpida
> Power Limit to 999
> 1287 3D Base Voltage
> 1250 Strap up to 1750
> _Special Magic HEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> TEST.zip 396k .zip file
> 
> 
> TRY. I won't be available til Sunday your time though.


I noticed you didn't use the 290 TRI-X OC BIOS I attached in the post. Can you mod that instead?


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, my bad.

Can no longer do that til Sunday.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What do you mean by 3D Base voltage? What is stock? Does this make the card OC further?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean by 3D Base voltage? What is stock? Does this make the card OC further?


Not really. DPM7 Voltage, if unaltered will be defined by the Card's VID for DPM7 (3D Clock Voltage before Droop)

If altered in the BIOS, this will force the card to either have a lower or higher DPM7 Voltage than it is programmed with.

In a way, it may allow higher clocks if the card's VID is lower than the value defined by the BIOS. OC/OV software use Offset Voltage when you move the sliders. You may end up with a higher final Voltage or, need less offset.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean by 3D Base voltage? What is stock? Does this make the card OC further?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. DPM7 Voltage, if unaltered will be defined by the Card's VID for DPM7 (3D Clock Voltage before Droop)
> 
> If altered in the BIOS, this will force the card to either have a lower or higher DPM7 Voltage than it is programmed with.
> 
> In a way, it may allow higher clocks if the card's VID is lower than the value defined by the BIOS. OC/OV software use Offset Voltage when you move the sliders. You may end up with a higher final Voltage or, need less offset.
Click to expand...

If I changed 3d clock to 1200 for example, can DPM7 auto-VID support the new 3d clock?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was just looking for some Fury and Fury X FireStrike benchmarks and I was disappointing. They are scoring 14.5-16K tops. I am that close with 290X lol. I would have expected at least 18-19K.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was just looking for some Fury and Fury X FireStrike benchmarks and I was disappointing. They are scoring 14.5-16K tops. I am that close with 290X lol. I would have expected at least 18-19K.


+

I know. Hence why I'm waiting for next gen. I don't have as good a card as Mus1Mus or some of the others here, but mine's far better than all but the very top like theirs. Just can't see spending the cash on something that is only a hair better.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If I changed 3d clock to 1200 for example, can DPM7 auto-VID support the new 3d clock?


I think you cannot put in a very high value for DPM7 Voltage like 1350 and up. And you should only use same values for both memory and GPU.

But you can add an Offset thru the BIOS. Si even without MSI AB or TriXX, you can raise the GPU Voltage.

Regarding Auto-VID, if you dont put a specific Value on the BIOS, it will always follow the GPU's programmed VID. So you need Offset for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was just looking for some Fury and Fury X FireStrike benchmarks and I was disappointing. They are scoring 14.5-16K tops. I am that close with 290X lol. I would have expected at least 18-19K.


Yeah. But that is just FS. Gaming might show different.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think you cannot put in a very high value for DPM7 Voltage like 1350 and up. And you should only use same values for both memory and GPU.
> 
> But you can add an Offset thru the BIOS. Si even without MSI AB or TriXX, you can raise the GPU Voltage.
> 
> Regarding Auto-VID, if you dont put a specific Value on the BIOS, it will always follow the GPU's programmed VID. So you need Offset for that.
> Yeah. But that is just FS. Gaming might show different.


True but if you look at games and how close 390X is to Fury is not even funny. 290X and 290 also OC better in memory and Core. If you think about it going from 1250MHz to 1625MHz with 1250MHz timings is a big increase in memory performance. Maybe enough to match HBM. Yeah 290X with +200 mV will use a lot more power but if you think about it Fury cost 2 times as much.


----------



## madmanmarz

I asked before but didn't really get an answer.

Are you guys able to run the same clocks with the tighter timings?

I'm running the tweaked 390x hynix bios on the first page and I have noticed that I am pushing 100mhz less on this card now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> True but if you look at games and how close 390X is to Fury is not even funny. 290X and 290 also OC better in memory and Core. If you think about it going from 1250MHz to 1625MHz with 1250MHz timings is a big increase in memory performance. Maybe enough to match HBM. Yeah 290X with +200 mV will use a lot more power but if you think about it Fury cost 2 times as much.


That's very true. And I would always go for a 290/X when I need to buy one. Or a 390.

I am really interested on how a 390 would scale with BIOS modding. But I feel like I don't need one as I cannot put waterblocks in them. I am speaking what's locally available of course.

The cheapest 390 Nitro is just a few bucks more than an MSI 290X round here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> I asked before but didn't really get an answer.
> 
> Are you guys able to run the same clocks with the tighter timings?
> 
> I'm running the tweaked 390x hynix bios on the first page and I have noticed that I am pushing 100mhz less on this card now.


It's not about the clocks. It's all in the performance.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was just looking for some Fury and Fury X FireStrike benchmarks and I was disappointing. They are scoring 14.5-16K tops. I am that close with 290X lol. I would have expected at least 18-19K.


compare Firestrike extreme or ultra. we all know that Fiji perform better at higher rez.

from 7900 to 200 series is about 30% jump. it should be around the same jump from hawaii to Fiji. Again, at higher rez.

A highly oc'ed tahiti can match a stock hawaii in synthetic benchmarks not sure about gaming. of course, the vram makes a difference there.

edit: also, a stock Fury (nonX) gets 15K in graphics score i believe depending on the cpu. AMD cpus gets lower. the only way a 290X match that is if it oc's well or with an edited bios and oc.


----------



## Dekkerlion

MSIR9GAMING.zip 198k .zip file

Hello, I have an MSI R9 290X 4G Gaming updated to the latest BIOS and tried to flash the HYNIX(cause I have HYNIX memory) MODDED 390x BIOS but when I try to install the drive I just get black screen and I have to restart, so now I am trying the STOCK version for the HYNIX memory type , but I was wondering if you guys could do a MODDED 390x version(both stock and changed) based on the MSI 290x and the MSI 390x).I'm thinking that using the values from the MSI R9 390X Gaming card would work better over the BIOS from the XFX card on my MSI R9 290X Gaming, since they're basically direct upgrades from the same provider
I have supplied over here the BIOS I initially had before flashing(latest version) as well as the MSI R9 390X 8G Gaming BIOS taken from TechPowerUp Database
Thanks!
EDIT: I tested the STOCK as well and it still gives black screen when installing the AMD driver.I have returned to my default BIOS.Should I try NO MOD as well?I really don't understand why neither of the HYNIX bioses wouldn't install the driver without black screen


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not about the clocks. It's all in the performance.


Have you guys done any benchmarks to show increased performance with tighter timings even at lower frequencies?

I run 1150/1650 most of the time but can usually run 1175/1700 24/7.

I was crashing quickly on 1150/1650 - dropped to 1150/1600 and still crashed after a while. I'm guessung I'll have to run 1550 mhz or so which is at least 150mhz less than I used to be able to.

Do the timings make up for that much of a loss in frequency? Have you guys had a similar experience with having to lower your freq?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> compare Firestrike extreme or ultra. we all know that Fiji perform better at higher rez.
> 
> from 7900 to 200 series is about 30% jump. it should be around the same jump from hawaii to Fiji. Again, at higher rez.
> 
> A highly oc'ed tahiti can match a stock hawaii in synthetic benchmarks not sure about gaming. of course, the vram makes a difference there.
> 
> edit: also, a stock Fury (nonX) gets 15K in graphics score i believe depending on the cpu. AMD cpus gets lower. the only way a 290X match that is if it oc's well or with an edited bios and oc.


Sadly dont have a Fury to test.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sadly dont have a Fury to test.


Found this stock Fury at the Fiji Club . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9362658

a 290X should match it when oc'ed. As we've seen the Fiji matches the 980 Ti in higher rez something hawaii won't do.


----------



## kizwan

@mus1mus, I copied the 1250_bench timing to 290 TRI-X OC BIOS. Not test it yet but I will later.


----------



## Dekkerlion

Uhm some help please? D:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Found this stock Fury at the Fiji Club . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9362658
> 
> a 290X should match it when oc'ed. As we've seen the Fiji matches the 980 Ti in higher rez something hawaii won't do.


290X will get same gain in high res too because of massive memory bandwidth, Dont forget that in benchmarks Fury and 290X are stock. What we have seen is 390X very close to Fury more time then Fury close to 980 Ti.


----------



## mus1mus

I still believe in the Fury beating Hawaii. Even when overclocked.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I still believe in the Fury beating Hawaii. Even when overclocked.


Well 3584 SP compare to 290X 2816 SP. They both run at same clock speed. For 290X to match the core performance roughly it has to be. ~ 1275MHz which is exactly what I had to get same FireStrike score. Yes Fury in real world will be faster but to think that a 290X with OC can came that close while being 2 years old is pretty amazing. HD 7970 could also come close to 290X but the difference is 290X pulls away with OC. Fury and Fury X dont which sucks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> *290X will get same gain in high res too* because of massive memory bandwidth, Dont forget that in benchmarks Fury and 290X are stock. What we have seen is 390X very close to Fury more time then Fury close to 980 Ti.


You are right. my bad.









Maybe the game benchies i was seeing were the Fury X against the 980Ti. Yah, Fury will lag behind and the 390X closer to it.

edit: I've seen an oc'ed Fury upwards of 16K for 7/24 use, though, and hawaii can't do that with an oc for 7/24.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @mus1mus, I copied the 1250_bench timing to 290 TRI-X OC BIOS. Not test it yet but I will later.


Test it sire! Test it.

26 50 magic hex as well. Nice!

It might lower your OC though. And don't be surprised if you get nasty graphics when benching. Like I said, it's just a benching mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkerlion*
> 
> MSIR9GAMING.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> Hello, I have an MSI R9 290X 4G Gaming updated to the latest BIOS and tried to flash the HYNIX(cause I have HYNIX memory) MODDED 390x BIOS but when I try to install the drive I just get black screen and I have to restart, so now I am trying the STOCK version for the HYNIX memory type , but I was wondering if you guys could do a MODDED 390x version(both stock and changed) based on the MSI 290x and the MSI 390x).I'm thinking that using the values from the MSI R9 390X Gaming card would work better over the BIOS from the XFX card on my MSI R9 290X Gaming, since they're basically direct upgrades from the same provider
> I have supplied over here the BIOS I initially had before flashing(latest version) as well as the MSI R9 390X 8G Gaming BIOS taken from TechPowerUp Database
> Thanks!
> EDIT: I tested the STOCK as well and it still gives black screen when installing the AMD driver.I have returned to my default BIOS.Should I try NO MOD as well?I really don't understand why neither of the HYNIX bioses wouldn't install the driver without black screen


I am wondering why you are having skme issues with the BIOS. Maybe that isn't a Hynix card after all.

Check your memory make with Hawaii CUInfo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Have you guys done any benchmarks to show increased performance with tighter timings even at lower frequencies?
> 
> I run 1150/1650 most of the time but can usually run 1175/1700 24/7.
> 
> I was crashing quickly on 1150/1650 - dropped to 1150/1600 and still crashed after a while. I'm guessung I'll have to run 1550 mhz or so which is at least 150mhz less than I used to be able to.
> 
> Do the timings make up for that much of a loss in frequency? Have you guys had a similar experience with having to lower your freq?


With tighter timings (1250 up to 1750) the lowest Memory Clock you can dial to see the gains is 1375.

It shows a little gain compared to 1500 of course. Let alone, 1625 and 1750. Maybe more stable though.


----------



## madmanmarz

I've been having trouble with these bioses one way or another, seems like I can't find the perfect one. I tried making my own, using others that were posted, and just nothing seems to work out. Might just op out of this program.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> I've been having trouble with these bioses one way or another, seems like I can't find the perfect one. I tried making my own, using others that were posted, and just nothing seems to work out. Might just op out of this program.


What exactly is it?


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Idle voltage in 390/X roms is lower than 290/X roms, that would cause black screens at idle.
> 
> I will fix that in next release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it was my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was taking more care to make sure I got VRAM_Info table from your stock rom modded into 390 rom correctly. If that was not done right rom and would not function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> After you've tested rom with tighter RAM timings I can look into voltage situation as well for OC'ing.


Hi,

After this post, has there been any new try in using 390X Bios like the one from here?

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=1002-67b0--04d7,1002-67b0--04df,1002-67b0--2015,1002-67b0--22bc,1002-67b0--2357,1002-67b0--9395,1002-67b0--e324

with a 290X Tri-X new edition with Samsung memory? ( K4G20325FS )

Here is my bios :

SapphireTriX290XNewEd.zip 42k .zip file


Thanks to rdr09 for giving me the idea.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/40770#post_24675432


----------



## Dekkerlion

dis.png 301k .png file


It seems it is Hynix after all.Might the issue be, because Voltage was unlocked on MSI Afterburner and it was +13mV?I always reset that to 0 , but when the Voltage is unlocked it resets to +13mV automatically.Should I have locked voltage control from Afterburner before doing that?Otherwise the videocard doesn't seem to be faulty, I can do some pretty healthy overclocks with/without extra Voltage and Power Usage.
Have you checked the BIOSes I uploaded in the other post?Are they different enough from your offering so that it'd make a difference and give me black screen when installing drivers?
Thanks, mus1mus!

EDIT: There may be some significant change between the MSI Gaming versions and the XFX BIOS you modified, at least that's my guess for now


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> You are right. my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the game benchies i was seeing were the Fury X against the 980Ti. Yah, Fury will lag behind and the 390X closer to it.
> 
> edit: I've seen an oc'ed Fury upwards of 16K for 7/24 use, though, and hawaii can't do that with an oc for 7/24.


290X will get me ~ 1200/1500 24/7 stable. That is good for about 14.5K. Not too far off 16K really. I mean Fury having 4GB and such both cards will fade around the same time eventhough there is 2 years difference. Its almost like HD 5870 vs HD 6970 days. HD 6970 was just a filler card.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 290X will get me ~ 1200/1500 24/7 stable. That is good for about 14.5K. Not too far off 16K really. I mean Fury having 4GB and such both cards will fade around the same time eventhough there is 2 years difference. Its almost like HD 5870 vs HD 6970 days. HD 6970 was just a filler card.


Your 290X does that indeed but not many do. Anyways, the Fiji upgrade is not meant for Hawaii owners much like Tahiti to Hawaii. IMO, Fiji are for those coming from Tahiti or lower.

But, the 15% difference between Fiji and Hawaii may just be enuf to get a more decent gameplay in 4K, which is what Fiji is meant for.

this is not even 1200 core iirc . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9365256


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Your 290X does that indeed but not many do. Anyways, the Fiji upgrade is not meant for Hawaii owners much like Tahiti to Hawaii. IMO, Fiji are for those coming from Tahiti or lower.
> 
> But, the 15% difference between Fiji and Hawaii may just be enuf to get a more decent gameplay in 4K, which is what Fiji is meant for.
> 
> this is not even 1200 core iirc . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9365256


Yes but 1200 Core in impossible for Fury.

Also going from HD 7970 to 290X is a very good upgrade. 290X to Fury not as good.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes but 1200 Core in impossible for Fury.
> 
> Also going from HD 7970 to 290X is a very good upgrade. 290X to Fury not as good.


It does not need to get 1200 to get that 15% difference. Hawaii may need 1400 oc to get 16K, which is not going to happen in water. Maybe LN2. These are all Firestrike scenarios and may not paint a true picture of actual gaming.

From 7900 to 290 is good in crossfire not much for single - imo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> It does not need to get 1200 to get that 15% difference. Hawaii may need 1400 oc to get 16K, which is not going to happen in water. Maybe LN2. These are all Firestrike scenarios and may not paint a true picture of actual gaming.
> 
> From 7900 to 290 is good in crossfire not much for single - imo.


I am 15.3K with just 1275MHz/1625MHz. I know some that can do higher memory speeds and some hit 1300+ in core. Yeah its not even close to 24/7.

7970 vs 290X will see more difference in DX12 where the extra ACE units come to play.

If you compare

7970 to 290X

You jump from 32 ROP to 64 ROP (Big upgrade)
GCN 1.0 to GCN 1.1 (nice upgrade)
384-Bit to 512-Bit (OK upgrade but you get 1GB extra)
All the extra stuff like FreeSync.

Fury to 290X
HBM which does not seem to make much difference
More SP is really the only thing you get
GCN 1.1 to GCN 1.2


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What exactly is it?


The reason I wanted to change bios' in the first place, is because this one (ever since flashed to 290x) gives me occasional black screens on boot. If i restart it works fine. BUT the bios gives me great stability otherwise and great clocks.

I tried several if not all of the sapphire bios' from techpowerup, the 2 for my memory type posted on the front page, some of the customs ones I saw posted in this thread and some stock ones that I modified (except for timings) based on some of the bios' I saw here.

Some would vastly restrict my memory clocks, and I can understand why with the tighter timings, but they would also usually not be stable with my usual gpu clock and I would have to bump down.

I tried to make my goal to modify the stock voltage, and increase TDP on a 290x bios, so in hopes that it would work with the crimson driver and not cause any blackscreens, that way even if overdrive forced my previous overclocks on startup, the graphics bios would force enough voltage for it not to blackscreen. Unfortunately I did not have much luck when forcing the voltage. Usually, when I put +200mv on trixx, I get about 1.28v in gaming (and oddly 1.32v in the freesync demo). When entering 1287 in hawaii info, I would get a lot of vdroop, so to compensate I found that 1375 resulted in being voltages very very close to stock +200mv. Unfortunately when forcing that voltage, some bios' would straight up blackscreen, and others just weren't as stable. I tried with several stock 290x bios', as well as some modded ones here, and they would have stability issues at my normal clocks. If it was just the memory I would be okay with that, but since it seemed to affect gpu clock stability, I opted out.

I may play around more with it today but I feel like I already wasted a lot of time. All I want is a stable 290x or 390x bios with core voltage at 1.28v (actual) that can achieve the same clocks I was previously getting.

Oddly enough, I went back to a stock 290x bios, and the voltage is quite a bit higher at stock (around 1.2v in 3d) and with +200mv It's hitting close to 1.4v. Don't know how that happened but whatever.

Sorry for the long winded post, but when you change the voltage value in the gpu and memory timing boxes in hawaii info, does that affect the memory voltage? Are they bound together somehow?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am 15.3K with just 1275MHz/1625MHz. I know some that can do higher memory speeds and some hit 1300+ in core. Yeah its not even close to 24/7.
> 
> 7970 vs 290X will see more difference in DX12 where the extra ACE units come to play.
> 
> If you compare
> 
> 7970 to 290X
> 
> You jump from 32 ROP to 64 ROP (Big upgrade)
> GCN 1.0 to GCN 1.1 (nice upgrade)
> 384-Bit to 512-Bit (OK upgrade but you get 1GB extra)
> All the extra stuff like FreeSync.
> 
> Fury to 290X
> HBM which does not seem to make much difference
> More SP is really the only thing you get
> GCN 1.1 to GCN 1.2


If we base it on non 7/24 benching clocks - they may be close. My perspective is based on 4K, which i use. If at 1080, my jump from 7900 to 290 was not well worth it 'cause i can pretty much max out the same games on both. When i went 4K and crossfire was the change made a difference. I feel like that slight oomph that Fiji gets will make 4K gameplay better.

But, like i said, Fiji upgrade is not meant for us.

Also, if i go Fiji, then i know two of those will require me to actually upgrade my Sandy finally.


----------



## RatusNatus

Insan1tyOne

Do you have some info about this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll

I'll have my R9 290 BlackScreen version back tomorrow. It never show any artifact. Driver never stop working. But now when the driver is loaded, before windows login, black screen. Only safe mod.
Had same problem with another PC. I'm trying the 3 PC with more power just to make sure.

So, i want to try another bios. Do you have any clue?
My card:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150407/powercolor-r9290-4096-131204.html


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatusNatus*
> 
> Insan1tyOne
> 
> Do you have some info about this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll
> 
> I'll have my R9 290 BlackScreen version back tomorrow. It never show any artifact. Driver never stop working. But now when the driver is loaded, before windows login, black screen. Only safe mod.
> Had same problem with another PC. I'm trying the 3 PC with more power just to make sure.
> 
> So, i want to try another bios. Do you have any clue?
> My card:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150407/powercolor-r9290-4096-131204.html


I though those where cards with problem and you had to RMA.


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I though those where cards with problem and you had to RMA.


Those are cards do have problems but not everyone can rma it. The problem is not under load. IS usually in desktop where it start... to the point it wont load windows. Safe mode is ok.
My card never had a problem, till black screen after reboot.









I was also thinking in give this a try before rma, if i could.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatusNatus*
> 
> Those are cards do have problems but not everyone can rma it. The problem is not under load. IS usually in desktop where it start... to the point it wont load windows. Safe mode is ok.
> My card never had a problem, till black screen after reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking in give this a try before rma, if i could.


Only thing you can try is to add move voltage to the core if its possible.


----------



## mus1mus

With OC?

It may have something to do with the Memory.


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Only thing you can try is to add move voltage to the core if its possible.


It cant do any harm.
The card defaut core is 975. Maybe 947 is just ok. Ill try everything to not RMA.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With OC?
> 
> It may have something to do with the Memory.


Well its probably the memory controller not getting enough volts. I used to get black screen on boot when I would under volts my card.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well its probably the memory controller not getting enough volts. I used to get black screen on boot when I would under volts my card.


Very likely. And if the BIOS has been edited, you need to make sure the DPM7 Voltage for both Memory and Core should match. Else, Black Screen at start-up.



Also note the reason I ask if the card was OC'ed. Crimson sticks to the last OC but doesn't apply the Voltages back at startup. Results to the same issue.
Flashing a new verified BIOS might work for the user having these kinds of issues.


----------



## madmanmarz

Is there a way to get the system to recognize our 290's as 390's ?

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Radeon-Technologies-Group-Update-2016-FreeSync-and-HDR


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Is there a way to get the system to recognize our 290's as 390's ?
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Radeon-Technologies-Group-Update-2016-FreeSync-and-HDR


But why only R9 300 Series? They are all rebrands of 200 Series.


----------



## Dekkerlion

So, any update, OP? D:
Could someone do a MSI R9 390x Gaming version for the MSI R9 290x Gaming ?

Also how can I enable Voltage Tables in HawaiiBiosReader?


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But why only R9 300 Series? They are all rebrands of 200 Series.


Don't ask me, that what the article says.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just wondering why the card still remains 290 when you flash it with 390 Bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just wondering why the card still remains 290 when you flash it with 390 Bios?


I remember back in the early days of this thread/mod, Firestrike detects a modded 200 series as a 300 series. But they have updated their hardware detection scheme later.

Hardware detection also, as reported, gives the 300 series cards the edge in some games even when clocked the same and not saturating the 4GB memory deficit against the 200 series cards due to some special driver aids.

You know what happens when you flash a 290X BIOS to a locked 290 card right?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just wondering why the card still remains 290 when you flash it with 390 Bios?


The application might be using PCI Revision ID to detect if the ASIC is either "Hawaii" or "Grenada". "Hawaii" has PCI Rev. ID of 0, while "Grenada" has 80. This value comes from the GPU fuses, so it cannot be changed. That has nothing to do with the actual silicon revision either as "Hawaii" and "Grenada" are exactly the same stuff.

If the new stuff is available on "Grenada", it will work just as well on "Hawaii". Might require editing the driver .inf file thou


----------



## HydroBudz

My search-fu is failing me, but has anyone tried flashing these BIOS to a Gigabyte 290/390 to unlock the voltage control?


----------



## The Stilt

All 290 cards have "voltage control" since the Hawaii / Grenada requires SVI2 voltage interface.


----------



## HydroBudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> All 290 cards have "voltage control" since the Hawaii / Grenada requires SVI2 voltage interface.


Gigabyte locks the voltage. Only power limit can be turned up slightly. Which is why I asked if these BIOS will unlock voltage control.


----------



## OneB1t

i have gigabyte 290X reference and it have unlocked voltage


----------



## HydroBudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i have gigabyte 290X reference and it have unlocked voltage


What are you using to adjust voltage? I've tried Afterburner and OC Guru2. Neither of which will allow me to adjust voltage on my 390X G1 Gaming


----------



## OneB1t

you need to unlock voltage control in msi afterburner but nearly any program can mess with 290 voltage


----------



## mus1mus

Giga 3XX cards seemed locked indeed.


----------



## HydroBudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Giga 3XX cards seemed locked indeed.


That's been my experience and also what I've read. Which is why I'm wondering if the BIOS from another 390X will unlock it.

I suppose I could be the guinea pig. lol


----------



## The Stilt

Someone post the bios of these "locked" Gigabytes


----------



## aznguyen316

Anyone have a modded bios for 290x Tri-X OC? I have hynix memory, I did the bios flash from OP and that went fine, but clocks are lower than my stock OC bios of 1040Mhz and 1300 memory. I'm on water, so I don't mind voltage plus maybe 1120 core and 1400 memory... I'll look into bios modding myself also. Thanks!


----------



## FrAN_oC

Hi guys!

I just received a brand new R9 290x Tri-X OC with 8Gbytes of VRAM (from Alternate Germany). The PCB seems the same as Sapphire R9 390X Tri-X 8Gb, and the default speeds are 1020 / 5500 (1375Mhz). Every resistor / capacitor / solder point is the same as the R9 390X 8Gb Tri-X from Sapphire.

Can I flash an unmodded Sapphire R9 390x Tri-X bios on it? Or do I have to flash one of the "no memory mod" bios of the first post?

I think that there would be no problem as overclocking this beast to R9 390x clocks is easy (due to higher default clocks compared with 4Gb 290X). From what I read on different reviews, they reach 1100mhz on the gpu and 1550-1600 on the mems with no effort.

I didn't mount the card yet on my rig (Im at work right now) ,but I plan on flashing R390x bios on it in a few days when first testing is done.

Regards,
Paco


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Anyone have a modded bios for 290x Tri-X OC? I have hynix memory, I did the bios flash from OP and that went fine, but clocks are lower than my stock OC bios of 1040Mhz and 1300 memory. I'm on water, so I don't mind voltage plus maybe 1120 core and 1400 memory... I'll look into bios modding myself also. Thanks!


Look back a few pages for fyzz's bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrAN_oC*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I just received a brand new R9 290x Tri-X OC with 8Gbytes of VRAM (from Alternate Germany). The PCB seems the same as Sapphire R9 390X Tri-X 8Gb, and the default speeds are 1020 / 5500 (1375Mhz). Every resistor / capacitor / solder point is the same as the R9 390X 8Gb Tri-X from Sapphire.
> 
> Can I flash an unmodded Sapphire R9 390x Tri-X bios on it? Or do I have to flash one of the "no memory mod" bios of the first post?
> 
> I think that there would be no problem as overclocking this beast to R9 390x clocks is easy (due to higher default clocks compared with 4Gb 290X). From what I read on different reviews, they reach 1100mhz on the gpu and 1550-1600 on the mems with no effort.
> 
> I didn't mount the card yet on my rig (Im at work right now) ,but I plan on flashing R390x bios on it in a few days when first testing is done.
> 
> Regards,
> Paco


Verify the memory chips if identical.

A direct flash might do.


----------



## FrAN_oC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look back a few pages for fyzz's bios.
> Verify the memory chips if identical.
> 
> A direct flash might do.


Thanks a lot for your help. Is there any way to check them without disassembling the heatsink? Maybe reading my bios? GPU-Z?

Regards,
Paco


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I put stock 1250 timings upto 1625 mhz, your cards may or may not be able to handle it, you have to see and i put in a 'middle clock' and of course the tweak to the magic hex values.
> 
> Hawaii.zip 103k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look back a few pages for fyzz's bios.


Thanks, this looks to be it. I'm afraid those clocks may be too high, I've only tried 100mV with 1200 and I got artifacting. I'm reading up on modding the BIOS myself, I'd have to edit the core, memory and add some voltage too.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrAN_oC*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help. Is there any way to check them without disassembling the heatsink? Maybe reading my bios? GPU-Z?
> 
> Regards,
> Paco


I can't find the link but you can check the 290 Unlock thread for the *CUInfo* or *Hawaii Memory Reader*

I believe, 8GB versions have Memory chip at the back. So maybe you can see them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Thanks, this looks to be it. I'm afraid those clocks may be too high, I've only tried 100mV with 1200 and I got artifacting. I'm reading up on modding the BIOS myself, I'd have to edit the core, memory and add some voltage too.


Scroll back some more.
I am on mobile and can only do so much.


----------



## FrAN_oC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can't find the link but you can check the 290 Unlock thread for the *CUInfo* or *Hawaii Memory Reader*
> 
> I believe, 8GB versions have Memory chip at the back. So maybe you can see them.
> Scroll back some more.
> I am on mobile and can only do so much.


No problem. Thats all the info I need to check them. Thank you!!!!









I will post later when I arrive home and replace my old 6870 1Gb with this beast con my 1440p monitor.

This card uses a non-reference PCB (but still the same as R9 390x Tri-X PCB) and there arent mem chips at the back.

As you can see, the PCB is exactly the same:

*Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X 8Gb* (new edition with 6VRMs instead of 5VRMs, and supporting 240AMPs instead of 200AMPs)



*Sapphire R9 390X Tri-X 8Gb*


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrAN_oC*
> 
> No problem. Thats all the info I need to check them. Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post later when I arrive home and replace my old 6870 1Gb with this beast con my 1440p monitor.
> 
> This card uses a non-reference PCB (but still the same as R9 390x Tri-X PCB) and there arent mem chips at the back.
> 
> As you can see, the PCB is exactly the same:
> 
> *Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X 8Gb* (new edition with 6VRMs instead of 5VRMs, and supporting 240AMPs instead of 200AMPs)
> 
> 
> 
> *Sapphire R9 390X Tri-X 8Gb*


I recently bought the exact same card as you (Saphire Tri-X 8GB 290X) and my memory chips are Elpida according to the memory reader tool.


----------



## FrAN_oC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercennarius*
> 
> I recently bought the exact same card as you (Saphire Tri-X 8GB 290X) and my memory chips are Elpida according to the memory reader tool.


My last question before going home to test the card... Is there any R9 390X BIOS for Elpida memory chips compatible with our card?

Sorry for making thousands of questions, but I am excited about the new card, and I cannot spend too much time searching information on my office PC. I'll do it @ home.

Regards,
Paco


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrAN_oC*
> 
> My last question before going home to test the card... Is there any R9 390X BIOS for Elpida memory chips compatible with our card?
> 
> Sorry for making thousands of questions, but I am excited about the new card, and I cannot spend too much time searching information on my office PC. I'll do it @ home.
> 
> Regards,
> Paco


I'm not sure but am interested in this as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, to be specific, the boost doesn't just come from the 390 bios. Memory mods do a lot of it really.

Gaming wise, there have been some reports that 3XX cards benefit from driver enhancements native to the series.

To really boost your card, you can mod your own BIOS. Post your BIOS and we'll take a look.


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, to be specific, the boost doesn't just come from the 390 bios. Memory mods do a lot of it really.
> 
> Gaming wise, there have been some reports that 3XX cards benefit from driver enhancements native to the series.
> 
> To really boost your card, you can mod your own BIOS. Post your BIOS and we'll take a look.


I believe this is the same BIOS that's on my Saphire Tri-X 8GB 290X:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/168037/msi-r9290x-8192-141029.html


----------



## mus1mus

I'm off for now but will be back in about 6hours.

I have no doubt you checked the BIOS rev. But I would appreciate the exact extracted BIOS from your card.


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm off for now but will be back in about 6hours.
> 
> I have no doubt you checked the BIOS rev. But I would appreciate the exact extracted BIOS from your card.


Will do, i'll upload on my lunch today







.


----------



## The Stilt

Someone had the locked bios for Gigabyte 390/X card?


----------



## HydroBudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Someone had the locked bios for Gigabyte 390/X card?


Locked voltage control. I haven't messed with the BIOS on my GB 390X.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroBudz*
> 
> Locked voltage control. I haven't messed with the BIOS on my GB 390X.


Ok, so can you dump and upload the bios of your card?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Someone had the locked bios for Gigabyte 390/X card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroBudz*
> 
> Locked voltage control. I haven't messed with the BIOS on my GB 390X.


Stilt can prob unlock it.









That's what he's getting at.









And this would be really interesting to see these locked cards unlocked. Opens up the Gigabyte as a possible card for the rest of us to. Where before we just overlooked it because of this.


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm off for now but will be back in about 6hours.
> 
> I have no doubt you checked the BIOS rev. But I would appreciate the exact extracted BIOS from your card.


Please see attached Bios for my 8GB 290X.

SaphireTri-X290X8GB015.048.000.032.000000.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The application might be using PCI Revision ID to detect if the ASIC is either "Hawaii" or "Grenada". "Hawaii" has PCI Rev. ID of 0, while "Grenada" has 80. This value comes from the GPU fuses, so it cannot be changed. That has nothing to do with the actual silicon revision either as "Hawaii" and "Grenada" are exactly the same stuff.
> 
> If the new stuff is available on "Grenada", it will work just as well on "Hawaii". Might require editing the driver .inf file thou


SO I go to C:\AMD\AMD-Catalyst-15.7.1-With-DOTNet45-Win7-64bit\Packages\Drivers\Display\W76A_INF

Then open C7187669.inf.

Go to lines:-

"%AMD67B0.4%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_00
"%AMD67B0.5%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_80

and change to:-

"%AMD67B0.4%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_80
"%AMD67B0.5%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_00

and further down I can change title as anything I want?

AMD67B0.4 = "AMD Radeon R9 200 Series"
AMD67B0.5 = "AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series MODDED"

When I search for ati2mtag_Hawaii or Hawaii it doesn't seem there is anything specific to 390 Series?

To me it seems they use same driver?


----------



## FrAN_oC

This is my Sapphire R9 290X 8Gb BIOS. Meminfo says that it has Elpida Chips also.

SapphireR290X-8GB-TriX-015.048.000.032.000000.zip 42k .zip file


It would be fantastic if I can convert this 290 into a full R9 390X (clocks included)

Regards,
Paco


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercennarius*
> 
> Please see attached Bios for my 8GB 290X.
> 
> SaphireTri-X290X8GB015.048.000.032.000000.zip 98k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrAN_oC*
> 
> This is my Sapphire R9 290X 8Gb BIOS. Meminfo says that it has Elpida Chips also.
> 
> SapphireR290X-8GB-TriX-015.048.000.032.000000.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> It would be fantastic if I can convert this 290 into a full R9 390X (clocks included)
> 
> Regards,
> Paco


You seem to have weird BIOSes.

Your Elpida Memory timings only go as far as 1375.









How far can you guys run your Memory OC?

EDIT:
By the way, your cards might not benefit from 3XX mod anyway. We'll see.


----------



## FrAN_oC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You seem to have weird BIOSes.
> 
> Your Elpida Memory timings only go as far as 1375.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far can you guys run your Memory OC?
> 
> EDIT:
> By the way, your cards might not benefit from 3XX mod anyway. We'll see.


First runs of Unigine Heaven using Sapphire Trixx to OC the card running right now. 1130 at the core starts artifacting so I left it @1100, and memory is running 1500 right now and after 20 minutes seems ok. 1550 renders tons of artifacts instantly. Power limit is set to +50% to avoid throttling.

The funny thing is when i stopped unigine, screen went blank and i had to restart the system, so it seems that 1500 is unstable when idling. Pushing to 1500 on the desktop (without unigine running) rendered tons of artifacts.

Maybe low voltage on 2d mode made it unstable...

Im going bed (1:22 here in Spain) but tomorrow I will test it deeply

Regards and thank you guys


----------



## colorfuel

I'm asking again:

Is there a working 390X bios for 290X Tri-X new edition with Samsung memory? ( K4G20325FS )

Preferably with higher idle voltages.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> After this post, has there been any new try in using 390X Bios like the one from here?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=1002-67b0--04d7,1002-67b0--04df,1002-67b0--2015,1002-67b0--22bc,1002-67b0--2357,1002-67b0--9395,1002-67b0--e324
> 
> with a 290X Tri-X new edition with Samsung memory? ( K4G20325FS )
> 
> Here is my bios :
> 
> SapphireTriX290XNewEd.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks to rdr09 for giving me the idea.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/40770#post_24675432


Here you go Sapphire 390X Nitro Tri-X with 4GB K4G20325FS support, this has no tightened RAM at present is just stock.

390X_TriX_4GB_K4G20325FS.zip 100k .zip file


Do read post 590 as well.


----------



## colorfuel

Thank you! I'll try it out this weekend and report back asap.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your Elpida Memory timings only go as far as 1375.


RAM speeds higher than 1375 will use that straps timings. Strap range can be changed, I think I posted information in a post in Hawaii bios editing thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Thank you! I'll try it out this weekend and report back asap.


No worries, once you test this initial ROM I can do more tweaks. You can also do your own by ref'ing a Hawaii bios editing thread in this forum section.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep, I understand. Though these RAM Chips are rather new(?)


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You seem to have weird BIOSes.
> 
> Your Elpida Memory timings only go as far as 1375.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far can you guys run your Memory OC?
> 
> EDIT:
> By the way, your cards might not benefit from 3XX mod anyway. We'll see.


I have not done to much overclocking with my card but currently have it set to 1050 for the GPU and 1400 for the RAM and it runs great. I know before When I cranked it up to around 1500 on the RAM it would immediately black screen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep, I understand. Though these RAM Chips are rather new(?)


H5GQ4H24MFR was used on Sapphire Vapor-X 290X 8GB as well as the Tri-X New Edition, so there are older reviews of Vapor-X plus newer ones of Tri-X, there were more of Hynix than Elpida when I viewed web.

H5GQ4H24MFR-R2C has been around since Q1 13 ref'ing a SK Hynix datasheet.

SKHynix-2013.pdf 97k .pdf file


The New Edition 8GB Elpida EDW4032BABG reviews:-

Link 1:- 1142 GPU 1531 RAM
Link 2:- This one no increase from stock.

In tweaktown review they don't state RAM type but 1525MHz.


----------



## Mercennarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> H5GQ4H24MFR was used on Sapphire Vapor-X 290X 8GB as well as the Tri-X New Edition, so there are older reviews of Vapor-X plus newer ones of Tri-X, there were more of Hynix than Elpida when I viewed web.
> 
> H5GQ4H24MFR-R2C has been around since Q1 13 ref'ing a SK Hynix datasheet.
> 
> SKHynix-2013.pdf 97k .pdf file
> 
> 
> The New Edition 8GB Elpida EDW4032BABG reviews:-
> 
> Link 1:- 1142 GPU 1531 RAM
> Link 2:- This one no increase from stock.
> 
> In tweaktown review they don't state RAM type but 1525MHz.


Does the RAM overclock require more voltage? I know mine blacked screened immediately as soon as I got anywhere around 1500.


----------



## The Stilt

All Hawaii based cards are memory controller limited. Hynix or Samsung based DRAM itself should do 1700MHz+ just fine at stock voltage, Increasing VDDCI slightly might help with the memory controllers, but I´ve never seen a original Hawaii with 16x 4Gb ICs installed that does 1500MHz or higher without producing plenty of EDC errors (errors detected and fixed by ECC).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercennarius*
> 
> Does the RAM overclock require more voltage? I know mine blacked screened immediately as soon as I got anywhere around 1500.


They are just linked as examples, as always depends on each card.

I had once an Asus DCUII 290X 4GB with Elpida and wouldn't go past 1342MHz on RAM and IIRC others have gained more. Regardless if I gave GPU extra voltage and/or VDDCI (Aux voltage).

In contrast both Hynix RAM equipped cards, a Sapphire Tri-X 290 & Vapor-X 290X have no issues upto 1550MHz, didn't try more yet, was at stock GPU & VDDCI voltages.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries, once you test this initial ROM I can do more tweaks. You can also do your own by ref'ing a Hawaii bios editing thread in this forum section.


I followed the instructions with Atiflash and did a reboot afterwards : Blackscreen, seems like my monitor didnt even get a signal. How long was I supposed to wait? Or is this even normal? The guide says, the screen should be flashing, but thats not what it did.

I can boot with my second bios. But now I would not know how I would go about reflashing the old one.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I followed the instructions with Atiflash and did a reboot afterwards : Blackscreen, seems like my monitor didnt even get a signal. How long was I supposed to wait? Or is this even normal? The guide says, the screen should be flashing, but thats not what it did.
> 
> I can boot with my second bios. But now I would not know how I would go about reflashing the old one.


Did you hit F8 and boot to the flash drive your files are on?


----------



## gupsterg

Boot card with good bios position, before giving command at prompt to flash, press button to swap bios position, you do this whilst PC on, then when you give command at prompt to flash the bad bios position will be done.


----------



## colorfuel

I just booted using the iGPU. I'll try again. Thanks!

edit: Reflashing the backup of the original bios worked and the card boots again. Sadly the 390X bios just gives an instant black screen with no signal.

Flashed new bios -> black screen.

Flashed backup -> card works

Flashed new bios again -> black screen

flashed backup -> works

Looks like this bios isnt for me.


----------



## gupsterg

Very strange.

You will see after post 590 Krahll used that same bios and had same Samsung IC on a Sapphire 290 Tri-X New Edition.

I edited the DEVICE ID to 290 for Krahll, I posted same tested good bios with just 290X DEVICE ID for you.

I just checked posted MODDED ROM for you and checksum is correct, I've also taken the VRAM_Info table of your stock ROM and compared with the MODDED one I posted and they are identical. I know all pointers to tables are correct as I manually checked and also ran a parse of ROM via ATOMDIS.

It has 947MHz GPU and 1250MHz RAM just for initial testing.

Don't know why it blackscreen for you.


----------



## colorfuel

Thanks for all the time you took. I'll retry tomorrow.

edit: I tried installing your file over the UEFI bios but the result is exactly the same.

After flashing is done, I reboot and there is just no signal to the screen. It just stays black.

I wonder what the problem is. Is there any information that I could give you that could help?


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info, in the coming week when I have time will look at it again for you.


----------



## Dekkerlion

Uhm, excuse me.Can I have a proper reply to my questions?I've been waiting curiously for some time D:


----------



## madmanmarz

Has anyone noted higher VRM 1 temperatures when running modded bios, particularly running 1287 in both gpu/memory tables?


----------



## GDDR5

Hello to everyone. I`ve tried 390X bios with MEM mod on my sapphire r9 290 elpida. When i install new bios, i got artifacts on stock speeds, but when i add +25mv in afterburner, then artifacts go away. After 2 day gaming artifacts come back, then i add to +50mv and then artifacts go away for 3 days and come back again today. Can anyone help me with this? Any tips or help with editing bios. Please.

I use this bios in attached files.

290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkerlion*
> 
> Uhm, excuse me.Can I have a proper reply to my questions?I've been waiting curiously for some time D:


Uhmm.

And what is that again?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDDR5*
> 
> Hello to everyone. I`ve tried 390X bios with MEM mod on my sapphire r9 290 elpida. When i install new bios, i got artifacts on stock speeds, but when i add +25mv in afterburner, then artifacts go away. After 2 day gaming artifacts come back, then i add to +50mv and then artifacts go away for 3 days and come back again today. Can anyone help me with this? Any tips or help with editing bios. Please.
> 
> I use this bios in attached files.
> 
> 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7.zip 99k .zip file


You add +75 again. On the 3rd day, you add +100 again.

One day, the card will die. Next 3 days it will live again.









Serious now. The BIOS seemed too problematic for elpida.


----------



## FrAN_oC

I think about keeping my 290x default bios on the 290x tri-x new ed 8gb because of this. It has elpida mems and only memory strap up to 1375 (default clocks anyway). If no performance gain is expected for it and drivers now are the same for both hawaii and grenada, maybe it would be better to stay default. What do you think? This card is just amazing with 1130 core clock and default memory clocks. I talk about my card, not 4gb editions where performance gain is great.


----------



## The Stilt

Regarding the "voltage lock" on Gigabyte 390 cards, jaydude was able to provide me the G1 bios.

This bios is certainly not voltage locked. There is a voltage limit, but it certainly is *not locked*. The voltage limit is high enough to allow +125mV - +312.5mV voltage offsets, depending on the leakage (stock voltage). Even it the worst case you´ll have +125mV margin.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Regarding the "voltage lock" on Gigabyte 390 cards, jaydude was able to provide me the G1 bios.
> 
> This bios is certainly not voltage locked. There is a voltage limit, but it certainly is *not locked*. The voltage limit is high enough to allow +125mV - +312.5mV voltage offsets, depending on the leakage (stock voltage). Even it the worst case you´ll have +125mV margin.


Can you point which or where to find the Voltage Limit set in the BIOS?

I have tested different BIOSes into my card and no other factory BIOS can give me more than 1.36Volts at load no matter how much I add thru software.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you point which or where to find the Voltage Limit set in the BIOS?
> 
> I have tested different BIOSes into my card and no other factory BIOS can give me more than 1.36Volts at load no matter how much I add thru software.


I cannot, unfortunately







It is strictly under NDA of a 3rd party. Also the limit is already so generous, that increasing it even further would start to stress the liabilities (warranty) of Gigabyte. If the allowed maximum voltage was substantially lower or blocked completely, I would increase it higher but never beyond the point they currently allow.

Also keep in mind that the actual voltage on the GPU is around 50mV higher than the software readings indicate.


----------



## mus1mus

Aha.









Yep. Just pushing things









I don't have a giga btw.


----------



## Dekkerlion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Uhmm.
> 
> And what is that again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You add +75 again. On the 3rd day, you add +100 again.
> 
> One day, the card will die. Next 3 days it will live again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious now. The BIOS seemed too problematic for elpida.


Okay so I have an MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G and I'm running on this BIOS http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/164968/msi-r9290x-4096-140701.html on Hybrid BIOS setting(default setting on MSI cards), and this card has Hynix memory, H5GQ2H24AFR to be more precise.I tried all your Hynix modded ROMs and I got black screen after trying to install the AMD Driver everytime.

I was wondering if you could inspect both the MSI 290x ROM I have and the MSI 390x ROM there is and maybe make a 390x ROM based on informations of both bioses from the cards, since I have a feeling MSI changed some things here and there and that's why I am getting black screen with your modded ROMs(I saw you took XFX 390x as base ROM, that's what I'm thinking is the fault in my case)>

I uploaded both ROMS over here, also MSI R9 390X Gaming 8G seems to have Hynix H5GC4H24AJR memory modules.

MSIR9290X390XROMS.zip 141k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

MSI 290X GAMING is not referenced card. Better mod your card BIOS though.


----------



## Dekkerlion

I understand.Well in that case can someone please bring the changes from the MSI 390X ROM and put them in the MSI 290X ROM I posted earlier?


----------



## OneB1t

voltage limit can be prolly found with some effort but its not worth increased chance of destroing card









what bothering me more is if there is some way to enable double precision nerf for my 290X as im developing some openCL apps for school and it would be nice to use my HW locked capatibility


----------



## madmanmarz

Would someone be so kind as to mod 390x Hynix 1500 straps onto this bios for me? This is the only BIOS I've found that works well to unlock my 290 to 290x without issue. Please don't mod voltages or TDP or anything else as I am going to do that on my own. Thanks!!!

org.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## madmanmarz

OK this is so weird. That bios I posted was working great for me and then suddenly started having issues with high memory clocks. I tried the 390/mod bios on the front page again and now that one is working perfectly and I was able to run my memory beyond what I normally could, with less core voltage. Doesn't that one have tighter timings? I'm just gonna leave good enough alone lol. It's a 290 and I'm afraid I'm gonna kill this thing lol. Also gonna figure out how to mount an enzotech mst-88 which has the perfect hole-hole distance, but they are offset. My vrm1 temps are ok with the gelid at +100mv but gets uncomfortably high in some games (Witcher 3 for instance) beyond that.


----------



## FrAN_oC

I have several doubts about this topic. I read dozens of pages from this post, but I need some help to understand the advantages of this bios mod. I own a Sapphire 290X 8Gb Tri-X new edition (6VRM) with high stock clocks (1020 / 1375) that can go 1130 / 1450 on stock voltage, and I am interested in modding it to a 390X 8Gb.

- This bios mod applies a new voltage & powerplay tables (with lower idle voltages) and some tweaks to memory (better latency & memory straps). What other mods are done to bios?
- Do memory straps improve overclockability of the memory? Can my Elpida memories go ahead 1500 with a new memory strap @1500Mhz with more relaxed timmings? (my bios only has 1375mhz strap on it)
- Increasing the vcore helps to overclock memories? (more stability for memory controller i supose). What is the default R9 390x load voltage?
- If I mod the card, a new voltage table is installed, and lower idle vcore is applied and higher vcore under load, right? (compared to a default 290X. My card runs at 1.25v under load @ 1130Mhz)
- To summarize, ¿what are the main improvements achieved with a bios flash? ¿Are new functionalities or optimizations enabled on drivers when flashing to a R390?

Sorry for this bunch of questions, but I am trying to understand this new card, and reading pages and pages doesn't help. Thanks in advance guys. This forum is amazing









Regards,
Paco


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrAN_oC*
> 
> I have several doubts about this topic. I read dozens of pages from this post, but I need some help to understand the advantages of this bios mod. I own a Sapphire 290X 8Gb Tri-X new edition (6VRM) with high stock clocks (1020 / 1375) that can go 1130 / 1450 on stock voltage, and I am interested in modding it to a 390X 8Gb.
> 
> - This bios mod applies a new voltage & powerplay tables (with lower idle voltages) and some tweaks to memory (better latency & memory straps). What other mods are done to bios?
> - Do memory straps improve overclockability of the memory? Can my Elpida memories go ahead 1500 with a new memory strap @1500Mhz with more relaxed timmings? (my bios only has 1375mhz strap on it)
> - Increasing the vcore helps to overclock memories? (more stability for memory controller i supose). What is the default R9 390x load voltage?
> - If I mod the card, a new voltage table is installed, and lower idle vcore is applied and higher vcore under load, right? (compared to a default 290X. My card runs at 1.25v under load @ 1130Mhz)
> - To summarize, ¿what are the main improvements achieved with a bios flash? ¿Are new functionalities or optimizations enabled on drivers when flashing to a R390?
> 
> Sorry for this bunch of questions, but I am trying to understand this new card, and reading pages and pages doesn't help. Thanks in advance guys. This forum is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Paco



The mods contained Stilt's modded memory timings for both Hynix & Elpida. The voltage mod have no effect though.
Whatever your highest memory overclock with stock BIOS. that is the max your card can do with modded BIOS. Modded BIOS with loosen memory timings probably can help your card gain ~25MHz max.
Yes, core voltage do help memory overclock. On some cards, +50mV AUX voltage help memory overclock too.
Load voltage is DPM7. If you want to add more voltage, this is the one you want to touch.
The modded BIOS with Stilt's tighter memory timings can improved the performance at the same clock.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @mus1mus, I copied the 1250_bench timing to 290 TRI-X OC BIOS. Not test it yet but I will later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test it sire! Test it.
> 
> 26 50 magic hex as well. Nice!
> 
> It might lower your OC though. And don't be surprised if you get nasty graphics when benching. Like I said, it's just a benching mod.
Click to expand...

Pretty busy lately. I managed to test it with mild overclock because this is mainly for 24/7 usage. I'm thinking increasing my gaming clocks from 1000/1300 to 1000/1500. Originally I planned core at 1100 but the performance boost does not justify the higher power consumption (with crossfire enabled games).

TRI-X OC stock 1100/1375


TRI-X OC FF F1 26 50 magic hex 1100/1375


----------



## FrAN_oC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> The mods contained Stilt's modded memory timings for both Hynix & Elpida. The voltage mod have no effect though.
> Whatever your highest memory overclock with stock BIOS. that is the max your card can do with modded BIOS. Modded BIOS with loosen memory timings probably can help your card gain ~25MHz max.
> Yes, core voltage do help memory overclock. On some cards, +50mV AUX voltage help memory overclock too.
> Load voltage is DPM7. If you want to add more voltage, this is the one you want to touch.
> The modded BIOS with Stilt's tighter memory timings can improved the performance at the same clock.


Thank you very much. Now it is clear for me. I think I will stay with the default bios for a while, and I'll try to find the maximum OC settings before modding it.

Thank you again. This forum is awesome


----------



## madmanmarz

I just wanted to say that sometimes GPU VRM get a little hot headed and you have to tell them to "chill out" when they don't listen.




ETA - I don't wanna toot my own horn but man I just dropped 35-40 C on VRM 1 and VRM 2 doesn't even hit 50c. Hitting 85c on VRM1 now with +200 voltage and high clocks.

For those curious - this is an MST-88. I cut it in half long ways, and clipped the other side with a metal clip. The length would be perfect if the tabs weren't offset, but it's also too wide and would sit on the resistors. By cutting it I was able to use .5mm thermal tape and perfect clearance.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> All Hawaii based cards are memory controller limited. Hynix or Samsung based DRAM itself should do 1700MHz+ just fine at stock voltage, Increasing VDDCI slightly might help with the memory controllers, but I´ve never seen a original Hawaii with 16x 4Gb ICs installed that does 1500MHz or higher without producing plenty of EDC errors (errors detected and fixed by ECC).


Ahem!! none of my lightnings bust past 1630 on the mem even at max voltage


----------



## mrgnex

I flashed the modded 390X rom for Elpida memory on my unlocked Sapphire 290 with ASUS 290X bios. When I was watching some video's they would freeze and the message: "Your display driver has crashed" would appear and the video would play again. This happened multiple times..
Besides the ASUS bios has 200 mV overvolt while the supplied XFX bios "only" has +100 mV.
Are there instructions anywhere how to turn a 390X bios into a 290X bios? And maybe also how to mod the timings and stuff?
Then I will search for an ASUS bios and mod it myself


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Finally tested this out. I have 3 x 290's. One is elpida and the other two are hynix. I used the proper bios for each card (mem mod) and I'm impressed! Not so much from performance because all of my cards are pretty good clockers with little voltage, but my temps have dropped significantly. Normally at 1060 / 1425 in Witcher 3 (middle gpu disabled so only using two cards) my temps will stay around 42 - 43c. With this bios they never get over 37c! I'll do some benches later to really test the performance jump if any, but this alone has me more than happy I tried it out!!!


----------



## cosita88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Pretty busy lately. I managed to test it with mild overclock because this is mainly for 24/7 usage. I'm thinking increasing my gaming clocks from 1000/1300 to 1000/1500. Originally I planned core at 1100 but the performance boost does not justify the higher power consumption (with crossfire enabled games).
> 
> TRI-X OC stock 1100/1375
> 
> 
> TRI-X OC FF F1 26 50 magic hex 1100/1375


Very good score .
You can share your BIOS?

Thanks , sorry for my English , trans use
google tor .


----------



## Spectre73

I have plenty of experience with bios flashing and modding with regards to motherboard bios/uefi. But not so much with modding an existing video bios.

Since I am using a custom Asus R9 290x DC II OC, is anyone able to provide a working bios for this card? It does not need to be a modified R9 390x one. I would be quite happy with some enhanced timings with regards to the elpida ram, used on the custom asus card.

If necessary, I can upload my current bios (it is already modified with an updated EFI GOP).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosita88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Pretty busy lately. I managed to test it with mild overclock because this is mainly for 24/7 usage. I'm thinking increasing my gaming clocks from 1000/1300 to 1000/1500. Originally I planned core at 1100 but the performance boost does not justify the higher power consumption (with crossfire enabled games).
> 
> TRI-X OC stock 1100/1375
> 
> 
> TRI-X OC FF F1 26 50 magic hex 1100/1375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good score .
> You can share your BIOS?
> 
> Thanks , sorry for my English , trans use
> google tor .
Click to expand...

Thanks. This is BIOS for Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC (OLD VERSION). R9 290 referenced cards can use it too.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYNktYeDJrM1NvcDQ/view?usp=sharing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> I have plenty of experience with bios flashing and modding with regards to motherboard bios/uefi. But not so much with modding an existing video bios.
> 
> Since I am using a custom Asus R9 290x DC II OC, is anyone able to provide a working bios for this card? It does not need to be a modified R9 390x one. I would be quite happy with some enhanced timings with regards to the elpida ram, used on the custom asus card.
> 
> If necessary, I can upload my current bios (it is already modified with an updated EFI GOP).


You will have no problem following this simple tutorial. For more comprehensive guide, go to first post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/590#post_24725815


----------



## smanet

Hi there!
Finally I joined this community, after a decade of ultra lurking!








I haven't been flashing a VGA since 2001...








So, I want report back and thank authors/contributors. I've sucessfully flashed my 290 (PowerColor reference, unlockable, sob!) with Elpida Mem mod. It's under stress testing now.
I just found something strange I couldn't find be reported before: chips seem "changed" to Hynix now. Is it something I should worry about?


----------



## fat4l

For those who are interested in performance 290X CF vs Fury X, here it is:

*2x 290X* vs *Fury X*
Both setups clocked high: 1200/1700 vs 1180/590 MHz.
2x 290X wins by ~40%

FS: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6802832/fs/6734662# = 47% difference in GS
FSX: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6802501/fs/6590481# = 36% difference in GS
FSU: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6812511/fs/6592177# = 37% difference in GS


----------



## Buckster

kizwan- just tried the bios you uploaded and seems good so far - highest 3dmark extreme result I've had on my 290 Tri-X

scored 5650 - thats on 1140/1430

thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smanet*
> 
> Hi there!
> Finally I joined this community, after a decade of ultra lurking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been flashing a VGA since 2001...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I want report back and thank authors/contributors. I've sucessfully flashed my 290 (PowerColor reference, unlockable, sob!) with Elpida Mem mod. It's under stress testing now.
> I just found something strange I couldn't find be reported before: chips seem "changed" to Hynix now. Is it something I should worry about?


That's normal because the BIOS only have Hynix memory information in it which make GPU-Z or any other software to erroneously report the card have Hynix memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> kizwan- just tried the bios you uploaded and seems good so far - highest 3dmark extreme result I've had on my 290 Tri-X
> 
> scored 5650 - thats on 1140/1430


Nice! Enjoy.


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That's normal because the BIOS only have Hynix memory information in it which make GPU-Z or any other software to erroneously report the card have Hynix memory.
> Nice! Enjoy.


Well, thanks!
I admit, I can't dig more in this mod - my baby is getting all my attention, and above all my "gaming closet" is becoming her room, so... Soon or later, I'll cease most activities, including watercooling (btw... I though fullcovers are expensive for this card!).
For now, aver 10 Firestrikes and 15 minutes of Furmark, it's going flawlessly with stock cooler.


----------



## supermiguel

any performance difference?


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> any performance difference?


I haven't saved the numbers, but the +10% more is reasonable.


----------



## supermiguel

Does it work on the msi 290x?? It is not reference board


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> Does it work on the msi 290x?? It is not reference board


No, better mod your cards bios instead.


----------



## miticoandre

hi work on 290x tri-x?


----------



## emwearz

Just wanted to sign up to say cheers. I flashed my XFX Core with the NO MOD Stock Bios and little jumps here and there, great for a free little upgrade. My stable overclock took a drop for 30 mhz on the core and 25mhz on the VRAM in the process, but I still get higher numbers so it is all good.

My 3DMark Firestrike scores went from the 10,000 range to the 10,500 range and gaming benchmarks saw a nice little 3-6% bump in FPS.

I also saw earlier back some people saying they were getting black screens on boot after flashing, I had this issue as well, by jumping into Safe Mode and uninstalling (but not selecting to delete the driver), then rebooting into Windows this issue went away.


----------



## Fechin2

So I just made my account on here like 2 minutes ago just so I could say thank you...

I have:
XFX R9 290 Reference
XFX R9 290 DD
Both have the Kraken water cooling block (which I recommend for any reference cards out there. Cools the card down a lot as well as makes things less noisy)

I had SO many issues with these cards, RMA'd one due to performance, talked to both AMD and Rockstar (GTAV) for all sorts of performance issues, and looked all over the place for fixes / tweaks (for drivers, not bios)..

I applied the "290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7.rom" for BOTH cards..

Now this list (settings, all 1080p):
Mad Max (full)
Star Wars Battlefront (full, 110% resolution upscale)
Shadows of Mordor (full, 200% resolution upscale)
Witcher 3 (full)
GTAV (almost full, turned down "advanced graphics" options for online play)

They all get 60FPS with working Crossfire... used to have so many issues / lag spikes / FPS drops.

Sorry if you reply / quote me and I don't respond (once again, wanted to make an account to say thank you so...)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Jaad

So would I notice any difference with my 290x if I apply the 390x bios? I have a his cooler edition, water aio. Stock is at 1100/1500 and my wee oc is 1150/1500


----------



## amador123455

I am a totally newbie in this, I have a shappire tri-x OC 290, which BIOS should I use? Thank you!


----------



## amador123455

I have Hynix memories.


----------



## unkletom

Does anyone with Sapphire OC TRI-X know if you can fit a soundcard right under it in the 3rd slot?

So the graphics card takes slot 1 and 2 and i want to put in a soundcard in the 3rd slot. I'm asking because I dont have OC TRI-X yet in my posession.


----------



## amador123455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amador123455*
> 
> I have Hynix memories. (sapphire 290 tri-x OC)


I updated to the 390 BIOS but I couldn't reach the same values while overclocking, so I finally updated to the last sapphire oficial 290 tri-x oc bios, and I got an improvement of 3% approximately. Any tip?


----------



## Tommo53

Long time lurker posting here to say thank you. I purchased a 2nd hand Powercolor 290 that would always black screen while gaming. Nothing I tried would change this, the previous owner suggested that increasing the power limit and core clock would fix the issue - but I could not get it stable no matter what how far I pushed or conservatively clocked the card. Instead of returning the card, I stubbornly persevered.

Totally fixed and stable now with the Non-Mem, Stock Voltage profile BIOS (I went conservative). Can finally play a round of Battlefield or do a round of Dirt Rally without black screens.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## emwearz

Which version of the bios offers the lowest power draw. I saw earlier people posting that they had temps lowered, but there are now 4 bios files per card and I don't seem to notice much of a drop in temps, just curious which versions have the lower idle voltage, etc.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Does anyone with Sapphire OC TRI-X know if you can fit a soundcard right under it in the 3rd slot?
> 
> So the graphics card takes slot 1 and 2 and i want to put in a soundcard in the 3rd slot. I'm asking because I dont have OC TRI-X yet in my posession.
> 
> Otherwise I won't be able to use my Xonar Essence ST PCI card :<


3rd slot of which motherboard?


----------



## karod

Hi, I looked through the provided bioses.

I think I found a serious typing error in the the "..\Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.7\R9 290\NO MOD\290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7.rom" file.
Try and load it into HawaiiBiosReader, then go to the "memory timing" tab and select the "1376-1500" entry from the drop-down.
It shows *103022* Mhz instead of 1500.

Also the 1501-1625 strap shows 1500 (i thought it should be 1625)
And the 1626-1750 strap shows 1625 instead of 1750.


----------



## valkyrjur

This bios work on a Powercolor PCS+ 390x?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrjur*
> 
> This bios work on a Powercolor PCS+ 390x?


390/390X don't need this BIOS. To squeeze out little more performance, you can mod memory timings in your 390X BIOS.


----------



## paresser

Hi guys! Are very any owners of ref 290 from gigabyte with hynix and moded memory timings?


----------



## henkdeman

Hi Guys,

I'm having trouble flashing my Sapphire r9 290 tri-x OC new edition card with *Samsung* memory,
I have read all posts from Colorfuel since he has a similair card and the same problem as me.

Hawaiitri-x.zip 42k .zip file

I have literally tried every bios in this forum but nothing seems to work for that card. I use this card to crossfire with a reference sapphire r9 290 that card works just fine with the r9 390 bios.

My question: *are there any fanatics present who can take a look at this specific card and upload a custom bios for this card?
Sorry for my long post, Im at the point of giving up but I have to try reach out to you guys for a last try!*


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having trouble flashing my Sapphire r9 290 tri-x OC new edition card with *Samsung* memory,
> I have read all posts from Colorfuel since he has a similair card and the same problem as me.
> 
> Hawaiitri-x.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> I have literally tried every bios in this forum but nothing seems to work for that card. I use this card to crossfire with a reference sapphire r9 290 that card works just fine with the r9 390 bios.[/B]


Gupsterg made a few for me, I have the exact same card and I can confirm at least 2 of them works well. Also I posted normal bios with better timings (3 if I'm not mistaken), you can try them if you want. I'm at work now, but can post them again if you want later today.

Regards.


----------



## henkdeman

Thanks for the quick reply Krahll!
If you could post them again that would be just awesome, if the 390 won't work then atleast I have some form of upgrade.
SInce you have the exact same card may I ask which 390 bios you used?

For now good luck at work and I hope to hear more!


----------



## Krahll

No problem, going to post them again. I think I have a 390 version with better timmings, going to post that one too. I'll write clearly what they have, and which I have tested with no problems at all.

Regards.


----------



## henkdeman

So I have found the posts with the tri-x 390 roms from Gupsterg, sadly I have to post that his roms not working for me.
I have tried v1,v2 and v3.
All give instant black screen on post, just black screen from post to windows without coming back up.
Problem for me with the 390 v1.7 roms where that I got blackscreen after getting into windows or by reinstalling the drivers.
Seems like im doomed to stick with the 290 Krahll


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> So I have found the posts with the tri-x 390 roms from Gupsterg, sadly I have to post that his roms not working for me.


Since you already found and tested those, I'm going to post only the 290 with 2 timings straps up:

SapphireR9290Tri-XOC11227-13UEFI_2strapsup.zip 100k .zip file


Regards.


----------



## henkdeman

Thanks Krahll this bios worked and its uefi! weird thing is I can't read out my memory with memoryinfo 1005. Now Gupsterg probally won't be able to make a bios for my card


----------



## caenlen

Thanks for this topic.







I took two used 290s and turned them into 390x's, I unlocked to 290x first, then unlocked again to 390x.


----------



## battleaxe

Just wanted to say. I think these cards 290x/390 are the best values out there. I just cannot force myself to upgrade when the performance difference between these and flagship designs are so small. All my cards have and still do perform great. Maybe not the best out there, but good, and keep me happy. Seriously thinking about getting another just for the heck of it.

These forums have been great to get the most from them too, including modding the bios on my weak card to get it closer to my better 290x. Thanks to all of you who have helped along the way, I've certainly doled out ablot of +1s in thanks if it. Great thread


----------



## FrAN_oC

I gave up reading this post some weeks ago, cause my wife is pregnant with my second child, and I don't have enough time to read this post and to mod my card bios.

Someone told me in this forum that modding my Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC 8Gb was useless, that it would be no performance gains with the bios mod. My question is: why? Why there is no improvement on these cards? Are they factory optimized?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Paco


----------



## Ironsight

Came back to these 390x bios' and flashed the Hynix one on my 290x Tri-X OC. This time I checked all the DPM0-7 VID from my stock rom and set the voltages manually in the 390x bios. Before I had black screens during idle and things like youtube but now everything works perfectly fine.

With a +100mv boost here's what I get in firestrike.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10425915 (1130/1625)

So close to 11k... makes me feel better about still using PCIE 1.1.


----------



## emwearz

Damn, 1,625 MHz on the memory is crazy!


----------



## hodor418

Hello, I just wanted to share my results.

GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC (older model) -Hynix Memory

So I flashed "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom" It flashed correctly, and reported (grenada Xt, etc.) But no changes were seen in Gpuz.

As well as this, after playing csgo fullscreen for about 10 minutes, small artifacts appear, and after a couple minutes, the screen goes black and crashes. I am able to reboot back into windows on the same bios.

Thanks.


----------



## emwearz

You should not see changed in GPU-Z, it will still report as a R9 290.

Try a different bios', in theory every card should have 4 bios (2 UNMODDED and 2 MODDED).

Run benchmarks, compare results.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor418*
> 
> Hello, I just wanted to share my results.
> 
> GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC (older model) -Hynix Memory
> 
> So I flashed "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom" It flashed correctly, and reported (grenada Xt, etc.) But no changes were seen in Gpuz.
> 
> As well as this, after playing csgo fullscreen for about 10 minutes, small artifacts appear, and after a couple minutes, the screen goes black and crashes. I am able to reboot back into windows on the same bios.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe the _MOD_.rom has voltage tables from the 390 series card that are _lower_ than the 290 series.

Try the _Stock_.rom and see if that works for you since it has the same voltages as a stock 290.

Another thing could be that your card has a higher DPM7 VID than stock, you can figure that out using the Stilts evvd decoder from the Hawaii Bios Editing thread.
You'd have to find it in your stock rom and enter the value manually into the DPM7 slot for the correct 6 locations in PowerPlay and Limit Tables.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Whats the status on flashing 290x 8gb cards to 390x's? My Vapor-X needs some love.


----------



## crislink

Well, I've got a R9 290 Vapor X OC with Hynix memory, unfortunately locked card for R9 290 to R9 290X bios mod (the values below are not the one they should be for a successful flashing). Do I have any chances to flash successfully a R9 390 / 390x bios, also without having any artifacts of sort? Anyone got the exact same card?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Inviato dal mio PLK-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## junky228

I've got a reference Sapphire r9 290 with Elpida memory that I've unlocked with a 290x bios on the secondary position on the bios switch. There's a lot of posts to comb through, though I haven't seen any with the same card as me, does anyone have a suggestion on which 390x bios to try out that should work with my card?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junky228*
> 
> I've got a reference Sapphire r9 290 with Elpida memory that I've unlocked with a 290x bios on the secondary position on the bios switch. There's a lot of posts to comb through, though I haven't seen any with the same card as me, does anyone have a suggestion on which 390x bios to try out that should work with my card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crislink*
> 
> Well, I've got a R9 290 Vapor X OC with Hynix memory, unfortunately locked card for R9 290 to R9 290X bios mod (the values below are not the one they should be for a successful flashing). Do I have any chances to flash successfully a R9 390 / 390x bios, also without having any artifacts of sort? Anyone got the exact same card?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Inviato dal mio PLK-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> I believe the _MOD_.rom has voltage tables from the 390 series card that are _lower_ than the 290 series.
> 
> Try the _Stock_.rom and see if that works for you since it has the same voltages as a stock 290.
> 
> Another thing could be that your card has a higher DPM7 VID than stock, you can figure that out using the Stilts evvd decoder from the Hawaii Bios Editing thread.
> You'd have to find it in your stock rom and enter the value manually into the DPM7 slot for the correct 6 locations in PowerPlay and Limit Tables.


Visit this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/1650_50#post_24857432

The info involved in this modding process has matured very well since the proponents of this BIOS started this thread.


----------



## Chewiethrash

hello, i'm new on bios modding, and i have a sapphire 290x tri-x 8gb, how can i make a copy of my bios?¿ i would like to have it. i couldn't found it in the bios list.
Edit: Ok I finally did on my own.
Now what do you recommend me to do, change or whatever it is.
Or can anybody take my bios and mod it for me?¿Or tell me where can i find a modded one. I only want that it works better, i usee a 8250fx cpu and its air cooled with a noctua. my motherboard is an msi 970 gaming
thanx a lot.


----------



## xSpiritZ

Thank you guys. By using your bios I successfully unlocked my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC.

290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7 and 290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7 unlocked it.

Unfortunately the 290X_ Bios gives me a black screen during boot. Can you tell me why? Only the 290_ ones work.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSpiritZ*
> 
> Thank you guys. By using your bios I successfully unlocked my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC.
> 
> 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7 and 290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.7 unlocked it.
> 
> Unfortunately the 290X_ Bios gives me a black screen during boot. Can you tell me why? Only the 290_ ones work.


Did you make sure all the drivers were uninstalled prior to flashing the card?


----------



## i2CY

he-he, got to page 46, starting to fall behind at work,
Has anyone have gains on air cool ref. R9 290 Sapphire 947s?
temp wise, i have a card sufficating, packed case with poor air flow, and 3-5*C may make a diff.

HOLY BEN KENOBI!!!!
10*C drop idle!
$%^& ME!


----------



## xSpiritZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Did you make sure all the drivers were uninstalled prior to flashing the card?


I just tested it again with uninstalled drivers (DDU). My system doesn't boot with the 290X_ Version. I just hear my mainboard speaker beeping.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i2CY*
> 
> he-he, got to page 46, starting to fall behind at work,
> Has anyone have gains on air cool ref. R9 290 Sapphire 947s?
> temp wise, i have a card sufficating, packed case with poor air flow, and 3-5*C may make a diff.
> 
> HOLY BEN KENOBI!!!!
> 10*C drop idle!
> $%^& ME!


Try to undervolt.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSpiritZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Did you make sure all the drivers were uninstalled prior to flashing the card?
> 
> 
> 
> I just tested it again with uninstalled drivers (DDU). My system doesn't boot with the 290X_ Version. I just hear my mainboard speaker beeping.
Click to expand...

Use the 290_ ones then. Both 290_ & 290X_ are based on 390X BIOS anyway, just different device ID (67b0 or 67b1). Your motherboard probably fussy about mismatched device ID which is why you get black screen with 290X_ BIOS. To fixed this, since your card is originally a 290, you will need to use BIOS with device ID 67b1 which the 290_ BIOS already have.


----------



## i2CY

No-no, sorry I meant the bios mod; 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7 reduced my temp by 10ºC at idle,
Very very happy as the card in lane one gets little air flow.

Idle: 35ºC
Elite: MSAA4 x 1.0 58ºC 1080P

Noticed in Elite that the mod is a bit off I think, hi-lighted areas edges are a bit too white/bright.
Eg: Ship frame when in direct star light

Also, overlay screen are not as smooth when they are with texture like planet rings behind the.
Kinda nit picking, but my rig over all is running cooler.


----------



## Samuris

I have a problem with my R9 290 tri-x oc, it needs+ 75mV to be able to boot on windows, I have to boot without drivers to install them and to make +75mV on msi after-burner, that is my only problem is that if I have a bug during overclocking when i reboot my cards returns to + 0mV and i'm forced to uninstall the drivers for a new power reboot, but I can very well normally reboot when I did not bug during overclocking, the + 75mV continue, I just talk to you because I would need a bios with mod1.7 as 1160/1625 + 80mv (stable) to avoid having to touch a msi afterburner, I currently have the mod1.7 to + 50mv "M50P" but unfortunately that is not enough for me boot, I don't know change bios I can't, if someone could help me or give me a link to the bios mod1.7 to + 75mV it would help me a lot, thanks all and sorry for my bad english.

Edit: and hawaii fan editor don't work on r9 290mod1.7 i would like to 20%-35° 55%-65° and 100%-75° cause my first vrm take 75° with this configuration and not more.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> I currently have the mod1.7 to + 50mv "M50P" but unfortunately that is not enough for me boot, I don't know change bios I can't, if someone could help me or give me a link to the bios mod1.7 to + 75mV it would help me a lot, thanks all and sorry for my bad english.


I can make







, attach bios and I will do edit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Edit: and hawaii fan editor don't work on r9 290mod1.7 i would like to 20%-35° 55%-65° and 100%-75° cause my first vrm take 75° with this configuration and not more.


View information in this thread, Link:- http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x


----------



## Samuris

biosgpu.zip 197k .zip file


Well really thanks man if u can do that you'll be a savior for me, i attach u two bios, i'm pretty sure they are same, one have just 50mv more than the other. I run actually with no problem at 1160/1625 with +80 mv with a fan profil on msi after burner but msi afterburner let my cg at 0mv offset when starting windows ... even if i use "apply overclocking at system startup" so if you could make a bios with fan profil like 20%-> 45° 50%-> 65° and 100%-> 75° would be great for my configuration 1160/1625 +80mv, really thanks man, i'll buy a second r9 290 in the futur so ,it will be so useful


----------



## i2CY

Had my card black out under load, SCII

GPU-ZSensorLog-Crash.txt 688k .txt file

Played 2hrs Soild ED last night,
Today opened SCII, had it on windowed in main menu; cata. 15.7 stopped recovered, stopped then froze,
Rebooted, stared SCII again went into campain watched a vidoe, blacksceen,
Rebooted, " " " " " " " " " "

I am flashed to: 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7.rom, and have no OC open, regedit ULPS to 0,

_Report generated on 02/09/16 20:58:05

Card name: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
GPU: Hawaii
Device Id: 1002-67B1 : 1682-9395
Die Size: 438 mm²
Bus Interface: PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x8 1.1
Memory Size: 4096 MB
Memory Type: GDDR5
Memory Bus Width: 512 bit
ROPs: 64
Shaders: 2560 Unified / DirectX 12 (12_0)
Driver Version: 15.200.1062.1003 Catalyst 15.7.1
BIOS Version: 015.049.000.000.000000
BIOS Part Number: 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W83
UEFI Support: Yes
Clocks: 947 / 1250 MHz_

ideas?


----------



## Samuris

I already used your stock bios on hynix, so ******* nice for temps but i think the voltage is extremely low on the 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7.rom, so just try to up your offset mv or edit bios, i guess when u have a bug in game you can't boot after that, amd driver bug


----------



## i2CY

Cheers,
will do, yeah had a blackscreen in ED in hour last night, re-boot manual followed up with a Red screen auto reboot.


----------



## boot318

I've flashed the "290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7" on my Asus DirectCU ll.

My problems before install.... Everytime I overclock in Win10 + Cimson drivers it would blackscreen at startup and I had to go to - SafeMode & DDU the driver. After installing your BIOS it completely fix my blackscreen issue







. Temps on my core are down also. 60C under load to 54C. My VRM1 temps a little higher 70C now 75C. I just have to test it a little while longer.

+REP for OP and helpers!










P.S. Is something wrong with DESKTOP spoilers & REP? I can't use it in Desktop mode. Using Mobile to use the site sucks.


----------



## Samuris

xD man you had the same problem than me, which bios you taken ? me for resolve this problem i just flashed a bios with high offset cause the blackscreen is due to too low voltage


----------



## Timer5

Hello everyone









I am in the hunt for a BIOS to tighten up my Hynex timings. I recently replaced my old Elpida based R9 290x because it was a bad overclocker and my current one is a beast. My old one the max oc was about 1125 on the core and 1375 on the mem with +150mv in Trixx, my new one does 1200 Core and 1550 Mem with +125mv it is a dream come true. When I had my old card I used a few custom BIOSes for it that tightened up the memory and the performance boost was incredible. I am looking to try it again so if any one has a BIOS they recommend send it on over. My GPU cooking is a Kraken G10, I have an H90 to cool the core in a push pull config, I have the Gelid VRM cooler and VRAM heatsinks on every module so cooling should not be too big of an issue.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i2CY*
> 
> ideas?


The ROMs in original post have corrected memory size *but not density*. I had stability issues when ROM is this way.

ie 290/X and 390/X have 16 chips of RAM but density differs, 64Mx32 denoted by a 43 in VRAM_Info on 290/X and 128Mx32 denoted by 53 in VRAM_Info of 390/X

I have currently modded the 8x 290 ROMs to have:-

- corrected RAM density value
- corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
- removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
- added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately

The separated offsets will be editable independently to what a user would want in ROM.

I will hopefully finish the other 290X ROMs today or tomorrow and then perhaps @Insan1tyOne can add the V1.8 ROM pack to OP.

Perhaps this will help your issue.


----------



## i2CY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The ROMs in original post have corrected memory size *but not density*. I had stability issues when ROM is this way.
> 
> ie 290/X and 390/X have 16 chips of RAM but density differs, 64Mx32 denoted by a 43 in VRAM_Info on 290/X and 128Mx32 denoted by 53 in VRAM_Info of 390/X
> 
> I have currently modded the 8x 290 ROMs to have:-
> 
> - corrected RAM density value
> - corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
> - removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
> - added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately
> 
> The separated offsets will be editable independently to what a user would want in ROM.
> 
> I will hopefully finish the other 290X ROMs today or tomorrow and then perhaps @Insan1tyOne can add the V1.8 ROM pack to OP.
> 
> Perhaps this will help your issue.


*Much obliged"*

and many thanks for the support and improvments that you are adding to our lives daily!


----------



## spyshagg

Hey, guys

jump on this will ya!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/250_50#post_24886638

lets do it come on


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The ROMs in original post have corrected memory size *but not density*. I had stability issues when ROM is this way.
> 
> ie 290/X and 390/X have 16 chips of RAM but density differs, 64Mx32 denoted by a 43 in VRAM_Info on 290/X and 128Mx32 denoted by 53 in VRAM_Info of 390/X
> 
> I have currently modded the 8x 290 ROMs to have:-
> 
> - corrected RAM density value
> - corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
> - removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
> - added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately
> 
> The separated offsets will be editable independently to what a user would want in ROM.
> 
> I will hopefully finish the other 290X ROMs today or tomorrow and then perhaps @Insan1tyOne can add the V1.8 ROM pack to OP.
> 
> Perhaps this will help your issue.


@gupsterg I had been wondering about the RAM compatibility issues for quite some time now... Although I had never found a way to properly solve them. Your list of updates looks absolutely fantastic! The only cards that we would potentially have left to deal with are cards that use Samsung VRAM, the Reference R9 295X2 and then the PowerColor Devil 13 R9 290X (or possibly the updated version which is dual 390's?)

Regardless, we all appreciate your efforts and as soon as your post the V1.8 pack I will update the OP for sure!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## 0razor1

Sorry to sound incompetent but hawaii bios editing scares me







I had no issues with maxwell 2 / Cayman

Could someone please post sapphire tri-x 290 bioses (old model- standard phases stock PCB and sleeve fans)?

I have one which doesn't unlock and has hynix memory. Does 1100/1500 with +50mV. 73% ASIC. 4GB version.

If possible, it'd be great if I could have--

1. The 390 default bios
2. The 290 with 390 timings
3. The 390 with 290 voltages
4. The 390 with 290 timings

Thanks! Also, will I need to re-sign the bioses?
@gupsterg, looking to you for help :") The hidden voltage offsets scream instability, and I am generally taking calls @ home so a crashed computer = problems.


----------



## Samuris

Gupsterg, man sorry i did a mistake when i asked you stilt rom for me (i was pretty sure i had this rom cause my afterburner kept the +50mv on default for no reason), today i tryed to flash my card with the stilt rom +50mv (M50P.bin) and when i install my amd driver i got a blue screen like if i flashed my r9 290 tri x card with r9 290x bios, the stilt rom just don't work on my card, don't know why, i searched the offset voltage on 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom but not find (this is strange i'm pretty sure m50p worked yesterday ..)
I'll just keep the insanity 1.7rom for now with -37mv in VDDCI, i'll wait your 1.8 version with so much impatience ! congrats for your work man.

(I noticed something with basic bios

Sapphire.R9290.4096.140320.zip 99k .zip file
 i can reach at 1.35V easy in load, but with all other roam like insanity mod in load i never get more than 1.24V, sometimes i reach 1.3V in very low load at 25% load)


----------



## gupsterg

@i2cy

No worries







, others did a lot for what is in OP







, so it's time for me to chip in as I was mentioned in OP for other reasons there







.

@Insan1tyOne

Cheers as always for your kind comments/support








, yep bios modding is rolling forward well IMO







. I'll finish V1.8 as highlight for now, I will view the Samsung ROMs as I can make for RAM IC ending in FS found on Sapphire Tri-X 290/X New Edition as well plus could do a HYNIX BFR.

@Samuris

Post in other thread regarding your experience with MLU so others are aware the unmodified MLU is an issue with your card and my modding was OK, cheers.

Most state VDROOP is higher with 390/X ROM, at present I can't adjust that to differing level. If I adjust it, you would end up with way higher voltage; which could end up damaging card over long term use IMO. If anything change regarding that mod I will let you know for sure







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1*
> 
> Sorry to sound incompetent but hawaii bios editing scares me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no issues with maxwell 2 / Cayman
> 
> Could someone please post sapphire tri-x 290 bioses (old model- standard phases stock PCB and sleeve fans)?
> 
> I have one which doesn't unlock and has hynix memory. Does 1100/1500 with +50mV. 73% ASIC. 4GB version.
> 
> If possible, it'd be great if I could have--
> 
> 1. The 390 default bios
> 2. The 290 with 390 timings
> 3. The 390 with 290 voltages
> 4. The 390 with 290 timings
> 
> Thanks! Also, will I need to re-sign the bioses?
> @gupsterg, looking to you for help :") The hidden voltage offsets scream instability, and I am generally taking calls @ home so a crashed computer = problems.


Here, you can use mine.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSVpKUTBNai1ISEk/view?usp=sharing

- TRI-X 290 OC ROM with 390 MC
- Stilt's 1250 memory timings for 1250 & 1375 memory straps
- Hynix AFR 1250 memory timings for 1500, 1625, 1750 & higher straps
- DPM7 1.2875V
- TDP/TDC/Power Limit set to 999


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Here is v1.8, tried to double check all edits I could, if there are any mistakes please post so they can be rectified







.

Change log:-

- corrected RAM density value
- corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
- removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
- added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately

View included *Offset editing guide.jpg* on info to edit offset as you require.

Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.8.zip 2547k .zip file


Enjoy!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> Here is v1.8, tried to double check all edits I could, if there are any mistakes please post so they can be rectified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Change log:-
> 
> - corrected RAM density value
> - corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
> - removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
> - added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately
> 
> View included *Offset editing guide.jpg* on info to edit offset as you require.
> 
> Insan1tyR9390XBIOSv1.8.zip 2547k .zip file
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Hello everyone,

I just wanted to let you all know that I have completely updated the OP (original post) to include @gupsterg's V1.8 of these BIOS files, so please feel free to go download and test them! Now I have a couple of announcements to make regarding the thread and these BIOS files:

*1.)* A big thank you to gupsterg for all of his hard work on the BIOS mods and helpful replies to users in this thread!

*2.)* Everyone should definitely go out and do a bunch of benchmarking tests with these new V1.8 BIOS files so that I can update the "performance & statistics" section of the OP, as it is very aged and is using performance results from back at V1.3 and V1.4.

*3.)* If we have any 290X Lightning users in the thread I would love it if they tested the V1.8 BIOS files and reported back with any successes / issues.

*4.)* I would really appreciate it if some people would comb through the OP and see if there is any information that is not relevant anymore or any information that I have left out.

*5.)* Again, hats off to gupsterg and may the BIOS modding continue!

Enjoy everyone!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mus1mus

I run into a system service exception whenever I try to OC the card. ELPIDA MOD and STOCK.







Still testing


----------



## sicca95

Hi everyone, I'd report a problem I had flashing my r9 290 with this fantastic bios. After I've flashed it with the new bios it gives me "the amd video driver has stopped...." and the screen is plenty of pixel.
Someone had the same problem?
Thanks in advance


----------



## spyshagg

no, never. And I flashed v1.5 v1.7v1.8 on two different 290x's. Maybe try flashing again, or make sure you are using the bios made for you memory type.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I run into a system service exception whenever I try to OC the card. ELPIDA MOD and STOCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still testing


So far I'm happy with the new version. It passes OCCT on both my cards [email protected]~80mv which is really really tuff to do with this program. I have the same performance as the older bios [email protected] which is a lot hotter and not OCCT capable.


----------



## skyrrd

Samsung Version now working on tri-x New edition?


----------



## gupsterg

Folders Samsung FS in updated v1.8







.

Insan1ty_R9_390X_BIOS_v1.8.zip 2946k .zip file


----------



## skyrrd

Great, will give it a test later ;+)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Folders Samsung FS in updated v1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Insan1ty_R9_390X_BIOS_v1.8.zip 2946k .zip file


Are these Samsung files different than the original V1.8 pack you posted that I put up in the OP or did you just repost them for convenience?

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## gupsterg

Folder MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FD is what was MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG ie the older Samsung IC.

Folder MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FS is newer Samsung IC, so yes new files. So far only seen on Sapphire Tri-X 290/X New Edition. This is a 8+8 PCI-E power connector card (old was 8+6), the new edition is using a PCB used for their 390/X (Tri-X/Nitro) from images I've seen.


----------



## skyrrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Folder MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FD is what was MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG ie the older Samsung IC.
> 
> Folder MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FS is newer Samsung IC, so yes new files. So far only seen on Sapphire Tri-X 290/X New Edition. This is a 8+8 PCI-E power connector card (old was 8+6), the new edition is using a PCB used for their 390/X (Tri-X/Nitro) from images I've seen.


Am i getting something wrong?
i don't see the folders Samsung FS and Samsung FD Oo

Edit: never mind, i first downloaded the file from op, now i have the right one


----------



## skyrrd

Hmm sadly not working for me:

Am i doing smth wrong:

Reboot to safe mode and remove driver with ddu, no afterburner etc installed, reboot with usbstick and flash Rom with atiflash -f -p 0 romname

Reboot, installiert display driver, black screen.

I also tried setting 75mv offset (fixed checksum) but didnt work :/


----------



## karod

@Skyrrd

Could be that your motherboard is to old to support fast boot. If that is that case and the VGA rom runs with activated UEFI mode you can get a black screen.
That is what happens if I set the switch on my Sapphire R9 290 to the uefi enabled bios in conjunction with my Asus P8Z68V Pro.


----------



## skyrrd

tried it and didn't work. first thought it would work, but just booted with basic vga driver
i have a h97 motherboard with fastboot enabled, still not working


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Folder MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FD is what was MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG ie the older Samsung IC.
> 
> Folder MEM MOD -- SAMSUNG FS is newer Samsung IC, so yes new files. So far only seen on Sapphire Tri-X 290/X New Edition. This is a 8+8 PCI-E power connector card (old was 8+6), the new edition is using a PCB used for their 390/X (Tri-X/Nitro) from images I've seen.


Just updated the OP to reflect this information and to include this new download.

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## diggiddi

So still nothing for the Lightnings?


----------



## boot318

I'm not sure why I can't get my 1165C OC with the new ROM in MSI Afterburner with +100mV.









I get a higher 'Graphics Score' with custom ROM

Custom BIOS 1225C 1500M


Stock Bios 1225C 1600M


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> @Skyrrd
> 
> Could be that your motherboard is to old to support fast boot. If that is that case and the VGA rom runs with activated UEFI mode you can get a black screen.
> That is what happens if I set the switch on my Sapphire R9 290 to the uefi enabled bios in conjunction with my Asus P8Z68V Pro.


I have that motherboard with 2 290x and I never had any problem of that sort.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So still nothing for the Lightnings?


I do not know what mods were done to files in 290X folder MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING in for v1.7. In v1.8 I just did what was done to other files ie :-

- corrected RAM density value
- corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
- removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
- added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately

For better Lightning support VoltageObjectInfo table needs to be copied from stock Lightning ROM to these or any other ROM if you wish to test it. This is a due to how the Lightning has extra controller chips allowing memory voltage adjustment and say for the massive VRM. IIRC it has 12+3+2 vs 5+1+1 on stock 290/X vs 6+1+1 stock 390/X.

If I do mod are you willing to be part of testing?


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I have that motherboard with 2 290x and I never had any problem of that sort.


That only happens, if the graphics bios is in UEFI mode and when you set the option "PCI Rom Priority" to "EFI compatible" in the UEFI of the P8Z68 V-Pro.


----------



## Vento041

As anyone tried to flash this bios with this card: http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-r9-200-series/amd-radeon-r9-290x-double-dissipation-edition-r9-290x-8dfd ???

XFX R9 290X 8GB Product code:R9-290X-8DFD

I found it online, new for 318 euro and it will be a nice way to buy a cheap "390x"


----------



## karod

If I flash the BIOS from the 1st post, will my R 290 then be recognized as R9 390 in windows?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> If I flash the BIOS from the 1st post, will my R 290 then be recognized as R9 390 in windows?


No


----------



## karod

Where is it defined?

Why are the reported Vendor and Device IDs swapped compared to what the device manager reports??


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I do not know what mods were done to files in 290X folder MEM MOD -- LIGHTNING in for v1.7. In v1.8 I just did what was done to other files ie :-
> 
> - corrected RAM density value
> - corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
> - removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
> - added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately
> 
> For better Lightning support VoltageObjectInfo table needs to be copied from stock Lightning ROM to these or any other ROM if you wish to test it. This is a due to how the Lightning has extra controller chips allowing memory voltage adjustment and say for the massive VRM. IIRC it has 12+3+2 vs 5+1+1 on stock 290/X vs 6+1+1 stock 390/X.
> 
> If I do mod are you willing to be part of testing?


Sure why not, you might have to walk me through the process


----------



## gupsterg

Use GPU-Z to save your ROM, attach to post and I will mod the VoltageObjectInfo from that to the 390X ROM, then you just need to flash to try it.


----------



## diggiddi

Hawaii.zip 98k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use GPU-Z to save your ROM, attach to post and I will mod the VoltageObjectInfo from that to the 390X ROM, then you just need to flash to try it.


----------



## henkdeman

Hi Guys.

For you tri-x new edition users with samsung memory who still haven't got it working on 390 rom, I did it!

The v1.8 samsung fs rom for me was still a no-go. Gave blackscreen on post till windows without coming back up.

I got it working by collecting the nitro 390 rom Gupsterg made for Krahll earlier this post. I adjusted the voltage to be exactly the same as the tri-x new edition and copied the v1.8 samsung modded timings into the rom.

I'm postive for me that the thing that went wrong was the device SSID, in my case it has to be exactly the same as the original rom, for reasons I don't know..

To get it working I had to bypass a few things though. First of all if you're in the exact same situation as me you have to have a second card for booting becouse it will still give blackscreen on post till windows without coming back up. So boot from the second card with crossfire disabled and then in windows enable it again, then it should be working.
I have tried this method with other roms butt it still was a no go, I tried the nitro v1 rom becouse it has the same device SSID and it worked.

EDIT: I tried the second display port on the tri-x new edition and it works! only the first display port is not working. So I can boot from my first card now again! So you don't need a second card, just use the second display port and not the first. SSID has to be still the same as the original bios

I get 4% performance increase per card!

I hope this is helpfull for users in the same situation!


----------



## henkdeman

Oh sorry I forgot to leave the rom here, here it is

390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V12.zip 99k .zip file


Now my question I'm not an expert in these things I just spend allot of hours in trying and trying. Could someone make an v1.8 samsung fs rom with the same SSID as the tri-x new edition? E289 is the ssid I believe. Thanks in advance!


----------



## new boy

After a a couple of weeks of deciding, I finally decided to flash my 4gb 290x Tri-x (old version, ref PCB)

I've been running it at 1120MHz core, 1375MHz memory +25mv core voltage + 0MV Aux for a long time on stock bios.

I tried Both the hynix bios with memory mod, and without memory mod, but they dont agree with my card for whatever reason.

By upping the core voltage another 50mv to +75mv, I was able to finish a run of firestrike and see that it gives me an extra 500 graphics score, from 13k to 13.5k. EDIT - with mem mod bios

However, trying to get either of those bios to be game stable, has proved difficult, and honestly, with the extra voltage it is taking, and the loss of clocks I suffer, its not worth it. I've tried setting the memory back as far as 1200MHZ to rule that out, but no luck.

I guess I should try to mod my own BIOS. Perhaps I would have more luck going that route. It appears to me however, to be a steep learning curve to understand just what you are doing though lol.

I'd like to close the post by thanking the OP + the people who have helped to work on the BIOS, it might not have helped me, but I appreciate you have put the hours in to help your fellow overclockers.


----------



## gupsterg

@diggiddi

Try stock first then mod ROMs







.

diggiddi.zip 198k .zip file


@henkdeman

Great to read you made progress on modding file for yourself, +rep for info share







. Replied to your PM regarding SSID and anyone reading view heading *How to add/remove UEFI/GOP plus match/edit Device ID info* in Hawaii bios mod thread.

@newboy

I'll be honest I've been sorta running from doing bios mods for others as then I have little time left for my own PC tinkering (







) .

First of all I've noticed the 390/X ROMs when flashed to a 290/X sets VID when in EVV mode (the stock method) lower than a 290/X ROM. SO what I'd do is first get all EVV DPM voltages for your stock 290/X ROM via AiDA64 I think I advised this in Hawaii bios mod thread (here is link to video).

Then edit the 390/X ROM to have those same DPM voltages, be aware that when DPM voltages are read by AiDA64 or The Stilt's VID APP they do not take into context an offset like the +25mV you set using your stock ROM. SO it is always on top of those read voltages ie DPM7 = 1.250 + offset of +25mV =1.275V. As there is already a +37.5mV offset in the 390/X ROM pack in OP if you set DPM7 as 1.250V it really is 1.250V+0.0375V(37.5mV)= 1.2875V.

Also be aware it's best to edit the GPU freq. per DPM same as stock 290/X ROM when setting same voltage, that way less chance of issues. Later you can up frequency / voltages as required if you test, some info in OP of hawaii bios mod thread heading *What I've achieved manually setting VID per DPM state vs EVV* may help.

I will add some more hawaiireader images to headings in bios mod thread but for time being try to read each heading at a time going from top to bottom. What mods Hawaiireadreader support don't do manually like in thread and I think you may pick up what to do for mods, if not then I will help







.


----------



## emwearz

My overclock drops fairly dramatically between stock and the mem mob, 70mhz +/-- from the core and the memory about 30mhz, however I still get higher FPS in games and higher scores on benchmarks, I am not worried about clock speeds if it means I am getting more performance.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @diggiddi
> 
> Try stock first then mod ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> diggiddi.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> 
> @henkdeman
> 
> Great to read you made progress on modding file for yourself, +rep for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Replied to your PM regarding SSID and anyone reading view heading *How to add/remove UEFI/GOP plus match/edit Device ID info* in Hawaii bios mod thread.
> 
> @newboy
> 
> I'll be honest I've been sorta running from doing bios mods for others as then I have little time left for my own PC tinkering (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> First of all I've noticed the 390/X ROMs when flashed to a 290/X sets VID when in EVV mode (the stock method) lower than a 290/X ROM. SO what I'd do is first get all EVV DPM voltages for your stock 290/X ROM via AiDA64 I think I advised this in Hawaii bios mod thread (here is link to video).
> 
> Then edit the 390/X ROM to have those same DPM voltages, be aware that when DPM voltages are read by AiDA64 or The Stilt's VID APP they do not take into context an offset like the +25mV you set using your stock ROM. SO it is always on top of those read voltages ie DPM7 = 1.250 + offset of +25mV =1.275V. As there is already a +37.5mV offset in the 390/X ROM pack in OP if you set DPM7 as 1.250V it really is 1.250V+0.0375V(37.5mV)= 1.2875V.
> 
> Also be aware it's best to edit the GPU freq. per DPM same as stock 290/X ROM when setting same voltage, that way less chance of issues. Later you can up frequency / voltages as required if you test, some info in OP of hawaii bios mod thread heading *What I've achieved manually setting VID per DPM state vs EVV* may help.
> 
> I will add some more hawaiireader images to headings in bios mod thread but for time being try to read each heading at a time going from top to bottom. What mods Hawaiireadreader support don't do manually like in thread and I think you may pick up what to do for mods, if not then I will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks a bunch, unfortunately my power supply just started giving up on me, so I can't overclock even 1 gpu till I get a new one


----------



## new boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [
> 
> @newboy
> 
> I'll be honest I've been sorta running from doing bios mods for others as then I have little time left for my own PC tinkering (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> First of all I've noticed the 390/X ROMs when flashed to a 290/X sets VID when in EVV mode (the stock method) lower than a 290/X ROM. SO what I'd do is first get all EVV DPM voltages for your stock 290/X ROM via AiDA64 I think I advised this in Hawaii bios mod thread (here is link to video).
> 
> Then edit the 390/X ROM to have those same DPM voltages, be aware that when DPM voltages are read by AiDA64 or The Stilt's VID APP they do not take into context an offset like the +25mV you set using your stock ROM. SO it is always on top of those read voltages ie DPM7 = 1.250 + offset of +25mV =1.275V. As there is already a +37.5mV offset in the 390/X ROM pack in OP if you set DPM7 as 1.250V it really is 1.250V+0.0375V(37.5mV)= 1.2875V.
> 
> Also be aware it's best to edit the GPU freq. per DPM same as stock 290/X ROM when setting same voltage, that way less chance of issues. Later you can up frequency / voltages as required if you test, some info in OP of hawaii bios mod thread heading *What I've achieved manually setting VID per DPM state vs EVV* may help.
> 
> I will add some more hawaiireader images to headings in bios mod thread but for time being try to read each heading at a time going from top to bottom. What mods Hawaiireadreader support don't do manually like in thread and I think you may pick up what to do for mods, if not then I will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the advice.

I edited the rom so it has the same voltages shown from the adia dump of my stock rom. I also edited in my stock frequencies for all the states.

The 0 and 6 states were about right, but my states in the middle were vastly higher voltage on my stock rom than the mod rom.

Things are very much improved now. I had a quick 15 min play on GTA @1100/1300, which I couldn't get to the menu of on the uneddited mod rom even at stock clocks.

Thanks again.


----------



## henkdeman

Hi Guys,

So I put the SSID of the tri-x new edition into the samsung v1.8 mod fs rom. Sadly I must report that it still does not work correctly








I am however able to boot from my second card now and then enabling crossfire. I was unable to do that before using the same SSID.
But the target is to boot from the main card becouse it has better oc potential and non-reference fans for the games that aren't crossfire supported.

I wanted to ask if someone could take a look at the nitro rom I uploaded a page earlier and the samsung v1.8 samsung fs rom in terms of voltage(VID&VDDC).
And is it possible to edit the Subvendor ID?

I'm trying to learn as fast as I can but this is still above my league. Maybe when copied enough settings from the nitro rom into the v1.8 samsung fs rom it could work for me and other users.
I hope someone is willing to do this!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> I wanted to ask if someone could take a look at the nitro rom I uploaded a page earlier and the samsung v1.8 samsung fs rom in terms of voltage(VID&VDDC).


All stock ROMs are EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage) for DPM 1 -7 and only DPM 0 is set manually.

All stock 290 DPM 0 = 0.993V
All stock 290X DPM 0 = 0.968V
All stock 390 DPM 0 = 0.900V
All stock 390X DPM 0 = 0.900V

When a ROM has a voltage offset present in it then that's added to DPM 0 and EVV DPM 1 - 7. IIRC 390X Nitro ROM I have, has +12.5mV offset in ROM for all DPMs (so DPM 0 = 0.9125V). 390/X Nitro ROM also have VDDCI 1.050V (OP of Hawaii bios mod thread have heading with info what it is).

EVV is set by a process called ASIC profiling, ie LeakageID of GPU (aka ASIC Quality in GPU-Z, again view OP of Hawaii bios mod thread there is heading with info). Plus in testing I did, higher default GPU clock is in ROM when EVV mode is used VID set decreases, that's why some ROMs have offset to bring voltage up (test was with 290/X ROM tests and would believe same is with 390/X) .

Currently in my view there is nothing more I can do to make a 390/X ROM currently set DPM 1-7 voltage using EVV same as 290/X ROM, only way is to note what EVV DPM 1-7 is with 290/X ROM and edit 390/X to same; with same GPU Freq. and then mod from that stage onwards.


----------



## henkdeman

Thank you for the explanation Gup







I understand more now.

I made a new rom for the tri-x new edition. I picked a rom from techpowerup database. This time the moste recent nitro rom 49.0040.

Changed the density/size of ram and copied the v1.8 samsung fs timings into it. I also copied the new samsung ram IC into it instead of elpida.

It works like a charm but.. gpu-z is still reporting the ram as elpida, the same goes for meminfo1005. Does anybody have an idea why ?

here is the rom:

390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Thank you for the explanation Gup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand more now.


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> It works like a charm but.. gpu-z is still reporting the ram as elpida, the same goes for meminfo1005. Does anybody have an idea why ?


IIRC MemoryInfo only report primary card, @kizwan I think came across this. I will be doing CF in this week or so on my rig







and report back.

In GPU-Z are you switching between cards for info displayed? drop down box lower left side?


----------



## henkdeman

Hi gup,

Yeah both cards report as elpida, when you crossfire the primary card reports the IC and the second card always report autodetect. Unless you turn crossfire off. This is becouse ULPS is active it will read the second card as autodetect. When you disable ULPS or disable crossfire. Then the second cards also reads his IC.. Sadly both report elpida. While the primary should read samsung.

Thanks again gup I fixed it thanks to reading the post from you and Kizwan. Gpu-z reads samsung memory id now now.

I made my verry first real roms









Both are Version *015.049.000.004.000000*

*390*

390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file

*390X* :

390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file


----------



## skyrrd

Very nice, will hopefully give it a try later today









Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedragoon

Ok guys so I have a R9 290x Gigabyte 4GB with the best OC I could get on MSI afterburner I got 13140 score for graphics
STOCK SCORE WAS 12457 so I was impressed

so then I used this website loaded the r9390x Bios and boom I was able to go to 1222 Core and 1625 Memory I don't wana take memory higher as im just not Comfortable lol 1625 is maxed out on MSI afterburner so im happy with 1625

I then installed Trixx software and settled on +101 MV and 1221 core and 1625 memory and my score now is 14361 WOW what amazing cards ati make guys I could go higher then 101 MV but temps are getting too high for me at max load it hits 86 degrees so I want to leave some room for error I really need a waterblock for this beast im 100 percent on air cooling Windfore Stock cooler

My asic Quality is 76.1 I think that's rather low so im hoping watercooling will truly unlock this card

PS ppl think overclocking is dumb but I see the benefits here stock clock 1040 and now 1221 THATS 17.4 PERCENT INCrease guys wow so if u got 100 fps that's 118 Fps for FREE just a little more noisy lel but I have headphones on anyway

U guys know this Increase Takes SOme games maxed out Above the 60 Fps point where they start feeling really smooth its totally worth it Thanx for this forum guys ill try put the pics now and u will see its phone pics so it aint edited I know some guys will get a better OC then me but im really impressed with my 17.4 percent


----------



## mus1mus

Nice!. Enjoy your free upgrade.









Now, I hope this is not too much for me to ask but, can you guys try to be involved in a little competition we have here on OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/550_50#post_24923521

Download each bench, Do a Tesselation OFF on the Catalyst Driver, run each bench, submit your scores with the guidelines on the main page, and help the Red team defeat our Green counterparts.

No need for some sky-high scores. Just submitting your scores mean a lot more than a few thousand additional points.

Again, it's Red vs Green on OCN!


----------



## henkdeman

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to say thank you for all the help I got on this forum. It was a fun and challenging experience to make a 390x rom work on my tri-x new edition.
I was ready to give up a week ago, when I got some new insights becouse of the posts I read on this forum and the hawaii bios editing forum.

There is still much to learn for me in terms of voltage editing and such but one step at a time









Special thanks to Gupsterg who took the time to explain and reffer me to the posts that got it working for me, could not have done this without you!

I'm going to stop posting here, but if someone has anything to ask or want me to make a rom, feel free to ask









Regards,

Henk.


----------



## VxTuga

Hey ppl,

Also wanted to thank everyone that made this kinds of bios mods possible.

I've been lurking in r9 290/X related forums for a while but its my time posting, been following closely this thread and hawaii bios editing thread, and got some nice scores for all the mods i could do to my stock and the modded r9 390 bios.
Just got around to editing the r9 390 bios so its more compatible to my r9 290 dcu2 (voltageobjectinfo mod)and modded timmings a bit (stilts timming in 1250 and 1375 straps and 1250stock strap for everything up from there, and got a nice jump in performance in stock clocks from my stock bios and the new r9 390 modded one : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7662761/fs/7645360#, ill test OC scores later when i have time .
My all time highest score was with a v1.5 bios if im not mistaken with a crazy overclock in the stock cooler : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6688063
Not too shabby









Still have alot to learn specially in the hawaii bios editing thread though...

Ill leave here my Elpida r9 390 v1.8 bios that seems to be working well for my dcu2 r9 290 just in case a fellow dcu2 elpida r9 290 user needs it (mind you that the dpms are not set and voltage seems quite low, and timmings are modded also.

Regards to everyone and once again Thanks for everything.

(btw don't mind the TIME MEASURING INACCURATE and driver errors, i just allways skip the demo on firestrike and usually have the latest beta driver.)

r9290DCU2.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Thanks so much!!. This Modded bios is very good. I have 2 290x reference in crossfire, but one freeze my pc with 1450 MHz memory. Im wait another revisión of this fantastic moded bios.
> 
> P.D - "XFX 390x with powerplay" bios is completely stable at 1450 MHz memory, but with that bios I have 10º degrees more. Im wait your moded bios with new revisión. The card cause me freeze at 1450 MHz memory have "Elpida" memory, only in 3 minutes of unigine valley, repeat my pc freeze no black screen
> 
> P.D 2- Sorry my language im not english XD. I hope understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway thanks so much for this fantastic bios.


HI. Thanks again, but I have same problem again with this new revisión, crashing again my 290x with elpida memory, I dont understand







. Anyway thanks again for this fantastic bios. Sorry my language again.


----------



## dman1980

Hello,

I have a Powercolor R9 290X 4GB TurboDuo (Bios 2015) with 6 + 8 pin power connector and get none of biose of page 1 on my card .... every time when the driver installation I just get a black screen and that's it.

In Techpowerup I've already successfully uploaded my bios, see https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/180909/180909.html

On my card as you can see already the memory Samsung K4G20325FD is installed.
The Samsung FD Bios I naturally tried first, but as it is written above without success, it is the stock or mod Bios.

The Lightning, Samsung FS biose I also tried, every time Black Screen.
It also does not matter if I enable UEFI Fast Boot from the motherboard or not.

Could perhaps a more capable BIOS modder look at my Bios precisely to convert it into a Bios 390X 4GB?

org290xbios.zip 98k .zip file


Thank you in advance.

P.S .. sorry for the poor Google translation ^^


----------



## i2CY

Sorry for the late reply,
290MOD1.8 will not allow me to OC my card(s)
I was getting artifacting at 1050 (stock card clock is 947)

(also sorry can't remember my old oc before win10, I have ran oc since then)

Will try the 290 stock ram rom tonight

ps running CFX with latest crimson driver, and msi afterburn tweaks


----------



## gupsterg

@henkdeman

Glad to read you have made progress in modding







. I'm







by reading you will not post, I would like to encourage you to keep posting







. The more people that getting into modding the better, how I see it is there are things one may miss but another may see. So the more active modders there are posting/sharing the better.

@i2CY

Have you edited per DPM voltage/GPU frequency as per your 290 ROM in 390 ROM? This will aid you IMO, then if ROM work stable I would concentrate in finding highest GPU clock and set DPM7 as that (+voltage needed). It doesn't matter if DPM0-6 have lower frequency as the idea is to keep card from not throttling so it use highest state. I hope I make sense by what I write.

Once DPM7 is nailed then one can concentrate on improving other DPMs. You can see in hawaii bios mod thread heading Making ROM like factory OC'd card how to improve per DPM freq. Then there is another heading near top of OP with some info on setting voltage per DPM with edited GPU frequency.


----------



## henkdeman

@gupstergOk I will not stop posting then







I am a bit busy with work now so don't have much time to make rom or learn atm.

@dman1980

You probally have a non-referwnce pcb. That could be the reason why it doesn't work. I saw some powercolor 390 bios on techpowerup which can have a almost or identical pcb. I could modify one of those bios for you but as stated above it's going to take a couple of days


----------



## i2CY

Thanks you sir.


----------



## OneB1t

these bioses have 0.38V offset...


----------



## gupsterg

Yes and VDDCI +31.25mV.

V1.7 and lower ROMs where using the combined offset (ie register 26 in VoltageObjectInfo) plus this did not show in MSI AB sliders. Only way a person knew was if they knew what the real VID / VDDCI was set and compared it with monitored value.

As v1.7 and lower ROMs had these voltage offsets I thought it best to leave them in there to make stability before a person start edits/testing.

As ROM is using EVV and people are flashing on 290/X their DPM VID end up lower.

With the included guide user can edit VDDC / VDDCI offset easier than the combined offset register 26.


----------



## OneB1t

it will be stable even without these offsets...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> it will be stable even without these offsets...


A user can edit?

On my Sapphire Tri-X 290 (ref PCB) I flashed a 390 ROM, I only adjusted MEMCLK to match my cards "out of box" plus modded "PowerLimit" values.

Left side is stock 290 rom with EVV, right side is XFX390DD with EVV.



In v1.8 as register 26 is 00 a user has MTP value of that register overidden.

For example in both my Tri-X 290 and Vapor-X 290X VoltageObjectInfo does not have a register 26 value. MTP was setting it as FF which equal -6.25mV for VDDC and VDDCI thus any offset being set by register 8D (VDDC only) or 8E (VDDCI only), may that be MTP or VoltageObjectInfo was getting a reduction plus if you use an app to set say +50mV for VDDC user getting really +43.75mV, same goes with Aux voltage(VDDCI).

I think I have modded it for better vs v1.7, if any users of ROM pack think I should do things differently lets take a poll and complete ROM pack will be changed







.

I can't say anything fairer than that







.


----------



## OneB1t

this bios is for some reason unstable for me... crashing every 20 min while playing heroes of the storm








used 1.8 hynix version (i have AFR)


----------



## gupsterg

Then I guess you need to mod it





















....


----------



## Ruzbynen

@gupsterg Can you share your 290 Tri-X bios?
Much love.


----------



## eddytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for all the help I got on this forum. It was a fun and challenging experience to make a 390x rom work on my tri-x new edition.
> I was ready to give up a week ago, when I got some new insights becouse of the posts I read on this forum and the hawaii bios editing forum.
> 
> There is still much to learn for me in terms of voltage editing and such but one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Gupsterg who took the time to explain and reffer me to the posts that got it working for me, could not have done this without you!
> 
> I'm going to stop posting here, but if someone has anything to ask or want me to make a rom, feel free to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Henk.


Thanks for your mod bios mate I have one question to ask,Was it a Legacy or UEFI bios? I'm a little confuse because this is my first time going to try flashing GPU with 2 bios in the same card lol and also did you use 290 trix or 290x trix card? Thank you in advance


----------



## henkdeman

@eddytheman

Hi,

Its a uefi bios and my card is a r9 290 tri-x new ediiton. The bios is a r9 390X for new samsung memory fs only. I can however make it support every memory


----------



## new boy

I'm fairly sure I've dialled in my chosen 24/7 clocks now.

I'll give it another few days to be 100% sure, but then I'll edit the bios so it natively runs it without afterburner. (then maybe I can finally use crimson)

I was thinking, rather than editing in the offset voltage (+44mv), does it not make more sense to zero the offset and just add +44mv to DPM 7? That way, I wont be needlessly adding voltage to the low power states?

I've already put in my stock clocks / voltages from my original bios into the rom, so I dont think it should cause me issues?


----------



## gupsterg

@Ruzbynen

Here is ROM pack, you have stock "out of box" STD & OC edition ROMs, then OC updated is an official ROM from Sapphire support. The updated ROM has a VDDC only offset preprogrammed of +25mV, ref my bios mod thread to see how to edit.

Tri-X_290_ROMs.zip 427k .zip file


@new boy

Yes your thinking on zeroing the offset and adding +44mV to DPM7 is is best way for efficiency, etc.

Yes as you have added your stock ROM clocks/voltages they will be fine when offset is zero'd IMO, if there is an issue you can tweak them slightly.

For example:-

i) use MSI AB to set GPU frequency to say same level as a lower DPM. ie DPM 6 (card will now use VID for that DPM)
ii) load card with a game,etc, if artifact then add voltage using MSI AB; this will tell you how much you need to tweak it by.


----------



## eddytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> @eddytheman
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Its a uefi bios and my card is a r9 290 tri-x new ediiton. The bios is a r9 390X for new samsung memory fs only. I can however make it support every memory


Thank you for your reply mate







I"m also use the same card as yours 290 trix new edition and I have one last question to ask,You've post 2 zip files which are 390 390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file and 390X : 390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file...what is the different between it and which one should I flash....Thank you in advance


----------



## henkdeman

No problem we're here all to get help and give help









To be completely honest I'm a fresh bios modder and don't know the exact difference. The only thing I found out is that I made the 390 version first and saw the original post( the v1.8 bios) uses all 390x roms. So I thought lets make a 390x of the nitro rom aswell for our new edition. I score a bit more points on the 390x version so I would recommend the 390x.

And use the second dvi port if you use a dvi cable! First port doesn't work with this bios since the original nitro 390x has only 1 dvi port.

Good luck!


----------



## bemacuja

Hi guys.
Let me get this clear. You're flashing R9 390 ROM to R9 290 4Gb card with stock frequency and you get a performance boost? How is it even possible? I thought 290 and 390 have the same processor.


----------



## vazarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> No problem we're here all to get help and give help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be completely honest I'm a fresh bios modder and don't know the exact difference. The only thing I found out is that I made the 390 version first and saw the original post( the v1.8 bios) uses all 390x roms. So I thought lets make a 390x of the nitro rom aswell for our new edition. I score a bit more points on the 390x version so I would recommend the 390x.
> 
> And use the second dvi port if you use a dvi cable! First port doesn't work with this bios since the original nitro 390x has only 1 dvi port.
> 
> Good luck!


Hello,

i'm new but not in the oc, i have test your bios mod 390x for my sapphire triX 290 new edition and no problem for flash but after boot no video but windows 7 boot, and now i have the solution. thank you.


----------



## vazarg

i have install the bios 390x on my trix 290 new edition and on the second dvi is ok, my question is :

it's normal i don't have 2816 shading units activated ?

thank you


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vazarg*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i'm new but not in the oc, i have test your bios mod 390x for my sapphire triX 290 new edition and no problem for flash but after boot no video but windows 7 boot, and now i have the solution. thank you.


Yeah I should have mentioned that in the first place, but good it works for you now aswell!


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vazarg*
> 
> i have install the bios 390x on my trix 290 new edition and on the second dvi is ok, my question is :
> 
> it's normal i don't have 2816 shading units activated ?
> 
> thank you


Yes completely normal, for that to happen you have to have a 290 who can be unlocked to a 290x, or just have a 290x and flash it to 390x rom.
Since I have never seen a tri-x new edition being able to unlock to a 290x or a 390x with 2816 units its completely normal.


----------



## vazarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Yes completely normal, for that to happen you have to have a 290 who can be unlocked to a 290x, or just have a 290x and flash it to 390x rom.
> Since I have never seen a tri-x new edition being able to unlock to a 290x or a 390x with 2816 units its completely normal.


ok thank you, are you test the memory to 1500mhz ?


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vazarg*
> 
> ok thank you, are you test the memory to 1500mhz ?


I have tested on furmark and fallout 4, but not intensively. Pretty sure it can handle it stable, depends on sillicon lottery though. There are good overclockers and bad overclockers.
But 1500 is a number everyone should be able to oc to. Some just need more +mv for it., when you oc to 1500 keep an eye to the vrm 1 temperature.
Tends to get a bit hotter on this rom then default tri-x rom.


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bemacuja*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Let me get this clear. You're flashing R9 390 ROM to R9 290 4Gb card with stock frequency and you get a performance boost? How is it even possible? I thought 290 and 390 have the same processor.


Hardware on both cards is about the same yes but they have improved the memory controller on the 390(bios based)
From there comes the most performance increase. However @gupsterg made me an 290 rom with a 390 MC, since I was unable to flash to 390 rom at first.
Still I get more performance clock per clock on a 390 rom. For reasons that are yet unknown for me. Maybe he can explain further. Average users get a performance increase of 3-5% if I'm not mistaken


----------



## gupsterg

Yep, 390 ROMs still give a boost over 290 with 390 MC ROMs.

I, Fyzzz and Kizwan plus others have seen this.

At present I don't know why ....


----------



## skyrrd

Just to report my results on tri-x New edition:
Working flawlessly with your BIOS besides first dvi-port.
Since i use two dvi and one HDMI monitor i ordered a display-port to dvi Adapter for 9€ and have zero issues now.
About 1500mhz on mem: that's what i use for my card 24/7 but i need some extra volts for it: 1150/1500 core/mem @ 75+ vddc 35+ vddci. Keep in mind that you get worse timings with 1501...
My settings give me about 17% extra performance compared to stock BIOS and stock settings. I wouldn't go higher on air as vrm1 tends to reach 90° already and i dont feel safe to push it further for daily usw.


----------



## henkdeman

Good to hear man! about the worse timings in 1501: You can copy the timings from the 1375-1500 strap to the next strap. I don't know for sure if your card is going to be stable with it, that depends on some factors but you can give it a go right


----------



## skyrrd

true







but i guess i'll stick with them for a while and see if i can do some testing on dpm states and voltage first. my goal now is to have my 24/7 setup fixed in bios, but not by setting an global offset (lower dmp states don't need it) but just for dpm7. or do you think this is a bad idea?









to be honest i'm quite confused about the voltage tables, if s.o. could help me out with that:
from what i read i understand that the numers 65282 , 65283 , 65284 , 65285 , 65286 , 65287 , 65288 represent EVV voltage. and with evv vid decoder the base voltage for 65280 is 1.25V?
each offset represents 6.25 mv, so dpm1: 65282 would 1.2625 v and dpm7: 65288 would be 1.3V
is this correct?


----------



## nina3000

Nice.


----------



## nina3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only my opinion from have played around with differing roms from manufacturer for the Sapphire Tri-X 290 , Asus DCUII 290X and Vapor-X 290X.
> 
> A rom may improve slightly stability for an OC but it will not make a GPU that can't do 1100 start doing it, only what I found and could be wrong.
> I'm probably gonna not make you feel so great by what I'm typing next ....
> 
> The Tri-X 290 I owned was a STD edition it came with 957MHz GPU 1250MHz RAM ...
> 
> It was silicon lottery that it did what it did at such low offset ...
> 
> TBH never tried giving it more volts as was happy with that OC for 24/7 use ...


Thank you very much for BIOS. I flashed my Sapphire tri-x card (957/1250) and it does not freeze anymore, before it freezes constantly during net browsing or just on desktop, just could not predict it.
Now it is solid as a rock. Thank you thank you!!! thumb.gif
I will try to overclock it a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## gupsterg

Great to read it has helped you







, I did see your post on Sapphire forum and was gonna PM. But glad you rolled over here, members can be so pants about warning people not to flash another bios, OC, etc and they don't even explain why, I agree in some cases warnings need to be given but in others not. Even though no Sapphire support people post on that forum you can't link even official ROMS







, the place is like an eerie graveyard. Where as on OCN it's a rainbow filled happy place







.

Test how much you gain with the already factory programmed +25mV extra voltage per DPM.

You can do plenty to hawaii ROM, here is my current modded 24/7 use ROM info:-

- Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
- GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
- VRM Controller reprogrammed to remove +31.25mV VDDC offset and - 6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset.
- 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
- GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
- Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
- All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
- Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
- 390/X Memory Controller Timings.
- Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
- Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
- Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.
- TDP 238W MPDL 238W TDC 229A

Check out info here, on modding bios







.


----------



## i2CY

Does anyone have a solid R 290 (947) bios tweeked for Ocing?
I just want to take a looky-loo before i flash the one i am working on....


----------



## henkdeman

@gupsterg

Gup, I have a question for you regarding the samsung fs v1.8 timings. How did you calculate them? Since as far I explored there are no 390 cards with the samsung fs memory.
And the 290 fs memory is completely different timing so I'm just curious.

Furthermore how do you expect to make the v1.8 samsung fs 390x rom work when its based on a xfx rom with 8+6 powerconnectors, since there is only 1 290 card with the samsung fs rom and its based on 8+8. Wouldn't it be better to replace that file with a nitro 390x or tri-x 390x rom? since both use also 8+8

Allot of questions I know. Just curious bro


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Gup, I have a question for you regarding the samsung fs v1.8 timings. How did you calculate them? Since as far I explored there are no 390 cards with the samsung fs memory.
> And the 290 fs memory is completely different timing so I'm just curious.


Yes there is no 390/X with Samsung FS AFAIK we know







.

What we do is mod the VRAM_Info table to support the IC, by changing density / RAM size / RAM IC timings, then what you are left with in the table is 390 memory controller timings. This is my level of understanding







, read this post by The Stilt (pro overclocker / AMD guru)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Furthermore how do you expect to make the v1.8 samsung fs 390x rom work when its based on a xfx rom with 8+6 powerconnectors, since there is only 1 290 card with the samsung fs rom and its based on 8+8. Wouldn't it be better to replace that file with a nitro 390x or tri-x 390x rom? since both use also 8+8
> 
> Allot of questions I know. Just curious bro


8+6 vs 8+8 , this determines say MPDL in PowerLimit section.
Quote:


> Maximum Power Delivery Limit (MPDL): "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"


So 8+6 = 300W , 8+8 = 375W , most ROMs have way lower MPDL it's 230 in v1.8 , your at 345W if add 50% PL via an app, card may not reach that unless you run something like Furmark,etc.

238W / 238W / 229A on my 8+8 Vapor-X with 12 phase VRM is more than ample to do 1150/1575 @ 1.325V VID, usually I use 1100/1525 @ 1.3V VID.

Now when we talk about compatibility, IMO modding your factory ROM to gain the most performance is best route IMO.

This is my preferred method for 24/7 use







.


----------



## unkletom

So I now got a Sapphire Nitro R9 390 and a Tri-x R9 290.

I tested the cards in 3dmark and the 290 with 390 bios is faster than the original Sapphire Nitro R9 390 at the same clock speeds of 1150/1650. The difference is like 100 points in firestrike extreme ran it multiple times.

I expected at least same performance not less


----------



## pierrelaco

Hello everyone, i am new here. I see the question have been ask a few times in this thread but never answered, Anyone know if there is a safe 390x bios to flash a gigabyte windforce 290x?


----------



## hodor418

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Great to read it has helped you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I did see your post on Sapphire forum and was gonna PM. But glad you rolled over here, members can be so pants about warning people not to flash another bios, OC, etc and they don't even explain why, I agree in some cases warnings need to be given but in others not. Even though no Sapphire support people post on that forum you can't link even official ROMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the place is like an eerie graveyard. Where as on OCN it's a rainbow filled happy place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Test how much you gain with the already factory programmed +25mV extra voltage per DPM.
> 
> You can do plenty to hawaii ROM, here is my current modded 24/7 use ROM info:-
> 
> - Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
> - GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
> - VRM Controller reprogrammed to remove +31.25mV VDDC offset and - 6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset.
> - 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
> - GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
> - Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
> - All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
> - Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
> - 390/X Memory Controller Timings.
> - Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
> - Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
> - Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.
> - TDP 238W MPDL 238W TDC 229A
> 
> Check out info here, on modding bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi Gup, I have a Tri X R9 290 (hynix) and is the rom that you are talking about above ^^ the same rom you posted as a download link earlier in the forum? about 2-3 pages back? Because I couldn't seem to get any of the 390 or 390x roms working (revision 1.7 and 1.8).I tried flashing all the (mod, no mod, (hynix), etc) They would always work normally until i would get into fullscreen mode where it would get grey artifacts and then black screen. This might be because I didn't uninstall drivers. Do you think you could get me a 290 rom that has the optimizations and OC's over 1000 and 1300?

Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## nina3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Great to read it has helped you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I did see your post on Sapphire forum and was gonna PM. But glad you rolled over here, members can be so pants about warning people not to flash another bios, OC, etc and they don't even explain why, I agree in some cases warnings need to be given but in others not. Even though no Sapphire support people post on that forum you can't link even official ROMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the place is like an eerie graveyard. Where as on OCN it's a rainbow filled happy place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Test how much you gain with the already factory programmed +25mV extra voltage per DPM.
> 
> You can do plenty to hawaii ROM, here is my current modded 24/7 use ROM info:-
> 
> - Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
> - GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
> - VRM Controller reprogrammed to remove +31.25mV VDDC offset and - 6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset.
> - 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
> - GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
> - Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
> - All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
> - Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
> - 390/X Memory Controller Timings.
> - Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
> - Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
> - Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.
> - TDP 238W MPDL 238W TDC 229A
> 
> Check out info here, on modding bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For now it is overclocked to 1050/1370 and it is stable with different tests. I will try push it later. Thank you


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor418*
> 
> Hi Gup, I have a Tri X R9 290 (hynix) and is the rom that you are talking about above ^^ the same rom you posted as a download link earlier in the forum? about 2-3 pages back?


No it is not the same ROM as you have quoted, the quoted ROM is a Vapor-X 290X STD.

I own or have owned Tri-X 290 STD / Asus DCU II 290X STD / Vapor-X 290X STD / Tri-X 290 OC.

Those ROMs are Tri-X 290 (STD / OC / OC Updated); official Sapphire ROMs; so unmodified and stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor418*
> 
> Do you think you could get me a 290 rom that has the optimizations and OC's over 1000 and 1300?
> 
> Thanks for your time and effort.


You can make one







, all mods but the 3 state VDDCI is in OP of Hawaii bios mod thread







.

Why it is best for you to make one is:-

a) RAM timings tightened up can restrict a cards OC headroom, so I could be making 2-3 roms just for you to test how good the memory controller is at handling tightened RAM / how it effects GPU clock,etc.

b) manually setting up per DPM voltage / GPU clocks like I did requires user to be testing and setting, took me nearly 1-2hrs to setup my ROM so card would not artifact at all voltages being manually set and the increased clocks per DPM I did vs stock ROM setup.

c) Fan profile again may take several attempts to get right, for say fan noise / GPU temp being sustained, etc.

Besides all those reasons if I release a 3 state VDDCI ROM or even 2 you'd have to do all PowerPlay edits by hex editor and can't use hawaiireader (yet) to then modify ROM.

Have a view of hawaii bios mod thread, have a go at editing your ROM or the stock ones I posted, if you get stuck I or another will help







, that way you will learn to tweak your ROM as you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nina3000*
> 
> For now it is overclocked to 1050/1370 and it is stable with different tests. I will try push it later. Thank you


No worries







, you're welcome







.


----------



## Jahara

@Insan1tyOne I noticed a bug in the VRAM_Info used in all of the BIOSes that are part of 1.81

If you read "How to edit supported memory size & density" on the ]Hawaii Bios Editing thread you'll see that it mentions that you need to change the 53 in the 390/X VRAM_Info to 43. Right now there is "53 00 04 01 02 00 40" and it really should be "43 00 04 01 02 00 40".

When I made this change and flashed my BIOS I was able to overclock past 1375 MHz. Most likely due to:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios).
> So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


----------



## gupsterg

I see no issue, all ROMs in v1.81 have "43 00 04 01 02 00 40" .






Shall I do video of 290X folder?

Or can you provide the name of which ROM has "53 00 04 01 02 00 40" in v1.81 ROM pack?

Cheers







.


----------



## Jahara

Huh, I just did it again and I agree I don't see the issue. I must have accidentally used the 1.7v BIOSes which do exhibit the problem. Sorry folks!


----------



## slitio84

hello
someone can help me mod bios Msi R9 290X Hynix 4GB

msi.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## slitio84

please


----------



## neuspeed

Just wanted to report in my experience...

Bought a Sapphire 290 Battlefield edition card and flashed it to 290x and had no issues. Tried to flash the already flashed 290x with a 390x bios. So far it's working good. I'm seeing improvements in FPS. Now and then I get artifacts or the game crashed. Windows 10 hasn't crashed yet.

Here are the values of my card after being flashed with the 390x bios.


----------



## bosla

Hi all ,

I have Sapphire r9 290 Tri-x (old model 6+8 power, hynix mem). I have tried hynix bios(stock and modded). It works but gives artifacts and game crashes after few minutes of gaming.
I have also tried a bios for this card made by user here on forum , which sadly refuses even to boot to windows. I've also tried making my own bios but had even worse luck.

I am attaching my stock bios in hopes that someone can help me get this working as I am out of ideas at the moment.

Hawaii.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## karod

@bosla
I have exactly the same card, I'll give you my modded Bios

r9_290_Slot1_1100_1500_25mv_50tdp.zip 42k .zip file


r9_290_Slot2_1100_1500_25mv_50tdp_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## Letmefly

Hi peeps, i have a Sapphire 290X Vapor- X OC 8GB card default timings are 1060/1400.

What bios will work for this puppy? 10 phase power, two 8 pins.

Does the 390X default BIOS have tighter mem timings resulting in increased performance?

Thank you:thumb:


----------



## vybramo

can you please post me which one bios use on ur 290x BF edition ? I have hynix memory


----------



## infranoia

Awesome. Flashed my launch-day Sapphire 290x with a Corsair AIO into a (Hynix / modded) 390x, and I have a stable 1100/1350. Steam VR Performance Test went from a 7.2 to an 8.1, a huge, huge difference.

My particular card has always been a lousy overclocker but I'll take what I can get. I guess the new voltages are a good thing.


----------



## Letmefly

Here's my current rom that i am using on my 290X Vapor X 8GB

Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## Spectre73

Has anyone a working mod bios for an ASUS R9 290x DC II OC (1050/1350) Elpida?

I really would like to ask first. If no one has modded the above card, I will maybe try the Elpida stock bios from the start thread.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Hi gup,
> 
> Yeah both cards report as elpida, when you crossfire the primary card reports the IC and the second card always report autodetect. Unless you turn crossfire off. This is becouse ULPS is active it will read the second card as autodetect. When you disable ULPS or disable crossfire. Then the second cards also reads his IC.. Sadly both report elpida. While the primary should read samsung.
> 
> Thanks again gup I fixed it thanks to reading the post from you and Kizwan. Gpu-z reads samsung memory id now now.
> 
> I made my verry first real roms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are Version *015.049.000.004.000000*
> 
> *390*
> 
> 390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file
> 
> *390X* :
> 
> 390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip 101k .zip file


I have a 290X Tri-X new edition 4GB

Using the 290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8/290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8 (Samsung FS) I get a black screen on Windows login. I suppose due to the memory, which is kind of sensible.

So I tried your 390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip that boots up just fine but it disables the shaders so my card becomes a 290 instead.

Here is my 290X Tri-X new ed. bios file:

colorfuel290XTRIXNEWEDITION.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## drwire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I have a 290X Tri-X new edition 4GB
> 
> Using the 290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8/290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8 (Samsung FS) I get a black screen on Windows login. I suppose due to the memory, which is kind of sensible.
> 
> So I tried your 390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip that boots up just fine but it disables the shaders so my card becomes a 290 instead.
> 
> Here is my 290X Tri-X new ed. bios file:
> 
> colorfuel290XTRIXNEWEDITION.zip 42k .zip file


both 390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip and 390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip are Grenada PRO roms.


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I have a 290X Tri-X new edition 4GB
> 
> Using the 290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8/290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8 (Samsung FS) I get a black screen on Windows login. I suppose due to the memory, which is kind of sensible.
> 
> So I tried your 390X_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V15.zip that boots up just fine but it disables the shaders so my card becomes a 290 instead.
> 
> Here is my 290X Tri-X new ed. bios file:
> 
> colorfuel290XTRIXNEWEDITION.zip 42k .zip file


Hi,

Hmm.. it could be like @drwire said that both roms are identical, however I grabbed both roms from 390 and the other 390x section. Somehow there still Identical..
I can see that now when I look it up again they have the same device ID. I could make for you a 390X rom. Since I see a tri-x 390x rom there aswell with the correct ID. I think I can manage to make it today for you. I will post it tonight.
However its an "older" bios 015.048.000.062.005655. Should not make performance worse though and this one should unlock your shaders to 28


----------



## colorfuel

@henktheman:

Thanks alot.









I've had not luck with these bios files until yours came out. It was the first one that actually worked for me.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> Has anyone a working mod bios for an ASUS R9 290x DC II OC (1050/1350) Elpida?
> 
> I really would like to ask first. If no one has modded the above card, I will maybe try the Elpida stock bios from the start thread.


here you go

290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII_voltagetable_vddc_stock_ram1250st.zip 99k .zip file


1250 ram timings.

your default clocks with this bios wont be 1050/1350. But you can use afterburner or trixx to put them.

in my dcuII is good up to 1150/1425 +75mv 24/7 stable.


----------



## Spectre73

thank you, will try it later or tomorrow


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @henktheman:
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had not luck with these bios files until yours came out. It was the first one that actually worked for me.


Thats exactly why I started to make bios. Since I didn't had luck either









So I think I made a succesfull one, I have not tried it myself but all checksum controls seem to be ok and I have doublechecked.
However flash with caution make sure you make a backup of original bios

Edited the device ID and SSID to your 290x. Added Samsung K4G20325FS memory + samsung v1,8 mod timings.
This should unlock you again to 2816 shaders.

Sapphire.R9390X.4096.150129.zip 99k .zip file


Goodluck


----------



## paralemptor

Hi and I apologize right at the start if I'm asking for something that has been posted already, but it is quite a big thread to go through...

I have Asus R9 290 DirectCU II card with 4 GB Elpida memory. I overclocked my card a bit to about 1015/1440. The GPU can probably go higher, but needs further testing









So... reading the DX12 threads on here and seeing higher results of R9 390 than R9 290 I decided to give this a try.

Questions:
a) does the card, after flashing, show up as R9 390 in GPU-Z and drivers? (apparently it does not, no biggie)
b) do I need a specific ROM file for my card or could I use the 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom? If I need a special BIOS, can you guys help?








c) are the modified memory timings having any impact on memory overclock?
d) I know flashing alternative BIOSes is a risk and stuff, but have there been any issues reported not related to, say, power outage while uploading the .rom?

Thank you in advance and feel free to do anything with this post if I'm writing about something I should find on the previous page or something and I'm just being lazy









edit - my current stock BIOS, just in case, if someone here could help making a mod for my card







http://przygarnij.e-net24.pl/uploads/Hawaii.rom


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Thats exactly why I started to make bios. Since I didn't had luck either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I made a succesfull one, I have not tried it myself but all checksum controls seem to be ok and I have doublechecked.
> However flash with caution make sure you make a backup of original bios
> 
> Edited the device ID and SSID to your 290x. Added Samsung K4G20325FS memory + samsung v1,8 mod timings.
> This should unlock you again to 2816 shaders.
> 
> Sapphire.R9390X.4096.150129.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks alot.









I tried it, DDUed / reinstalled the drivers.

Here is the thing: It works. (Yay!) But my firestrike scores went way down.

I'm on Crimson 16.3 drivers.

Original bios: 12677 GPU Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7863828

Your bios: 9891 GPU Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7880441

edit: Even with heavy OC, it would not go that much faster.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7880661

edit: Went back to the old bios via the switch Button on the GPU and I didnt reinstall the drivers this time around. My FS Score is normal again, so its not the driver settings.


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it, DDUed / reinstalled the drivers.
> 
> Here is the thing: It works. (Yay!) But my firestrike scores went way down.
> 
> I'm on Crimson 16.3 drivers.
> 
> Original bios: 12677 GPU Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7863828
> 
> Your bios: 9891 GPU Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7880441
> 
> edit: Even with heavy OC, it would not go that much faster.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7880661
> 
> edit: Went back to the old bios via the switch Button on the GPU and I didnt reinstall the drivers this time around. My FS Score is normal again, so its not the driver settings.


Hmm thats verry odd... maybe its becouse I did not changed the memory ID yet. If you look in gpu-z it still would say Hynix while Samsung memory is added. Its a long shot but I will add the correct ID to it aswell. Verry odd that you have less score..

I have now implemented the correct memory ID and I saw there was also an issue in the 900mhz memory strap. Fixed that aswell. It should give you performance increase now. Else you need to ask a more experienced modder.

Sapphire.R9390X.4096.1501291.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## colorfuel

It reports Hynix indeed. But I didnt think that would be an issue.

reflashed it now and its still the same. Tested Unigine heaven, but the FPS went down a great deal.

I've also experienced some minor glitches beeing in Windows allthough stock vCore is 7 points higher 6v -> 13v than the original bios.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> It reports Hynix indeed. But I didnt think that would be an issue.
> 
> reflashed it now and its still the same. Tested Unigine heaven, but the FPS went down a great deal.
> 
> I've also experienced some minor glitches beeing in Windows allthough stock vCore is 7 points higher 6v -> 13v than the original bios.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Yeah np sucks that it doesn't work correctly for you though.. you are sure you have NEW samsung memory ?


----------



## colorfuel

Here is my MemoryInfo:


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralemptor*
> 
> Hi and I apologize right at the start if I'm asking for something that has been posted already, but it is quite a big thread to go through...
> 
> I have Asus R9 290 DirectCU II card with 4 GB Elpida memory. I overclocked my card a bit to about 1015/1440. The GPU can probably go higher, but needs further testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... reading the DX12 threads on here and seeing higher results of R9 390 than R9 290 I decided to give this a try.
> 
> Questions:
> a) does the card, after flashing, show up as R9 390 in GPU-Z and drivers? (apparently it does not, no biggie)
> b) do I need a specific ROM file for my card or could I use the 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom? If I need a special BIOS, can you guys help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c) are the modified memory timings having any impact on memory overclock?
> d) I know flashing alternative BIOSes is a risk and stuff, but have there been any issues reported not related to, say, power outage while uploading the .rom?
> 
> Thank you in advance and feel free to do anything with this post if I'm writing about something I should find on the previous page or something and I'm just being lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - my current stock BIOS, just in case, if someone here could help making a mod for my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://przygarnij.e-net24.pl/uploads/Hawaii.rom


Hi,

b: I don't know if you have a reference PCB for sure but if you know for sure then you can try the v1.8 elpida yes.
c: Yes they could have impact on the memory overclock since most timings are tighter then the 290 timings.
d: I have not seen any here so far but you must be really unlucky for that to happen. I have a shabby ext hdd where I flash from and its half broken. Somethimes its just stops working and one time it did right in the flashing process. Still nothing bad hapenned. Always risk though but small.

Weekend is sadly over for me so I won't have time to make a bios for you now but if you won't succeed with the v1.8 elpida I'll take a look at it next weekend.


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Here is my MemoryInfo:


Verry strange that its giving you performance loss.. Maybe I did something wrong but I doubt it to be honest since I have checked everything twice..

Well maybe @gupsterg could take a look at it. He is far more experienced with this then me.

Sorry that I cannot help you more.


----------



## paralemptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkdeman*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> b: I don't know if you have a reference PCB for sure but if you know for sure then you can try the v1.8 elpida yes.
> c: Yes they could have impact on the memory overclock since most timings are tighter then the 290 timings.
> d: I have not seen any here so far but you must be really unlucky for that to happen. I have a shabby ext hdd where I flash from and its half broken. Somethimes its just stops working and one time it did right in the flashing process. Still nothing bad hapenned. Always risk though but small.
> 
> Weekend is sadly over for me so I won't have time to make a bios for you now but if you won't succeed with the v1.8 elpida I'll take a look at it next weekend.


Thank you. I think I will experiment with the v1.8 elpida bios tomorrow, but my PCB is not reference, it's an Asus design so... maybe I shouldn't?


----------



## henkdeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralemptor*
> 
> Thank you. I think I will experiment with the v1.8 elpida bios tomorrow, but my PCB is not reference, it's an Asus design so... maybe I shouldn't?


In that case I think you should wait with flashing I will do some research this week for your PCB and check if there is a 390/x rom with (almost) Identical PCB.

Unless a more experienced modder can give you the green light now I think you should wait.


----------



## paralemptor

As far as I know, the PCB design on my Asus R9 290 DC2 is the same as on the 290X version, to which a BIOS was posted *here* (however, my default clocks are 1000/1260). Maybe that will help?


----------



## trait0r

Hi, I'm also pretty sure that the previous version (1.7) of the Elpida BIOS was working on the Asus 290X DCUII. Maybe that's helpful ?


----------



## spyshagg

all 390 bios mods (1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8) work well with 290x DCU II (my card).

The bios I posted above works VERY well. I have modded that bios with the default 290x DCU II bios voltage table and manually added DPM states as observed by AIDA64. (plus 1250 timings on all straps).

Performance is very good and 24/7 stable up to 1150mhz/1425mhz (VRM temperature limited). Benchmark stable up to 1580mhz ram (with 1250strap! so, very fast).


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> all 390 bios mods (1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8) work well with 290x DCU II (my card).
> 
> The bios I posted above works VERY well. I have modded that bios with the default 290x DCU II bios voltage table and manually added DPM states as observed by AIDA64. (plus 1250 timings on all straps).
> 
> Performance is very good and 24/7 stable up to 1150mhz/1425mhz (VRM temperature limited). Benchmark stable up to 1580mhz ram (with 1250strap! so, very fast).


TY You for this information. I'm ready to flash your BIOS and give it a try. I asked for some advices in a PM.


----------



## paralemptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> all 390 bios mods (1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8) work well with 290x DCU II (my card).
> 
> The bios I posted above works VERY well. I have modded that bios with the default 290x DCU II bios voltage table and manually added DPM states as observed by AIDA64. (plus 1250 timings on all straps).
> 
> Performance is very good and 24/7 stable up to 1150mhz/1425mhz (VRM temperature limited). Benchmark stable up to 1580mhz ram (with 1250strap! so, very fast).


So it is highly likely the bios mods posted in the OP will work on my 290-non-x DCUII? I'll probably wait until the weekend before playing with this, though.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralemptor*
> 
> So it is highly likely the bios mods posted in the OP will work on my 290-non-x DCUII? I'll probably wait until the weekend before playing with this, though.


yes.

I ran the original 1.5v elpida mod bios on my DCU II for many months without problems.

Is your card unlockable to full 290x ? if so, I think you can try my bios. I never bothered to learn about unlocking cards so If someone knows any better please do tell!


----------



## paralemptor

Unfortunately, my card is not unlockable.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hey guys, is there any 390 modded bios available for sapphire reference r9 290?


----------



## spyshagg

yes, first post of this thread, down the page at "downloads" You should read the rest too!









Check gpu-z to see your memory type (hynix/elpida), and pick the appropriate bios for your card


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> yes, first post of this thread, down the page at "downloads" You should read the rest too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check gpu-z to see your memory type (hynix/elpida), and pick the appropriate bios for your card


I tested that and performance was decreased by a lot (i used those for my memory type). Modded or not results to almost equal performance drop, i.e. ~20% on rainbow six siege.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I tested that and performance was decreased by a lot (i used those for my memory type). Modded or not results to almost equal performance drop, i.e. ~20% on rainbow six siege.


Well, be sure to bump your speeds after you flash the BIOS.

I'm at 1100/1500 on my 290x now and it's fully stable (8+ hours on Witcher 3, 4+ hours on Star Citizen, no crashes yet), but I always need to remember to drop back down to stock 1000/1250 on shutdown, or I get a black screen when I restart and need to DDU and reinstall Crimson on every reboot.


----------



## nina3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> yes, first post of this thread, down the page at "downloads" You should read the rest too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check gpu-z to see your memory type (hynix/elpida), and pick the appropriate bios for your card


Hello. Where are these downloads u are talking about? I will try some.

Thank u


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> Well, be sure to bump your speeds after you flash the BIOS.
> 
> I'm at 1100/1500 on my 290x now and it's fully stable (8+ hours on Witcher 3, 4+ hours on Star Citizen, no crashes yet), but I always need to remember to drop back down to stock 1000/1250 on shutdown, or I get a black screen when I restart and need to DDU and reinstall Crimson on every reboot.


Same for me, due to stupid Crimson drivers not updating voltage but only clocks.
I solved the problem with a scheduled task that is automaticaly launched on shutdown/reboot. The task just launch Trixx silently to set default clocks backs. OC is applied on a per-game profile basis or through global overdrive profile.

If someone is interested I can explain in details how to do this.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nina3000*
> 
> Hello. Where are these downloads u are talking about? I will try some.
> 
> Thank u


Its the last quote on the first post of this topic.

Downloads:

Mirror 1: http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181

Mirror 2: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=65269910157663628118

cheers


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Same for me, due to stupid Crimson drivers not updating voltage but only clocks.
> I solved the problem with a scheduled task that is automaticaly launched on shutdown/reboot. The task just launch Trixx silently to set default clocks backs. OC is applied on a per-game profile basis or through global overdrive profile.
> 
> If someone is interested I can explain in details how to do this.


Neat idea







could you share the script?


----------



## nina3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Its the last quote on the first post of this topic.
> 
> Downloads:
> 
> Mirror 1: http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181
> 
> Mirror 2: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=65269910157663628118
> 
> cheers


Thank you. My card is overclocked to 1100/1450 +75mV. How much will i gain with this 390 moded bios, approximately? If i understand correctly, only memory is moded? Thank you


----------



## spyshagg

Testing battlefield4 and Dirt Rally, averages increased 5~7%, especially minimal framerates. Firestrike Graphics score also scored ~800 marks more.


----------



## drwire

I own a Sapphire 290x Tri-x 4GB with BFR vram and no one bios works flawlessly on my card. I try hynix 1.7, 1.8, mod, no mod, etc. no one work well.


----------



## gordesky1

Can a lightning 290x be flashed with this bios? and if so will there be any benefits?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @diggiddi
> 
> Try stock first then mod ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> diggiddi.zip 198k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Can a lightning 290x be flashed with this bios? and if so will there be any benefits?


Gupsterg made this bios for me, unfortunately my psu started acting up, so I can't o'clock at all. Try it and post your results

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/1060_20#post_24910922

post 1079


----------



## paralemptor

Alright, I think I'm gonna ask for help here again. Asus R9 290 DirectCU II OC (1000/1260) in need of a 390 BIOS modification







Can offer only gratitude in exchange


----------



## kantxcape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Great to read it has helped you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I did see your post on Sapphire forum and was gonna PM. But glad you rolled over here, members can be so pants about warning people not to flash another bios, OC, etc and they don't even explain why, I agree in some cases warnings need to be given but in others not. Even though no Sapphire support people post on that forum you can't link even official ROMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the place is like an eerie graveyard. Where as on OCN it's a rainbow filled happy place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Test how much you gain with the already factory programmed +25mV extra voltage per DPM.
> 
> You can do plenty to hawaii ROM, here is my current modded 24/7 use ROM info:-
> 
> - Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
> - GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
> - VRM Controller reprogrammed to remove +31.25mV VDDC offset and - 6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset.
> - 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
> - GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
> - Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
> - All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
> - Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
> - 390/X Memory Controller Timings.
> - Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
> - Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
> - Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.
> - TDP 238W MPDL 238W TDC 229A
> 
> Check out info here, on modding bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


gupsterg, can you share that bios? You use it on your Sapphire 290 Tri-X right?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hello and thanks for bioses.

Works fine on my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X with Hynix vram (seems i get better temps, not sure though, performances are roughly the same at 1030/1400, ram seems to hurt its limits faster but that's logic.

Doesn't seem to work on a Sapphire R9 290 Dual-X with Samsung Ram ref Samsung K4G20325FS (I think it's default PCB though)
So i tried FS bios modded and i can't enter windows (i see motherboard bios so it seems compatible).
Same with FP bios









Do you think i should try not modded bios ? Or try to add more voltage ? Stay with default bios ?

Thanks.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralemptor*
> 
> Alright, I think I'm gonna ask for help here again. Asus R9 290 DirectCU II OC (1000/1260) in need of a 390 BIOS modification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can offer only gratitude in exchange


what memory on your card?


----------



## paralemptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> what memory on your card?


Elpida.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralemptor*
> 
> Elpida.


I'm using this for some time. Based on ASUS STRIX R9 390OC bios. Changes: 1000/1260 clocks, custom voltages, only Elpida timings, Stilt timings for 1250&1375 straps, VoltageObjectInfo table taken from 290dc2oc.

asus290dc2oc_to_390_by_gungstar.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## paralemptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> I'm using this for some time. Based on ASUS STRIX R9 390OC bios. Changes: 1000/1260 clocks, custom voltages, only Elpida timings, Stilt timings for 1250&1375 straps, VoltageObjectInfo table taken from 290dc2oc.


Thank you! I'll test it later today.
I might sound like a total noob, but what does "1250&1375 straps" mean?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralemptor*
> 
> Thank you! I'll test it later today.
> I might sound like a total noob, but what does "1250&1375 straps" mean?


Strap is memory frequency range, for every which set up individual set of timings. 1250&1375 are names of straps given by higher frequency in range.


----------



## paralemptor

Oh, okay, so at 1250 MHz and above there's one set of timings and at 1375+ another?


----------



## gungstar

*paralemptor*, individual not always mean different. For bios that i share i set up same timings for both straps. Exact freqs of straps you can see here under "Memory Timings Modding".


----------



## JourneymanMike

Just screwin' around with the Bios's on the OP...

This is Fire Strike with stock BIOS... 290X w/ Hynix Mem. at stock settings...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7961678



Here's with this BIOS ( 290X_HYNIX_MOD_v1.8.rom ), from the OP...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7961939



WTH? I lost a little performance?

Guess I'll try the next one...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Just screwin' around with the Bios's on the OP...
> 
> This is Fire Strike with stock BIOS... 290X w/ Hynix Mem. at stock settings...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7961678
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with this BIOS ( 290X_HYNIX_MOD_v1.8.rom ), from the OP...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7961939
> 
> 
> 
> WTH? I lost a little performance?
> 
> Guess I'll try the next one...


It is always good idea to uninstall & re-install the driver after flashing the VBIOS. Try this to rule out driver. BTW, is your cards referenced cards?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It is always good idea to uninstall & re-install the driver after flashing the VBIOS. Try this to rule out driver. BTW, is your cards referenced cards?


Both my cards are reference, Sapphire R9 290X BF4's... Hynix Memory

Actually, I'm using the 290X Tri-X BIOS on it, as my usual BIOS

I'm using only one card right now, to compare to the other single card scores...

BTW: I've been uninstalling and reinstalling Crimson 15.12, according to BradleyW's guide, from the OP of the R9 290X / 290 Club...

Are there any 390X Bios's to try, other than on the OP?


----------



## Ipak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> I'm using this for some time. Based on ASUS STRIX R9 390OC bios. Changes: 1000/1260 clocks, custom voltages, only Elpida timings, Stilt timings for 1250&1375 straps, VoltageObjectInfo table taken from 290dc2oc.


Many thanks! I also have 290 dc2 OC, which have little higher stock voltage. I recently upgraded cooling to kraken g10 with kraken x31 and now i can finally properly test this card. Card it self have high ASCI 82% and You can feel it. Stock cooling even with 100% fan speed both vrms and core can overheat, but now it's different story









Back to testing:

-Stock Asus dcii bios +200mV 1200 core 1375 mem http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7988054
sometimes random artifacts shows up if gpu go above 70'C, and system could sometimes freeze when idling with mems above 1375 mhz

-290 Elpida mod 1.8 +200mV 1190 core 1500 mem http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7988719
but isn't stable for longer gaming near 100% gpu load, need to lower core to 1175.

-Gungstars bios +200mV 1210 core 1500 mem http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7989204
for longer gaming need to lower to 1190 mainly same reason as stock bios, core temperature above 70'C

also I did some stock clocks testing, only graphics score with custom"
-stock http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7989669
-290 Elpida mod 1.8 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7989705
-Gungstars http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7989754

Gungstars bios have higher voltages then 290 elpida mod 1.8, it's same as stock asus dcii oc bios.


----------



## mrgnex

So I do have a bit of an issue. I have an unlocked 290 with Elpida RAM.
I have tried all 4 versions of the 390X bios and reinstalled the drivers.
It boots fine but when I run valley one of the two things happens:
1. It fllashes a black screen and stutters immensely (flashing black screen like when updating a driver) and then the driver and valley crash.
2. The screen flashes black and stutters and then valley crashes and a notification pops up saying valley didnt get access to visual hardware or whatever.

What can I do to fix this?
Setting the power target to 150% doesnt help either.


----------



## VxTuga

dcu2.zip 97k .zip file
@Ipak I did some timmings mods to that bios and added some mv to every dpm and got this score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7979591
ill provide the bios so you can test it out and see if you like it








btw ty @gungstar for that bios


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
give it more voltage


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VxTuga*
> 
> dcu2.zip 97k .zip file
> @Ipak I did some timmings mods to that bios and added some mv to every dpm and got this score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7979591
> ill provide the bios so you can test it out and see if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw ty @gungstar for that bios


Ill try this bios on my locked Asus 290 elpida ram thank you.
I just flashed but how do i know all went well? i run the comands and it asked me to restart my pc but all finished too fast.
Is there a way to see that i have the new bios?


----------



## VxTuga

@Thunderc8 just test it out on some benchmark and check if you see some performance boost, or open hawaiibiosReader and check if the last 2 dpm states are at 1275 mv and the next two 1250 cuz that's what i set for my card..


----------



## battleaxe

My beloved 290x died...


----------



## Thunderc8

I run 3d mark and I got 9267 from 8889 when I was stock and 3d math reports my card as an r9 390 so I think the update worked.
I raised the clock to 1100/1376 and got 9679 all scores running fire strike.
I run an fx 8350 @4.73 ghz maybe I will get more this week when I will install an i7 4790k I will clock it the same @4.7 and see the actual difference using Intel CPU over AMD, im waiting for my z97 board.
Thx for the ready to flash BIOS +rep for you.


----------



## GalactusBar

Hey Guys I flashed the "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8" bios to my reference asus 290x with Hynix memory and it works awsome I am running an XSPC full cover block with back plate, so I attempted to OC the card using Sapphitre Trixx I have adjusted the power limit to 50% and the gpu voltage to +150. It will work great and it will run benchmarks well but as soon as the pc goes to sleep, shuts down or windows has to restart it seems to be defaulting back to the +38mV of the modded bios and I get the back screen of death resulting in the removal of drivers in safe mode to get back up and running. I would like the Gpu voltage increase to be constant to avoid black screens is my only option to mod the bios further or do I have a problem somewhere else? Is the defaulting back to 38+ mV on startup normal?


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VxTuga*
> 
> @Thunderc8 just test it out on some benchmark and check if you see some performance boost, or open hawaiibiosReader and check if the last 2 dpm states are at 1275 mv and the next two 1250 cuz that's what i set for my card..


Today I got artifacts and black screen while playing 3 times and I had to reset the PC.
So I returned back to stock can you suggest another BIOS to flash?
Or maybe I should run it stock without overclock because I did set the card to 1100/1375 without increasing the Volt's


----------



## mus1mus

Help us: we are in the lead by a very little margin. Submitting will keep us ahead.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/1150_50#post_25019282


----------



## gungstar

My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for 1250&1375 straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.

asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Help us: we are in the lead by a very little margin. Submitting will keep us ahead.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/1150_50#post_25019282


Yes, everyone go bench. Lets get the lead back. We are barely behind. Just barely.


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for [email protected] straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.
> 
> asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


Thx I'll try your ROM because so far 2 Ron's that I tried give me artifacts and game crash after 1 hour of gaming.


----------



## gupsterg

*1x special offer*







.

Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course







) I will offer ROM mod service over and above what HawaiiReader does (ie multi state VDDCI / VDDC Limit / LLC / fSW ) aka "The Works"







.

*Only 2 conditions:-*

i) do a entry .

ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait







) .


----------



## Toxazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for [email protected] straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.
> 
> asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


Dude U ROM IS AWESOME!!!
I added the frequency of memory and GPU as on my stock.


Spoiler: System Result


----------



## gungstar

@Toxazo
пожалуйста








what card you flash with it? dont forget to get in 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for [email protected] straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.
> 
> asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


I tried this ROM today on my card Asus Radeon R9 290 DC2OC and i get black screen upon boot and in windows, luckily i have flashed so many bios to find the right one that i remembered and flashed the original rom blindly by geting into dos and reflashing the card without screen.
The PC works but i get black screen.
Am i doing anything wrong? all the other roms i tried works but i get artifacts after an hour of gaming and at about 79c celcius is that high?
WIth the rom you posted i get black screen is it not compatible with my card? or i should try and reflash it because maybe something went wrong?.

Thx in advance, i will bench this evening and post at the ATI vs Nvidia post i was looking for a good Bios to bench but i will do it with the stock Bios.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Any idea of what could be the problem with Sapphire R9 290 Dual-X default PCB and ram Samsung K4G20325FS ?
_Edit :
This card switch button is not a switch but a button with LED, if it can help._

Tried Samsung FD Stock, FD Modded, FS Stock, FS Modded, same results each time, boots well, i see or not windows icon, and then i have a black screen and windows is stuck (verr num doesn't respond).

This card came with this bios (techpowerup shows tri-x but it is dual-x) : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/177566/177566.html
I flashed it with the tri-x bios with no problem : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/171214/171214.html


----------



## gungstar

@Thunderc8
only one DVI is working with this bios, if you use it try other DVI


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @Thunderc8
> only one DVI is working with this bios, if you use it try other DVI


I have an HDMI cable I will try with the DVI exit you mentioned via DVI to HDMI adaptor because I don't have DVI port.


----------



## Toxazo

R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - elpida

will you do another firmware newer versions?
The STRIX card has bios version 015.049.000.004.000000 HERE

And there's a very strange card from Sapphire 290 with a BIOS newer than the 390/x
HERE

I would like to see an increase in performance with new bios


----------



## Thunderc8

+1 for R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - elpida new firmware.
Thank you.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxazo*
> 
> And there's a very strange card from Sapphire 290 with a BIOS newer than the 390/x
> HERE


This is the one i've put in the Dual-X with samsung memory.

This Dual-X came from Sapphire with following bios : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/177566/177566.html
On techpowerup it's written tri-x but it's dual-x 100%

I'm searching for a compatible 390 modified bios for this card.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex
> give it more voltage


I can't it's locked but I'll try the provided ASUS rom.
EDIT: No voltage adjustment either. Is there a 390X Elpida rom with voltage control?


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
It's first time when i hear that Sapphire R9 290X have locked voltage control. I think you doing something wrong. Try another software or edit bios for higher voltage.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex
> It's first time when i hear that Sapphire R9 290X have locked voltage control. I think you doing something wrong. Try another software or edit bios for higher voltage.


Yeah I tried the ROM from OP and the ASUS ROM posted a few pages back. But both don't allow voltage control in Afterburner nor GPU Tweak.. If I'm correct the OP ROM is a XFX one.. XFX doesn't have a overclock tool..


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex


Did that with your ASUS ROM and ASUS GPU Tweak, forgot to do it with the OP ROM and Afterburner. For some reason I get a black screen when using the ASUS ROM you provided. It works for some seconds and then crashes..


----------



## gungstar

I think crashes because of different memory chips. My mod only for elpida. What memory on your card?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> I think crashes because of different memory chips. My mod only for elpida. What memory on your card?


Elpida, 

I have an ASIC quality of 70.2%. Does that affect something like not enough voltage?
I am on water so temperatures arent of an concern.


----------



## gungstar

on picture asus but in your profile Sapphire. what is your card model?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> on picture asus but in your profile Sapphire. what is your card model?


I have a Sapphire R9 290 unlocked to a 290X with an ASUS BIOS.


----------



## gungstar

With stock bios gpu-z shows elpida too? If so, than if your card based on reference design better use 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom from OP but do voltage edits. Take voltages for all dpms from stock bios and write it to 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom.


----------



## mus1mus

All cards with the exception if Gigabytes allow Voltage Control.


----------



## crash4fun

Hi, I searched in this thread but couldn't find any info about R9 290X 8GB models.

Does anyone know if it's possible to flash an r9 390X bios onto the XFX R9 290X DD 8GB? Also is there any benefit to doing that? My card was released about a year ago, before the 300 series. I have a feeling it's not any different from a 390X.


----------



## mus1mus

Ask for a rom from @Vellinious

His BIOS has already been modded.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for [email protected] straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.
> 
> asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


I've been using your BIOS for almost 2 days now and I'm very happy with it







. Your BIOS @ 1150C, 1500M beat my regular 290x BIOS that was clock at 1225C & 1600M in 3DMark! I can't use the official BIOS in this thread because it gives me blackscreen at startup.

+Rep


----------



## gungstar

@boot318








What card model u flashed?


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @boot318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card model u flashed?


R9 290x Asus DC2


----------



## battleaxe

I have a bricked Sapphire 290x that needs RMA'd...


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I have a bricked Sapphire 290x that needs RMA'd...


The BIOS is bricked? I highly doubt both BIOS on the card are bricked. Even so, I'm sure you could flash a BIOS on the 290 series with an iGPU.

They might just send you a 390 or 390x. My brother RMA'd his 290x 2 months ago and got a 390x. That was a nice upgrade for him.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> The BIOS is bricked? I highly doubt both BIOS on the card are bricked. Even so, I'm sure you could flash a BIOS on the 290 series with an iGPU.
> 
> They might just send you a 390 or 390x. My brother RMA'd his 290x 2 months ago and got a 390x. That was a nice upgrade for him.


Tried both BIOS. The card itself must be done. Hardware I suppose.


----------



## mrgnex

Yeah it worked! I now have 1496 points in Heaven at 1100/1300 that's ~50 points more than my brothers 290x. Is there maybe an ASUS rom that works with reference 290X? This rom can only overvolt 100 mV.


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
What rom worked?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex
> What rom worked?


The 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom. But I think I'll revert to an ASUS 290X BIOS, that can overvolt 200mV..


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @Thunderc8
> only one DVI is working with this bios, if you use it try other DVI


gungstar is it posible to fix this bios and make the HDMI work and not only the one DVI? because i see people flashing your bios and they are satisfied but my TV does not have DVI port only HDMI.
Thank you.


----------



## gungstar

@Thunderc8
For now i don't have info how to fix it. I tested hdmi out with hdmi-to-dvi adapter and it working.


----------



## mus1mus

Congrats EVERYONE..

Solid TEAM WORK!


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @Thunderc8
> For now i don't have info how to fix it. I tested hdmi out with hdmi-to-dvi adapter and it working.


OK never mind I'll buy an adaptor I wanted to try yours because op BIOS 1.8 elpida mod gives me 1050 core max after 1050 I get artifacts no matter how much I raise the mv my card is an Asus r9 290 dcu2.
Just a last question how much I can raise the mv and the core power and be safe if heat is not a problem?


----------



## gungstar

@Thunderc8
What cooling on your card? With stock bios you have same 1050 oc limit? Is there a difference in oc with raising/stock voltage?


----------



## Thunderc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @Thunderc8
> What cooling on your card? With stock bios you have same 1050 oc limit? Is there a difference in oc with raising/stock voltage?


I have the default cooling dcuii but my card doesn't go over 70 at full load with 1050/1375 +75mv because my nh-d15 for the CPU is also cooling my card because it blows cool air on top of my card.
No matter how much volt I send I get artifacts I tried 100+mv but my limiting core is around 1054-1060, I even increased the core power to +30 but I still get artifacts there is something that limits my oc, one of the first BIOS I tried allowed me get 1150 core but after an hour of gaming I got driver crashes. My last hope is to try your BIOS because I'm on op 1.8 moded elpida, I didn't find a DVI to HDMI adaptor yet to give it a spin.

And I said on a previous post that I will switch from AMD fx 8350 @4.7 to an i7 4790k and bench them both so here are my results.
AMD fx 8350 @4.7 and 2400mhz 8gb ram 3d mark score from 3 runs 9405/9517/9490

I7 4790k @4.7 3 runs 11.094/11126/10968
All three with the same setup and with my Asus r9 290 dcu2oc @ 1050 core / 1375 ram and the OP 1.8 elpida mod.
I don't get it why Intel is so ahead in gaming I mean the damn AMD fx 8350 never got over 30% usage neither did the i7 but it's 1.5k difference...
One thing to mention is that the i7 @ stock gives the same score when overclocked @4.7 so I guess it's an Intel vs AMD architecture rather raw power/speed.
I'm going to see how much i can push my 4790k.


----------



## Toxazo

Hello Everybody!

Can someone help me?
I flash a new msi r 9 290 oc for my friend, but card is bad, and I need a stock rom for this card.
My friend has lost stock rom.
So anyone have a rom for msi 290 on hynix H5GC4H24AJR ?
I cant found any 290/290x rom on techpowerup for this memory.
Card is new,has revision 2.2


Spoiler: Card info


----------



## mus1mus

That is because you flashed it with a modded 390 bios.


----------



## Toxazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is because you flashed it with a modded 390 bios.


Yep. But I dont know how unbrick card ;(


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxazo*
> 
> Yep. But I dont know how unbrick card ;(


Put the bios switch into the second bios, boot into the flashing OS, put the switch back, flash orginal bios. Or use a second card.


----------



## Toxazo

sec bios is flased too


----------



## mus1mus

You might need to actually open up the cooler to get the exact memory chips on the card. Or flash it with ATI branded bios from TPU.

AJR Hynix are from the 300 series cards and not on the 200 cards.


----------



## gungstar

@Toxazo
memoryinfo takes info from bios, it not actually detects memory, so if you flash "wrong" bios then memoryinfo will show wrong memory


----------



## Toxazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might need to actually open up the cooler to get the exact memory chips on the card. Or flash it with ATI branded bios from TPU.
> 
> AJR Hynix are from the 300 series cards and not on the 200 cards.


TPU..? what is it?
TechPowerUp? No one bios from there is not work!


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. TechPowerUp.

By not working, do you mean not allowing you to boot with screen output?


----------



## Toxazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. TechPowerUp.
> 
> By not working, do you mean not allowing you to boot with screen output?


Nope, in the bios all ok, but on the start I see artifacts like black/white pentagrams and catch black/blue screen. More than half bios not work in bois/boot/anywhere


----------



## mus1mus

Pop open the cooler. That's the only way.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxazo*
> 
> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Can someone help me?
> I flash a new msi r 9 290 oc for my friend, but card is bad, and I need a stock rom for this card.
> My friend has lost stock rom.
> So anyone have a rom for msi 290 on hynix H5GC4H24AJR ?
> I cant found any 290/290x rom on techpowerup for this memory.
> Card is new,has revision 2.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Card info


VER015.044.000.005.000000
MSI_HAWAII_V30822PRO
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155514/msi-r9290-4096-140218.html


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxazo*
> 
> Nope, in the bios all ok, but on the start I see artifacts like black/white pentagrams and catch black/blue screen. More than half bios not work in bois/boot/anywhere


Get a cheap PCI vga card. Or boot with onboard graphics if you have them. You can flash the card that way.


----------



## trait0r

Hi guys,

I own a 290X Asus Strix (DCU2) with Elpida Memory. I flashed a 390X BIOS and got a nice performance boost in 3D games compared to the stock BIOS. My card is watercooled, I apply +50% Power and +150mv at session launch with Sapphire Trixx utility.

Everything should be fine is this marvelous world, except I sometimes experience blackscreens while been on Desktop. Particulary when scrolling a window in Firefox or after relogin from screensaver. In this cases, the only way out is to cold start the computer.

My card is rock stable in games. I also tested it thoroughly with Furmark and OCCT and never experienced a single crash or any error whatsoever. But this random blackscreens in 2D are starting to annoy me seriously. It's something I never experienced before with the original BIOS so I strongly suspect this is due to the R390X BIOS.

Do you have any idea what's going on and what could explain this ? Is there anything I can try to identify and fix this problem ?

Thanx.


----------



## gungstar

@trait0r
try add some voltage for lower dpm(2D clock)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I own a 290X Asus Strix (DCU2) with Elpida Memory. I flashed a 390X BIOS and got a nice performance boost in 3D games compared to the stock BIOS. My card is watercooled, I apply +50% Power and +150mv at session launch with Sapphire Trixx utility.
> 
> Everything should be fine is this marvelous world, except I sometimes experience blackscreens while been on Desktop. Particulary when scrolling a window in Firefox or after relogin from screensaver. In this cases, the only way out is to cold start the computer.
> 
> My card is rock stable in games. I also tested it thoroughly with Furmark and OCCT and never experienced a single crash or any error whatsoever. But this random blackscreens in 2D are starting to annoy me seriously. It's something I never experienced before with the original BIOS so I strongly suspect this is due to the R390X BIOS.
> 
> Do you have any idea what's going on and what could explain this ? Is there anything I can try to identify and fix this problem ?
> 
> Thanx.


I used to have same issue but with my own modded BIOS. The modded BIOS available in this thread & my modded BIOS have one identical mod which is the hidden offset voltage was removed from the BIOS. The strange thing is even when voltage is increased using MSI AB or Trixx, it doesn't fix the random 2D black screen crash. Only when I restore the hidden offset voltage, the problem go away. If I understand your post correctly, the 2D black screen crash happened while voltage is +150mV, correct?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I used to have same issue but with my own modded BIOS. The modded BIOS available in this thread & my modded BIOS have one identical mod which is the hidden offset voltage was removed from the BIOS. The strange thing is even when voltage is increased using MSI AB or Trixx, it doesn't fix the random 2D black screen crash. Only when I restore the hidden offset voltage, the problem go away. If I understand your post correctly, the 2D black screen crash happened while voltage is +150mV, correct?


Absolutely. +150mv is applied at session startup, as well as +50% power limit. Blackscreens always occur on desktop even with no OC. I apply OC with Radeonsettings using games profiles. I set up a logon task to ensure frequencies are returned to normal before shutdown in order to avoid the black-screen-before-login problem well known by crimson drivers users...

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Absolutely. +150mv is applied at session startup, as well as +50% power limit. Blackscreens always occur on desktop even with no OC. I apply OC with Radeonsettings using games profiles. I set up a logon task to ensure frequencies are returned to normal before shutdown in order to avoid the black-screen-before-login problem well known by crimson drivers users...
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated


Some cards will BS with too much volts period. Try going back to stock volts if you haven't already tried that. Stock everything.


----------



## invincible20xx

would this also unlock the shaders on an R9 290 if the card is unlockable ?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Some cards will BS with too much volts period. Try going back to stock volts if you haven't already tried that. Stock everything.


Do you mean too much volt compared to frequency ? Because, again, I never had any blackscreen at full load while playing, and I spend a lot of time playing 3D games !
Should I try to lower voltage only for dpm0-6 and keep the 150mv overvolt only for 3D and high freq, or is it useless ?

Another thing to take into account is that I never had those issues with the stock BIOS (but my card is old and perhaps components are getting more and more unstable...)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> would this also unlock the shaders on an R9 290 if the card is unlockable ?


Yes.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Do you mean too much volt compared to frequency ? Because, again, I never had any blackscreen at full load while playing, and I spend a lot of time playing 3D games !
> Should I try to lower voltage only for dpm0-6 and keep the 150mv overvolt only for 3D and high freq, or is it useless ?
> 
> Another thing to take into account is that I never had those issues with the stock BIOS (but my card is old and perhaps components are getting more and more unstable...)


Some cards will BS if the volts are too high. Period. I don't why, but I've had a few that did this. One card I could not run over 125mv or BS every time. Another one it was 183mv.

So try default voltage before drawing any conclusions. It could just be that the VRM have become tired and cannot handle that level of juice any more. It happens. Def try lower voltage on dpm0-6. But it can also happen during 3D use too. Its not necessarily one or the other.

Set it back to stock and see what happens. Cause if they test it during an RMA and it runs fine stock RMA won't be accepted anyway. So make sure she can run stock, then move up from there.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Some cards will BS if the volts are too high. Period. I don't why, but I've had a few that did this. One card I could not run over 125mv or BS every time. Another one it was 183mv.
> 
> So try default voltage before drawing any conclusions. It could just be that the VRM have become tired and cannot handle that level of juice any more. It happens. Def try lower voltage on dpm0-6. But it can also happen during 3D use too. Its not necessarily one or the other.
> 
> Set it back to stock and see what happens. Cause if they test it during an RMA and it runs fine stock RMA won't be accepted anyway. So make sure she can run stock, then move up from there.


Man I sincerely would agree with you, but you missed 2 points. First, as stated, this *never* happened with stock BIOS. I used +150mv overvoltage during several weeks before flashing 390X BIOS without encountering this problem. Second,this only happen in 2D, while web surfing or text editing. I played 6 hours on Rise of the Tomb raider recently. GPU was fully loaded. I'm watercooled so no temp issue for me. Everything was OK. Not a single artifact. Then, back to Desktop, I started to surf the Web with Firefox and got a blackscreen 5 minutes later. This can't just be because my voltage is too high, because voltage in 2D is lower than voltage when I play games.

I Flashed back the stock BIOS yesterday. I'm still with +150mv applied with Strixx just like before. Used the computer the whole day and no blackscreen. Sorry, if my conclusion is a bit simple, but this really looks like a BIOS issue for me... There must be something wrong with the parameters in 2D with this BIOS. Kizwan faced the exact same issue and, apprently, fixed it by "restoring the hidden offset voltage". I don't know how to do this...


----------



## trait0r

Here are the parameters applied at startup with Trixx.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Man I sincerely would agree with you, but you missed 2 points. First, as stated, this *never* happened with stock BIOS. I used +150mv overvoltage during several weeks before flashing 390X BIOS without encountering this problem. Second,this only happen in 2D, while web surfing or text editing. I played 6 hours on Rise of the Tomb raider recently. GPU was fully loaded. I'm watercooled so no temp issue for me. Everything was OK. Not a single artifact. Then, back to Desktop, I started to surf the Web with Firefox and got a blackscreen 5 minutes later. This can't just be because my voltage is too high, because voltage in 2D is lower than voltage when I play games.
> 
> I Flashed back the stock BIOS yesterday. I'm still with +150mv applied with Strixx just like before. Used the computer the whole day and no blackscreen. Sorry, if my conclusion is a bit simple, but this really looks like a BIOS issue for me... There must be something wrong with the parameters in 2D with this BIOS. Kizwan faced the exact same issue and, apparently, fixed it by "restoring the hidden offset voltage". I don't know how to do this...


Ah.. okay. Yeah I missed that.

Then at idle its possible your voltage is dipping too low then. The BS are strange they can both be caused by too high (and) too low of voltages. It can happen on both ends. So try bumping your idle voltages up a tad and see what happens. The memory needs a certain amount of VID or will BS. Then some cards (not all) will BS if it is too high. I've never seen why this happens on some cards. Some seem to be able to take extremely high VID and are fine. Others act really weird on high VID.

So, I would guess it is in the BIOS (as you suspected) that is causing said issues. But its how the BIOS is controlling those voltages most likely that is the culprit. There are a few guys here that understand the voltage tables really well and how they work.

Stilt, Gupsergh (I think), or 1nsanity and maybe Mus1Mus... I understand the basics of what occurs from seeing it so many times, but I know at least one of them knows how to modify the BIOS tables to help these issues. Maybe reach out to one of them with your specific needs. Or flash until you find the correct BIOS that fixes the problem. But yeah, I'm pretty sure its totally fixable.

Edit: Just saw your TRIxx profile. I think what you need is a BIOS that ramps up the voltage tables when the 3d clocks hit. That way you aren't running +150 all the time. I've seen mine go froggy when a high VID is applied and no load is present. But then when a load is on (3d) I can push it up to much higher volts. If I close the benchmark, instant BS when the 3d clocks stop. So it has something to do with the transition between 3d-2d clocks and the voltages.

I have definitely seen this before though on one of my cards. My old 290 if memory serves me. The fix for this is in the BIOS I'm almost certain like you suspected. I can't mod the file for you though, above my pay grade. I think Mus1Mus could help if he has time. Or maybe 1nsanity if I have his name right. I don't know about asking members to mod specific files though, Mus1 did help me tweak my own, but beyond that I wouldn't dare mess with some else's. LOL I'd be afraid I would brick your card. Hahaha.


----------



## kizwan

The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.

The issue doesn't exist with stock BIOS
The issue exist when using XFX390/390X modded BIOS with "hidden" offset voltage removed (IR3567B register address 26h) for 290/290X
Random black screen crash happen when clocks in 2D mode *only* (browsing, watching video, listening to music, etc)
Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage (DPM0 to DPM6)
Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage overvolt (DPM0 to DPM6)
Random black screen crash happen with overvolt (including AUX voltage) via software, e.g. MSI AB or Trixx
Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen to all cards. For example, my Elpida card running fine but my Hynix card developed this issue
Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when gaming or benching or anything 3D related
Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
Random black screen crash completely *fixed* when the "hidden" offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h)
Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Ah.. okay. Yeah I missed that.
> 
> Then at idle its possible your voltage is dipping too low then. The BS are strange they can both be caused by too high (and) too low of voltages. It can happen on both ends. So try bumping your idle voltages up a tad and see what happens. The memory needs a certain amount of VID or will BS. Then some cards (not all) will BS if it is too high. I've never seen why this happens on some cards. Some seem to be able to take extremely high VID and are fine. Others act really weird on high VID.


OK, that's easy to do so I'll try this tonight. But idle BIOS voltage of modded BIOS I use is actually higher than idle voltage in my stock ROM, so...
I tried to apply different overvoltage depending on the DPM by customizing my BIOS ; it didn't solve the issue.
At one point I was so desperate I tried this kind of thing :



I got instant blackscreen before login...(just in case, of course I had completly remove Trixx and Crimson Drivers before using this BIOS, so no software OV or OC...)


----------



## invincible20xx

so by flashing this on an r9 290 we get the speed advantage that the 390 has on the 290 ? also heard something about it resulting in lower temps, is that correct ? that would come in handy specially on a ref card


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.
> 
> The issue doesn't exist with stock BIOS
> The issue exist when using XFX390/390X modded BIOS with "hidden" offset voltage removed (IR3567B register address 26h) for 290/290X
> Random black screen crash happen when clocks in 2D mode *only* (browsing, watching video, listening to music, etc)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage overvolt (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with overvolt via software, e.g. MSI AB or Trixx
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen to all cards. For example, my Elpida card running fine but my Hynix card developed this issue
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when gaming or benching or anything 3D related
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
> Random black screen crash completely *fixed* when the "hidden" offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h)
> Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.


You perfectly summerized the issue, Kiz.

So now, would someone here be kind enough to explain me how to fix the problem by restoring this mysterious IR3567B register ?

Thanx.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.
> 
> ...
> 
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
> ...
> Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.


Kiz, if I plug 2 cables on my card, connected to 2 different ports of the same monitor (eg one cable in DVI port, another in HDMI) will this fix the problem ?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.
> 
> The issue doesn't exist with stock BIOS
> The issue exist when using XFX390/390X modded BIOS with "hidden" offset voltage removed (IR3567B register address 26h) for 290/290X
> Random black screen crash happen when clocks in 2D mode *only* (browsing, watching video, listening to music, etc)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage overvolt (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with overvolt via software, e.g. MSI AB or Trixx
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen to all cards. For example, my Elpida card running fine but my Hynix card developed this issue
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when gaming or benching or anything 3D related
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
> Random black screen crash completely *fixed* when the "hidden" offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h)
> Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.


Looks to me like it has everything to do with voltages... Or am I missing something? Hidden voltage table? WTH?

I didn't realize there was one. Well, sounds like you're on to something so I'll bow out here.







this is over my pay grade.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.
> 
> The issue doesn't exist with stock BIOS
> The issue exist when using XFX390/390X modded BIOS with "hidden" offset voltage removed (IR3567B register address 26h) for 290/290X
> Random black screen crash happen when clocks in 2D mode *only* (browsing, watching video, listening to music, etc)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage overvolt (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with overvolt via software, e.g. MSI AB or Trixx
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen to all cards. For example, my Elpida card running fine but my Hynix card developed this issue
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when gaming or benching or anything 3D related
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
> Random black screen crash completely *fixed* when the "hidden" offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h)
> Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You perfectly summerized the issue, Kiz.
> 
> So now, would someone here be kind enough to explain me how to fix the problem by restoring this mysterious IR3567B register ?
> 
> Thanx.
Click to expand...

It's my nap time. I can only help you after 8 hours minimum.

If you don't want to wait, you can try do it yourself.

Download ATOMBIOSReader from first post
Load the modded BIOS that you're using
Open the generated .txt file & locate *"VoltageObjectInfo"* at the end of the file. It tell you the offset to the *"VoltageObjectInfo"* table.
Open the modded BIOS that you're suing with HEX editor & go to the offset where the *"VoltageObjectInfo"* table is located.
Carefully read from the first number. When you see *26 00 00 00*, change it to *26 00 60 00*
Save & close the HEX editor
Open the edited BIOS with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum
Flash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.
> 
> ...
> 
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
> ...
> Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiz, if I plug 2 cables on my card, connected to 2 different ports of the same monitor (eg one cable in DVI port, another in HDMI) will this fix the problem ?
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Even single monitor but not 60Hz, e.g. single 120/144Hz monitor also work because memory clock will always in 3D mode most of the time.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's my nap time. I can only help you after 8 hours minimum.
> 
> If you don't want to wait, you can try do it yourself.
> 
> Download ATOMBIOSReader from first post
> Load the modded BIOS that you're using
> Open the generated .txt file & locate *"VoltageObjectInfo"* at the end of the file. It tell you the offset to the *"VoltageObjectInfo"* table.
> Open the modded BIOS that you're suing with HEX editor & go to the offset where the *"VoltageObjectInfo"* table is located.
> Carefully read from the first number. When you see *26 00 00 00*, change it to *26 00 60 00*
> Save & close the HEX editor
> Open the edited BIOS with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum
> Flash
> I don't think so. Even single monitor but not 60Hz, e.g. single 120/144Hz monitor also work because memory clock will always in 3D mode most of the time.


I see this :
0020: ae6e Len 0074 Rev 03:01 (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)

Offset is 0020 or AE6E ?


----------



## kizwan

Don't do anything yet. Your BIOS look different. Check PM. Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

@GalactusBar

It is best to mod the +38mV in ROM to +50mV.

Do delete the file starting with VEN in MSI AB install dir/profiles if you mod ROM and flash. Then MSI AB will redetect new bios default info, also after flashing a ROM with offset change, do a full power down and up, so card reintialise itself to apply the new offset via ROM.

There is a mod which aids blackscreen not to occur in my experience (red boxes/text), the image below was used for another post so has an older HawaiiReader in it but image still OK for referencing.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This mod will make card not bounce up to max RAM clock at low GPU clocks/loads, as we usually have lower VDDC at those DPMs the bouncy up to high RAM clock with low vddc can cause blackscreen.

Also it is best to get registers dump via AiDA64 when on your factory ROM to know what calculated VID per DPM you were getting. Then when you flash the 290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8 do the same, if VID per DPM does not match manually set the VIDs as required and then play with offset if required to gain higher clocks.

@ConnorMcLeod

Search for posts by henkdeman in this thread, if you have K4G20325FS and button switch with LED for bios position you have New Edition Sapphire Tri-X 290. You should also have 8+8 PCI-E power plugs instead of 8+6.



Spoiler: Sapphire old vs new compare







@mrgnex

Recently helped a member with custom ROM for 290 unlocked to 290X, I would advise get the VID per DPM via registers dump using AiDA64 on 290 ROM and make sure you get the same with a 290X ROM (stock or modded). The other member was getting lower VID per DPM with a 290X ROM (official/stock), this is due to the way stock ROMs (and even the one's in OP) automatically calculate VID per DPM per GPU using ASIC profiling.

@Toxazo

The ROM Kizwan has linked has both Elpida and Hynix RAM support, so once flashed you will see in MemoryInfo Tool the correct RAM IC due to an "Autodetect" process.


----------



## gungstar

@trait0r
After *kizwan* summarize i think issue is memory related. Maybe try to set aux voltage to 1025 or 1050.
What rom gives you blackscreens?


----------



## VxTuga

I have exactly the same problem as @trait0r as summarized by kizwan, and in my case it doesn't matter how much aux voltage or normal voltage i add in the bios, cuz it will blackscreen anyway.
The only way it seems to not blackscreen is by adding a offset, or in my case through MSI afterburner, bcuz i don't know how to add a voltage offset in my asus r9 390 bios... And it doesn't blackscreen with a XFX 390 bios with offset, but if i remove the offset it does...


----------



## spyshagg

The base of the bios Trait0r is using is the one I modded for my own 290X DCII

Its the XFX 1.8 mod bios altered with the asus 290x DCII original voltage table copied from atom linux app, 1250 timings added to all straps, and the original DCII bios DPM states manually inserted.

The 2D blackscreen problem he has now is only happening when trying to overclock the bios settings, to avoid the crimson bug when using overclocking software. Correct me if I'm wrong?

But with the base bios I gave him (stock clocks), he doesn't have 2d blackscreens. Neither do I and its been running perfectly for a month at 1150/1450 +75mv added by HIS turbo.

Someone said something about missing a register, but i wouldn't be so sure. The bios has the original stock DCII voltage table copy pasted to it and length corrected, so be carefull when trying to mod that section of the bios because it is not the default xfx voltage table!

cheers


----------



## trait0r

Professional BIOS Modder Kizwan provided me a new BIOS based on the Spyshagg's own modded BIOS. It has the famous IR3567B register set.
I'm currently testing this BIOS and for now, no more desktop blackscreen issue.

Performance and stability in 3D look very promising too :



BIOS must be thoroughly tested in 2D ; keep in touch, I'll report to you guys later.

Congratulation to Kiz, Spy and all other modders of this nice community for provinding we ATi fans fun and support.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @trait0r
> After *kizwan* summarize i think issue is memory related. Maybe try to set aux voltage to 1025 or 1050.
> What rom gives you blackscreens?


It's the ROM provided here by Spy, it's own modded BIOS for Strix 290X DCU2 that proved to be speedy and rock stable in 3D.
I can send it to you via PM if you want.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> The base of the bios Trait0r is using is the one I modded for my own 290X DCII
> 
> Its the XFX 1.8 mod bios altered with the asus 290x DCII original voltage table copied from atom linux app, 1250 timings added to all straps, and the original DCII bios DPM states manually inserted.
> 
> The 2D blackscreen problem he has now is only happening when trying to overclock the bios settings, to avoid the crimson bug when using overclocking software. Correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> But with the base bios I gave him (stock clocks), he doesn't have 2d blackscreens. Neither do I and its been running perfectly for a month at 1150/1450 +75mv added by HIS turbo.
> 
> Someone said something about missing a register, but i wouldn't be so sure. The bios has the original stock DCII voltage table copy pasted to it and length corrected, so be carefull when trying to mod that section of the bios because it is not the default xfx voltage table!
> 
> cheers


Nope Spy, I had got desktop blackcreens at stock clock, sometimes 10 seconds after logon so well before I had any chance to launch a game and trigger overclock with Radeonsettings.
It's definitely NOT a frequency issue.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @trait0r
> After *kizwan* summarize i think issue is memory related. Maybe try to set aux voltage to 1025 or 1050.
> What rom gives you blackscreens?


I forgot to add this in the list. This is the first thing I tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Professional BIOS Modder Kizwan provided me a new BIOS based on the Spyshagg's own modded BIOS. It has the famous IR3567B register set.
> I'm currently testing this BIOS and for now, no more desktop blackscreen issue.
> 
> Performance and stability in 3D look very promising too :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS must be thoroughly tested in 2D ; keep in touch, I'll report to you guys later.
> 
> Congratulation to Kiz, Spy and all other modders of this nice community for provinding we ATi fans fun and support.


Yeah, test it for a couple of days or a week since it happen randomly. I spent a couple of weeks troubleshooting this, trying many mod, settings, configuration, etc to rule out everything I can think of.

Good luck!


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> It's the ROM provided here by Spy, it's own modded BIOS for Strix 290X DCU2 that proved to be speedy and rock stable in 3D.
> I can send it to you via PM if you want.


yep, for shure. especially with kizwan's edit. but why not to share publicly?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> yep, for shure. especially with kizwan's edit. but why not to share publicly?


You're right. This is an open-minded community so I guess I can upload the Kiz BIOS.

Here it is :

G26hMod.zip 99k .zip file


To make things clear for eveyone : this BIOS is based on previous Spy's BIOS named
"290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII_voltagetable_vddc_stock_ram1250strap_1100_1400".

It's a modded BIOS providing optimized timing for Asus Strixx R9 290X with Elpida memory, with stock voltage, 1000/1250 clock and offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h).

After 2 hours of intensive testing, everything still looks good... I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## gungstar

@trait0r, @kizwan
another guess - it is possible that *trait0r*'s card does not like AJR based 390MC code, but may like BABG based.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @trait0r, @kizwan
> another guess - it is possible that *trait0r*'s card does not like AJR based 390MC code, but may like BABG based.


I don't know, because that's sounds like Chinese to me. But I'd be happy to help if I could. I can dump some card infos with whatever tool you want, or I can give serial number or any other information I can find on the card itself. After more than 4 hours of tests, alternating between desktop and 3D, the card is stable with no problem.


----------



## karod

Hi,

I have trouble modding the bios.
I edited the frequencies and voltage.

I took the values, that worked with Afterburner.
(I don't have installed Afterburner right now)

But after flashing the modified BIOS i get a black screen as soon as I install the VGA driver. So I can only enter windows safe mode.

Could you please compare my original bios and the modded one? I don't get it, why I get the black screen.

r9_290_Slot2_947_1250_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file


r9_290_Slot2_1100_1500_25mv_50tdp_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## Toxazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> I don't know, because that's sounds like Chinese to me. But I'd be happy to help if I could. I can dump some card infos with whatever tool you want, or I can give serial number or any other information I can find on the card itself. After more than 4 hours of tests, alternating between desktop and 3D, the card is stable with no problem.


New bios is good, but Gungstar's strix bios is faster on heaven for 70 points and 1.6fps.
And he a newest version(001) too.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxazo*
> 
> New bios is good, but Gungstar's strix bios is faster on heaven for 70 points and 1.6fps.
> And he a newest version(001) too.


I'd like to test this BIOS... Link ? No blackscreen problem with this BIOS ?


----------



## gungstar

@trait0r

mine

kizwan's with 390MC code BABG based

290_ELPIDA_390TABLE_DPM7_1287_1000_1300_NOOFFSETV_290REFVID.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## spyshagg

Still amiss about what was missing on my personal bios lol

1.8mod elpida + DCU II voltage table + straps = zero issues since I flashed it a month ago.


----------



## spyshagg

I see kizwan changed the voltage table back to some other voltage table not from Asus 290X DCU II, which was one of my mods


----------



## gungstar

@spyshagg
Quote:


> and offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h)


----------



## spyshagg

Now that confuses me because @gupsterg saw my 290x DCUII bios dump and found only one offset (-6.25mv) which resided on the hardware controller, not alterable by bios or software iirc.

Anyway problem seems solved for trait0r and I never had it in the first place with the exact same card, so never mind.

cheers


----------



## gungstar

With 390x rom flashed to 290dc2oc my pc won't post in uefi. Any advice to fix it?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxazo*
> 
> New bios is good, but Gungstar's strix bios is faster on heaven for 70 points and 1.6fps.
> And he a newest version(001) too.


Not for me : at exact same frequencies (1100/1500) Spyshagg's modded BIOS is faster :



Second day of testing and no blackscreen









EDIT : BIOS was tested at 1150 GPU freq (see screenshot)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Now that confuses me because @gupsterg saw my 290x DCUII bios dump and found only one offset (-6.25mv) which resided on the hardware controller, not alterable by bios or software iirc.


Yes you had -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI offset , this is register 26. On your card as your ROM had no register 26 in it, it was taken from MTP of IR3567B (ie memory feature). It is removable if we alter VoltageObjectInfo, this is the section of ROM that programs the chip / overides MTP. Most VoltageObjectInfo have some registers but *not all*. AFAIK or have seen, all IR3567B have "something" programmed in memory (ie MTP).


----------



## gungstar

@trait0r
compare Spyshagg's at 1100/1500 with mine at 1100/1375


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have trouble modding the bios.
> I edited the frequencies and voltage.
> 
> I took the values, that worked with Afterburner.
> (I don't have installed Afterburner right now)
> 
> But after flashing the modified BIOS i get a black screen as soon as I install the VGA driver. So I can only enter windows safe mode.
> 
> Could you please compare my original bios and the modded one? I don't get it, why I get the black screen.
> 
> r9_290_Slot2_947_1250_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> r9_290_Slot2_1100_1500_25mv_50tdp_UEFI.zip 98k .zip file


@gupsterg

Could you please tell why I get a black screen? I also tried the same modified rom but with +50mv and get the same black screen.
Before it ran with with +25mV in Afterburner.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @trait0r
> compare Spyshagg's at 1100/1500 with mine at 1100/1375


Well, I flashed your BIOS again ; 68.5 FPS Max in Valley with your BIOS... even with 1375 Mem Freq.
I'm using your "asusa0.rom" BIOS (MD5 8d7c317a02b109f877e899e0c14588ef)

Problem with my card ? Wrong BIOS ?


----------



## gungstar

@trait0r
thats because of agressive memory timings in my bios set for 1126-1375. for higher mem clocks it stock, so you lose performance.
whats with BS on my bios?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @trait0r
> thats because of agressive memory timings in my bios set for 1126-1375. for higher mem clocks it stock, so you lose performance.
> whats with BS on my bios?


I'm currently testing your BIOS in 2D and it looks rock stable. I'm just disappointed by the performance, but Toxazo's card might be different than mine.

Again, to clarify things :
With your BIOS (asusa0.rom - 8d7c317a02b109f877e899e0c14588ef) best Valley score is 68.5 at 1150/1375
With Spyshagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan best Valley score is 70.6 at 1150/1500

All scores in FPS, benchmarked in 1920x1080 "Extreme HD" Preset.


----------



## karod

Ok, if someone wants to know:
I solved my issue. I made the mistake and entered 1500mhz for dpm states 1-7 (left only dpm0 at 150).
After entering 1250 back into dpm 1-6 and only enter 1500 into dpm7 it works now.


----------



## dedicated

got a Powercolor PCS+ R9 290x w/ HYNIX modules, can't get ANY of the rom's to work, keep getting BSOD....hmmm anyone point me in the right direction?

:edit:

got the R9 390X DEVIL bios to work. next question, should i use the r9 390x devil drivers?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Could you please tell why I get a black screen? I also tried the same modified rom but with +50mv and get the same black screen.
> Before it ran with with +25mV in Afterburner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Ok, if someone wants to know:
> I solved my issue. I made the mistake and entered 1500mhz for dpm states 1-7 (left only dpm0 at 150).
> After entering 1250 back into dpm 1-6 and only enter 1500 into dpm7 it works now.


You'll probably only need 1250MHz in DPM 1 & 2.

In post 1284 section which I replied to GalactusBar you'll see a spoiler with an image in it, have a view. Also read the last section of my reply to GalactusBar, that may also help you.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> I'm currently testing your BIOS in 2D and it looks rock stable. I'm just disappointed by the performance, but Toxazo's card might be different than mine.
> 
> Again, to clarify things :
> With your BIOS (asusa0.rom - 8d7c317a02b109f877e899e0c14588ef) best Valley score is 68.5 at 1150/1375
> With Spyshagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan best Valley score is 70.6 at 1150/1500
> 
> All scores in FPS, benchmarked in 1920x1080 "Extreme HD" Preset.


If gungstar mods his >1375 straps with 1250 timings you should see the same performance


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes you had -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI offset , this is register 26. On your card as your ROM had no register 26 in it, it was taken from MTP of IR3567B (ie memory feature). It is removable if we alter VoltageObjectInfo, this is the section of ROM that programs the chip / overides MTP. Most VoltageObjectInfo have some registers but *not all*. AFAIK or have seen, all IR3567B have "something" programmed in memory (ie MTP).


There must surely be a way to remove the offset on the original DCU II voltageobjectinfo other than copy paste an entirely different voltageobjectinfo in there, right?

I for one am not comfortable using a reference voltageobjectinfo on a custom pcb 290x such as the DCU II, which not only uses a different type of vrm, but has more of them (8)


----------



## gupsterg

Yes, I did this on my Vapor-X 290X custom PCB (10 phase rear & 2 phase front). On my card MTP had a -6.25mV VDDC & VDDC offset (register 26) and +31.25mV (register 8D), ROM did not have registers so I added them and zero'd them







.

As you have been bios modding with tables changes, etc does spoiler in post 1951 of hawaii bios mod make sense to you?

If it does, instead of modding say fSW registers into ROM you would add say only VDDC & VDDCI register in VoltageObjectInfo (ie registers 26). So you'd be adding 4 bytes 26 00 00 00 (plus other changes), 1st pair denote register and 2nd pair what data value for register.

I would do mod for you but snowed with finishing ROMs for peeps that qualified for custom roms via 3dfanboy compo (~12 members).


----------



## spyshagg

hey thanks but no need







It was a question I made out of curiosity, as I am having no issues with the bios


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## kizwan

Re-posting this since there's some people still misunderstand the 2D random black screen crash. Do not hung up on "it doesn't happen to me, so it shouldn't happen to you" because it will not help users that actually having this problem. What I did to the DCII modded BIOS is pretty simple, pretty elegant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The problem is *"2D random black screen crash"*.
> 
> The issue doesn't exist with stock BIOS
> The issue exist when using XFX390/390X modded BIOS with "hidden" offset voltage removed (IR3567B register address 26h) for 290/290X
> Random black screen crash happen when clocks in 2D mode *only* (browsing, watching video, listening to music, etc)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with BIOS modded with stock voltage overvolt (DPM0 to DPM6)
> Random black screen crash happen with overvolt (including AUX voltage) via software, e.g. MSI AB or Trixx
> _Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen to all cards. For example, my Elpida card running fine but my Hynix card developed this issue_
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when gaming or benching or anything 3D related
> Random black screen crash *doesn't* happen when using multi-monitor because memory clock always in 3D mode
> Random black screen crash completely *fixed* when the "hidden" offset voltage restored (IR3567B register address 26h)
> Forget 3D, forget voltage too low/high. This random black screen crash doesn't happen because of them.


----------



## spyshagg

We understand Kizwan, but you replaced the entire voltageobjectinfo on that non-reference asus card. Where did the voltageobjectinfo you used came from?

The voltagteobjectinfo you found on my modded bios is from the original asus R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 bios. Its a custom card.

Thats why I asked gustberg if it was possible to edit the original voltageobjecinfo to remove the offsets instead o copy pasting some reference voltageobjecinfo into there.


----------



## gungstar

@kizwan
for *trait0r* you just add hidden offset and didn't touch voltages(or drop them for amount of offset)?
PS btw do you know how to fix this
Quote:


> With 390x rom flashed to 290dc2oc my pc won't post in uefi.


?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @kizwan
> for *trait0r* you just add hidden offset and didn't touch voltages(or drop them for amount of offset)?


Yes, I only add hidden offset voltage and I didn't touch the voltages. They look like his stock voltages & they doesn't seems overvolted though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> PS btw do you know how to fix this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> With 390x rom flashed to 290dc2oc my pc won't post in uefi.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

He probably forgot to change the device ID in the UEFI GOP section. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You'll probably only need 1250MHz in DPM 1 & 2.
> 
> In post 1284 section which I replied to GalactusBar you'll see a spoiler with an image in it, have a view. Also read the last section of my reply to GalactusBar, that may also help you.


So reading this:
Quote:


> This mod will make card not bounce up to max RAM clock at low GPU clocks/loads, as we usually have lower VDDC at those DPMs the bouncy up to high RAM clock with low vddc can cause blackscreen.


Do you think it is save to keep 1500mhz in DPM 3-7 even tough I only edited DPM7-voltage to 1275 and let DPM3-6 voltage auto-calculate (65284-65287)?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> So reading this:
> Do you think it is save to keep 1500mhz in DPM 3-7 even tough I only edited DPM7-voltage to 1275 and let DPM3-6 voltage auto-calculate (65284-65287)?


Generally not an issue IMO to leave DPM 3-6 with 1500MHz as EVV VID (ie auto-calculate).

EVV/ASIC profiling simply put takes LeakageID and GPU clock into context to set VID and not RAM clock. So as we raise RAM DPM frequency the VID set may not be correct for the modified RAM clock (depends how much it's raised).

EVV/ASIC profiling really is only meant to work for stock clocks of a card, this is why I believe when we flash a 390/X ROM to a 290/X we end with lower VID per DPM under EVV. When we view OC edition ROMs from manufacturers they don't set each DPM manually it's again EVV but they set an offset to apply to all DPMs. This is quicker, easier and on a testing basis cheaper.

Due to the variability of each card it's very difficult to make a ROM for all to use that will work. So in essence that is why the ROM pack in OP has stock clocks to maximize an issue won't occur from flashing the ROM.

IMO anyone flashing the ROMs in OP or any other 390/X ROM needs to:-

a) see what VID per DPM is set at stock clocks with stock ROM for their cards.
b) then set those VIDs / clocks per DPM in OP ROM or another 390/X.
c) then a user needs to test the card / ROM for what clocks they attain using MSI AB to set them "on the fly" and finally tailor ROM to what they require.

You can use MSI AB to set clocks "on the fly" to match a DPM GPU/RAM clock and then run your usual artifact testing programs to see if all is well. If it isn't add a little voltage with MSI AB, if all is well then you know that DPM needs extra VID for the clocks set.

Let's say a registers dump shows DPM 6 is using 1.200V (EVV: 65287) with GPU clock of 900 and RAM DPM 6 is 1500MHz, you use MSI AB to set same clocks and to make it stable you need +13mV (which is really 12.5mV, it displays 13 due to rounding value) then when setting that DPM manually via ROM you would enter 1212 . Retest and if required readjust the manually set voltage.

If like the ROMs in OP there are offsets within VoltageObjectInfo these are applied to PowerPlay VID separately and are not accounted for in registers dump showing VID per DPM.

I suggest members read OP of Hawaii bios mod for further info on aspects of modding the ROMs in OP or their own.


----------



## mrgnex

@gungstar Your custom 390X DCII BIOS worked on my unlocked Sapphire 290. The only thing is, is that it provides a bit too low voltage. I accidentally pressed the reset button on ASUS GpuTweak II and then I got a black screen and I had to flash my previous BIOS to fix it. I am going to try and modify your bios so that it provides a bit more voltage and doesn't black screen anymore.


----------



## gungstar

With my mod rom ASUS GpuTweak recognizes card as STRIX 390XOC, which default clocks is 1070/1500, and set this clocks when you press reset button. Do not press reset in ASUS GpuTweak or use other programm - AB, Trixx, HISTurbo and etc. AB don't have this problem for sure.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> With my mod rom ASUS GpuTweak recognizes card as STRIX 390XOC, which default clocks is 1070/1500, and set this clocks when you press reset button. Do not press reset in ASUS GpuTweak or use other programm - AB, Trixx, HISTurbo and etc. AB don't have this problem for sure.


I'll flash your rom again and try afterburner then.

EDIT: Nope. Screen still stays black after flashing the ROM and having no OC software installed. I think it just needs some more juice.. Or lower stock clocks..


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
After flashing new bios always reinstall driver


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex
> After flashing new bios always reinstall driver


I removed the driver with DDU. After rebooting I flashed the bios and then went ahead and installed the newest driver. It booted fine but when I was installing the driver it flickered once (thats normal) but then went black all of a sudden.. Weird.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Gupsterg made this bios for me, unfortunately my psu started acting up, so I can't o'clock at all. Try it and post your results
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/1060_20#post_24910922
> 
> post 1079


I just flash to this bios a few mins ago and everything went well but im unable to change the voltage with msi afterburner... i went and unlocked it in options and it still blanked...

Just tried to run valley and all im getting is display has stopped error.. so i went and tried the 290X_LIGHTNING_STOCK_V1.8 instead of modded and im getting the same problem no voltage control and display has stopped error...


----------



## gordesky1

for some reason it did a double post..

but yea just did a flash back to the stock 290x lightning and voltage slider is back and no display crashing... any reason why it doesn't work for my 290x lighting?

Do i need to reinstall drivers? scratch that tried reinstalling the drivers and i still get crashing when i run a 3d app and i cant change voltage....

i also notice in msi afterburner were it says graphics card it says amd radeon r9 200 series but when i put it back on the 290x stock bios it says 290x..

update K for some reason using the download from the first page instead of gupsterg for diggiddi download valley didn't crash, so i let it did its benchmark and it did score a bit higher but ony 32points... at stock speeds.

So i went and tried trixx software cause i cant get msi to unlock the voltage with this bios still... And while trixx does indeed have voltage unlock i cannot get the memory to 1600 with out the desktop flickering which before i could go way up to 1650 with out problems. and trixx also don't have memory voltage like afterburner..

So pretty much this bios is a downgrade instead of a upgrade for me lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> for some reason it did a double post..
> 
> but yea just did a flash back to the stock 290x lightning and voltage slider is back and no display crashing... any reason why it doesn't work for my 290x lighting?
> 
> Do i need to reinstall drivers? scratch that tried reinstalling the drivers and i still get crashing when i run a 3d app and i cant change voltage....
> 
> i also notice in msi afterburner were it says graphics card it says amd radeon r9 200 series but when i put it back on the 290x stock bios it says 290x..
> 
> update K for some reason using the download from the first page instead of gupsterg for diggiddi download valley didn't crash, so i let it did its benchmark and it did score a bit higher but ony 32points... at stock speeds.
> 
> So i went and tried trixx software cause i cant get msi to unlock the voltage with this bios still... And while trixx does indeed have voltage unlock i cannot get the memory to 1600 with out the desktop flickering which before i could go way up to 1650 with out problems. and trixx also don't have memory voltage like afterburner..
> 
> So pretty much this bios is a downgrade instead of a upgrade for me lol


Try this please.

Close MSI AB if running
Open folder *C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles*
Rename (e.g. *.cfg.bak*) or delete the *VEN_1002&DEV_67B......* files
Open MSI AB & click the appropriate button when dialog box appear (the one without rebooting)
Try unlock the voltage control again.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I removed the driver with DDU. After rebooting I flashed the bios and then went ahead and installed the newest driver. It booted fine but when I was installing the driver it flickered once (thats normal) but then went black all of a sudden.. Weird.


I don't know what to try anymmore. This issue is really weird.. Anyone here has a clue?


----------



## beefdog

Im pretty sure it has something to do with msi afterburner, i had this issue for well over a week before i figured it out. I uninstalled everything then when i reinstalled afterburner i disabled voltage control because something fishy is going there with radeon settings/ crimson. So now all my overclocking on my card is done from the bios to prevent this


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I don't know what to try anymmore. This issue is really weird.. Anyone here has a clue?


Older drivers (16.3.2) have the same problem.. Is it a driver issue?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefdog*
> 
> Im pretty sure it has something to do with msi afterburner, i had this issue for well over a week before i figured it out. I uninstalled everything then when i reinstalled afterburner i disabled voltage control because something fishy is going there with radeon settings/ crimson. So now all my overclocking on my card is done from the bios to prevent this


Older drivers (16.3.2) have the same problem.. Is it a driver issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefdog*
> 
> Im pretty sure it has something to do with msi afterburner, i had this issue for well over a week before i figured it out. I uninstalled everything then when i reinstalled afterburner i disabled voltage control because something fishy is going there with radeon settings/ crimson. So now all my overclocking on my card is done from the bios to prevent this


You can overclock a GPU in the bios?Also, I didn't have any OC software installed..


----------



## beefdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Older drivers (16.3.2) have the same problem.. Is it a driver issue?
> You can overclock a GPU in the bios?Also, I didn't have any OC software installed..


If you haven't done it already id flash back to the stock bios. Some cards need some voltage adjustments to run this bios, like mine does......there is some driver issues there for some reason but once you get it running stable you shouldn't have many issues. I had to go in and change a bunch of crap to get this working stable in 2d (desktop stuff)


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefdog*
> 
> If you haven't done it already id flash back to the stock bios. Some cards need some voltage adjustments to run this bios, like mine does......there is some driver issues there for some reason but once you get it running stable you shouldn't have many issues. I had to go in and change a bunch of crap to get this working stable in 2d (desktop stuff)


Yeah I did. But voltage adjustments can be done right? I/someone need(s) to edit the bios and put some more volts into the card or lower the stock clocks. The weird thing is though that it works until I install the driver..


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try this please.
> 
> Close MSI AB if running
> Open folder *C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles*
> Rename (e.g. *.cfg.bak*) or delete the *VEN_1002&DEV_67B......* files
> Open MSI AB & click the appropriate button when dialog box appear (the one without rebooting)
> Try unlock the voltage control again.


Will give that try a little later tho i did uninstall afterburner fully and still had the problem...

But at the moment every time i use the bios at the end of windows 10 spash screen the screen goes black and the fans runs at full speed... But when i use stock 290x bios that i backup loads in fine... think trixx has something to do with that cause that happen right after i install it on the next restart.. tho i fully uninstalled that... probably need a full driver wipe...


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
What OS you are using?


----------



## gordesky1

@kizwan

just tried what you told me and it still wont unlock.... i even did a fresh driver install again using driver uninstaller.. It seems like this bios wont unlock the voltage with afterburner for my card...

I just thought of something. sense this card has 2 bios normal and ln2, which one should i be flashing this bios on or doesn't it matter? cause im doing it on the normal.

update : yea had more crashing... the drivers even don't like this bios because alot of settings was missing from radeon settings.. like additional settings wouldn't load.. it just doesn't like my card at all..

Has anyone else tried flashing this bios on there lightning?


----------



## karod

I have to ask this:
Does any one else have problem installing the AMD HDMI audio driver? I can't do it. I thought this started after I flashed bioses into the GPU.

Even Radeon settings tell me under the system, software tab "amd audio driver version: N/A"


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> just tried what you told me and it still wont unlock.... i even did a fresh driver install again using driver uninstaller.. It seems like this bios wont unlock the voltage with afterburner for my card...
> 
> I just thought of something. sense this card has 2 bios normal and ln2, *which one should i be flashing this bios on or doesn't it matter?* cause im doing it on the normal.
> 
> update : yea had more crashing... the drivers even don't like this bios because alot of settings was missing from radeon settings.. like additional settings wouldn't load.. it just doesn't like my card at all..
> 
> Has anyone else tried flashing this bios on there lightning?


I've been flashing the first one (the closest to the ports) and using the second one for back up. This has saved my cards, many times...

If I need to reflash to the stock BIOS, I start the machine with the second BIOS and once booted up, flip the switch to the first position and reflash to the original BIOS...

Works like a charm!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex
> What OS you are using?


Windows 10 version 1511 build 10586.164.


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
Try this one, i change PCIID to nonX, after flash check is your card still unlocked. Maybe for your card better use mod roms based on ref roms; roms from Asus DirectCU/Strix looks compatible to ref, but who knows for shure is it so or not.

a0i.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex
> Try this one, i change PCIID to nonX, after flash check is your card still unlocked. Maybe for your card better use mod roms based on ref roms; roms from Asus DirectCU/Strix looks compatible to ref, but who knows for shure is it so or not.
> 
> a0i.zip 99k .zip file


That gives me a black screen after flashing. I know the STRIX/DCII bios is diffrent but it worked until I installed the driver, that's why I was convinced it could work.. Thank you for your help!


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That gives me a black screen after flashing.


Hmm... Try rom from OP but set this voltages to all 6 tables


----------



## Skonvolt

Hello everyone, first of all sorry for my bad English.
I would modded my Sapphire r9 290 vaporx oc 1030/1400, I tried to understand the operation but I have many doubts and fear of doing damage, if someone can help me thanks in advance.
My PC does not have UEFI bios and this is the rom saved with GPU-Z

Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file


Asic 76%

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## RYZON

I have a sapphire r9 290 trix oc hynix, what bios i have to set?


----------



## trait0r

Regarding the infamous "blackscreen on desktop" issue I had, here is a little feedback after several days of intensive testing.
Simply put : both BIOS from Gungstar and Kizwan are great. They totally fixed the issue for me. Not a single BS in a week.
Of course, both BIOS are also rock stable in 3D (if you apply realistic OV/OC).

Gungstar BIOS gives best performance when MEM freq is set to 1375Mhz (as expected). Performance can drop significantly with higher freqs.
There don't seems to be a specific threshold for MEM freq on Spyshagg/Kizwan BIOS. The more the Freq, the more the FPS









I'm currently using Spyshagg/Kizwan BIOS because it gives me a little more FPS in benchs and games (not that much).
I'm now so confident with this BIOS that I stopped applying OV with Strix and OC with Radeonsettings.
I flashed these values :



I've never been so happy of my Strix 290X DCU2. Big cheers to the modders.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> Hmm... Try rom from OP but set this voltages to all 6 tables


I took the 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom and put in your values (the last "vol"column, right?). It looks like this:


I flashed it and it works fine..


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex


----------



## RYZON

I have a sapphire r9 290 trix oc hynix, what bios i have to set?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RYZON*
> 
> I have a sapphire r9 290 trix oc hynix, what bios i have to set?


Try 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8.rom first.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @mrgnex


Wait does that mean it is the same as your bios now?


----------



## RYZON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Try 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8.rom first.


i tested already, more fps's, but i have some crashe's and black screen's ...


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RYZON*
> 
> i tested already, more fps's, but i have some crashe's and black screen's ...


Give it some more voltage.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Wait does that mean it is the same as your bios now?


I found that my card stable with roms from OP and these voltages(and they close to my rom). Glad that it worked for you. Maybe you can lower voltages with your card, especially for dpms 0-2


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> I found that my card stable with roms from OP and this voltages(and they close to my rom). Glad that it worked for you. Maybe you can lower voltages with your card, especially for dpms 0-2


Thanks! I will try and fiddle some with the rom.


----------



## DanklyNight

Hello all, first post.

I have read the entire thread and flashed my revision 0 290 tri-x with the 1.8v MOD bios, it solved my black screen issue at windows login which I am ecstatic about.

I have overclocked to 1011mhz core but I unable to overclock the memory above 1250mhz(stock) I get a firestrike score of 9984 and 12249 on graphics at this freq, but I unable to overclock memory, now is there certain points I should be trying to OC mem to, or would I be better off trying the stock ROM for this?

I have tried adding extra MV but nothing effects the ability to OC mem
Also with this new ROM I haven't seen my GPU hit above 52c while benching/gaming









The highest clock I have tried with this card on mem with 1.8v is 1302Mhz but I just get artifacts(This was my mem clock before the flash) but I do now get a higher fire strike score.

Any advice to further my clocks would be welcomed


----------



## OneB1t

if you really want to overclock memory you need to increase core voltage (its connected as core also contain memory controller)


----------



## DanklyNight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> if you really want to overclock memory you need to increase core voltage (its connected as core also contain memory controller)


Yeah, I have upped the power limit to 50% and also tried adding 100MV to the core in trixx, still doesn't give me any kind of stable clocks :/.

I believe the core and men power bus being linked is what causes a lot of the black screens idling core throttles the men power


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanklyNight*
> 
> Yeah, I have upped the power limit to 50% and also tried *adding 100MV to the core in trixx*, still doesn't give me any kind of stable clocks :/.
> 
> I believe the core and men power bus being linked is what causes a lot of the black screens idling core throttles the men power


You can add up tlo 200mv with TriXX... Go ahead and do it...


----------



## DanklyNight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You can add up tlo 200mv with TriXX... Go ahead and do it...


I don't really want to push it that far to be honest not for 52Mhz on mem and 39Mhz on core


----------



## trait0r

Try at least to push to +150mv : it's perfectly safe as long as temp stays low.
My 290X refuses any OC below +100mv but takes off to 1150/1500 at +150mv.


----------



## DanklyNight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Try at least to push to +150mv : it's perfectly safe as long as temp stays low.
> My 290X refuses any OC below +100mv but takes off to 1150/1500 at +150mv.


do you get artifacts below 100mv? I shall try soon







you on the 1.8 modded bios?


----------



## DanklyNight

Well +151mv with 1050Mhz core and 1300Mhz men just bought black screen back I'm just going to stay with my current clocks and be happy







I score 12249 in graphics on fire strike so meh


----------



## karod

When did you get the black screen?
After rebooting?

Then that could be a bug of software not setting default values after reboot, or setting wrong voltage.
The fix would be, to set the values back to default in the software then reboot and there should be no black screen.

EDIT: Now found your initial post, so you don't use software. And get the black screen with bios mod. I only had this behavior, when the voltage was to low on a high memory frequency.


----------



## DanklyNight

Yeah, I'm going to try set it back at default, restart then back at the clocks I had then restart


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanklyNight*
> 
> do you get artifacts below 100mv? I shall try soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you on the 1.8 modded bios?


Yep, tons of artifacts at +100mv with barely 1070Mhz, but nothing with +150mv at 1150Mhz. I never tried Frequency.


----------



## DanklyNight

I tried 1050Mhz core with 1300Mhz mem clock at +150mv and 50 power limit, if doesn't work at that I don't want to push it, my idle temps are 24c ish, going to try for 1015Mhz and 1250Mhz at 50Mv I had 1011Mhz and 1250Mhz at 50mv stable


----------



## DanklyNight

I just got 10000 exactly in Firestrike :')

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11610566

EDIT no black screen at 1015Mhz core


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Will the Bios work with Asus R9 290x Directcu II? Which one should I download?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Will the Bios work with Asus R9 290x Directcu II? Which one should I download?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


@gungstar has an amazing BIOS for you. Search his post, I cant remember which one it is.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Will the Bios work with Asus R9 290x Directcu II? Which one should I download?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you've got Elpida Memory, you should try the Spy/Kiz BIOS with flashed OC/OV settings. Look at my previous posts to see what OC et OV parameters I put in this BIOS.


----------



## spyshagg

He should try my raw bios first as it has the original voltageobjectinfo. If he encounters desktop blackscreens he should go for kizwan revision which has a thirdparty objectinfo.


----------



## mrgnex

290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8-STRIX-VOLTMOD.zip 99k .zip file

I made this bios with the OP file and added @gungstar voltages of his strix rom. This is the only bios that is stable for me. It might help someone else so I am sharing it. I get around 50 points higher than my brothers 290x with stock rom. This is for Elpida memory.


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnex
at "limit tables" tab voltages must be same as at "powerplay"


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> @gungstar has an amazing BIOS for you. Search his post, I cant remember which one it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> If you've got Elpida Memory, you should try the Spy/Kiz BIOS with flashed OC/OV settings. Look at my previous posts to see what OC et OV parameters I put in this BIOS.


Thanks I will try them out.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8-STRIX-VOLTMOD.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> I made this bios with the OP file and added @gungstar voltages of his strix rom. This is the only bios that is stable for me. It might help someone else so I am sharing it. I get around 50 points higher than my brothers 290x with stock rom. This is for Elpida memory.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> He should try my raw bios first as it has the original voltageobjectinfo. If he encounters desktop blackscreens he should go for kizwan revision which has a thirdparty objectinfo.


Thanks. I tried the mod, but got some screen flash and game crash at startup, but system didn't crash. I also tried the 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 which seems to work well. I got 10c lower when gaming which is nice. The auto fan profile seems to be more aggressive than the stock one, but only during gaming which is nice.


----------



## mrgnex

@gungstar Whoops I thought it did that automatically. I will fix it this afternoon.


----------



## spyshagg

why on earth is my card the only DCU II thath works well with the original voltageobjectinfo, lol. Oh well.


----------



## gungstar

@spyshagg
It looks like you mean stock voltages, not stock voltageobjectinfo. Because it not the same


----------



## spyshagg

No, I really meant stock voltageobjectinfo, taken from the original 290x DCU II bios using atomdis and pasted into the the 390 v1.8 bios. It crashed with Trait0r and now with Silver_WRX02 as well. I have no ideia why it remais stable in my card.


----------



## gungstar

My card stable with stock and non stock (from OP or strix) voltageobjectinfo, but i prefer strix voltageobjectinfo because it have fSW. In *trait0r*'s case issue is voltage, i believe he can use stock voltageobjectinfo with custom voltages, but he prefer add offset in stock voltageobjectinfo(not big difference with stock).
*Silver_WRX02* actually didn't tell what mods he tried.


----------



## trait0r

Silver, what is the max stable GPU and MEM frequencies you can reach with your card and the corresponding voltage you need ?


----------



## mrgnex

290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8-STRIX-VOLTMOD.zip 99k .zip file


Fixed it. Thank you @gungstar for your help!

EDIT: I tried an heaven run and got about 75 points worse than my last one on the last bios I posted. Could I use that one too? Is it that bad that it hasnt those voltages adjusted?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My card stable with stock and non stock (from OP or strix) voltageobjectinfo, but i prefer strix voltageobjectinfo because it have fSW. In *trait0r*'s case issue is voltage, i believe he can use stock voltageobjectinfo with custom voltages, but he prefer add offset in stock voltageobjectinfo(not big difference with stock).
> *Silver_WRX02* actually didn't tell what mods he tried.


I tried the 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8 and game crashed once then I switch to 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.

290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 seems to work fine. I didn't monitor the voltage.

With 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 It was running at 1050/1350 (stock speed for 290x DCU2) and I didn't change any voltage. I played couple hours of BO3. It seems solid.

Now I'm using G26hMod that @trait0r posted. It was running at 1050/1350 without changing any voltage (couple hours BO3, no problem so far.)
This rom has +38mV, so I might try to change it to +0mV (1050/1350) to see if it's stable or not.

Is there a specific ROM that you guys want me to try?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My card stable with stock and non stock (from OP or strix) voltageobjectinfo, but i prefer strix voltageobjectinfo because it have fSW. In *trait0r*'s case issue is voltage, i believe he can use stock voltageobjectinfo with custom voltages, but he prefer add offset in stock voltageobjectinfo(not big difference with stock).
> *Silver_WRX02* actually didn't tell what mods he tried.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8 and game crashed once then I switch to 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.
> 
> 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 seems to work fine. I didn't monitor the voltage.
> 
> With 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 It was running at 1050/1350 (stock speed for 290x DCU2) and I didn't change any voltage. I played couple hours of BO3. It seems solid.
> 
> *Now I'm using G26hMod that @trait0r posted. It was running at 1050/1350 without changing any voltage (couple hours BO3, no problem so far.)
> This rom has +38mV, so I might try to change it to +0mV (1050/1350) to see if it's stable or not.*
> 
> Is there a specific ROM that you guys want me to try?
Click to expand...

Open the ROM file in HEX editor, go to offset 0xAE84, change *60* to *00* & save. Open the ROM file with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum. This will set the hidden offset voltage to +0mV to both VDDC & VDDCI/AUX.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Open the ROM file in HEX editor, go to offset 0xAE84, change *60* to *00* & save. Open the ROM file with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum. This will set the hidden offset voltage to +0mV to both VDDC & VDDCI/AUX.


I'm new to this, but I'm willing to try. Can you please suggest me a Hex editor? Can I change the default core/mem speed to 1050/1350 in the bios? I would like to make a custom for myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Open the ROM file in HEX editor, go to offset 0xAE84, change *60* to *00* & save. Open the ROM file with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum. This will set the hidden offset voltage to +0mV to both VDDC & VDDCI/AUX.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this, but I'm willing to try. Can you please suggest me a Hex editor? Can I change the default core/mem speed to 1050/1350 in the bios? I would like to make a custom for myself.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

*HxD* seems a popular HEX editor & free too. Try the +0mV hidden offset voltage first. Don't try all at once. The default clock you can change using Hawaii Bios Reader later.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *Silver_WRX02* actually didn't tell what mods he tried.


yep apparently he used the stock v1.8, not my dcu II bios.

Still, i'd like to see another DCU II owner try my bios to check the 2D stability problem.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> yep apparently he used the stock v1.8, not my dcu II bios.
> 
> Still, i'd like to see another DCU II owner try my bios to check the 2D stability problem.


Is it 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8-STRIX-VOLTMOD? I would like to try the one u have. Can you please link me that bios?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Is it 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8-STRIX-VOLTMOD? I would like to try the one u have. Can you please link me that bios?


That is the one I made. It is the OP ROM (with Elpida mod) And the voltage tables of gungstarsl's ROM. The first one wasnt correct and the second one acts weird for me though..


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Is it 290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8-STRIX-VOLTMOD? I would like to try the one u have. Can you please link me that bios?


Sure, its here. Use it if you have the R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 and let me know if you encounter problems

290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII_voltagetable_vddc_stock_ram1250st.zip 99k .zip file


cheers


----------



## kizwan

This is the comparison between stock DCII VoltageObjectInfo & the controversial "3rd" party VoltageObjectInfo. They look different but to me they're exactly *identical*.











*How did I create the "3rd" party VoltageObjectInfo for DCII card?*

Code:



Code:


typedef struct  _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1
{
  ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER   sHeader;
  ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3     asVoltageObj[3];   //Info for Voltage control
}ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1;

typedef struct _ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER
{
  USHORT usStructureSize;
  UCHAR  ucTableFormatRevision;   //Change it when the Parser is not backward compatible
  UCHAR  ucTableContentRevision;  //Change it only when the table needs to change but the firmware
                                  //Image can't be updated, while Driver needs to carry the new table!
}ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER;

typedef union _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3{
//   ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asGpioVoltageObj;
  ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asI2cVoltageObj;
//   ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asLeakageObj;
//   ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asSVID2Obj;
}ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3;

typedef struct _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3{
   UCHAR    ucVoltageType;                            //Indicate Voltage Source: VDDC, MVDDC, MVDDQ or MVDDCI
   UCHAR    ucVoltageMode;                            //Indicate voltage control mode: Init/Set/Leakage/Set phase
   USHORT   usSize;                                   //Size of Object
}ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3;

//ucVoltageType
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC                    1
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDC                   2
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDQ                   3
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDCI                   4
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDGFX                  5
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC                     6

#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_1           0x11
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_2           0x12
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_3           0x13
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_4           0x14
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_5           0x15
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_6           0x16
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_7           0x17
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_8           0x18
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_9           0x19
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_10          0x1A

// ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3.ucVoltageMode
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_GPIO_LUT                 0        //VOLTAGE and GPIO Lookup table ->ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ          3        //VOLTAGE REGULATOR INIT sequece through I2C -> ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_PHASE_LUT                4        //Set Vregulator Phase lookup table ->ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2                    7        //Indicate voltage control by SVID2 ->ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_EVV                      8
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_PWRBOOST_LEAKAGE_LUT     0x10     //Powerboost Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_HIGH_STATE_LEAKAGE_LUT   0x11     //High voltage state Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_HIGH1_STATE_LEAKAGE_LUT  0x12     //High1 voltage state Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3

typedef struct  _VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY
{
    USHORT     usVoltageCode;               // The Voltage ID, either GPIO or I2C code
    USHORT     usVoltageValue;              // The corresponding Voltage Value, in mV
}VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY;

typedef struct  _ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
{
   ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3 sHeader;    // voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ
   UCHAR  ucVoltageRegulatorId;              //Indicate Voltage Regulator Id
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlI2cLine;
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlAddress;
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlOffset;
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlFlag;              // Bit0: 0 - One byte data; 1 - Two byte data
   UCHAR  ulReserved[3];
   VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY asVolI2cLut[1];         // end with 0xff
}ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3;

Example VoltageObjectInfo table:-
Offset(h) 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

00000000  78 00 03 01 01 03 16 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00  x........-`.....
00000010  32 00 BC 00 26 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00  2.¼.&.`.ÿ.......
00000020  00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000030  00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00  ....$......€....
00000040  00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05  ........F..€..Ü.
00000050  00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00  .€......"..-¦...
00000060  00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00  ..Ô.¢.Õ.¢.Ö.¢.×.
00000070  A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00                          ¢.Ó[email protected]ÿ.

usStructureSize         :       78 00
ucTableFormatRevision   :       03
ucTableContentRevision  :       01
ucVoltageType           :       01      (VDDC)
ucVoltageMode           :       03      (VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ)
usSize                  :       16 00   (size of object from ucVoltageType & end with "FF 00", also use as a pointer to the last I2C value)
ucVoltageRegulatorId    :       08      //Indicate Voltage Regulator Id
ucVoltageControlI2cLine :       96
ucVoltageControlAddress :       60
ucVoltageControlOffset  :       00
ucVoltageControlFlag    :       00      // Bit0: 0 - One byte data; 1 - Two byte data
ulReserved[3]           :       00 00 00
usVoltageCode           :       32              26              // The I2C code                 |
usVoltageValue          :       BC              60              // The corresponding I2C value  |--> asVolI2cLut[1];         // end with 0xff

Known *I2C* codes:-
Register 22: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
Register 23: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
*Register 26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider*
Register 33 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 7C
Register 34 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 79
Register 3D = VDDCR Limit
Register 38 = LLC
Register 8D = VDDC Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
Register 8E = VDDCI Offset only visible on MSI AB slider

To do list when want to re-programmed I2C code/register (as opposed to the default value from MTP table):-

Insert 2 bytes of I2C code that we want to re-programmed in little endian (e.g. 26 00) & followed with 2 bytes I2C code new value (e.g. 60 00) before *FF 00* (or before *FF 00 01 07 0C* just to make it more clearer)
Update length (*usStructureSize*) of the modified VoltageObjectInfo table at the first 2 bytes in the table (in little endian)
Update *usSize* at offset 0x06 - 0x07 (in little endian) (refer to the code section above)


----------



## trait0r

Spyhagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan to fix the register 26 problem proved to be the MOST stable and FASTEST BIOS I ever tested. I've been running an overclocked/overvolted version of this BIOS for more than 10 days now, without any crash in 2D o 3D. Not even a single glitch or artifact.

Valley and Firemark scores on my core i7 4790K CPU. Drivers are Crimson 16.3. No particular trick or optimization, except :
Disable DMA copy = 1
Disable block write = 0


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Sure, its here. Use it if you have the R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 and let me know if you encounter problems
> 
> 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII_voltagetable_vddc_stock_ram1250st.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> cheers


I'm trying this Bios now without changing any voltage or clock. VDDC is around 1.227-1.250, VDDCI is 1.031v. I just played a few games, so far it has no artifact ,no flickering, no black screen or crash. There was a few lags, but it might be the internet connection. I will test a little bit more tonight.

What was the problem that other people had with this bios before?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Spyhagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan to fix the register 26 problem proved to be the MOST stable and FASTEST BIOS I ever tested. I've been running an overclocked/overvolted version of this BIOS for more than 10 days now, without any crash in 2D o 3D. Not even a single glitch or artifact.
> 
> Valley and Firemark scores on my core i7 4790K CPU. Drivers are Crimson 16.3. No particular trick or optimization, except :
> Disable DMA copy = 1
> Disable block write = 0


Yea. I tried that last night. I lower the mV from +38 to +0 @ 1050/1350. It was stable and smooth.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Open the ROM file in HEX editor, go to offset 0xAE84, change *60* to *00* & save. Open the ROM file with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum. This will set the hidden offset voltage to +0mV to both VDDC & VDDCI/AUX.


Hi @ Kizwan I tried to change is 0xAE84 = (offset) 0000AE80 04 on HxD? I changed that 60 to 00 and saved and corrected the checksum with Hawaii Bios reader. However, it's still show +38mV after I flash it. The core and mem clock that I changed with HxD shows up fine. Now I just want to set core voltage to +0mV. Can you please help me? Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Open the ROM file in HEX editor, go to offset 0xAE84, change *60* to *00* & save. Open the ROM file with Hawaii BIOS Reader & click save to correct the checksum. This will set the hidden offset voltage to +0mV to both VDDC & VDDCI/AUX.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @ Kizwan I tried to change is 0xAE84 = (offset) 0000AE80 04 on HxD? I changed that 60 to 00 and saved and corrected the checksum with Hawaii Bios reader. However, it's still show +38mV after I flash it. The core and mem clock that I changed with HxD shows up fine. Now I just want to set core voltage to +0mV. Can you please help me? Thanks
Click to expand...

*(1)*

If you use MSI AB, go to *C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles* folder & delete all *VEN_1002....cfg* files. Run the MSI AB to re-detect the card (choose the one without reboot option).

*(2)*

If the above still can not resolve it, uninstall & re-install the driver. Then run this command in elevated command prompt.

Code:



Code:


cd "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner"
MsiAfterburner.exe /i2cd

Post the i2cdump.txt (in the "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner" folder) here.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

It didn't work.

i2cdump.txt 25k .txt file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> It didn't work.
> 
> i2cdump.txt 25k .txt file


It did changed. Look at offset 0x26 below, it is *00*.

Code:



Code:


Offset(h) 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

00000000  29 20 1E 0C 14 1D 34 4D 64 2F 11 66 66 44 FF FF  ) ....4Md/.ffDÿÿ
00000010  A2 22 80 10 2F FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ¢"€./ÿ@.........
00000020  00 00 60 89 28 1E 00 80 00 23 9E 23 5A 9C 1A 2E  ..`‰(..€.#ž#Zœ..
00000030  46 07 BC 79 79 05 05 1D 81 E0 60 00 00 AA 00 00  F.¼yy....à`..ª..
00000040  A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 20 60 FF  ¨[email protected]€ `ÿ
00000050  FF 00 22 88 44 00 FF 12 32 22 32 00 54 22 02 39  ÿ."ˆD.ÿ.2"2.T".9
00000060  52 04 E3 61 A1 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FD 06 FF  R.ãa¡œ$ˆ€....ý.ÿ
00000070  FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00  ÿ ..............
00000080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 06 05 1F  ........ˆˆ.ÂD...
00000090  00 05 43 59 58 05 B0 70 5D A4 84 84 04 34 36 3F  ..CYX.°p]¤„„.46?
000000A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 B0 A5 A5 00 00 08  .........U°¥¥...
000000B0  68 00 00 00 00 00 23 32 00 00 75 73 6B 15 00 00  h.....#2..usk...
000000C0  00 00 00 7D 23 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 2A 44 00 00  ...}#.......*D..
000000D0  00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00  ...P....?...#Àð.
000000E0  00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .......ˆ........
000000F0  00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .....3..........

Did both core & memory clock go down to 300/150 when idle? If not, let say memory always at 1250, then the voltage will not go down to ~0.993V. How do you monitor voltage? At idle or load? Post screenshot of GPU-Z sensors tab when idle.

*Edit:*
Offset 0x8D (VDDC/core voltage which is visible in MSI AB/Trixx core voltage slider) is set to 06 (6 x 6.25mV = +37.5mV).
Offset 0x8E (VDDCI/AUX voltage which is visible in MSI AB AUX voltage slider) is set to 05 (5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV).

Make sure to reset MSI AB (both slider at +0mV). If unsuccessful, uninstall & re-install MSI AB.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Did both core & memory clock go down to 300/150 when idle? If not, let say memory always at 1250, then the voltage will not go down to ~0.993V. How do you monitor voltage? At idle or load? Post screenshot of GPU-Z sensors tab when idle.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Offset 0x8D (VDDC/core voltage which is visible in MSI AB/Trixx core voltage slider) is set to 06 (6 x 6.25mV = +37.5mV).
> Offset 0x8E (VDDCI/AUX voltage which is visible in MSI AB AUX voltage slider) is set to 05 (5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV).
> 
> Make sure to reset MSI AB (both slider at +0mV). If unsuccessful, uninstall & re-install MSI AB.


Yup, memory clock stays at 1350MHz


----------



## Silver_WRX02

@kizwan Thank you so much. It works after I reinstall AB. Now when I press reset, mV for core and Aux stay at 0mV. Thanks again.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> @kizwan Thank you so much. It works after I reinstall AB. Now when I press reset, mV for core and Aux stay at 0mV. Thanks again.


You're welcome! I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> @kizwan Thank you so much. It works after I reinstall AB. Now when I press reset, mV for core and Aux stay at 0mV. Thanks again.


Care to share your BIOS?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Disable DMA copy = 1
> Disable block write = 0


where these can be set?


----------



## gupsterg

When anyone has flashed a ROM where VoltageObjectInfo has been changed (ie section of ROM that program IR3567B):-

i) prior to flashing ROM delete the file beginning with VEN located in MSI AB installdir /profiles , then once new ROM is flashed and you rerun MSI AB it will detect new ROM defaults and you will not need to uninstall/reinstall app. Members who use other SW OC apps (ie not MSI AB) may have to do something similar regarding deleting stored info of ROM or uninstall app without keeping profiles/settings and then reinstall .

ii) after flashing new ROM in DOS switch PC off and on, this will reinitialize voltage control chip (IR3567B) with new ROM info.


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> where these can be set?


Those parameters are applied with RadeonMod, a nice tool to tweak some driver parameters.
Look at this thread on Guru3D for more informations regarding this tool and all subtle optimizations you can perform with it :

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=403389


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Care to share your BIOS?


It's not stable with +0mV. I just startup my system and crazy flickering, then I open AB and set the mV back to +38 and the flickering are gone. I guess I have to test more to find the right mV for my card.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Care to share your BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not stable with +0mV. I just startup my system and crazy flickering, then I open AB and set the mV back to +38 and the flickering are gone. I guess I have to test more to find the right mV for my card.
Click to expand...

Instead of increasing core voltage, try increasing AUX voltage only. Set AUX voltage to +50mV. If this fixed the flickering, this means your card likely need AUX +50mV including when overclocking.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Instead of increasing core voltage, try increasing AUX voltage only. Set AUX voltage to +50mV. If this fixed the flickering, this means your card likely need AUX +50mV including when overclocking.


How do I check 290x DCU's default voltage in the original bios file?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Instead of increasing core voltage, try increasing AUX voltage only. Set AUX voltage to +50mV. If this fixed the flickering, this means your card likely need AUX +50mV including when overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I check 290x DCU's default voltage in the original bios file?
Click to expand...

Using AIDA64 >> enable Status Bar >> right-click Status Bar >> Video Debug >> ATI GPU Registers. Save the output to a file. In there you can see default voltage from DPM0 to DPM7 for your card.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

When I compare the table, the position and posvol can not be change. Do I have to match the position when I copy over the data? Also how do I change the Aux volt in bios file? Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> When I compare the table, the position and posvol can not be change. Do I have to match the position when I copy over the data? Also how do I change the Aux volt in bios file? Thanks


No, you don't need to match the position. The positions are different of course because both are not the same ROM.

VDDCI = AUX. Left-click the Vol box, change 1000 to 1050.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, you don't need to match the position. The positions are different of course because both are not the same ROM.
> 
> VDDCI = AUX. Left-click the Vol box, change 1000 to 1050.


Cool. What is the "vol" section under GPU and MEM frequency table? The stock 290x bios has a much higher number than the modded bios. Also, If I copy the PowerPlay table, do I need to match the Limit Tables, too?

I just copy the data from stock ROM. Do they look ok?
 

Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, you don't need to match the position. The positions are different of course because both are not the same ROM.
> 
> VDDCI = AUX. Left-click the Vol box, change 1000 to 1050.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. What is the "vol" section under GPU and MEM frequency table? The stock 290x bios has a much higher number than the modded bios. Also, If I copy the PowerPlay table, do I need to match the Limit Tables, too?
> 
> I just copy the data from stock ROM. Do they look ok?
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me out.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure *Vol* stand for voltage considering the field contain voltage value.
The *6528x* numbers are EVV voltage. They're not real voltage. The real voltage your card will get for DPM1 to DPM7 is determined by leakage. Basically the voltages will be set automatically.
The voltages in the modded 390x ROM are manually set. Better replaced them with your own voltages obtained from AIDA64.
Yes, the voltages in the limit tables should also have the same value as in the PowerPlay table.
You can copy most but the GPU Clock 1 to 3 & MEM Clock 1 to 3 in *some* Grenada ROM have different arrangement than Hawaii ROM. With your mod, your card will stuck at 2D clock 300/150 MHz.

 HawaiiXFX Grenada ProGPU Clock 13D clockBoot clock GPU Clock 2Boot clock Idle clockGPU Clock 3Idle clock3D clockMEM Clock 13D clockBoot clock MEM Clock 2Boot clock Idle clockMEM Clock 3Idle clock3D clock

*Edit:* Correction.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

@kizwan

Ok, so I changed the voltage with the voltage that I got from Aida64. I wonder why DPM2 has a lower voltage than DPM1.



Also the Original Grenada mod has 1000 for GPU clock 1 and 300 for GPU clock 3. So should I have 300 for GPU clock 1 or 1050 for Clock 1?

Original


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I changed the voltage with the voltage that I got from Aida64. I wonder why DPM2 has a lower voltage than DPM1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also the Original Grenada mod has 1000 for GPU clock 1 and 300 for GPU clock 3.* So should I have 300 for GPU clock 1 or 1050 for Clock 1?
> 
> Original


It appears that is the case. I was using XFX Grenada Pro ROM as reference when I reply earlier. I edited previous post to make it more clearer. You should follow the original arrangement like you did in the screenshot.







Your mod is correct.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It appears that is the case. I was using XFX Grenada Pro ROM as reference when I reply earlier. I edited previous post to make it more clearer. You should follow the original arrangement like you did in the screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mod is correct.


Yup, I just flashed it, reinstall driver, and played couple games. So far it's smooth and I think it gave some fps boost in game. I wish I have more time to test and bench it, so I can give some actually numbers and compare it with other mod bios.

Thank you so much for taking time to answer my question. I learned a lot from you. Thanks


----------



## kizwan

You're welcome!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I just ran Heaven Benchmark on the Stock 290x DCU Bios and the Modded Bios. Settings: Quality Ultra, Tessellation Extreme, 8x AA on 1080p.

Stock Bios


Modded Bios


Thanks to Kizwan.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> I just ran Heaven Benchmark on the Stock 290x DCU Bios and the Modded Bios. Settings: Quality Ultra, Tessellation Extreme, 8x AA on 1080p.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Bios
> 
> 
> Modded Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Kizwan.


Thanks to @spyshagg too because the BIOS is originally from him & the performance is from his memory timings mod.


----------



## trait0r

Silver, could you please run Valley Benchmark in ExtremeHD settings and post results ?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks to @spyshagg too because the BIOS is originally from him & the performance is from his memory timings mod.


I'm sorry I missed giving credit to him. I downloaded a few modded bios on this threads that were uploaded by different users and I got confused. Thank you to @spyshagg for the awesome modded bios


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Silver, could you please run Valley Benchmark in ExtremeHD settings and post results ?


Modded Bios, ExtremeHD


Stock Bios, Extreme HD


----------



## spyshagg

timings are the default ones from v1.8, i just copy pasted the 1126-1250MHz strap up to 1626-1750MHz. But your welcome









cheers


----------



## long99x

Hello

I have a 290DC2, which bios i have to use for my card ?

Thank in advance


----------



## abiliocdf

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8224240

Very happy with my 290x by club3d bios modded


----------



## spyshagg

Great performance !

what cpu/ram clocks are you running?


----------



## abiliocdf

Im running @4.8 Ghz 1.43v and the ram @ 2133Mhz


----------



## spyshagg

You have 200 cpu points more than me at same clock/ram

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8224240/fs/8177813

4.8ghz 2133mhz ram

I'm still using 15.11.1 though


----------



## abiliocdf

My 290x @ stock clocks. 800p stronger than the original bios.


----------



## junit87

I have a sapphire 290 tri x and a 290 xfx dd. I want to attempt to upgrade bios so they match clockspeeds and power if possible, but I am not sure where to start.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junit87*
> 
> I have a sapphire 290 tri x and a 290 xfx dd. I want to attempt to upgrade bios so they match clockspeeds and power if possible, but I am not sure where to start.


You can start from here:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x


----------



## junit87

what program should i use for stress testing the gpus


----------



## BanzaixD

Hi everyone! I'm a new member, and I already have some questions









I currently own a Vapor X 290, and I was wondering if it can possibly be flashed to a Nitro 390 by adding the correct RAM size/density/timings and IC support to a Nitro 390 ROM. AFAIK both the cards have 6+1+1 phases and the same deviceID (67B1) so it shouldn't be a problem, but I'm not totally sure due to the minor differences in the pcbs and fan management (IFC vs IFC2). And still, does it even make any sense vs a properly tuned (390MC, tighter timings, and maybe lower fSW) Vapor X 290 ROM, or the gain in terms of performance and temperatures will be negligible?

Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junit87*
> 
> what program should i use for stress testing the gpus


Futuremark benchmarks, e.g. Firestrike can be use to test your overclock stability. Games like BF4, GTA V, etc also suitable for this purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanzaixD*
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm a new member, and I already have some questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own a Vapor X 290, and I was wondering if it can possibly be flashed to a Nitro 390 by adding the correct RAM size/density/timings and IC support to a Nitro 390 ROM. AFAIK both the cards have 6+1+1 phases and the same deviceID (67B1) so it shouldn't be a problem, but I'm not totally sure due to the minor differences in the pcbs and fan management (IFC vs IFC2). And still, does it even make any sense vs a properly tuned (390MC, tighter timings, and maybe lower fSW) Vapor X 290 ROM, or the gain in terms of performance and temperatures will be negligible?
> 
> Thanks for all the answers!


Do both card have identical multi-phase/voltage controllers? Hawaii/Grenada usually have two controllers which are handled in the ROM by VoltageObjectInfo (two entry of ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT for two respective controllers, e.g. IRF IR3567B & uPI uP6266). If they both identical in both cards, then you just need to mod the MC table (VRAM_Info) for your Vapor-X 290X card.

Otherwise, especially with non-referenced cards like yours, the proper way (to prevent issue) is mod memory timings in the stock ROM. For best performance is by replacing the stock MC with 390 MC with tighter memory timings. Another way is by replacing VoltageObjectInfo table in the 390 Nitro ROM with the one from the stock ROM. However I don't know whether it will work on Vapor X card though.


----------



## BanzaixD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do both card have identical multi-phase/voltage controllers? Hawaii/Grenada usually have two controllers which are handled in the ROM by VoltageObjectInfo (two entry of ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT for two respective controllers, e.g. IRF IR3567B & uPI uP6266). If they both identical in both cards, then you just need to mod the MC table (VRAM_Info) for your Vapor-X 290X card.
> 
> Otherwise, especially with non-referenced cards like yours, the proper way (to prevent issue) is mod memory timings in the stock ROM. For best performance is by replacing the stock MC with 390 MC with tighter memory timings. Another way is by replacing VoltageObjectInfo table in the 390 Nitro ROM with the one from the stock ROM. However I don't know whether it will work on Vapor X card though.


Thanks for your answer Kizwan!

I've already modded my stock bios with all those goodies (thanks to @gupsterg and his amazing guide), I was just curious if such mod was possibile. I'm 100% sure that both cards have the same IRF IR3567B controller, but I really don't know about the uPI uP6266 controller. My smbus dump is quite confusing too, it correctly reports the IR3567B controller, but a it reports an "Unknow Device" and and "EDID" too, not sure if it's normal. I've attached all the relevant dumps for my card (Vapor X 290 OC) maybe you can sort it out?

atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


atismbusdump.txt 19k .txt file


i2cdump.txt 25k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

I failed to find UPI uP6266 on Vapor-X 290 & 290X PCB, I only owned the 290X edition and it would not show in i2cdumps. I also had a ref PCB Tri-X 290 STD & OC editions which had the uP6266 but failed to show in i2cdumps. The other interesting fact about the ref PCB Tri-X cards is the "out of box" roms had uP6266 values in VoltageObjectInfo but updated roms via Sapphire support did not. Regardless of which rom I have on card I'd not seen uP6266 in i2cdump (checked for data values as well in dump).

IIRC I tried a 390X ROM with VoltageObjectInfo from Vapor-X 290X in it and there was an issue so I never carried on using/testing, my notes lack information on that







. TBH even if we flash a 290/X to 390/X it's never recognized fully as 390/X due to the fused ID on ASIC which driver detect. I also tried modding drivers to use the 390/X path when a 290/X rom is on card but performance was worse.

I stuck to Vapor-X 290X ROM with 390 series MC + tighter RAM timings plus other mods I wanted, this rom was stable for me all round. Besides gaming I do folding quite often.

IIRC The Vapor-X 290 PCB has 2 phases upfront and 6 rear (there is a post by me in hawaii bios mod thread with PCB image), I don't know if it is 6+1+1 or 5+2+1 config.


----------



## BanzaixD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I failed to find UPI uP6266 on Vapor-X 290 & 290X PCB, I only owned the 290X edition and it would not show in i2cdumps. I also had a ref PCB Tri-X 290 STD & OC editions which had the uP6266 but failed to show in i2cdumps. The other interesting fact about the ref PCB Tri-X cards is the "out of box" roms had uP6266 values in VoltageObjectInfo but updated roms via Sapphire support did not. Regardless of which rom I have on card I'd not seen uP6266 in i2cdump (checked for data values as well in dump).
> 
> IIRC I tried a 390X ROM with VoltageObjectInfo from Vapor-X 290X in it and there was an issue so I never carried on using/testing, my notes lack information on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . TBH even if we flash a 290/X to 390/X it's never recognized fully as 390/X due to the fused ID on ASIC which driver detect. I also tried modding drivers to use the 390/X path when a 290/X rom is on card but performance was worse.
> 
> I stuck to Vapor-X 290X ROM with 390 series MC + tighter RAM timings plus other mods I wanted, this rom was stable for me all round. Besides gaming I do folding quite often.
> 
> IIRC The Vapor-X 290 PCB has 2 phases upfront and 6 rear (there is a post by me in hawaii bios mod thread with PCB image), I don't know if it is 6+1+1 or 5+2+1 config.


Thanks for your info gupsterg









I guess I will stick with the Vapor X 290 modded rom then. Can't wait for your update about fSW on the Hawaii bios modding thread


----------



## gupsterg

Will aim to do write up this weekend







, there is mini guide in post 1951, extended info in Kizwan's translation using linux driver post 2531 and definitely read the Stilt's post 2533.


----------



## mogie

So I have the Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC what guide should i use to change the bios...also what bios.....The volts are locked on this bad boy dono y


----------



## vulcan4d

There are a couple Sapphire Tri-X models, need to be careful as Sapphire made their own custom pcb design. You can tell you have one if it has dual 8pin gpu power plugs and not 6pin. This newer edition apparently uses 6phase power, perhaps like the Vapor-X?

Since I have this card myself, I am not sure if anyone successfully flashed one of these cards after reading the threads. Anyone who identified their Tri-X to be the newer edition got a 390 bios on it?


----------



## mogie

one is 8 and one is 6 .I dono if im allowed to post a direct link to it from gpu z as I am new


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogie*
> 
> So I have the Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC what guide should i use to change the bios...also what bios.....The volts are locked on this bad boy dono y


Can you expand on volts are locked? so far not come cross a Sapphire card locked for voltage control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogie*
> 
> one is 8 and one is 6 .I dono if im allowed to post a direct link to it from gpu z as I am new


I'd say you have ref PCB 290 with Tri-X cooler, view the area by PCI-E fingers on PCB and you should see an AMD stamp there.


----------



## mogie

bro im new to this....but i learn fast ...any software i try use like msi AB or trix software wont allow it ...It is simply the bios or what? This card will be watercooled before OC and I just want to know more info on my card cuz no ones talking about it much...Ima rip the rig apart in the morning to give u exact specs this was a recent hand me down from my bro.Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

I've owned:-

Sapphire Vapor-X 290X STD
Sapphire Tri-X 290 STD
Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC

All worked with MSI AB / TriXX (all cards bought at varying times)







.

Are you selecting unlock voltage control say in settings of MSI AB?

Perhaps dump rom of card, zip and attach to post and I'll view to see if I can see anything which may cause voltage lock







.

Regarding learning / software search forum for Hawaii bios mod and ref OP / thread







.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys is there any 390/390x bios modded for asus r9 290/x dcii's?


----------



## invincible20xx

which driver to use after flashing ? r9 300 series drivers or 200 drivers ?


----------



## mogie

Yes I am ******ed i didn't check it in the settings.....Last modded version i got must have had it done already but i haven't installed this in ages.....Neway enough explaining my stupidity....Heres my idea ..Rather than just strapping on a aftermarket water cooler thats ridiculously expensive im going to use my Khuler sealed watercooling kit and put some heat sinks on the vram....But I dont wana stop there obviously the vram needs to be at least air colled. What if i found some sort of small water block thats thin and small enuf to run over the ram too? or is air cooling sufficient for big overlcocks? also stuff the bios i dont need it if i do it with msi and watercooling I dont see a benefit after I change it anyway or am i wrong?

My idea is if the air is sufficient to have the waterblock on the gpu and air cool the rest but not have it looking ghetto I want to legit mould my own plastic top with a fan for the vram and put like a little AMD logo that glows red on the top...Ive done stuff like this before


----------



## invincible20xx

which driver should i download guys ? 290s driver or 390 driver after i install the new bios ofcourse


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> which driver should i download guys ? 290s driver or 390 driver after i install the new bios ofcourse


They use the same driver and a 290 will always be a 290, even with 390 bios, so just download the driver for r9 200 series as you normally would.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> They use the same driver and a 290 will always be a 290, even with 390 bios, so just download the driver for r9 200 series as you normally would.


on the amd site there are 2 different sets of drivers one meant for the 300 series and one meant for the 200 series but then this modded bios will make the 290 read as a 390, no ? i'm going to be doing a clean windows 10 install and i want to make it as clean as possible


----------



## Samuris

Hi guys, any one have idea for play on a 4k tv with displayport at 60hz ? any adaptater dp to hdmi 2.0 exist and worked ? thx
And any one have a full r9 390 rom adjust for be compatible with r9 290 tri x hynix version ? thx


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Hi guys, any one have idea for play on a 4k tv with displayport at 60hz ? any adaptater dp to hdmi 2.0 exist and worked ? thx
> And any one have a full r9 390 rom adjust for be compatible with r9 290 tri x hynix version ? thx


i'm using the club 3d DP 1.2 to hdmi 2.0 and it's working @ 60hz no problem, does the job perfectly !


----------



## gyigyo

Why gpu-z showing after flash still r9 200 series? I saw some pic others have after flash 39 300 series. Also 2nd question what happen if try NON X 290 ELPIDA to 390X ELPIDA bios? the flash will be failure?


----------



## vulcan4d

Flashed my R9 290 Tri-X New Edition
Samsung mem mod v18 bios =driver installation causes black screen
Modified R9 390 Nitro bios =1.2% benchmark gain with 3C higher temperature. Max memory @ 1400mhz, before 1450mhz.

Not the result I was looking for but hey I'm glad it works for some of you guys







. I'm back to my stock 290 bios for now.


----------



## Samuris

anyone can add +75mv offset on this fyzzbios cause i have some blackscreen boot ? thx i don't find how modify the voltage on rom

fyzzbios.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> anyone can add +75mv offset on this fyzzbios cause i have some blackscreen boot ? thx i don't find how modify the voltage on rom
> 
> fyzzbios.zip 99k .zip file


It was probably a long time ago I did that bios. I can do a better one now.


----------



## Samuris

It was the bios with the most of performance for me, i tried a lot bios on my r9 290 tri x and no one was stable and powerful like this ^^ i have so much vdrop on insanity v1.81, i saw you in hall of flame of r9 290 crossfire xd dat gpu clock man ! So if you have a better bios xD let me try this please !! I have to go sleep now or my brain vrm will get too hot, goodnight


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> It was the bios with the most of performance for me, i tried a lot bios on my r9 290 tri x and no one was stable and powerful like this ^^ i have so much vdrop on insanity v1.81, i saw you in hall of flame of r9 290 crossfire xd dat gpu clock man ! So if you have a better bios xD let me try this please !! I have to go sleep now or my brain vrm will get too hot, goodnight


My old bios wasn't configured properly and i can do more mods now. Yeah, it was fun to try out 290 crossfire, but it was short lived, my best card died. If you want to try my new bios, could you do this: Aida64>Video Debug>ATI GPU Registers, it will create a file which shows how much voltage your card is getting per dpm (do this on stock bios with no overclock)


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> My old bios wasn't configured properly and i can do more mods now. Yeah, it was fun to try out 290 crossfire, but it was short lived, my best card died. If you want to try my new bios, could you do this: Aida64>Video Debug>ATI GPU Registers, it will create a file which shows how much voltage your card is getting per dpm (do this on stock bios with no overclock)


Well put the card to oven at 200° for 5 min, it often worked but not for long xD

here my file

Report.txt 35k .txt file

i don't know which mod is the best for my card, r9 290 tri x oc hynix memory
i saw your benchmark with 1 card at 18k3 this is ... awesome and totally what the **** man xD


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well put the card to oven at 200° for 5 min, it often worked but not for long xD
> 
> here my file
> 
> Report.txt 35k .txt file
> 
> i don't know which mod is the best for my card, r9 290 tri x oc hynix memory
> i saw your benchmark with 1 card at 18k3 this is ... awesome and totally what the **** man xD


I'm prety sure you need to bake at 395. Has
to be hot enough to get the solder soft. 8 minutes is also what I read on it. Just what I read about this trick


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well put the card to oven at 200° for 5 min, it often worked but not for long xD
> 
> here my file
> 
> Report.txt 35k .txt file
> 
> i don't know which mod is the best for my card, r9 290 tri x oc hynix memory
> i saw your benchmark with 1 card at 18k3 this is ... awesome and totally what the **** man xD


Wrong file, this is what information i need:


----------



## Samuris

I'm dumb ? i think i'm dumb but i don't find this report xD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






i don't have the bar with copyright


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> I'm dumb ? i think i'm dumb but i don't find this report xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have the bar with copyright


It is a bit hidden, yes. It is under the tab: View > Status Bar


----------



## Samuris

Thx and sorry man,

atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Thx and sorry man,
> 
> atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


No worries. Hopefully this bios will works as good for you as it does for me.

390AFR.zip 99k .zip file

You have afr memory and not bfr -right?
Some of the mods I've done:
-Lower fSW frequency (less stress on the vrms)
-Manually set dpm's
-AFR support
-ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info and ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info from 290 bios
-Timings are stock afr, so you could also test tighter timings if you want to
-I took all the frequency and tdc/tdp/power limit values from your stock sapphire bios


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> -ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info and ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info from 290 bios


Does adding these tables make a 390 ROM then select same VID per DPM as with a 290 ROM in EVV mode?

Cheers







.


----------



## Samuris

Well thanks fyzz ! worth fine i got 16k firestrike 1.1 with acceptable temperature with air cooling, now if i want have the stilt timings i have to copy 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 08 39 47 2A 50 55 0C 0B 24 20 45 04 00 46 C4 00 22 BB 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0C 21 1E 51 19 26 13 after 48 e8 01 and between 1c 19 02 on your rom or i'm wrong ?

i'll check afr, yes H5GQ2H24AFR
Well i'm playing with 1160/1700 it's 15k5 on firestrike for not get too hot, and it's fine i'll just have to put tighter timings


----------



## Samuris

Well i have changed the memory timings with hawaii bios reader, added the tighter timing of insanity v1.81 with 2 hawaiibiosreader open, don't know if it work, i think i have the sames result before and after modify http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11975854


----------



## vulcan4d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well i have changed the memory timings with hawaii bios reader, added the tighter timing of insanity v1.81 with 2 hawaiibiosreader open, don't know if it work, i think i have the sames result before and after modify http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11975854


Impressive, you either have a crazy overclock or having an i7 really pays off. My Tri-X does 60fps where yours is 76fps....nicely done







. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8431378


----------



## mus1mus

Tessellation Settings on Catalyst.


----------



## Samuris

Not impressive man, look here http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7911442 xD


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Not impressive man, look here http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7911442 xD


Well, that run was far from stable







and the card was pushed to the max with lot's of voltage and i had the computer next to a window fully open during winter. But that card is dead now







. Luckily i have a elpida card that performs very close and can overclock better.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Does adding these tables make a 390 ROM then select same VID per DPM as with a 290 ROM in EVV mode?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No idea, can't get evv working. Maybe i did a mistake along the way. But the bios works just fine with the dpm's set manually.


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well, that run was far from stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the card was pushed to the max with lot's of voltage and i had the computer next to a window fully open during winter. But that card is dead now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Luckily i have a elpida card that performs very close and can overclock better.


how many volt you added to your card for the run ? xD
I don't know how i choose the max voltage on my card in bios, cause i have a problem in semi-idle (video loading etc) my card get 1.450V too many times in idle and i think this is not good, so i want to choose the max voltage with something like 1.32V, and i don't get why but when i put my memory higher than 1700mhz, it seems to be super stable during benchmark but my pc finally crash after somes minutes this is so weird ( even with adding voltage on vddci)
I think i'll just buy 2 more r9 290 card for tri crossfire at very good price, but i'm pretty afraid by the next generation cause somes games can't use the crossfire like Quantum Break,Dark Soul,Remember me etc all console game on pc ... so get one powerful OC card of the next generation can be good too








but after all i think r9 290 oc perform very good on dx 12 games like ashe of the singularity, if you have somes bench of this game go share !
and i have other question about dx 12 and vram shared with crossfire, on a 4gb crossfired card, 8gb will be fully use like a 8gb crossfired card on dx 11 ???? pcie can do that ?
(sorry guys for my bad english)


----------



## gupsterg

@fyzzz

Cheers.

For EVV don't set DPMs manual VID, I wouldn't have thought from the rest of your mods it would "break" EVV.

I would have thought from the "profiling" tables you modded into 390 ROM from 290 it would make EVV VID per DPM calc the same, as long as the GPU clock per DPM in 390 is the same as 290.

Also maybe edit in the virtual VIDs from the 290 ROM (what used be voltage table in older HawaiiReader).

I would test this but no more Hawaii cards I have.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fyzzz
> I would test this but no more Hawaii cards I have.


Got a few you can test on







although that that wouldn't be so easy from over there









Always welcome to test things out with one of my cards! no problem!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fyzzz
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> For EVV don't set DPMs manual VID, I wouldn't have thought from the rest of your mods it would "break" EVV.
> 
> I would have thought from the "profiling" tables you modded into 390 ROM from 290 it would make EVV VID per DPM calc the same, as long as the GPU clock per DPM in 390 is the same as 290.
> 
> Also maybe edit in the virtual VIDs from the 290 ROM (what used be voltage table in older HawaiiReader).
> 
> I would test this but no more Hawaii cards I have.


I have all the values exactly the same as my stock bios. But the card is stuck at 300/1250, i also tried to mod in 290 bios powerplay info, but that didn't help either.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have all the values exactly the same as my stock bios. But the card is stuck at 300/1250, i also tried to mod in 290 bios powerplay info, but that didn't help either.


When you say you have same values as stock bios in 390 ROM = card stock at 300 /1250 that makes me think the 1 ROM has reversed GPU clocks. Any chance attaching the stock 290 and the stock 390 ROM your modding so I can check what I mean by reversed GPU clocks?

Cheers







,


----------



## Samuris

i remember on my hd 7870 when i was putting a too low voltage, the card was stuck at 300/150 xD don't know why ^^


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you say you have same values as stock bios in 390 ROM = card stock at 300 /1250 that makes me think the 1 ROM has reversed GPU clocks. Any chance attaching the stock 290 and the stock 390 ROM your modding so I can check what I mean by reversed GPU clocks?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


I don't think it's a clock issue. I think it gets stuck in a certain state because of the voltage, i've had that happen before when i did a typo. I know that the 390 bios clock order are a bit different. But if i have the 290 powerplay info modded into the 390 bios, the clocks needs to be in the same order as a normal 290 bios.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I don't think it's a clock issue. I think it gets stuck in a certain state because of the voltage, i've had that happen before when i did a typo. I know that the 390 bios clock order are a bit different.


OK







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> But if i have the 290 powerplay info modded into the 390 bios, the clocks needs to be in the same order as a normal 290 bios.


I would assume if you have the 290 PowerPlay in 390 ROM it should be OK.

I'll honest due to seeing all the "niggles" with 390/X ROM on 290/X for not much performance gain over 290/X ROM with 390/X MC timings it never appealed to me to a) flash b) test more.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'll honest due to seeing all the "niggles" with 390/X ROM on 290/X for not much performance gain over 290/X ROM with 390/X MC timings it never appealed to me to a) flash b) test more.


I find it fun to try to adapt the 390 bios to a 290, well atleast when it's working. My benchmark scores are way higher with 390 bios than 290 bios + 390mc and the card runs colder for some reason. Maybe i need to experiment more with 290 bios also.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I find it fun to try to adapt the 390 bios to a 290, well atleast when it's working.


Yeah I can agree with that







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> My benchmark scores are way higher with 390 bios than 290 bios + 390mc and the card runs colder for some reason. Maybe i need to experiment more with 290 bios also.


I reckon how well a card responds to any mods may that be 290/X or 390/X ROM is all down to each card, so I guess we all gotta find what works best for card.


----------



## Manp

i had both my sapphire 290s flashed with a modded bios from the first page without any problem, but since crimson 16.5.2 i can no longer turn on crossfire. i had to revert to stock bios to be able to turn on crossfire again.
on modded bios the option simply isn't there in the crimson panel.

anyone experiencing something similar?


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manp*
> 
> i had both my sapphire 290s flashed with a modded bios from the first page without any problem, but since crimson 16.5.2 i can no longer turn on crossfire. i had to revert to stock bios to be able to turn on crossfire again.
> on modded bios the option simply isn't there in the crimson panel.
> 
> anyone experiencing something similar?


I had the Crossfire option disappear also. Go to Display tab-additional settings. Under Gaming you should see AMD crossfire. I was able to turn on Crossfire there.


----------



## Manp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I had the Crossfire option disappear also. Go to Display tab-additional settings. Under Gaming you should see AMD crossfire. I was able to turn on Crossfire there.




this is how my crimson control panel looks like. the setting i pointed at with the red arrow simply *disappear if i'm using a modded bios* from first post.
there are no other settings anywhere else to turn on crossfire. none that i could find at least.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

When you updated the driver did you first use DDU or remove the old driver another way or did you just update within Radeon Settings? AMD did make a number of changes with the latest Radeon App that can cause issues if previous version was not fully removed.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fyzzz
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> For EVV don't set DPMs manual VID, I wouldn't have thought from the rest of your mods it would "break" EVV.
> 
> I would have thought from the "profiling" tables you modded into 390 ROM from 290 it would make EVV VID per DPM calc the same, as long as the GPU clock per DPM in 390 is the same as 290.
> 
> Also maybe edit in the virtual VIDs from the 290 ROM (what used be voltage table in older HawaiiReader).
> 
> I would test this but no more Hawaii cards I have.
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the values exactly the same as my stock bios. But the card is stuck at 300/1250, i also tried to mod in 290 bios powerplay info, but that didn't help either.
Click to expand...

This is just my theory because I didn't get the same problem. Also when I tried to use 290 *ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info* & *ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info* (and 290 VoltageObjectInfo) in 390 ROM, I get black screen hang but probably because I didn't use 290 PowerPlayInfo. 290 VoltageObectInfo in 390 ROM worked fine though.

My theory that your card stuck at 300/1250 because your 290 PowerPlayInfo is missing 3D clocks state.

Code:



Code:


Vapor-X 290 PowerPlay states
03              = No. of states
09              = ??
58 92 01        = 1030MHz core clock            } 3D clocks
94 05 02        = 1325MHz memory clock          }
02 10 00        = identifier                    }
FC 1B 01        = 727MHz core clock             } boot clocks
48 E8 01        = 1250MHz memory clock          }
20 10 00        = identifier                    }
30 75 00        = 300MHz core clock             } ilde clocks
98 3A 00        = 150MHz memory clock           }
00 01 00        = identifier                    }

XFX390 PowerPlay states                                                         Re-arrange 290 PowerPlay states
04              = No. of states                                                 03              = No. of states
09              = ??                                                            09              = ??
0C 11 01        = 699MHz core clock             } boot clocks ----------------- 58 92 01        = 1030MHz core clock
48 E8 01        = 1250MHz memory clock          }                               94 05 02        = 1325MHz memory clock
02 10 00        = identifier                    }                               02 10 00        = identifier
30 75 00        = 300MHz core clock             } idle clocks ----------------- 30 75 00        = 300MHz core clock
98 3A 00        = 150MHz memory clock           }                               98 3A 00        = 150MHz memory clock
00 01 00        = identifier                    }                               00 01 00        = identifier
A0 86 01        = 1000MHz core clock            } 3D clocks ------------------- 58 92 01        = 1030MHz core clock
D0 FB 01        = 1300MHz memory clock          }                               94 05 02        = 1325MHz memory clock
02 10 00        = identifier                    }                               02 10 00        = identifier
38 2B 01        = 766MHz core clock             } Ignored or not usable ------- FC 1B 01        = 727MHz core clock
F0 49 02        = 1500MHz memory clock          }                               48 E8 01        = 1250MHz memory clock
20 10 00        = identifier                    }                               20 10 00        = identifier

You can see identifiers are slightly different between 290 & 390. Also, XFX390 use same identifier for both boot clock & 3D clock. Probably the reason why your card stuck at 300/1250. Rename the *20 10 00* identifier to another *02 10 00* identifier & set 3D clocks there.

This make sense in my head. If it doesn't work then I only wasted my time writing this.


----------



## mogie

hey boys whos got a link to the best waterblocks for these bad boys in AUS if possible


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've owned:-
> 
> Sapphire Vapor-X 290X STD
> Sapphire Tri-X 290 STD
> Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC
> 
> All worked with MSI AB / TriXX (all cards bought at varying times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you selecting unlock voltage control say in settings of MSI AB?
> 
> Perhaps dump rom of card, zip and attach to post and I'll view to see if I can see anything which may cause voltage lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Regarding learning / software search forum for Hawaii bios mod and ref OP / thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hey bro I got it flashed to the point where im trying to make my own bios now modding stuff even further so you guys have been great as a community ...What do you rekon max safe temps are for vram 1? im scared to go over 75 but if uve owned these cards uno they run hot but im scared about vram itself the gpu is fine im thinking of water cooling the vram itself at this point and that sounds stupid but hey its reality


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can see identifiers are slightly different between 290 & 390. Also, XFX390 use same identifier for both boot clock & 3D clock. Probably the reason why your card stuck at 300/1250. Rename the *20 10 00* identifier to another *02 10 00* identifier & set 3D clocks there.
> 
> This make sense in my head. If it doesn't work then I only wasted my time writing this.


Thanks for the helpful information, it does make sense. But doesn't work for me, i've tried a lot of things now, maybe i need to start from scratch again to get it working. But it's not a big deal, since i don't plan on using EVV, i prefer to set the dpm's manually.


----------



## Tuscany

Hi all,

I have the following situation - 290 - > 290x -> 390x
I have flashed 390x no mod bios with stock 290x voltages. Unfortunately I have the 2D issue with the 390x.
This is the information I gathered:

Code:



Code:


    Original 290x (Aida)     390x from here(Aida)         Hawaii Bios Editor (both 290x and 390x)
DPM0    0.968V                          0.968V                               968
DPM1    1.131V                          0.962V                              65282
DPM2    1.18V                           1.006V                              65283
DPM3    1.15V                           1.1V                                65284
DPM4    1.193V                          1.146V                              65285
DPM5    1.243V                          1.187V                              65286
DPM6    1.25V                           1.237V                              65287
DPM7    1.25V                           1.262V                              65288

What I understood from ready is that I have the EVV situation.
Now I need a bit of help - should I hardcode those into the bios? I open the 390x bios with the editor and I replace 6528* with the respective voltages? Should I convert or consider something? Should this be done only in GPU Freq Table or somewhere else as well?

Thank you!


----------



## Manp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> When you updated the driver did you first use DDU or remove the old driver another way or did you just update within Radeon Settings? AMD did make a number of changes with the latest Radeon App that can cause issues if previous version was not fully removed.


already tried DDU as well. the behavior is consistent, if i switch back to modded bios the option disappear, as soon as i switch to stock bios crossfire switch is back without even the need to reinstall anything.


----------



## OneB1t

replace EVV voltages with custom harcoded values


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> replace EVV voltages with custom harcoded values


give it a shot.Is there any way we can tweak something somewhere to force crossfire? or another 3rd party software or a modded crimson.

Let us know if this works my 2nd gpu is comming soon Goodluck


----------



## Tuscany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> replace EVV voltages with custom harcoded values


Should I take in consideration any sort of offset? I saw people talking about that but I couldn't understand how to calculate it.


----------



## Samuris

Guys *** is this i flashed and click on a clips on my card and i got 8go vram on r9 290 tri x 4gb http://puu.sh/oQpOx/b2e4e4c789.png ***

this clips http://puu.sh/oQqeC/c55eca38a3.jpg

the memory info http://puu.sh/oQraX/0155be35e7.png


----------



## Samuris

Well, anyone have a full moded rom for 8gb vram ?








with stock and modded memory timings for try stability


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well, anyone have a full moded rom for 8gb vram ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with stock and modded memory timings for try stability


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

If u cant find it on there or on where we are your gona have to do ure own.

Check it out i tried a few diff ones on there ...also dont forget to resert any oc before flashing peace


----------



## Samuris

Yeah i actually try to mod a bios with gupsterg guide


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Yeah i actually try to mod a bios with gupsterg guide


bro give me ure exact specs and what u want video card n all and ill have a look


----------



## Samuris

I actually just want transform this stock rom

Sapphire.R9290.4096.140320.zip 99k .zip file
 into a 8gb vram rom, i actually try to add vram info of r9 390 but it does'nt work my computer don't boot with this room probably a error

romm.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## fyzzz

No point in turning your 4gb bios into 8gb if your card doesn't have that much vram. Yes, gpu-z and memory info will display 8gb and whatever vram type that is supported in the bios, but your card will still have 4gb.


----------



## Samuris

i tried on crysis 3 at 4k with 8x msaa, i had 6.5gb vram used, and you said no point but, if any one have a r9 390 and a r9 290 in crossfire it can be worth no ? for use the 8gb of 390


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> i tried on crysis 3 at 4k with 8x msaa, i had 6.5gb vram used, and you said no point but, if any one have a r9 390 and a r9 290 in crossfire it can be worth no ? for use the 8gb of 390


bro u cant have more vram with just flashing bios **** otherwise id have a titan 2344535345798734i5u78903485 edition


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> i tried on crysis 3 at 4k with 8x msaa, i had 6.5gb vram used, and you said no point but, if any one have a r9 390 and a r9 290 in crossfire it can be worth no ? for use the 8gb of 390


U running dual cards? give ure complete specs man STOCK complete specs im talking Maker n all


----------



## Samuris

my spec are on this page http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12002179
i have r9 290 tri X OC reconditioned, i tried 3dmark ultra but it did'nt take enough vram no more than 2 gb, so i just ran crysis 3 in 4k with 8x msaa for exceed 4gb vram and it worked lol
i can take you a screen with hwinfo who show 6.5gb d3d memory used


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> my spec are on this page http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12002179
> i have r9 290 tri X OC reconditioned, i tried 3dmark ultra but it did'nt take enough vram no more than 2 gb, so i just ran crysis 3 in 4k with 8x msaa for exceed 4gb vram and it worked lol
> i can take you a screen with hwinfo who show 6.5gb d3d memory used


bro just u just use the original bios till we can mod the 380x for your vram timings? u made a backup right?


----------



## Samuris

Yeah it's not a problem i have integrated card and two bios
it's fine i modded my stock bios into 8gb, i think my memory suck i have artefact so hard after 6gb vram used, but may be can be interesting if i do a crossfire with a r9 390 ? no vram locked


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Yeah it's not a problem i have integrated card and two bios


promise well look into it more dude i had a water pump go on me and almost lost a cpu so im really focused on that

try finding a 380x 8 gig bios for starters for sapphire same moduels and ram and get me ures both in a zip so i and everyone can have a look

peace


----------



## tokoam

So here was my stock clocks run

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
107.3

Score:
2703

Min FPS:
9.1

Max FPS:
196.2

System

Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit

CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3411MHz) x4

GPU model:
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 16.150.2401.1002 (4095MB) x1

Settings

Render:
Direct3D11

Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen

Preset
Custom

Quality
High

Tessellation: Disabled

then Bios mod with hynix ram on 290x is this much of a upgrade ?

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
108.7

Score:
2739

Min FPS:
27.5

Max FPS:
207.0

System

Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit

CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3411MHz) x4

GPU model:
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 16.150.2401.1002 (4095MB) x1

Settings

Render:
Direct3D11

Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen

Preset
Custom

Quality
High

Tessellation: Disabled


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manp*
> 
> 
> 
> this is how my crimson control panel looks like. the setting i pointed at with the red arrow simply *disappear if i'm using a modded bios* from first post.
> there are no other settings anywhere else to turn on crossfire. none that i could find at least.


i'm in the same situation.

did you find a solution ?


----------



## Manp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> i'm in the same situation.
> 
> did you find a solution ?


nope, i'm back to stock bios for the time being


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manp*
> 
> nope, i'm back to stock bios for the time being


tks


----------



## Samuris

Hi guys, i have actually a problem with the voltage on my card, i'm pretty sure with 2 flashing of the sames bios, one time i had 0 vdroop it was perfect the temp was cool, and one time i get -0.1/-0.2mv vdroop, totally cancer, i have to put +180mv to get stable at 1180mhz on core, before i was stable with only +75mv ..., and when i was on my stock bios i had no vdroop, now even with stock bios i have vdroop and it's often blocked at 1.220v .. it is like it change only the idle voltage .. i'm lost, what is this ? my alimentation is'nt stable ? so bad voltage, or Iturbo suck and i have to try msi afterburner, the problem on afterburner the volt is locked at +100


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Hi guys, i have actually a problem with the voltage on my card, i'm pretty sure with 2 flashing of the sames bios, one time i had 0 vdroop it was perfect the temp was cool, and one time i get -0.1/-0.2mv vdroop, totally cancer, i have to put +180mv to get stable at 1180mhz on core, before i was stable with only +75mv ..., and when i was on my stock bios i had no vdroop, now even with stock bios i have vdroop and it's often blocked at 1.220v .. it is like it change only the idle voltage .. i'm lost, what is this ? my alimentation is'nt stable ? so bad voltage, or Iturbo suck and i have to try msi afterburner, the problem on afterburner the volt is locked at +100


you're either not filing your stock bios properly and u flashed a diff one of you ran too many volts thru her n shes fried. Its most likely the bios tho what model 290 u got?


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> So here was my stock clocks run
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> 
> FPS:
> 107.3
> 
> Score:
> 2703
> 
> Min FPS:
> 9.1
> 
> Max FPS:
> 196.2
> 
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
> 
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3411MHz) x4
> 
> GPU model:
> AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 16.150.2401.1002 (4095MB) x1
> 
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> 
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 fullscreen
> 
> Preset
> Custom
> 
> Quality
> High
> 
> Tessellation: Disabled
> 
> then Bios mod with hynix ram on 290x is this much of a upgrade ?
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> 
> FPS:
> 108.7
> 
> Score:
> 2739
> 
> Min FPS:
> 27.5
> 
> Max FPS:
> 207.0
> 
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
> 
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3411MHz) x4
> 
> GPU model:
> AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 16.150.2401.1002 (4095MB) x1
> 
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> 
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 fullscreen
> 
> Preset
> Custom
> 
> Quality
> High
> 
> Tessellation: Disabled


in my opinion dude .....Yes ive got higher more stable overclocks lower temps and im hynix 2


----------



## Samuris

I got r9 290 tri x oc version with hynix memory


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> I got r9 290 tri x oc version with hynix memory


flash it with this one bro

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8fPSEV4HSz9VTBndTVzRGMtNlE

leme know what happens .....dont every get stuck with no backup tho

and if that dont work i got 1 more somewhere i think


----------



## Samuris

i tryed a lot bios man xD, i got a r9 290 and not a r9 290x, it will don't work, and with 1.8 mod i got approximately 200mv vdroop
i already check if my card was'nt a r9 290x, i tryed your bios, did'nt work


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> i tryed a lot bios man xD, i got a r9 290 and not a r9 290x, it will don't work, and with 1.8 mod i got approximately 200mv vdroop
> i already check if my card was'nt a r9 290x, i tryed your bios, did'nt work


ok well ure gona have to make one yourself.......im still learning myself maybe theres someone out there that can help pls?


----------



## Samuris

Well i just modified the TDC to 130A and it work, no more vtemp and low temp, it is risquy ?


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well i just modified the TDC to 130A and it work, no more vtemp and low temp, it is risquy ?


ill ask someone dono how long itl be tho


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well i just modified the TDC to 130A and it work, no more vtemp and low temp, it is risquy ?


heres what he said

Hello mogie,

I have been out of the BIOS modding game for a little bit now but I will offer you any advice that I can. If I remember correctly, TDC is the "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied". Basically, if you increase this value too much above your cards stock TDC value you can over-volt your card and cause permanent damage or failure. How high you can push this value all depends on your specific cards PCB, BIOS, and power phases.

For a more detailed reference I would go to Gupsterg's thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x and read the section titled: "How to edit PowerLimit" towards the bottom of the first post. It gives a much more in-depth explanation of TDC and how it works.

If you have any more questions please feel free to let me know.

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## CEGOCAPO

sorry for the question but i dont want to break my video card. my card its a saphire r9 290x tri-x oc 4gb ddr5 (old version 8+6 power pins) what file have to use. thanks for the help and sorry for the bad english.


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CEGOCAPO*
> 
> sorry for the question but i dont want to break my video card. my card its a saphire r9 290x tri-x oc 4gb ddr5 (old version 8+6 power pins) what file have to use. thanks for the help and sorry for the bad english.


what memory has it got?


----------



## CEGOCAPO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogie*
> 
> what memory has it got?


i dont know how check the memory. how can check this?. thanks


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CEGOCAPO*
> 
> i dont know how check the memory. how can check this?. thanks


download program called gpu-z and itl be under memory type on main page


----------



## gupsterg

GPU-Z only tells manufactuer of IC not IC type.

MemoryInfo tool tells you more, it is located in Hawaii bios mod OP useful links section.

In both cases above best to have stock factory ROM so identification is correct.


----------



## CEGOCAPO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> GPU-Z only tells manufactuer of IC not IC type.
> 
> MemoryInfo tool tells you more, it is located in Hawaii bios mod OP useful links section.
> 
> In both cases above best to have stock factory ROM so identification is correct.


Thanks for the info i look and is the hinyx memory version. i flashed the mod for 290x whit hinyx memoryand work excelent. i overclocked the video card whit 50% power limit, 6400 memory, core 1120. and +131mv whit a custom fan profile and the temps in load dont go high of 68 celsius. is this ok?. thanks for the response


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CEGOCAPO*
> 
> Thanks for the info i look and is the hinyx memory version. i flashed the mod for 290x whit hinyx memoryand work excelent. i overclocked the video card whit 50% power limit, 6400 memory, core 1120. and +131mv whit a custom fan profile and the temps in load dont go high of 68 celsius. is this ok?. thanks for the response


exactly what i did. Get a water block if u wana go further have fun


----------



## Samuris

Thanks @mogie for information, don't know how is possible but i did 16k on firestrike with tess off at only 1190/1375 with no vdrop and 390 bios with stilt timing


----------



## noeb42

Hi folks, hi Insan1tyOne









i own a *Sapphire 290X Tri X OC* card using 1040 MHz gpu clock and 1300 MHz (4GB hynix) memory clock per default.

If i flash the '*290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8*' on my card, the clock values will be reduced to 1000/1250 instead of 1040/1300, right?

Should i edit the bios file with 'hawaii bios reader'?

Is it advisable to change the red labeled values to 1300, respectively 1040, to get the higher clock values back?



Or should i use sapphire trixx to set up the old (origin) clock values?

Thanks for help








-noeb42


----------



## Krahll

IMHO test the bios first, if it works then test the oc you want for clock and mem (your stock values shouldn't be a problem, but you never know...) with trixx ab or something else, and then mod the bios to set the numbers you want.

Regards.


----------



## Manp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> tks


seems to be fixed on 16.5.2.1. can you confirm?


----------



## mogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noeb42*
> 
> Hi folks, hi Insan1tyOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i own a *Sapphire 290X Tri X OC* card using 1040 MHz gpu clock and 1300 MHz (4GB hynix) memory clock per default.
> 
> If i flash the '*290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8*' on my card, the clock values will be reduced to 1000/1250 instead of 1040/1300, right?
> 
> Should i edit the bios file with 'hawaii bios reader'?
> 
> Is it advisable to change the red labeled values to 1300, respectively 1040, to get the higher clock values back?
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i use sapphire trixx to set up the old (origin) clock values?
> 
> Thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -noeb42


1300 ?>????????are you f45kin serious? are u stable . we got a lottery winner


----------



## noeb42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogie*
> 
> 1300 ?>????????are you f45kin serious? are u stable . we got a lottery winner


...memory clock.


----------



## noeb42

Okay i flashed the bios and it works!

Fire Strike Extreme 1.1 Old Bios 1040/1300: 5 498 (Graphic score)

Fire Strike Extreme 1.1 New Bios 1000/1250: 5 538 (Graphic score)

=> lower clocks with new bios, but higher points and faster!









So how should i now increase the clock rates?

Modify the bios with the hawaii bios reader?



I would set the blue framed values to 1300 and the red framed values to 1040.

Do i have to increase the voltage for core and memory?


----------



## Banks120

I have the Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X with Hynix. Hawaii Info shows that my card is unlockable. Are any of the custom bios here compatible with me? If so what exactly would they offer me in terms of performance?


----------



## Banks120

I'm currently sitting at 1165 Core Clock, 1400 Memory Clock, +180mv, temps max at ~75c, stock fans.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banks120*
> 
> I'm currently sitting at 1165 Core Clock, 1400 Memory Clock, +180mv, temps max at ~75c, stock fans.


if your tri-x is the reference PCB then most of these biosos will work for you the previous adtemptee saw an minor boost in proformance at lower clocks in firestrike as you have an chance of unlocking that would provide another note able chunk of porformance.

I would start with the 290x hynix mod if that does not work then try the 290 hynix mod. both are from the zip on the first post on this thread.

edit :8% number was due to tired eyes missing things ex the first 5 in5 538 and just using the last three digits to come up with that 8% figure OH: although an unlock might get you near that number.


----------



## JustEner

Hey!

I have a 290x Tri-x Ref design with Hynix memory.
I tried the roms from 290X's "mem mod - hynix" folder. In the beginning I tried v1.7 now I tried v1.81.
All of them show the same problem:

After a few minutes of playing world of warcraft it starts to freeze for just a second then doing an "alt tab > alt tab" like effect (so it shows the desktop for a brief second).
After I modded the bios I ran som Firestrike but I did not see any problem in it.

My modding sequence was: uninstall driver with DDU -> apply new bios -> install new driver. And I used bios' stock clocks.

After I changed back to original rom I did not experience this malfunction.

Can you help me with this?


----------



## noeb42

On 1500 Mhz memory clock, my 290x produces black screens. 1400 Mhz seeems fine. I am using the mod bios.

Should i set the 1500Mhz timings to the 1250 strap? Is this the way to access?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noeb42*
> 
> Should i set the 1500Mhz timings to the 1250 strap?


I don't see a reason to do this, it will only harm performance for 1250 strap.
Try add some VDDC and see if it help, sometimes higher VDDCI helps too.


----------



## GabrielDrake

Hi everyone, I'm using the 1.81v ELPIDA MOD to have the same clocks as OG Asus DCU2.
Can someone remove the +38mv VISUALLY from AB and the +31mv in PRACTICE from Aux/VDDCI? Thanks, Gabriel.

moddef.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## noeb42

Is there a recommendation for mem voltage?

Would you go higher as 1,3V on 1500MHz mem clock?

Offset ist se to 8 (8x6,25).


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustEner*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I have a 290x Tri-x Ref design with Hynix memory.
> I tried the roms from 290X's "mem mod - hynix" folder. In the beginning I tried v1.7 now I tried v1.81.
> All of them show the same problem:
> 
> After a few minutes of playing world of warcraft it starts to freeze for just a second then doing an "alt tab > alt tab" like effect (so it shows the desktop for a brief second).
> After I modded the bios I ran som Firestrike but I did not see any problem in it.
> 
> My modding sequence was: uninstall driver with DDU -> apply new bios -> install new driver. And I used bios' stock clocks.
> 
> After I changed back to original rom I did not experience this malfunction.
> 
> Can you help me with this?


Sounds like the voltage is not high enough in the mem-mod bios you can try to see if it goes away by adding voltage in MSI afterburner or your favorite overclockers software if that fixes it you could look in to modifying the bios to give it that voltage with out software.


----------



## generaleramon

*@JustEner*You need more voltage in the intermediate dpms. Try set the voltage manually for every step.


----------



## Pipaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustEner*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I have a 290x Tri-x Ref design with Hynix memory.
> I tried the roms from 290X's "mem mod - hynix" folder. In the beginning I tried v1.7 now I tried v1.81.
> All of them show the same problem:
> 
> After a few minutes of playing world of warcraft it starts to freeze for just a second then doing an "alt tab > alt tab" like effect (so it shows the desktop for a brief second).
> After I modded the bios I ran som Firestrike but I did not see any problem in it.
> 
> My modding sequence was: uninstall driver with DDU -> apply new bios -> install new driver. And I used bios' stock clocks.
> 
> After I changed back to original rom I did not experience this malfunction.
> 
> Can you help me with this?


Hello,

Did you find a solution who works ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pipaman*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you find a solution who works ?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Try manually set the voltage for every dpm. With the 390x bios firestorm hang after 5-10sec(290x XFX). 390's bios use lower voltage. Tested myself


----------



## Ashraaf

Hello,

Can someone tell me how to make my r9 290 tri-x oc use all 3 of its fan all the time?,
the thing is, the third fan only start kicking when the other fan speed reach 79-80%,
setting 0/1 advanced fan mode in hawaii bios reader did nothing,

Thanks..


----------



## Banks120

i believe most overclocking software lets you do this. I use sapphire trixx and have it configured 100% during heavy games. Simple slider to do this or you can chart at certain temps where exactly you want to be your fan speeds. For example at 40C at 20% total fan speed, if it get to 70C have it boost to 80% speed etc you can have it more detailed than that, this is just example.


----------



## Banks120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to make my r9 290 tri-x oc use all 3 of its fan all the time?,
> the thing is, the third fan only start kicking when the other fan speed reach 79-80%,
> setting 0/1 advanced fan mode in hawaii bios reader did nothing,
> 
> Thanks..


Oh yours seems broken... i don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Couple questions, haven't been following this thread for a long while but just upgraded to dreaded Win 10









Seems like either Win 10 or the newest Crimson driver or combination has killed the OC that worked for me previously. Anyone else had issues with this?

I'm not sure if these modified rom's have been updated much lately but I am probably running an old 390 modded set if that matters.


----------



## xelesarcane

1. can i flash my r9 290 HIS Ref with R9 390 Mod with MEM MOD ELPIDA STOCK V1.8?
2. if i flash my card can it bricked ? i read the rules and notice too
3. its safe to flash?
4. if i brick my card can i switch to another bios {current Quite mode}
5. i dont have warranty anymore , if i brick my card iam done

here my detail card with screenshot
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2798991/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://postimage.org/
upload pic


----------



## JustEner

I didn't have time to experiment until today.
Today I gave a last chance to flash the bios to 390x Hynix mem-mod bios. On default the freezing thing came up again during play.
I started MSI Afterburner, enabled voltage control (default core voltage offset was +31 mV) and started to increase voltage offset in small steppes.
At ~ +81 mV (so +50 from default) the "flickering" stopped. It is stable so far.
I will try some GPU intensive games like Witcher 3. Fingers crossed.









Thanks for the hints about low voltage.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustEner*
> 
> I didn't have time to experiment until today.
> Today I gave a last chance to flash the bios to 390x Hynix mem-mod bios. On default the freezing thing came up again during play.
> I started MSI Afterburner, enabled voltage control (default core voltage offset was +31 mV) and started to increase voltage offset in small steppes.
> At ~ +81 mV (so +50 from default) the "flickering" stopped. It is stable so far.
> I will try some GPU intensive games like Witcher 3. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hints about low voltage.


you're probably using more voltage then needed in the 3d power state(dpm7) now. using the voltage offset is not a efficent way to solve the problem

this is my freq/voltage table

0 0xA47F 250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA482 775mv
1 0xA484 516 Mhz 24-bit 0xA487 987mv
2 0xA489 727 Mhz 24-bit 0xA48C 1000mv
3 0xA48E 800 Mhz 24-bit 0xA491 1000mv
4 0xA493 975 Mhz 24-bit 0xA496 1118mv
5 0xA498 1040Mhz 24-bit 0xA49B 1162mv
6 0xA49D 1095Mhz 24-bit 0xA4A0 1231mv
7 0xA4A2 1125Mhz 24-bit 0xA4A5 1268mv

Remember that when the gpu usage drop below 60% gradually lower dpms are used, so if you use lower voltages in those dmps you increase efficency and drop temp in mid/light gaming scenarios


----------



## Tetus

I tried flashing the no mod and hynx bios on my MSI R9 290x gaming card. Everytime i try to install the drivers i got the black screen problem, anyone know a solution for this ?


----------



## xobust

I upgraded my computer to skylake and now it whon't boot with the moded bios, anyone know of a solution?


----------



## spyshagg

has to do with uefi support. Check the hawaii bios mod thread first page tutorials for more info


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> I upgraded my computer to skylake and now it whon't boot with the moded bios, anyone know of a solution?


Try disable fastboot & enable CSM in the BIOS.


----------



## xobust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try disable fastboot & enable CSM in the BIOS.


I updated my pc bios and tried to disable fastboot and enabled CSM. Still the screen was black, however not for long. Once in the os
the the login prompt popped up. I checked in GPUZ and it says that the moded bios has a uefi module while the original 290 bios has not
maybe the uefi module is broke due to the different hardware.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try disable fastboot & enable CSM in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my pc bios and tried to disable fastboot and enabled CSM. Still the screen was black, however not for long. Once in the os
> the the login prompt popped up. I checked in GPUZ and it says that the moded bios has a uefi module while the original 290 bios has not
> maybe the uefi module is broke due to the different hardware.
Click to expand...

Which card do you have & which modded BIOS did you use?


----------



## battleaxe

delete, meant for other thread


----------



## xobust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Which card do you have & which modded BIOS did you use?


Reference style XFX Radeon R9 290 that I was previously able to unlock to a 290X.
I think I used 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 but it was a while ago.

I will try to re-flash it when I get my hands on a usb drive.


Spoiler: Warning: Card info


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Which card do you have & which modded BIOS did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Reference style XFX Radeon R9 290 that I was previously able to unlock to a 290X.
> I think I used 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 but it was a while ago.
> 
> I will try to re-flash it when I get my hands on a usb drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Card info
Click to expand...

Your GPU-Z screenshot says otherwise though. If that is current screenshot, your card actually unlockable.

If that is old screenshot (with stock BIOS) & right now your card is using 290X modded ROM, then the reason why you getting black screen before windows loading is because the device ID is mismatch (290 - 67b1, 290X - 67b0). Some motherboard doesn't like when device ID mismatch. What you can do is by changing the device ID in the ROM, from 67b0 to 67b1.


----------



## DeathAngel

So, I've been looking through this thread and the Stilt R9 290x BIOS thread and have done a few things I wanted to share with you guys and get your input on.

My R9 290x is watercooled and maximum temps while looping Unigine Heaven are around 50°C core, 52°C VRM1 and 40°C VRM2 (already overvotled), so pretty decent I think. My card was never a good overclocker when I first got it, replacing my HD7970 which was also under water. The R9 290x frequently gave me black screens and driver crashes when overclocked/overvolted. I was a bit disappointed, because my HD7970 was a decent overclocker (1200/1600 for 24/7, stable up to 1275/1650, but the voltage increase wasn't worth it for me) and now this one was faster, but not by as much as I had hoped. But I didn't play a lot of demanding games at the time, so I let it run @ stock and wasn't too bothered.

Two months ago, I decided to upgrade to Win10 from my 8.1 system. And the last weekend I decided to tackle the whole OC thing once again.

First I switched my "dumb" CPU overclock to an "intelligent" one (from a static frequency and voltage to enabling Intel SpeedStep again and using adaptive voltages) and then I went online to search for R9 290X BIOSes. I had already tried a PT1, PT3 and 390x BIOS when I got the card, but had more trouble with them than with stock BIOS. Now I found the Stilt BIOS with tuned RAM timings and having used his HD7970 BIOSes for mining, I was ready to try them out.

First I used his 1075/1375+50mV one, aim high I say







, and put it through its paces. Normally, that memory overclock was already too much for the card and with the tighter timings, it should not have worked well. But it did. Then I gradually increased the core clock, 1100, 1125, 1150. 1150 required +56mV to not give me rendering errors in Grim Dawn. But it bothered me that Afterburner showed the +50mV as +50mV. I DDU reinstalled the driver and saw that the card worked with increased voltages even without Afterburner which was good in case I ever decided to sell it to someone else. But then I install AB again and it showed the +50mV. I guess I'm a bit OCD about that part.









So I turned to voltage editing via Hawaii Bios Reader. I took the biggest overclock BIOS from Stilt without a voltage increase, which was the 1050/1375+0mV one and flashed it. It worked. Then I looked at the voltages and compared them with the notes I made on the other BIOS. Old +50mV BIOS had 0.969V idle voltage and about 1.180 - 1.211V load voltage. The +0mV one had 0.919 - 0.925V idle and 1.146 - 1.180 load voltages. I then loaded that BIOS in the reader and changed the clock to 1150, the TDP and Power limit to 300W and the DPM7 voltage state to 1250 and flashed. That process was repeated until I ended up at 1306 DMP7 voltage with the desired load voltages of 1.180 - 1.211V, give or take 5mV. It seems to be working well so far. I over did it once and used 1325 and even with all the other stuff being the same, I got a black screen. I think my card just does not like voltage increases over a certain point (~+60mV?). Even with the temperatures being in the green. I have a Korean 110Hz OC'd monitor, maybe that got something to do with it. I never touched AUX voltage btw. I read about it, but it seemed to be very hit or miss with its OC contributions.

Anyway, long story short, did I make any mistake in editing my BIOS that can bite me in the ass?







I'm happy with it so far, good idle voltages, enough load voltages to be stable, MSI AB giving me normal values, treating my OC'd card as stock in the way it handles "reset" etc. Any input would be appreciated.

Cheers!

P.S.: Sorry for the wall of text, I tend to blabber on a bit when I first post something.


----------



## xobust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your GPU-Z screenshot says otherwise though. If that is current screenshot, your card actually unlockable.
> 
> If that is old screenshot (with stock BIOS) & right now your card is using 290X modded ROM, then the reason why you getting black screen before windows loading is because the device ID is mismatch (290 - 67b1, 290X - 67b0). Some motherboard doesn't like when device ID mismatch. What you can do is by changing the device ID in the ROM, from 67b0 to 67b1.


Yes that screenshot is from my original bios. I modified 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 with the correct device ID (67b0) both in the beginning of the rom and in the uefi module. Still I got no image during boot, and the VGA error led is solid while booting and in windows. Any clue why?



Spoiler: GPU Z while using the modified bios









Spoiler: Bios comparisson (old, new)


----------



## xobust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your GPU-Z screenshot says otherwise though. If that is current screenshot, your card actually unlockable.
> 
> If that is old screenshot (with stock BIOS) & right now your card is using 290X modded ROM, then the reason why you getting black screen before windows loading is because the device ID is mismatch (290 - 67b1, 290X - 67b0). Some motherboard doesn't like when device ID mismatch. What you can do is by changing the device ID in the ROM, from 67b0 to 67b1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> Yes that screenshot is from my original bios. I modified 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 with the correct device ID (67b0) both in the beginning of the rom and in the uefi module. Still I got no image during boot, and the VGA error led is solid while booting and in windows. Any clue why?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPU Z while using the modified bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios comparisson (old, new)


Hawaii bios reader says that the Device ID is 67B1 but gpuz says that the device id is 67B0. Strange, keep in mind that I dumped the bios after I flashed it and opened that file in Hawaii bios reader. Could you please take a look at my roms?

2103436218Roms 237k .zip file


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Flashed to a modded 390 BIOS and the Aux current is thru the roof.

It still runs at the same temps but why is the aux current so high? It makes my card go over 270W Tdp and throttles core from 1050 to 933


----------



## Streetdragon

1.038 looks ok for me. Nitro has stock 1.05v on the aux. Just bumb in the bios the max tdp and so on a bit


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your GPU-Z screenshot says otherwise though. If that is current screenshot, your card actually unlockable.
> 
> If that is old screenshot (with stock BIOS) & right now your card is using 290X modded ROM, then the reason why you getting black screen before windows loading is because the device ID is mismatch (290 - 67b1, 290X - 67b0). Some motherboard doesn't like when device ID mismatch. What you can do is by changing the device ID in the ROM, from 67b0 to 67b1.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xobust*
> 
> Yes that screenshot is from my original bios. I modified 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 with the correct device ID (67b0) both in the beginning of the rom and in the uefi module. Still I got no image during boot, and the VGA error led is solid while booting and in windows. Any clue why?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPU Z while using the modified bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios comparisson (old, new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hawaii bios reader says that the Device ID is 67B1 but gpuz says that the device id is 67B0. Strange, keep in mind that I dumped the bios after I flashed it and opened that file in Hawaii bios reader. Could you please take a look at my roms?
> 
> 2103436218Roms 237k .zip file
Click to expand...

The "flashed" ROM & the "dump after flashed" ROM are identical.

"flashed" ROM device ID


"dump after flashed" ROM device ID


You can see both ROMs have device ID set to *67b1*.

What you can try are:-
- set device ID to *67b0* in ROM
- disable Fastboot & enable CSM in the BIOS
- enable Fastboot & enable CSM in the BIOS


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Flashed to a modded 390 BIOS and the Aux current is thru the roof.


Several of the AIB 390/X roms have AUX voltage increased (VDDCI) , this voltage goes to memory controller, it maybe set that way to aid the higher RAM clocks that 390/X have vs 290/X.


----------



## AR771

Hi people,my R9-290X-EDFD just arrived,so wanna ask is it possible to flash 390x bios to it?


----------



## MrKZ

I flashed the 1.8 version of Elpida MOD 290x rom on my 290x. Everything seems fine except for one thing: The amd driver is crashing in Battlefield BadCompany 2. I played a lot of games since I flashed, such as Battlefield 4, Battlefield4, CS:GO (I know its not demanding), GTA V, Assassins creed unity, even did a few runs of 3DMark and never had a crash, not even glitches, but for some reason when I try to play BFBC2 the amd driver is crashing after few minutes. Does this mean the card is unstable or it's something else? I really find it weird that the gpu driver crash in an older game (was playing vsynced and the gpu was never 100% usage) but it never crashed in newer, demanding games that keep it at 100% usage all the time.


----------



## Eroticus

Can some one share his bios ?

+/-

290x HYNIX 1100/1350 +25mv

Thanks.


----------



## Ashraaf

eroticus.zip 99k .zip file


Oced to 1100/1350 at +25mv, all other are default of "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8.rom" (fan curve, power limit, etc..)

Make a backup first of your current working bios.


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> eroticus.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> Oced to 1100/1350 at +25mv, all other are default of "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8.rom" (fan curve, power limit, etc..)
> 
> Make a backup first of your current working bios.


Thanks, but MLU one with 1100 / 1375 Works fine for now =P

Thanks any way +REP.


----------



## paresser

Guys, need a good optimized bios for gigabyte ref 290 (hynix). Maybe downvolted with edited timings. Who has the same card and customized bios ?


----------



## mrgnex

So the 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom bios worked best as opposed to the rest weirdly enough. The others give me crashes. What might be the cause? Voltages? That seems unlikely since it is a voltage modded bios that works best.


----------



## Faster_is_better

bump
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a long while but just upgraded to dreaded Win 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like either Win 10 or the newest Crimson driver or combination has killed the OC that worked for me previously. Anyone else had issues with this?
> 
> I'm not sure if these modified rom's have been updated much lately but I am running an old 390 modded set if that matters.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> bump


It is not unlikely that upgrading to Windows 10 (or any other OS) for that matter could cause instabilities with your card and its overclocks due to how the new driver interacts with the new OS. The only real solution is to "start from scratch" and enjoy the thrill (and frustration) of overclocking your card to its maximum stable clock again under the new environment!

Also, the reason that the ROMs have not been updated in quite some time is because there is not much else to be added to them. However, there are tons of friendly users in this thread who continue to make their own versions of the ROMs and tweak them for even more performance and optimizations. I am always welcoming to anyone who wants to submit their modified ROM to me to be added to the OP.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Ashraaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> bump
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a long while but just upgraded to dreaded Win 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like either Win 10 or the newest Crimson driver or combination has killed the OC that worked for me previously. Anyone else had issues with this?
> 
> I'm not sure if these modified rom's have been updated much lately but I am running an old 390 modded set if that matters.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> bump
> 
> 
> 
> It is not unlikely that upgrading to Windows 10 (or any other OS) for that matter could cause instabilities with your card and its overclocks due to how the new driver interacts with the new OS. The only real solution is to "start from scratch" and enjoy the thrill (and frustration) of overclocking your card to its maximum stable clock again under the new environment!
> 
> Also, the reason that the ROMs have not been updated in quite some time is because there is not much else to be added to them. However, there are tons of friendly users in this thread who continue to make their own versions of the ROMs and tweak them for even more performance and optimizations. I am always welcoming to anyone who wants to submit their modified ROM to me to be added to the OP.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne
Click to expand...

Actually upgrading to windows 10 may change the behaviour with how the driver interact with the devices.

Go to "run" and type gpedit.msc.
Navigate to Computer Configuration>>Administrative Templates>>Windows Components>>Device and Driver Compatibility



Change both of them to "disabled" and restart.

This will make the device work exactly as how the driver instucted it to do.
Make sure all of your driver is only for windows 10 or it may cause problem/bugs.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i thought i couldn't get much out of this, so i tried it. I got a 290X Tri-X 4 GB reference PCB with Hynix BFR memory, i did a FireStrike run for testing, got 10,555 3DMarks. I took the 290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8 BIOS, moded it to the same clocks as the stock Tri-X, flashed it, and ran 3DMark again. Hell if i got 11,118 3DMarks with the new BIOS. Makes me wonder why memory timings are not that optimized, since that would be the only thing that changed


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> It is not unlikely that upgrading to Windows 10 (or any other OS) for that matter could cause instabilities with your card and its overclocks due to how the new driver interacts with the new OS. The only real solution is to "start from scratch" and enjoy the thrill (and frustration) of overclocking your card to its maximum stable clock again under the new environment!
> 
> Also, the reason that the ROMs have not been updated in quite some time is because there is not much else to be added to them. However, there are tons of friendly users in this thread who continue to make their own versions of the ROMs and tweak them for even more performance and optimizations. I am always welcoming to anyone who wants to submit their modified ROM to me to be added to the OP.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I'm looking for a bit of feedback from people running Win10 and these modded BIOS if their cards are working just fine (or overclocking just fine). I certainly consider that the Win 10 Upgrade I did could be causing some problems, besides the fact that its completely different OS and new drives too







It's a lot of variables to go through...

It could be my ROM, I started using one of these custom ROM's somewhat early on, and I know several revisions were put out beyond what I have loaded up. Maybe the final revision (yours) work better on Win 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> Actually upgrading to windows 10 may change the behaviour with how the driver interact with the devices.
> 
> Go to "run" and type gpedit.msc.
> Navigate to Computer Configuration>>Administrative Templates>>Windows Components>>Device and Driver Compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> Change both of them to "disabled" and restart.
> 
> This will make the device work exactly as how the driver instructed it to do.
> Make sure all of your driver is only for windows 10 or it may cause problem/bugs.


Did this fix something for you? Curious what this change does. Would be pretty cool if all it took was a simple change like this to restore my OC ability


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, i thought i couldn't get much out of this, so i tried it. I got a 290X Tri-X 4 GB reference PCB with Hynix BFR memory, i did a FireStrike run for testing, got 10,555 3DMarks. I took the 290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8 BIOS, moded it to the same clocks as the stock Tri-X, flashed it, and ran 3DMark again. Hell if i got 11,118 3DMarks with the new BIOS. *Makes me wonder why memory timings are not that optimized, since that would be the only thing that changed*


Most likely memory optimization on the 290X's was lacking due to GCN 1.1 being a brand new architecture at the time of its release; and AMD not having much time to spend strictly on "optimization" in the face of stiff competition from Nvidia. AMD needed to get the R9 290X out the door in time to draw sales away from Nvidia's 780 Ti which was set to release shortly after the 290X.

But, during the approximately ~20 months between the release of the R9 290X and the R9 390X, AMD had plenty of time to sit around and think about how to bring out the most possible performance from the 290X without changing its hardware at all. This mean't it could be rebranded into the R9 390X, but still include a visible performance increase to the end-users.

That is just my speculation though...

- Insan1tyOne








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of feedback from people running Win10 and these modded BIOS if their cards are working just fine (or overclocking just fine). I certainly consider that the Win 10 Upgrade I did could be causing some problems, besides the fact that its completely different OS and new drives too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot of variables to go through...
> 
> It could be my ROM, I started using one of these custom ROM's somewhat early on, and I know several revisions were put out beyond what I have loaded up. Maybe the final revision (yours) work better on Win 10.


I'm sure you will be able to find a lot of feedback from people running W10 in this thread. A lot probably already exists as well if you are willing to read back in the thread a bit. But yes, upgrading the OS does change a lot of variables at once that could be causing various problems for your previous OC.

As far as your ROM goes, if you really are using one of the first revisions I released, then I would strongly recommend upgrading to one of the latest revisions, preferably ver. 1.8. The reason that these BIOS files got revised so many times was for the sake of stability. Just make sure you use GPU-Z to back up your current ROM before updating, as I don't think I have any copies of the previous revisions saved unfortunately.

Back when I was still developing these BIOS files I did not have any problems running them under Windows 10, as nothing was changed inside of the BIOS files that would affect OS compatibility. These modded BIOS files should allow the card to be used by _any_ OS, just like a "stock" BIOS file would. I will be curious to see what solution you come up with for this instability problem. Personally, I bet updating the ROM would do the trick, although when you update the ROM there is no guarantee that you will be able to achieve the clocks you did on the previous ROM. Although who knows, maybe you could push it even farther with the new ROM?

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## madalin3

Hey guys.
I have a r9 290 with Elpida memory that unlocks to 290x. Any chance I can get a 390x bios with 290 IDs?
390x bioses give me black screen during post and the PT1T bios is way too hot at idle.
Thank you very much!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I have a r9 290 with Elpida memory that unlocks to 290x. Any chance I can get a 390x bios with 290 IDs?
> 390x bioses give me black screen during post and the PT1T bios is way too hot at idle.
> Thank you very much!


I have a 390X BIOS on my 290 but it takes a lot of voltage to staf stable. I am not saying it will be the same for you but it might..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I have a r9 290 with Elpida memory that unlocks to 290x. Any chance I can get a 390x bios with 290 IDs?
> 390x bioses give me black screen during post and the PT1T bios is way too hot at idle.
> Thank you very much!


The modded BIOS in this thread is based on XFX 390*X* BIOS. So the modded ROM for 290 is 390X ROM with 290 device ID.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The modded BIOS in this thread is based on XFX 390*X* BIOS. So the modded ROM for 290 is 390X ROM with 290 device ID.


Yes, I can confirm that this is correct as well.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Ironsight

Just switched from 1.7 to 1.8 and transferred my OC values/voltage.
I'm so close to 14k graphics score! I'm really happy with this bios







.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12705968?


----------



## madalin3

Thank you very much Insan1tyOne for the great work and kizwan for the heads up.

I flashed the 290 bios and it seems to work, apart from a small problem. The 290 modded voltage table bios starts the card with 0.900v with an offset of +0.036v. This is way too low even for the stock memory frequency and even if I give it +0.100v it still isn't enough to not artefact at 1375Mhz.
So I tried the stock voltage bios, but it does the exact same thing. Am I missing something? Should I use TriXX to add more than +0.1v? Or is this fixable?

Edit: It seems it is not stable even at 1250Mhz with +0.100v so it must be the memory timings as well causing issues.
Edit2: Is the 390x bios made out of magic? I put the 390x stock bios on, gave it 1080/1375, the most i could get it to without artefacting at +0.100v, and these are the resutls vs PT1T bios at 1150/1500.
*Firestrike score link*
Pretty damn close. So there is more to this Bios than I thought.
Edit3: And the final score is 1140/1500 at +0.2v aaaand, it got me 14.2k in firestrike.
*Firestrike score link*


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabrielDrake*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm using the 1.81v ELPIDA MOD to have the same clocks as OG Asus DCU2.
> Can someone remove the +38mv VISUALLY from AB and the +31mv in PRACTICE from Aux/VDDCI? Thanks, Gabriel.
> 
> moddef.zip 99k .zip file


Set to zero these bytes on the following addresses inside your file maybe will do what you asked: AED6-AED8 & AEDA-AEDC.
TBH i wouldn't tried it, haven't disassembly the rom to check what and if these bytes affect anything else. Last but not least, by checking your bios i can say that you have missed some crucial explanatory comments on how to set the core clock speed steps properly.


----------



## Probotector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes, I can confirm that this is correct as well.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


hi, first all thanks for your great work

can you send me or upload the before version? v1.7

This last one is unstable for me in my crossfire r9 290

thanks & greetings


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Probotector*
> 
> hi, first all thanks for your great work
> 
> can you send me or upload the before version? v1.7
> 
> This last one is unstable for me in my crossfire r9 290
> 
> thanks & greetings


Thank you for your kind words, I appreciate it! Although unfortunately I did not save any backups of the previous versions of the BIOS files due to instability reasons, and their download links have all but expired. I would keep asking around in this thread though. I bet someone still has a copy of the insan1tyr9390xbiosv17.zip that they would be willing to upload / share with you!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## 4everAnoob

Hi guys, so I have a XFX r9 290 with hynix memory, unfortunately cant be unlocked, which bios should i try?


----------



## Harry604

is there a 390x bios for a asus direct cu2 290x


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Hi guys, so I have a XFX r9 290 with hynix memory, unfortunately cant be unlocked, which bios should i try?


You will want to useeither of the files located at: Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81 --> R9 290 --> MEM MOD -- HYNIX. I would start with the "MOD" file, and if that does not work then use the "STOCK" file. But be sure to double check what memory modules you have on your card before flashing by using a program like GPU-Z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> is there a 390x bios for a asus direct cu2 290x


I believe that the Directcu ii uses ELPIDA memory modules, so you would want to use either of the files located at: Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81 --> R9 290X --> MEM MOD -- ELPIDA. I would start with the "MOD" file, and if that does not work then use the "STOCK" file. But be sure to double check what memory modules you have on your card before flashing by using a program like GPU-Z.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys, is there any way to unlock the voltage, so it can be set beyond 1.3v on maximum loads? To my eyes it is locked up to 1.299V no matter the voltage offset applied, whilst such behavior wasn't existed with the stock bios.
Also, does anyone manage to achieve higher memory voltages via bios tweak?

TIA for your answers


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Thanks so much!!. This Modded bios is very good. I have 2 290x reference in crossfire, but one freeze my pc with 1450 MHz memory. Im wait another revisión of this fantastic moded bios.
> 
> P.D - "XFX 390x with powerplay" bios is completely stable at 1450 MHz memory, but with that bios I have 10º degrees more. Im wait your moded bios with new revisión. The card cause me freeze at 1450 MHz memory have "Elpida" memory, only in 3 minutes of unigine valley, repeat my pc freeze no black screen
> 
> P.D 2- Sorry my language im not english XD. I hope understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway thanks so much for this fantastic bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> HI. Thanks again, but I have same problem again with this new revisión, crashing again my 290x with elpida memory, I dont understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway thanks again for this fantastic bios. Sorry my language again.


Anyone help me, please







. I suspect is a voltaje memory problem, is Little for my card. Remember, is my 290x with Elpida memory, this card have 73.1% Asic


----------



## joseph172g

Anyone have succes with flashing MSI 290x gaming 4gb (hynix)?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> is there a 390x bios for a asus direct cu2 290x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph172g*
> 
> Anyone have succes with flashing MSI 290x gaming 4gb (hynix)?


Both cards are custom PCB I would not recommend usage of these ROMs. If you modded VoltageObjectInfo from stock ROM for card into these ROMs then worth a try IMO.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> is there a 390x bios for a asus direct cu2 290x


For asus 290x dcu2 elpida memory, search post from @spyshagg in this thread.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For asus 290x dcu2 elpida memory, search post from @spyshagg in this thread.


Maybe you mean this one?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Both cards are custom PCB I would not recommend usage of these ROMs. If you modded VoltageObjectInfo from stock ROM for card into these ROMs then worth a try IMO.


I use this mod to my gpu without issues so far. On the other hand i ve noticed lower temps, better performance per clock, bit lower max o/cability due to 1.3V max voltage limitation. Overall very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## joseph172g

So i would like to try it,, but i dont know what you mean by voltage object info, what falls under in hawaii.


----------



## Shweller

Let the insanity begin! Thank OP! +REP


----------



## Shweller

Followed the guide exactly and still cannot boot into my usb via boot menu. Not sure what I can do to fix this. This is what my USB drive folder looks like:


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Followed the guide exactly and still cannot boot into my usb via boot menu. Not sure what I can do to fix this. This is what my USB drive folder looks like:


https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> https://rufus.akeo.ie/


Thanks for the quick reply. Hard to tell from your picture, but pretty much use rufus to make the bootable drive?


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Hard to tell from your picture, but pretty much use rufus to make the bootable drive?


Yeah much easier, + doesn't request msdos.iso

Click on the Image and on left side >> you can click on view "Original" or just open the image with right click on the mouse and "Open the link in new Tab"

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2819165/


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> Yeah much easier, + doesn't request msdos.iso
> 
> Click on the Image and on left side >> you can click on view "Original" or just open the image with right click on the mouse and "Open the link in new Tab"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2819165/


I feel like such a noob. So I did as instructed. Not sure if I was suppose to put the files on the root of the usb but I did and it is still not booting into the drive. Maybe I will try another thumb drive....


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I feel like such a noob. So I did as instructed. Not sure if I was suppose to put the files on the root of the usb but I did and it is still not booting into the drive. Maybe I will try another thumb drive....


You need join to bios and change SSD to USB, or just join to usb manually.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> You need join to bios and change SSD to USB, or just join to usb manually.


Thanks for all of your help. That worked perfectly. I was able to flash the modded BIOS. I installed my new drivers and I am now ready to go.


My restart command didn't work lol!


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Thanks for all of your help. That worked perfectly. I was able to flash the modded BIOS. I installed my new drivers and I am now ready to go.
> 
> 
> My restart command didn't work lol!


Was command for restart ?

You just need to restart ur PC, i did it with CRTL+ALT+DEL

lol...


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> Was command for restart ?
> 
> You just need to restart ur PC, i did it with CRTL+ALT+DEL
> 
> lol...


Yeah lol! I did just end up pushing the power botton.

Made a nice 3D Firestrike run. I saw a nice bump in performance. This run was completely stock on the modded BIOS version for my card. No issues at all. No black screens, crashes etc. Does anyone know what monitoring program can be used that has OSD capabilities besides MSI AB?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12882234


----------



## Shweller

Unfortunaetly this was a black screen run. I am sad to see that my card is black screening at what I think is low voltages for 1100MHz stable. Only saw a max temp of 45°C on the core so I will continue to increase voltage and see what I can get.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12882807


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Does anyone know what monitoring program can be used that has OSD capabilities besides MSI AB?


HWiNFO64 + RTSS


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> HWiNFO64 + RTSS


TY REP+


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> TY REP+


Whoa ! nice temps, you can overclock ur VRMs even more...

[email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9037206

Also always keep ur drivers updated.


----------



## Pipaman

Hello,

A 390x bios to advice for saphire r290x oc 1040-1300 with Hynix BFR memory ?









Thanks


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pipaman*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A 390x bios to advice for saphire r290x oc 1040-1300 with Hynix BFR memory ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have 290x TRI-X OC (BF4 Edition) Stock- AMD PCB.

I'm using this BIOS > MLU > [email protected]/+25mv, stock fan settings, pretty stable...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x


----------



## Pipaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> I have 290x TRI-X OC (BF4 Edition) Stock- AMD PCB.
> 
> I'm using this BIOS > MLU > [email protected]/+25mv, stock fan settings, pretty stable...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x


thanks eroticus ...same card (trixx)... did you try or compare it to a r390x biosmod ?


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pipaman*
> 
> thanks eroticus ...same card (trixx)... did you try or compare it to a r390x biosmod ?


Yeah but i was to lazy to edit voltages and mV.

You can try this one if you want =]

Here my GPU score

[email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9037206

btw TRI-X has 2 PCB AMD and Sapphire own.

AMD PCB has "AMD" under "GPU PCI-LANES"


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> Whoa ! nice temps, you can overclock ur VRMs even more...
> 
> [email protected]
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9037206
> 
> Also always keep ur drivers updated.


I wish. I just get black screen crashes when I try to go above +200mv. Temps are good just the card cant handle it.....


----------



## Shweller

Another black screen special run on Firestrike. According to GPUZ the card peaked out at 1.39v's. But from what I can tell on the charts it really was around 1.3v. VRM temp hit a max of 58°C and the core hit 45°C. This was at a core clock of 1150MHz.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12895149


----------



## Eroticus

Don't oc it to much, 1100/1375 should be fine without killing ur GPU.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eroticus*
> 
> Don't oc it to much, 1100/1375 should be fine without killing ur GPU.


No worries, I only overclock when benching, I run the card stock when playing games, This was a run at 1100MHz core/1375Mhz mem. Avergage voltage was around 1.25 volts so everything was within temp limits.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12895432


----------



## Mini0510

Just wondering, is there a point flashing a 290x to a 390x? Let's say I can overclock to 1150Mhz on my 290x. Would I be able to overclock higher if I flash the 290x to 390x?

If there's no point, I might as well just edit the voltage and clocks of my original 290x bios basing on reading the guide.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mini0510*
> 
> Just wondering, is there a point flashing a 290x to a 390x? Let's say I can overclock to 1150Mhz on my 290x. Would I be able to overclock higher if I flash the 290x to 390x?
> 
> If there's no point, I might as well just edit the voltage and clocks of my original 290x bios basing on reading the guide.


I saw a performance gain wit the 390x BIOS myself. I dont normally OC though. It doesn't hurt try out the BIOS unless your card is still under warranty.


----------



## i2CY

I still am blown away by how much a temp drop the 290Mod bios did on my pair of R9 290s. I can't even have these in my case cause they will over heat.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys, is there any way to unlock the voltage, so it can be set beyond 1.3v on maximum loads? To my eyes it is locked up to 1.299V no matter the voltage offset applied, whilst such behavior wasn't existed with the stock bios.
> Also, does anyone manage to achieve higher memory voltages via bios tweak?
> 
> TIA for your answers


I would like to know as well. I am under water so voltages arent as much of a concern..


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I would like to know as well. I am under water so voltages arent as much of a concern..


Have you tried flashing the modified BIOS in the OP?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I would like to know as well. I am under water so voltages arent as much of a concern..


Frpm another thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sapphire Trixxx allows +200
> Grab HIS iTurbo for +400 here:
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> If you can't get past a certain Voltage level, means the rom is Voltage Locked. We can unlock that for you. Head up Hawaii BIOS Editting thread.


HIS iTurbo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5TkRDNWgwcVd1Z1k


----------



## melodystyle2003

I modded an asus r9-390x bios in order to work with asus r9-290dcii and 290xdcii gpus.

Applied mods:
-Added BBBG elpida rams info table + stilt values. Correct info is showed now on gpu-z too.
-Corrected vram size and density.
-OC'ed to 1100/1300Mhz with fixed DPM values which set VDDC ~1.2V stable under load. *+38mV on VDDC and +31mV on VDDCI are applied. These values are restored to 0 if you reset any settings applied by using any overclocking tool (msi ab, trixx, iturbo etc) but it will immediate lead to driver crash. Restore clocks manually and leave VDDC and VDDCI values to as written above*. Expect around 13.2k graphics score on firestrike 1.1.
-Device ID and sub-vendor should be displayed correctly now on Asus r9-290dcii and Asus r9-290x dcii gpus. 1002-67B1/0 for asus r9290/x dcii respectively.
-Would be cautious if i was using it with the stock cooler.

Why to use this bios? Does not produce memory errors (as other bios do) and according to my gpu perfromance runs better with less heat on higher core clocks without artifacts/glitches.
As usual, do not blame me if this bios burn/destroy your gpu, test it on your own responsibility.
Credits should go to the starters of these mods, not to me.


Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290 DCII



Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290dcii.zip 98k .zip file






Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290X DCII



Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290xdcii.zip 98k .zip file






Spoiler: The base file used: ASUS_R9390X. Just for reference purposes do not flash it to your r9-290(x) gpu



ASUS-R9_390X_basefile.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Picked up a Sapphire 290X 8GB Vapor-X for cheap (was far from impressed with the RX480 I got last week), just waiting for it to be delivered.

Is this card flashable with a 390X BIOS? I had trouble getting any of them to work on my old MSI 290 Gaming a year ago so not sure if anything has changed since then.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Picked up a Sapphire 290X 8GB Vapor-X for cheap (was far from impressed with the RX480 I got last week), just waiting for it to be delivered.
> 
> Is this card flashable with a 390X BIOS? I had trouble getting any of them to work on my old MSI 290 Gaming a year ago so not sure if anything has changed since then.


I believe that the 390x BIOS are designed for reference PCB 290x cards.


----------



## Samuris

Hi melodystyle2003, i have a problem with your r9 390x bios, i can't exceed 1.225v volt even if i put +200mv offset (max 1.231V) ... 
i have the same problem with gungstar r9 390x bios, i don't know why, i'm actually lost, i can't play or overclock with only 1.225V ... i think something in my card lock the vddc at 1.225v, i don't have the problem with insanity bios but it get too hot and perform lower, sometimes it work i can exceed 1.225V i did a benchmark when it worked ( http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13079711 ) don't know why but sometimes it work ...

Maybe cause of ID of my card, something have memorize 1.225V for this ID, look on this benchmark i had no id it was bugued, i already tried to delete/reset all gpu utilitary and i already try to change voltage in hawaii bios reader and delete 1.225V value for try but nothing work


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Samuris what gpu do you own and which bios have you tried? As it is stated multiple times, prior flashing different bios you should a) restore radeon settings to original, b) remove any profile created with overclocking tools and c) it is much recommended to uninstall amd drivers with DDU tool, on restart to flash the new bios and then to reinstall new drivers followed by a system restart.


----------



## Samuris

@melodystyle2003 i tried the Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290dcii.rom, i have two card i already have 390 bios for my r9 290 trix who worked and now i want a 390x bios for my amd r9 290 4gb gddr5 with elpida memory, and i already did all of this, uninstall crimson driver with ddu, flash on the second bios and uninstall overclocking tools and their regedit registry but nothing work it locked at 1.225V for ever









Maybe asus bios on non-asus card make the card lock to 1.225v no ? look with asus overclocking utility you can change the voltage only if you have asus card, if u have'nt you can only change memory and core frequence.

all my r9 390x bios was asus bios by gungstar and by u


----------



## wazer

I got a 290 (none-x), the very first revision that could be unlocked to 290x via bios.

Now i tried this 390x mod version 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 ( elpida chips btw.)

So far, so good.

I did a firestrike test and I hit 11547

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13114150

What i would like to know is that, how much more can I push this card in terms of overclock.

Currently via the radeon software my core is 1050(default 1000) ram 1290(default 1250) and power put on 50%

If we take into account the real default from 290 none x the card is published with, it would be 947 / 1250 if im not mistaken?

So how far can I push this card, and what would be the best way to do it, I'm not able to touch any voltage but if I could which one should i try? via the external softwares out there.

I'm on custom water for CPU,GPU,RAM,MOS/CHIPS its all covered in water, so basically I should be able to push it a bit more correct? MAX GPU load temps around 50ish celcius


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> @melodystyle2003 i tried the Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290dcii.rom, i have two card i already have 390 bios for my r9 290 trix who worked and now i want a 390x bios for my amd r9 290 4gb gddr5 with elpida memory, and i already did all of this, uninstall crimson driver with ddu, flash on the second bios and uninstall overclocking tools and their regedit registry but nothing work it locked at 1.225V for ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe asus bios on non-asus card make the card lock to 1.225v no ? look with asus overclocking utility you can change the voltage only if you have asus card, if u have'nt you can only change memory and core frequence.
> 
> all my r9 390x bios was asus bios by gungstar and by u


What brand is your gpu? Do you have the original bios of it? If yes upload it here if you like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> I got a 290 (none-x), the very first revision that could be unlocked to 290x via bios.
> 
> Now i tried this 390x mod version 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 ( elpida chips btw.)
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> I did a firestrike test and I hit 11547
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13114150
> 
> What i would like to know is that, how much more can I push this card in terms of overclock.
> 
> Currently via the radeon software my core is 1050(default 1000) ram 1290(default 1250) and power put on 50%
> 
> If we take into account the real default from 290 none x the card is published with, it would be 947 / 1250 if im not mistaken?
> 
> So how far can I push this card, and what would be the best way to do it, I'm not able to touch any voltage but if I could which one should i try? via the external softwares out there.
> 
> I'm on custom water for CPU,GPU,RAM,MOS/CHIPS its all covered in water, so basically I should be able to push it a bit more correct? MAX GPU load temps around 50ish celcius


A good tool to try is the one made by HIS, called iTurbo. I would suggest to stay under 1.25V on 3D load for 24/7 since you are full watercooled. Now how is that voltage translated to core clock and performance you have to try it out, that is the magic of the overclocking







.
p.s. 1.25V under load maybe requires +180mV offset or more. Keep in mind that the sweet voltage spot for everyday gpu use may be lower, since from one point and upwards the core requires a lot of voltage for being stable. Check that temperatures are under control and let the oc journey begin.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What brand is your gpu? Do you have the original bios of it? If yes upload it here if you like.
> A good tool to try is the one made by HIS, called iTurbo. I would suggest to stay under 1.25V on 3D load for 24/7 since you are full watercooled. Now how is that voltage translated to core clock and performance you have to try it out, that is the magic of the overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> p.s. 1.25V under load maybe requires +180mV offset or more. Keep in mind that the sweet voltage spot for everyday gpu use may be lower, since from one point and upwards the core requires a lot of voltage for being stable. Check that temperatures are under control and let the oc journey begin.


Thanks for the quick reply but where do i see the 1.x voltage and how much its actually using and adjust it?. I never tried this app.

I only got VDDC Offset = 37mv and VDDCI 1031 MV


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply but where do i see the 1.x voltage and how much its actually using and adjust it?. I never tried this app.
> 
> I only got VDDC Offset = 37mv and VDDCI 1031 MV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This app is used only for oc.
GPU-Z shows the actual voltage, check the red indication on this picture.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 
> 
> I modded an asus r9-390x bios in order to work with asus r9-290dcii and 290xdcii gpus.
> 
> Applied mods:
> -Added BBBG elpida rams info table + stilt values. Correct info is showed now on gpu-z too.
> -Corrected vram size and density.
> -OC'ed to 1100/1300Mhz with fixed DPM values which set VDDC ~1.2V stable under load. *+38mV on VDDC and +31mV on VDDCI are applied. These values are restored to 0 if you reset any settings applied by using any overclocking tool (msi ab, trixx, iturbo etc) but it will immediate lead to driver crash. Restore clocks manually and leave VDDC and VDDCI values to as written above*. Expect around 13.2k graphics score on firestrike 1.1.
> -Device ID and sub-vendor should be displayed correctly now on Asus r9-290dcii and Asus r9-290x dcii gpus. 1002-67B1/0 for asus r9290/x dcii respectively.
> -Would be cautious if i was using it with the stock cooler.
> 
> Why to use this bios? Does not produce memory errors (as other bios do) and according to my gpu perfromance runs better with less heat on higher core clocks without artifacts/glitches.
> As usual, do not blame me if this bios burn/destroy your gpu, test it on your own responsibility.
> Credits should go to the starters of these mods, not to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290 DCII
> 
> 
> 
> Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290dcii.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290X DCII
> 
> 
> 
> Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290xdcii.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The base file used: ASUS_R9390X. Just for reference purposes do not flash it to your r9-290(x) gpu
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS-R9_390X_basefile.zip 98k .zip file


could you post a benchmark @ 1150/1450 mhz to compare with my bios?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8750578

cheers


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> This app is used only for oc.
> GPU-Z shows the actual voltage, check the red indication on this picture.


Thanks, so how do get my voltage unlocked for more juice? i mean 100mv+ or 200mv+ is not enough for me to get stable core at 1100 example, flickering, funny colors.


----------



## Samuris

@melodystyle2003 I have Amd r9 290 original PCB, my stock bios is

Stockelpidabios.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> could you post a benchmark @ 1150/1450 mhz to compare with my bios?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8750578
> 
> cheers


Here you go: LINK
Mind that mine is a r9 290 gpu (not x) and it runs on PCIe 2.0 x16 (not a GEN3 capable board), which reduces by ~1% the overall performance compared to 3.0 (same as yours), plus i am running the latest 16.7.2 drivers.
Cheers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> Thanks, so how do get my voltage unlocked for more juice? i mean 100mv+ or 200mv+ is not enough for me to get stable core at 1100 example, flickering, funny colors.


Something sounds not good here, have you tried with your stock bios to see how further you can push the core clock beyond stock frequencies?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> @melodystyle2003 I have Amd r9 290 original PCB, my stock bios is
> 
> Stockelpidabios.zip 43k .zip file


Let me check it and will get back to you soon.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Here you go: LINK
> Mind that mine is a r9 290 gpu (not x) and it runs on PCIe 2.0 x16 (not a GEN3 capable board), which reduces by ~1% the overall performance compared to 3.0 (same as yours), plus i am running the latest 16.7.2 drivers.
> Cheers
> Something sounds not good here, have you tried with your stock bios to see how further you can push the core clock beyond stock frequencies?
> Let me check it and will get back to you soon.


Nope, but I will try tomorrow


----------



## jcberg

This BIOS improves my performance by ~10% in certain benchmarks, however I'm pretty sure I have a non-reference 290x, this is it: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885

So, as long as this BIOS works, is it safe to use it? Or would I be better off modifying my stock BIOS? And in that case, what makes this BIOS perform so well, is it just the memory timings?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcberg*
> 
> This BIOS improves my performance by ~10% in certain benchmarks, however I'm pretty sure I have a non-reference 290x, this is it: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885
> 
> So, as long as this BIOS works, is it safe to use it? Or would I be better off modifying my stock BIOS? And in that case, what makes this BIOS perform so well, is it just the memory timings?


Its interesting what you say, i would like to see some comparisons and also how it performs from overclocking perspective?
I attach the original bios you mentioned and the corresponding vram_info for elpida ram chips, which settings are equal to both silent and performance F2 vbios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



perf_bios_plus_vraminfo.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcberg*
> 
> This BIOS improves my performance by ~10% in certain benchmarks, however I'm pretty sure I have a non-reference 290x, this is it: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885
> 
> So, as long as this BIOS works, is it safe to use it? Or would I be better off modifying my stock BIOS? And in that case, what makes this BIOS perform so well, is it just the memory timings?


There is more done to the BIOS because upon flashing it mentions Grenada instead of Hawaii. And the temperatures are lower too.


----------



## jcberg

Stock bios:
1125 / 1500 +25mV http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13396932 - 4353 graphics score
1100 / 1375 +0mV http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13397148 - 4234 graphics score. Core clock says 600mhz, dunno why
1070 / 1250 +0mV http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13236373 - 3985 GPU score

I can also run 1150 core at +100mV but the temperature is unacceptable.

290x-elpida-mod bios:
1140 / 1450 +100mV http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13415309 - 4524 graphics score
1125 / 1450 +100mV http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13415445 - 4460 graphics score
1100 / 1375 +38mV ("default") http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13373639 - 4387 graphics score.
This is only +3,6% better than stock BIOS at same settings. I saw a bigger delta before, I must have messed up the clocks.

Observations:
Mod BIOS runs cooler.
Mod BIOS has default +38mV core voltage in afterburner, why?
Mod BIOS will not do more than 1450-1475 mem. Stock will do 1550 ish. Expected due to tighter timings.
Mod BIOS will not do more than 1100 core. Increasing voltage does not seem to help at all.
Not true. It will do 1140. Reported core voltage (HWInfo) is a bit lower in this BIOS compared to stock, guessing that's why it won't do 1150.

I will experiment some more with the modded BIOS, probably post later today. updated post


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 
> 
> I modded an asus r9-390x bios in order to work with asus r9-290dcii and 290xdcii gpus.
> 
> Applied mods:
> -Added BBBG elpida rams info table + stilt values. Correct info is showed now on gpu-z too.
> -Corrected vram size and density.
> -OC'ed to 1100/1300Mhz with fixed DPM values which set VDDC ~1.2V stable under load. *+38mV on VDDC and +31mV on VDDCI are applied. These values are restored to 0 if you reset any settings applied by using any overclocking tool (msi ab, trixx, iturbo etc) but it will immediate lead to driver crash. Restore clocks manually and leave VDDC and VDDCI values to as written above*. Expect around 13.2k graphics score on firestrike 1.1.
> -Device ID and sub-vendor should be displayed correctly now on Asus r9-290dcii and Asus r9-290x dcii gpus. 1002-67B1/0 for asus r9290/x dcii respectively.
> -Would be cautious if i was using it with the stock cooler.
> 
> Why to use this bios? Does not produce memory errors (as other bios do) and according to my gpu perfromance runs better with less heat on higher core clocks without artifacts/glitches.
> As usual, do not blame me if this bios burn/destroy your gpu, test it on your own responsibility.
> Credits should go to the starters of these mods, not to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290 DCII
> 
> 
> 
> Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290dcii.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290X DCII
> 
> 
> 
> Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290xdcii.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The base file used: ASUS_R9390X. Just for reference purposes do not flash it to your r9-290(x) gpu
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS-R9_390X_basefile.zip 98k .zip file


Nice BIOS. It runs cool on my 290X DCUII, GPU temp max is around 70°. Will give it a try a few days, just to check for any desktop blackscreen issue. But this BIOS is NOT faster than Spyshagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan.


----------



## OneB1t

also this bios makes my VRM very hot







(maybe because of increased power limit + no setting for VRM switching frequency as is set on The Stilt bioses)


----------



## hubneo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcberg*
> 
> This BIOS improves my performance by ~10% in certain benchmarks, however I'm pretty sure I have a non-reference 290x, this is it: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885
> 
> So, as long as this BIOS works, is it safe to use it? Or would I be better off modifying my stock BIOS? And in that case, what makes this BIOS perform so well, is it just the memory timings?


I also have this card GV-R929XOC-4GD, I try 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 bios.

Same mV, 1040/1250 (Afterburner) give me +3.2% in benchmark; however, i wasn't able to correctly edit bios /fan speed and core frequency (=1/3 perf loss in benchmark/game).

Don't know if this bios is safe for the GV-R929XOC-4GD.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for 1250&1375 straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.
> 
> asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


Gungstar, thanks for this BIOS!!!!! The 26th is going mark the 4th month of rock solidness. I know one DVI port works and the other doesn't, but does the other ports (hdmi, DP) work? I ordered a new monitor and I have to leave my trusted DVI connection.









Did you make a new BIOS for the Asus 290x DC2 since 3/26/16?


----------



## gungstar

@boot318 based on 390 XFX, all ports is ok
http://rgho.st/8ncTJPFPh


----------



## jcberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubneo2*
> 
> I also have this card GV-R929XOC-4GD, I try 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 bios.
> Same mV, 1040/1250 (Afterburner) give me +3.2% in benchmark; *however, i wasn't able to correctly edit bios /fan speed and core frequency (=1/3 perf loss in benchmark/game).*
> 
> Don't know if this bios is safe for the GV-R929XOC-4GD.


Are you talking about editing the BIOS to hardcode your OC values? I wasn't able to do that either using HawaiiBiosReader, but I might be doing it wrong or perhaps I need to do it manually using a hex editor. I haven't had much time for tweaking this stuff lately because I've been gaming.. Anyway a 33% performance drop sounds very high, what are your OC settings?!

I'm pretty sure I was able to change the fan speed though. I just changed the "level 2" temp target from 80 to 84 and fan speed from 60 to 55 and it runs a little quieter, but some more tweaking is needed. Right now it will hit 85 in some cases and when it does it will ramp the fan up to 62%, which for some reason is *much* noisier than 55%, and fan speed won't drop back until it hits 79c which is expected behavior. Are you looking to make the fan profile quieter or to lower the temps?

I don't know if it's 100% safe either, but I've been running it for a few days with no real problems. I did have some erratic behavior from overclocking though - it will bench and work fine at 1475 memory frequency, but at this frequency I sometimes get crazy screen flickering after a reboot. But lots of people have reported idle stability issues and i don't get that at 1375MHz so I don't worry about it.


----------



## deadman3000

Hi guys. I have an issue. I have a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 that I purchased from OCUK when there was a shortage due to coin miners. Sapphire rushed out a version of the GPU witch came without a default overclock and sold slightly cheaper. The GPU I have has a default clock speed of 957/1250. A while back I had Sapphire send me a BIOS to flash to fix a problem with screen blanking when I was on Win7 (and using older drivers obviously). The firmware version is 015.047.000.002.000000.

Now my issue is that I can't get a stable overclock much past 1000/1300 or at least not if I want to reboot. Let me explain further. I can actually get a stable (within Win10) overclock of 1100/1500 if I up the voltage to +120mV or thereabouts. I can run Unigine Heaven and Firestrike with no glitches mostly as long as the fan profile is custom set.

However after rebooting the display goes nuts with sideways lines and up and down movement like it's totally out of sync and I have to force a reset (Kinda hard to do when you can't see the display so I have to switch to iGPU on the Intel CPU to do it!

So I have a dilemma. Will switching to the Hynix 1.8 390 BIOS help do you think?


----------



## hubneo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcberg*
> 
> Are you talking about editing the BIOS to hardcode your OC values?


Yes, hardcode OC and fan speed with Hawaii Bios Reader, doesn't work for me, correctly reported in monitoring but 3D problem.

Untouched 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 seems to work ok.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadman3000*
> 
> Hi guys. I have an issue. I have a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 that I purchased from OCUK when there was a shortage due to coin miners. Sapphire rushed out a version of the GPU witch came without a default overclock and sold slightly cheaper. The GPU I have has a default clock speed of 957/1250. A while back I had Sapphire send me a BIOS to flash to fix a problem with screen blanking when I was on Win7 (and using older drivers obviously). The firmware version is 015.047.000.002.000000.
> 
> Now my issue is that I can't get a stable overclock much past 1000/1300 or at least not if I want to reboot. Let me explain further. I can actually get a stable (within Win10) overclock of 1100/1500 if I up the voltage to +120mV or thereabouts. I can run Unigine Heaven and Firestrike with no glitches mostly as long as the fan profile is custom set.
> 
> *However after rebooting the display goes nuts* with sideways lines and up and down movement like it's totally out of sync and I have to force a reset (Kinda hard to do when you can't see the display so I have to switch to iGPU on the Intel CPU to do it!
> 
> So I have a dilemma. Will switching to the Hynix 1.8 390 BIOS help do you think?


No. This is Crimson driver doing.

Try this:-
- Install RivaTuner Statistics Server (RTSS)
- Add "RadeonSettings.exe" (*C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext*) in RTSS & set *Application detection level* to *None*
- Make sure set *Start with Windows* is *ON* in RTSS
- Try overclock & reboot. See whether this solved the problem

It is a long shot. My cards do not causing windows to crash when reboot with the cards overclocked but I would need to re-set the voltage before gaming/benching or just anything that use 3D clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubneo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcberg*
> 
> Are you talking about editing the BIOS to hardcode your OC values?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, hardcode OC and fan speed with Hawaii Bios Reader, doesn't work for me, correctly reported in monitoring but 3D problem.
> 
> Untouched 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 seems to work ok.
Click to expand...

Try this.

*Step 1*
With stock or untouched 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 ROM, overclock using MSI AB & without running anything, take screenshot of the GPU-Z (Sensors tab).

*Step 2*
With modified OC ROM, without running anything, take screenshot of the GPU-Z (Sensors tab).

I would like to see the VDDC voltage when idle in both scenario.


----------



## boot318

@gungstar do you have another link? That site won't load for me.









[EDIT] NVM. My let me access and download the file.


----------



## hubneo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> *Step 1*
> With stock or untouched 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 ROM, overclock using MSI AB & without running anything, take screenshot of the GPU-Z (Sensors tab).
> 
> *Step 2*
> With modified OC ROM, without running anything, take screenshot of the GPU-Z (Sensors tab).
> 
> I would like to see the VDDC voltage when idle in both scenario.


Step 1: 

Step 2: sorry i delete my modified bios, but as i remember it was the same 0.938V


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadman3000*
> 
> Hi guys. I have an issue. I have a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 that I purchased from OCUK when there was a shortage due to coin miners. Sapphire rushed out a version of the GPU witch came without a default overclock and sold slightly cheaper. The GPU I have has a default clock speed of 957/1250. A while back I had Sapphire send me a BIOS to flash to fix a problem with screen blanking when I was on Win7 (and using older drivers obviously). The firmware version is 015.047.000.002.000000.
> 
> Now my issue is that I can't get a stable overclock much past 1000/1300 or at least not if I want to reboot. Let me explain further. I can actually get a stable (within Win10) overclock of 1100/1500 if I up the voltage to +120mV or thereabouts. I can run Unigine Heaven and Firestrike with no glitches mostly as long as the fan profile is custom set.
> 
> However after rebooting the display goes nuts with sideways lines and up and down movement like it's totally out of sync and I have to force a reset (Kinda hard to do when you can't see the display so I have to switch to iGPU on the Intel CPU to do it!
> 
> So I have a dilemma. Will switching to the Hynix 1.8 390 BIOS help do you think?


You're another victim of Crimson Drivers suckitude...

Find stable settings and just overclock/overvolt directly in the BIOS.
OR
Revert to previous drivers (Catalyst)
OR
Use a scheduled task to shutdown or reboot your computer. First kill Trixx and Radeonsettings, then refresh voltage/OC by launching Trixx again, just before rebooting or shuting down.
(Replace Trixx with MSI AB or any other OC tool you're using)


----------



## Shweller

Something similar happened to me the other day. I was running HIS Turbos software and for some reason it was setting the memory clock to 1750MHz on its own. Since it was set to boot with the system I would get a black screen with crazy lines everywhere. I ended up connecting the monitor to the Mobo display port and disabling the HIS software. I ended up just flashing the stock BIOS again. Since I have owned my 290x's they have been nothing but a PITA, crossfire support is just plain horrible. My latest and greatest problem is that the secondary card stays parked at 300MHz and if i use any kind of monitoring software it just causes crashing on 3DMark benches. If I dont enable any OC or Monitoring software the cards run fine on benches but not on games. I would love to revert to older drivers but I also like playing doom. Its funny because even with the second card parked 1 card completely destroys Doom maxed out using Vulkan API.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Something similar happened to me the other day. I was running HIS Turbos software and for some reason it was setting the memory clock to 1750MHz on its own. Since it was set to boot with the system I would get a black screen with crazy lines everywhere. I ended up connecting the monitor to the Mobo display port and disabling the HIS software. I ended up just flashing the stock BIOS again. Since I have owned my 290x's they have been nothing but a PITA, crossfire support is just plain horrible. My latest and greatest problem is that the secondary card stays parked at 300MHz and if i use any kind of monitoring software it just causes crashing on 3DMark benches. If I dont enable any OC or Monitoring software the cards run fine on benches but not on games. I would love to revert to older drivers but I also like playing doom. Its funny because even with the second card parked 1 card completely destroys Doom maxed out using Vulkan API.


FYI, another way to do it is to boot into safe mode. Then blow away the software and settings, reinstall, and you're all set.


----------



## RaptaGzus

The bios' in this thread don't work on non-reference Powercolor cards, however I did find some that did end up working here although, even though with the driver installed it actually got me into Windows, the bios' given are either unstable or don't provide me any extra performance. The only change I noticed was with the full 390 bios made my card quieter, however because of the increased voltage of the 390 bios, it also made my first VRM ~20C hotter. Also, I noticed that when you look at the VRM settings from the bios' provided in the link and the bios' on this thread, it has far less inputs, and is in fact the default setting from the stock bios, if that matters.

I do have the H5GC2H24BFR variant of Hynix memory according to the stock bios I backed up, which may have played a role in the lack of a performance boost I got, I'm not sure.

But maybe someone here with more knowledge and a Powercolor card can benefit from the bios' in the link, and even optimise them to work more effectively.

EDIT: The page is gone, although an archive still remains here. The link to download the bios' is still alive here however, and I also made a mirror in case it gets taken down too.


----------



## mus1mus

Check out hawaii bios editting. That thread is way better at these things than anything you can find on the web.

I find it funny that your source didn't even mention reading about such thread tbh. He's no gupsterg and writing down a process as if to claim it was his is just absurd. No mention nor acknowledgement to the author of the BIOS reader too?

Nuff of that though, fyzzz has a bfr hynix XFX card. Search for him on the hawaii bios editting thread. He can help you.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check out hawaii bios editting. That thread is way better at these things than anything you can find on the web.
> 
> I find it funny that your source didn't even mention reading about such thread tbh. He's no gupsterg and writing down a process as if to claim it was his is just absurd. *No mention nor acknowledgement to the author of the BIOS reader too?*
> 
> Nuff of that though, fyzzz has a bfr hynix XFX card. Search for him on the hawaii bios editting thread. He can help you.


He did mention this thread & hawaii bios editing thread with link in his article though.


----------



## ArchangelPT

Hey guys, i have a Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce and i was wondering if this method would be worth it for a small boost in performance.

Are there any downsides to doing this? Also there doesn't seem to be any specific MODs for my model, does that mean i should just use the stock stuff for 290X models?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> Hey guys, i have a Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce and i was wondering if this method would be worth it for a small boost in performance.
> 
> Are there any downsides to doing this? Also there doesn't seem to be any specific MODs for my model, does that mean i should just use the stock stuff for 290X models?


At least you should give it a try. A lot of people reported improved performance with 390x BIOS on 290x cards. I don't see why you wouldn't see the same effect. There are some very talented BIOS moders here that can help you tweak your BIOS as you see fit.


----------



## ArchangelPT

I wonder if someone already has the bios for my particular model? How would i find it?


----------



## ArchangelPT

Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce [Model: GV-R929XOC-4GD ]

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885#ov

Memory 4.096 MB
Core clock 1.040 MHz
Memory bus clock 1.250 MHz

I'd like to know which is the best bios to flash in this card and what settings i should have on it for the best possible performance. If anyone could help me i'd be very grateful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce [Model: GV-R929XOC-4GD ]
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885#ov
> 
> Memory 4.096 MB
> Core clock 1.040 MHz
> Memory bus clock 1.250 MHz
> 
> I'd like to know which is the best bios to flash in this card and what settings i should have on it for the best possible performance. If anyone could help me i'd be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


To my knowledge the GV-R929XOC-4GD (Windforce OC) model uses *Elpida* memory modules. So, you should use either of the BIOS files in the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" folder. If you want the maximum performance I would start with trying to flash the "MOD" BIOS file as it has the modified memory timings, then if your card does not like that for some reason, you can flash the "STOCK" BIOS file in that same folder which does not have the memory mods.

Personally, before I flashed either of the BIOS files I would use *HawaiiBiosReader* and copy the GPU Clock (1040 MHz) settings on your Windforce OC card for DMP 0 - 7 and GPU Clock 1, 2 and 3 into the Elpida BIOS files from my package, because the GPU Clock is 1000 MHz by default in all of those BIOS files.

Good Luck!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> To my knowledge the GV-R929XOC-4GD (Windforce OC) model uses *Elpida* memory modules. So, you should use either of the BIOS files in the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" folder. If you want the maximum performance I would start with trying to flash the "MOD" BIOS file as it has the modified memory timings, then if your card does not like that for some reason, you can flash the "STOCK" BIOS file in that same folder which does not have the memory mods.
> 
> Personally, before I flashed either of the BIOS files I would use *HawaiiBiosReader* and copy the GPU Clock (1040 MHz) settings on your Windforce OC card for DMP 0 - 7 and GPU Clock 1, 2 and 3 into the Elpida BIOS files from my package, because the GPU Clock is 1000 MHz by default in all of those BIOS files.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Hey, thanks for the response.

You lost me a bit on the second part, i've downloaded the hawaii file but i'm not sure where to edit those values you mentioned.

Also, will i be able to overclock normally afterwards using msi afterburner for example?


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> To my knowledge the GV-R929XOC-4GD (Windforce OC) model uses *Elpida* memory modules. So, you should use either of the BIOS files in the "MEM MOD -- ELPIDA" folder. If you want the maximum performance I would start with trying to flash the "MOD" BIOS file as it has the modified memory timings, then if your card does not like that for some reason, you can flash the "STOCK" BIOS file in that same folder which does not have the memory mods.
> 
> Personally, before I flashed either of the BIOS files I would use *HawaiiBiosReader* and copy the GPU Clock (1040 MHz) settings on your Windforce OC card for DMP 0 - 7 and GPU Clock 1, 2 and 3 into the Elpida BIOS files from my package, because the GPU Clock is 1000 MHz by default in all of those BIOS files.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Is this what you meant?



Original 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom for comparison



Original Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce BIOS for comparison


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> Is this what you meant?
> 
> 
> 
> Original 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Original Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce BIOS for comparison






Yes, after applying the new modified BIOS you will be able to overclock using any program you wish just fine! Also, in reference to the pictures you posted, yes that is exactly what I mean't! You took the GPU CLOCK 1 - 3 and DPM 0 - 7 settings from _your_ Windforce OC card's original BIOS and applied them to the modded Elpida BIOS. Now, when you flash your "custom" Elpida BIOS to your Windforce OC card, it should have its stock clock settings of 1040 / 1250 and _not_ the stock clocks of a factory 290X which was 1000 / 1250.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> Yes, after applying the new modified BIOS you will be able to overclock using any program you wish just fine! Also, in reference to the pictures you posted, yes that is exactly what I mean't! You took the GPU CLOCK 1 - 3 and DPM 0 - 7 settings from _your_ Windforce OC card's original BIOS and applied them to the modded Elpida BIOS. Now, when you flash your "custom" Elpida BIOS to your Windforce OC card, it should have its stock clock settings of 1040 / 1250 and _not_ the stock clocks of a factory 290X which was 1000 / 1250.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


So i tried both the MOD and STOCK bios for ELPIDA and i get this error. The MOD BIOS gets it much more frequently



It basically translates to this

*"The visualization controller stopped working and recovered.
The AMD visualization controller stopped working and successfully recovered"*

I believe "visualization controller" in this context just means "display driver"

Currently i just flashed back to the original BIOS i had saved and everything seems alright.

Any advice on where to go from here?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> So i tried both the MOD and STOCK bios for ELPIDA and i get this error. The MOD BIOS gets it much more frequently
> 
> 
> 
> It basically translates to this
> 
> *"The visualization controller stopped working and recovered.
> The AMD visualization controller stopped working and successfully recovered"*
> 
> I believe "visualization controller" in this context just means "display driver"
> 
> Currently i just flashed back to the original BIOS i had saved and everything seems alright.
> 
> Any advice on where to go from here?






Make sure that you are following the "how to flash your BIOS" guide in the OP very closely. Make sure you are flashing your BIOS from a DOS bootable USB stick, and make sure that before you flash your BIOS you have completely uninstalled ANY AMD drivers using a program like DDU. Also, make sure you have uninstalled any OC utilities like MSI afterburner, etc. Basically, you want to have the "cleanest" possible scenario for flashing the BIOS to avoid any unwanted errors like the one you are experiencing. Also, always be sure to use the latest drivers if you can.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> Make sure that you are following the "how to flash your BIOS" guide in the OP very closely. Make sure you are flashing your BIOS from a DOS bootable USB stick, and make sure that before you flash your BIOS you have completely uninstalled ANY AMD drivers using a program like DDU. Also, make sure you have uninstalled any OC utilities like MSI afterburner, etc. Basically, you want to have the "cleanest" possible scenario for flashing the BIOS to avoid any unwanted errors like the one you are experiencing. Also, always be sure to use the latest drivers if you can.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I removed the drivers using DDU in safe mode and then followed the instructions "how to flash your BIOS" to the letter. When i try to start a game or 3DMark it just crashes with the error i mentioned above.

I know the pen and bios install aren't the problem since i was able to flash back into the original with no issues so maybe it's the drivers? I'm using the autodetect tool to install them after DDU removes them.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> I removed the drivers using DDU in safe mode and then followed the instructions "how to flash your BIOS" to the letter. When i try to start a game or 3DMark it just crashes with the error i mentioned above.
> 
> I know the pen and bios install aren't the problem since i was able to flash back into the original with no issues so maybe it's the drivers? *I'm using the autodetect tool to install them after DDU removes them.*


I would recommend not using the autodetect tool to re-install your drivers after you have completed the BIOS flash. I would recommend going to AMD's website and getting the latest version downloaded so that you are prepared to install it after booting into Windows after the BIOS install.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I would recommend not using the autodetect tool to re-install your drivers after you have completed the BIOS flash. I would recommend going to AMD's website and getting the latest version downloaded so that you are prepared to install it after booting into Windows after the BIOS install.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Then what driver should i download? The ones for the 300 series?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> Then what driver should i download? The ones for the 300 series?


The latest AMD driver is version 16.7.3. Here is a link to the 64-bit version for Windows 10: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64. (This should work whether you have Windows 7 / 8.1 as well.)

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> The latest AMD driver is version 16.7.3. Here is a link to the 64-bit version for Windows 10: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64. (This should work whether you have Windows 7 / 8.1 as well.)
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


But that's what the auto detect utility downloads

The file is Radeon-Crimson-16.7.3-c0305076-win10-64bit-160728_drv.exe


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> But that's what the auto detect utility downloads
> 
> The file is Radeon-Crimson-16.7.3-c0305076-win10-64bit-160728_drv.exe


Hmm, I have not heard of anyone else experiencing these driver issues... I have offered just about all of the tips I can give unless anyone else in this thread has something to say about it.

Unfortunately I think you may have to continue troubleshooting on your own... I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help to you!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hmm, I have not heard of anyone else experiencing these driver issues... I have offered just about all of the tips I can give unless anyone else in this thread has something to say about it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think you may have to continue troubleshooting on your own... I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help to you!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Might it be because i edited the GPU Clock values? But if i didn't i'd end up with a slower card than the one i have now right?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> Might it be because i edited the GPU Clock values? But if i didn't i'd end up with a slower card than the one i have now right?


The extra performance of the modified BIOS may make up for the loss of the 40 MHz, but I do not think it is because of the altered GPU clocks that the driver is crashing.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## ArchangelPT

If anyone else in this thread has successfully flashed my 290X model i'd really appreciate some help

It's a GV-R929XOC-4GD aka Gigabyte Radeon R9-290X WindForce 3X OC


----------



## wazer

not relevant post, remade it.


----------



## wazer

Is there anybody that can make a modification of the already bios made for 290x to 390x bios mod

listed here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016

I would like to have 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom modded to

+125mv.
core clocked to 1100
mem clocked to 1375

Im on a 290 XFX none X edition that is getting pushes to it limits by these settings, im under watercool and max temp by those settings are 55c under 100% load

No matter how much I read and use the HawaiiBiosReader I dont understand how to use that app and what fields exactly to edit.

Also if there's anybody out there that has stilt's evv vid app available still, please upload it again. Microsoft removed shortendUrls in their service so stilt's file is no longer available to download.

The link I'm talking about, is using a lot of places but not valid anymore. http://1drv.ms/1Hln01F


----------



## Harry604

Bought a 290x windforce off craigslist for 250$ canadian

flashed the 390x bios elpidia memory modified timings

stable gaming 1100 core and 1500 Memory stock voltage


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> Bought a 290x windforce off craigslist for 250$ canadian
> 
> flashed the 390x bios elpidia memory modified timings
> 
> stable gaming 1100 core and 1500 Memory stock voltage


Wait you mean the GV-R929XOC-4GD?

And everything is working well?


----------



## Harry604

yup works perfect


----------



## just wondering

Wow, I just bought one on eBay it has not yet been delivered, I'm in shock are you saying you 290 (non x) gigabyte windforce is running as a 390x so you now have a 390x! If so can you please type a instruction list.

Did you do some before and after benchmark tests in say unique heaven or similar?

Are these cards easy to unbrick?


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> yup works perfect


Can you share the bios file you used please? The one you modified.

And give me a step by step of what you did if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## mrgnex

This stuff is amazing.. My card started its life as a 290. It has now turned into a 390X and with 150% power target and 200 mV extra on the core manages just a mere 45 degrees on the core after about 20 minutes of Project Cars. Im impressed.


----------



## solidamage

Hi,

I've just bought an asus directcu II r9 290, used for a bargain... Now, have anyone here installed a 390 bios on this card?
I'm really noob at this bios thing... So I don't know if there is a specific bios that works better with my card, or if I just need to pick the bios for my memory type from the first page...

Thanks!


----------



## ArchangelPT

Once you flash the 390 bios is crimson still supposed to think you have a 200 series card? I think it's installing the wrong drivers for some reason.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> Once you flash the 390 bios is crimson still supposed to think you have a 200 series card? I think it's installing the wrong drivers for some reason.


It reads:
Graphics Chipset
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series.


----------



## ArchangelPT

I'm gonna sumarize everything i'm doing and hope someone can figure out what's wrong

- Create Windows 98 Pen

- Place atiflash and elpidia MOD bios

- Use ddu, restart in safe mode, remove all drivers

- Boot from pen

- Install bios ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 0_NEW.ROM

- Wait till it's done, power down PC

- Reboot, install latest drivers here Crimson Edition 16.8.2 Hotfix

- Reboot PC again

Then i try to start overwatch and it just says the card stopped working or whatever.

Right now i just swaped into the other dual bios because i was too lazy to repeat the process all over again and it's working fine, even with the drivers having been installed under the other BIOS


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidamage*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought an asus directcu II r9 290, used for a bargain... Now, have anyone here installed a 390 bios on this card?
> I'm really noob at this bios thing... So I don't know if there is a specific bios that works better with my card, or if I just need to pick the bios for my memory type from the first page...
> 
> Thanks!


I have the DC2 290x version. I've tried 20+ ROMs for my 290x, and the one below is the only one that is stable for my card. Others crash if I push memory over 1400. I could never even get my known daily stable OC (1150c) with other ROMS. I guess my card is picky. 1150c and 1550m is what I could do all day with my original ROM and this ROM (better score with modded bios).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> My mod bios based on asus strix 390*x*oc. Edit to work on 290/290x 4Gb, 3D clocks is 1000/1260, changed freqs and voltages, Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings for 1250&1375 straps, different fan profile, fSW set to 290kHz. After flash tools will detect Hynix, but it's not a problem.
> 
> asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## solidamage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> I have the DC2 290x version. I've tried 20+ ROMs for my 290x, and the one below is the only one that is stable for my card. Others crash if I push memory over 1400. I could never even get my known daily stable OC (1150c) with other ROMS. I guess my card is picky. 1150c and 1550m is what I could do all day with my original ROM and this ROM (better score with modded bios).


Thanks for the help... But seem that my doesnt like that bios...
I've installed it but got the card bricked =(

One thing that I noticed is that the card ID changed from one bios to the other... shouln't it be the same?

Edit: Is it worth to try the bios from the first page?

Thanks!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidamage*
> 
> Thanks for the help... But seem that my doesnt like that bios...
> I've installed it but got the card bricked =(
> 
> One thing that I noticed is that the card ID changed from one bios to the other... shouln't it be the same?
> 
> Edit: Is it worth to try the bios from the first page?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a ROM that might help. It is the only ROM that is stable for me. I uploaded it a while ago.


----------



## solidamage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VxTuga*
> 
> dcu2.zip 97k .zip file
> @Ipak I did some timmings mods to that bios and added some mv to every dpm and got this score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7979591
> ill provide the bios so you can test it out and see if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw ty @gungstar for that bios


I tried this one and is working perfectly!
But... The performance boost is not that great...
It's something like
-5fps on Dirt Rally from 95 to 100fps
-4fps on Uningine Heaven from 56 to 60fps
-2fps on UningineValley from 58 to 60 fps
3D mark was just 1 or 2 fps more...

Is this "OK" ?
Well... for me is not bad... Free fps!
But can I squeeze some more with any other bios?

mrgnex
I didn't find it in previous pages... In which page is the bios file?

Thanks!

Edit:
i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz
8gb Ram

benchmarks done in 1080p maximum possible definitions

Edit 2:

Acording the Hawaii info:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:04DD
Memory config: 0x500013AA Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

My card is unlocked!
So... Would I get more perfomance with 290x or with 390 bios?


----------



## prelude514

Was a modded BIOS ever made for the Powercolor Devil 13 290X? Can't seem to find anything in this thread, after extensive searching.

If it hasn't, I'd be happy to buy someone a beer or two with BTC if they could modify the memory timings plus apply the fSW mod? I'll attach the stock BIOS files.

devil0.rom = master
devil1.rom = slave

Thanks in advance!

PCDevil13290XMasterSlave.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## ArchangelPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchangelPT*
> 
> I'm gonna sumarize everything i'm doing and hope someone can figure out what's wrong
> 
> - Create Windows 98 Pen
> 
> - Place atiflash and elpidia MOD bios
> 
> - Use ddu, restart in safe mode, remove all drivers
> 
> - Boot from pen
> 
> - Install bios ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 0_NEW.ROM
> 
> - Wait till it's done, power down PC
> 
> - Reboot, install latest drivers here Crimson Edition 16.8.2 Hotfix
> 
> - Reboot PC again
> 
> Then i try to start overwatch and it just says the card stopped working or whatever.
> 
> Right now i just swaped into the other dual bios because i was too lazy to repeat the process all over again and it's working fine, even with the drivers having been installed under the other BIOS


Bumping this, still hoping someone can help me


----------



## kizwan

You did nothing wrong which is the reason of lack of response. Your best bet is to uninstall the drivers again using DDU & reinstall the driver. If necessary use pre-10.7.3 drivers. Make sure there's no overclocking software running in the background.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidamage*
> 
> I tried this one and is working perfectly!
> But... The performance boost is not that great...
> It's something like
> -5fps on Dirt Rally from 95 to 100fps
> -4fps on Uningine Heaven from 56 to 60fps
> -2fps on UningineValley from 58 to 60 fps
> 3D mark was just 1 or 2 fps more...
> 
> Is this "OK" ?
> Well... for me is not bad... Free fps!
> But can I squeeze some more with any other bios?
> 
> mrgnex
> I didn't find it in previous pages... In which page is the bios file?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit:
> i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz
> 8gb Ram
> 
> benchmarks done in 1080p maximum possible definitions
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> Acording the Hawaii info:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:04DD
> Memory config: 0x500013AA Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> My card is unlocked!
> So... Would I get more perfomance with 290x or with 390 bios?


Here it is! This is for Elpida memory only though. You would get the most performance with a 390X bios


----------



## solidamage

Hi mrgnex,

Thanks, tried that bios but it didn't worked with me









I've also tried this one...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Sure, its here. Use it if you have the R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 and let me know if you encounter problems
> 
> 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII_voltagetable_vddc_stock_ram1250st.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> cheers


Again... Black screen...
Install backed up bios is allways such a pain in the ass... If it was quicker I would try every single one bios in this 172 pages
Well, I'm happy with my 390 bios ( I dont even know if this is really a 390 bios, I only see a small boost in performance, and a loud as hell fan noise).
I will just leave my 290 as it is and try to sell it...
A 1060 looks like a good upgrade!


----------



## Soma38

I modified it in the BIOS. XFX R9 290x 8GB
w9100 memory timing. I think it was very good.









https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185383/185383


----------



## chris89

Hi can someone increase factory power limit and uvd voltages on my r9 380x bios?

I managed to reduce idle watts on the core and ram from 8-15 watts & 3-5 watts to 1-8 watts & 0.4-3watts which is a nice reduce at idle couple degrees C too. Most of the time the core will never see more than 2 1/2 watts and the ram usually never more than 1 watt.

I can set the bios to as high as say 1343Mhz like the Sapphire nitro rx480, on the r9 380x which needs 1475mv but it won't go to that state ever because it's out of the powerlimit range

1250Mhz is 1400mv 40GPixel
1282Mhz is 1425mv 41GPixel
1313Mhz is 1450mv 42GPixel
1343Mhz is 1475mv 43GPixel
1375Mhz is 1500mv 44GPixel

thx

Tonga.zip 42k .zip file


I'm finding the stock power limit is right about 1,157Mhz on the Core and 1563Mhz on the ram yielding 200 Gigabytes per second on the ram and just 37 Gigapixel's a second and 148 Gigatexel's a second at 1.350v ish... each clock according to it's required voltage has a wattage yield so 1188 at 1.350v uses 2.6% more watts/ amps than 1157 at 1.350v and 1188 is unstable but 1157 works at 1.350v ..

I'd like to remove the power limit or have a bios with no power limit so each voltage will yield it's maximum amount of power so I can stabilize these high clocks...

1157Mhz @ 1325/1350mv @ 37 Billion Pixel's per second
1188Mhz @ 1350mv @ 38 Billion Pixel's per second
1219Mhz @ 1375mv ish @ 39 Billion Pixel's per second
1250Mhz @ 1400mv ish @ 40 Billion Pixel's per second
1266Mhz @ Reference RX480 @ 40.5 Billion Pixel's per second
1343Mhz @ Sapphire Nitro RX480 @ 43 Billion Pixel's per second

R9380X1157MhzVoltagesBIOS.zip 211k .zip file


----------



## Karagra

Can anyone Mod my MSI 390 Bios? I see all these tweaks and was wondering if anyone would want to help out? Heres my bios http://www.filedropper.com/msir93908gb


----------



## henkkaap

If I flash my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC to the: 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8.rom BIOS, do I also need a modified 390X driver or something?
Or can I just download the latest normal 390X driver?

Thank you!


----------



## DrunkenCat

i know this is a crazy idea but does any one know the specs and model number or the new ram chips used on the new r9 390x cards im tempted to take a spare r9 290x engineering sample and swap the chips on it to the newer bigger chips and see if the new r9 390x bios works stock what u guys think


----------



## RaptaGzus

Seems like an interesting enough experiment, and according to the bios' on techpowerup each 390x uses Hynix H5GC4H24AJR memory.


----------



## RaptaGzus

The drivers are the same, if you look at the release notes for the driver it'll tell you which cards it's compatible with.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-Edition-16-8-2-Release-Notes.aspx


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Was it ever confirmed safe to mess around with a Sapphire 290x 8GB since they have the custom PCB + Phases and all that?


----------



## DrunkenCat

well just ordered the ram chips for 89$ willing to put my 290x on the line for u guys let u know when chips come in shouldent take to long to swap them out quick with my rework station

whould love to get donations to support the project but ill keep u guys posted and upload videos and pics


----------



## jonnyapps

Is it correct that Crimson and MSI Afterburner still identify the card as '200 series' when flashed to 390x?


----------



## Jass11

Hi guys, thanks for this guide. <3

Just, who i see my memory is Elpida / Hynix / Lightning or samsung please?

Thanks.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jass11*
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for this guide. <3
> 
> Just, who i see my memory is Elpida / Hynix / Lightning or samsung please?
> 
> Thanks.


GPU-Z shows it in parentheses next to 'Memory type' on the 'graphics card' tab.


----------



## Jass11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> GPU-Z shows it in parentheses next to 'Memory type' on the 'graphics card' tab.


Thanks <3

Flash bios OK : gain 500 free points in 3dmark with timing mod


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenCat*
> 
> i know this is a crazy idea but does any one know the specs and model number or the new ram chips used on the new r9 390x cards im tempted to take a spare r9 290x engineering sample and swap the chips on it to the newer bigger chips and see if the new r9 390x bios works stock what u guys think


Already done it:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2520#post_25099132


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VxTuga*
> 
> dcu2.zip 97k .zip file
> @Ipak I did some timmings mods to that bios and added some mv to every dpm and got this score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7979591
> ill provide the bios so you can test it out and see if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw ty @gungstar for that bios


I wanna try it too, but I think the folder is corrupted. Can you please upload it again? Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> I wanna try it too, but I think the folder is corrupted. Can you please upload it again? Thanks


Is not corrupted, try to decompress it by using 7zip. The file inside the dc2 folder is called 0.rom and its 128kb.


----------



## geenius

Guys, where can I find those 1.8 ROM files for my R290?
Thank you









EDIT: Oh, I was blind. I have it


----------



## 113802

Just picked up a R9 290 for free from a friend since he got sick of it constantly black screening on him. So far I flashed the 390 mem mod for Elpida on this card. Only 1 black screen so far and that was when I switched my monitor from 60Hz to 144Hz.

I was also getting multiple black screens with the stock legacy bios at the windows login.

I noticed my temperature dropped from 95C to 72-75C, does this bios have a temp target that I can increase?

The score seems a bit low

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10083966

Edit: Can no longer boot with the bios provided. Flashed this PowerColor bios and boots fine. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152917/powercolor-r9290-4096-140108


----------



## diedo

Anyone tested these roms with this card? SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290X TRI-X OC 4GB version? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## RYZON

Hello i have an Sapphire R9 290 tri-x OC, what is the best bios ?


----------



## 113802

So odd, every other bios I try black screens except this one. I noticed that this bios already is set to +50mv voltage. I'm not sure if the ram timings are loose compared to other bios. Even the newer powercolor bios causes a black screen right after boot.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152917/powercolor-r9290-4096-140108


----------



## CALiteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> So odd, every other bios I try black screens except this one. I noticed that this bios already is set to +50mv voltage. I'm not sure if the ram timings are loose compared to other bios. Even the newer powercolor bios causes a black screen right after boot.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152917/powercolor-r9290-4096-140108


This is how I stopped the black screens on my 290x. By using Hawaii Bios Reader to change the memory clocks for DPM states 0, 1 and 2 to 150, it more resembles a 390 bios. I'm assuming the core voltage is too low at DPM 1 and 2 to support the full memory clock speed.

I'd try editing your original bios using this method and see if it fixes your black screen issues.


----------



## diedo

How to tell if my card is reference or custom?


----------



## Mech0z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RYZON*
> 
> Hello i have an Sapphire R9 290 tri-x OC, what is the best bios ?


Same card for me, anyone know if its possible to mod it?


----------



## Subby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CALiteral*
> 
> This is how I stopped the black screens on my 290x. By using Hawaii Bios Reader to change the memory clocks for DPM states 0, 1 and 2 to 150, it more resembles a 390 bios. I'm assuming the core voltage is too low at DPM 1 and 2 to support the full memory clock speed.
> 
> I'd try editing your original bios using this method and see if it fixes your black screen issues.


I am having black screens at the log in window as well, going to try this a little later, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subby*
> 
> I am having black screens at the log in window as well, going to try this a little later, thanks for the suggestion


My black screen at login was due to high memory over clock. Only way to revert the over clock was to run DDU in safe mode. Flashed the powercolor bios and over clocked the ram to 1.4Ghz

Seems like the xfx/390 bios have low memory voltage or tight timings.


----------



## RYZON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> Same card for me, anyone know if its possible to mod it?


anyone ?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RYZON*
> 
> Hello i have an Sapphire R9 290 tri-x OC, what is the best bios ?


Yes the card is a reference PCB, custom cooler.

It has the newest UEFI out of all the models: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/170580/sapphire-r9290-4096-150129

My favorite so far is this PowerColor UEFI, I get the highest overclocks with this one.: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152917/powercolor-r9290-4096-140108
Quote:


> because Sapphire is using AMD's reference board this means that Sapphire's cooler is larger than the board itself. The board is 10.5" long, while the Tri-X cooler brings the total length of the card to a clean 12". Though despite the size difference, Sapphire has done an extremely good job with their build quality here


http://www.anandtech.com/show/7601/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-review-our-first-custom-cooled-290


----------



## RYZON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Yes the card is a reference PCB, custom cooler.
> 
> It has the newest UEFI out of all the models: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/170580/sapphire-r9290-4096-150129
> 
> My favorite so far is this PowerColor UEFI, I get the highest overclocks with this one.: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152917/powercolor-r9290-4096-140108
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7601/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-review-our-first-custom-cooled-290


do you try ani costum or modded bios?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> How to tell if my card is reference or custom?


Reference Card


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> do you try ani costum or modded bios?


Yes I've tried the modded r9 390 bios, it works but causes black screens on my card. My friend gave me the card because it kept black screening so I only tested a few UEFI until I found the powercolor which stopped the black screens. I haven't used an AMD card since my last 5770s. I removed it because it was obnoxiously loud. My raijintek morpheus cooler should be in on Wednesday, I'll play around with the card afterwards and probably give it to my brother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Reference Card


You can tell which cards use reference PCB by the AMD/nVidia logo right above the PCI-E interface. Which means we are allowed to flash pretty much every manufacturer's reference UEFI/Bios onto a card.


----------



## PunkX 1

How are some of the R9 390's doing under water?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> How are some of the R9 390's doing under water?


Not bad. Both of mine do 1200+. One hits about 1250 the other about 1220 last I checked. Not terrible.


----------



## Streetdragon

both do 1200 with +144 offset. gpu max 50° vrm spikes to 80 because they are only passive


----------



## zxcv2013

What is the difference between bios 290X_ELPIDA_*MOD*_V1.8.rom and 290X_ELPIDA_*STOCK*_V1.8.rom?

And that then means 290X_*NOMOD_MOD*_V1.8.rom?









What do I need to install to fix BLACK SCREEN?


----------



## rampageBG

Hi guys. I am having black screen after windows logo. My card is PowerColor Turbo Duo R9 290 with Elpida memory and reference pcb (btw it's unlockable to 290X).
This is the bios of my card. I have tried to flash 390 bios for elpida memory but that didn't help. I think i'm gonna need more VDDC and VDDCI (maybe +50 and +100) but i'm not very good with hex editor and i cannot mod my bios correctly. Can someone help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## supermiguel

any advantage in doing this mods?


----------



## rampageBG

I'm trying to get rid of the black screen on boot and i'm pretty sure that more vddc and vddci will help. I think vddc (and vddci) is too low for stable 1250 memory and that is the reason for black screen.


----------



## moralalp

@spyshagg Hello mate, I am new here and trying to pick the right bios for my asus r9 290x. I am reading through the pages but someone talks about your bios and someone else talks about Kizwan's mod so I am almost lost in the thread. Can you please give me the link of the latest stable bios for my gpu?


----------



## Mantus84

Hey i also want to make my Asus 290x Matrix Platinum to an 390x havent flashed an gfxcard since i did it on my old msi gx740 laptop with an 5870m gfxcard but i want to try this is there an bios for my card that is good. As there is 2 bioses on the card i dont care that much if it really failed but would nice to have an 390x on one bios. So please help my friends. Elphila or what the name is are the memory on my card heard bad things about those so wouldnt be sad if the card was alittle bit faster on my old rig









So i ask anyone for some directions or files and how to do :] Thannk you in advance- Best regards Marcus from sweden


----------



## chris89

Is anyone running the Gelid Icy Vision? I was amazed they are hitting like less than 60C on the regulators and core at load... Just amazing.

If you guys have any good 290X videos with great cooling in gameplay I'd be happy to see.

I have 2x 290X that are bad atm, because of cap solder failure among caps possibly failing. Card(s) are cold and displayless upon boot. Getting that done and planned to run Gelid Icy Vision on both of my 290X cards.

Thanks


----------



## Miskeen

Hello

can i install this Bios with my Asus R9290-4GD5 / BIOS Version 015.039.000.006.003516

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152111/asus-r9290-4096-131017-1


----------



## grifers

Hi. There bios mod for 295x2?. Thanks and sorry my language, im use google traslator.


----------



## AmcieK

Hello.
I have this card . What bios i should use ? 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8? will be ok ?
http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-r9-200-series/amd-radeon-r9-290-double-dissipation-edition-r9-290a-edfd


----------



## abg00

hi friends.
i have a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290X OC 8 GB card with this bios.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/172431/172431
elpida ram
test all present bios. dont work. blue screen after driver install
can i modify bios for memory mod?


----------



## PontiacGTX

I wonder if someone has used/owned a HIS R9 290X ICEQ x2 or the Diamond R9 290X dual fan?


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 
> 
> I modded an asus r9-390x bios in order to work with asus r9-290dcii and 290xdcii gpus.
> 
> Applied mods:
> -Added BBBG elpida rams info table + stilt values. Correct info is showed now on gpu-z too.
> -Corrected vram size and density.
> -OC'ed to 1100/1300Mhz with fixed DPM values which set VDDC ~1.2V stable under load. *+38mV on VDDC and +31mV on VDDCI are applied. These values are restored to 0 if you reset any settings applied by using any overclocking tool (msi ab, trixx, iturbo etc) but it will immediate lead to driver crash. Restore clocks manually and leave VDDC and VDDCI values to as written above*. Expect around 13.2k graphics score on firestrike 1.1.
> -Device ID and sub-vendor should be displayed correctly now on Asus r9-290dcii and Asus r9-290x dcii gpus. 1002-67B1/0 for asus r9290/x dcii respectively.
> -Would be cautious if i was using it with the stock cooler.
> 
> Why to use this bios? Does not produce memory errors (as other bios do) and according to my gpu perfromance runs better with less heat on higher core clocks without artifacts/glitches.
> As usual, do not blame me if this bios burn/destroy your gpu, test it on your own responsibility.
> Credits should go to the starters of these mods, not to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290 DCII
> 
> 
> 
> Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290dcii.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for ASUS R9-290X DCII
> 
> 
> 
> Asusr9390x_moddedfor_asusr9290xdcii.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The base file used: ASUS_R9390X. Just for reference purposes do not flash it to your r9-290(x) gpu
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS-R9_390X_basefile.zip 98k .zip file


Great BIOS! My BIOS starting acting weird 3 days ago so I decided to give yours a try. I get less/no artifacts if I push to her to 1210C and I finally got 15k on Firestrike!

+REP


----------



## Roy360

So, I'm getting I missed something in the OP, but how come my cards are still detected as R9 290s despite flashing the Eplida MOD bios

Stock Settings: 

Clock speeds are the seem despite the voltage increase.

All said, performance still increased slightly.

New: 

Old:


----------



## ArchangelPT

Is it ok if i try to flash the bios using the gigabyte VGA utility since i couldn't make it work with the regular method?

Edit: Nevermind it didn't work, feels bad.


----------



## ogglaboggla

Hi Folks!

You're my last hope...









I have a very ugly Asus R290X DC II here...
I always get black screens on desktop with it.

*My question is: will the R390X Bios from here help to fix this nasty behaviour?*

I already tried a BIOS update fom Asus which make thing only worser!









Thx for an short answer...


----------



## DrunkenCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogglaboggla*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> You're my last hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very ugly Asus R290X DC II here...
> I always get black screens on desktop with it.
> 
> *My question is: will the R390X Bios from here help to fix this nasty behaviour?*
> 
> I already tried a BIOS update fom Asus which make thing only worser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for an short answer...


wont work but what bios version does ur card have and what ram i found the lower revisions black screen more the higher revisions work better also iv had 290 and 290x cards driver crash with bad surface mount caps on vrm side all depends if card was used for bitcoin


----------



## ogglaboggla

Okay... great sh....
I should have waiten for you answer...








Now my card is not working anymore...
I used the special BIOS for especially this card from some pages before here.
Atiflash at DOS did install it and that was the end.
No output since then. I switched to my internal GPU and i can still see
the 290x but i won't get it back to do anything.









The Windows Flash Tool shows weird informations:


When i call up the ATIflash Tool on Windows i even could flash them back to
the origin BIOS but it's still not working.

What to do???


----------



## DrunkenCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogglaboggla*
> 
> Okay... great sh....
> I should have waiten for you answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my card is not working anymore...
> I used the special BIOS for especially this card from some pages before here.
> Atiflash at DOS did install it and that was the end.
> No output since then. I switched to my internal GPU and i can still see
> the 290x but i won't get it back to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Windows Flash Tool shows weird informations:
> 
> 
> When i call up the ATIflash Tool on Windows i even could flash them back to
> the origin BIOS but it's still not working.
> 
> What to do???


flip bios switch to the backup bios then when windows then back up ur bios after u do that flip bios switch to the bad one and open atiwin flash and try to flash the card do not i repeat do not flash over the backup bios or u was be screwed


----------



## ogglaboggla

Thanks for your support DrunkenCat!
(btw: i own two nice cats...)

Things go very weird here....









I red about a "special" BIOS for this Card at a different source which was given out only for the press for the sample cards.

I gave the DOS atiflash a last chance... And: Tada! The card is back to life!
And: No black screen for over 1/2 hour + stable with 5 minute 100% CPU test with FurMark.

But still very crappy Information at this mysterious Windows AtiFlashTool.

But the Radeon Control-Panel sees the Card with all the right informations...

So: If this diva will work now without any black screens in future i'm happy & won't touch it ever again!









Where is this BIOS-switch on the card? I still didn't find it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DrunkenCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogglaboggla*
> 
> Thanks for your support DrunkenCat!
> (btw: i own two nice cats...)
> 
> Things go very weird here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I red about a "special" BIOS for this Card at a different source which was given out only for the press for the sample cards.
> 
> I gave the DOS atiflash a last chance... And: Tada! The card is back to life!
> And: No black screen for over 1/2 hour + stable with 5 minute 100% CPU test with FurMark.
> 
> But still very crappy Information at this mysterious Windows AtiFlashTool.
> 
> But the Radeon Control-Panel sees the Card with all the right informations...
> 
> So: If this diva will work now without any black screens in future i'm happy & won't touch it ever again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this BIOS-switch on the card? I still didn't find it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


the bios switch is on side of the card near the rear panel its a tiny black switch has 2 positions never flash over ur back up its there if u **** things up lol


----------



## ogglaboggla

Okay!
I'll search for this switch... but i don't need it for the moment...

Just if somebody owns this Asus R9 290X OC DirectCU II Card, too...
I found this BIOS in a different forum:
It is an "AMD review sample" which was used for public presentations...
For some hours i don't have any black screen freezes any more...
If someone else has this problem, try this BIOS:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147007/ati-r9290x-4096-131003-2

Thanks for the support here!


----------



## DrunkenCat

theres way better options then the refrence bios ur card has good cooling so u may be able to try a trix oc bios just need to see if the ram chip brands u got are supported with it first


----------



## ogglaboggla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenCat*
> 
> theres way better options then the refrence bios ur card has good cooling so u may be able to try a trix oc bios just need to see if the ram chip brands u got are supported with it first


Okay.... you oviously know what you're talking about.
That's good AND seldom!









1) I found the switch
2) Because i red at other sources the recommendation for the Sapphire TriX, too, i gave it a try
3) I'm a idiot...







why?
4) 1st i downloaded the TriX BIOS for 8GB card - fail...
5) 2nd i downloaded the TirX BIOS for 4GB card and forget to look after the ram chips - epic fail. Card was bricked now!








6) I booted with backup BIOS, switched to bricked BIOS and installed the right TriX BIOS now...
7) You were right: it works best! The cooling-management is much better with it and performance is better, too.
8) And the best: NO black screens at win!








9) So: no Asus card anymore; Sapphire: you're welcome!







GPU-Z detects it as a Sapphire....

So thanks a lot DrunkenCat! You made my day!









On last question: The card is always shown as R9 200... normal?


----------



## haakkern

Hello Peeps.

I have also a R290 Card in Crossfire i assume its possible to Flash my card whit this modded bios ?

I was looking for a new bios for my card cause one of my cards is running a old one. i want it to be the same.

I got a Full Ek Costume Loop so i don't worry about cooling.
i got a picture of my cards.. I will post them here.

R290.gif 23k .gif file





As you can see on the pictures the one runs 015.044.000.011.000000 Ant the another card run 015.042.000.000.000000.
I think i would be best for the system to have the same bios on Both cards ?
i Did also find new original bios here https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2706/sapphire-tri-x-r9-290-oc

The newest bios here is 015.049.000.040.000000 (i assume this is original?) Whats is the differences between this bios and the Modded one ? What are the "Fixes" ?
I would appreciate some good feed back if you guys this i should try this.









20160625_103518.jpg 2211k .jpg file


----------



## BuLLeT93

Hi guys, i'm going to buy a 290x dc2 , i've two choice, elpida or hynix mem.
What performs better whit bios mod? Thanks in advice!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuLLeT93*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm going to buy a 290x dc2 , i've two choice, elpida or hynix mem.
> What performs better whit bios mod? Thanks in advice!


Hynix is always better with everything. Dont bother with elpida..


----------



## Dekaohtoura

[email protected]!

Stuck with a very "difficult" VTX3d 290 X-Ed v2 with an Accelero IV cooling it.

Unfortunately, any o/c over 1030/1350 gives me strange on-off timeouts, even "no signal" without the driver crashing or anything (even tried 1100/1500, +50%, + 20something mV and while there was a constant on/off, the game/bench kept running problem "free").

Tried a Tri-X BIOS, bricked the card, managed to reset it (dual BIOS, TY!), tried a PowerColor PCS+ BIOS (worked, but same o/c problems and it gets corrupted every now and then), tried the 390 Hynix BIOS with modded Voltage (Windows load but upon log-in crashes), will now try the "stock" 390.

Any other suggestions?

edit: Nope, neither the "stock" 390 BIOS worked.

As soon as I installed the drivers (tried both ReLive and 16.11.5) the system froze.

Sigh...


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekaohtoura*
> 
> [email protected]!
> 
> Stuck with a very "difficult" VTX3d 290 X-Ed v2 with an Accelero IV cooling it...


Hey Deka,

I had a similar problem to you. Are you running dual screen by any change, or running a monitor with 144hz vsync?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> Hey Deka,
> 
> I had a similar problem to you. Are you running dual screen by any change, or running a monitor with 144hz vsync?


Yes, a 144Hz ACER XF270HU, connected via DP.


----------



## vagenrider

can anybody mod my bios? i have reference radeon r9 290x with hynix memory modules..

{my bios} http://www.mediafire.com/file/8qum992d02mcgqa/Hawaii.rar


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> can anybody mod my bios? i have reference radeon r9 290x with hynix memory modules..
> 
> {my bios} http://www.mediafire.com/file/8qum992d02mcgqa/Hawaii.rar


Have you tried out the op's BIOS's?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Have you tried out the op's BIOS's?


tried mate but link both links are down..


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> tried mate but link both links are down..


?????????? Link is fine.

http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> ?????????? Link is fine.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181


tested many times and download never started.. hopefully a good friend @mirzet1976 give me his links so its ok!


----------



## boot318

^I can download it from that site.... no problem. Maybe your ISP blocked it?

Someone (or me) will post it if he doesn't give it to you.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> tested many times and download never started.. hopefully a good friend @mirzet1976 give me his links so its ok!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> ^I can download it from that site.... no problem. Maybe your ISP blocked it?
> 
> Someone (or me) will post it if he doesn't give it to you.


Works fine for me too.

Edit: With permission I could make a mirror. I see the mirror is dead.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Works fine for me too.
> 
> Edit: With permission I could make a mirror. I see the mirror is dead.


I just updated the TinyUpload mirror as it was down for some reason. (No downloads for 100 days I believe.) But here is an updated link on *TinyUpload:* http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=08770917662868339242

For some reason I can no longer edit the OP of this thread, which is very disappointing. But nonetheless hopefully that link is useful to you!

EDIT: Also I just confirmed that the FileDropper link is still working 100%, so I am not sure why people are reporting that they cannot download from the FileDropper link.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekaohtoura*
> 
> Yes, a 144Hz ACER XF270HU, connected via DP.


Try forcing your monitor to only go 120hz, then try overclocking/bios mods.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> Try forcing your monitor to only go 120hz, then try overclocking/bios mods.


That's what I've been doing for the last 12 hours or so.

After your post, I searched about this 290 vs 144Hz monitors thing, and found a some info.

No luck, I'm afraid.

The best I could do was -6mV/0%/1030/1300, for absolute stability.

Even 1035core gave me on-offs @BF1 and Firestrike.

Will try to raise mem clocks, but I'm pretty sure that this card is a garbage clocker.


----------



## Smarg7

Hey guys so I have a pair of XFX 290x 8gb cards that I want to flash to 390x what Rom do I need to download? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrunkenCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smarg7*
> 
> Hey guys so I have a pair of XFX 290x 8gb cards that I want to flash to 390x what Rom do I need to download? Thanks in advance.


unless the ram chips are same model number as the 390x or 390 cards u need a custom moded bios with diffrent ram timeings and clock speed on ram


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> For some reason I can no longer edit the OP of this thread, which is very disappointing.


Check this thread for info mate







.


----------



## Smarg7

Same model number memory chips? Do I need look at the card itself to find out?


----------



## spyshagg

anyone with modded bios having issues with 16.12.1 relive driver with overclocked clocks?

My screen begins to show corruption with oc clocks. Didn't happen with the previous driver


----------



## mirzet1976

I use modded bios with clocks 1150/1350MHz and I do not have these problems but I have another problem can not OC GPU for benching, clock won't to apply no matter what software I use to OC GPU GPU-Z always shows stock clock now I am 16.11.5 drver.


----------



## spyshagg

Yes i found the relive driver only allows third party apps to set the vcore offset and not the clocks. To set the clocks you must do it inside wattman.

Also, the offset you chose in the third party app will be remembered after rebooting windows. So you only need to open wattman and set the clocks + powerlimit

Wattman should have the option to save profiles btw. Maybe next release.


----------



## mirzet1976

You're right, I noticed that with the iTurbo remains voltage bur not the clocks and iTurbo in combination with Wattman did not know..

+Rep


----------



## spyshagg

yeah this way is working great for me!


----------



## goshobul

Excuse my ignorence. I am new to this. I have a 290 windforce. Can somebody suggest a working 290x bios or even better a 390x? How much of a performance increase can I get?


----------



## Naeem

can i use this bios on Asus R9 290X DCU2 wich has 1050mhz clock 1350mhz mem from factory ?


----------



## spyshagg

Yes, I am using it on that card since forever


----------



## boot318

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152939/asus-r9290x-4096-131206-2

I was wondering if someone could mod my original bios? I just want the 1375-1500 strap timings to be copied to the 1500-1625 timing. I just get 30-40mhz better core clock with the original, instead of the modified 390x bios.

IDK if makes sense to do it.









[EDIT] NVM. It seems like the custom 390x bios on my card doesn't like anything over 1500mhz on the memory. I could get 1625 on my original bios







. I get better scores with the 390x bios though







.


----------



## Hunterwebs

Hello! Happy new year forum! I'm the first in this year to post hehehe!

I've a problem with my GPU.

I've installed this BIOS (mod/no mod versios) on my Sapphire R9 290 Dual X (this model) but with all versions ... when I install the drivers (the newest version and the pre-Crimsons reLIVE version that works nice for me with BIOS stock), it only gives me a black screen (in secure mode/without drivers it starts perfectly).

i was following all the tutorial (it has samsung memories), step by step and it boots perfectly but when the PC arrives to w7 starting ... black screen. I ask here because there is no info about my GPU. I want to install this BIOS because I've flicks with DP monitor. The problem is the same that had @Dekaohtoura (also with two monitors)

Thanks!


----------



## StefanZ

That AMD WATTMAN is a worthless piece of crap.
It looks nice, but it's useless...


----------



## MartB

-deleted


----------



## MSIMAX

so i revisted this thread after being one of the first guinea pigs of this bios which led to constant driver cashes now the lastest bios works









im using the elpida mod bios 290x


----------



## NauSmoke

I got nothing but LOVE







for everyone involved in this !!! my r9 290 went from 270 sols to 330 sols now , and that with 15 degrees lower than previous setting ,














 I'm so happy


----------



## FL0RI4NN

Hey guys,
I was lucky to pick up a r9 295x2 (I know its not mentioned but it's basicially a 290x), and was now wondering, if there is any 390x bios I could flash (Master & Slave Rom) ;D Or if it was even possible.
Sorry if this question was already asked, but i cant seem to find the answer to it anywhere ;(


----------



## abg00

Saphire R9 290x 8Gb with EDW4032BABG Elpida memory
all bios not fitted to this card. only stock https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/172850/Sapphire.R9290X.8192.141224_1.rom
plz help me to patch


----------



## Soma38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smarg7*
> 
> Hey guys so I have a pair of XFX 290x 8gb cards that I want to flash to 390x what Rom do I need to download? Thanks in advance.


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0Bz-WxaV-qnUNZHN6aS1udjBScTA?usp=sharing


----------



## Oggyvonkenobi

Pls is any1 have moded bios for Asus r9 290x cu II oc elpida memory, with gpu 1100 mhz and memory 1350mhz with moded voltage for black screen fix?


----------



## abg00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soma38*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0Bz-WxaV-qnUNZHN6aS1udjBScTA?usp=sharing


check this bios on elpida ram. dont work ((
but elpida ram support present inside bios
plz help me to patch elpida 290x card


----------



## Smarg7

_double post_


----------



## Smarg7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soma38*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0Bz-WxaV-qnUNZHN6aS1udjBScTA?usp=sharing


I will try the rom this weekend. Will post and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## AndreVeck

I have a R9 290 trix oc with the 390 bios. I can't boot in windows with the modded bios due to heavy artifacting. The screen had horizontal lines and only a portion of it was visible.
Is that a common problem? how do I solve it?

The 390 stock bios boots fine but it has lower base clocks than my original card.

Sapphire Trixx doesn't work anymore due to the bios switch.
What program do you recommend?


----------



## Gebrey

Hi guys,
I did "R9 290 4GB sapphire reference ELPIDA --> R9 290X 4GB Asus reference ELPIDA" flashing like 2 years ago and every went fine. Of course, I did it on second BIOS slot of the GPU. Two month ago, I tried to boot my pc but was like when you forgot to connect both PSU cable. My BIOS was setted to load an external GPU that missed. So I switched my BIOS switch on R9 290(X) for the factory rom. The PC worked normally. I tried your ELPIDA R9 290(X) rom (my GPU came as an R9 290X with an R9 290 bios) and I tried to reload my old ASUS rom but I obtained the same problem. So I flashed stock rom and every went fine.

I'm thinking that AMD blocked custom ROMs via software.
Are you informed about that?
Can you help me to flash the best bios suitable for an R9 290X SAPPHIRE ELPIDA 4GB reference, avoiding these bios problems?

NB:Some time ago (1 month, the last i remember) happened that my pc started a BIOS flashing without say anything. I was unable to interact with that flashing. I thought was done, but a week later again, and again afer a pair of days.

Have a nice day


----------



## Satanello

Edit.

Inviato da mTalk


----------



## Satanello

Damn! I posted in a wrong thread and i can't edit with Mtalk... Excuse me:-\

Inviato da mTalk


----------



## Darap21

Hello ... I have the Sapphire R9 290 and I want to do an upgrade to 290Χ


----------



## Crucius

Ok, I've followed the instructions and I think it worked, how do I verify? I forgot to do a benchmark beforehand, and GPU-Z still says it's an R9 200 Series, what other numbers can I look for?


----------



## madmanmarz

looks like it worked, look at your shader count before and after. hopefully you guys are following the instructions to see if your card is unlockable so you don't end up bricking.


----------



## Baboo85

Hi. I have a Sapphire R9 290X and I want to overclock it.

Does this bios help me to surpass some limits?

For example:
- default settings: Core 1000MHz, Memory 1250MHz
- actual OC (with WattMan): Core 1090MHz (at 1100 and above I have visual problem), Memory 1400MHz (at 1500 I have serious problem and blank monitor after some seconds, even in Windows)


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> I have a R9 290 trix oc with the 390 bios. I can't boot in windows with the modded bios due to heavy artifacting. The screen had horizontal lines and only a portion of it was visible.
> Is that a common problem? how do I solve it?
> 
> The 390 stock bios boots fine but it has lower base clocks than my original card.
> 
> Sapphire Trixx doesn't work anymore due to the bios switch.
> What program do you recommend?


How is Trixx related to a BIOS switch? That makes no sense..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darap21*
> 
> Hello ... I have the Sapphire R9 290 and I want to do an upgrade to 290Χ


Wrong thread. Please go to here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucius*
> 
> Ok, I've followed the instructions and I think it worked, how do I verify? I forgot to do a benchmark beforehand, and GPU-Z still says it's an R9 200 Series, what other numbers can I look for?


The BIOS version is 049 so that is indeed a 390 BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baboo85*
> 
> Hi. I have a Sapphire R9 290X and I want to overclock it.
> 
> Does this bios help me to surpass some limits?
> 
> For example:
> - default settings: Core 1000MHz, Memory 1250MHz
> - actual OC (with WattMan): Core 1090MHz (at 1100 and above I have visual problem), Memory 1400MHz (at 1500 I have serious problem and blank monitor after some seconds, even in Windows)


I don't know what limits you want to surpass.. It won't make your card magically a good clocker..


----------



## Baboo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I don't know what limits you want to surpass.. It won't make your card magically a good clocker..


Idk, I expect something like a better stability of the power, a real unlock of the voltage control (now limited on the core), so I can push more MHz









In an old notebook (Toshiba A100) I had a 7600Go. With modified drivers I set the Core from 450 to 500MHz and the Memory from 350 to 500MHz.
It was stable and it was incredible. The last OC on the GPU Card was in a desktop 8600 GTS XXX Edition, but the frequencies were already pushed hard beyond imagination (Core-Shader-Memory: 540-1190-1400 to 730-1566-2260) so there was not much room for improvement.

I can't believe that a modern GPU Card cannot go over certain limits. There must be a method to "unlock" it...


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baboo85*
> 
> Idk, I expect something like a better stability of the power, a real unlock of the voltage control (now limited on the core), so I can push more MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an old notebook (Toshiba A100) I had a 7600Go. With modified drivers I set the Core from 450 to 500MHz and the Memory from 350 to 500MHz.
> It was stable and it was incredible. The last OC on the GPU Card was in a desktop 8600 GTS XXX Edition, but the frequencies were already pushed hard beyond imagination (Core-Shader-Memory: 540-1190-1400 to 730-1566-2260) so there was not much room for improvement.
> 
> I can't believe that a modern GPU Card cannot go over certain limits. There must be a method to "unlock" it...


You could mod your current BIOS or a 390X BIOS for that. Inform here on how to do that.. But I don't get how you're limited on voltage. I could push my 290X to +200 mV with Trixx. I wouldn't really go above that..


----------



## GigaBuster.exe

the hynix mod only has 8GB version for the stock version, does anyone have the 4GB version
4GB tri-x original version


----------



## trait0r

Hi guys,

it's been a while since the last time I read this thread and it's a pleasure to see so much activity for our good old Hawai GPU.

I'm still using Spyhagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan and I'm perfectly happy with this. Until Yesterday, I was using Crimson driver v16.9.2 but I decided to give a try to the last AMD drivers. To my surprise, performance dropped dramaticaly. For example, on Valley Benchmark, score dropped from around 3000 to 2400 !

Is this due to some previous optimisations in the driver wich worked nicely with the modded BIOS ? Is there a way to achieve good performance with an updated driver ?


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> it's been a while since the last time I read this thread and it's a pleasure to see so much activity for our good old Hawai GPU.
> 
> I'm still using Spyhagg's BIOS modded by Kizwan and I'm perfectly happy with this. Until Yesterday, I was using Crimson driver v16.9.2 but I decided to give a try to the last AMD drivers. To my surprise, performance dropped dramaticaly. For example, on Valley Benchmark, score dropped from around 3000 to 2400 !
> 
> Is this due to some previous optimisations in the driver wich worked nicely with the modded BIOS ? Is there a way to achieve good performance with an updated driver ?


hi, it's not due to a optimization between the 16.9.2 And your drivers, this just sometimes when you update drivers the synergy between the driver and your card suck, so just USE DDU for uninstall correctly your drivers and after That reinstall your drivers until you got the sames score than before ,reboot after any action uninstall/install, if it still don't work try to check if the score différence is not due to your tesselation, the tesselation if you disabled it in your Last drivers improve the performance, And update your drivers could have just put thé tesselation on ON again, but for me this is just.bad install, cause it's like -30%perf


----------



## Mech0z

Sapphire just sent me a new bios for my R9 290 Tri-x,, anyone know what position the bios switch should be in when I flash it?


----------



## Streetdragon

just any position is ok. after flashing, test the bios/card


----------



## liomojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I did indeed! I used this guide: https://www.reddit.com/r/ScryptMiningRigs/comments/1xi194/bios_flash_guide_r9_270_and_270x/
> and was able to flash this BIOS to both cards:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155092/gigabyte-r9290-4096-140119.html.
> It worked out great! No issues so far.
> 
> Now that I know I can do it fairly easily I am going to go grab the modified R9 390X BIOS from Guru3D and try to put that on the cards. Everyone that can get it to flash to their cards is reporting lower temperatures / power consumption and higher bench scores. Should be a good adventure!


Hi i tried to flash the newest bios to this card https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155092/gigabyte-r9290-4096-140119 , but the card crashes and don`t want to install drivers! i see here that you succeeded to flash it , can you post the bios you flashed it? it is with elpida ddr!

edit: It happened at the end with thw mod voltage elpida bios!


----------



## JMeth

Hi all,

I've searched this entire thread, but can't find much about my GPU, which is the Asus R9 290 4gb (https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2598/asus-r9-290). So *not* DCII, but the 'normal' one.

On the PCI-e point is written AMD and on stock (?) cooler is an Asus logo.

Could anyone tell me if I could use the modified r9 390 bios?

Thanks in advance.

*EDIT: Forget to mention that my GPU has Elpida memory*


----------



## gooshpitz

Hi all,
Why is my card's memory still clocked at 1300? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gummyberry17

Hi guys,

i have a VTX3D 290x 4gb 512bit reference card. and i want to flash it as 390x . what is the best 390x bios and is my card open for flashing?



thanks in advance guys !


----------



## grifers

This bios have problems with 290x and relive drivers in my case, anyone have same issues? (freezes, artefacts). Reference 290x..... With Crimson 16.11.5 not.


----------



## darthgrey

Hi all

I have a problem with my MSI 290X Lightning card. On stock BIOS it works on 1150/6000MHz without any problems, but results I'm having in benchmarks are lower, then on my previous Gigabyte 290X OC card with 390X BIOS on 1100/5500 (abt. 1450 vs 1541 in Unigine Heaven 4.0). So I decided to flash my Lightning card with modded BIOS from 390X, but it does not work properly after flashing! With "290X_LIGHTNING_MOD_V1.8" BIOS card can't pass even 1st test in Unigine on *default* clocks. Well, maybe there was a problem in voltage table from 390X, but with "290X_LIGHTNING_STOCK_V1.8" I can't pass Unigine test either. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jeshuastarr

meh


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> the modded elpida timings started causing crashing in the AMD relive drivers. switched to the unmodded timings and it seems that all of the crashing has stopped. just mentioning that. i have an XFX reference 290X with elpida VRAM.


what u mean by crashing? which conditions(programms and etc)?


----------



## Weresk

Hi. I have MSI gaming 290 4GB card (hynix) when i flash mod bioses all of them is for 8GB memory cards. Please tell me how to change this. Thanks


----------



## vulcan4d

For those with a Sapphire R9 290 new edition (2015 version), this bios does not work and causes a black screen the moment the 390 drivers are installed. I have not found a way around this except to revert back to the stock or any other 290 bios. The Bios used is for the Samsung FS memory. I've tried this many months ago and again today thinking that maybe it was something the drivers but it's still happening. So those of you who may try the bios update on your Sapphire R9 290 new edition just be aware of this. Cheers.


----------



## san1eri

Hi guys!

I'm having problems when trying to flash a custom bios on my XFX R9 290 card. I followed the instructions in the first post, created a bootable USB-drive, copied and renamed atiflash.exe and the custom bios on the drive. When I boot from the drive and try to run the command ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 0_NEW.ROM, I get this message: This program cannot be run in dos mode.

What am I doing wrong? I did make sure to use the atiflash.exe, not the atiwinflash utility. When I download and unzip Atiflash 2.74 the folder contains atiflash, atiwinflash and many other files. Am I supposed to copy all or just some of these files to the flash drive?

Edit: I downloaded atiflash 4.17 and used that instead. It worked just fine and I was able to flash the modded bios on my card. 3DMark Time Spy graphics score improved by 120 points.


----------



## johnz31975

hello i have 2 xfx r9 290 not unlockable and one asus matrix r9 290x on my system. In dx12, crossfire is enabled but time spy in 3d mark only uses the first card the asus one. If i test tomb raider with dx12 enabled only the first card works, but in dx11 all of them work, and in fire strike 3d mark again again all of them work. I think this is a problem with dx12 crossfire with different device ids in cards. I tryied to write bios from r9 290x to my 2 xfx cards, but ati flash changes device id from 67B1(290) TO 67B0(290X) but when i use gpu z in windows the device id is not changed it is still 67B1, SO NO LUCK WITH XFX cards, My second option is to try to change device id to the matrix card, can someone please if this a correct idea mod my bios from device id 67B0 to 67B1 so i can test the other option?
here is my bios
https://www.mediafire.com/?0vh6ucli8za7xgf


----------



## HyperZ

@Weresk pm sent with the bios I use! Good luck!


----------



## masterross

Hi guys,

I have VTX3D Radeon R9 290 4GB Samsung GDDR5

I tried Samsung flash mod but when 390 drivers are installed I got black screen.

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500031A9 Samsung (K4G20325FD)
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Can anyone help me?
Here is the original firmware:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bvydl20camst7mb/VTX3D%20Radeon%20R9%20290%204GB%20GDDR5%20Samsung.rom?dl=0


----------



## NathG79

Hi folks.

I have a sapphire 290x vapor-x 8gb with elpida ram.

Is possible to flash to a 390x bios without issues.
Anyone done this to guide me through it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Streetdragon

dont flash a 390 on a vapor. just dont. i made it and it killed one of my vapor. stick with the bios/clock it


----------



## AquaFX

Thanks man!

I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X and it kept hitting 86° at full load 1100/1250MHz. 26MH/s
With this mod my card stays at 75° at full load also 1100/1250MHz and it gets 26.3MH/s

Thank you so much!


----------



## prfkt

Nevermind my popup blocker was stopping the download


----------



## Recursion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquaFX*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X and it kept hitting 86° at full load 1100/1250MHz. 26MH/s
> With this mod my card stays at 75° at full load also 1100/1250MHz and it gets 26.3MH/s
> 
> Thank you so much!


It gives me 34 mh/s with a 290x.


----------



## AquaFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recursion*
> 
> It gives me 34 mh/s with a 290x.


Yeah, I ment it gave me 26MH/s with the dual miner. When it only mines Ethereum then I get about 31.5MH/s.


----------



## Recursion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquaFX*
> 
> Yeah, I ment it gave me 26MH/s with the dual miner. When it only mines Ethereum then I get about 31.5MH/s.


I wanted to post it anyway - I have 290X!


----------



## prfkt

You guys must be mining on Windows correct? Using the latest ethminer fork?

I'm getting about 57MH/s with a 290x and a 290 flashed to 390x. I was expecting a bigger performance boost. Perhaps I need overclock and newest windows drivers instead of using AMDGPU-Pro?

I'm mining on Linux btw using the newest ethminer fork and AMDGPU-PRO opencl with opensource AMDGPU display drivers. A hybrid driver.


----------



## Recursion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prfkt*
> 
> You guys must be mining on Windows correct? Using the latest ethminer fork?
> 
> I'm getting about 57MH/s with a 290x and a 290 flashed to 390x. I was expecting a bigger performance boost. Perhaps I need overclock and newest windows drivers instead of using AMDGPU-Pro?
> 
> I'm mining on Linux btw using the newest ethminer fork and AMDGPU-PRO opencl with opensource AMDGPU display drivers. A hybrid driver.


I am watercooled and I have a 290x! Read here for better oc on a 290x:

"Hi, read the comments here:https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6ic944/so_are_290x390x295x2_still_good_to_go.
I flashed the bios from here:https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2XVfIhkHZlfMllHSHp5RmFvYlU and the description:https://archive.litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=16623.0.
Download hawaiireader from here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x
You may also need HD7XXUEFIPatchtool and also read about bios editing from there.
With 2 bios it's simply try and error but I am also watercooled.
You could try the lowasic bios from stilt because it's the only one that's worked.
Then you can mod the bios in Hawaiireader.
Core and memory is too simple but for undervolting you need to change a few tables because they need to match. The core and memory table on the first tab and all the tables and the second (or third) tab.
For mining only important is the last entry (max powerstate).
Currently my oc is 1208/1325/1263 but I am watercooled but not a full block. I have a block on the gpu and custom heatsink on the vrms.
It's also nice to have a kill-a-watt. The 290x draws a lot! 190W in Gpu-z but 300W from the wall!"

[1] https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6iw7p8/radeon_r9_290x_not_hashing_right/djc60jo/


----------



## prfkt

Dear god I never realized one 290x drew 300W. That's insane. Also thank you for the advice. I'll probably be getting rid of these cards after I put in a few months of mining and grab a Vega a chip. Did you see Frontier edition was only managing 33MH/s? Finding EK blocks for 290x is getting hard and expensive. They're a rarity these days. A year or two ago they were still relatively cheap.


----------



## Recursion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prfkt*
> 
> Dear god I never realized one 290x drew 300W. That's insane. Also thank you for the advice. I'll probably be getting rid of these cards after I put in a few months of mining and grab a Vega a chip. Did you see Frontier edition was only managing 33MH/s? Finding EK blocks for 290x is getting hard and expensive. They're a rarity these days. A year or two ago they were still relatively cheap.


Unfortunatley it's 300W.


----------



## Xuper

Hello , can anyone modify memory timing for Ethereum?

Here my file :

XFX290Doubledissipation.zip 100k .zip file


I only need memory timing , other VRM settings/Power tune and etc.. doesn't matter.I only need this damn timing for my ETH.I can tune power settings with Claymore.

I was able to flash RX480 with strap 1750 and they work like charm.

Thanks for help.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prfkt*
> 
> Dear god I never realized one 290x drew 300W. That's insane. Also thank you for the advice. I'll probably be getting rid of these cards after I put in a few months of mining and grab a Vega a chip. Did you see Frontier edition was only managing 33MH/s? Finding EK blocks for 290x is getting hard and expensive. They're a rarity these days. A year or two ago they were still relatively cheap.


https://www.visiontek.com/visiontek

A couple of months ago they were only 59 dollars with backplate.


----------



## Vodkanakas

I have an R9 290 with Hynix Memory could someone show me where the memory timings are in hex editor to change strapps for tighter timings. i cant seem to find them.

This is the bios File

Hawaiitest3.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## Vodkanakas

sorry this is the wrong thread..


----------



## jays112

Hello can you help me with my 290x matrix bios?

I would like modded memory timings for memory, modded voltage table and modded idle voltages from an R9 390x bios. Send me PM and maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## spyshagg

My Asus 290X DCU II is starting to degrade pretty hard. Max stable clock fell to 1120 from 1150 a year ago.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay guys. I have an R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X 4GB, NON-unlockable. Tried the BIOS thats in the R9 290 Hynix folder, (memory is Hynix), flashes ok, boots ok, drivers are ok... but when i fired up the sgminer, it instantly hanged, and the drivers crashed. For some reason, the BIOS in that folder is Grenada XT 8GB, which is from R9 390X. And this is the reason it craps out. Any BIOS for this card from the 300 series?


----------



## Firedrops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> My Asus 290X DCU II is starting to degrade pretty hard. Max stable clock fell to 1120 from 1150 a year ago.


Has this been with a 390/390x bios all along?


----------



## trait0r

Yeah, same here. And random blackscreens on Desktop are back >:-


----------



## Nsomnia

I tried flashing my XFX R9 290x with the same memory located in the download and the video card hangs when trying to use it, although windows loads the drivers etc. fine.

This is for ethereum mining.

Any ideas? Trying to restore it now.

Also these things are like a jet engine compared to my RX 460 and nVidia 1060 any tips for underclocking/undervolting values to keep noise down while keeping performance at/near the same?


----------



## Nsomnia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay guys. I have an R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X 4GB, NON-unlockable. Tried the BIOS thats in the R9 290 Hynix folder, (memory is Hynix), flashes ok, boots ok, drivers are ok... but when i fired up the sgminer, it instantly hanged, and the drivers crashed. For some reason, the BIOS in that folder is Grenada XT 8GB, which is from R9 390X. And this is the reason it craps out. Any BIOS for this card from the 300 series?


Same issue I have only with XFX and I got the Elipidi memory.


----------



## DiakonCz

Hello, I have Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X 4GB GDDR5 OC (UEFI) 11226-00-40G, 1040MHz core, memory 5200MHz. I´d like flash bios to 390x can you guys send my link for correct bios for my card please? thank you.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiakonCz*
> 
> Hello, I have Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X 4GB GDDR5 OC (UEFI) 11226-00-40G, 1040MHz core, memory 5200MHz. I´d like flash bios to 390x can you guys send my link for correct bios for my card please? thank you.


I'm pretty sure the the Tri-X uses the reference PCB. If so, you can use the BIOS proved by OP on 1st post.


----------



## Nsomnia

Use GPU-z to get your memory type and flash, I still havn't tried I'm already getting 32Mh/s compared to stock 27Mh/s


----------



## khael

Hello,
i'm so sorry for this post, but my last vga was an and 7870 and i din'd study newer vga after the 7870....
Today i received an ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II; i read this topic...
If i understand well, is possible to unlock the [email protected]/390x, is it right? or is just a mod to [email protected]?
The ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II suppose is not a stock GPU, is possible to mod?
I suppose that mod a bios with this vga is risk free (have 2 bios, 1 stock 1 ultra) right?
Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khael*
> 
> Hello,
> i'm so sorry for this post, but my last vga was an and 7870 and i din'd study newer vga after the 7870....
> Today i received an ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II; i read this topic...
> If i understand well, is possible to unlock the [email protected]/390x, is it right? or is just a mod to [email protected]?
> The ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II suppose is not a stock GPU, is possible to mod?
> I suppose that mod a bios with this vga is risk free (have 2 bios, 1 stock 1 ultra) right?
> Thanks in advance for your support!


Yes it may unlock or not, you'll need to check.
And yes, it is safe since those cards do have 2 bios in it. You'll need to check this also cuz i dont know if newer cards dont have it.

Its really easy and safe following the instructions. If it fail, you'll probably boot with the other bios and flash again remembering to change the bios switch back.


----------



## Tame

Just to report some of my findings with my R9 290... 3D performance:

R9 290 bios with R9 390 MC & optimized timings
< R9 290 bios with optimized timings
< R9 390 bios with optimized timings
< R9 390 bios with R9 290 MC & optimized timings

In short, I get the best performance with R9 390 bios with the optimized Vram info from my R9 290 bios. The "optimized timings" are the same for all, something I've been working on...


----------



## zv3rug4

Guys, can I make this procedure through AtiWinFlash? Cause when I try to install bios it tolds me: "This program can't be runned from MS-DOS"


----------



## fuibauer

Hello, is there a better bios of the Sapphire Tri-X R9 290X 8G D5? Dunno but i think that card isnt optimized well if you look at the voltage table (but im noob^^). Also is this normal that the card cant do the 1020 mhz without higlhy increase the power limit to 30 % atleast???

http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/oIltqI81/file.html Bios of the card.


----------



## chris89

Can someone add 2125mhz timings from 1500mhz strap up & up?

I need looser timings for 1563mhz error free... I get no errors on stock timings at 1500mhz, however 1563mhz sees errors right away on stock timings & with 2000mhz timing strap...

So I need to use 2125mhz timings...

Thanks

Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zv3rug4*
> 
> Guys, can I make this procedure through AtiWinFlash? Cause when I try to install bios it tolds me: "This program can't be runned from MS-DOS"


ATIWINFLASH.EXE

Right click compatibility "RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR" Ok.

Double-click ATIWINFLASH.EXE

If you want to force flash ... Right click clear area of ATIWINFLASH folder .. Open Command Prompt here...

atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom

5 MINUTES TO FLASH SOMETIMES, CAN'T TOUCH ANYTHING.


----------



## chris89

Does anyone have hawaii bios reader 2.0.5850.20926 with the memory timings page?


----------



## chris89

I noticed something remarkable with 4K 390x testing.

I clocked the core to 750MHZ, which only needed 0.981v 981 millivolts at 4096x2160 on Prey.

The FPS at *1172Mhz* using *300 watts*, is *only 29 fps*. At *750MHZ*, it's 20 fps, with an unusual as ever *100,000,000 memory errors*, where as at *1000Mhz+, no errors*.

Interesting how insanely efficient it is at *750MHZ*, fan in *INAUDIBLE* and only hit 60C core.

So it's interesting at a CLOCK of *56.22% higher frequency, only yields 45% worse FPS... So that's saying something.*

Though *POWER* wise from *300* watts down to *89* watts is a remarkable *337% LESS POWER! 337%! YES 337% less power for 45% worse FPS.*


----------



## chris89

I did more testing & if left at 1333mv but 750mhz it runs at 1333mv and uses 200 watts, but no errors.

So the errors come from low vCore voltage... Interesting

I'll do some more testing to find out how to get more FPS...

*There's an anomaly lurking in HAWAII/ GRENADA.*

*I found out MEMORY ERRORS, come from too low vCORE.... WHY?!? Why does the IMC Integrated Memory Controller Error out with too little voltage? Maybe leakage? Too much leakage? What is causing this? AMD Made a BIG HUGE MISTAKE with HAWAII/ GRENADA not to Mention Fiji & VEGA..... There are Engineers not testing long enough, thats for sure... What is up with this?

So I tested it again at 4096x2160, Prey. FPS went up to 22 FPS, from 20 FPS, That's 10% more FPS without MEMORY ERRORS.

So were losing 10% performance with MEMORY ERRORS.

We gain 10% more performance without MEMORY ERRORS.

I suspect to run without errors, may need 1.000v at 750mhz, rather than 981mv, or 1.050v, something like that...

I'm only 6 FPS SHY OF 1172MHZ Core Clock... So it's strange... I'll get to the bottom of this.*

UPDATE 2

It seems I clocked it up to 1172Mhz & gained like 5 fps so I think its a CAPACITOR ISSUE, I think the CAPACITORS are incapable of providing the Frame Rate gains in Overclocking, not to mention the MOSFET's & CHOKE'S....

THIS SUCKS...

I think if you replaced the caps with state of the art solid titanium caps that have ZERO DROOP & Run below 80C with load of 50 watts, since there is 10 of them... 50 watts each below 80C... It's a nightmare when obviously ALL PASSION GOES OUT THE WINDOW WHEN IT COMES TO SELLING THESE GPU'S...

BUILD IT PERFECT, ATI, AND THEN SELL IT AND IT ALL GOES OUT THE WINDOW... IT SUCKS!


----------



## chris89

Can someone help turn my 290X 4GB into a 390X 4GB? So I can crossfire without issues?

It seems to stutter badly after a couple seconds... at first it's 80fps 4k, then it goes down to 15fps and runs terrible & hitches...

Maybe change the DEV ID so it shows up as a 390X 4GB?

AMD_ATI_Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


I think all you have is 8GB BIOS?

Here's my specially modded version of Hynix mod bios... much safer/ higher consistent performance.

My card can't idle at 0.900v like my 390x, my 290x, no less than 968mv, however memory at 1250mhz can run at 875mv just like the 390x.

*290X to 390X BIOS here 8GB Hynix 968mv idle with lower voltage across the board/ 1225mv vCore versus 1250/1275mv*

390X.MOD.8GB.1094.1250.875.1225.zip 99k .zip file


390X.MOD.8GB.1133.1250.875.1275.zip 99k .zip file


390X.MOD.8GB.1172.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file


*1247Mhz capable... loud but can beat records with this BIOS if your cooling holds true. To avoid blackscreen turn up the fan manually to like 75-100%.
*

390X.MOD.8GB.1204.1250.875.1450.zip 99k .zip file


390X.MOD.8GB.1204.1563.1000.1450.zip 99k .zip file


I'm hitting beyond 80fps on test 1 Firestrike with that BIOS on my 390X 8GB.
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14114520


----------



## AdrianSC

Hi! I'm new here.

I have black screens with this BIOS when i playing, but not in all games. I'm using now MLU BIOS 1075/1375 and only in Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army crash with black screen, using stock memory clock no problem (using in core 1100 MHz -25 mV).

This error occurred because timings of memory? My 290 have Elpida mems and I'm using Elpida MOD. Thanks and sorry for my english!!


----------



## RaptaGzus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> I have black screens with this BIOS when i playing, but not in all games. I'm using now MLU BIOS 1075/1375 and only in Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army crash with black screen, using stock memory clock no problem (using in core 1100 MHz -25 mV).
> 
> This error occurred because timings of memory? My 290 have Elpida mems and I'm using Elpida MOD. Thanks and sorry for my english!!


I remember flashing nonidentical memory BIOS on my card without realising it. I had like Hynix H5GC2H24BFR memory, and I flashed a BIOS on it for Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR memory which gave me black screens. I don't know whether it was a compatibility issue or a heating issue, but turning up my fan so that my card ran cooler helped me stop the black screening.


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptaGzus*
> 
> I remember flashing nonidentical memory BIOS on my card without realising it. I had like Hynix H5GC2H24BFR memory, and I flashed a BIOS on it for Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR memory which gave me black screens. I don't know whether it was a compatibility issue or a heating issue, but turning up my fan so that my card ran cooler helped me stop the black screening.


I do not think it's a heating problem because i have 59ºC in core, 57ºC VRM1 y 59ºC VRM2, but who knows... I have Elpida K2023BBBG-6A-F. I usually have this issue (black screen) when playing games few demanding, so i don't understand...

Playing PUGB or BF1 without any problems, with the mems overclocked at 1375 MHz. It's really strange... thanks!!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> I have black screens with this BIOS when i playing, but not in all games. I'm using now MLU BIOS 1075/1375 and only in Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army crash with black screen, using stock memory clock no problem (using in core 1100 MHz -25 mV).
> 
> This error occurred because timings of memory? My 290 have Elpida mems and I'm using Elpida MOD. Thanks and sorry for my english!!


Send your bios (Your Original .rom & mod bios), I can fix it.


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Send your bios (Your Original .rom & mod bios), I can fix it.


Oh, really?









Here is the link for download: http://www84.zippyshare.com/v/2M4oZtRK/file.html

In this RAR have 3 BIOS, stock BIOS, the 290 elpida mod (downloaded in this thread) y MLU (currently using). U can fix in both BIOS for test it? The elpida mod get more performance but less overclock (vdroop i think).

Thanks a lot really!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prfkt*
> 
> You guys must be mining on Windows correct? Using the latest ethminer fork?
> 
> I'm getting about 57MH/s with a 290x and a 290 flashed to 390x. I was expecting a bigger performance boost. Perhaps I need overclock and newest windows drivers instead of using AMDGPU-Pro?
> 
> I'm mining on Linux btw using the newest ethminer fork and AMDGPU-PRO opencl with opensource AMDGPU display drivers. A hybrid driver.


Which client are you using to mine?


----------



## RaptaGzus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> I do not think it's a heating problem because i have 59ºC in core, 57ºC VRM1 y 59ºC VRM2, but who knows... I have Elpida K2023BBBG-6A-F. I usually have this issue (black screen) when playing games few demanding, so i don't understand...
> 
> Playing PUGB or BF1 without any problems, with the mems overclocked at 1375 MHz. It's really strange... thanks!!


I see. Well before your BIOS is hopefully fixed, do a quick test and try lowering your core and memory clocks, so like memory down to 1350 and core down to 1065, because black screens can also be caused by driver crashing which an unstable OC can cause.

Also do a clean install of the latest driver by first running DDU in safe mode, and then installing the latest graphics driver.

If by the end of everything you're still having issues, then it could be bad system memory, or just drive issues. So you'll want to test your system memory or lower your memory OC or loosen the timings, or run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r. If you're on Windows 8 or above then you can run DISM.


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptaGzus*
> 
> I see. Well before your BIOS is hopefully fixed, do a quick test and try lowering your core and memory clocks, so like memory down to 1350 and core down to 1065, because black screens can also be caused by driver crashing which an unstable OC can cause.
> 
> Also do a clean install of the latest driver by first running DDU in safe mode, and then installing the latest graphics driver.
> 
> If by the end of everything you're still having issues, then it could be bad system memory, or just drive issues. So you'll want to test your system memory or lower your memory OC or loosen the timings, or run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r. If you're on Windows 8 or above then you can run DISM.


Thanks for reply!









With 1075 MHz in core and 1250 MHz in memory, don't have issues. I test Windows 10 clean but nothing, same problems. Using BIOS stock with OC (1200 MHz core, 1350 MHz mems) don't have issues, so i think this problems is for timings. The Stock BIOS doesn't support more than 1350 MHz in memory frecuency, maybe my elpida is really bad. But using the stock timings don't get more perfomance, really?

Actually using 1100 MHz core with -25 mV (1.10-1.14v) and play perfect in all games without issues, with stock frequency memory (1250).


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firedrops*
> 
> Has this been with a 390/390x bios all along?


yeah


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for download: http://www84.zippyshare.com/v/2M4oZtRK/file.html
> 
> In this RAR have 3 BIOS, stock BIOS, the 290 elpida mod (downloaded in this thread) y MLU (currently using). U can fix in both BIOS for test it? The elpida mod get more performance but less overclock (vdroop i think).
> 
> Thanks a lot really!












1133.1250.900.1275.84C.BASED.ON.STOCK.zip 43k .zip file


1133.1250.900.1275.84C.BASED.ON.290.ELPIDA.MOD.zip 99k .zip file


1133.1250.900.1275.84C.BASED.ON.MLU.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## RaptaGzus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> Thanks for reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 1075 MHz in core and 1250 MHz in memory, don't have issues. I test Windows 10 clean but nothing, same problems. Using BIOS stock with OC (1200 MHz core, 1350 MHz mems) don't have issues, so i think this problems is for timings. The Stock BIOS doesn't support more than 1350 MHz in memory frecuency, maybe my elpida is really bad. But using the stock timings don't get more perfomance, really?
> 
> Actually using 1100 MHz core with -25 mV (1.10-1.14v) and play perfect in all games without issues, with stock frequency memory (1250).


Ah interesting, yeah it must be the timings then, although Elpida is the worst memory too unfortunately so that's not helping anything. At the end of the day though, you'll get more performance out of a higher core clock than you will a higher memory OC since these cards aren't really bandwidth limited.

Hopefully chris89's fix works though.


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1133.1250.900.1275.84C.BASED.ON.STOCK.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1133.1250.900.1275.84C.BASED.ON.290.ELPIDA.MOD.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1133.1250.900.1275.84C.BASED.ON.MLU.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks! I test elpida mod and work fine, but too much voltage and temperatures. The perfomance is very good, but i can't keeping those heating. Testing MLU, the graphics doesn't boot (no signal), so i reflashed using iGPU the previous BIOS.

If overclock the mems, again black screen (but the perfomance in stock clock is really good), u change the timmings?

Again, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptaGzus*
> 
> Ah interesting, yeah it must be the timings then, although Elpida is the worst memory too unfortunately so that's not helping anything. At the end of the day though, you'll get more performance out of a higher core clock than you will a higher memory OC since these cards aren't really bandwidth limited.
> 
> Hopefully chris89's fix works though.


Yeah, elpida is the worst memory in this card (better hynix or samsung). I think the better choice is overclocking the core and stock memory.

13,8k in FireStrike (GPU Score) using 290 elpida mod (1133 MHz core and 1250 MHz memory).


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> Thanks! I test elpida mod and work fine, but too much voltage and temperatures. The perfomance is very good, but i can't keeping those heating. Testing MLU, the graphics doesn't boot (no signal), so i reflashed using iGPU the previous BIOS.
> 
> If overclock the mems, again black screen (but the perfomance in stock clock is really good), u change the timmings?
> 
> Again, thanks!
> Yeah, elpida is the worst memory in this card (better hynix or samsung). I think the better choice is overclocking the core and stock memory.
> 
> 13,8k in FireStrike (GPU Score) using 290 elpida mod (1133 MHz core and 1250 MHz memory).


Can you post your HWInfo? By the way, cool dude! Yeah only one with changed timings is only changed on the mod BIOS elpida mod.

What's your card, 4GB?

What are your temps?

R9.290.Elpida.1000.1250.1000.65288.Based.On.Stock.zip 43k .zip file


R9.290.Elpida.1000.1250.875.65288.Based.On.Stock.zip 43k .zip file


R9.290.Elpida.1172.1250.1000.1333.Based.On.Stock.zip 43k .zip file


R9.290.Elpida.1172.1250.875.1333.Based.On.Stock.zip 43k .zip file


Can someone mod this BIOS using tighter 1250mhz strap? or 390x timings if compatible?

My 390X can hit 1,250mhz to upwards of 1,320Mhz & hit 17,000 points on Firestrike... I would pull the card and work over the VRM Cooling...

Buy this thermal material. Very fast shipping. Only $6 for Memory, VRM(s).

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack/182814014721?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
*


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can you post your HWInfo? By the way, cool dude! Yeah only one with changed timings is only changed on the mod BIOS elpida mod.
> 
> What's your card, 4GB?
> 
> What are your temps?
> 
> 1000.1250.875.65288.Based.On.Stock.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> Can someone mod this BIOS using 390X 1250mhz timings & 1125Mhz timings?


https://i.imgur.com/7eFHdOW.png

Yeah, I have Sapphire 290 reference, 4 GB vram elpida, buy in nov 2013. My temps with MLU -25 mV is core 60ºC, VRM1 57ºC and VRM2 55ºC. Using 290 Elpida mod edited by you, have 67ºC in core, 84ºC VRM1 and 65ºC in VRM2.

What you need to see in HWInfo? I don't know why the vcore show 0.001v, maybe i need clean drivers install.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/7eFHdOW.png
> 
> Yeah, I have Sapphire 290 reference, 4 GB vram elpida, buy in nov 2013. My temps with MLU -25 mV is core 60ºC, VRM1 57ºC and VRM2 55ºC. Using 290 Elpida mod edited by you, have 67ºC in core, 84ºC VRM1 and 65ºC in VRM2.
> 
> What you need to see in HWInfo? I don't know why the vcore show 0.001v, maybe i need clean drivers install.


Yeah DDU, then install 17.11.1 in device manager only and then test using latest hwinfo

Post via "Image" here on the thread so you can make it a thumbnail instead.

This next BIOS is super powerful 1172mhz with cool/ LOUD fan profile.

What's your card look like? Pull it & lets take a look? Or take a pic of it in the PC.

Your VRM needs attention.

Using these pads... I get these temps

**Use knife like a razor blade to cut the pad in half so you have two... & then cut into 4 pieces so you have 8 pieces for each and every pad...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack/182814014721?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## AdrianSC

Ok, i go to reinstall drivers in safe mode using DDU. I using morpheus in 290, with Corsair AF120 and Corsair SP120 Perfomance Edition.



The core have Artic MX-4 and using thermal pads included in morpheus. U can see, 1.13 - 1.14v and 1100 MHz in core clock (without issues, but i can't overclock memory).

Edit: Ok, i testing bios 290 u edited (1172 MHz) and not problem. I can reach with stock bios 1200 mhz core without issues, but too much temperatures (67ºC VRM1 in full load with 100% fan speed) but the performance is little for the gain of temperature...

The best options i think is timings u used in 390 edited BIOS by you and use stock MLU voltages table (i reach 1100 MHz with those voltages), if the memory clock stay in 1250 MHz don't have issues.


----------



## vatanen

Hello to the forum

I tried to flash 390x modded bios and 390x stock bios to my MSI 290x Gaming card but it seems that it didn't work.

First of all, I made a backup of the stock rom with GPU-Z and uninstalled drivers with DDU. Then booted with usb in DOS mode and wrote the commands as in first page. It seemed that it worked but I restarted my pc, booted windows normally, opened GPU-Z and I saw that it had 0 core clock and 0 memory clock.

The big problem is that I tried to flash stock rom again but core clock and memory clock are 0 again, instead of 1030 and 1250.
Fortunately my card has dual bios and I turned it to 2 but the 1st is messed up.

If anyone can help me I would be happy and I hope I don't forget something


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> Hello to the forum
> 
> I tried to flash 390x modded bios and 390x stock bios to my MSI 290x Gaming card but it seems that it didn't work.
> 
> First of all, I made a backup of the stock rom with GPU-Z and uninstalled drivers with DDU. Then booted with usb in DOS mode and wrote the commands as in first page. It seemed that it worked but I restarted my pc, booted windows normally, opened GPU-Z and I saw that it had 0 core clock and 0 memory clock.
> 
> The big problem is that I tried to flash stock rom again but core clock and memory clock are 0 again, instead of 1030 and 1250.
> Fortunately my card has dual bios and I turned it to 2 but the 1st is messed up.
> 
> If anyone can help me I would be happy and I hope I don't forget something


Is your 290X an 8GB model? Send me your bios


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is your 290X an 8GB model? Send me your bios


No. Its the 4gb model

I can't upload for some reason my bios so I'll post my gpu-z info


----------



## Patatartre

Hi All,

I have tried to flash my ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II with the rom "asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar", I am using Atiflash 2.6.7, at the beginning I got jsut Failed to read rom, after restarting and changing my card to another PCIe slot I finally manage to read the rom, I have tried to flash then with the new bios (-f -p0 asusa0.rom) the flash started but in the middle it failed after copying half of it (1800/4000) I have tried to flash it again but no I can´t read the rom anymore, if I check with -ai I got an Unkown SPI with No Vbios, how can I manage to flash it correctly? ( It is a dual bios and I am using another card as display so it is ok but I really want to flash it to 390X)

Thank for the help!!!


----------



## spyshagg

clear the drivers first with DDU. I actually had that happen just now too.


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> clear the drivers first with DDU. I actually had that happen just now too.


Every time I flashed, firstly I uninstalled drivers with DDU


----------



## ramx2

Guys,

I'm really sorry for not going through the whole 191 pages. I have Sapphire 290X trix OC 4GB Hynix 1040/1300, is it worth to install a moded bios, and whats the gain in real world (Power Factor, electricity) ?

Which is the best moded bios can I install?

Please accept my apologies..


----------



## Patatartre

That worked great!!! I had to reflash 3 times to make it work finally,

Here is my log it may help someone
C:\ATIFLASH\ati_winflash_2.6.7>atiflash.exe -f -p 0 asusa0.rom
Old DeviceID: 67B0
New DeviceID: 67B0
Old Product Name:
New Product Name: 67B0HB.15.49.0.1.AS04
Old BIOS Version:
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.001.000000
Flash type: M25P20/c
programmed = 680, romsize = 40000
ROM not erased

ERROR: 0FL01

C:\ATIFLASH\ati_winflash_2.6.7>atiflash.exe -f -p 0 asusa0.rom
Old DeviceID: 67B0
New DeviceID: 67B0
Old Product Name:
New Product Name: 67B0HB.15.49.0.1.AS04
Old BIOS Version:
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.001.000000
Flash type: M25P20/c

Write fail
2BE00/40000h bytes programmed

ERROR: 0FL01

C:\ATIFLASH\ati_winflash_2.6.7>atiflash.exe -f -p 0 asusa0.rom
Old SSID: 04DF
New SSID: 04DF
Old DeviceID: 67B0
New DeviceID: 67B0
Old Product Name: 67B0HB.15.49.0.1.AS04
New Product Name: 67B0HB.15.49.0.1.AS04
Old BIOS Version: 015.049.000.001.000000
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.001.000000
Flash type: M25P20/c
40000/40000h bytes programmed
40000/40000h bytes verified

Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> Every time I flashed, firstly I uninstalled drivers with DDU


No need.









Only will reinstall automatically if changing Supplier .. ie different card BIOS..

ie .... -p -f flag atiwinflash .. -program -force
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm really sorry for not going through the whole 191 pages. I have Sapphire 290X trix OC 4GB Hynix 1040/1300, is it worth to install a moded bios, and whats the gain in real world (Power Factor, electricity) ?
> 
> Which is the best moded bios can I install?
> 
> Please accept my apologies..


Dump & save the .rom bios from GPUz & .zip the .rom & attach here VVVVVVVVVV








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> No. Its the 4gb model
> 
> I can't upload for some reason my bios so I'll post my gpu-z info


.zip the .rom & attach to avoid JSON


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> No need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only will reinstall automatically if changing Supplier .. ie different card BIOS..
> 
> ie .... -p -f flag atiwinflash .. -program -force
> Dump & save the .rom bios from GPUz & .zip the .rom & attach here VVVVVVVVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .zip the .rom & attach to avoid JSON


 Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## ramx2

Sapphire 290X trix OC 4GB Hynix

Hawaii.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Overclocking the memory makes no difference. Focus on the core. Plus undervolt the memory controller reduces total card power consumption by 100 watts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


 1133.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file


1172.1250.875.1367.zip 43k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> Sapphire 290X trix OC 4GB Hynix
> 
> Hawaii.zip 41k .zip file


 1133.1250.875.1333.zip 43k .zip file


1172.1250.875.1367.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## ramx2

Which Shall I use?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> Which Shall I use?


1133 first then 1172mhz ..

Send your Screenshot here of HWinfo temperatures

Run it through Time Spy & FireStrike


----------



## ramx2

I can see in powerplay that made several changes but you downclocked the RAM params freq, the GPU clock 2 and power from 1000 to 875, you also made some changes in the fan profile.. Can you please explain PW Fan max value?

Last, the VRM settings you almost deleted everything in the firmware 1172 MHz??


----------



## ramx2

I'm just learning from you







That's why I need explanations... Learn from the best


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> I'm just learning from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I need explanations... Learn from the best


I think you confused the BIOS up... Here is your bios again.

********************************************************************

1133.1250.875.1333.zip 43k .zip file


1172.1250.875.1367.zip 43k .zip file

********************************************************************

It's power delimited, zero power limit, I also found ASIC at 57599 as well is a little trick maybe gain a few points, Idk if it's placebo as that ASIC temperature doesn't even seem to work, it defaults to 94-95c

57599 values is the max allowable & yields absolute peak performance...

57599 gives continuous 110,000% consistent throttle-free performance for whatever you wanna use it for. Just makes the card a far better work horse.

390x @

1133mhz = 6.3 Tera Flops
1172mhz = 6.5 Tera Flops

So R9 290/390 would be like 6.2 & 6.4 tera flops... which is barely any slower at all.

Otherwise for the other guy I set 0 VDDC offset .. meaning closest to the voltage set is ideal.. an offset isn't ideal.. we need all the voltage for stability

VRM to 255... just allows peak power.. barely tell a difference at all but I think it helps out the frame rate... It's just a way to get the card running all the way out to it's absolute fastest possible speed possible... That's the way I like it... As Fast As Possible & Stable & Cool.

I altered the states for efficiency & everything in there is edited & pre-tested... I flashed & tested THOUSANDS of different settings finding the lowest/ highest/ most stable voltage per every clock & tested fan settings THOUSANDS of times over so the BIOS is basically a masterpiece of hardwork & lots of testing... Testing testing testing.. I tested it all & it works perfectly

Make sure you monitor your VRM temperature's though.. The core should be Cool but the VRM might be warm @ 1172mhz


----------



## ramx2

Thank you for the explanation







Can you please tell me what kind of R290X you have?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> Thank you for the explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what kind of R290X you have?


It's a Reference R9 290X 4GB & I have a 390X 8GB


----------



## ramx2

I just flashed the first firmware, can I ask why lowered the ram freq ?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> I just flashed the first firmware, can I ask why lowered the ram freq ?


Because allowed to use 875mv to save 100 watts cooler temps...

Your looking at like 1 frame per second by consuming an extra 100 watts for 1350mhz to 1375mhz...

Test Firestrike, post results & HWINFO


----------



## ramx2

I reflashed the stock firmware, while on ur firmware I was playing overwatch the fans are running like a jet! The stock firmware runs it cool and silent I guess it needs tweaking concerning the fans profile,,


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> I reflashed the stock firmware, while on ur firmware I was playing overwatch the fans are running like a jet! The stock firmware runs it cool and silent I guess it needs tweaking concerning the fans profile,,


Your gonna hit 100C if you leave it stock. I do it so you don't rape the video card. Check your temps.

If you couldn't tell a difference in performance .. then let it eat & the caps solder will become cold-solder-joints & the card will stop posting... Notorious r9 290x issue & 390x .. hawaii in general is notorious to fail


----------



## ramx2

Chris,
Remember I have the trix oc not the reference it has better temps and cooling, my temps while playing are around 60~76 max! Those cards has been mining for more than two straight years continuous! Meaning running 100% all time







All I did for those vgas I only replaced the fans with new set, replaced the original thermal paste with gelid extreme.. Now I've retired it to play some games with it


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> Chris,
> Remember I have the trix oc not the reference it has better temps and cooling, my temps while playing are around 60~76 max! Those cards has been mining for more than two straight years continuous! Meaning running 100% all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did for those vgas I only replaced the fans with new set, replaced the original thermal paste with gelid extreme.. Now I've retired it to play some games with it


Nice did ya test the bios? So its too noisy? What about temps stock vs delimited...

stock bios is limited to 200 watts so it'll throttle down to 800-900mhz at times with resolution beyond 1080p for sure

delimited bios holds full performance way up into 4k gaming


----------



## ramx2

I tested the first one but I didn't like the sound of the fans running on max speed while I'm playing the same game with same res but with higher noise, I haven't run any benchmark since I'm sure The fans will run at maximum.. I will reflash back the firmware tomorrow and report back to you, maybe we could tweak it to get lower noise with good temps reading


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramx2*
> 
> I tested the first one but I didn't like the sound of the fans running on max speed while I'm playing the same game with same res but with higher noise, I haven't run any benchmark since I'm sure The fans will run at maximum.. I will reflash back the firmware tomorrow and report back to you, maybe we could tweak it to get lower noise with good temps reading


I didn't know if the card ran hot but its set 50% at 64C to 84C so I guess if it's 75C then it's like 80% or something.

Wanna try testing it tonight?

Let me know how this one sounds.. I dont like it to go past 84C on the core temperature so...

It has a 33 Degree Celsius Window from 16% at 51C all the way up to 84C at 100% ...

So the slope has changed... it's best to leave that slope though because otherwise it has the potential to become unstable if less than 100%

1133.1250.875.1333.zip 43k .zip file


This is one is power & asic limited for less heat & less performance but i think it should still run real nice

1133.1250.875.1333-Limited.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Overclocking the memory makes no difference. Focus on the core. Plus undervolt the memory controller reduces total card power consumption by 100 watts.
> 
> 1133.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1172.1250.875.1367.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1133.1250.875.1333.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1172.1250.875.1367.zip 99k .zip file


I will try it after work!! Thank you!!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> I will try it after work!! Thank you!!


 1133.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file


1172.1250.875.1367.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 1133.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1172.1250.875.1367.zip 99k .zip file


Thank you very much Chris!!!

I tried both bios mods and worked great. In firestrike I had 11476 score @1172 core and 11268 score @1133 core. and temps [email protected] core and [email protected] With geaven benchmark I had [email protected] and [email protected] I think its fine.

Now I want to ask if I can have MSI AB and make some profiles for games that don't need so much power


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> Thank you very much Chris!!!
> 
> I tried both bios mods and worked great. In firestrike I had 11476 score @1172 core and 11268 score @1133 core. and temps [email protected] core and [email protected] With geaven benchmark I had [email protected] and [email protected] I think its fine.
> 
> Now I want to ask if I can have MSI AB and make some profiles for games that don't need so much power


Yes, sir. You can do that for sure. Maybe try MLU BIOS? I can mod it .. I'm testing it on my 390X, it's efficient.

What's your gpu? 290x 290? 4 or 8gb?


----------



## AdrianSC

Yeah, the MLU maybe is the better choice.


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yes, sir. You can do that for sure. Maybe try MLU BIOS? I can mod it .. I'm testing it on my 390X, it's efficient.
> 
> What's your gpu? 290x 290? 4 or 8gb?


My gpu is 290x with 4gb vram


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> My gpu is 290x with 4gb vram


Should I be more specific?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> Should I be more specific?


'

It's all good mine too. I think its best to stick with stock BIOS, I guess. MLU doesn't help me at 4k. It's not really any cooler except maybe a little less power at idle.

Black screen flickering 4k 60hz issues .. it used to work fine idk whats up


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> '
> 
> It's all good mine too. I think its best to stick with stock BIOS, I guess. MLU doesn't help me at 4k. It's not really any cooler except maybe a little less power at idle.
> 
> Black screen flickering 4k 60hz issues .. it used to work fine idk whats up


So its better to stay with stock bios and change mv and core with afterburner. Im playing at 1080p 75hz and the card is really great for it??


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatanen*
> 
> So its better to stay with stock bios and change mv and core with afterburner. Im playing at 1080p 75hz and the card is really great for it??


If the bios I sent is working fine, stick with it. It's based on stock. I'm just having unrelated issues blackscreen at 4k 60hz flickers cutting out.


----------



## vatanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> If the bios I sent is working fine, stick with it. It's based on stock. I'm just having unrelated issues blackscreen at 4k 60hz flickers cutting out.


Bios is working great. Thank you again??


----------



## chris89

Marked Efficiency Improvements with copper on the caps

Plus Rise Of The Tomb Raider using Async Compute patch 4096x2160 @ 60hz


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is that stuff you using in place of thermal pads?


----------



## jbravo14

I have an xfx r9 390. Do, would this bios mod work for me or get me any gains.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is that stuff you using in place of thermal pads?


Boron Nitride it's Laird Thermagon, really good stuff
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack/182814014721?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbravo14*
> 
> I have an xfx r9 390. Do, would this bios mod work for me or get me any gains.


Sure. upload your bios here .zip it and attach via paperclip


----------



## jbravo14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Boron Nitride it's Laird Thermagon, really good stuff
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack/182814014721?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Sure. upload your bios here .zip it and attach via paperclip


Thanks, here you go.

XFX.R9390.8192.151008.zip 102k .zip file


----------



## spyshagg

minimum I can go is between 950-970mv @ 900mhz gpu / 1100mhz memory for mining stability. Still, it reads ~90w in GPU-Z and 180walls in the wall (system consumption already deducted).

I really tried to have it @150w but no go.

Still great cards. I wonder how to disable ROPS and stuff we dont need for mining.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> minimum I can go is between 950-970mv @ 900mhz gpu / 1100mhz memory for mining stability. Still, it reads ~90w in GPU-Z and 180walls in the wall (system consumption already deducted).
> 
> I really tried to have it @150w but no go.
> 
> Still great cards. I wonder how to disable ROPS and stuff we dont need for mining.


Do you want to reduce power consumption or heat ? You want highest mining rate with minimum power consumption?

Send your bios.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Do you want to reduce power consumption or heat ? You want highest mining rate with minimum power consumption?
> 
> yes max hashrate with min power
> Send your bios.


 V1.8_gpu900_mem1100_vdcc1000mv_v2.zip 99k .zip file


This bios gives me 25.3 mh/s @ 180 watts at the wall. Under load it reads 978mv. I can do it with 938mv (under load) but it needs to be very cool and noisy.

I have settled with 840mhz @ 938mv 76ºc 32% fan for 23.6mh/s. Really quiet!



So I think the undervolt is already at the limit. The other way to decrease a few more watts would be to disabled ROPS. I think the_stilt made bios with them disabled


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> V1.8_gpu900_mem1100_vdcc1000mv_v2.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> This bios gives me 25.3 mh/s @ 180 watts at the wall. Under load it reads 978mv. I can do it with 938mv (under load) but it needs to be very cool and noisy.
> 
> I have settled with 840mhz @ 938mv 76ºc 32% fan for 23.6mh/s. Really quiet!
> 
> 
> 
> So I think the undervolt is already at the limit. The other way to decrease a few more watts would be to disabled ROPS. I think the_stilt made bios with them disabled


Do you have your original rom? Your hash rate is a bit low but silent that's good.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Do you have your original rom? Your hash rate is a bit low but silent that's good.


I need your original rom to speed it up & cool it down & reduce power consumption


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAorB9XA1xI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=wklEB2vfOlM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rV506Syc48&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RaptaGzus

Hey chris89 you really seem to know what's up.

Do you think you could get me going with a few BIOSs? The front page BIOSs on here don't work for me because I guess I don't have a reference PCB as I've got the PowerColor R9 290 PCS+.

If it's not too much to ask I'd love to see if we can get The Stilt's MLU BIOS/s working since I'd love lower VRM temps, but I've got Hynix BFR so I'm not sure if it's possible or not. Whether an MLU BIOS is or isn't possible though, could you also make higher/a higher performance gaming BIOS/s, and mining/a mining BIOS/s? (I don't know whether I need to try one or multiple so forgive the forward slashes)

Here's my current BIOS:

CurrentBIOS.zip 99k .zip file
 where I made a slight change to keep the fans from going above 50%.
Here's some techpowerup info on the BIOS https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161224/powercolor-r9290-4096-140226

Cheers.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptaGzus*
> 
> Hey chris89 you really seem to know what's up.
> 
> Do you think you could get me going with a few BIOSs? The front page BIOSs on here don't work for me because I guess I don't have a reference PCB as I've got the PowerColor R9 290 PCS+.
> 
> If it's not too much to ask I'd love to see if we can get The Stilt's MLU BIOS/s working since I'd love lower VRM temps, but I've got Hynix BFR so I'm not sure if it's possible or not. Whether an MLU BIOS is or isn't possible though, could you also make higher/a higher performance gaming BIOS/s, and mining/a mining BIOS/s? (I don't know whether I need to try one or multiple so forgive the forward slashes)
> 
> Here's my current BIOS:
> 
> CurrentBIOS.zip 99k .zip file
> where I made a slight change to keep the fans from going above 50%.
> Here's some techpowerup info on the BIOS https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161224/powercolor-r9290-4096-140226
> 
> Cheers.












1094.1350.1000.65288.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## RaptaGzus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1094.1350.1000.65288.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks dude!

Is that an MLU, gaming performance, or a mining BIOS?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptaGzus*
> 
> Thanks dude!
> 
> Is that an MLU, gaming performance, or a mining BIOS?


It's an all around good performer for lower power consumption epic performance


----------



## RaptaGzus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's an all around good performer for lower power consumption epic performance


Ahk sweet. I'll give it a shot and see how it goes, thanks.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I need your original rom to speed it up & cool it down & reduce power consumption


sure

The one I posted above is based on the v1.8 390 bios mod. It can do 28mh/s stock without touching anything. But very power hungry.

I have one 290 and one 290x. These are the default bios:

R9290stock.zip 42k .zip file


asusr9290xrefbiosoriginal.zip 93k .zip file


They are all elpidas


----------



## Pecos112

Hi guys (Sorry my english)

I have a problem with the R9 390MC BIOS adapted to my R9 290 Reference.
After updating Windows 10 FAIL CREATOR, I can no longer hold frequencies, compared to before.
I've already tried to clean everything with DDU, try obsolete versions of drivers, but nothing.

What do you recommend doing ?!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Hi guys (Sorry my english)
> 
> I have a problem with the R9 390MC BIOS adapted to my R9 290 Reference.
> After updating Windows 10 FAIL CREATOR, I can no longer hold frequencies, compared to before.
> I've already tried to clean everything with DDU, try obsolete versions of drivers, but nothing.
> 
> What do you recommend doing ?!


Try the r9 290 bios here AMD ATI 4GB

AMD.ATI.290.1094.1250.1000.1275.zip 43k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> sure
> 
> The one I posted above is based on the v1.8 390 bios mod. It can do 28mh/s stock without touching anything. But very power hungry.
> 
> I have one 290 and one 290x. These are the default bios:
> 
> R9290stock.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> asusr9290xrefbiosoriginal.zip 93k .zip file
> 
> 
> They are all elpidas


4gb or 8gb?

I recommend usng AMD ATI BIOS.. your 290 bios looks odd

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149816/ati-r9290x-4096-131003-1

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149539/ati-r9290-4096-131112

*4GB BIOS*

AMD.ATI.290.1094.1250.1000.1275.zip 43k .zip file


AMD.ATI.290x.1094.1250.1000.1275.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8nb-b-d3M


----------



## Pecos112

Does the BIOS have the timings and memory controller of the 390?

I tried at 1150 @ 1350, but as a score always lower than the 390MC bios.

Superposition Benchmark :

AMD.ATI.290.1094.1250.1000.1275 : 6261 Score | [email protected]
R9 390MC : Score :6367 | [email protected]


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Does the BIOS have the timings and memory controller of the 390?
> 
> I tried at 1150 @ 1350, but as a score always lower than the 390MC bios.
> 
> Superposition Benchmark :
> 
> AMD.ATI.290.1094.1250.1000.1275 : 6261 Score | [email protected]
> R9 390MC : Score :6367 | [email protected]


I think the 390 BIOS have more IPC than 290 BIOS.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> I think the 390 BIOS have more IPC than 290 BIOS.


The only diff is memory timings.


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The only diff is memory timings.


I tested putting that timings on my stock bios but the performance on 390 bios is better...


----------



## chris89

Here I'm showing how I replaced my 290X 4GB timings with all of my 390X 8GB timings... Because there is issues wth timings dfferences when crossfiring 290x 4gb & 390x 8gb... Sometimes fps is immense, other times terrible because of timings... So they will by synced up.

I wonder if the 290X 4GB can hit 1,500mhz memory clock with the 390Xs LOOSER Timings? As the 290X 4GB has very tight tmings compared to the faster LOOSE more stable 390X timings.

AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.WITH.390X.8GB.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file




Now im running 290x 4gb + 390x 8gb crossfire...

the 4gb + 8gb combo isn't ideal huh?



Here are the results using 390x timings on the 290x 4gb & scaling was flawless.. 1094mhz core 1250mhz memory 875mv 1275mv

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2810894


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Does the BIOS have the timings and memory controller of the 390?
> 
> I tried at 1150 @ 1350, but as a score always lower than the 390MC bios.
> 
> Superposition Benchmark :
> 
> AMD.ATI.290.1094.1250.1000.1275 : 6261 Score | [email protected]
> R9 390MC : Score :6367 | [email protected]


I'd stick with your original timings to reduce errors. I know we can beat that score.

AMD.ATI.290.1172.1375.1000.1367.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## Tame

R9 390 BIOS simply have "more IPC".
I have modded whole R9 390 memory block into R9 290 BIOS. Modded R9 390 BIOS to R9 290, and then modded R9 290 memory block back to modded R9 390 BIOS etc









My 3D performance observations for my R9 290 from highest to lowest:
1. R9 390 modded bios with R9 290 "MC"
2. R9 390 modded bios
3. R9 290 bios
4. R9 290 bios with R9 390 "MC"

R9 390 BIOS are harder to OC, but potentially still give better ultimate performance. Also my modded R9 390 bios can cause random hangs at desktop or video playback...

As a side note R9 390 bios report 5 C lower core temps, but that seems to be a pure BIOS sensor calibration thing.


----------



## chris89

Idle 290x. 390x crossfire temps .. my 390x & 290x run basically the same temperatures in crossfire



*The 290X can run 1500Mhz memory no issues on 390X timings at 1000mv without a single error.*


----------



## chris89

Here's a comparison with 290x 4gb with 390x 8gb timings crossfired comparson 1250mhz vs 1500mhz vs 875mv vs 1000mv

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2811822/spy/2810894

1250mhz 390x 8gb timings vs 1500mhz 390x 8gb timings

1250mhz vs 1500mhz


----------



## chris89

By the way you can't find these timings anywhere as the reference 390X was only OEM. My BIOS is the very latest release BIOS date out of all cards & it's Hewlett Packard.

AMD ATI Reference AMD 390X Timings Which is Error Free @ 1500mhz @ 1000mv : MOST STABLE : HIGHEST PERFORMING TIMINGS : HYNIX

*150-400Mhz*
40 9C 00 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 12 12 F0 54 0B 07 15 09 73 02 00 20 41 00 22 DD 1C 08 1B 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0D 0E 27 0F 16 0E

*800Mhz*
80 38 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 22 10 55 0D 0A 20 8E F5 04 00 24 81 00 22 DD 1C 08 34 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 17 1B 4F 17 21 10

*900Mhz*
90 5F 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 26 20 55 0E 0B 22 0F 96 05 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 3C 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 1A 1D 59 19 23 11

*1000Mhz*
A0 86 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 29 30 55 0E 0C 24 90 26 06 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 44 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1C 20 62 1B 25 11

*1125Mhz*
74 B7 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2F 40 55 0F 0D 28 92 F7 06 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 4C 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 20 24 6F 1E 29 12

*1250Mhz*
48 E8 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 94 B8 07 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13

*1375Mhz*
1C 19 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 2E 15 89 08 00 48 C6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15

*1425Mhz*
A4 2C 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F 96 D9 08 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15

*1500Mhz*
F0 49 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16

*1625Mhz*
C4 7A 02 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 37 19 4B 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16

*1750Mhz*
98 AB 02 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 9A DB 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17

*2000Mhz*
40 0D 03 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17

*Copy & Paste here*

40 9C 00 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 12 12 F0 54 0B 07 15 09 73 02 00 20 41 00 22 DD 1C 08 1B 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0D 0E 27 0F 16 0E 80 38 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 22 10 55 0D 0A 20 8E F5 04 00 24 81 00 22 DD 1C 08 34 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 17 1B 4F 17 21 10 90 5F 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 26 20 55 0E 0B 22 0F 96 05 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 3C 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 1A 1D 59 19 23 11 A0 86 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 29 30 55 0E 0C 24 90 26 06 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 44 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1C 20 62 1B 25 11 74 B7 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2F 40 55 0F 0D 28 92 F7 06 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 4C 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 20 24 6F 1E 29 12 48 E8 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 94 B8 07 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13 1C 19 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 2E 15 89 08 00 48 C6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15 A4 2C 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F 96 D9 08 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 F0 49 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 C4 7A 02 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 37 19 4B 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16 98 AB 02 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 9A DB 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17 40 0D 03 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17


----------



## Pecos112

Too much voltage :/

I would like a 290 Reference BIOS, with the same timings and straps of a 390MC bios.
That I can do the same score without crashing.
The Insan1ty BIOS R9 390X BIOS v1.81 causes me to crash, with the latest Windows 10 Fall Creator update.

Before updating I could hold 1050 @ 1350
after updating I keep maximum 1030 @ 1300-1350


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Too much voltage :/
> 
> I would like a 290 Reference BIOS, with the same timings and straps of a 390MC bios.
> That I can do the same score without crashing.
> The Insan1ty BIOS R9 390X BIOS v1.81 causes me to crash, with the latest Windows 10 Fall Creator update.
> 
> Before updating I could hold 1050 @ 1350
> after updating I keep maximum 1030 @ 1300-1350


Whats your memory Elpida? Send your bios.


----------



## DWiddowmaker

Greetings, I have played with overlocking for years and am familiar with flashing. However after reading almost this entire thread, I still do not feel confident I could make the best decision to edit the bios on my SAPPHIRE R9 290X Tri-X OC 4GB for Ethereum mining. Would someone please take a look?From what I understand the basic concept is up the clock, down the mem, and undervolt along with tightened memory timing, is this correct? I'd gladly paypal a few bucks for your time. Thanks

015.042.00.00.000000.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWiddowmaker*
> 
> Greetings, I have played with overlocking for years and am familiar with flashing. However after reading almost this entire thread, I still do not feel confident I could make the best decision to edit the bios on my SAPPHIRE R9 290X Tri-X OC 4GB for Ethereum mining. Would someone please take a look?From what I understand the basic concept is up the clock, down the mem, and undervolt along with tightened memory timing, is this correct? I'd gladly paypal a few bucks for your time. Thanks
> 
> 015.042.00.00.000000.zip 43k .zip file


More than 1 GPU? It may flash directly via ATIWinflash.. I recommend uninstalling the driver via device manager (it'll auto install after restart) before flashing .. makes things easier and prevents freeze up.

*PP @ [email protected]*

I spent a lot of time working on this for the 290X & it'll work flawlessly on your gpu...

Might need to right click Open Command Prompt here .. rename to BIOS.ROM ...

atiwinflash -p -f 0 BIOS.ROM

1094.1500.1000.1275.AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.WITH.390X.8GB.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


1172.1500.1000.1367.AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.WITH.390X.8GB.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## DWiddowmaker

I have 2 cards. What is the difference between the two files you posted?

Edit: I see clocks in file names now. Thank you. I'll give them a try.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Too much voltage :/
> 
> I would like a 290 Reference BIOS, with the same timings and straps of a 390MC bios.
> That I can do the same score without crashing.
> The Insan1ty BIOS R9 390X BIOS v1.81 causes me to crash, with the latest Windows 10 Fall Creator update.
> 
> Before updating I could hold 1050 @ 1350
> after updating I keep maximum 1030 @ 1300-1350


Do you wanna see if the 290X bios will boot? It should?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWiddowmaker*
> 
> I have 2 cards. What is the difference between the two files you posted?


One is clocked to 1094mhz core & the other s 1172mhz

Both power delimited for maximum performance & thermals will remain in line as long as you have good VRM pads & good contact.

One is 6 Tera Flops & other is 6.5 Tera Flops .. full 500 Giga Flops faster .. Double precision is 800 Gigaflops vs about 900 Gigaflops


----------



## DWiddowmaker

Flash failed and says subsystem id mismatched.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWiddowmaker*
> 
> Flash failed and says subsystem id mismatched.


rename whichever bios you want to flash to ...

bios.rom

copy to Atiwinflash folder

hold shift right click open command prompt here

aitwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom

enter ... wait...

atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom

enter... wait

restart .. done .


----------



## Pecos112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Whats your memory Elpida? Send your bios.


https://mega.nz/#!GkN1CLrJ!SVndXpx0Kzip9XvivXo_PHQcIKBM0xXrJUGfs9hKwmA

Memory Vendor : Elpdia
Memory Name : EDW2032BBBG
Memory Size : 4096 MB


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!GkN1CLrJ!SVndXpx0Kzip9XvivXo_PHQcIKBM0xXrJUGfs9hKwmA
> 
> Memory Vendor : Elpdia
> Memory Name : EDW2032BBBG
> Memory Size : 4096 MB


Waiting to hear on @AdrianSC if the 390X timings allow 1500mhz on Elpida 4GB...

I know it worked on Hynix no issue.


----------



## AdrianSC

1500 mhz on 1000 mv is apparently stable on ELPIDA.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianSC*
> 
> 1500 mhz on 1000 mv is apparently stable on ELPIDA.


Sweet dude. @AdrianSC knows everything about these cards & bios now.. maybe you can help out @Pecos112

1500Mhz
F0 49 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16


----------



## Pecos112

Thanks!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!GkN1CLrJ!SVndXpx0Kzip9XvivXo_PHQcIKBM0xXrJUGfs9hKwmA
> 
> Memory Vendor : Elpdia
> Memory Name : EDW2032BBBG
> Memory Size : 4096 MB


 VaporX.1133.1500.1047.1316.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## AdrianSC

Using VaporX 1133/1500.


----------



## chris89

Finally managed to break 5,000 points Time Spy using SetFSB... It's that PCIe Frequency that yields higher CPU Physics & Frames Per Second.
Onboard SATA cuts out so I am using 2x PCIe SATA Adapters to bypass BSOD, but if you use Onboard SATA it will BSOD. Need PCIe SATA.


----------



## gordesky1

Chris i been mining on my 390 in my 2nd pc. been fine for months but sometimes every couple days a week i would get a black screen which i have too hard reset... But today its been doing it a good bit...

What would cause this?

Im still using your 1170mhz bios. Temps stays in the 70s too 80s mostly.

Hopefully my card isint on its way out which would suck:/


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Chris i been mining on my 390 in my 2nd pc. been fine for months but sometimes every couple days a week i would get a black screen which i have too hard reset... But today its been doing it a good bit...
> 
> What would cause this?
> 
> Im still using your 1170mhz bios. Temps stays in the 70s too 80s mostly.
> 
> Hopefully my card isint on its way out which would suck:/


I have had the same issue before & been working with it. Need to reduce clocks & voltage. There's a chip on the PCB that hits shutdown max temp, ASIC power related.

I found for truly continuous stability this speed works best...

1133.1563.1000.1313.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


1177.1563.1000.1367.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 
> I have had the same issue before & been working with it. Need to reduce clocks & voltage. There's a chip on the PCB that hits shutdown max temp, ASIC power related.
> 
> I found for truly continuous stability this speed works best...
> 
> 1133.1563.1000.1313.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1177.1563.1000.1367.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


will give that a go thanks man


----------



## mAs81

I have a 290 Vapor-X with Hynix ram , that as far I can remember can be unlocked..Any good 390 BIOS you guys can recommend?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I have a 290 Vapor-X with Hynix ram , that as far I can remember can be unlocked..Any good 390 BIOS you guys can recommend?


BIOS? 4GB R9 290?

Sapphire 4GB BIOS R9 290 : Tight Hynix Timings Based On 390X : Factory Elpida Timings

1177.1563.1000.1367.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## mAs81

I'm currently on my 280X rig , but I'll upload it for you as soon as I can ..

Thank you


----------



## chris89

Anyone wanna compare PEAK Overclocking of your R9 290/ 290X/ 390/ 390X with mine? AIDA GPGPU?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QWBvmCTzlE


----------



## Ruzbynen

I have a Sapphire 290 Tri-X 4 GB, which bios would you guys recommend?
P.S. It is with hynix memory.


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfjHkc1HNf5lkzzfUaD6-Uw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## dfg555

When I flashed "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8" I'm getting +38 Core and +31 Voltage adjustments in Afterburner. I thought these were stock and I have a stock/reference R9 290X. Pressing reset does nothing. I just put both Core and Mem to 0 and it still works, strange bug I guess? I even triple checked to make sure I flashed "STOCK" and not the "MOD" version.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> When I flashed "290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8" I'm getting +38 Core and +31 Voltage adjustments in Afterburner. I thought these were stock and I have a stock/reference R9 290X. Pressing reset does nothing. I just put both Core and Mem to 0 and it still works, strange bug I guess? I even triple checked to make sure I flashed "STOCK" and not the "MOD" version.


Are you sure you have Elpida 290X can you post GPUz?

AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.1133.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file


If it's Hynix it can take use of the faster tighter timing memory for much higher scores

AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.BIOS.TIGHT.390X.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## dfg555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Are you sure you have Elpida 290X can you post GPUz?
> 
> AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.1133.1250.875.1333.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> If it's Hynix it can take use of the faster tighter timing memory for much higher scores
> 
> AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.BIOS.TIGHT.390X.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


Yes I'm on Elpida as what GPU-Z states, even viewing my card's factory/original bios shows Elpida on HawaiiBiosEditor. I've already noticed the higher scores when I flashed so it's clear the timings worked. It's just weird that the Voltages have been changed. It's not really an issue as I can just adjust it to +/- 0 in Afterburner.


----------



## loneSilentWolf

Hey,
a new person in the forum
having an msi r9 390
Can i get mine to 1100 and get it to run cooler

msir9390bios.zip 99k .zip file


some gpuz shots


----------



## PROfromCRO

I guess i successfully flashed modded r9 390x bios on my Gigabyte windforce r9 290

 - this image is before flashing

 - this image is after flashing

I reinstalled drivers and everything but it seems that i got worse pixel fillrate and worse texture fillrate(could it be because of the lower default clock)?, also stock core freq is lower (1040 vs 947, but that shouldnt be a problem, i can just OC it to the normal). Also shader count didnt change :/ , but thats ok.

*BUT*, I Compared stock r9 290 with r9 390x bios and there is about 4% improvement while using the same clocks on both BIOSes, contrary to the loss of pixel and texture fillrate.
One thing i figured is that r9 390x has lover default clock, but more important lower default voltage (r9 390x - 938mV , r9 290-1008mV (somwhere around that))
Could this lead to a stability problem ? I know i can just overvolt it to mach my previous stock bios.

Can somebody confirm if i did everything right or did i miss something, are my results ok ?


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> I guess i successfully flashed modded r9 390x bios on my Gigabyte windforce r9 290
> 
> - this image is before flashing
> 
> - this image is after flashing
> 
> I reinstalled drivers and everything but it seems that i got worse pixel fillrate and worse texture fillrate(could it be because of the lower default clock)?, also stock core freq is lower (1040 vs 947, but that shouldnt be a problem, i can just OC it to the normal). Also shader count didnt change :/ , but thats ok.
> 
> *BUT*, I Compared stock r9 290 with r9 390x bios and there is about 4% improvement while using the same clocks on both BIOSes, contrary to the loss of pixel and texture fillrate.
> One thing i figured is that r9 390x has lover default clock, but more important lower default voltage (r9 390x - 938mV , r9 290-1008mV (somwhere around that))
> Could this lead to a stability problem ? I know i can just overvolt it to mach my previous stock bios.
> 
> Can somebody confirm if i did everything right or did i miss something, are my results ok ?


Flashed successfully. Your 290 is a OC version, but this chip for default are 947 Mhz, is the cause of less pixel fillrate and texture fillrate. The 390x have less voltage and more difficult to overclocked, but i can reach 1100 MHz using +81 mV (me have the 290 too).

390x BIOS have more IPC, so is more powerful in same clocks. Sorry for my english.


----------



## PROfromCRO

Ok, I successfuly flashed 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 on my (already pretty good) gigabyte windforce R9 290. I do have some fps increase while on the same clocks (1040 core 1250 mem).
But i dont like how the default core is 947 and the default voltage is way below my vanilla r9 290. Can @chris89 or @Insan1tyOne recommend me a solution here please.
I am thinking of using the 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 bios but with the same idle voltage as my vanilla windforce R9 290 , but i dont know how to do that.

Another problems i found, OC software refuses to work as i want :
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7jslye/every_gpu_oc_software_sux_pls_help/
I would love to OC through wattman but for some reason i cannot change state 7 voltage. Basicly the reddit thread says everything..

So if any of you kind people want to help my case that would be great, i am sure u encountered similar situations.
Most of you are more experienced on this topic than me


----------



## AdrianSC

290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_1040_core.zip 99k .zip file


Here is your bios, at 1040 mhz core and 1250 mhz mems. Test it.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loneSilentWolf*
> 
> Hey,
> a new person in the forum
> having an msi r9 390
> Can i get mine to 1100 and get it to run cooler
> 
> msir9390bios.zip 99k .zip file


 1133.1602.1000.65288.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> Ok, I successfuly flashed 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 on my (already pretty good) gigabyte windforce R9 290. I do have some fps increase while on the same clocks (1040 core 1250 mem).
> But i dont like how the default core is 947 and the default voltage is way below my vanilla r9 290. Can @chris89 or @Insan1tyOne recommend me a solution here please.
> I am thinking of using the 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 bios but with the same idle voltage as my vanilla windforce R9 290 , but i dont know how to do that.
> 
> Another problems i found, OC software refuses to work as i want :
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7jslye/every_gpu_oc_software_sux_pls_help/
> I would love to OC through wattman but for some reason i cannot change state 7 voltage. Basicly the reddit thread says everything..
> 
> So if any of you kind people want to help my case that would be great, i am sure u encountered similar situations.
> Most of you are more experienced on this topic than me


Just need .zip .rom here & attach, no problem


----------



## PROfromCRO

@chris89
Here is my stock windforce r9 290 BIOS
while idle gpu is at 1016mV , and while running 3DMark voltage goes to 1.15 to 1.18 (but i think you can see default idle voltage in the program u are using)
If i could get 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 BIOS but with my default clocks of 1040/1250 and my voltages aswell that would be great
hawaii.rom - stock
0_new.rom - 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 (r9 390x bios from this forum)

for some reason i cannot attach the 7z file :/


----------



## PROfromCRO

https://mega.nz/#!AoNEkC5Y!JqyOlJICfb_cFgsegNgkJHsJzjtMaQxvW4wWs2N7aoQ

i uploaded 7z containing my bios


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!AoNEkC5Y!JqyOlJICfb_cFgsegNgkJHsJzjtMaQxvW4wWs2N7aoQ
> 
> i uploaded 7z containing my bios


 1133.1250.875.1313.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## PROfromCRO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 1133.1250.875.1313.zip 99k .zip file


nonono . its wrong u put default clock at 1133 , can u make it so its the same as the 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 but only with 1040 mhz on core and with 1016mV (just look at the hawaii.rom)


----------



## chris89

I'm sure @AdrianSC would be happy to help.

The way the bios i setup was dialed in perfectly... I'm not sure what your asking but it sounds like a unfulfilling experience.. We tested all BIOS & the one I sent is the best performing.


----------



## PROfromCRO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm sure @AdrianSC would be happy to help.
> 
> The way the bios i setup was dialed in perfectly... I'm not sure what your asking but it sounds like a unfulfilling experience.. We tested all BIOS & the one I sent is the best performing.


Oh, okay than. i thought that idle 1133 mhz core would hurt my card, nvm. ty for the bios


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> Oh, okay than. i thought that idle 1133 mhz core would hurt my card, nvm. ty for the bios


It idles at 300mhz core 150mhz memory & only at high load will it up bump up to full speed.


----------



## PROfromCRO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It idles at 300mhz core 150mhz memory & only at high load will it up bump up to full speed.


and one more thing, arent these voltages a bit high ? or is it ok ?


----------



## PROfromCRO

also, the fans are really loud, they ramp up to 4000rpm as soon as the benckmark begins, i think the fan curve from my default bios would be better here, no need to be so aggressive


----------



## PROfromCRO

lol nvm, i decided to mod the bios myself, its all good now


----------



## Pecos112

I do not understand why the OverClock Driver stops working with the 390MC bios instead of the original one no


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> also, the fans are really loud, they ramp up to 4000rpm as soon as the benckmark begins, i think the fan curve from my default bios would be better here, no need to be so aggressive


Depends on your Temperatures? It is set to go from *64C* at *16%* to *80C* at *100%*... You Do Not Want It Getting Too Hot... What Are Your Temperatures?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> and one more thing, arent these voltages a bit high ? or is it ok ?


No, the voltage is not too high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROfromCRO*
> 
> lol nvm, i decided to mod the bios myself, its all good now


Okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> I do not understand why the OverClock Driver stops working with the 390MC bios instead of the original one no


Because of idle voltage is too low for 99.9% of 290's ... Need to set it to like 1000mv or 993mv or 968mv & only some 290's can handle 925mv with -25mv offset


----------



## Pecos112

Because of idle voltage is too low for 99.9% of 290's ... Need to set it to like 1000mv or 993mv or 968mv & only some 290's can handle 925mv with -25mv offset[/quote]

With the old drivers I could keep a steady frequency now no

Before on the DPM0 there was 0.891V
and I was holding 1050 @ 1350, but now I'm holding 1030 @ 1300


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Because of idle voltage is too low for 99.9% of 290's ... Need to set it to like 1000mv or 993mv or 968mv & only some 290's can handle 925mv with -25mv offset


Here is your stock bios with high speed & 1000mhz timings on 1250mhz strap we tested it & t works on Elpida

1177.1250.875.1350.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 100k .zip file


1301mhz is also possible using the stock 1000mhz memory strap which is faster than Stilt timings & can run the Elpida at 875mv up to 1301mhz... Even tighter than Stilt & working fine & yields FPS gains.

1177.1301.875.1350.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## supersf

Can somebody help me to modify memory timing of MSI R9 290 Gaming please?

Thanks

MSI_290.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Can somebody help me to modify memory timing of MSI R9 290 Gaming please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MSI_290.zip 42k .zip file


We tested this 1000mhz stock strap on the 1250mhz position on Elpida 4GB versions using 1301mhz on 875mv works & yields more frame rate.

1133.1301.875.1275.Tight.Timings.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> We tested this 1000mhz stock strap on the 1250mhz position on Elpida 4GB versions using 1301mhz on 875mv works & yields more frame rate.
> 
> 1133.1301.875.1275.Tight.Timings.zip 43k .zip file


Thanks

But for mining this bios give me lower hashrate and higher power consumption


----------



## Pecos112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here is your stock bios with high speed & 1000mhz timings on 1250mhz strap we tested it & t works on Elpida
> 
> 1177.1250.875.1350.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 100k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1301mhz is also possible using the stock 1000mhz memory strap which is faster than Stilt timings & can run the Elpida at 875mv up to 1301mhz... Even tighter than Stilt & working fine & yields FPS gains.
> 
> 1177.1301.875.1350.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 100k .zip file


Much voltage :/...

Maximum temperatures on Superposition Benchmark are 71 C

Io cerco un bios che mi possa tenere le frequenze [email protected] come una volta, senza crash.
con voltaggi che abbia sul DPM0 0.891V e DPM7 1150V.
Ma che abbia le stesse prestazioni dei BIOS di " Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81".

Con tutti i BIOS di Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81 che si trovano dentro cartella, dopo l'aggiornamento di WIndows, non riesco più a tenere le frequenze di una volta.


----------



## Pecos112

https://mega.nz/#!qlczhTjB!g4dbmIBZV073RappKD9H5wCcHZ1LBWSSqH-SsLkDFAg

This bios does not allow me to put 1050 @ 1350 as it once was.
I do not understand the issue !


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But for mining this bios give me lower hashrate and higher power consumption


So Its not only slower than Stock BIOS but also uses more Power? That's a 1st. Never once has anyone said my BIOS was slower than Stock & Uses More Power, Sure it will use more power as my Bios are Power De-Limited... No power limit for maximum performance. If your VRM is hitting 90-100C then yes its possible to perform horrendously but it should be performing horrendously on stock bios as well.

Need more details... Please.

*Can you post your HWInfo screenshot?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Much voltage :/...
> 
> Maximum temperatures on Superposition Benchmark are 71 C
> 
> Io cerco un bios che mi possa tenere le frequenze [email protected] come una volta, senza crash.
> con voltaggi che abbia sul DPM0 0.891V e DPM7 1150V.
> Ma che abbia le stesse prestazioni dei BIOS di " Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81".
> 
> Con tutti i BIOS di Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81 che si trovano dentro cartella, dopo l'aggiornamento di WIndows, non riesco più a tenere le frequenze di una volta.


71C yes thats perfectly normal... Did you Forget this is nearly the most power hungry GPU ever created?!? 2nd to the VEGA which uses even more power... clear power component cooling flaw on the Vega

*So is the BIOS insufficient?*


----------



## Pecos112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So Its not only slower than Stock BIOS but also uses more Power? That's a 1st. Never once has anyone said my BIOS was slower than Stock & Uses More Power, Sure it will use more power as my Bios are Power De-Limited... No power limit for maximum performance. If your VRM is hitting 90-100C then yes its possible to perform horrendously but it should be performing horrendously on stock bios as well.
> 
> Need more details... Please.
> 
> *Can you post your HWInfo screenshot?*
> 71C yes thats perfectly normal... Did you Forget this is nearly the most power hungry GPU ever created?!? 2nd to the VEGA which uses even more power... clear power component cooling flaw on the Vega
> 
> *So is the BIOS insufficient?*


I do not doubt that the BIOS goes well, but I look for what I wrote.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> I do not doubt that the BIOS goes well, but I look for what I wrote.


So your saying another BIOS loads out less than 71C & performs faster?


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So Its not only slower than Stock BIOS but also uses more Power? That's a 1st. Never once has anyone said my BIOS was slower than Stock & Uses More Power, Sure it will use more power as my Bios are Power De-Limited... No power limit for maximum performance. If your VRM is hitting 90-100C then yes its possible to perform horrendously but it should be performing horrendously on stock bios as well.
> 
> Need more details... Please.
> 
> *Can you post your HWInfo screenshot?*


With stock bios at:
977 Core
1.047-1.07v
1250 Mem

784 H/s in cryptonight.

With your bios:
1133 core
1301 Mem
1.2v
772 H/s in cryptonight.

Stock bios with 1100 Core and 1300 Mem give me 864 H/s.

Do you need HWInfo screen with stock bios or with yours?

Stock at 977/1250:


----------



## Pecos112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So your saying another BIOS loads out less than 71C & performs faster?


It is not about speed.
I just wanted a solution to keep the old frequencies, with the BIOS of Insan1ty.

As already mentioned, before I could hold 1050 @ 1350, after the update I can hold 1030 @ 1300.


----------



## Pecos112

If I try to put 1050 on the Core Clock, the Drivers stop working, whereas before it did not happen.
Before the update I had the exact same voltages
I asked only the solution to this


----------



## chris89

Would you two like for me to make a BIOS for you again?

@supersf

Again would need to see HWInfo to see if memory errors occur. If you don't check HWinfo then you'll never know why it achieved higher performance on slower timings.

If you found a better way to feed your greed then go for it.

@Pecos112

Just open your bios & set the frequency to 1030 or whatever you want...


----------



## Pecos112

I can not stand 1050 @ 1350 like once, with the same voltage.


----------



## loneSilentWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 1133.1602.1000.65288.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks will tell you how it goes asap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 1133.1602.1000.65288.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file


I tried the above bios, but my card crashed. Amd radeon driver ( the latest version ) crashed. the screen was constantly flickering after that, flashed old bios and it fixed it, can you do some magic ?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loneSilentWolf*
> 
> Thanks will tell you how it goes asap
> I tried the above bios, but my card crashed. Amd radeon driver ( the latest version ) crashed. the screen was constantly flickering after that, flashed old bios and it fixed it, can you do some magic ?


Mining is becoming very difficult these days requiring peak stability voltage which is quite clear.

1133.1602.1000.1333.TIGHT.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

As you can see here the 1000mhz strap works on Elpida 4GB cards on the 1250mhz strap... Which typically is an impossibility but it has been found to work & has been tested by @AdrianSC

It's even tighter than Stilt & MLU & Insan1ty BIOS :::: **** :::::: Meaning more performance


----------



## loneSilentWolf

I flashed the bios. Now my windows won't start. Removed drivers using DDU in safe mode, windows started after that.
Reinstalled driver it again crashed, shows an eternal black screen.

This is using the adrenaline drivers. Will have to test using an older version


----------



## loneSilentWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Mining is becoming very difficult these days requiring peak stability voltage which is quite clear.
> 
> 1133.1602.1000.1333.TIGHT.zip 99k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Mining is becoming very difficult these days requiring peak stability voltage which is quite clear.
> 
> 1133.1602.1000.1333.TIGHT.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loneSilentWolf*
> 
> I flashed the bios. Now my windows won't start. Removed drivers using DDU in safe mode, windows started after that.
> Reinstalled driver it again crashed, shows an eternal black screen.
> 
> This is using the adrenaline drivers. Will have to test using an older version


Try this... barely even changed anything except simplified the clock states/ voltages to keep it cool & use a little less power.

Some cards with inadequate cooling cannot handle delimited nor tight timings nor higher memory clock, maybe this bios will work for you

1094.1500.1000.65288.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Nsomnia

Whats the most up-to-date guide to install 390x BIOS to a 290x. One of my 290s dont have UEFI chevked off in GPU-Z but the other does. Has this one been modded? I've been told to look for switches somewhere.

Any tips to getting these modded? (Is there even a hashrate gain? Temperature increase?)

Thanks.


----------



## arimal199

does this mod makes the reference cards overheat?
BTW i have this model
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150397/sapphire-r9290-4096-131205-1
should i flash the hynix or the elpida bios?


----------



## Pecos112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Try this... barely even changed anything except simplified the clock states/ voltages to keep it cool & use a little less power.
> 
> Some cards with inadequate cooling cannot handle delimited nor tight timings nor higher memory clock, maybe this bios will work for you
> 
> 1094.1500.1000.65288.zip 99k .zip file


Chris, could you make me a BIOS with low voltages, but give the best performance?

I have Elpida memories


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Chris, could you make me a BIOS with low voltages, but give the best performance?
> 
> I have Elpida memories


290 GPU? I have 1.300v (-25 mv offset), 59ºC core, 52ºC VRM1 and 48ºC VRM2, at 1157 MHz core, 1374 MHz mems and elpida too.









U should try MLU BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x, very low voltages.


----------



## chris89

If your mining stock is ideal just turn down voltages with msi afterburner


----------



## Pecos112

Memory controller + Timings 390 ? @AdrianSC


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Memory controller + Timings 390 ?


390 only had hynix 8gb so Elpida timings are unique for only the 4gb memory... no such thing as 390 timings for 290 4gb...


----------



## AdrianSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pecos112*
> 
> Memory controller + Timings 390 ? @AdrianSC


290x MC and elpida timings modded.


----------



## ghostter

I've got two r290 reference cards of Sapphire. They're not mutable to r290x, one hace elpida mems and the another one hynix.

I'm planing to use for mining, what is the best stable bios should I use?

Thanks for this great work.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostter*
> 
> I've got two r290 reference cards of Sapphire. They're not mutable to r290x, one hace elpida mems and the another one hynix.
> 
> I'm planing to use for mining, what is the best stable bios should I use?
> 
> Thanks for this great work.


Stock bios & fool around with the slider's on msi afterburner is what i recommend


----------



## ghostter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Stock bios & fool around with the slider's on msi afterburner is what i recommend


Any other BIOS combination will make my card unstable?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostter*
> 
> Any other BIOS combination will make my card unstable?


Yes, best to fiddle with msi afterburner instead


----------



## lunarizer

Anyone that can help me optimize my bios, My card is a Asus CUII 290x. Some higher memstraps and power tweaks maby










AsusCU2Silent.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostter*
> 
> I've got two r290 reference cards of Sapphire. They're not mutable to r290x, one hace elpida mems and the another one hynix.
> 
> I'm planing to use for mining, what is the best stable bios should I use?
> 
> Thanks for this great work.


You can try several bios from https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=AMD&manufacturer=&model=R9+290&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

Almost all reference design bios should work.


----------



## reigningbacon

I downloaded your Asus directcu ii 290x bios from page 39. I'm programming it in with ati/and winflash and I get about 3 bars and it just stops.

What to do?


----------



## gogolXmogol

Hi guys, I am sorry If the question has been asked before, please help me get a decent bios (eth mining/390x mod, etc.) for my Sapphire TRIX 290x 1040/1300 Hinyx. I am slowly reading through the thread, but maybe someone can guide me to it








Cheers!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunarizer*
> 
> Anyone that can help me optimize my bios, My card is a Asus CUII 290x. Some higher memstraps and power tweaks maby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsusCU2Silent.zip 99k .zip file


These BIOS have no power limit, so it'll hold peak core clock the whole time. To reduce temps set AMD Crimson Settings to Vsync Always On & Turn On Anamorphic Filtering just for smoother graphics, it's like FXAA but even lighter on resources. Add FXAA on top, gives great smoothing minimal fps loss almost none at all actually.

ASUS.R9.290X.4GB.Elpida.1094.1250.1275mv.875mv.zip 99k .zip file


ASUS.R9.290X.4GB.Elpida.1094.1500.1275mv.1000mv.zip 99k .zip file


This has possible more stable timings for 1500mhz memory
This is using Sapphire Tri-X Vapor-X Elpida timings because it came stock 1400mhz Elpida. So timings are likely more stable at higher memory clock.

Timings.Mod.ASUS.R9.290X.4GB.Elpida.1094.1500.1275mv.1000mv.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Here I just was testing to get maximum score @ 1240mhz core 1440mv 1758mhz memory on tight timings Hynix 8GB

The absolute maximum score I could pull without Tesselation was 17,094 graphics points

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14734945/fs/14735110/fs/14733779


----------



## chris89

Look at this crazy ass high score I just yielded dude .. haha 1220mhz 1475mv 1758mhz 1050mv.


----------



## ghostter

For a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 4G D5, what BIOS should I use? (the search in thread isn't working, and I've look at several pages without luck)

Thanks in advance and congratulations for this great work!


----------



## chris89

.zip .rom to avoid json .. <<< makes sense .. waiting for reply


----------



## ghostter

The search funcion returns the error: "no enabled local indexes to search"


----------



## zuzunga

*Downvolt)))*



chris89 said:


> .zip .rom to avoid json .. <<< makes sense .. waiting for reply


Hello! Can you help me with modded undervolted bios for: NOT reference
Gigabyte R9 290X 4 GB(Windforce GV-R929XOC-4GD 4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG , GPU Clock:1040 MHz Memory Clock:1250 MHz)
MSI R9 290 4 GB (Gaming OC 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR , GPU Clock:1007 MHz Memory Clock:1250 MHz)
and....
PowerColor R9 295X2 (AXR9-295X2-8GBD5-M4D GPU Name: Vesuvius 4096 MB x2 Hynix H5GC2H24BFR , GPU Clock: 1018 MHz Memory Clock:1250 MHz)


----------



## chris89

You cant undervolt the card it isn't stable so you have to dial back the clock to run a lower voltage

Stock voltage 1.250v on r9 290/290x which is good up to like 1094mhz

stock 1.250v is required for 1000mhz so if you want less than 1.250v then you have to go below 1000mhz...

Simply turn down the clock in MSI & it will auto-undervolt.


----------



## chris89

You cant undervolt the card it isn't stable so you have to dial back the clock to run a lower voltage

Stock voltage 1.250v on r9 290/290x which is good up to like 1094mhz

stock 1.250v is required for 1000mhz so if you want less than 1.250v then you have to go below 1000mhz...

Simply turn down the clock in MSI & it will auto-undervolt.


----------



## zuzunga

chris89 said:


> You cant undervolt the card it isn't stable so you have to dial back the clock to run a lower voltage
> 
> Stock voltage 1.250v on r9 290/290x which is good up to like 1094mhz
> 
> stock 1.250v is required for 1000mhz so if you want less than 1.250v then you have to go below 1000mhz...
> 
> Simply turn down the clock in MSI & it will auto-undervolt.


Oh a what do you change in a bios files, which users attaching in a messages?


----------



## atari1980

Double post


----------



## atari1980

Hey everyone,

Thanks to all the invaluable resource and tips posted on here, I finally managed to make my own reference-looking vBIOS on my R9 290 (reference design).

The basis for my bios was from a newer reference HP oem 390X bios (V015.049.000.009.006285) / Hynix memory, that card is the only one I ever saw that has the reference R9 390X AMD PCB & Cooler.

My goal here was to start fresh with a reference bios and build up on that, with the help of this thread. 

Here's what's changed:

-Edited the header name to reflect the correct part number, vendor & subvendor id of a reference R9 290
-Added the VDDC (6 / +37.5mv) and VDDCI (0 - added that one in case i need it later) offsets in the VoltageObject Table
-Edited the memory name (H5GC4H24AJR to H5GQ2H24AFR) & density to 4GB
-Lowered the maximum memory frequency to 1350 - which is super stable on my card.
-Max TDP and Power limit to 275
-Adjusted the fan curve the same as the modded 290 bios posted on this thread
-Updated GOP to 1.62.0.15.50 (signed)


Couple of things that are better on this bios for me, compared to the modded one found here:

-OEM default memory timing and GPU freq table/voltage scaled up to 1050mhz by default (my prefered OC)
-VDDCI offset to 0, this wasn't stable for me on the leaked 390x bios but now it is.
-VDDC offset to 6, while it should be the same as the leaked bios is about 10mv lower on mine for all DPM states, going lower than '6' on the leaked bios my card wasnt stable at 1050mhz
-This bios boots my DVI-connected monitor as defaut in UEFI mode (I would get a black screen until windows was loaded, as it thought my TV (hdmi) was the default monitor)

For anyone interested in modding it further or if you want to add your memory type, i included both the original unmodded 390X OEM bios from HP and the modded one I did, which ends with .290.

Enjoy!


----------



## ghostter

Hi,

Please, could somebody help me with this BIOS, it's a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 4G D5 with Hynix RAM, I'd like to introduce the optimized timmings, and any other possible improvements. I'd like to maintain it's default overclock if possible.

(I'll use for mining, the default mod of this thread upgrading stock R9 290 cards to R390 makes a big difference in hash rate).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris89

ghostter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please, could somebody help me with this BIOS, it's a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 4G D5 with Hynix RAM, I'd like to introduce the optimized timmings, and any other possible improvements. I'd like to maintain it's default overclock if possible.
> 
> (I'll use for mining, the default mod of this thread upgrading stock R9 290 cards to R390 makes a big difference in hash rate).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try this post all results like HWInfo under load Core & VRM temperature & GPUz Main Page & Memory Timings Tab showing the changes on Hynix :thumb:

It's unlimited power limit, zero throttling, using 390/ 390x default voltage 1275mv vs stock 290/290X 1250mv. So only +25mv. Also tight timings used for 1250mhz & up & also 1602mhz memory & it will see a lot of memory errors... its no big deal because its faster so dealing with errors is okay when memory is at 7 Gbps 410GB/s

Core 1094mhz = 70 giga pixel & 175 giga texel & fan tune should never exceed 84C on Core or VRM for safety.


----------



## ghostter

chris89 said:


> Try this post all results like HWInfo under load Core & VRM temperature & GPUz Main Page & Memory Timings Tab showing the changes on Hynix :thumb:
> 
> It's unlimited power limit, zero throttling, using 390/ 390x default voltage 1275mv vs stock 290/290X 1250mv. So only +25mv. Also tight timings used for 1250mhz & up & also 1602mhz memory & it will see a lot of memory errors... its no big deal because its faster so dealing with errors is okay when memory is at 7 Gbps 410GB/s
> 
> Core 1094mhz = 70 giga pixel & 175 giga texel & fan tune should never exceed 84C on Core or VRM for safety.


Thanks for all and great job!, I spect that somebody could use this modified BIOS, but I'm afraid that I'm not going to be one of this people  . Yesterday I tried another BIOS that I found (Insanity bios was called), all appears that was working fine, but the card stopped working. I tried to flash the default BIOS without luck, the card wasn't detected by atiflash tool. I tried 1+8 method, without luck, so my card is dead :'( .


----------



## chris89

How do I post images on here now to show up as a Thumbnail?

This is using Mediafire but I'd rather use the site to do this...?



















@ghostter

You want to focus on the BIOS Switch position, Did you say you flashed the card or not? Because I think its been a couple days since I made the BIOS & didn't hear anything back...? Never heard anything on your HWInfo monitoring data like I said we need to know Core & VRM temperature immediately upon testing at load.

Test the GPU again & feel the core from the back of the card to see if it gets HOT by finger... If it gets hot then thats a good sign.

Test another HDMI cable direct into the HDMI port or Test the DVI port to HDMI... 

Let me hear back, I'll help you but if you don't communicate, we cannot help...

@atari1980

That's interesting you did this... maybe you can make one for Elpida R9 290? I can give you the timings table if needed? My friend has Elpida r9 290 & might be interested in testing this BIOS.

I have this card, the HP OEM Reference R9 390X 8GB Hynix with this BIOS I believe... It's the newest BIOS available version.

Here is my Timings File.. & has tons of timings for different cards & tight timings & stuff for easy modding


----------



## ghostter

chris89 said:


> @ghostter
> 
> You want to focus on the BIOS Switch position, Did you say you flashed the card or not? Because I think its been a couple days since I made the BIOS & didn't hear anything back...? Never heard anything on your HWInfo monitoring data like I said we need to know Core & VRM temperature immediately upon testing at load.
> 
> Test the GPU again & feel the core from the back of the card to see if it gets HOT by finger... If it gets hot then thats a good sign.
> 
> Test another HDMI cable direct into the HDMI port or Test the DVI port to HDMI...
> 
> Let me hear back, I'll help you but if you don't communicate, we cannot help...


 @chris89

I'm sorry because of the delay. I hasn't been able to test your bios, because my card got broken before I have the oportunity to test it.

I tried another BIOS before you post the BIOS for 290 Vapor-X, and appears that something went wrong, the card started working, I made some test, but suddenly the PC stop working and now the card isn't detected.

I booted with the processor GPU, and tried to flash the stock BIOS of the card, but atiflash doesn't recognize the card. After this, I tried the 1+8 procedure to restore the card, but doesn't works, atiflash still doesn't recognize the card.

I'll have to test again if the back of the card is hot as you recommend, but I think that something went wrong, and the card is dead  .

Thanks for all again.


----------



## chris89

I'm sorry to hear that. My 290x was working fine never saw any heat... Turned up the clock from 1094mhz to 1133mhz I think & the pc shut down crossfire... 290X stopped being detected and is COLD.

My 290x doesn't get hot so that's annoying..

Plus 1602mhz isnt good for gaming maybe mining only but I saw 400 million memory errors on Rainbow Six Siege & the game is the worst optimized game ever... 1080p run 150 fps but 1440p & 4k run at like 15 fps on the 390x which is crazy

I ran back to ULTRA LOOSE timings @ 1563mhz memory ie 6.25 Gbps & now 0 errors on the same game but still terrible performance.


----------



## atari1980

chris89 said:


> How do I post images on here now to show up as a Thumbnail?
> 
> @atari1980
> 
> That's interesting you did this... maybe you can make one for Elpida R9 290? I can give you the timings table if needed? My friend has Elpida r9 290 & might be interested in testing this BIOS.
> 
> I have this card, the HP OEM Reference R9 390X 8GB Hynix with this BIOS I believe... It's the newest BIOS available version.
> 
> Here is my Timings File.. & has tons of timings for different cards & tight timings & stuff for easy modding


I think I might be able to, but I wouldn't be able to test it though, since mine has the Hynix memory. I'd use the Stilt's timing table though, if that's ok with you, I've had the best results from it on mine. Everything else would generate memory errors, even with +50mv offset, and usually with lower Unigine Valley points. 

Also, could you send me your unmodded/original bios file from your card, preferably dumped by ATIFLASH.EXE in dos, I've had a couple of my GPUZ dumps corrupted somehow. I'd like to compare with the one I found.


----------



## AdrianSC

atari1980 said:


> I think I might be able to, but I wouldn't be able to test it though, since mine has the Hynix memory. I'd use the Stilt's timing table though, if that's ok with you, I've had the best results from it on mine. Everything else would generate memory errors, even with +50mv offset, and usually with lower Unigine Valley points.
> 
> Also, could you send me your unmodded/original bios file from your card, preferably dumped by ATIFLASH.EXE in dos, I've had a couple of my GPUZ dumps corrupted somehow. I'd like to compare with the one I found.


I have elpida on my 290, so i can test the BIOS if you want, i interested.


----------



## chris89

atari1980 said:


> I think I might be able to, but I wouldn't be able to test it though, since mine has the Hynix memory. I'd use the Stilt's timing table though, if that's ok with you, I've had the best results from it on mine. Everything else would generate memory errors, even with +50mv offset, and usually with lower Unigine Valley points.
> 
> Also, could you send me your unmodded/original bios file from your card, preferably dumped by ATIFLASH.EXE in dos, I've had a couple of my GPUZ dumps corrupted somehow. I'd like to compare with the one I found.


Sure its attached here & AdrianSC can test.


----------



## atari1980

Double Post


----------



## atari1980

chris89 said:


> Sure its attached here & AdrianSC can test.


Thanks a bunch!

You'll find the Elpida timings vbios for your friend attached. 

I modified it a bit more since I last posted my mod, here's the changelist:

-Ported VoltageObjectInfo & PowerPlayInfo tables from my reference 290 vbios. While my 390 vbios was stable in benchmarks, it artifacted like cracy when plugging a second output (HDMI) and in GTAV's pause menu and sometimes flat out crashed the game when gpu usage was low (DPM0-3); This removed the need for VDDC offset;

-Readded VDDC offset, in case your friend wants it to test, but I did not add VDDCi offset again, I do not recommend using it, at least on my GPU, even a little causes stability issues.

-Adjusted DPM0-3 so that it uses higher voltage. DPM1-3 are still lower than with my reference 290 vbios. While DPM0 has seen a rise of .93mV, GPU temperature are still very low, using two monitors (DVI+HDMI, stays 300/150), on idle it gets to mid 30's, low 40's watching a movie. 

-left DPM5-7 with the calculated LKG value as it's well scaled to my gpu (1.275max)

-Set TDP Max & Power Limit to 312, a little (12w) over the PCIE standard, this got me a little boost as my card isn't throttled anymore in high instantaneous loads scenarios, that don't seem to show up in HWInfo (ie Fallout 4 near Goodneighbor - for some reasons - got a lot smoother with this).

-Last edit was putting the Elpida memory timings. 

If there's crashes, I suggest first looking at the default DPM0-3 voltages using AIDA64 to make sure, for example, that DPM3 isn't higher than DPM4 with the calculated LKG voltages (DPM4-7) of your friend's particular GPU. Then maybe try either adding an offset (1=6.25mv) or editing the voltage to his needs in HawaiiReader.

Aknowledgement: GPU-Z will probably identify the video memory as GDDR instead of GDDR5 (and so, will report lower bandwidth). Don't worry, HWInfo64 & Aida64 will report correct memory type and will be fullspeed.

Cheers!


----------



## AdrianSC

atari1980 said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> You'll find the Elpida timings vbios for your friend attached.
> 
> I modified it a bit more since I last posted my mod, here's the changelist:
> 
> -Ported VoltageObjectInfo & PowerPlayInfo tables from my reference 290 vbios. While my 390 vbios was stable in benchmarks, it artifacted like cracy when plugging a second output (HDMI) and in GTAV's pause menu and sometimes flat out crashed the game when gpu usage was low (DPM0-3); This removed the need for VDDC offset;
> 
> -Readded VDDC offset, in case your friend wants it to test, but I did not add VDDCi offset again, I do not recommend using it, at least on my GPU, even a little causes stability issues.
> 
> -Adjusted DPM0-3 so that it uses higher voltage. DPM1-3 are still lower than with my reference 290 vbios. While DPM0 has seen a rise of .93mV, GPU temperature are still very low, using two monitors (DVI+HDMI, stays 300/150), on idle it gets to mid 30's, low 40's watching a movie.
> 
> -left DPM5-7 with the calculated LKG value as it's well scaled to my gpu (1.275max)
> 
> -Set TDP Max & Power Limit to 312, a little (12w) over the PCIE standard, this got me a little boost as my card isn't throttled anymore in high instantaneous loads scenarios, that don't seem to show up in HWInfo (ie Fallout 4 near Goodneighbor - for some reasons - got a lot smoother with this).
> 
> -Last edit was putting the Elpida memory timings.
> 
> If there's crashes, I suggest first looking at the default DPM0-3 voltages using AIDA64 to make sure, for example, that DPM3 isn't higher than DPM4 with the calculated LKG voltages (DPM4-7) of your friend's particular GPU. Then maybe try either adding an offset (1=6.25mv) or editing the voltage to his needs in HawaiiReader.
> 
> Aknowledgement: GPU-Z will probably identify the video memory as GDDR instead of GDDR5 (and so, will report lower bandwidth). Don't worry, HWInfo64 & Aida64 will report correct memory type and will be fullspeed.
> 
> Cheers!


Testing, here a captures:


















Now i go to test stability, thanks.


----------



## atari1980

AdrianSC said:


> Testing, here a captures:
> 
> 
> Now i go to test stability, thanks.


Great! I hope it'll be as good to you as it has been to me so far.

FYI here's what I got in Unigine Valley with this vbios. (note: AA was disabled completely). Before the best it could do with Insanity's bios at the same frequency was 1738 points, and although max & averag framerate stayed roughly the same, the min framerate jumped from 17.5 to 32.7 fps, that's almost a 50% increase.


----------



## AdrianSC

atari1980 said:


> Great! I hope it'll be as good to you as it has been to me so far.
> 
> FYI here's what I got in Unigine Valley with this vbios. (note: AA was disabled completely). Before the best it could do with Insanity's bios at the same frequency was 1738 points, and although max & averag framerate stayed roughly the same, the min framerate jumped from 17.5 to 32.7 fps, that's almost a 50% increase.


1050 MHz core and 1350 MHz mems?? I do this:










Maybe the difference is the drivers.


----------



## atari1980

AdrianSC said:


> 1050 MHz core and 1350 MHz mems?? I do this:
> 
> Maybe the difference is the drivers.


Try the 17.11.1 WHQL driver, these are the best ones I've used on my 290:

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...son-ReLive-Edition-17.11.1-Release-Notes.aspx

Also, try running it a couple of times, the low fps may be because of high HDD activity while benchmarking.

EDIT: Don't forget to use DDU driver uninstaller in safe mode to uninstall your current drivers, don't use the driver's uninstall feature, it leaves traces and can cause issues.


----------



## pebordemardirid

*Bios Mod for XfX R9 209x hynix*

Would someone be so kind to help me with the bios mod of this card? I got it second hand and it works in my small mine...
I had no problems with modding the bios of the other employees (RX570) but this one is not cooperating.
I would like to increase the hashrate by manipulating the straps, increasing the clock and lowering the voltage.
I would appreciate your help and would make a BTC, LTC, ETH, XRP or ADA donation


----------



## rootmoto

@gupsterg The R9 390 MC Timings link no longer works, may you please reupload it?


----------



## AdrianSC

atari1980 said:


> Try the 17.11.1 WHQL driver, these are the best ones I've used on my 290:
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...son-ReLive-Edition-17.11.1-Release-Notes.aspx
> 
> Also, try running it a couple of times, the low fps may be because of high HDD activity while benchmarking.
> 
> EDIT: Don't forget to use DDU driver uninstaller in safe mode to uninstall your current drivers, don't use the driver's uninstall feature, it leaves traces and can cause issues.


I'm using the latest drivers because works better on PUBG, but in benchmark like unigine heaven or 3dmark the old drivers do more fps. 

Yes, i use always DDU in safe mode (i used on my PC recently a GTX1070).

P.D: Blackscreen using 1350 MHz, finally i can't overclock my vram...


----------



## chris89

pebordemardirid said:


> Would someone be so kind to help me with the bios mod of this card? I got it second hand and it works in my small mine...
> I had no problems with modding the bios of the other employees (RX570) but this one is not cooperating.
> I would like to increase the hashrate by manipulating the straps, increasing the clock and lowering the voltage.
> I would appreciate your help and would make a BTC, LTC, ETH, XRP or ADA donation


pebordemardirid


----------



## mriceman

I wonder what bios should I use with as much overclocking as possible on the GPU for a Gigabyte R9 290X windforce card with memories Elpida?


----------



## chris89

mriceman said:


> I wonder what bios should I use with as much overclocking as possible on the GPU for a Gigabyte R9 290X windforce card with memories Elpida?


Please post your hwinfo after testing okay? I need to know the stats from hwinfo.

extract atiwinflash go to device manager uninstall the display driver but don't click the checkbox uninstall software so it will auto reinstall after restart right click atiwinflash.exe open as administrator, open .rom flash restart :thumb:


----------



## mriceman

chris89 said:


> Please post your hwinfo after testing okay? I need to know the stats from hwinfo.
> 
> extract atiwinflash go to device manager uninstall the display driver but don't click the checkbox uninstall software so it will auto reinstall after restart right click atiwinflash.exe open as administrator, open .rom flash restart :thumb:


Thanks man!!


----------



## chris89

mriceman said:


> Thanks man!!


Your welcome. May you please post results from Hwinfo & GPUz main page & GPUz memory timings page please? 

**Print Screen everything and throw into Paint with paste & Save the .JPEG & Drag & Drop files into the Drag and Drop File Uploader**

The reason why is, I can't keep helping people if they just take the BIOS & run & never hear back. I like to see results & must see HWInfo temps of the Core & VRM 1&2... 

Let me know how you like it buddy? Feedback much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## mriceman

chris89 said:


> Your welcome. May you please post results from Hwinfo & GPUz main page & GPUz memory timings page please?
> 
> **Print Screen everything and throw into Paint with paste & Save the .JPEG & Drag & Drop files into the Drag and Drop File Uploader**
> 
> The reason why is, I can't keep helping people if they just take the BIOS & run & never hear back. I like to see results & must see HWInfo temps of the Core & VRM 1&2...
> 
> Let me know how you like it buddy? Feedback much appreciated! :thumb:


I uninstalled the vga card drivers using the DDU.

with the winflash I tried to install the rom, but the program returned the message "IDs system incorrect"

I forced the installation and was able to install rom by atiflash by DOS.

however, when I tried to install the AMD drivers for video black screen happened.

I needed to return the original rom. So it did not work the rom that indicated me.

Do you have any suggestions for my case?

follows my original rom.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PGT2fxlT9aiQWIsibuADbgl-GVFC5pL1


----------



## mriceman

chris89 said:


> Your welcome. May you please post results from Hwinfo & GPUz main page & GPUz memory timings page please?
> 
> **Print Screen everything and throw into Paint with paste & Save the .JPEG & Drag & Drop files into the Drag and Drop File Uploader**
> 
> The reason why is, I can't keep helping people if they just take the BIOS & run & never hear back. I like to see results & must see HWInfo temps of the Core & VRM 1&2...
> 
> Let me know how you like it buddy? Feedback much appreciated! :thumb:


I uninstalled the AMD drivers through the DDU program.

I tried to install rom by winflash, but I could not because the program returned the message "IDs system incorrect".

I forced the installation of rom by atiflash by DOS.

I restarted Windows and tried to install AMD drivers, but black screen occurred.

as the rom did not work, I needed to return to the original rom.

Do you have any suggestions for my case?


----------



## hout17

i have an 8gb sapphire 290x has any work been done to make the modded bios's work with 8gb?


----------



## Glod76

Hi, I have a PowerColor PCS+ 290x and was wondering if someone could mod a bios for it as it randomly locks up in games. have the fan at max and still does it. had to downclock it to even be half stable GPU clock set to 982 power target =10% and fans max seems to work sometimes


----------



## chris89

hout17 said:


> i have an 8gb sapphire 290x has any work been done to make the modded bios's work with 8gb?


Sure, upload the bios here.. you need to ZIP the ROM



mriceman said:


> I uninstalled the AMD drivers through the DDU program.
> 
> I tried to install rom by winflash, but I could not because the program returned the message "IDs system incorrect".
> 
> I forced the installation of rom by atiflash by DOS.
> 
> I restarted Windows and tried to install AMD drivers, but black screen occurred.
> 
> as the rom did not work, I needed to return to the original rom.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for my case?


That took forever, like a week .. can u please attach your original .rom ? YOu need to ZIP it before u can attach here



Glod76 said:


> Hi, I have a PowerColor PCS+ 290x and was wondering if someone could mod a bios for it as it randomly locks up in games. have the fan at max and still does it. had to downclock it to even be half stable GPU clock set to 982 power target =10% and fans max seems to work sometimes


Can you send your bios? & HWINFO Screenshot of the GPU? sensor & Attach ROM but NEED to ZIP it 1st


----------



## mriceman

chris89 said:


> Sure, upload the bios here.. you need to ZIP the ROM
> 
> 
> 
> That took forever, like a week .. can u please attach your original .rom ? YOu need to ZIP it before u can attach here
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send your bios? & HWINFO Screenshot of the GPU? sensor & Attach ROM but NEED to ZIP it 1st


hi...

the forum is not allowing me to attach files.

I'm using bios version 015.042.000.000.000000 from Gigabyte model GV-R929XOC-4GD_L / F1


----------



## chris89

mriceman said:


> hi...
> 
> the forum is not allowing me to attach files.
> 
> I'm using bios version 015.042.000.000.000000 from Gigabyte model GV-R929XOC-4GD_L / F1


Check this, yeah it seems be not working... doesn't show up


----------



## hout17

chris89 said:


> Sure, upload the bios here.. you need to ZIP the ROM


See attached.


----------



## chris89

hout17 said:


> See attached.


Please post HWinfo sensors screen GPUz after flash


----------



## hout17

chris89 said:


> Please post HWinfo sensors screen GPUz after flash


Thanks a lot will do.


----------



## ct65

Hi
I have a Gigabyte Radeon 290x 4GB, exactly this one; https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-R929XWF3-4GD#ov
I played the predictions of the first page bias (stock and mod volt), but caused pc instability. I am asking someone familiar with the subject for modification / optimization of this card's bios. I would like it to be even more efficient than ordinary OC drivers on core 1060mhz and RAM 1350mhz

PC specification:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 10 Home

Motherboard:
CPU Type OctalCore AMD FX-8320, 4200 MHz (21 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (1 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 4 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset AMD 990FX, AMD K15
System Memory 12201 MB (DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Patriot Memory 1600 CL9 Series 4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 533 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM2: Patriot Memory 1600 CL9 Series 4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 533 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM3: Patriot Memory PSD32G16002 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (10-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM4: Patriot Memory PSD32G16002 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (10-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
Power Supply: Chieftec 750W cft-750-14cs

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X
BIOS Version 015.042.000.003.000000
BIOS Date 07.03.2014
GPU Code Name Hawaii XT
Part Number xxx-xxx-xxx
PCI Device 1002-67B0 / 1458-228D (Rev 00)
Transistors 6200 million
Process Technology 28 nm
Die Size 438 mm2
ASIC Quality 74.2%
Bus Type PCI Express 3.0 x16 @ 1.1 x8
Memory Size 4 GB
GPU Clock 300 MHz (original: 1000 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 64
Texture Mapping Units 176
Unified Shaders 2816 (v5.1)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v11.2
PowerControl 0%
WDDM Version Unknown (ID = 2300)

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR5 (Hynix)
Bus Width 512-bit
Real Clock 300 MHz (QDR) (original: 1250 MHz)
Effective Clock 1200 MHz
Bandwidth 75.0 GB/s

Architecture:
Architecture AMD GCN2
Compute Units (CU) 44
SIMD Per Compute Unit 4
SIMD Width 16
SIMD Instruction Width 1
L1 Instruction Cache 32 KB per CU-Quad
L1 Vector Data Cache 16 KB per CU
L1 Scalar Data Cache 16 KB per CU-Quad
L2 Cache 1 MB
Local Data Share 64 KB
Global Data Share 64 KB

ATI PowerPlay (BIOS):
State #1 GPU: 1000 MHz, Memory: 1250 MHz (Boot)
State #2 GPU: 1000 MHz, Memory: 1250 MHz


----------



## mriceman

hi people.
I tested my gigabyte r9 290x (elpia memory) with overclock done by Msi Afterburner and got the following results: core voltage + 81mV, power target + 20%, core clock 1137mhz and it was stable.
Does anyone have any biosmod with these parameters? could you send me?


----------



## ct65

I have this https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-R929XWF3-4GD#ov Radeon R9 290x 4GB card. I uploaded a bios from 1 page (stock and volt mod) but both caused instability of pc.
I am asking for optimization of the bios, because I would like it to be even more efficient than the OC drivers with core 1060mhz and ram 1350mhz.
GPU temperatures (Core, VRM1 and VRM2) under load do not exceed 80 degrees C. On average, they have values of 75-78 degrees. 

PC specification: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows 10 Home

Motherboard:
CPU Type OctalCore AMD FX-8320, 4200 MHz (21 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (1 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 4 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset AMD 990FX, AMD K15
System Memory 12201 MB (DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Patriot Memory 1600 CL9 Series 4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 533 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM2: Patriot Memory 1600 CL9 Series 4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 533 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM3: Patriot Memory PSD32G16002 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (10-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM4: Patriot Memory PSD32G16002 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (10-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
Power Supply Chieftec 750W cft-750-14cs

[ PCI Express 3.0 x16: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X
BIOS Version 015.042.000.003.000000
BIOS Date 07.03.2014
GPU Code Name Hawaii XT
Part Number xxx-xxx-xxx
PCI Device 1002-67B0 / 1458-228D (Rev 00)
Transistors 6200 million
Process Technology 28 nm
Die Size 438 mm2
ASIC Quality 74.2%
Bus Type PCI Express 3.0 x16 @ 1.1 x8
Memory Size 4 GB
GPU Clock 300 MHz (original: 1000 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 64
Texture Mapping Units 176
Unified Shaders 2816 (v5.1)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v11.2
PowerControl 0%
WDDM Version Unknown (ID = 2300)

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR5 (Hynix)
Bus Width 512-bit
Real Clock 625 MHz (QDR) (original: 1250 MHz)
Effective Clock 2500 MHz
Bandwidth 156.3 GB/s

Architecture:
Architecture AMD GCN2
Compute Units (CU) 44
SIMD Per Compute Unit 4
SIMD Width 16
SIMD Instruction Width 1
L1 Instruction Cache 32 KB per CU-Quad
L1 Vector Data Cache 16 KB per CU
L1 Scalar Data Cache 16 KB per CU-Quad
L2 Cache 1 MB
Local Data Share 64 KB
Global Data Share 64 KB

ATI PowerPlay (BIOS):
State #1 GPU: 1000 MHz, Memory: 1250 MHz (Boot)
State #2 GPU: 1000 MHz, Memory: 1250 MHz

Sorry for my bad english, i use google translator.


----------



## Pecos112

Hi guys, my friend has a R9 290 with the 390 bios with Elpida memories
Apparently his memory controller, does not hold even 1300 on the memories.

Someone can recommend a solution or bios, which is not with high voltages


----------



## jojer7

need some help i have a powercolor turboduo r9 290 with hynix memory.
i successfully flashed a 390 bios but when i install graphics drivers i end with a black screen with display connected
is there a specific driver version i need? also i believe the drivers for 290 and 390 are the same


----------



## Tame

jojer7 said:


> need some help i have a powercolor turboduo r9 290 with hynix memory.
> i successfully flashed a 390 bios but when i install graphics drivers i end with a black screen with display connected
> is there a specific driver version i need? also i believe the drivers for 290 and 390 are the same


As a quick sanity check you could try different port from the card. If I remember right I had some problems in the past with BIOS designed for different display output layout than my card.

Edit: nvm if if it displays without the drivers installed.


----------



## morecs

Guys, I need help with my XFX 290's memory timings, I need someone to make a modded bios so I can test it.

I'm currently on a bios that I modded myself, I'm basically on a small OC/UV situation so I can keep my thermals in check (I need to repaste the card ASAP, It was hitting 94ºC)

my power table is the following:

DPM0 [email protected] (993mV stock)
DPM1 [email protected]
DPM2 [email protected]
DPM3 [email protected]
DPM4 [email protected]
DPM5 [email protected]
DPM6 [email protected]
DPM7 [email protected] (1250mV stock)

VDDCI 925mV - thanks to @chris89 (1000mV stock)

and i set the temp target to 86ºC on the bios, Deus EX will only hit abou 82ºC, but FFXV stays pegged at the throttle limit, reducing my core clocks to ~950-975Mhz

so here's the deal, I know I might sound like a prick, but I don't want someone to just throw me a modded bios file without me knowing what was changed and move on, what I'm really after is someone who will give me advice in how I can make better adjustments, and will help me learn to tweak it myself.

If someone is willing to show me the steps for editing the memory straps, I'll be grateful af.

here's my bios if someone wants to take a look:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jLvnyMQIC5nbm946ZsQAMhRO6Fs72del/view?usp=sharing

thanks in advance.

btw, the reason I haven't repasted yet is because I'm waiting for my Morpheus II to arrive.
then I'll give my 290 some thermal love.


----------



## morecs

nevermind guys, carry on.


----------



## chris890

*BIOS MOD*

Hello Insan1tyOne, all link to download BIOS mode are Dead, can you please send another one who are not dead please, thank you very much


----------



## perrycucko

MSI R9 290X 4G GAMING version. Would anyone be able to make a 390X bios for me ? I have tried the Hynix MOD version and my windows booted into black screen unfortunately. I attached my stock rom dumped with GPU-Z. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ct65

chris890 said:


> Hello Insan1tyOne, all link to download BIOS mode are Dead, can you please send another one who are not dead please, thank you very much


Re-up


How I change in bios r9 390x default 8gb ram set to 4gb ram?


----------



## chris89

perrycucko said:


> MSI R9 290X 4G GAMING version. Would anyone be able to make a 390X bios for me ? I have tried the Hynix MOD version and my windows booted into black screen unfortunately. I attached my stock rom dumped with GPU-Z. Thanks in advance.


How did you get your bios to attach?

Ohhh... Duh.. Manage attachments down below... :thumb:

upload of file failed? weird

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ycocwkrumvlclbf/1133-1333.zip


----------



## chris89

morecs said:


> Guys, I need help with my XFX 290's memory timings, I need someone to make a modded bios so I can test it.
> 
> I'm currently on a bios that I modded myself, I'm basically on a small OC/UV situation so I can keep my thermals in check (I need to repaste the card ASAP, It was hitting 94ºC)
> 
> my power table is the following:
> 
> DPM0 [email protected] (993mV stock)
> DPM1 [email protected]
> DPM2 [email protected]
> DPM3 [email protected]
> DPM4 [email protected]
> DPM5 [email protected]
> DPM6 [email protected]
> DPM7 [email protected] (1250mV stock)
> 
> VDDCI 925mV - thanks to @chris89 (1000mV stock)
> 
> and i set the temp target to 86ºC on the bios, Deus EX will only hit abou 82ºC, but FFXV stays pegged at the throttle limit, reducing my core clocks to ~950-975Mhz
> 
> so here's the deal, I know I might sound like a prick, but I don't want someone to just throw me a modded bios file without me knowing what was changed and move on, what I'm really after is someone who will give me advice in how I can make better adjustments, and will help me learn to tweak it myself.
> 
> If someone is willing to show me the steps for editing the memory straps, I'll be grateful af.
> 
> here's my bios if someone wants to take a look:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jLvnyMQIC5nbm946ZsQAMhRO6Fs72del/view?usp=sharing
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> btw, the reason I haven't repasted yet is because I'm waiting for my Morpheus II to arrive.
> then I'll give my 290 some thermal love.


65282-65288 is auto voltage we want that for stability plus reduced clocks in states gives lower idle temps & higher overclocking in max state 1133mhz & I tuned the fan profile & also the temp target doesn't work so try it & lmk & post your *HWINFO screen please Make sure we can see VRM 1 & 2 Temps for both sensors 4 in total*

http://www.mediafire.com/file/n60b55byi21t832/1133-1333-1250-84c.zip


----------



## flearider

GIGABYTE R9 290 WindForce 3X OC
anyone point me in the right direction to slap a r390 bios on this ?


----------



## chris89

flearider said:


> GIGABYTE R9 290 WindForce 3X OC
> anyone point me in the right direction to slap a r390 bios on this ?


Your stock windforce bios is better if modded... if u wanna send it.


----------



## flearider

chris89 said:


> Your stock windforce bios is better if modded... if u wanna send it.


well thx you sir .. much appreciated 
https://ufile.io/tzvhx


----------



## chris89

flearider said:


> well thx you sir .. much appreciated
> https://ufile.io/tzvhx


http://www.mediafire.com/file/0vnvjf21k3mn5up/1173_-_1373.zip/file


----------



## Walkerfever

Hey guys, I'm new to the site, and a Vapor-X R9 290 4GB owner. I was hoping to flash a modded bios to the card, and after searching this thread, the only mention I found was this post ( https://www.overclock.net/forum/26624209-post2064.html ) but it doesn't appear that the bios was ever tested. Would this be safe to use? Should I have the UEFI button pressed or not? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chris89

Walkerfever said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the site, and a Vapor-X R9 290 4GB owner. I was hoping to flash a modded bios to the card, and after searching this thread, the only mention I found was this post ( https://www.overclock.net/forum/26624209-post2064.html ) but it doesn't appear that the bios was ever tested. Would this be safe to use? Should I have the UEFI button pressed or not? Thanks in advance!


Non UEFI for bios modding & upload your bios.. ill modd it for you if you want.. just attach as a .zip here


----------



## Walkerfever

Here ya go, from GPU-Z. I was trying to use ATI flash, but I'm having a hard time making the Win98 Boot USB. Every time I try to use HP's tool I get an error that the media is write protected. Would the WinATIflash not work? Thank you, BTW!


----------



## chris89

Walkerfever said:


> Here ya go, from GPU-Z. I was trying to use ATI flash, but I'm having a hard time making the Win98 Boot USB. Every time I try to use HP's tool I get an error that the media is write protected. Would the WinATIflash not work? Thank you, BTW!


Yeah ATIWinFlash works best.. make sure everything is closed & even uninstall the driver in device manager first just to be safe, dont checkmark software as well.. so it auto reinstalls after reboot.. it takes a couple minutes to flash so be patient


----------



## Walkerfever

Wow, talk about an improvement! I went from a 1056 score in Heaven to a 1828! I have the RAM set at 1403Mhz and the GPU at 1150Mhz. I'll probably play with the Mhz a bit more, but I'm impressed as it sets! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## chris89

Walkerfever said:


> Wow, talk about an improvement! I went from a 1056 score in Heaven to a 1828! I have the RAM set at 1403Mhz and the GPU at 1150Mhz. I'll probably play with the Mhz a bit more, but I'm impressed as it sets! Thank you so much!!!


Your welcome, you could try this too to see how it runs?


----------



## Walkerfever

WinATIFlash locked up at the end of the flash (sat at the same spot for 10 min, and the entire PC locked up), but it seemed to have flashed. Initial run on Heaven (1155\1535MHZ) gave a score of 1725. I reset Afterburner to the "factory" specs of the card (1173\1250MHZ) and it went up to 1747 but did have some artifacts. I turned the GPU down to 1163MHZ and the RAM up to 1500MHZ, and I'm about to run it now. I can say that both of these ROMs push the card a lot harder. I didn't even know the Sapphire logo turned red until today. I'm not complaining or anything, just saying it's nice to use the card's potential. As far as temperature, this latest ROM maxed out at 84*C, whereas the first ROM maxed out at 79*C. Let's see what these new setting do for my scores...

Thanks again!


----------



## chris89

Walkerfever said:


> WinATIFlash locked up at the end of the flash (sat at the same spot for 10 min, and the entire PC locked up), but it seemed to have flashed. Initial run on Heaven (1155\1535MHZ) gave a score of 1725. I reset Afterburner to the "factory" specs of the card (1173\1250MHZ) and it went up to 1747 but did have some artifacts. I turned the GPU down to 1163MHZ and the RAM up to 1500MHZ, and I'm about to run it now. I can say that both of these ROMs push the card a lot harder. I didn't even know the Sapphire logo turned red until today. I'm not complaining or anything, just saying it's nice to use the card's potential. As far as temperature, this latest ROM maxed out at 84*C, whereas the first ROM maxed out at 79*C. Let's see what these new setting do for my scores...
> 
> Thanks again!


How many extra voltage does it need to get rid of artifacts if u +10mv on core voltage after reset?

I wonder what your vRM temperature is?


----------



## Walkerfever

Sorry for the lack of update, I was on my way out of the door to work. I did run it under the new setting, but got basically the same result. I'll take a look at the mV and VRM temps tomorrow after the gym. Last week I went through and replaced all the thermal pads and paste on the card since I had some left over from the EKWB install on my 1070. Cooling should be as good or better than stock, and at this point, the highest I've seen (according to HWmonitor, I didn't see it myself) was 84*C.


----------



## Walkerfever

It appears that my VRM temp maxed out at 77*C, with the Core at 1158Mhz and Mem at 1511Mhz, very slight artifacting. As far as VRM, I am using MSI Afterburner for overclocking, and it doesn't seem to have an impact on VRM even though I have volt age control enabled. What program do you recommend?

Edit: 1153Mhz and 1530Mhz got me a score of 1921!


----------



## themanfromearth

Hey guys, 

I just got this card and wanted to try to update the BIOS, as it get's very hot (from 84C up to 93C) with stock BIOS. 

It is a very old bios currently: Nov 5, 2013


First line in rom: 
C67111 Hawaii PRO 300W GDDR5 4GB 64Mx32 300e/150m 

290ADF10.BIN

Card name: 


R9-290A-EDFD
Core 947
Memory 1250 MHz

http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-r9-200-series/amd-radeon-r9-290-double-dissipation-edition-r9-290a-edfd
Question: 
- Can I flash another ROM which matches the same intro: C67111 Hawaii PRO 300W GDDR5 4GB 64Mx32 300e/150m 
- Maybe one of the modded one's from this thread could help for temperature with undervolt?
- If that doesn't help either, I will try reapply thermal paste (as I got the card used - long story)

Thanks


// Edit: I see that this one isn't 'modable'. Unfortunately I can't seem to find a stock bios update either which is newer.


I think I will try this one, eventhough another card design, most values match: 
- Memory: 4096 MB Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
- Device id: 1002 67B1
- Bios: C67111 Hawaii
does match.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162230/sapphire-r9290-4096-140320-1


/// Edit 2: 

So I did flash it and it didn't fix the heating problem, flashed a updated stock bios.


----------



## chris89

themanfromearth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got this card and wanted to try to update the BIOS, as it get's very hot (from 84C up to 93C) with stock BIOS.


Is the Hawaii.rom u uploaded your original bios? Try this & lmk


----------



## themanfromearth

chris89 said:


> Is the Hawaii.rom u uploaded your original bios? Try this & lmk



Yes that was stock bios. 


I see online that the Hawaii chip is by design to go at 93-95C under load, like the R9 290 reference.



But what I don't know is, if the throttling to 300-600mhZ clock is 'normal' as well. 



I already did add new thermal paste today & have custom fan. 



Attached GPU-Z log from Heaven Benchmark.

(this bios seems to get lower values on first test 48.8 frames/1229 Score. Stock had 54.6 frames/1376 score)


----------



## chris89

themanfromearth said:


> Yes that was stock bios.
> 
> 
> I see online that the Hawaii chip is by design to go at 93-95C under load, like the R9 290 reference.
> 
> 
> 
> But what I don't know is, if the throttling to 300-600mhZ clock is 'normal' as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I already did add new thermal paste today & have custom fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Attached GPU-Z log from Heaven Benchmark.
> 
> (this bios seems to get lower values on first test 48.8 frames/1229 Score. Stock had 54.6 frames/1376 score)


I'd say you have a contact issue on the core for sure... Its not supposed to get that hot no it should be as hot as the vrm of 76c so make sure u spread it across the whole silicon chip.

https://youtu.be/OASBIoecLy0?t=308


----------



## hardkod

Hello. Got this old reference card for my computer. Can you change BIOS for me pls? The stock bios in the attach. Thx a lot!


----------



## chris89

hardkod said:


> Hello. Got this old reference card for my computer. Can you change BIOS for me pls? The stock bios in the attach. Thx a lot!


Sure thing, try this...


----------



## hardkod

Thx a lot!


----------



## chris89

hardkod said:


> Thx a lot!


Your welcome, so how is it running?


----------



## hardkod

Hello. This bios not well  Had Some random reboots. Have to back to stock


----------



## chris89

hardkod said:


> Hello. This bios not well  Had Some random reboots. Have to back to stock


Try this :thumb:


----------



## PurpleChef

Hello. I have an XFX 290X reference card. Would it be worth to flash another modded bios? pro/cons? best driver for Win7?


----------



## chris89

PurpleChef said:


> Hello. I have an XFX 290X reference card. Would it be worth to flash another modded bios? pro/cons? best driver for Win7?


I would download the latest driver & also attach your GPUz bios dump as a .zip here ill mod it for you


----------



## xTechninja

He all,

Does the standard modded bios work on a r9 290x dd black edition? I need a better bois since the bios on the card isn't from the black edition it has a stock clock of 1000 mhz. further is it normal for the hawaii cards when they get of load the voltage spikes? I mean under load i get 1.15-1.18 but comming of load it spikes to 1.22 or so. Thanks for any help/replay.


----------



## chris89

xTechninja said:


> He all,
> 
> Does the standard modded bios work on a r9 290x dd black edition? I need a better bois since the bios on the card isn't from the black edition it has a stock clock of 1000 mhz. further is it normal for the hawaii cards when they get of load the voltage spikes? I mean under load i get 1.15-1.18 but comming of load it spikes to 1.22 or so. Thanks for any help/replay.


Thats normal since the stock 290x is 1.25v so it'll fluctuate.

Wanna attach your BIOS Dump from GPUz?


----------



## xTechninja

chris89 said:


> Thats normal since the stock 290x is 1.25v so it'll fluctuate.
> 
> Wanna attach your BIOS Dump from GPUz?


would love to but I'm pretty sure doing some research either the bios is not the stock bios or the card was packed in the wrong box though it was sold as the black oc edition. have the bios attached


----------



## chris89

xTechninja said:


> would love to but I'm pretty sure doing some research either the bios is not the stock bios or the card was packed in the wrong box though it was sold as the black oc edition. have the bios attached


Once its modded, its non uefi compliant, is that a problem?


----------



## eihcir90

I tried using the memmod(ELPIDA both the regular voltage and 390x voltage) and no mod for my 290x. But when I watch a youtube video in full screen, it would stutter then go to black screen. Any clue why this is happening?


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> I tried using the memmod(ELPIDA both the regular voltage and 390x voltage) and no mod for my 290x. But when I watch a youtube video in full screen, it would stutter then go to black screen. Any clue why this is happening?


Send me your original BIOS, attach here & ill mod it


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> Send me your original BIOS, attach here & ill mod it


Here it is. Thanks for helping out. Do you know the exact reasons why it would stutter then turn to a black screen?


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> Here it is. Thanks for helping out. Do you know the exact reasons why it would stutter then turn to a black screen?


Black screen is caused by when fan speed is too low or voltage is too high... this BIOS might fix it.


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> Black screen is caused by when fan speed is too low or voltage is too high... this BIOS might fix it.


Great thanks. I will flash this and test it out and let you know tonight after I get back from work.


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> Great thanks. I will flash this and test it out and let you know tonight after I get back from work.


Your welcome. Looking forward to results! :thumb: Post a benchmark like 3dmark Fire Strike or Time Spy.


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> Black screen is caused by when fan speed is too low or voltage is too high... this BIOS might fix it.


Is there any way to attempt the 0.95v volt mod through software? The black screen happens when the difference between this voltage and the core voltage is too big. The 0.95v mod increases that voltage so when pushing higher core voltages the difference between them isn't much and there's no black screen issue.


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> Your welcome. Looking forward to results! :thumb: Post a benchmark like 3dmark Fire Strike or Time Spy.


Here is my 3dmark Firestrike results. I was getting artifacts with +0mv core voltage, had to up the voltage to get rid of the artifacts. The card gets hot and thermal throttles even after repasting thermal paste, the card is probably on its way to die. Thanks for the bios though.


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> Here is my 3dmark Firestrike results. I was getting artifacts with +0mv core voltage, had to up the voltage to get rid of the artifacts. The card gets hot and thermal throttles even after repasting thermal paste, the card is probably on its way to die. Thanks for the bios though.


I wouldn't expect it to go out, as long as you use my BIOS, is that result using my 1133mhz BIOS?


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> Is there any way to attempt the 0.95v volt mod through software? The black screen happens when the difference between this voltage and the core voltage is too big. The 0.95v mod increases that voltage so when pushing higher core voltages the difference between them isn't much and there's no black screen issue.


I've been able to get it up to 1500mv though and 1500mhz just for gpuz screenshot & had the same issue with black screen. Until I started setting the fan speed to 100% before benchmarking it would fix it.


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> I wouldn't expect it to go out, as long as you use my BIOS, is that result using my 1133mhz BIOS?


Yes. My core temp reaches 94 all the time under load with 100% fan speed. Debating to buy a cooler or just buy a new card.


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> Yes. My core temp reaches 94 all the time under load with 100% fan speed. Debating to buy a cooler or just buy a new card.


Your probably not getting good contact, have u pulled it apart to repaste the core yet? and look over the VRM pads?

Roll up the existing VRM pad & cut into 12 balls to put over each main CORE VRM module to cool them down ever further. Trust me. Look at the pics.

Squish them down & flip card over & tighten & be careful & tighten the core clockwise 1 turn per screw until tight, slowly increasing pressure.

You need good paste for the core that spreads easily, you have to spread across the whole chip by finger or else itll hit 94c.

*REMOVE THOSE BLACK RUBBER Grommets around the CORE*


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> Your probably not getting good contact, have u pulled it apart to repaste the core yet? and look over the VRM pads?
> 
> Roll up the existing VRM pad & cut into 12 balls to put over each main CORE VRM module to cool them down ever further. Trust me. Look at the pics.
> 
> Squish them down & flip card over & tighten & be careful & tighten the core clockwise 1 turn per screw until tight, slowly increasing pressure.
> 
> You need good paste for the core that spreads easily, you have to spread across the whole chip by finger or else itll hit 94c.
> 
> *REMOVE THOSE BLACK RUBBER Grommets around the CORE*


Okay, I'll give it a shot with better thermal paste. Any suggestions? Also I would need to buy new VRM pads correct? (To replace old ones that is being cut up for the main core vrms)


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> Okay, I'll give it a shot with better thermal paste. Any suggestions? Also I would need to buy new VRM pads correct? (To replace old ones that is being cut up for the main core vrms)


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Sil...1311.R1.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.Xarctic+ceramique.TRS0

*
You can re use your old pads if u roll them up & cut them out for each VRM ... make sense?

You can use whatever paste you have just spread it evenly over the COREs entire surface, make sense?

Clean the entire cooler under water get all the dust out & remove the black rubber grommets if you have the TRI-X cooler right? and try to keep the memory pads in their same original shape, don't move them if you dont have to.

Take Plenty of Pictures Please!*


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Sil...1311.R1.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.Xarctic+ceramique.TRS0
> 
> *
> You can re use your old pads if u roll them up & cut them out for each VRM ... make sense?
> 
> You can use whatever paste you have just spread it evenly over the COREs entire surface, make sense?
> 
> Clean the entire cooler under water get all the dust out & remove the black rubber grommets if you have the TRI-X cooler right? and try to keep the memory pads in their same original shape, don't move them if you dont have to.
> 
> Take Plenty of Pictures Please!*


Oh okay. Got it now. I will take plenty of pictures.


----------



## eihcir90

eihcir90 said:


> Oh okay. Got it now. I will take plenty of pictures.


Still at 94 degrees at full load. Did I put enough thermal paste?


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> Still at 94 degrees at full load. Did I put enough thermal paste?


Thats a perfect amount of paste by the way. Good job! :thumb:

Are you making contact with the heatsink & the core? Also did you remember to put pads on the memory vrm there where you see 3 VRM at the front of the card?

I suspect a contact issue. Did you remove the rubber washers? Maybe they prevent full contact? Also feel the heatsink, does it feel like its 94 degrees celsius? If not the core isn't touching completely on the heatsink copper part.


----------



## sinnedone

> I think he put thermal pad material on the caps and NOT the VRM from looking at the pictures.


I was wrong.(on mobile couldn't see well) It does look like a lot of thermal pad material for the VRM. Might not be letting the heatsink seat fully on the core.


----------



## chris89

Yeah I suspect those black rubber washers / o rings to be the cause & it's not tight enough... He needs to tighten the core screws until they won't tighten any more... Very tight is how tight they need to be.


----------



## eihcir90

chris89 said:


> Yeah I suspect those black rubber washers / o rings to be the cause & it's not tight enough... He needs to tighten the core screws until they won't tighten any more... Very tight is how tight they need to be.


It is tight. I think I am just going to buy a water cooler for it and do a custom loop. That or a new GPU.


----------



## chris89

eihcir90 said:


> It is tight. I think I am just going to buy a water cooler for it and do a custom loop. That or a new GPU.


Did you check if the core contact was good, like a good thermal spread on the core? I seen once, only a corner was contacting & temps were 97C after a few seconds of load. Had to take the card & press really hard on both sides to mush it flat & temps came down to 75c load @ over 1200mhz..... if u didnt mash it by squeezing the bajesus out of it before testing, that could be your issue.

While squeezing, I tightened ever further the screws & it worked!


----------



## magnapeccatrix

Guys, I am looking for bios on my PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ but I have a problem as follows: (I am having permanent fps drops on some games down below 20fps, when I restart game, it's back to 60 vysnc or above 100. That's my main reason looking for a bios.)

My card is accepting bios for 113-C6711101_100 and not for 113-C6711101-X672 
Those last digits matter and I am not sure why, if someone can explain I will be grateful.

Actually I am able to successfully install any X672 bios but on next boot, it is black screen right before Windows login
- I can go into safe mode and delete drivers, restart to install again but then Card won't be recognized for driver.

I have tried bios mods here but getting id-mismatch.

My memory is:
Hynix - H5GQ2H24AFR
PCB is Rev 00

I am looking for the most up to date bios that I can use on my card.
I am currently having version 042 and 045 bios and 047 is the latest one except for Samsung memory and that one I can't make it work for that x672 difference.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Guys, I am looking for bios on my PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ but I have a problem as follows: (I am having permanent fps drops on some games down below 20fps, when I restart game, it's back to 60 vysnc or above 100. That's my main reason looking for a bios.)
> 
> My card is accepting bios for 113-C6711101_100 and not for 113-C6711101-X672
> Those last digits matter and I am not sure why, if someone can explain I will be grateful.
> 
> Actually I am able to successfully install any X672 bios but on next boot, it is black screen right before Windows login
> - I can go into safe mode and delete drivers, restart to install again but then Card won't be recognized for driver.
> 
> I have tried bios mods here but getting id-mismatch.
> 
> My memory is:
> Hynix - H5GQ2H24AFR
> PCB is Rev 00
> 
> I am looking for the most up to date bios that I can use on my card.
> I am currently having version 042 and 045 bios and 047 is the latest one except for Samsung memory and that one I can't make it work for that x672 difference.


I might be able to help if u attach your original bios to the thread here

Thanks


----------



## magnapeccatrix

chris89 said:


> I might be able to help if u attach your original bios to the thread here
> 
> Thanks


Hello Chris, 

Attached the bios that I am currently using and I don't remember which one was my default bios that came with the card. I am sorry and it's been a while since then.
That bios is working properly but then there is something weird I talked about earlier.

On some games, GPU activity bumps alot until fps permanently drops below 20 (it feels so choppy over time) and GPU activity almost stops. When I restart game, it's seamless until gets choppy again. This happens on non-demanding games.
I have disabled "Wait for vertical refresh" and increased power limit, they helped but not fixed it.

Could this be due to aging PSU, driver or Graphics card getting older? 
And for some reason after messing with GPU bios, GPU-z started to show my card is DX 12(12_0) instead of 11.2, I am pretty sure it was reporting 11.2 in past.

G2089000-G465D013709AAB-0309-2
S/N: DC1402017229
AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE


Thank you for your concern Chris.


----------



## Pecos112

Because my memories ELPIDA are hungry for tension ?

Which BIOS do you recommend me to use?

1)290_NOMOD_MOD_V1.8.rom
2)290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.8.rom

I struggle to climb above 1300 MHz


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> Attached the bios that I am currently using and I don't remember which one was my default bios that came with the card. I am sorry and it's been a while since then.
> That bios is working properly but then there is something weird I talked about earlier.
> 
> On some games, GPU activity bumps alot until fps permanently drops below 20 (it feels so choppy over time) and GPU activity almost stops. When I restart game, it's seamless until gets choppy again. This happens on non-demanding games.
> I have disabled "Wait for vertical refresh" and increased power limit, they helped but not fixed it.
> 
> Could this be due to aging PSU, driver or Graphics card getting older?
> And for some reason after messing with GPU bios, GPU-z started to show my card is DX 12(12_0) instead of 11.2, I am pretty sure it was reporting 11.2 in past.
> 
> G2089000-G465D013709AAB-0309-2
> S/N: DC1402017229
> AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concern Chris.


Try this & post your hwinfo after firestrike benchmark so we can see whats going on?


----------



## magnapeccatrix

chris89 said:


> Try this & post your hwinfo after firestrike benchmark so we can see whats going on?


Hi Chris,

I have installed your bios and it has quite a boost in core speed  1040 to 1133 while memory speed is same.

I ran the test with bios I'd sent you and after updating the bios.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I have installed your bios and it has quite a boost in core speed  1040 to 1133 while memory speed is same.
> 
> I ran the test with bios I'd sent you and after updating the bios.


If you want we can test faster BIOS too?

Open HWInfo Sensors to monitor VRM temperature & core temp to make sure it never gets too hot...


----------



## magnapeccatrix

chris89 said:


> If you want we can test faster BIOS too?
> 
> Open HWInfo Sensors to monitor VRM temperature & core temp to make sure it never gets too hot...


Hello Chris,

I would like to try this too but fans are quite running slow with 1133mhz bios and my only option is to set them on a fixed mode rather than a Curve.
Card is reporting around 72°C during intense load (Haven't checked VRM temps yet) and if you could increase fan curve it will help with cooling.

I have a feeling about +300/400 rpm to current curve will be better on 1133mhz bios.

72°C does not sound hot but when I touch on gpu backplate and gpu core, it's burning my finger, I have a feeling it will damage the motherboard on long term loads. 

I can use some delta fans blow air into GPU and but then they run so loud!

Guess 1133Mhz is good to have but for you I will install faster bios and put those extra fans on use and let you know how it will do.

=) Thank you for your interest =)

Update:

I have checked temps and included them on attachment, with current fan loads, VRM1 is hitting 100°C and when fans are 100% fixed, it is 88°C.
Guess going further than this it will melt, backplate area under VRM1 is getting too hot.
I have replaced all thermal pads on VRMs and paste on GPU core 2 days ago. Used 2mm thick pads and MasterGel Pro.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> I would like to try this too but fans are quite running slow with 1133mhz bios and my only option is to set them on a fixed mode rather than a Curve.
> Card is reporting around 72°C during intense load (Haven't checked VRM temps yet) and if you could increase fan curve it will help with cooling.
> 
> I have a feeling about +300/400 rpm to current curve will be better on 1133mhz bios.
> 
> 72°C does not sound hot but when I touch on gpu backplate and gpu core, it's burning my finger, I have a feeling it will damage the motherboard on long term loads.
> 
> I can use some delta fans blow air into GPU and but then they run so loud!
> 
> Guess 1133Mhz is good to have but for you I will install faster bios and put those extra fans on use and let you know how it will do.
> 
> =) Thank you for your interest =)
> 
> Update:
> 
> I have checked temps and included them on attachment, with current fan loads, VRM1 is hitting 100°C and when fans are 100% fixed, it is 88°C.
> Guess going further than this it will melt, backplate area under VRM1 is getting too hot.
> I have replaced all thermal pads on VRMs and paste on GPU core 2 days ago. Used 2mm thick pads and MasterGel Pro.


VRM 1 is memory VRM, make sure you didn't forget to add the pads over the memory VRM where there are 3 VRM together at the front of the card :thumb:

Wait on the 1173mhz BIOS before you re check your pads because it will burn the GPU if you run 1173mhz if 1133mhz hits 100*C :thumb:  

Oh crap so yeah 1133mhz is hitting 100*C on my fan curve? I don't see any attachment, maybe ill check again? Also make sure they look like this when installing to insure lowest vrm temp & also make sure the core is pasted perfectly across the whole chip.


----------



## magnapeccatrix

chris89 said:


> VRM 1 is memory VRM, make sure you didn't forget to add the pads over the memory VRM where there are 3 VRM together at the front of the card :thumb:
> 
> Wait on the 1173mhz BIOS before you re check your pads because it will burn the GPU if you run 1173mhz if 1133mhz hits 100*C :thumb:
> 
> Oh crap so yeah 1133mhz is hitting 100*C on my fan curve? I don't see any attachment, maybe ill check again? Also make sure they look like this when installing to insure lowest vrm temp & also make sure the core is pasted perfectly across the whole chip.


Hi Chris, I have reuploaded 1133Mhz sensors again so that you may have a look. VRM Temp 1 is hitting 100*C while rest of system is warm. 

https://imgur.com/MEVXWxE

Thanks for heads up and I double checked again that I have replaced all thermal pads on both VRM groups, actually I used one single pad on triangle lined VRM that covers them and nearby entirely. But that place does not feel hot to the touch, I will retest again. On the other hand those straight lined up VRM is burning as hell to the touch. 
This time I didn't spread paste on gpu core evenly, and it does not get really hot compared to other card components so I guess core is okay for now.

I attached your card image again, is it possible to see it?

Thank you again =) I will try 1133Mhz-fan bios now.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hi Chris, I have reuploaded 1133Mhz sensors again so that you may have a look. VRM Temp 1 is hitting 100*C while rest of system is warm.
> 
> https://imgur.com/MEVXWxE
> 
> Thanks for heads up and I double checked again that I have replaced all thermal pads on both VRM groups, actually I used one single pad on triangle lined VRM that covers them and nearby entirely. But that place does not feel hot to the touch, I will retest again. On the other hand those straight lined up VRM is burning as hell to the touch.
> This time I didn't spread paste on gpu core evenly, and it does not get really hot compared to other card components so I guess core is okay for now.
> 
> I attached your card image again, is it possible to see it?
> 
> Thank you again =) I will try 1133Mhz-fan bios now.


That's interesting yeah thats strange for it to be getting that hot. I reused the original grey pads & cut into 12 balls & put over all 12 vrm & it fixed my issue with VRM overheat & could handle 1200mhz.


----------



## magnapeccatrix

Thank you Chris for all your work, I will stick with 1133Mhz and 045 bios, switch between them whenever I need more power.

Actually I never expected to get more out of this card until I met you. So thank you so much for your help here. It's great.

Well, card is getting older, it's been years and copper tubes are worn out on some parts due to the heat over time. I also replaced bearings on fans (It was really hard to find matching size) so it helped with fan noise but I ran out of options for this card, just trying to keep it in shape and running.

I did something weird some time ago, put whole board on alcohol and cleaned it with toothbrush.

Do you have any suggestion for me if I am up to buying a new card, amd or nvidia? Prices are still too high here but if there is anything that helps, I will appreciate it.

Thank you so much again for everything.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Thank you Chris for all your work, I will stick with 1133Mhz and 045 bios, switch between them whenever I need more power.
> 
> Actually I never expected to get more out of this card until I met you. So thank you so much for your help here. It's great.
> 
> Well, card is getting older, it's been years and copper tubes are worn out on some parts due to the heat over time. I also replaced bearings on fans (It was really hard to find matching size) so it helped with fan noise but I ran out of options for this card, just trying to keep it in shape and running.
> 
> I did something weird some time ago, put whole board on alcohol and cleaned it with toothbrush.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion for me if I am up to buying a new card, amd or nvidia? Prices are still too high here but if there is anything that helps, I will appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you so much again for everything.


Rock on bro did you test the 1133-fan BIOS? It bumps up the fan a lot more than the other BIOS.

As far as the best card for the money is the Gigabyte Windforce 980 Ti as it has 96 ROP from the Titan X so for about $350 its the best bang for the the buck.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GIGABYTE-G...sh=item2ab294e012:g:QEsAAOSwMPxbd09H&LH_BIN=1

**UPDATE**** Scratch that go GTX 1080 Windforce $350 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-G...sh=item3b18784f39:g:cgsAAOSwCTBbR2zZ&LH_BIN=1


----------



## magnapeccatrix

Hello Chris, I will keep an eye on that video card.

I've tried last bios with fans and it's doing better with faster spinning. It's around 95*C on that hot VRM. 

Actually it feels close to stock fan profile and if it isn't same profile, is it possible to copy stock fan profile from the F3502LAA.rom I'd sent you for this 1133Mhz?
If we don't mind the noise, stock fan profile was aggressive to keep temps lower when card goes above 60*C and I feel it will be suitable for modded bios.

Thank you again. : )

Update:
I actually noticed that running furmark on stock bios, that VRM temp also hits 100*C and when on 1133Mhz, it gets to 125*C on 1min duration. 
I am not sure what's going on, could it be thermal pad quality or anything else, though vrm heatsink is tightly secured there.
VRM Temp 1 must be that straight line bcs other 3 is very warm to the touch, while the straight lined group is burning as hell. 
Maybe things just got old and does not keep up with heat anymore. :/


----------



## sinnedone

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hello Chris, I will keep an eye on that video card.
> 
> I've tried last bios with fans and it's doing better with faster spinning. It's around 95*C on that hot VRM.
> 
> Actually it feels close to stock fan profile and if it isn't same profile, is it possible to copy stock fan profile from the F3502LAA.rom I'd sent you for this 1133Mhz?
> If we don't mind the noise, stock fan profile was aggressive to keep temps lower when card goes above 60*C and I feel it will be suitable for modded bios.
> 
> Thank you again. : )
> 
> Update:
> I actually noticed that running furmark on stock bios, that VRM temp also hits 100*C and when on 1133Mhz, it gets to 125*C on 1min duration.
> I am not sure what's going on, could it be thermal pad quality or anything else, though vrm heatsink is tightly secured there.
> VRM Temp 1 must be that straight line bcs other 3 is very warm to the touch, while the straight lined group is burning as hell.
> Maybe things just got old and does not keep up with heat anymore. :/




Furmark is not a good representation of full loads or temps. Run valley or firestrike on loop for a better idea of what temperatures should be.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hello Chris, I will keep an eye on that video card.
> 
> I've tried last bios with fans and it's doing better with faster spinning. It's around 95*C on that hot VRM.
> 
> Actually it feels close to stock fan profile and if it isn't same profile, is it possible to copy stock fan profile from the F3502LAA.rom I'd sent you for this 1133Mhz?
> If we don't mind the noise, stock fan profile was aggressive to keep temps lower when card goes above 60*C and I feel it will be suitable for modded bios.
> 
> Thank you again. : )
> 
> Update:
> I actually noticed that running furmark on stock bios, that VRM temp also hits 100*C and when on 1133Mhz, it gets to 125*C on 1min duration.
> I am not sure what's going on, could it be thermal pad quality or anything else, though vrm heatsink is tightly secured there.
> VRM Temp 1 must be that straight line bcs other 3 is very warm to the touch, while the straight lined group is burning as hell.
> Maybe things just got old and does not keep up with heat anymore. :/


Try this BIOS, but yeah thats way too hot, can you take a picture of your card? I think your thermal material has very bad thermal conductivity, because if the vrm hits 125*C then its never gonna last. I would revisit the thermal material asap, I'd have the card apart as soon as I read this message! before its too late buddy, these cards are glorious, dont let it go out on ya. :thumb:

By the way using the below material on my 390x I can clock the core clear to 1500mhz & the voltage to 1500mv & the memory nearly 1800mhz. Otherwise 24/7 stable upwards of 1250mhz, but I completed firestrike at 1,267mhz core clock while hitting 70C core & vrm 1/2

Buy this material https://www.ebay.com/itm/THERMAGON-...406228?hash=item2edb19f1d4:g:5gYAAOSwuMFUkehg

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Sil...297259?hash=item2c9873f52b:g:fHoAAOSw-KFXcq6s


----------



## magnapeccatrix

Hello Chris, I've just returned from a few days trip and I will get my hands on card when I can and let you know with pics and so on.

Thank you.


----------



## chris89

Cool dude, I wonder if anyone has tried liquid metal thermal paste on the hawaii core before?


----------



## magnapeccatrix

Hi Chris,

I have found out the root cause, it's the new thermal pads (as you've guessed) that I'd used on VRMs, they are piece of crap. I think this card is just great because it didn't get burned or something like that.

I had a very old 8400GS and used same pad on its core and it was idling on 94*C (LoL) and removed pad & applied thermal paste (MasterGel Pro) it's back to 57*C on idling which is withing that old architecture's idle limit.

I am so pissed at reseller now and waiting a response from him. There is no way I can find good quality pads in my country. So I don't know what can I do.

Note: Display is so dark and pale on this old card, not even close to vivid like it is on r9 290. I like my 290 more than ever now =)

First picture of card is fresh. White pad is one of the scam pads I bought.
VRMs have their own small heatsinks and I just love there are many copper tubes on cooler.
Disassembled card pics are from last year, just before cleaning, those blue pads are shipped with the card.


----------



## chris89

magnapeccatrix said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I have found out the root cause, it's the new thermal pads (as you've guessed) that I'd used on VRMs, they are piece of crap. I think this card is just great because it didn't get burned or something like that.
> 
> I had a very old 8400GS and used same pad on its core and it was idling on 94*C (LoL) and removed pad & applied thermal paste (MasterGel Pro) it's back to 57*C on idling which is withing that old architecture's idle limit.
> 
> I am so pissed at reseller now and waiting a response from him. There is no way I can find good quality pads in my country. So I don't know what can I do.
> 
> Note: Display is so dark and pale on this old card, not even close to vivid like it is on r9 290. I like my 290 more than ever now =)
> 
> First picture of card is fresh. White pad is one of the scam pads I bought.
> VRMs have their own small heatsinks and I just love there are many copper tubes on cooler.
> Disassembled card pics are from last year, just before cleaning, those blue pads are shipped with the card.


Good luck finding new pads : by the way search for W/m K ratings 10+ is best :thumb:


----------



## Dimensionday

*Gigabyte 290X Windforce OC - Overclocking/Flashing?*

Good Morning Guys 

I would like to ask if it is possible to overclock my GPU to get more performance out of it because playing on a AG241QX (set to-120Hz+Freesync+1440p).

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2688/gigabyte-r9-290x-windforce-3x-oc

Hawaii Info (Unlocked) / Memory Info /GPU-Z:










Before i ask, is there any written solution in this Thread over +210 Sites?
I have read through some, but haven't found what i need.

Peace. Thank you! 

EDIT: I have disabled ULPS


----------



## chris89

Dimensionday said:


> Good Morning Guys
> 
> I would like to ask if it is possible to overclock my GPU to get more performance out of it because playing on a AG241QX (set to-120Hz+Freesync+1440p).
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2688/gigabyte-r9-290x-windforce-3x-oc
> 
> Hawaii Info (Unlocked) / Memory Info /GPU-Z:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before i ask, is there any written solution in this Thread over +210 Sites?
> I have read through some, but haven't found what i need.
> 
> Peace. Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: I have disabled ULPS


Attach your bios, ill take a look at what ya got. Thanks


----------



## Dimensionday

EDIT:
*GPU-Z Bios Save:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OtW2s9YqH2b5W86TLuCfQgNGWaZnoEGd/view?usp=sharing*

EDIT2:
Should I attach new thermal paste? Got some Noctua NT-H1 left


----------



## chris89

Dimensionday said:


> EDIT:
> *GPU-Z Bios Save:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OtW2s9YqH2b5W86TLuCfQgNGWaZnoEGd/view?usp=sharing*
> 
> EDIT2:
> Should I attach new thermal paste? Got some Noctua NT-H1 left


Yeah sure, but also need to make sure the vrm is cool, can u leave GPUz open and monitor the VRM temperature 1/2? Or HWInfo & run it through Firestrike? Thanks


----------



## Dimensionday

chris89 said:


> Yeah sure, but also need to make sure the vrm is cool, can u leave GPUz open and monitor the VRM temperature 1/2? Or HWInfo & run it through Firestrike? Thanks


I'm on it! Thank you very much Sir! 
Right now im stucking on startup @ winboot98 atiflash saying: "this program cannot be run in dos mode". I tried 4.17 and 2.23 ATIFlash something around that old / new, but it wont work.


----------



## chris89

Dimensionday said:


> I'm on it! Thank you very much Sir!
> Right now im stucking on startup @ winboot98 atiflash saying: "this program cannot be run in dos mode". I tried 4.17 and 2.23 ATIFlash something around that old / new, but it wont work.


I would use ATIWinFlash & uninstall the display driver first then flash & the driver will auto reinstall after rebooting. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Crow550

Does the 290x Lightning bios work?

I set my bios switch to NL2 and flashed both 390X bios's but they both caused crashes when loading games so I reflashed the backup NL2 I made.

Does it matter being on NL2? Or does it have to be on original?

Figure'd I'd ask here before flashing again on the original switch.


----------



## chris89

Crow550 said:


> Does the 290x Lightning bios work?
> 
> I set my bios switch to NL2 and flashed both 390X bios's but they both caused crashes when loading games so I reflashed the backup NL2 I made.
> 
> Does it matter being on NL2? Or does it have to be on original?
> 
> Figure'd I'd ask here before flashing again on the original switch.


Always use the original bios on Hawaii in general because it plain works better on the original.

Let me know if you want help modding it.


----------



## Crow550

Wait so..... I downloaded the modded Bios here.... I don't think I need help modding it?

I flashed it on the LN2 flipped side. Anytime a game was loaded it would just freeze so I flashed the backup I made to it. 

I was asking does it matter if the switch is on original or LN2 when flashing custom bios?

This is for an MSI Lightning 290x.


----------



## chris89

Crow550 said:


> Wait so..... I downloaded the modded Bios here.... I don't think I need help modding it?
> 
> I flashed it on the LN2 flipped side. Anytime a game was loaded it would just freeze so I flashed the backup I made to it.
> 
> I was asking does it matter if the switch is on original or LN2 when flashing custom bios?
> 
> This is for an MSI Lightning 290x.


As far as I understand, its the same BIOS on both switches, so always keep one side as the Original BIOS in case of flashing failure. If you want to I can mod your original BIOS. I can get 1,500mhz core clock on mine for GPUz screenshot.


----------



## sinnedone

Crow550 said:


> Wait so..... I downloaded the modded Bios here.... I don't think I need help modding it?
> 
> I flashed it on the LN2 flipped side. Anytime a game was loaded it would just freeze so I flashed the backup I made to it.
> 
> I was asking does it matter if the switch is on original or LN2 when flashing custom bios?
> 
> This is for an MSI Lightning 290x.


There is no LN2 side. It's normal (quiet) and Uber (faster fan speed). Thats on reference cards and I believe aftermarket cooler versions just had the same bios.

MSI lighting has a custom PCB so make sure you only flash a Bios for that specific card.


----------



## Toxazo

Hi All!
So I have a Asus DCUII 290x with the 2 years old Gungstar bios for the elpida mem.
Do we have here a better one for me?
And how to change name of card from 290x to 390x?


----------



## chris89

Upload your original BIOS, I'll take a look, as its best to mod the original bios over going to 390x, I did it once, its better to just mimic the 390x settings in your 290x bios, while using your original idle voltage for stability sake.


----------



## TesseractOne

Hi All,

i've got a "MSI R9-290 Gaming" Card with Hynix H5GC2H24BFR Memory. The Hynix AFR bios-versions didn't work. :-( I tried booth, the normal and the modded one. Windows is Crashing at boot, Desktop (modded hynix bios) or at starting a Game. ("normal hynix bios")
Can anyone help me? I would like to have a bios with tweaked 390 memory timings if its possible. A little bit more offset for under- and overvolting would be nice too.  The ASIC Quality is 80,4%.

At the time the GPU runs at 1000Mhz @1,106 Volt (stock 1,231 Volt) and the memory runs at 1500Mhz (1250 Mhz stock). For changing i'm using wattman. 

That's my Card:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5371/msi-r9-290-gaming

Thank You


----------



## annihlator

Greetings!

For the past years I've now been running triple Sapphire-made R9-series cards, one being a 290x from the factory (Hynix memory) and the other two are 290's flashed with 290x BIOSES (these both have the Elpida memory).

I bumped into this thread a while ago but now am seriously planning to look into modding the BIOS, mainly in an attempt to lower their heat output or power-draw.

One limitation on my end would be that I have to rely on UEFI-compatibility, hence I expect my options to be limited.

The BIOS-versions the cards run are now 015.039.000.006.003518 on the modded cards and 15.041.000.002.000000 on the stock one.

Based on your guys experience, could it be worth flashing the bios just to a more recent version (mainly to preserve UEFI-compatibility), or would the differences be quite negligible untill you'd go about actually modding the BIOS itself?

Using the stock blower cooling and games being more demanding, the cards more often then not are heavily utilized and run much hotter then before, resulting in an annoying level of fan-noise (and when all run at above 90% fanspeed there's even some resonance in the case...).

I've uploaded my currently used BIOSes, just in case. I hope you guys can help me out making the right choice if there is any


----------



## TesseractOne

TesseractOne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i've got a "MSI R9-290 Gaming" Card with Hynix H5GC2H24BFR Memory. The Hynix AFR bios-versions didn't work. :-( I tried booth, the normal and the modded one. Windows is Crashing at boot, Desktop (modded hynix bios) or at starting a Game. ("normal hynix bios")
> Can anyone help me? I would like to have a bios with tweaked 390 memory timings if its possible. A little bit more offset for under- and overvolting would be nice too.  The ASIC Quality is 80,4%.
> 
> At the time the GPU runs at 1000Mhz @1,106 Volt (stock 1,231 Volt) and the memory runs at 1500Mhz (1250 Mhz stock). For changing i'm using wattman.
> 
> That's my Card:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5371/msi-r9-290-gaming
> 
> Thank You


With the help of the video on this thread, i made a 390-mod-bios on my own. So i doesn't need help anymore.
I was using a modded "390" bios for "R9 290 Vapor-X" from reddit.com and replaced the memory-timings with my own. i used the original memory-timings, but one strap tighter than original.

"BONUS: R9 290 Vapor-X 4 GB w/ H5GC2H24BFR memory chips"
https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/5q1b2a/290x390x_hawaii_bios_modding_streamlined_as_it/


----------



## Pecos112

I have a R9 390 Strix.

Increase the score if I set the same frequencies as a R9 390X Strix on my BIOS?


----------



## gxthelord

Recently I found that I have this R9 290 and been using it for a week or two now. Previously was kept in a box for a good year or two. Mainly Im using it to play Destiny 2 but the experience seems inconsistent. Hope someone can help assisting in this. I can't even run the software Hawaii Info or Memory program that was on the link even after setting it on Compatibililty mode. Wishing to squeeze some extra juice out of this. 

Here's my bios link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SZfDqurWaz4Uh9KTWNi3BwT8oHfte9W8/view

Currently using it with G10 and 1 fan blowing direct at VRM 1(Top side). 
Temps while gaming
Core: Can get up to 75C after prolonged period of gaming
VRM 1: 70C
VRM 2: 67C

Its running Elpida Memory and BIOS ver 015.051.000.000.000000


----------



## Penicilyn

I have a pair of matching reference 290X's.

Took the BIOS from one of them and would love to flash them into 390X's.

Not sure what to do though. They're Hynix memory. Help?


----------



## rdr09

I got tired of my GTX 1050, so I put one of my R9 290s back in service. Matched my GTX 1060 at 1100 MHZ oc.


I used to bench this thing to 1300 MHz. My other one I bought used from a miner can do 1280.


----------



## turbix

At first atiflash 2.84 didn't worked with DOS, so I tried some older one. While atiflash finally worked with dos, I have "adapter not found" message. I have only one card on the first slot. But that message remains with 0, 1. What em I doing wrong?


----------



## CaptainCab21

chris89 said:


> Upload your original BIOS, I'll take a look, as its best to mod the original bios over going to 390x, I did it once, its better to just mimic the 390x settings in your 290x bios, while using your original idle voltage for stability sake.


Do you know where to download the r9 290 mod bios 
?


----------



## boot318

Anyone out there still modding bios? Long shot but will someone mod that to the 390x timing bios? Thnks


----------



## BLUuuE

boot318 said:


> Anyone out there still modding bios? Long shot but will someone mod that to the 390x timing bios? Thnks


The 390X BIOS has the exact same straps as your one, so you won't notice a difference.

You didn't specify what VRAM IC you have, so I just modded both to use 1250MHz straps.

See how that goes for you.


----------



## boot318

BLUuuE said:


> The 390X BIOS has the exact same straps as your one, so you won't notice a difference.
> 
> You didn't specify what VRAM IC you have, so I just modded both to use 1250MHz straps.
> 
> See how that goes for you.


Works great so far! +REP


----------



## micax

Hey! I have 2x r9 290 Non-X, reference design, Elpida mem cards, under water.
A long story short - they were flashed and reflashed couple times and I don`t have original bioses anymore.
anybody have rock-solid-water bios that`ll give me stability and couple fps? 
ASICS are 69 and 70% 
Thanks in advance.


PS.
these are 290-290x convertible boards...
tried 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom from TS post. and it was probably 290x bios
as i now have 2816 CUs on both cards.
can run stable 1075/1275 w that bios (everything as it was except clocks.)
w 186xx total result firestrike / Graphics score 261xx


----------



## Morests

Insan1tyOne said:


> Hello OCN,
> 
> Quote: *Downloads:*
> 
> *Mirror 1:* http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181
> 
> *Mirror 2:* http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=65269910157663628118
> 
> 
> Enjoy Everyone!
> 
> 
> - Insan1tyOne



links are DOWN. please reupload.


----------



## micax

Morests said:


> links are DOWN. please reupload.


take a look here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...0x-updated-02-16-2016-a-211.html#post27527628


----------



## micax

*Want to get couple more fps..*

So I have modified 290_elpida_mod a bit (attached)
I can run on 1160/1355 stable
w firestrike: 19720/27594(for graphics only)

temps are 45-55 for gpu(s) and same for vrms.

I have couple questions:
is vccdi voltage is too high 1070?

any better straps?
how to overclock mem more w this straps?

and what is the top result I can try to achive for these cards.
Thnx in advance.


----------



## boot318

@BLUuuE Do you feel like modding one more bios for me? I found a newer bios for my card but it is for Samsung/Elpida (I flashed it for kicks and I get memory errors  ). I was wondering if you could mod it to work with Hynix and put Stilts/or tight timings for 1250/1376/1501 straps? Whatever you put for 1250.... put it for all of them upwards. I'll fine-tune the rest in HawaiiBiosReader.

- Thanks


----------



## BLUuuE

boot318 said:


> @BLUuuE Do you feel like modding one more bios for me? I found a newer bios for my card but it is for Samsung/Elpida (I flashed it for kicks and I get memory errors  ). I was wondering if you could mod it to work with Hynix and put Stilts/or tight timings for 1250/1376/1501 straps? Whatever you put for 1250.... put it for all of them upwards. I'll fine-tune the rest in HawaiiBiosReader.
> 
> - Thanks


Luckily, the BIOS I modded and this current BIOS' VRAM_Info table are the same length, so I just copy pasted the modded BIOS' VRAM_Info table. 
Not too sure if it'll work but give it a try.


----------



## boot318

BLUuuE said:


> Luckily, the BIOS I modded and this current BIOS' VRAM_Info table are the same length, so I just copy pasted the modded BIOS' VRAM_Info table.
> Not too sure if it'll work but give it a try.


Works great! Card recognizes the Hynix memory now (it was defaulting to Samsung). Thank you


----------



## BLUuuE

boot318 said:


> Works great! Card recognizes the Hynix memory now (it was defaulting to Samsung). Thank you


Good to know it works. :thumb:


----------



## Peterbilt379

Howdy. Where can I get a modification R9 390 bios to mine R9 290 ASUS Direct CU OC? I askin' this, cause links in the beginning' of the thread are empty.


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is it.


----------



## Peterbilt379

Thanks. Can i flash it with atiwinflash?


----------



## mirzet1976

Use HP-USB tool to make bootable USB and than copy atiflash and your rom file to USB.
Use command atiflash -F -P 0 file.rom to flash bios


----------



## Peterbilt379

Thanks again, appreciate that.


----------



## Xizorkun

Anyone still modding bioses? Here is my r9 290 stock bios, if it could be modded that would be nice.


----------



## aqvyx

Hey guys, if anyone is bored and could look to mod my bios I would be happy. I have an reference R9 290X with hynex memory. I took a bios backup with hawaii reader and attached it.


----------



## PowerMarcel

Hello OCN,


Does someone still got the bios linked in the frontpage :questionm


----------



## mirzet1976

PowerMarcel said:


> Hello OCN,
> 
> 
> Does someone still got the bios linked in the frontpage :questionm


https://www.overclock.net/forum/27976460-post2214.html


----------



## PowerMarcel

Wonderful, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## xenkw0n

Hoping someone can help me here. Tried searching for "Gaming" in this thread to see if other people have tried modifying the MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G BIOS to 390x or simply tweaked. I have never tried modding an AMD BIOS, only NVidia (900 series), so I'm not familiar with this process. Is there a BIOS I can use with this card?


----------



## xenkw0n

Well I tried this mod - 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8

And the card would Black screen right before Window's loads. I'll give the Stock version a try in case it's just voltage levels. This card has 1 8pin and 1 6pin plug.

I was looking into modifying the stock BIOS myself but the link to the HawaiiBiosReader.exe isn't working on github anymore, does anyone have a link to that? Also, what's this "stilts" RAM timing mod? It seems like I would be best off loading the custom timings from his mods into an edited original copy of my BIOS... a mix of a personal "soft" mod and his established "hard" mod for timings...

Someone wanna point me in the right direction? I've used the MaxwellBiosTweaker before and have had amazing results getting ~15-20% performance from those cards.


----------



## mirzet1976

xenkw0n said:


> Hoping someone can help me here. Tried searching for "Gaming" in this thread to see if other people have tried modifying the MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G BIOS to 390x or simply tweaked. I have never tried modding an AMD BIOS, only NVidia (900 series), so I'm not familiar with this process. Is there a BIOS I can use with this card?


Here is HawaiiBios -


----------



## xenkw0n

mirzet1976 said:


> Here is HawaiiBios -


Thank you!


----------



## Ekkaia

Hello everyone! I never flashed bios gpu. I made basic cpu overclock (actually, X5680 at 4 Ghz) and basic/noob gpu overclock with the AMD drivers/panel.

I have a "Sapphire R9 290 Dual-X OC 4GB GDDR5 " (this one: https://www.pccomponentes.com/sapphire-r9-290-dual-x-oc-4gb-gddr5-reacondicionado). This is the description from Hawaiinfo:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
Memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
 RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

MemoryInfo here: https://i.imgur.com/fbOazBm.png

And here gpuz info: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/20/01/22/tfb.png

Acording BIOS is this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175868/175868

I came here for ask noob questions. I've been reading these posts but I'm still actually dubious.
· Could I use any modded ROM with my card that means improvement?

· Actually I've oced with AMD drivers: +13% core (1082 mhz at top), 1380 vram, +13% energy.
Flashing R9 290X BIOS or 390(X) BIOS could help or improve in any way? Or just core/vram speeds? (I read something about shaders and buses that could improve)

· In the end, that means somekind about 10% performance improvement? Is it worth taking a risk or can it be dangerous for the gpu? (I'm not searching "zero" risks, but If there are many changes to brick or break the gpu... but I'm ready for assume some risks, ofc).

· With the options I have, what do you recomend to me?

· I always read something about Sapphire Tri-X model, but mine it's "Dual-X"... That's the same, it's worse?​Many many thanks all for helping this little noob 

PS: Just attached default rom saved from gpu-z


----------



## Ekkaia

Nobody?


----------



## Xec ov

Hello OCN !


is there anyone among you who can kindly help me find the correct 390x bios for this gpu ? ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC it has elpida memory

full info about gpu http://www.gpuzoo.com/GPU-ASUS/Radeon_R9_290X_DirectCU_II_OC_-_R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5.html

Thank you very much!


----------



## mirzet1976

Xec ov said:


> Hello OCN !
> 
> 
> is there anyone among you who can kindly help me find the correct 390x bios for this gpu ? ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC it has elpida memory
> 
> full info about gpu http://www.gpuzoo.com/GPU-ASUS/Radeon_R9_290X_DirectCU_II_OC_-_R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5.html
> 
> Thank you very much!


try one out of here - https://www.overclock.net/forum/27976460-post2214.html


----------



## Wowsocool

Hawaiinfo doesn't want to start unless I delete the dll, it pops up saying i need the dll. I've tried all compatibility settings and even tried running it with task manager. help!


----------



## vagenrider

hi guys,i tried to download the 1250hz bios for my 290x reference with elpida but the links are down..anybody have some another link?


----------



## mirzet1976

vagenrider said:


> hi guys,i tried to download the 1250hz bios for my 290x reference with elpida but the links are down..anybody have some another link?


U can try from this some https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...0-290x-updated-02-16-2016-a-post27976460.html


----------



## Unknownroad

Quick question here to see if I can get an answer without starting a new thread: GPU died on me and thinking of picking up a R9 390x. I think some may not know, but there are sporadic issues with RX 400 series and RX 500 series working with legacy bios on older boards, even though they theoretically should work.

Can anyone confirm via experience with older mobos if a R9 390x (looking at the sapphire versions with the physical bios switch) should work with my ancient X38 board and this BIOS?: American Megatrends Inc. 1403, 9/10/2009


----------



## chris89

If anyone wants their BIOS modded message me and ill mod it for them but please make a video of it in action on youtube afterward so I can see it in action. I love watching the results with full osd on msi afterburner enabled showing the clock and temps and fan speed and vrm 1 & 2 temperature please.


----------



## kapul4

Greetings, I flashed my R9 290X with custom hybrid cooling with provided R9 390X bios for Elpida memory, the one named 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8 . I found out that this one has increased TDP and modded voltage tables, but those voltages on voltage table are lower than stock. I see people mention some "offset" like 31.25 and 37.5 but nothing is said clear. I found out that when I apply 1.87v(which is max stock in overclocking software),gpuz will report 37.5mv lower. Also, my VDDCI was 1.0v,now it is 1.031in gpuz. So, is my real voltage for VDDC 1.87+37.5mv or 1.87-37.5mv? Same with VDDCI?


----------



## 90Ninety

chris89 said:


> If anyone wants their BIOS modded message me and ill mod it for them but please make a video of it in action on youtube afterward so I can see it in action. I love watching the results with full osd on msi afterburner enabled showing the clock and temps and fan speed and vrm 1 & 2 temperature please.


Hi Chris 

Is there a modded or suitable VBIOS for a Gigabyte 390X Windforce Video Card . I have just been given one but it overheats and artefacts over 90 degrees . 

I am guessing it just needs to be running with lower clocks and voltage .


----------



## chris89

90Ninety said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Is there a modded or suitable VBIOS for a Gigabyte 390X Windforce Video Card . I have just been given one but it overheats and artefacts over 90 degrees .
> 
> I am guessing it just needs to be running with lower clocks and voltage .


Hello, attach your BIOS as a .pdf here & I'll mod it for ya.


----------



## Bride

@chris89 here we are, r9 290x, then I'll try to push it again...


----------



## chris89

Those numbers look great bro.


----------



## Bride

ok, I think that's enough... this GPU is literally a tank


----------



## chris89

How is it performing against the 980 Ti? Can you close the gap between the two because they do perform close.

This is as high as I ever got was 14,048 points total, Graphics score of 16,990
1240mhz core clock
1758mhz memory clock

The only way this is possible using the 290x reference blower on my 390x because its a bigger heatsink. I also unsoldered the DVI ports using a heat gun & some flux. I can trimmed the exhaust grill so its totally open without any restriction.

For some reason my Reference HP AMD Radeon R9 390X 8GB shows up as a Generic VGA on 3dmark results, so I cannot compete with anyone on the scores. I think mine is one of the fastest in the world... I think. My total score is between 16th & 17th place.

Looks like someone is running it at 1515Mhz core clock & 1750mhz memory clock probably if not certainly on LN2. That clock is insane!

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5675,Dell Inc. 06FW8P (3dmark.com)

Result (3dmark.com)


----------



## mirzet1976

chris89 - what magic this is https://www.3dmark.com/fs/22121310

result as with RX5700xt - https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/22121310/fs/24107278#


----------



## chris89

mirzet1976 said:


> chris89 - what magic this is https://www.3dmark.com/fs/22121310
> 
> result as with RX5700xt - https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/22121310/fs/24107278#


Thats insane bro! I knew PCIe & Ryzen will let the Hawaii/ Grenada eat. My system is only PCIe 2.0 & the GPU is 3.0.


----------



## mirzet1976

chris89 said:


> Thats insane bro! I knew PCIe & Ryzen will let the Hawaii/ Grenada eat. My system is only PCIe 2.0 & the GPU is 3.0.


I would love to try this to pair with my R5 5600X but my R9 290X and R9 290 are dead. That score must be fake here is my R5 2600 + R9 290 https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18833950


----------



## chris89

mirzet1976 said:


> I would love to try this to pair with my R5 5600X but my R9 290X and R9 290 are dead.


try cleaning them both in the dish washer with detergent on both pcbs... a lot so they get perfectly clean no joke this works. Then put 6 layers of tin foil over the capacitors on both pcbs then make 4 tin foil balls for both gpus under the pcb to hold them up on the pan. Then preheat oven to 350f, then place gpus in oven for 15 minutes. Then once complete turn off oven & let cool for 30 minutes or until cool. Then test each gpu. As long as the BIOS isn't corrupted on both GPU's. They should both work after this. I have done it to two 290Xs I had & got them both working.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> How is it performing against the 980 Ti? Can you close the gap between the two because they do perform close.
> 
> This is as high as I ever got was 14,048 points total, Graphics score of 16,990
> 1240mhz core clock
> 1758mhz memory clock
> 
> The only way this is possible using the 290x reference blower on my 390x because its a bigger heatsink. I also unsoldered the DVI ports using a heat gun & some flux. I can trimmed the exhaust grill so its totally open without any restriction.
> 
> For some reason my Reference HP AMD Radeon R9 390X 8GB shows up as a Generic VGA on 3dmark results, so I cannot compete with anyone on the scores. I think mine is one of the fastest in the world... I think. My total score is between 16th & 17th place.
> 
> Looks like someone is running it at 1515Mhz core clock & 1750mhz memory clock probably if not certainly on LN2. That clock is insane!
> 
> Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5675,Dell Inc. 06FW8P (3dmark.com)
> 
> Result (3dmark.com)


tonight I'll finish to test the R9 290X, then I will torture the GTX980ti, with my new thermal mod... pictures later


----------



## chris89

Bride said:


> tonight I'll finish to test the R9 290X, then I will torture the GTX980ti, with my new thermal mod... pictures later


Sounds good man. I wish I had my desktop so I could fiddle with the BIOS more. I'm stuck in this facility The Four Seasons Living Center for probably the rest of my life if my parents never bail me out. It sucks so much in here, my life is ruined. Sorry for venting my life.


----------



## Asimetri

Hi i have a r9 290x trix oc version and i have a problem with my vrm temp. I have changed thermal paste and pads but my vrm temp didnt drop and difference between vrm1 and vrm2 is annoying what can i do about it. thanks. this is after furmark test for shown difference.


----------



## chris89

Asimetri said:


> Hi i have a r9 290x trix oc version and i have a problem with my vrm temp. I have changed thermal paste and pads but my vrm temp didnt drop and difference between vrm1 and vrm2 is annoying what can i do about it. thanks. this is after furmark test for shown difference.
> View attachment 2473934


This stuff is the best. I rolled my material up then cut out individual balls for each vrm & the VRM 1/2 stay cool under load, under 84C.

Fujipoly Ultra Extreme XR-m Thermal Pad - 60 x 50 x 0.5 - Thermal 17.0 | eBay
mod/smart Fujipoly Ultra Extreme XR-m Thermal Pad - 100 x 15 x 1.0 - Thermal ... | eBay


----------



## Asimetri

Thanks for the reply. Which thickness should i use for the vrm1 and vrm2? And what do think about the overclock is it good for +50 mv? @chris89


----------



## chris89

I take the material & roll it out into a long piece & cut it into 12 equal pieces & carefully place on each vrm. Whats the contact area look like on your heatsink where the vrm contact? Because 120C means there is no contact.


----------



## Asimetri

Actually i did same thing on the pic but my vrm1 is not cool as i want. so I ordered new pads, I am waiting for it to come


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> Actually i did same thing on the pic but my vrm1 is not cool as i want. so I ordered new pads, I am waiting for it to come


you can also mod your BIOS decreasing the voltage in relationship with your card ASIC quality. I did it and I dropped out few degrees with a reference card heat-sink, that's worse than yours


----------



## Bride

1000MHz core, 1250MHz memory, 1.188v VDDC, 73% ASIC quality, 83 Celsius degrees under load, room temperature 22 degrees (not sure about it due the thermometer position), decent fan noise at maximum 3200rpm...


----------



## Asimetri

Thanks for the reply, my asic quality is lower than yours %71.5. And i am not good at editing bios voltages so i use msi afterburner and did -19mv. Here is the result. First score +0 power limit.
Second is +50 power limit. So i will use factory frequencies for this gpu.


Bride said:


> 1000MHz core, 1250MHz memory, 1.188v VDDC, 73% ASIC quality, 83 Celsius degrees under load, room temperature 22 degrees (not sure about it due the thermometer position), decent fan noise at maximum 3200rpm...
> 
> View attachment 2474111
> View attachment 2474112
> View attachment 2474113
> View attachment 2474114
> View attachment 2474115


----------



## Bride

well done. not strictly necessary to mod your BIOS, whatever I can help you, uploading your original one. honestly I don't like to use Furmark, due the surrealistic load on the GPU, I prefer 3DMark suite, Firestrike and Time Spy Stress Tests. Anyway, Now the process, as you did, consist decreasing the voltage until still stable. Should be the same for the power, where i consider always a 20~30% of additional margin


----------



## Asimetri

As your suggest i did Time Spy Stress Tests and here results. I decrease voltage to -37mv from msi afterburner with downclock memory -50 mhz, without that i get artifact. And here is my bios Bios thanks ind advance


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> As your suggest i did Time Spy Stress Tests and here results. I decrease voltage to -37mv from msi afterburner with downclock memory -50 mhz, without that i get artifact. And here is my bios Bios thanks ind advance


I'm not saying to don't use Furmark, but for what I can read, it's a too much stressful test, maybe ok for some hardware competition... about Firestrike and Time Spy, for this GPU i am using the Extreme version of the test, whatever we should emulate the ideal FPS scenario for gaming... so we should stress the GPU, with the resolution, details... that are giving us "ideal" fps.

Reset at default values your overclocking software. Here your bios modded, in a light way, test it. Use the app attached with it "amdvbflashWin", for program it. It's taking few minutes, so do not stop it until you'll receive the confirmation message for reboot your PC. then we will increase the bios MOD, step by step...









BIOS.zip


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Asimetri

Updated bios, custom fan curve and here is the results. After 2 hours of gta v










Bride said:


> I'm not saying to don't use Furmark, but for what I can read, it's a too much stressful test, maybe ok for some hardware competition... about Firestrike and Time Spy, for this GPU i am using the Extreme version of the test, whatever we should emulate the ideal FPS scenario for gaming... so we should stress the GPU, with the resolution, details... that are giving us "ideal" fps.
> 
> Reset at default values your overclocking software. Here your bios modded, in a light way, test it. Use the app attached with it "amdvbflashWin", for program it. It's taking few minutes, so do not stop it until you'll receive the confirmation message for reboot your PC. then we will increase the bios MOD, step by step...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS.zip
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we.tl


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> Updated bios, custom fan curve and here is the results. After 2 hours of gta v


perfect, now try this one, at 1100MHz, then we will see to increase it if stable. I would like to see your exact GPU model, looks good, I'm curious... please try to do not use Furmark this time, because I increased your power limits at 400W, so better do not stress the baby hazardously...









AsimetriBios1100.rom


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Asimetri

Hey man thanks for your effort really. My gpu model is here TPU. I think memory can handle more than 1250mhz what do you think? Here is the result. I am convinced furmark is not necessary. It's just fry my vrm. @Bride


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> Hey man thanks for your effort really. My gpu model is here TPU. I think memory can handle more than 1250mhz what do you think? Here is the result. I am convinced furmark is not necessary. It's just fry my vrm. @Bride


yes, your GPU can manage 1300MHz on the memory side, but I would like first of all to optimize the core voltage and power, then gradually increase also the memory frequency. so, right now we are at 1100MHz with 1.2v... we have to keep monitored also the VRM's temperture, that under Furmark is 120 Celsius degrees and under Firestrike at 93 degrees... let's try 1150MHz, without voltage increment...









AsimetriBios1150.rom


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Asimetri

1150 failed unfortunately. In games vrm hit max 90 degrees meanwhile. 


Bride said:


> yes, your GPU can manage 1300MHz on the memory side, but I would like first of all to optimize the core voltage and power, then gradually increase also the memory frequency. so, right now we are at 1100MHz with 1.2v... we have to keep monitored also the VRM's temperture, that under Furmark is 120 Celsius degrees and under Firestrike at 93 degrees... let's try 1150MHz, without voltage increment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsimetriBios1150.rom
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we.tl


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> 1150 failed unfortunately. In games vrm hit max 90 degrees meanwhile.


try this one:









AsimetriBios1150.rom


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Asimetri

Crashed again unfortunately.


----------



## Asimetri

Bride said:


> try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsimetriBios1150.rom
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we.tl


I made some changes on the bios file you sent. How do you think it looks.







AsimetriBios.rom. Do you know how can i change memory timings btw?


----------



## chris89

Looking good. I thought the trix sapphire had the best cooler of all hawaii/ grenada cards. Maybe not I guess? Maybe its the sapphire nitro cards which have better vrm cooling.


----------



## chris89

Yes I know how to change the timings but its pointless pretty much. Nothing to gain really.


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> I made some changes on the bios file you sent. How do you think it looks. AsimetriBios.rom. Do you know how can i change memory timings btw?


here we go, try and let me know









AsimetriBios1150Final.rom


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Asimetri

chris89 said:


> Yes I know how to change the timings but its pointless pretty much. Nothing to gain really.


Okay thanks for info. my vrm pad not very good i guess *. I will change it. I dont know really which have better vrm cooling but my favourite card is vapor-x


----------



## Asimetri

Bride said:


> here we go, try and let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsimetriBios1150Final.rom
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we.tl


I did test and 1500 mem wont worked. i add another 0,30 mv on bios and it's worked but gives me artifact i add another +13mv on msi afterburner. after all 1343mv maybe stable but its take too much power and difference is not big compare to 1280mv 1110 1500. which one is more important memory speed or gpu clock? example 1200 core 1250 mem vs 1110 core 1500 mem?


----------



## Bride

Asimetri said:


> I did test and 1500 mem wont worked. i add another 0,30 mv on bios and it's worked but gives me artifact i add another +13mv on msi afterburner. after all 1343mv maybe stable but its take too much power and difference is not big compare to 1280mv 1110 1500. which one is more important memory speed or gpu clock? example 1200 core 1250 mem vs 1110 core 1500 mem?


Usually core clock mainly affect the performance results, so we could try to keep the memory at 1250 ~ 1350MHz and push the core at 1200MHz... try this one and let me know. 1180 core 1250 mem 1.35v 800w limit









AsimetriBios1180.rom


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Asimetri

Bride said:


> Usually core clock mainly affect the performance results, so we could try to keep the memory at 1250 ~ 1350MHz and push the core at 1200MHz... try this one and let me know. 1180 core 1250 mem 1.35v 800w limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsimetriBios1180.rom
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we.tl


Not worked unfortunately downclocked 1150 but it's too much i think for the another 40mhz.. So i think i found sweetspot for this gpu 1110 core 1500mem and here is the benchmark. Thanks for helps guys.


----------



## Serg777

Ребят а может кто нибудь готовый биос на msi r9390 память xynix скинуь?


----------



## Serg777

[QUOTE = "TesseractOne, post: 27667052, member: 507987"]
С помощью видео в этой ветке я самостоятельно сделал 390-mod-bios. Так что мне больше не нужна помощь.
Я использовал модифицированную биографию "390" для "R9 290 Vapor-X" с сайта reddit.com и заменил тайминги памяти на свои собственные. Я использовал оригинальные тайминги памяти, но на один ремешок крепче оригинала.

«БОНУС: R9 290 Vapor-X 4 ГБ с микросхемами памяти H5GC2H24BFR»

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/5q1b2a
[/ QUOTE]
А на р9390 подойдëт такой биос?


----------



## Serg777

Pecos112 said:


> I have a R9 390 Strix.
> 
> Increase the score if I set the same frequencies as a R9 390X Strix on my BIOS?


А можете готовый биос для xunix скинуть?


----------



## Serg777

Ребят помогите для майнинга msi r9 390 биос нужен. Я пытался сам модифицировать но мозгов не хватает


----------



## Pusa

Links are down  

someone can up again please?


----------



## mirzet1976

Pusa said:


> Links are down
> 
> someone can up again please?


Here Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Updated 02/16/2016)


----------



## Pusa

mirzet1976 said:


> Here Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Updated 02/16/2016)


thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hickimse

Anyone that can help me optimize my bios, My card is a Asus STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING. Some higher memstraps and power tweaks maby Thank you
eterium madenciliği 13 Mh

Lütfen yardım edin @chris89 @mynm @Bride help


----------



## hickimse

hickimse said:


> Anyone that can help me optimize my bios, My card is a Asus STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING. Some higher memstraps and power tweaks maby Thank you
> eterium madenciliği 13 Mh
> 
> Lütfen yardım edin @chris89 @mynm @Bride help


Please Help @mynm @Bride


----------



## Bride

hickimse said:


> Please Help @mynm @Bride


try


----------



## hickimse

Bride said:


> try


Thank you, unfortunately, the problem continues


----------



## Bride

hickimse said:


> Thank you, unfortunately, the problem continues


 sorry buddy, I'm not too much inside mining, can you explain again the problem to me in detail? then I'll edit the BIOS as well


----------



## hickimse

The card gives 15 mh the card must give 32 mh There is a problem here


----------



## hickimse

Bride said:


> sorry buddy, I'm not too much inside mining, can you explain again the problem to me in detail? then I'll edit the BIOS as well





Bride said:


> sorry buddy, I'm not too much inside mining, can you explain again the problem to me in detail? then I'll edit the BIOS as well


The card gives 15 mh the card must give 32 mh There is a problem here


----------



## Bride

hickimse said:


> The card gives 15 mh the card must give 32 mh There is a problem here


Honestly I don't know. I increased the power limit again here, I don't know how to modify the memory timing.


----------



## gordesky1

Sadly i think something must've change when it comes to eth mining. Cause while my 390 used to do 32mhs a year or 2 ago. Now adays it ony does about 15mhs. Could be the difficulty really.

Tho my rx580 does do 30mhs and really back than the 390 always did 2mhs more sense a 390 usely was still stronger than a rx580.

Still trucking along with my 390 with mining too even tho its the slowest out of my 4 cards lol


----------



## ByteCodeMe

hickimse said:


> The card gives 15 mh the card must give 32 mh There is a problem here


Use Linux : Get Up to 30 MHS from Mining Ethereum on AMD Radeon R9 290/390 GPUs - Crypto Mining Blog


----------



## ByteCodeMe

Can anyone mod my R9 390's bios for ETH mining? I tried hawaii bios editor but can't seem to grasp how to properly undervolt .... thanks!


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 can u mod it for me? It is an r9 290 trix oc GDDR5


----------



## chris89

Sure by the way I have a 390x & I have a 290x, there was no benefit by running 390x bios on 290x. Both are reference pcb cards with blowers. My 390x is HP brand. As soon as its the morning I'll mod your stock BIOS for more performance. Even getting back into memory timing modding if anyone is interested?


----------



## kikorog

Perfect , i send u also another bios which is always stock but an upgraded one. i'll let you choice the best one @chris89


----------



## chris89

Sorry I forgot to do it yesterday but I will do it today. Have you tried 1133mhz @ 1333mv? For some reason people say it isn't working but it works perfectly on my 290x & 390x.


----------



## kikorog

chris89 said:


> Sorry I forgot to do it yesterday but I will do it today. Have you tried 1133mhz @ 1333mv? For some reason people say it isn't working but it works perfectly on my 290x & 390x.


@chris89 thanks. Consider that i think in 2-3 days i will receive the NZXT Kraken G12 and i will use an old Corsair H75, to liquid cool my 290


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 no i haven't tried it, can you link me?


----------



## chris89

kikorog said:


> @chris89 no i haven't tried it, can you link me?


----------



## chris89

@kikorog Can you upload a picture of your GPU-Z so I know if you have Elpida or Hynix memory on your card? I think this BIOS will work but I forgot which strings were Elpida & Hynix. I need to find some documentation unless someone knows?


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 Hynix, here it is the screen, now i'm installing the tight timings 1133


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 i tried the second BIOS you sent me, and if i put on MSI AB +100Mv on the core voltage , in stress test it goes up 1.414V 
I tried 1190Mhz on the clock and it seems really stable in 3D Mark Time Spy

1190/1350 w/ Ryzen 5 5600X @4.75Ghz
This is the result


----------



## chris89

@kikorog Nice bro so what are your temps on the core max & vrm 1/2? Also I might need to look at the BIOS timings again when I get my computer at 8am CST (2 hours from now). I'd love to see a Youtube video of your card in action bro.


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 Consider that i’m still on the trix cooler with the fans, i think that in one or 2 days i will receive the Kraken G12 and the H75 so i watercool with the AIO my gpu, now i’m getting 88degrees at max and on VRM 1 87 and VRM 2 55


----------



## chris89

@kikorog
_UPDATE_
Try this... It's AMD Radeon R9 290 Hynix memory with tight timings from 1251mhz to 1500mhz memory, so by clocking it in that range will be running tight timings. Should be more performance. Plus its 1175mhz & 1375mv, so +100mv in MSI AB will result 1475mv for 1200mhz+.


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 Don't you think it is too much 1475mv considering that now i'm with air cooling?


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 i have to report you something that is a bit strange. I’m trying the last bios you sent me and even if i put+100mv on AB the maximum it reach is 1.414V which is the same as the other BIOS!
And also i cannot see difference in score between two bios on Time Spy even with 1400mhz on the memory( just few points on the final graphic score)


----------



## chris89

@kikorog thats normal behavior unless u wanna try setting higher voltage in the bios? idk though if ur on air id stay below 1200mhz for 24/7 use. The 1175mhz 1375mv bios should be find at stock settings, try it in game or in a benchmark.


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 it is pretty cool but i think that this week the 290 will get liquid cooled, so i could try a daily 1200mhz
Now i use 1175mhz as stock, anyway thanks for the help!
I will text you here when my gpu will be under liquid, so you can make me an higher voltage BIOS


----------



## chris89

@kikorog Would you be willing to make a gameplay video on Youtube of your card running at 1175mhz with tight timings? Thanks


----------



## kikorog

@chris89 yeah i'm gonna make it as soon as possible


----------



## chris89

I miss my 390x with 8 gigabytes of hynix ram im pretty sure its hynix. Maybe one day I'll get it & get to play around with it more on a souped up AMD Ryzen system.


----------



## Châu Tô

hey guy I'm new here. Can someone help me out an 390 moded bios for Powercorlor R9 290 please


----------



## chris89

I can help. We can improve the core performance & memory performance by tightening timings on the memory & disabling the power limit & tune the fan to run nice & cool & stable.

Just rename your BIOS file to .pdf & upload/ attach here.


----------



## chris89

PS - What I also found as for clocks & voltages were as follows on my 390x with my 1000w kingwin power supply.

Giga = Billion, so Billion's of Pixel's per second.

Highest core clock I got was 1240mhz @ 1440mv.

1094mhz @ 1250mv @ 70.0 Giga Pixel/s
1133mhz @ 1333mv @ 72.5 Giga Pixel/s
1157mhz @ 1357mv @ 74.0 Giga Pixel/s
1173mhz @ 1373mv @ 75.0 Giga Pixel/s
1188mhz @ 1388mv @ 76.0 Giga Pixel/s
1204mhz @ 1404mv @ 77.0 Giga Pixel/s
1219mhz @ 1419mv @ 78.0 Giga Pixel/s
1234mhz @ 1434mv @ 79.0 Giga Pixel/s
1250mhz @ 1450mv @ 80.0 Giga Pixel/s


----------



## andreagtr

Hi guys, i'm sorry to disturb, i'm searching a good 390 modded bios for my sapphire r9 290 tri-x vga with no luck...
I have Hynix AFR memory on board. attach the original bios here...
Any help would be appreciated... many thanks and have a good day!!


----------



## chris89

@andreagtr Here ya go. Just to start see if its stable & what not.


----------



## andreagtr

chris89 said:


> @andreagtr Here ya go. Just to start see if its stable & what not.


God bless you! I try it when I get home this afternoon! Thabks a lot! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## chris89

@andreagtr Did the BIOS work out for you?


----------



## andreagtr

Sure! I've tested with the new psu and it seems to work good!! Ive tryed this bench is it a good result??
Regards









Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## chris89

@andreagtr Yes sir that looks like amazing results from just 1,094Mhz core @ 1333mv & 1333Mhz memory.


----------



## andreagtr

chris89 said:


> @andreagtr Yes sir that looks like amazing results from just 1,094Mhz core @ 1333mv & 1333Mhz memory.


I'm glad to ear that!!! I dont know that benchmark... 
I have some "problem" with the airflow (inverted, im waiting the right fans) and the r9, when I start a game or a bench, start making noise like a jet, i dont know if its normal or I have to check something...

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mirzet1976

andreagtr said:


> Sure! I've tested with the new psu and it seems to work good!! Ive tryed this bench is it a good result??
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


And what is result with mode: 1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen, Quality- Ultra and Tess- Extreme


----------



## andreagtr

I have to try! Ive tryed this mode like a guy who know, he made 1800 pts with a 290 modded

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## andreagtr

mirzet1976 said:


> And what is result with mode: 1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen, Quality- Ultra and Tess- Extreme


Thoughts??? Its good? We can do something better?? [emoji16]









Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mirzet1976

andreagtr said:


> Thoughts??? Its good? We can do something better?? [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


Here’s one of mine while I had a ref R9 290 underwater


----------



## andreagtr

mirzet1976 said:


> Here’s one of mine while I had a ref R9 290 underwater
> 
> View attachment 2516079


[emoji33][emoji33] what freq??? I am really low?? What we can do more??? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## andreagtr

Big problem, i've tryed furmark for artifact scanner, after a couple of minutes the temp goes around 90 degrees and a lot of black spot are shown, the pc crash and now it wont boot, i have no video... its dead?? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

EDIT: i tryed to shut down the pc, and now seems all ok, i have no artifact on display the temp are ok, and all seems ok...
Its the bios not good for my card?? Or its defected?
Regards

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## andreagtr

Now im tryng with stock bios, i'm about 6 minutes on furmark searching artifacts and nothing appear, temp are 79 degrees and the fans are at medium velocity...
It is something "wrong" in the modded bios?? Temps are usually too high with it... 

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## moophlo

Insan1tyOne said:


> Hello OCN,
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE DISCLAIMERS & ANNOUNCEMENTS SECTION BELOW THE BENCHMARKS & STATISTICS SECTION!*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Enjoy Everyone!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Hello,

I just bouth a SAPPHIRE R9 290 Vapor-X and I was wondering to find a good vbios to undervolt to have less temperature and hopefully some good straps. But both the link of the mirror to the bioses seems to be not working anymore. Can you help?


----------



## Bride

*Downloads:

Mirror 1:* http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181

*Mirror 2:* http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=65269910157663628118
Enjoy Everyone!

- Insan1tyOne



Hi guys, possible to have these folders uploaded again? I want to update my 290 to 390x.
tks


----------



## Imuzin

Hello, possible to have these folders uploaded again? I want to update my 290 to 390x.


----------



## 1devomer

Bride said:


> *Downloads:
> 
> Mirror 1:* http://www.filedropper.com/insan1tyr9390xbiosv181
> 
> *Mirror 2:* http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=65269910157663628118
> 
> Enjoy Everyone!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, possible to have these folders uploaded again? I want to update my 290 to 390x.
> tks





ilya_litvinov_2006 said:


> Hello, possible to have these folders uploaded again? I want to update my 290 to 390x.


The Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81 can be found page 111 of this thread.
Or here.


----------



## Imuzin

1devomer said:


> The Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81 can be found page 111 of this thread.
> Or here.


Thank you very much I also want to ask if this BIOS is suitable for memory elpida?


----------



## mirzet1976

ilya_litvinov_2006 said:


> Thank you very much I also want to ask if this BIOS is suitable for memory elpida?


There is Elpida, Hynix and Samsung bios, choose one


----------



## Imuzin

Guys, what frequencies would I recommend for overclocking, I installed bios from 390x on my 290x asus directcu ii, now I want to overclock the card


----------



## Imuzin

Just after flashing on BIOS r9 390, I did not notice the increase


----------



## Imuzin

Or someone can make a good modified BIOS for me, I will be very grateful


----------



## Imuzin

I apologize for the question, but was it necessary to install nomod_mod or mem mod?


----------



## Imuzin




----------



## Cobras

So... whats the difference between this 390X modded bios and a 290X reference bios?


----------



## 0x6A7232

I have a Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC (not Vapor) 4GB (Samsung memory). I tried this (OP's) BIOS (Samsung MODed), and it crashes after logging in to Windows. Is there something that needs to be changed for the 4GB version? I've attached the stock bios (rename to .rom) files used by my card (at least I think it is, I did buy it used? the MD5 does show up online though). bluebios is the UEFI hybrid (dual) legacy + UEFI version, and bios is the non-UEFI only version.
bios 0507A20110ED0EFDF6BEF5311B2D9320
bluebios 2D733020856DD50C69DD1190788A833E


----------



## yop038

mirror : Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS v1.81.7z (uptobox.com)


----------



## paradoxum

Any mirrors for :
- "290X_SAMSUNG_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_SAMSUNG_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for SAMSUNG memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290 BIOS.

?

I will upload and host all these files if anyone has them.




0x6A7232 said:


> I have a Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC (not Vapor) 4GB (Samsung memory). I tried this (OP's) BIOS (Samsung MODed), and it crashes after logging in to Windows. Is there something that needs to be changed for the 4GB version? I've attached the stock bios (rename to .rom) files used by my card (at least I think it is, I did buy it used? the MD5 does show up online though). bluebios is the UEFI hybrid (dual) legacy + UEFI version, and bios is the non-UEFI only version.
> bios 0507A20110ED0EFDF6BEF5311B2D9320
> bluebios 2D733020856DD50C69DD1190788A833E


I have the same card and wanted to do this, do you have the files?
did you also find a solution?

Edit: Actually, I just checked GPUZ








I have the Tri-X OC 4GB version, but it says Hynix there, not Samsung, so I guess I need:

[*] MEM MOD -- HYNIX: Use this folder if your R9 290X card has HYNIX memory modules.

- "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS.

- "290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, and the STOCK voltage table and idle voltages from a REFERENCE R9 290X BIOS 


Thanks in advance anyone.


----------



## 0x6A7232

That .zip contains all the files I think. HOWEVER, I don't know if it works for 4GB versions. I'm starting to think perhaps I have a BIOS that someone has already tinkered with, though, so flashing to a known stock BIOS might yield different readouts; not sure (like are my memory modules actually Samsung??) -- I'm not sure if that info is in the BIOS or if that is read directly from the chips. If it's in the BIOS I may have an incorrect flash as I am not the orginal owner of this card. Hmm.


----------



## paradoxum

0x6A7232 said:


> That .zip contains all the files I think. HOWEVER, I don't know if it works for 4GB versions. I'm starting to think perhaps I have a BIOS that someone has already tinkered with, though, so flashing to a known stock BIOS might yield different readouts; not sure (like are my memory modules actually Samsung??) -- I'm not sure if that info is in the BIOS or if that is read directly from the chips. If it's in the BIOS I may have an incorrect flash as I am not the orginal owner of this card. Hmm.


I bricked my card flashing random BIOSes. Somehow on both chips. Currently in the process of fixing it with a ch341a.


----------



## 0x6A7232

I think you'll need a special version for the 4GB. Could be wrong. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## paradoxum

It wasn't one of those I flashed, I can't even remember now. Damn new programmer never arrived today but looks like I can fix it when I get it/


----------



## th3by

who can help me make a good modified BIOS, i have a sapphire r9 290 4gb tri-x oc with hynix memory and it keeps crashing underload.

i have attached my bios as a pdf just change it to rom, thank you so much in advance.


----------



## 0x6A7232

Here's the stock BIOS I got recently via email with Sapphire, for the 4GB R9 290x Tri-X OC BTW. UEFI hybrid, that's the only one they sent.


----------



## paradoxum

Anyone have a mirror for 290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8 please?

Edit: found a link further back.


----------



## paradoxum

With stock bios:





ASUS FurMark ROG Scores


ASUS FurMArk ROG benchmark scores database - OpenGL / Vulkan



gpuscore.top





SCORE7785FPS129
core at 1175 / memory 1375

With "- "290X_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8" --> This BIOS contains MODDED memory timings for HYNIX memory, a MODDED voltage table and MODDED idle voltages taken from an R9 390X BIOS. ": 





ASUS FurMark ROG Scores


ASUS FurMArk ROG benchmark scores database - OpenGL / Vulkan



gpuscore.top





SCORE6569FPS109
I think with this bios I was only able to get the core to like 1150 and memory 1200 before artifacts.


----------



## mus1mus

Who has a modded bios for reference PCB 290 with Elpida?


----------

